# Pok?mon Diamond/Pearl - 2



## Memos (Feb 5, 2006)

jsbdlkahfdfg


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 5, 2006)

Diamond and Pearl Info: ,, , , and 

A great website to import the games from: 

I have been dying to discuss this game because I am very exicted for it and it can help Nintendo sell more DS, and give more reasons to buy the DS.

I would like some better attack scenes and some tougher looking Pokemon designs like they did in Red/Blue. The Pokemon are considered monsters, they should at least look a bit like monsters instead of fluffy little bears. I want the designs to be darker themed, almost like the manga since its more realistic the anime itself.

If you hadn't known already, there will be at least four new Pokemon. One will be an evoltion, two will be pre-evolutions and anoter single evoltion. I'll post up pictures soon. I do hope they fuse all three worlds, it would be great to be able to combine all my teams from previous versions into one amazing team. If that could happen, I would be playing for months on no-end.

Online play. Where to begin? With the release of Nintendo's Wi-Fi(Online Play), their are a lot of possibiltes. Online trading via. battling would be a revolutionary feature, since people have been dreaming off that for years. If that could happen, we could have A4 tournaments, and more people would recognized Pokemon that its not just a fad that existed years ago, but it is still going their are fans upon fans. The issue with online is people will think they are 'cool' and hack the game and than issues formulate and for all you know it, online is done for. I just hope, the Pokemon team will find a way to beat this. Or maybe we could use our NetNavi' to defeat the evils of the online play Laughing

I do hope that the ew Pokemon games take some advantage of the DS's new features, like Castlevania did. Maybe, when one uses HM-Cut, one could use the DS stick to slash through the tree. Or maybe use the stick to ush boulders or to get an oversee view of a certain area, endless possibilites with this one.

I think Pokemon Pearl and Diamond sound like legit names for the next installments, since they did Crystal/Gold/Silver/Emerald, why not Pearl and Diamond. I thought that Pearl/Diamond was going to get released in Japan this past winter; I guess not. I do hope the US release is by Spring or Summer.

Well, that?s all I have on this. Any other thoughts on the upcoming Pearl/Diamond games? Will they even keep those names? Either way, I hope, and think we should get some info in a few months, on this years E3 expo. Nintendo really have a lot to show there, and I hope this is one of all those things. As you can see. I am very exicted for the release of this game.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Shion, lets battle.

My microphone will be off.

Lv 100.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Silent, wanna battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

After I battle shion.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

lv 100?.......

hold up, lemme beat the elite 4 first.... i thought you were still under "construction"


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

*Sign* =/

How long will it take.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Battle me now then Silent,

6 pokemon, singles, no legends


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Ok, let me set up.

My microphone will be off.

I am online.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

im finished, i will be in the lobby when you guys finish.

3 pkm ok silent.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

I will when I finish this battle.


----------



## kakshia2000 (May 20, 2007)

I'm in. I cant wait till it comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

ok, im there... how is the battle so far?

is it good?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

I am losing, again ;_;.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

........ you did amp up the attacks?

hmm...how come you want voice chat off?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

I don't talk much.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Oh wow....I beat a team of only OUs.....

o_.
So proud of my bug


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

ou's ......... ?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Overused Pokemon, like Salamence, Blissey, Metagross

It was my first battle against a Blissey  Coincidentially, I had just read up on their potential movesets~

BTW Silent, those shiny Pokemon weren't hacked right? You WERE lucky enough to get a shiny Gyarados, Metagross, AND Salamence, right?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

They are not hacked.

Had to do some heavy soft resetting, hatching, and searching to get them.

Nearly maxed out the time on my emerald because of it XD.

Edit - Good game Shoin, you had me worried for a minute.

BNo more battling for me today, for now.


----------



## "Shion" (May 20, 2007)

fun battle, wanna go again later?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Naw, thats it for me today.

Maybe tomorrow.

But damn, I need to do some serious rethinking on movesets.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Were they good natured shinies, cuz Gyarados did a lot of damage to my TTar.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 20, 2007)

Some of them yes, I was very lucky I thought I was dreaming.

I guess I should refrain from using shines in battle, maybe one shiny per team would do.

Edit - yes, yes, I know -_-.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2007)

You mean refrain?


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> You can keep the Rash if you're too lazy, cause you still get that SATK boost off the nature, but you do lose SDEF instead of ATK like Modest.
> 
> Also I think Trace will become Adaptability, and you really want Adaptibility. Having somewhat of a Choice Band when using Tri Attack without the penalty of one is awesome. Ugh, I'm starting to really want a Porygon-Z myself. That capability to hit 405 SATK combo that with Nasty Plot, Adaptibility, STAB Tri Attack, and the nasty change of Tri Attack into a special attack is so tempting.



Yeah, I know.  But losing a little bit of Sdef is better than Def (which is my other +Satk Porygon) because it has a higher base Sdef, so it'll even out.  But I was looking to get a -atk one, but that would take far too long.  Either way, if it's going to sweep, hopefully it won't get hit.

Out of curiosity, what is the temptation of Tri attack anyway?  I was planning on Ice Beam, Signal Beam, Psychic, Hyper Beam.  If there's good reason to use Tri Attack instead of Hyper Beam, then I'm all for it.

Problem is, is it even possible to get another Up-grade and Dubious Disc (haven't even found this one yet)?  I mean, I'm only going to get one Porygon-Z.

Edit: Where do you people get these shinies?   (I had a shiny Graveler on my gold before it got deleted.)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Yeah, I know.  But losing a little bit of Sdef is better than Def (which is my other +Satk Porygon) because it has a higher base Sdef, so it'll even out.  But I was looking to get a -atk one, but that would take far too long.  Either way, if it's going to sweep, hopefully it won't get hit.
> 
> Out of curiosity, *what is the temptation of Tri attack anyway*?  I was planning on Ice Beam, Signal Beam, Psychic, Hyper Beam.  If there's good reason to use Tri Attack instead of Hyper Beam, then I'm all for it.
> 
> ...



tri attack gets x3 atk if ur porygon has adaptability, attach a choice specs and it gets 4.5

w/ HB, u need to rest, and its not good because pory has very low defense stats, and its normal, anything could kill it really


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Fuck, why can't I connect with Kitsune or Aimless?  I connected with Ninja Prinny and one of my friends just fine.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

I think I need a break from Pokemon, I'm starting to think of newborn babies in term of IVs and if their parents should release them.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> tri attack gets x3 atk if ur porygon has adaptability, attach a choice specs and it gets 4.5
> 
> w/ HB, u need to rest, and its not good because pory has very low defense stats, and its normal, anything could kill it really



If not for Porygon family's low defense, Conversion would sound pretty tempting...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

Just got a shiny riolu ^.^


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^You can still use your favorites it's not like you can't win without using OUs. I'm assuming this because maybe this is why people still use Dragonite, Charizard, etc. Salamence and Garchomp is arguably a lot better than Dragonite and there are better Fire Pokemon out there like Infernape or Blaziken.
> 
> If you played a lot of fighting games you'll know what I mean. Last year at SBO (Japan's biggest fighting game tournament) Kuroda and Hayao made it to  semi-finals in 3rd Strike using Q and Hugo. Both are VERY low on the tier list with Q being the 3rd worse character in the whole cast. If the character ain't shit worthless like Sean in 3s they are competable. With understanding of the game you can do very well, but since Pokemon has a HUGE selection of Pokemon to choose from (493?) the shit worthless cast is much larger than a 17 character selection in 3s.
> 
> So yea, Quagsire and Charizard both low tiered Pokemon can beat Metagross a super high tier Pokemon with one of the highest physical sweeping abilities in the game. Same with Kuroda and Hayao owning it up with Q and Hugo. You have no idea how hard it is for Q to fight against characters like Yun, Chun-Li, and Ken which are the top three characters in the game and the most overused characters to boot.



Quoted for truth. (I play Street Fighter 3: Third Strike) Way too many people use Chun-Li ken and Yun. Although all three of them are top tier I don't consider Chun-Li or ken half as bad as Yun that cheap bastard.


----------



## cereal121 (May 20, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Fuck, why can't I connect with Kitsune or Aimless?  I connected with Ninja Prinny and one of my friends just fine.



i can connect with kitsune fine its gotta be ur connection or time zone


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

^
All I have is Shiny Beautifly and Shiny Illumise


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

My Starmie is lvl 100. I need to think of another pokemon to add to my competitive team.
Edit: Shinji if it' legit I'll work out any item or items you want (Except the +4 ev raisers) for it. Same thing with the shiny Squirtle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

OH-MY-GAWD!

i just threw all my ex.share away ahhhhhhhhhhh and i saved without realizing >< GDI... any1 got ne spares?


----------



## Spiral Man (May 20, 2007)

I need a DS BADLY.


----------



## Biscuits (May 20, 2007)

Are 20 IVs and up good for a stat?
Lets say for a Jolteon,20 and up for speed and S.Attack good?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Look no further DD! I have like 3 of 'em in stock! I feel so cool because I have a Misty sig. I'm going to put it into my sig now!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

20+ are fine

skeets, got a spare exp. share?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

I'll repeat...
Look no further DD! I have about 3 in stock!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Look no further DD! I have like 3 of 'em in stock! I feel so cool because I have a Misty sig. I'm going to put it into my sig now!



really?! sweet! can i have 1? 8D

what do u need for it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Ya got a Shuckle? If not, then just make me an offer.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

8_D no sadly, still in my emerald xD im planning on raising one soon, for a stealth rocker 8) but ill see wat i can offer


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

What about Raikou or Entei? Those are understandable if you don't want to give away but I have a Suicune and I want to complete my collection. Do you have a Timid Bagon?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

i traded all my dogs already 8_D for some LGs. but i only have a cranidos that knows hammer arm, EQ, iron tail, and stone edge. or a riolu that knows sky uppercut, blaze kick, rock slide and EQ, or a gible that knows tackle, outrage, stone edge, and EQ, or a ralts that knows psychic, tbolt,shadowball, and growl, or a charmander that knows bite, dragon claw, f.thrower n sunny day.

i have a bagon but its not timid, its impish, some1 just gave it to me. its female too


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

EV training my Bagon >_>

What would be good to train it against?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Um, I want da Bagon.

Edit: It depends on what you want him to specialize in.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

alright sure 8)

ill be in the lobby


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

Sasu: I want to train it's speed and attack.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Alright. Thanks!

Edit: Alright, I'll tell you when I'm done trading.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

@J: u can go to the left route of sunny shore for floatzels. or u can go to the trophy garden filled with staravias, pikachus, pichus and meowths


edit: thanks sasu!


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think I need a break from Pokemon, I'm starting to think of newborn babies in term of IVs and if their parents should release them.



Hahah.  Well I've been having some horrible dreams about eating pokemon.  A few nights ago, I dreamed saw a shiny Shuckle (it was green) and I like chased it and caught it, then I like put it's soft innards in a maranade and sauted it.  The next night it got worse.  I was eating raw charmander babies.  It was disgusting.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Welcome! Well he already told ya. Nevamind!
Edit:.......wow.......that's.......


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

lmao! what a bizarre dream XDDDD

sasu, whats ur starmie's s.atk and speed at lvl 100?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Hahah.  Well I've been having some horrible dreams about eating pokemon.  A few nights ago, I dreamed saw a shiny Shuckle (it was green) and I like chased it and caught it, then I like put it's soft innards in a maranade and sauted it.  The next night it got worse.  I was eating raw charmander babies.  It was disgusting.



Lol, you win. I never thought about eating pokemons...till now. On a side note, how do people get their meat in Pokeverse? Surely they must kill pokemons to get meat, right?


----------



## Jazz (May 20, 2007)

Kitsune, I didn't have to hear that Charmander part DX


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

If it had better IVs it'd be higher.
Sp. Atk 252
Speed 304


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

ouch thats pretty low according to the calculator its -1 IVs oO


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ouch thats pretty low according to the calculator its -1 IVs oO



OMG! Congratulations Sasugay. You manage to find the legendary Pokemon with negative IV!


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

......WHAT! Just my luck!!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> OMG! Congratulations Sasugay. You manage to find the legendary Pokemon with negative IV!



oO LG? xDDDD its only a starmie XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oO LG? xDDDD its only a starmie XD



Yeah, but negative IV! There are plenty of Legendaries, but how many with negative IV?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

He means legendary as in it's the legendary pokemon with negative IVs. Like celebi is the legenary pokemon that travels through time.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

oh right lawl XD


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol, you win. I never thought about eating pokemons...till now. On a side note, how do people get their meat in Pokeverse? Surely they must kill pokemons to get meat, right?



Yeah really.  Especially Magikarp.  Remember that part of the game where the empty lake was filled with flopping magickarp?  I kept thinking, sushi!  XD
Low tide = dinnertime for the Japanese.  

But yeah I attribute my psychological duress to the amount of hours on my game.  I'd tell you how many, but you'll loose any respect you ever had for me.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

No we won't. I have 111 hours.


----------



## Homura (May 20, 2007)

Slightly getting back into pokemon again. I've just been breeding, but I doubt I'll be going all crazy about it just like I did when Diamond and Pearl first came out. XD


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

It's addictive.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

its really is O_O if i fail, ill blame this game xD


----------



## 2Shea (May 20, 2007)

Lmao, you finish up your finals DD? If so... you doin the rest of the gym leaders? xDD jk


Anyway, I've got some team planning to do, and training aswell, I'm glad to be finally getting down to it. Hopefully I'll be to where I wanna start battling more soon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

lol.... ill do em soon 8D... i still have 1 more exam im waiting for. but yeah itll b done dont worry xD


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

I also have to make my team but I need a certain nature of a certain pokemon.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

If I go into Multi Battle Tower, and lose/quit, will that interfere with my winning streak at Double Battles?


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

Is there any faster way to get battle points?  It's taking me so long.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

It took me forever too.


----------



## FFLN (May 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol, you win. I never thought about eating pokemons...till now. On a side note, how do people get their meat in Pokeverse? Surely they must kill pokemons to get meat, right?



In the Canalave Library, they have a little story about how Pokemon are reborn after they've been eaten. You just take the cleaned bones, meaning meat picked off, and put them in a river and they'll float away to be reborn again. I guess that's a nice way of addressing that... *imagines the bones of a Magikarp as Leftovers instead of an apple core*

And yeah, that dream about eating Charmander babies is rather disturbing...

^If you quit in-between matches when it gives you a chance to, I don't think that'll interfere.

^And there's no fast way, you just have to battle.


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

FFLN said:


> ^If you quit in-between matches when it gives you a chance to, I don't think that'll interfere.



But if I just shut it off, even though it's a different type of battle (will Multi affect Double was the question), would anything happen to my Double streak?

Reason I ask is because I figure that I can check IVs with this.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

finally! i got a staryu with 31 IVs on satk and spd 8D


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

You are so freakin lucky. ut I'll assume it ain't Timid Nature.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

its hasty. +spd -def, gud enuf 8_D


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2007)

Is there a limit to the bonus evs provide when a pokemon levels up?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 20, 2007)

Alright, I got a bunch of Electirizers, so if you want one with an Elekid, I want a Magby with it's evolution item and a preferrable Mild Nature


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

as far as i know, there isnt, but the max u can gain in EV training is 32 points addition in a stat.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> as far as i know, there isnt, but the max u can gain in EV training is 32 points addition in a stat.



Ah. Thank you. Looks like my Gyrados is going to have a beastly increase in attack when it levels up


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

8) cool xD highest i got wen EV training was a +23 on a stat xD


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2007)

Power Bracer = <3 Going for a 32 increase


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 20, 2007)

haha are these bracers like macho brace but only for a specific stat?


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

They do have those for specific stats but I don't know what they're called as a group. I know what they're called for each individual stat though.


----------



## FFLN (May 20, 2007)

Instead of the usual x2 increase with Macho Brace, it's x4. Combined with Pokerus, that would be x6.


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

Found how to get mystery gift

Go to Jubilife City
Go to the TV Station
Go to the 3rd floor
Go the the room with the man & lady standing next to each other
Talk to the man
Do the interview as follows:
First question
Everyone Happy
Second Question:
Wi-fi Connection
You now have mystery gift.


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Found how to get mystery gift
> 
> Go to Jubilife City
> Go to the TV Station
> ...



What's the gift?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 20, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha are these bracers like macho brace but only for a specific stat?



Yea. You buy them at the battle tower place 16 bp each.

But here's the great deal. No matter what you fight you get 4 evs for that particular stat. So 32 battle with the attack bracer on is +32 points. 

I'm fighting a bunch of weak pokemon near twinleaf and maxing out his speed and attack. Then I go up to a place with stronger poke's and level


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

There isnt one it ;/


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Found how to get mystery gift
> 
> Go to Jubilife City
> Go to the TV Station
> ...



This has to be the 4th time it has been posted XD

you guys are slow 

Still haven't tried my Mystery Gift yet, but I'm sure it is like small items like berries and healing items like usual.


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

I've had Mystery Gift for a loooooooong time.


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

Of course you have XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

Just having the ability to use Mystery Gift does not mean you have achieved a Mystery Gift transaction............<.<

My rock team is complete!
Now on to my OU team....oh dear...


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Of course you have XD



I have. But need any items so I can get that shiny Squirtle and Riolu?


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

No but i want your shinies....


----------



## Sasugay (May 20, 2007)

....DANG! Well uh, I don't want to take the chance of someone trading it when I'm duplicating.


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

Well thats too bad for you -.-


----------



## Attama (May 20, 2007)

How do you have such luck getting shinies..  I only have one and its not legit....


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 20, 2007)

My first ever shiny came when I was training to fight the Sinnoh E4 in Victory Road = shiny Machoke. The next day I got a shiny Chingling in Mt. Coronet. That's what I call 24 hr luck.

Then I got a hax shiny Suicune from GTS.


----------



## Biscuits (May 20, 2007)

Why do pokes have to be level 41 and up with Pick up?


----------



## Lazybook (May 20, 2007)

I HAVE SHINY BELDUM AND SHINY FEEBAS BOTH LEGIT!!! AAAAAAASASAS


----------



## Masaki (May 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I HAVE SHINY BELDUM AND SHINY FEEBAS BOTH LEGIT!!! AAAAAAASASAS



Evolving that Feebas = Milotic who owns the contests.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 20, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?

Just join my lvl 100 single if you're interested, I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Kitsune (May 20, 2007)

The only shinies I ever caught were Parasect and Starly.  I saw a Shiny Mighteyna but it used roar and ended the battle.  It was beautiful, and I was sad.


----------



## Tone (May 20, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Instead of the usual x2 increase with Macho Brace, it's x4. Combined with Pokerus, that would be x6.



if this is about the power item set, thats wrong

power items (brace, band, lens, etc) give you an additional 4 EVs to the stat the item promotes. So if I kill a bidoof with a power bracer on, I get +1 HP EV and +4 Attack EVs

You were right about stacking with pokerus though; but its more than 6. You would get +2 HP and +8 attack then. Makes EV training a breeze when you kill a starly with a power anklet and get +1 speed EVs and +4 additional speed EVs. Combined with pokerus, thats +10 per pokemon.  

hope that cleared things up for people.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 20, 2007)

I never had a shiny in my life


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 20, 2007)

The only shiny I ever encountered was Doduo in the Safari Zone, sad to say it ran away.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 21, 2007)

Only Shiny in my life i ever caught was in gold, a red gyarados.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

In my silver i caught a shiny tenacool and i have a shiny F nidoran in my pearl. And someone traded me a hacked shiny ho-oh over the gts but i gave it away for a deoxys .


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

^^ Lucky you... it was shiny too


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

I don't think the question was answered, but what is the mystery gift? Not the definition, but what item do you get?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't think the question was answered, but what is the mystery gift? Not the definition, but what item do you get?



I'm not 100% sure but i think it's somewhat of an event that how happens we don't know and what it gives we don't know either. It could be the way of getting event pokemon and i remember hearing somwhere that that's the way to transfer the manaphi egg from pokemon ranger into D/P.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

any1 got ne spare h2o stones?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 got ne spare h2o stones?



I could Ppark some from my LG but you'd have to wait like 15 hours.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

x_D ok xD sure 8)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 21, 2007)

I have 30 shinies ;_;.

Yes 30 -_-, and I am always accused of cheating them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

lol, got ne waterstones silent??


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I have 30 shinies ;_;.
> 
> Yes 30 -_-, and I am always accused of cheating them.



Well...there's only like 1/300.000 of a chance for you getting all of em legitly or you must have traded with a whole bunch of complete idiots/noobs.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 21, 2007)

Some were traded from other games like fire red.

Some are event pokemon that I traded from idiodts/noobs.

Anyways I need a shiny Entei to complete my collection of johto legendary shinies

@Shinji - I will trade that shiny riolu for a shiny absol if you want.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 got ne spare h2o stones?



why nobody takes time on the underground to dig up their stones? T/ . \T...

it's really fun when there's lots of people around... it becomes a trapfest XD...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

lol i had dug up, only found 2 though, and i used em already. i keep finding thunder and fire stones, got 15 of em, but only 2 water stones X_____D


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

lol... water stones are what i find the most... only have two fire and 4 thunder XD... i usually sell the stones... they give good money in times of need...

anyway... getting Battle Points it's pissing me off... verytime i'm ab0ut to win something like a focus band or a focus sash activates and the last pokemon of the opponent kills me... I HATE THAT...


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

I mostly have Leaf stones...

Also, can I enter then quit a Single Battle in the tower without interupting the Double Battle winning streak?  I want to use it to check Porygon's IVs.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol... water stones are what i find the most... only have two fire and 4 thunder XD... i usually sell the stones... they give good money in times of need...
> 
> anyway... getting Battle Points it's pissing me off... verytime i'm ab0ut to win something like a focus band or a focus sash activates and the last pokemon of the opponent kills me... I HATE THAT...


Yeah F-sash always works if the foe is at full HP when he "dies". Ideal for stuff that can't take hits at all or stuff that can take hits but can die easilly by 1 type of attack but with a sash can survive it and retaliate  (like dragons VS fragile ice move users )


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

anyway, here's countach's piccy 8D now i need something from him ;D
​


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Oh the irony...my jolly monferno that i planned to turn into a speedmonger infernape with att and spd EVs ends up having 29 IVs in attack and 30in Sattack but only 3 in speed XD. I'll end up using it anyways....and i suppose i'll put overheat in there somwhere...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

can some1 explain the calculations of the braces u get from battle tower, like the power lense etc.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can some1 explain the calculations of the braces u get from battle tower, like the power lense etc.



they give you 4x only on the ev they are made for... like killing a magikarp gives you 1 speed point... but with the right bracer you get 4 points...

if it's a pokemon that gives you points on another stat it doesn't apply the 4x effect for that other stat...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

oh ok, cos i read a couple of post yesterday saying that

even if u figh a pokemon say... it gives u 1 for atk. but u have the speed brace, i will give u 1 for atk and 4 for speed oO... i was like... that doesnt make sense according to its description xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 21, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle me?

I'll be on for an hour if you're interested.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh ok, cos i read a couple of post yesterday saying that
> 
> even if u figh a pokemon say... it gives u 1 for atk. but u have the speed brace, i will give u 1 for atk and 4 for speed oO... i was like... that doesnt make sense according to its description xD



exactly.. it doesn't make sense cause that's dumb...

having the braces comes in handy for ev training.. just imagine it...

you want attack... okay... give a pokemon with pokerus the attack bracer thing (dunno the names lol)... now let's fight a staraptor (3 attack points) fight/switch for another pokemon and win... okay... here we go:

points from battilng = 3

brace x4 = 12

pokerus x2 = 24

sweet sweet points...


Edit: oh i'll fight... ^/___\^...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

ahhh so desu. wakarimasen


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahhh so desu. wakarimasen



wakarimasen = i don't understand XD

You were going for wakarimasu or wakatta .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

oh yeah, i thought wakattanai is the i dont understand, cos to negate it it u need nai oO xD
o well wakatta xD

any1 got waterstones 8_D?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh yeah, i thought wakattanai is the i dont understand, cos to negate it it u need nai oO xD
> o well wakatta xD
> 
> any1 got waterstones 8_D?



Wakaranai is also i don't understand but wakarimasen is somewhat more polite. Wakattanai i think....isn't a word XD.

Nai and (ja) arimasen are both negative endings.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 21, 2007)

DD where is my Gym Leader piccy T_T I thought I was 2nd from Dreikoo >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

ah i c.

question, when u use wrap on a pokemon, can that pokemon escape? or switch out? oO

DB: ill post all the rest tomorrow urs and yoshi's 8)


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> DB: ill post all the rest tomorrow urs and yoshi's 8)



Awesome :amazed 

And your question about Wrap, I think you can run away or switch out.  I'm trying to remember, I'm not 100% sure. 

Anyways back to training my Team.  Got Quilava at 27 so far.  Then my battery was dying and I have to get Turtwig and Piplup for my lazy ass friend who doesn't believe me about the GTS thing -.-

I also want to clarify something, did someone say it's possible to put PokeRus back on a Pokemon with a smiley or not?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

lol once u get the smiley, then thats the end of ur pokerus journey xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> And your question about Wrap, I think you can run away or switch out.  I'm trying to remember, I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Anyways back to training my Team.  Got Quilava at 27 so far.  Then my battery was dying and I have to get Turtwig and Piplup for my lazy ass friend who doesn't believe me about the GTS thing -.-
> 
> I also want to clarify something, did someone say it's possible to put PokeRus back on a Pokemon with a smiley or not?



you can't switch out.. but dunno about running... cause you can roar it...

lol.. he doesn't believe on the GTS!? XDDDDD...

and no.. when a pokemon has the smilie it means the pokerus was cured... and it's a one time thing...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 21, 2007)

Alrighty, silly Yoshi saying back then it can be put back on XD

Looks like I'm gonna have to breed an egg out of my Piplup and Torterra I already own.  The people on GTS want freakin legendaries for their starters <.<


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Alrighty, silly Yoshi saying back then it can be put back on XD
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna have to breed an egg out of my Piplup and Torterra I already own.  The people on GTS want freakin legendaries for their starters <.<



oh.. maybe he meant that you had to turn off your game before saving?... (it's quite complicated so i won't give details... also i don't even think it works like that.. once you save and turn off your game, the pokemon that stayed in your party past midnight will get cured)

in GTS everybody wants legendaries for anything you want -/___\-... i'm trying to trade a sneasel for a japanese sneasel right now...


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

It's not as easy to get the starters on GTS as it was when D/P first came out in the US. Back then all the japanese kids wanted english pokemon lol. Now they've all gotten what they want xD


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Hey, I left a Magikarp on GTS for a Palkia. Who knows... someone might take it. Although they didn't take my Castform that I left on there for about two weeks...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

I just got a Lv51 Japanese Linoone that was caught with the M. Ball! Lol


----------



## Countach (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> anyway, here's countach's piccy 8D now i need something from him ;D
> ​



the joy is overwheming 

thank you soo much DD    

so what do you need?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

haha i need grass knot xD but if u dont have it. ill think of something else X_D


----------



## Countach (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha i need grass knot xD but if u dont have it. ill think of something else X_D



i dont have Grass knot

what else do u need?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Anybody wants a fight?... i'll be on the lobby...

Edit: please somebody fight me T/__\T...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

@count: i dunno yet haha xD
ill think about it 8)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Hey DD, what's your take on Vespiquen?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

so nobody wants to fight? XP...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> so nobody wants to fight? XP...



I'll fight you.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

This may have been clarified, both things may be solved but I'll post anyhow.
1st off. I have Items, I'm te official item trader, I have a water stone DD...God I have to put this in my sig. All ya had to d was PM me.
2nd. The stat increaser things DO NOT multiply by 4. If they did then how come you get +4 evs when you're fighting a pokemon that gives you no evs. It don't multiply. Don't fight a poke that gives you 3 speed evs while you have a Power Anklet on and think you're getting 12. You're getting 7, not 12. I'll admit that I could be wrong but I highly HIGHLY doubt that. Now away with you mongrels as I vask (sp?) in the glory of my Misty Sig!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey DD, what's your take on Vespiquen?



hmm i dunno, its not bad, its got 'ok' defense, but bug plus lying = alot of weakness. specially to rock types. since rock types are now popularized in this game... 8(
but its up to u, why do u want to train it?

btw, wanna battle?


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:
			
		

> 2nd. The stat increaser things DO NOT multiply by 4. If they did then how come you get +4 evs when you're fighting a pokemon that gives you no evs. It don't multiply. Don't fight a poke that gives you 3 speed evs while you have a Power Anklet on and think you're getting 12. You're getting 7, not 12. I'll admit that I could be wrong but I highly HIGHLY doubt that.



You're wrong, simple as that.



			
				BI said:
			
		

> points from battilng = 3
> 
> brace x4 = 12
> 
> ...



This is correct I believe. Personally I haven't tried the braces, but that seems logical.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I'm wrong eh? Ok then, seeing as I admitted I could be wrong because I wasn't 100% sure, I'll take that. But some clarificatin please because I don't want to just assume you're right (Which I have already) and not get enough evs.

Edit: Can u please prove it? I'm not saying proe it as in I'm right and yer wrong I just want to know for sure.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> This may have been clarified, both things may be solved but I'll post anyhow.
> 1st off. I have Items, I'm te official item trader, I have a water stone DD...God I have to put this in my sig. All ya had to d was PM me.
> 2nd. The stat increaser things DO NOT multiply by 4. If they did then how come you get +4 evs when you're fighting a pokemon that gives you no evs. It don't multiply. Don't fight a poke that gives you 3 speed evs while you have a Power Anklet on and think you're getting 12. You're getting 7, not 12. I'll admit that I could be wrong but I highly HIGHLY doubt that. Now away with you mongrels as I vask (sp?) in the glory of my Misty Sig!



you're right... i misplaced something... sorry XD...


Holy!... that thing had a quick claw... and i was hoping MY quick claw was activated... DX


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Ahh okay, well like I said it could be wrong. I've yet to try out these  braces. It seemed like a correct calculation.

Can anyone clarify the correct multiplier you get from using the braces?

Edit:  Or if they don't multiply, do they just add a certain amount of EVs? I find it odd that it would just give you EVs, and not multiply.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys I have a question. How IV are set? Is it by the female pokemon, the male pokemon, both or random? Because I have tried 60 eggs of Growlithe to get the perfect one! :|


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

GG, Tyranitar was a beast as always.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Alright, I thought it was add so I said it was then 2Shea said it wasn't so I beleived him then Blind agreed with me and just like how I beleived she he beleived me and Blind....WHICH IS IT!? Although I'm almost positive it adds. I think it's for gaining more than 1 evs at once.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

its random


----------



## Kitsune (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Hey guys I have a question. How IV are set? Is it by the female pokemon, the male pokemon, both or random? Because I have tried 60 eggs of Growlithe to get the perfect one! :|



They're set by both.  Gamefaqs has a pokemon DP breeding guide about IVs, although I have yet to really, fully understand it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

DD I have an H2O stone, hopefully you didn't trade someone. I really have to add in my sig that I'm the official item trader, I should make a thread, I have like any item you guys could ask for. But I will NOT give away the things that add +4 to your evs. I will give a way macho braces but not those ones. Or HMs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

ah oki dokey 8)
wat do u want for it?


----------



## Floatin (May 21, 2007)

IVs are random. Power items give you +4 in that EV the power item corresponds to. Pokerus multiplies the EVs you get. If you have pokerus and a power item, you get 10 in that EV.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I want
Shuckle
Raikou
Entei
Articuno
If ya don't got any of those (Which most people don't) I will not be dissappointed and simply tell you to make me an offer and I will most likely accept. Unless it's a bidoof....nothing stupid.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Only 3 IVs are random in breeding. The other three you get from either parents. Source: My countless breeding charts.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

If you're not giving away everything, then how are you the "official" item trader? It would be more like "self-proclaimed" item trader.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Hey guys I have a question. How IV are set? Is it by the female pokemon, the male pokemon, both or random? Because I have tried 60 eggs of Growlithe to get the perfect one! :|


completely random... though they can be passed down to the babies i heard...


Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Tyranitar was a beast as always.


luck... pure luck... maybe if you had used another brick break... but yet again the punch only did like 42% with STAB... so i'm guessing i could've withstand the BB with at least 20% of my hp... oh.. and it's a random trained TT... so it kinda messes up with the expectatives for them XD...

thanks for the fight... ^/__\^


Sasugay said:


> Alright, I thought it was add so I said it was then 2Shea said it wasn't so I beleived him then Blind agreed with me and just like how I beleived she he beleived me and Blind....WHICH IS IT!? Although I'm almost positive it adds. I think it's for gaining more than 1 evs at once.


and yet again i found someone saying that it multiplies instead of adding... T/_\T i'm confused now... i guess experimenting is the only way to know...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I want
> Shuckle
> Raikou
> Entei
> ...



let me check my PC, i shud have articuno 8_D

EDIT: nope, its still in emerald X_D

erm... all i have are the ones i told u yesterday. want a castaorm? or a mantyke? or a lileep?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

I still have extra electrilizers


----------



## Floatin (May 21, 2007)

No, IVs are random.


----------



## Biscuits (May 21, 2007)

So when the poke gets the smile from pokerus the effects go away?


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> If you're not giving away everything, then how are you the "official" item trader? It would be more like "self-proclaimed" item trader.



Well HMs.....that's understandable and do you know how long it takes to get those +4 ev raisers? Ain't no way I'm giving those away that was way t much hard work. Other than that I'll give away anything. I'll give away a Macho brace but not those ones like the Power Anklet.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Floatin said:


> No, IVs are random.



Say what you might buddy, but I've seen proof with my own breeding.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well HMs.....that's understandable and do you know how long it takes to get those +4 ev raisers? Ain't no way I'm giving those away that was way t much hard work. Other than that I'll give away anything. I'll give away a Macho brace but not those ones like the Power Anklet.



Oh, I see. So you're giving things away. In that case, can I have TMs 51 through 92?


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2007)

i need a firestone :amazed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Neji said:


> i need a firestone :amazed



I can trade you one.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

hmm...= i need a tm ice beam, and earthquake...

can anybody gimme a FREAKIN AWESOME moveset for garchomp and dragonite?


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I have your Fire Stone and I have all of those TMs. But that'd take a long time. And I'd have to catch a lot of useless starlys to give away with the kickass tms. For the most part I give away Feebas and an item though.


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

I got another shiny feebas and a shiny grovyle..


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

You don't have to catch any Pokemon. Just use the same 6 Pokemon and trade back and forth. Log off. Add in more TMs, then trade back again until you've given me all of those TMs.8) It wouldn't take very long.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

what nature is feebas shinji?


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Well I guess. But I expect something decent in return for a million tms. Sometimes I get great deals. I gave someone a Macho brace for a lvl 100 shiny Suicune...YAY!


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

I think the one i just got was quircky....


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I traded my first and only Milotic for a lvl 100 H-Oh a while back. I remember the couple of hours I spent looking for a Feebas in Ruby. (I was one lucky son of a bitch, takes most peple days) Then I caught one and spent hours evolving it. I loved it but never used it in battle. Then D/P cam out and I transfered it along with a million Feebas, I then traded that Milotic for a better pokemon.


----------



## Countach (May 21, 2007)

i love dragons

especially my kisame


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I think the one i just got was quircky....



the shiny one? oh well....

hey, do you have a feebas with nature to raise special defence, and with mirror coat?
:
im in desperate need...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I think the one i just got was quircky....



Do you need a shiny absol.

I will trade mine for your shiny riolu.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Hey, Countach, are you the Dragon or the fighting leader? Or niether.

Edit: Nevermind I'm a dumbass. WATER IS BETTER!


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Countach is the dragon leader.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I realized when read in his sig that he's the Dragon Leader.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

here are some EV training spots that i have rounded up. Its what ive discovered to be the best spots to train

*ATK and DEF*
route 211

Machokes (2 EVatk) and Gravellers (2 EVdef)

*DEF and S.DEF*
route 223

Tentacreul (2 EVsdef) and Pelipers (2 EVdef)

*SPD and SATK and ATK*
Trophy Garden

Staravia, Pikachu, pichu meowth (2 and 1 EVspd) and Roselias (2 EVsatk) and Kricketunes (2 EVatk)

*SATK solo*
Old chatue

Haunters and Ghastlies (2 and 1 EVsatk)

*SPD and HP*
route 222, or 218 (for lower levels)

Gastrodons (2 EVhp) and Floatzels (2 EVspd)

*SPD solo*
route 225

Fearows, and Raticates (2 EVspd)

there you go, i hope that can clarify EV training spots for u 8)


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I realized when read in his sig that he's the Dragon Leader.



hmm.... i see you are the item trader....

i need powerful herb and a macho brace.

do you have either of em?


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Well I guess. But I expect something decent in return for a million tms. Sometimes I get great deals. I gave someone a Macho brace for a lvl 100 shiny Suicune...YAY!



So... you're giving me about 42 TMs? Well, if you really want to go through with this, I can give you a level 99 Rayquaza. It hasn't been EV trained, but I left 1 level open to allow for that. I gave it 29 Rare Candies to get it to 99. I was going to use it on GTS if I ever saw a trade that wanted a Rayquaza that was offering a rare Pokemon.


----------



## Spiral Man (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the EV info, need all the info i can get so i'll be prepared when i buy Daimond.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm.... i see you are the item trader....
> 
> i need powerful herb and a macho brace.
> 
> do you have either of em?



I have macho brace and I'm 90% sure I have powerful herb. Do you have,
Shuckle
Aticuno
Entei
or
Raikou?
If not then make me an offer. Oh and that Rayquaza sounds good. We'll be trading for a good.....long time.....really really long time.


----------



## Neji (May 21, 2007)

ok i'm ready, can someone trade me a firestone now plz


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I have one. You have to give me something in return though. I don't give away all these items for free though.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> If not then make me an offer. Oh and that Rayquaza sounds good. We'll be trading for a good.....long time.....really really long time.



If you're going to be trading me TMs 51 through 92, that should only take about 7 trades with 6 Pokemon being traded back and forth. It shouldn't take too long.

You do have all of those TMs, right?


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> here are some EV training spots that i have rounded up. Its what ive discovered to be the best spots to train
> 
> *ATK and DEF*
> route 211
> ...



i think for atk and def. fight machokes and gravelers in victory road.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

^ yeah, i ddnt add that cos its obvious, but if ur training a young poke, its better in route 211. theres also a trainer there that has 2 pokemon for atk EVs and there are tediursas there too 8)


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

FFLN said:


> If you're going to be trading me TMs 51 through 92, that should only take about 7 trades with 6 Pokemon being traded back and forth. It shouldn't take too long.
> 
> You do have all of those TMs, right?



Yes I do. I'm doing alot of item trading today.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yes I do. I'm doing alot of item trading today.



Okay then. I'm getting 6 Pokemon right now, including Rayquaza. I'll add your FC and then I'll be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Sorry I did all the stuff then I realized I didn't have your friend code.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

just wondering, what's your pokedex status?


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Ok, so, my Rash Porygon at level 17 without EV training has the following stats:

HP 50
Atk 29
Def 33
Satk 39
Sdef 30
Speed 19

Are the IVs any good?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

ur porygon has 15 Ivs pretty low 8_D

thats for satk, and the speed is 5 IVs


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ur porygon has 15 Ivs pretty low 8_D
> 
> thats for satk, and the speed is 5 IVs



Speed is definitely too low.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

mecha u wanna battle? i just wanna check how gud this new poke is x_D


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Bah.  And its HP is nothing too great but it's defense is amazing.  (I think I figured it out... maybe)

What about this one?

Mild Level 20 (note: This one wasn't hatched, so I can't turn off the game and return it to level one)

HP 58
Atk 34
Def 33
Satk 47
Sdef 39
Spe 23

Or should I just breed a new one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

22 and 12, thats satk and speed


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Not so great, huh?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

its ok, pretty average for a mild pory, shud b 26+ to get good effective hits


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Then I guess I gotta breed another one...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its ok, pretty average for a mild pory, shud b 26+ to get good effective hits



Sure, I'll battle you. Give me ten minutes and I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

8) aim for 28+


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 21, 2007)

Finally picked up my DS again since I was ignoring it for awhile, and today is Beldum day for me but I still haven't caught one yet. They're so friggin' hard to get to stay in the damn Ultra Ball. >.<
I heard Beldum's catch rate is the same as Dialga/Palkia's. But even Dialga wasn't this hard.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its ok, pretty average for a mild pory, shud b 26+ to get good effective hits



I'm in the lobby, DD.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

JOY! AFTER 10 HOURS OF PLAY, I FINALLY GOT A GREAT IVed GROWLITHE! Now I can finally start EV training.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

alright, going in


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Krag said:


> Finally picked up my DS again since I was ignoring it for awhile, and today is Beldum day for me but I still haven't caught one yet. They're so friggin' hard to get to stay in the damn Ultra Ball. >.<
> I heard Beldum's catch rate is the same as Dialga/Palkia's. But even Dialga wasn't this hard.



Use a Quick Ball right off the bat, a Dusk Ball if it's late or in a cave, a Nest Ball if it's low leveled, and a Timer Ball if the battle went on 4+ turns.  Those things really work wonders.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

FFLN I'll finish the trades later. We're going out to eat.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 21, 2007)

^I'll try that advice, hopefully I'll be able to get it.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Use a Quick Ball right off the bat, a Dusk Ball if it's late or in a cave, a Nest Ball if it's low leveled, and a Timer Ball if the battle went on 4+ turns.  Those things really work wonders.



That doesn't really work for the level 53 Beldum in the swarms. They have a catch rate of 3, the same as alot of the legendaries. Plus they have Take Down. Recoil damage.

Okay Sasugay. Just PM when you're ready again. Just one more trade and it's finished. I think. *goes to check*


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

What'll be a good moveset for a Gliscor? Also Nature?

I am thinking 
Earthquake
Ice Fang\Thunder Fang\Fire Fang
Swords Dance
Stone Edge\Aerial Ace


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

damn, i cant believe i clicked ice fang ><
shuckle is terrible xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> damn, i cant believe i clicked ice fang ><
> shuckle is terrible xD



Don't let his defensive stat fool you, he suck. Rest of the team look decent enough. I thought your starmie was 31 in Speed. Did you EV trained it yet? Cause my starmie went before it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

lol his HP is like 200 lawl, so terrible ahahahah


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

anyone wants to battle me? ... singles, no legends, etc XD...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

BI, ill do it 8)
i wanna try some pokes x_D


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Ok i got a shining mew again...im not going to take the risk and clone it again >=]


----------



## Mercury Koopa (May 21, 2007)

Could someone explain to me how I can get the move Curse on my Vaporeon? I might have to breed or something. I'll give reps!


----------



## Homura (May 21, 2007)

Woo! I'm back into pokemon again! =D

But I've been wondering what's this all talk about IV's and such. I know it means Individual values or something like that, but what is it exactly?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Woo! I'm back into pokemon again! =D
> 
> But I've been wondering what's this all talk about IV's and such. I know it means Individual values or something like that, but what is it exactly?



It means that for every stat of a certain pokemon there is an IV. When you hatch an egg you should probably give it at least 14 rare candies to see it's stats on Level 15. After that go to an IV Calculator and check it's IVs by inputing it there.

31 considered Awesome
0 considered Bad


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

GOD that Starmie is too fast...

but TOO fast...

t's like seeing a shuriken striking in your forehead and nothing more...

Thanks...


i'm still open for more fights... i'm on the lobby...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

8D great game BI!

EDIT: lol my starmie is so slow compared to every1's starmie Y_Y


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

what's its IV, DD?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

its only got 17 IV in speed, but it has 30 in s.atk 8) im still raising a better one, but its so damn hard X_D


----------



## Homura (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> It means that for every stat of a certain pokemon there is an IV. When you hatch an egg you should probably give it at least 14 rare candies to see it's stats on Level 15. After that go to an IV Calculator and check it's IVs by inputing it there.
> 
> 31 considered Awesome
> 0 considered Bad



And here I thought Pokemon was a simple game.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

tell me about, it took me 72 eggs to get 31 atk IV and 26 spd. IV for a freakin' Growlithe :|


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> And here I thought Pokemon was a simple game.



After getting defeated for not being properly IV trained. I don't think that anymore :|


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

it tooke me about 3 days of hatching staryu eggs, guess how many eggs u get in that oO... even my ditto leveled up to 100 x_D

but yeah. its strange because when i raise it as a staryu, i check its IVs and it says 31 and 31 on speed and s.atk, this happened to three of the staryus i was raising, but when i evolved them to starmies, their IVs went down to 28 and 17 oO


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Pokemon is far from simple, but it's not too complicated. Just time consuming, and of course you have to know how to do it all.

It pays off in the end though


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> it tooke me about 3 days of hatching staryu eggs, guess how many eggs u get in that oO... even my ditto leveled up to 100 x_D
> 
> but yeah. its strange because when i raise it as a staryu, i check its IVs and it says 31 and 31 on speed and s.atk, this happened to three of the staryus i was raising, but when i evolved them to starmies, their IVs went down to 28 and 17 oO



What lvl were you checking them at?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

god I hope it won't happen my my arcanine. I had one with 30 on Sp.Atk and almost 0 in Atk


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

yeah it really does, uh... impatience is bliss xD

its annoying cos u actually hate the process but u cant get away from it oO... its quite addictive even if its just egg hatching XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> What lvl were you checking them at?



i check them at lvl 20, i raise two at a time and compare thier stats


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i check them at lvl 20, i raise two at a time and compare thier stats



Hmmm, than I'm not sure why you're getting different IV for evolution. It never happened to me. Maybe it's the IV calculator you're using.


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Wheres the heartscale guy and where can i get a heartscale in the game?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

I'm using the Serebii one. I think it's one of the better ones, right?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Wheres the heartscale guy and where can i get a heartscale in the game?



Pastoria City, and you need to dig them in the underground.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hmmm, than I'm not sure why you're getting different IV for evolution. It never happened to me. Maybe it's the IV calculator you're using.



its trange because i did it to 4 starmies, and they gave the exact same pattern x___D weird.... well, gotta try harder i guess 83



> Wheres the heartscale guy and where can i get a heartscale in the game?


pastoria. u get HS from underground or wild luvdiscs


----------



## Homura (May 21, 2007)

Well I used the IV calculator on Serebii and I found out that my Lucario has an IV of 30 in it's special attack so I guess that's good. XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'm using the Serebii one. I think it's one of the better ones, right?



I use Legendary Pokemon for rough calculation and then metalkid for exact (which takes longer because you have to enter stat gain for every level gain from like 1-30).


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Ok thanks... Ill trade one of these tms for someone's heartscale

Chargebeam
Sludgebomb
Aerial Ace
Shadow Ball
Roost
Drain Punch
Silver Wind


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

any1 have any waterstones left?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Someone need to make a Pokemon Eugenics FC. I would, but I can't draw.


----------



## Sawako (May 21, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm about to go fight the Elite 4, and I was wondering what level my Pokemon should be. They're all lvl 50 or in their low 50's. Is that high enough?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ok thanks... Ill trade one of these tms for someone's heartscale
> 
> Chargebeam
> Sludgebomb
> ...



i have heart scales... but i dunno if i need any of those TMs... do u have dragon claw?



> Hey guys, I'm about to go fight the Elite 4, and I was wondering what level my Pokemon should be. They're all lvl 50 or in their low 50's. Is that high enough?



depending on what poke u have. but 50 wont cut it. ull be dead by the time u reach the 4th elite.


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Ehh it was quite challenging for me when i was using my my high 50's team. Lost the first time, and i had to use my 70 raikou second time and i barely won XD


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have heart scales... but i dunno if i need any of those TMs... do u have dragon claw?



If you tell me the location, i can get it for ya.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ok thanks... Ill trade one of these tms for someone's heartscale
> 
> Chargebeam
> Sludgebomb
> ...



Do you have Stone Edge?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

erm... let me check, says mount coronet


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

@Ninja Again, tell me where to find it, and ill get it for you XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

does anyone know if there's an effort ribbon around D\P? Just so I know exactly if I'm done EV training of not.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 21, 2007)

its in sunny shore city, in the little parket place, talk to the female character


----------



## Kitsune (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Someone need to make a Pokemon Eugenics FC. I would, but I can't draw.



I know.  I used to think when I "released" them, they just went back into the wild.  But then I saw the daycare man out behind the barn, holding something down underwater in a washbucket.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 have any waterstones left?



tsk tsk. You still haven't learned. Ah well. Speaking of Pokemon being complicated. This kid on my bus who's already a dork...more like a nork was trying to call Pokemon nerdy when he's never eve played it. He's so ignorant. He said "You catch animals and train them t win a plastic trophy" I just stared thinking WHAT A DUMBASS! Then I said it's more complicated than any game you can name right now....he said that a game that's more complicated is Pac-Man........I wanted to slap him.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I know.  I used to think when I "released" them, they just went back into the wild.  But then I saw the daycare man out behind the barn, holding something down underwater in a washbucket.



Lol. It would be a tradegy, but those pokemon are weaklings. Here are Pokemon Eugenics, we don't care about weaklings. Screw you Ash! We all know you inject Pikachu with steroids. How else can a Pikachu win all those battles?!


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

That Pikachu is like level 1,000,000. I hate how the show makes crappy pokemon look good like Swellow...and Pikachu, Raichu would kick his ass anyday. The sad thig is, Ash has had that thing for like 6 years and he's like level 1,000,000 but he still loses all the time. He's had his Pikachu for 6 years and loses to Gary's Electivire he's only had his Electivire for like a week. That proves that Pikachu sucks....no matter how cute.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol. It would be a tradegy, but those pokemon are weaklings. Here are Pokemon Eugenics, we don't care about weaklings. Screw you Ash! We all know you inject Pikachu with steroids. How else can a Pikachu win all those battles?!



So _that's_ why Ash/Satoshi never wins in the major tournys.

EDIT: Shinji, I'll trade you a Heart Scale for Roost.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> That Pikachu is like level 1,000,000. I hate how the show makes crappy pokemon look good like Swellow...and Pikachu, Raichu would kick his ass anyday. The sad thig is, Ash has had that thing for like 6 years and he's like level 1,000,000 but he still loses all the time. He's had his Pikachu for 6 years and loses to *Gary*'s Electivire he's only had his Electivire for like a week. That proves that Pikachu sucks....no matter how cute.



Ah, good old Gary. Now there's a pokemon trainer you can respect.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> its in sunny shore city, in the little parket place, talk to the female character



Thanks. and my growlithes IVs jump up and down :|


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

I dug up about 3 heart scales and water stones a few hours ago.  I can spare some.


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I like Gary in the games and the manga. Not the anime so much.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

I don't mind a heart scale


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

anyone willing to trade me a gible?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

I have one, what do you have to offer in return?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone willing to trade me a female gible?



I can move one.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have one, what do you have to offer in return?



how bout a feebas or typhlosion?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

k. I just need to locate it. Oh crap. Both males ;|


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> k. I just need to locate it. Oh crap. Both males ;|



its cool, ill take it.

i added you and am in the lobby


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

I'll be there as soon as I am done training pokemon.


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'll be there as soon as I am done training pokemon.



i kinda need it right now...

my "schedule" is a bit tight....

sorry


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Anyone have TM73?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

thanks for Typhlosion Shion.

And god I wish I had a magmabooster. :|

----

Of topic:

If I give vitamins to a pkrus pokemon, it doesn't turn the EV from 10 to 20, right?


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

I have TM73 and Magmabooster.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I have TM73 and Magmabooster.



What do ya need?


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

prinny i can get on now


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Of topic:
> 
> If I give vitamins to a pkrus pokemon, it doesn't turn the EV from 10 to 20, right?



no... it would be really cheap to do that.. you'll had 200 points already done XD...


----------



## Rainstorm (May 21, 2007)

What's a good nature & moveset for Scizor?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 21, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> What's a good nature & moveset for Scizor?



you asked teh right person 


Swords Dance
X-Scissor
Aerial Ace
Baton Pass

Either Jolly or Adamant


----------



## "Shion" (May 21, 2007)

whats a good moveset for garchomp?


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

When two pokemon doesnt like each other, does that always mean they won't breed?


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

^No, just means it will take longer.


Anyway, I'll post this here too.

I'm looking for a Timid natured Latios. I can give pretty much anything in return. Just let me know (on here or in PM). Thanks.


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Screw you Ash! We all know you inject Pikachu with steroids. How else can a Pikachu win all those battles?!



Pokerus.


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Ash uses Action Replay and stick everstone up their asses.

How else would Pikachu hurt Onix with his thunder shock, and dusclops with Charizard's seismic toss.


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Thundershock, no idea.

He lost to Dusclops because it didn't affect.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Thundershock, no idea.
> 
> He lost to Dusclops because it didn't affect.



Did he even try Flamethrower? And of course he uses an AR, how else would he get more than 4 moves on each Pokemon.


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

^ You actually expect me to pay attention to the crappy show lol I wouldnt be surprised if they make him walk through walls


----------



## FFLN (May 21, 2007)

Pikachu's electric attacks are actually laced with Hidden Power: Ice.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Is the pokemon offically infected with pokerus during or after battle?


----------



## Lazybook (May 21, 2007)

Its taking forever for my machoke and medicham to breed ;[


----------



## Sasugay (May 21, 2007)

Misty is so fucking kick ass. Anyway you guys who want to trade with me should probably just PM me so we can work out this whole trading thing


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Did he even try Flamethrower? And of course he uses an AR, how else would he get more than 4 moves on each Pokemon.



Yeah, he'll always use flamethrower.  I think he used Overheat, but I don't remember.


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, he used overheat against Articuno. It was on the other day at 6:30am xDD


----------



## Masaki (May 21, 2007)

For what reason would you be up at that hour?


----------



## 2Shea (May 21, 2007)

Masaki said:


> For what reason would you be up at that hour?



Maybe I have a job I have to get up early for? 









Or more likely I just stayed up all night


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

God damn, I hate breeding. 10 freaking hours and the best Ralt I could get for a Gallade is 30 27 22 x 30 27.


----------



## Countach (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> God damn, I hate breeding. 10 freaking hours and the best Ralt I could get for a Gallade is 30 27 22 x 30 27.



yea breeding sucks, thank god i got a 31 sp atk mence within an hour


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> God damn, I hate breeding. 10 freaking hours and the best Ralt I could get for a Gallade is 30 27 22 x 30 27.



Is that including HP IV's?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 21, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Is that including HP IV's?



Yeah, it's HP AT Def SA SD Sp. x for SA because it's irrelevant in Gallade.



Countach said:


> yea breeding sucks, thank god i got a 31 sp atk mence within an hour



Hey Countach, we haven't battled yet. You wanna battle?

*EDIT: Yoshi, wanna battle?*


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 21, 2007)

*MECHA *I'm breeding right now (this would sound so bad in a non-Pokemon thread...)
We can battle in 30 or so~

BTW, I don't wanna bother with IVs now, but I kinda do...Should I just use the calc at lv1? Or should I use Rare Candies to level it up as much as I can and take notes on the differences. I gave 7 RCs to each one of my 3 Chinchou and I picked the one that had the most stat average at lv 7....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> *MECHA *I'm breeding right now (this would sound so bad in a non-Pokemon thread...)
> We can battle in 30 or so~
> 
> BTW, I don't wanna bother with IVs now, but I kinda do...Should I just use the calc at lv1? Or should I use Rare Candies to level it up as much as I can and take notes on the differences. I gave 7 RCs to each one of my 3 Chinchou and I picked the one that had the most stat average at lv 7....



You need to get the pokemon to about 20 before you can get a reasonable estimate of what the pokemon IVs are. To do this you can use the daycare, just save before you deposit the pokemon in the daycare, raise it with daycare to 20, calculate IV, then shut down without saving. Or you can use rare candies. Just get 6 pokemon with pickup, walk around and fight random battles and you should get a bunch of rare candies in no time. For pokemon with pickup, you want to get them lvl 41 or higher, because they have a 10% of picking up rare candy when they pick up an item.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You need to get the pokemon to about 20 before you can get a reasonable estimate of what the pokemon IVs are. To do this you can use the daycare, just save before you deposit the pokemon in the daycare, raise it with daycare to 20, calculate IV, then shut down without saving. Or you can use rare candies. Just get 6 pokemon with pickup, walk around and fight random battles and you should get a bunch of rare candies in no time. For pokemon with pickup, you want to get them lvl 41 or higher, because they have a 10% of picking up rare candy when they pick up an item.



That is so laborious......
Do IV's really make a big difference?..I mean, if I battle someone with PERFECT IVs, then maybe I'll get knocked out a little, but I can still survive right? It's the team that counts, no?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> That is so laborious......
> Do IV's really make a big difference?..I mean, if I battle someone with PERFECT IVs, then maybe I'll get knocked out a little, but I can still survive right? It's the team that counts, no?



IV's can give you up to 32 stat points difference, which makes all the difference. I remember fighting DD and he was using his Gengar and I was using my Garchomp. Garchomp has a lower speed stat than Gengar (102 for Garchomp vs. 110 for Gengar), but I ended up going first because Garchomp IV for speed is around 30 and I think his gengar had lower IV for speed. And because of that first move, I manage to OHKO him without taking damage to myself.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> IV's can give you up to 32 stat points difference, which makes all the difference. I remember fighting DD and he was using his Gengar and I was using my Garchomp. Garchomp has a lower speed stat than Gengar (102 for Garchomp vs. 110 for Gengar), but I ended up going first because Garchomp IV for speed is around 30 and I think his gengar had lower IV for speed. And because of that first move, I manage to OHKO him without taking damage to myself.


IV's do make a difference but I'm not going to be too picky. I ended up breeding 24 Sneasels before running into one that had an attack IV of 30.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

I consider those moments more like luck, but I guess in that case IV's are permanent luck? Who knows what'll happen when we battle...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> IV's do make a difference but I'm not going to be too picky. I ended up breeding 24 Sneasels before running into one that had an attack IV of 30.



True. I am usually happy with the important IV's being above 22, with the most imporant one (ie Atk in a physical sweeper) to be 30 or 31.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I consider those moments more like luck, but I guess in that case IV's are permanent luck? Who knows what'll happen when we battle...



Haha, permanent luck is called skills.


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

I'm usually fine with Pokemon that have IVs around 20+ that are in the areas I want, with the nature I want as well. I cringe when it's around the 0-10 range.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

Anyone want to battle tonight?

I have a few things I want to test out.

Edit: New discovery...Infernape can OHKO Weezing with Fire Blast and one Nasty Plot up. Also CBTar is a monster, drops around 95% of Blissey's life with Earthquake; quite possibly OHKO with Crunch. For sure CBTar's  Earthquake will take around 75% of Swampert's life as well.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

Does anybody know how many ribbons you need to get into the mansion in the resort area?

And if the ribbons you get from the lady in sunyshore count?


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

Ten ribbons, and yes, those do count.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

Thanks!
and they all have to be on one pokemon Right? My chatot has about 8 now.


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

Yep. All on one Pokemon.


----------



## OniTasku (May 22, 2007)

Man, I keep getting side-tracked by other games/things. I really need to buckle down tomorrow and beat the game.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

I so take it back.

Dragonite with Life Orb using Dragon Dance + Outrage is still a beast.


----------



## Masaki (May 22, 2007)

Where -is- Life Orb anyway?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Where -is- Life Orb anyway?



I think you dig it up from the underground...that or you buy it from the battle park.


----------



## Masaki (May 22, 2007)

Judging by how much digging I do, I'm willing to bet Battle Park.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Judging by how much digging I do, I'm willing to bet Battle Park.



Actually...i checked...it's from digging lol. Must be one of the rare items...i only got 1 of em. Oh and celebi says that you find 1 in stark mountain too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

life orb is a 1 off item oO and is only found in stark mountain 8_D


----------



## Homura (May 22, 2007)

I finally got a Modest Bagon! =D Screw the IV's I don't have time for that. =/


----------



## StarcloudDriver (May 22, 2007)

ive got Jap Version but im patiently waiting for them both to come out in the UK


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> I finally got a Modest Bagon! =D Screw the IV's I don't have time for that. =/



Lol good job!

IVs really aren't that hard once you get used to it. As long as you're not wanting them 100% perfect that is


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

I got a couple of question about Destiny's Bond, guys.

1. Does Destiny's Bond still work if I use it on an opponent, he then switches out, and I get knocked out by another Pokemon? 

2. Does Destiny's Bond work on multiple opponents at once? Like if I DB more than one pokemon, if I faint, do all of them faint?


----------



## Kyuubi6 (May 22, 2007)

I caught Azelf and Uxie.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lol good job!
> 
> IVs really aren't that hard once you get used to it. As long as you're not wanting them 100% perfect that is



All 31 IV's are rarer than shiny Arceus. >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I got a couple of question about Destiny's Bond, guys.
> 
> 1. Does Destiny's Bond still work if I use it on an opponent, he then switches out, and I get knocked out by another Pokemon?
> 
> ...



i answered in the quote x_D silly me


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Shalashaska said:


> All 31 IV's are rarer than shiny Arceus. >.>



Yeah, but sadly alot of people sit around and try to get as many perfect as possible, which still takes alot of time.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i answered in the quote x_D silly me



So if I DB an opponent, he switches out, and the next pokemon kills me. Will the next pokemon still faint?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol no, cos u DBed the other poke xD, not the switched 1


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So if I DB an opponent, he switches out, and the next pokemon kills me. Will the next pokemon still faint?



If you use DB again and not other attacks yes (regardless if your poke actually performs the second DB or not).


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

anyone wants a fight?... after being training for a while i really want to take a break and fight ...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

finally got an 'ok' starmie 8_D gawd that took ages ><

these EV braces are the shiznits, im getting +34 in 1 lvl up xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> anyone wants a fight?... after being training for a while i really want to take a break and fight ...



I'll battle ya...just wait a bit while i die from this GD umbreon with the 6 double teams up and leftovers on the battle park XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

ouch lol thats evil haha like 20-1% accuracy for moves xD


----------



## Seany (May 22, 2007)

God only like 10 days till i can get one of these babies..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

is 70 the max damage u can get from HP attack?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> is 70 the max damage u can get from HP attack?



Ya.

@blind: Ok i died we can battle now , lvl 100 double no legends ok? (life orb killed me the umbreon ran out of attacks and was spammig double team XD)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Nice battle blind...i haven't had such fun with my littel crobby in a long time....i bet you didn't expect it to beat Ttar persian and houndoom . (btw you have uber luck...2 Dpunches back to back...critical and paralyzing Bslam on my mence... )


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

ugh... that starmie... damn... at least now i know i can withstand the shock and maybe counter it...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ugh... that starmie... damn... at least now i know i can withstand the shock and maybe counter it...



Ya you can withstand it...although this time i didn't give it life orb so make that a you can "maybe" withstand it . 

Btw why do you have Tbolt on your Ttar? O.o


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

*wait patiently for DD to upload pic*

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

8D yoshi, i kept it sleveless x_D i tried editing it but it was too fiddly 8(

hope u dont mind x_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

meh I don't mind as long as I get to see it......-_-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

ill post it in 30 mins 8)


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw why do you have Tbolt on your Ttar? O.o



exactly to get that reaction XD... and it has been useful before.. trust me.. also it's the first tyrano that i raised... it's random Ev's but it's my friend ... lol... and i wanted to stop that starmie in case you switched it in XD...

I'll fight Yoshi!...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Ok i'll wait for you in the lobby~


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Good morning everyone 

Exciting day today for some of us Gym Leaders, right DD 

Also been enjoying my new training with my Pokemon even if I was attacked by Food Poisoning last night ><


----------



## DA Dave (May 22, 2007)

Could someone tell me where I can locate an Eevee in the game if there is one, also is the underground the only place I can find fossils?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Could someone tell me where I can locate an Eevee in the game if there is one, also is the underground the only place I can find fossils?



Underground is the only place for Fossils, and as for the Eevee, you can get one in Trophy Garden, but they are rare or get one from Bebe in Hearthome City, the house next to the Pokemon Center.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 22, 2007)

I suck at battles, the shame -_-

Does anyone know a good moveset for Ttar.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

ok heres yoshi's, working on DB now Y_Y
​


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

@Blind, that poor brave Mitsuki

DD..........wooooah

I look "GOLDEN"


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

;/___\;... lady luck ditched me this time...

lol.. you're the 4th guy who does something to ciounter my persian.. i don't think it's that dangerous XD...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> exactly to get that reaction XD... and it has been useful before.. trust me.. also it's the first tyrano that i raised... it's random Ev's but it's my friend ... lol... and i wanted to stop that starmie in case you switched it in XD...
> 
> I'll fight Yoshi!...



Umm...first of all why would Tbolt help your Ttar stop my starmie? Starmie is water/psychic and 1 crunch would send it to hell while Tbold woulnd't even take it to 50% of it's HP since it didn't kill my crobat when it was at 60% and it has much less Sdef than starmie. Also for flying foes rock attacks would work better than it.

And yeah that crobat is my original one too...random EVs and natures and stuff...it's adamant tho so with the movset i gave it it can still pack a punch. 


@silent: Ddance crunch rock edge and avalance/quake or if you're going for a CBtar then crunch Equake firefang and avalance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

@Silent

My TTar that has never failed me has
Equake, Dragon Dance, Crunch, Stone Edge
if you max EV his attack and speed, he's a killer~

@DD
still yaying......................


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol gald u like it i guess ^^' xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

I still need a Tyranitar, I just imported all 1st Gen starters over last night, I plan to bring over Torchic and Treecko and then a couple of extras.  I can't find my Latios anywhere >< I hope I didn't lose it T_T


----------



## Silent Storm (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Silent
> 
> My TTar that has never failed me has
> Equake, Dragon Dance, Crunch, Stone Edge
> ...



Oh I did, I did  

Damn, missed my chance on d dance

Anything that could replace it.


----------



## DA Dave (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Underground is the only place for Fossils, and as for the Eevee, you can get one in Trophy Garden, but they are rare or get one from Bebe in Hearthome City, the house next to the Pokemon Center.



Thanks man =]

Say who would be good to leave at the day care w/ Eevee to try an get in to breed an egg?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Yoshi... is there anything you might want for a baby of that Tyrano?... D:


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Oh I did, I did
> 
> Damn, missed my chance on d dance
> 
> Anything that could replace it.



Read my last post....


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> Thanks man =]
> 
> Say who would be good to leave at the day care w/ Eevee to try an get in to breed an egg?



No problem, and Ditto is usually a choice to breed Pokemon if you don't got the other gender.  You have to ask Yoshi or DD about breeding to get move sets that they can't get from their chain of moves.  An example is Ralts knowing Thunderbolt, I have no clue how that is done XD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Hey Blind, I can give you one if you want~
I think it'll have all its moves right now except Equake


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Ralts can't learn Thunderbolt through another Pokemon unless you simply teach a male Misdreavus (for example) the TM Tbolt and breed it with a female Gardevoir/Ralts etc.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Hey Blind, I can give you one if you want~
> I think it'll have all its moves right now except Equake



thank you!... i'll give you a somewhat nice eggmove male pokemon too XD...

i'll be on the lobby... ^/__\^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 22, 2007)

Would this be a good moveset for a Togekiss
Shadow Ball
Wish
Aura Sphere
Psychic/Air Slash/?????


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would this be a good moveset for a Togekiss
> Shadow Ball
> Wish
> Aura Sphere
> Psychic/Air Slash/?????



If it has hustle replace air salsh with nasty plot if it has serene grace replace shadow ball with nasty plot.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> No problem, and Ditto is usually a choice to breed Pokemon if you don't got the other gender.  You have to ask Yoshi or DD about breeding to get move sets that they can't get from their chain of moves.  An example is* Ralts knowing Thunderbolt*, I have no clue how that is done XD



lol, just learnt it from its father. it aready knew those moves from a TM so its simply passed on xD

Yoshi,centerize ur siggy xD


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

I just hatched a charmander, and it knew flamethrower and metal claw right off the bat.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

My Cyndaquil knew Flamethrower when it hatched too ^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I'm usually fine with Pokemon that have IVs around 20+ that are in the areas I want, with the nature I want as well. I cringe when it's around the 0-10 range.



So if I have a Togetic with only 20 in SPatk it's fine


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> So if I have a Togetic with only 20 in SPatk it's fine



How the hell did you get a togepi?  I searched for like an hour and a half where serbii said they were with the pokeradar and one never flipping well appeared.


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> So if I have a Togetic with only 20 in SPatk it's fine



That should be fine for the majority of what it'll be doing. It's above average, and you can always raise that through stat-boosting moves like Nasty Plot.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> How the hell did you get a togepi?  I searched for like an hour and a half where serbii said they were with the pokeradar and one never flipping well appeared.



to be completely honest. He just showed up. I happened to stumble across him. It's like finding a freakin' Tauros out of nowhere.

If you want, I can give you one for something


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would this be a good moveset for a Togekiss
> Shadow Ball
> Wish
> Aura Sphere
> Psychic/Air Slash/?????



For Togekiss I'd like something like this...

Togekiss @ Leftovers/Life Orb
Trait: Serene Grace
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD
-Aura Sphere
-Air Slash (60% Flinch!!!!)
-Nasty Plot
-Wish/Reflect/Thunderwave

You gotta go with Serene Grace + Air Slash, flinching people is too fun.

Would anyone like to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> That should be fine for the majority of what it'll be doing. It's above average, and you can always raise that through stat-boosting moves like Nasty Plot.



He has Nasty Plot so that can work. He has 31 in Speed and the whole point is the Air Slash\Serene Green strategy.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> to be completely honest. He just showed up. I happened to stumble across him. It's like finding a freakin' Tauros out of nowhere.
> 
> If you want, I can give you one for something


I'd totally give you like a newly hatched Charmander or an Eevee, because I've got like 10 of 'em...

But I don't have wifi.

Just lots of eevee and it's evolutions.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> For Togekiss I'd like something like this...
> 
> Togekiss @ Leftovers/Life Orb
> Trait: Serene Grace
> ...



A lot like mine:

Nasty Plot
Air Slash
Thunder Wave
Aura Sphere\Baton Pass (don't really think it should be a BPer)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I'd totally give you like a newly hatched Charmander or an Eevee, because I've got like 10 of 'em...
> 
> But I don't have wifi.
> 
> Just lots of eevee and it's evolutions.



If you can attach one with a heart scale it'll be nice


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Oooh the new gym leaders are coming out!

Looking great RC, I can't wait to see the others


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

I wonder what the best nature for a Zapdos is, most likely timid. Not that I care because I don't use Zapdos.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

very nice Yoshi DD

keep up the good work

only 5 more lvs before salamence


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

DB here u go.

​


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

nice work DD


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> DB here u go.
> 
> ​



*O.O*


Thank you Dynamic Dragon, It's the best thing in the world


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

another fine job dd

were do u lv up the fastest?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

x_D no prob... uh so tiresome to do this lawl xD


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> x_D no prob... uh so tiresome to do this lawl xD



oh DD, have u decided what u want?


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> x_D no prob... uh so tiresome to do this lawl xD



Aww lol. Yeah I know it's quite time consuming. But hey we all really appreciate it, and it makes it all the more fun actually seeing ourselves as gym leaders! You should do a trainer of yourself sometime as well.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Aww lol. Yeah I know it's quite time consuming. But hey we all really appreciate it, and it makes it all the more fun actually seeing ourselves as gym leaders! You should do a trainer of yourself sometime as well.



I agree with 2Shea. I really appreciate the hard work and you do have talent. I'd rep you again if I could XD.

Speaking of which, Shea, I think I have a Latios for you.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

ahaha well it is for fun so yeah 8) guess its worth it ^^'

@count: life orb! 8D
j/k i still dunno, i have to think for a bit x_D


----------



## Magic (May 22, 2007)

LMAO DD ur an awesome artist 
...mmmmm whats new guys?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> LMAO DD ur an awesome artist
> ...mmmmm whats new guys?



searching the ENTIRE underground for a freakin' Heart Scale, u? :rofl


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

i have a water stone


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I agree with 2Shea. I really appreciate the hard work and you do have talent. I'd rep you again if I could XD.
> 
> Speaking of which, Shea, I think I have a Latios for you.



Oh really? Awesome, you're a life saver xD

Just PM me or something whenever you're available to trade   And of coruse what you would like for it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol dont need it nemore xD


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

im useless


----------



## Homura (May 22, 2007)

I have a question here. Which is better the Macho brace or the other types of Braces which help EV train only one particular stat?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

the other braces are the best 8)

u can fully train a stat in 1 level up 8)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Oh really? Awesome, you're a life saver xD
> 
> Just PM me or something whenever you're available to trade   And of coruse what you would like for it.



Well the truth is one is Naive and the other is Careful. :|


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

hey i have a little face next to my pokemon when i look at them in my party, what is it?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

I could max out the stats with these mysterious belts you speak of.

Get the effort ribbon and Chatot would have 8 ribbons! Oooooh!


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> hey i have a little face next to my pokemon when i look at them in my party, what is it?



It means it's pokerus got cured XD...


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> I could max out the stats with these mysterious belts you speak of.
> 
> Get the effort ribbon and Chatot would have 8 ribbons! Oooooh!



Get the Footprint Ribbon and it would have 9. Beat the Elite Four with it and it would have 10.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> hey i have a little face next to my pokemon when i look at them in my party, what is it?



means u cant reinfect it with pokerus anymore


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

the effects of the pokerus remain, it's just that you can't infect other pokemon


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> *O.O*
> 
> 
> Thank you Dynamic Dragon, It's the best thing in the world



No it's not. My signature with 3 Mistys in it is the best thing ever.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> It means it's pokerus got cured XD...



ohhh....

i thought it hated me


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 22, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Get the Footprint Ribbon and it would have 9. Beat the Elite Four with it and it would have 10.


So what/where are these belts you guys speak of?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> DB here u go.
> 
> ​



Woah, you got talent.

Could you teach me how to make those kinds of trainers one day


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Well the truth is one is Naive and the other is Careful. :|



Nooooo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> So what/where are these belts you guys speak of?



battle park, 16 BP each


----------



## Homura (May 22, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> So what/where are these belts you guys speak of?



You need to buy them off from the Battle tower with some hard earned BP


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> No it's not. My signature with 3 Mistys in it is the best thing ever.



Sasugay, want to finish trading? You need to clear your PM box too. It's full.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

saddly yes...


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

Alright Black Smoke, I cleared my PM box and ya wanna finish FFLN? I should change my name to Misty. Or I luv Misty or something like that.


----------



## FFLN (May 22, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright Black Smoke, I cleared my PM box and ya wanna finish FFLN? I should change my name to Misty. Or I luv Misty or something like that.



Okay. I'm waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> battle park, 16 BP each



so what do they do specifically.

The Macho Brace halves speed but doubles EV so instead of 1 you get 2.

So let's ask what exactly the Power Anklet does when it says "increases EV for speed"


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> so what do they do specifically.
> 
> The Macho Brace halves speed but doubles EV so instead of 1 you get 2.
> 
> So let's ask what exactly the Power Anklet does when it says "increases EV for speed"



i would like to know how the numbers work too


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

imagine it as a pokerus with the brace already. but its only for 1 stat. which means, x4 8) plus the pokerus which is another x2 ^^

1 EV becomes 8 with these braces

if ur using macho, its just 4


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

so its +8 ev for the stat no matter what pokemon it is?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

no, its x4 the value of EV


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

+4! Why do I have to explain this! Oh and um FFLN we;re trading all the pokemon back except one when you get all the TMs


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

hmm..... can ANYONE give me a good moveset for a garchomp????


----------



## Silent Storm (May 22, 2007)

Sword dance
Dragon claw/ Dragon rush
Earthquake
Ice fang

Try that moveset.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

not a fan of ice fang, because u have dragin claw for dragons, get asandstorm or a tyranitar


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Sword dance
> Dragon claw/ Dragon rush
> Earthquake
> Ice fang
> ...



will stone egde be good with it too?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 22, 2007)

My fav setup for a chomb is the CB based one. Something like quake outrage fire fang and crunch/ice fang. I wouldn't give it sandstorm but rather partner it witha Ttar  .


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> not a fan of ice fang, because u have dragin claw for dragons, get asandstorm or a tyranitar



what would be a good moveset for tyranitar?


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

quake, DDance, Stone Edge

and i need a battle to see my salmences stats, so who wants to battle?


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

i will battle^.

3 pkm only though.


----------



## 2Shea (May 22, 2007)

Just reposting about my request.

I am looking for a *TIMID* (or possibly modest) natured *LATIOS*. I will pretty much give you anything in return for it. Thanks


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> quake, DDance, Stone Edge
> 
> and i need a battle to see my salmences stats, so who wants to battle?



i added you, im in the lobby


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

ok but all three are going to be salamences


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

My Latios is Hasty. I think. Sorry.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Anyone have an extra Male Larvitar they want to trade for one of my extra female Larvitar?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol xD ur so cheap xDDDD ahahaha


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

ok im in the lobby


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no, its x4 the value of EV



so in other words:

I have a pokemon that has the Power Anklet

He has pokerus

I fight and beat a Raticate

so does that mean that the pokemon gets a freakin' amount of 16EV for Speed?!


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> lol xD ur so cheap xDDDD ahahaha



How is that cheap, I'm giving away a female for breeding


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol no not u DB ahaha
that was to count ahahaha 3 on 3 with 3 salamence xD



> so in other words:
> 
> I have a pokemon that has the Power Anklet
> 
> ...



uhuh! shiznitz isnt it?!

lol i tried it on my starmie, and it gained +37 in a stat in just 1 level up xD


----------



## Sasugay (May 22, 2007)

IT AIN'T X4! It's +4. Honestly u guys......never listen to Sasugay.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no not u DB ahaha
> that was to count ahahaha 3 on 3 with 3 salamence xD
> 
> 
> ...



i needed to see which one was the strongest 

thank u blindy, do u want to battle for real now?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

damn.. i messed your fight sorry XP... i wasn't reading the thread...

there goes a lose more to my infamous record...


If someone wants a fight i'm on the lobby =P...


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

its fine, lets battle now i dont know were shin is


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> i needed to see which one was the strongest
> 
> thank u blindy, do u want to battle for real now?



oh right lol, are they all s.sweepers? if so, can draco meteor be passed on via breeding?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no not u DB ahaha
> that was to count ahahaha 3 on 3 with 3 salamence xD
> 
> 
> ...



that's the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard!!!

I like it


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

no i dont think it can, by the way 348 sp. att for mence is god


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no not u DB ahaha
> that was to count ahahaha 3 on 3 with 3 salamence xD
> 
> 
> ...



You gotta love it when someone posts while you were posting


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

lol yeah ahahaha x_D

count, wats ur mence's IVs?

does all of em know dmeteor?oO


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

Countach, Sasugay, Shadow Blade, etc.

You guys want to battle?


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

30 i belive, it has low heath ivs, but i might bread more in the future


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Countach, Sasugay, Shadow Blade, etc.
> 
> You guys want to battle?



i will battle, but after i finish battling countach.

but i gotta wait for him to finish HIS battle first...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

ah ok, 8) so do they all know draco meteor oO?
if so, how 8O???


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Countach, Sasugay, Shadow Blade, etc.
> 
> You guys want to battle?



joy I'm included!

i would. But I need to know how trained your pokemon are, because now I only have 1 properly trained pokemon.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

great game blindy, i was lotsa fun


----------



## DA Dave (May 22, 2007)

So Yoshi or anyone where can I get a ditto in Diamond or do I need to get it from one of my GBA games?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Muhahahaha, My Quilava is gaining some pretty nifty EVs in Special Attack and Speed 8)

So no one wants the cute Female Larvitar?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> its fine, lets battle now i dont know were shin is



@/__\@ okay.. i decided to not play double battles anymore lol... did you see?.. my ReX took 2 Earthquakes head on! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

DA Dave said:


> So Yoshi or anyone where can I get a ditto in Diamond or do I need to get it from one of my GBA games?



You can find one using Poke Radar, or transfer from FR/LG.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> @/__\@ okay.. i decided to not play double battles anymore lol... did you see?.. my ReX took 2 Earthquakes head on! XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD...



one from his own team mate


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

I think you need to use the radar in one of the routes, but it's easier to transfer them, especially in Emerald where there are very easy to find.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> one from his own team mate



What sucks is that now Surf is also a double edge move in battles ;|


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

no dittos in D/P i think, u have to get it from FR/LQ/E


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

ill battle


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> ill battle



Meet you in the lobby in 2 minutes.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

@Blind
Sorry I didn't give you the Heath baby yet~ Wanna go in the lobby later, evening-ish?

@Count, I'll battle you after you fight Mecha~~


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no dittos in D/P i think, u have to get it from FR/LQ/E



They're in D/P use Poke Radar on Route 218, but they are rare, so may take a while to pop.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

whats your name


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Countach said:


> whats your name



Character name is "Son". But it doesn't matter what you put down in Pal Pad.

I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> They're in D/P use Poke Radar on Route 218, but they are rare, so may take a while to pop.


ah ok, i never used my radar xD have u seen the shiny trick with it? oO


----------



## Homura (May 22, 2007)

Lol I really don't think I'll make my team in time for the tourny.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 22, 2007)

to the gym leaders: who made those?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> to the gym leaders: who made those?



The ephemerally ethereal, Dynamic Dragon aka POKEFREAK


----------



## Attama (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Muhahahaha, My Quilava is gaining some pretty nifty EVs in Special Attack and Speed 8)
> 
> So no one wants the cute Female Larvitar?





Oh, I do


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

boo starmie, boo slow dragons


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

GG, Countach and Blind. Finally got you, Blind! I even had a Destiny Bond Gallade just in case my Weaville couldn't take your Tyranitar out.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

that... that... i failed that... even when i resisted as i planned... my rocks... failed... i hate jolteons too... *takes fetal position and rolls*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> that... that... i failed that... even when i resisted as i planned... my rocks... failed... i hate jolteons too... *takes fetal position and rolls*



That's what I hate about Rock moves. There's not a good one with 100% accuracy.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 22, 2007)

thanks, what gym leader positions are left?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> thanks, what gym leader positions are left?



They have all been filled up by NF members...


----------



## Floatin (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> That's what I hate about Rock moves. There's not a good one with 100% accuracy.



Rock Slide. 90% is good enough.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> They have all been filled up by NF members...



Hey Yoshi, up for a fight?



Floatin said:


> Rock Slide. 90% is good enough.



Apparently not for Blind's Tyranitar that time.


----------



## Lazybook (May 22, 2007)

Got shiny areodactyl and shiny dratini


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Mecha,

In a bit, I'm battling someone now~~
plus I wanna savor my victory with you for a while longer


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Attama said:


> Oh, I do



Awesome, do you have a Male Larvitar?  I can trade you 2 hours from now.  I'm at college so I can't connect here to trade nor did I bring my game with me. 

@DD

You mentioned a Shiny Trick with Poke Radar?  Enlighten me on it please?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Floatin said:


> Rock Slide. 90% is good enough.



*rolls around faster*

soon i'll have my revenge on that weavile... you'll see ...

@DB: the shiny thing with the pokeradar is that IF you have the luck to find a shiny on the bushes... it(the bush) will have little sparks or so i heard...

that's why i carry repels when using pokeradar.. if you find a pokemon in the way there forget about it XD...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

As far as I know DB:

When you walk in the grass and use the Radar, there suppose to be 3 levels of rattling (as in rattling grass): Slight, Standard and Special. Slight means it's a common pokemon, standard is the more rare once and you'll know it's that by seeing yellow\white lines coming out of that particular grass patch and the special is if you see that grass shines with a golden spark for a moment. That means that it is very likely that the pokemon is going to be a shiny

Special, however, is very hard to find. The thing is you have to run a lot and use the radar. The longer the time you use the radar, the more likely it is you are gonna run into the shiny grass. However, Max Repel is your friend. Even if the grass rattle, you may still encounter pokemon regardless, so in order to prevent that, Max Repel can work wonders. You _will_ encounter pokemon in the rattling grass with or without the repel.


----------



## Jazz (May 22, 2007)

Just caught a shiny Volbeat

Now I have three shinies: Beautifly, Illumise, and Volbeat


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> As far as I know DB:
> 
> When you walk in the grass and use the Radar, there suppose to be 3 levels of rattling (as in rattling grass): Slight, Standard and Special. Slight means it's a common pokemon, standard is the more rare once and you'll know it's that by seeing yellow\white lines coming out of that particular grass patch and the special is if you see that grass shines with a golden spark for a moment. That means that it is very likely that the pokemon is going to be a shiny
> 
> Special, however, is very hard to find. The thing is you have to run a lot and use the radar. The longer the time you use the radar, the more likely it is you are gonna run into the shiny grass. However, Max Repel is your friend. Even if the grass rattle, you may still encounter pokemon regardless, so in order to prevent that, Max Repel can work wonders. You _will_ encounter pokemon in the rattling grass with or without the repel.



Sweet, I'm gonna try this out and pray I find a some Shiny Pokemon I can finally call my own 

Thanks for the infor Shadow Blade.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

man it's been 90 hours and I haven't encountered a single shiny in D\P


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> man it's been 90 hours and I haven't encountered a single shiny in D\P



Don't feel bad, 127 hours and I have yet encountered any Shinies.  I might have seen a Bidoff Shiny since it's shiny form is too similiar in color with the original color, so ya...I don't know.


----------



## Jazz (May 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> man it's been 90 hours and I haven't encountered a single shiny in D\P



Well, Illumise and Volbeat were Pokeradar mind you.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Sweet, I'm gonna try this out and pray I find a some Shiny Pokemon I can finally call my own
> 
> Thanks for the infor Shadow Blade.



You welcome. I needed to return you the favor for the tips you gave me back in the day


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

@ Shion: Sorry for the late reply, I was watching some videos on youtube. I'll add you to my Pal Pad, so just join my game if you want to battle with me. I'll do the same to everyone else, so just add me if you're interested in joining my battles.

@ Shadow Blade: All of my guys are all trained. Training another TTar however, cause I want to try out a new EV spread I thought of.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

If I have grammar mistakes like in that one you quoted Shadow Blade, I'm sorry, the WIFI at this college is undergoing repairs and it lags what I write and unwanted letters pop at the end without me knowing until I post ><


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

I don't think it's a good idea to try to find shines...ie, "Shiny Hunt", since it'll just make you want to kill yourself. It's more annoying than getting good IVs, and they'll just come to you when you least expect it.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

did i mention that i hate starmie, and that i hope it burns in hell


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Hey Duy, let's battle real fast.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Countach......battle now?....
I wanna kiss your dragons goodnight~


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> If I have grammar mistakes like in that one you quoted Shadow Blade, I'm sorry, the WIFI at this college is undergoing repairs and it lags what I write and unwanted letters pop at the end without me knowing until I post ><



trust me, I am one of the people who care the least about grammar. I drop words all time. see?


----------



## Attama (May 22, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Awesome, do you have a Male Larvitar?  I can trade you 2 hours from now.  I'm at college so I can't connect here to trade nor did I bring my game with me.
> 
> @DD
> 
> You mentioned a Shiny Trick with Poke Radar?  Enlighten me on it please?




I don't  Anything else you need and I'll see if I can get it


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

@ Mecha Wolf: Getting on right now.

The list of people I just added are:
Countach
Shion
Shadow Blade

So if you guys want to play with me just join my games.


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

yoshi 


BATTRU!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 22, 2007)

nice^.......

im on...

wait.. nvm..


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

I'll be there shortly Coutach

btw, will you be using your dragon team? so I can use my rocks? or is it a normal battle?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Countach......battle now?....
> I wanna kiss your dragons goodnight~



O/    \o



don't forget to trade me a little beast of yours ...


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

i can go get the rest of my dragons if you want

their not all ev trained, and the roster is not set yet, onece school eneds(tomarow) i get down to training

but lets go mono


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 22, 2007)

Let's make it Dragon vs Rock


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

fine, lets



*BATTARU!!!!!!*


----------



## Countach (May 22, 2007)

im going to get worked

dragon dancing TTar=death


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> @ Mecha Wolf: Getting on right now.
> 
> The list of people I just added are:
> Countach
> ...



I'll add you now


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 22, 2007)

Attama said:


> I don't  Anything else you need and I'll see if I can get it



Do you have Female Torchic?  

Or...do you have Magby w/Magmorizer?  I can give you the Larvitar with Electirizer attached if you like, or an Elekid?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 22, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> @ Mecha Wolf: Getting on right now.
> 
> The list of people I just added are:
> Countach
> ...



2 Good Matches man. Your blissey is still so freaking annoying. But I'll take the one match each.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> 2 Good Matches man. Your blissey is still so freaking annoying. But I'll take the one match each.



Oh yea, GG for sure.

If you played your cards right and kill off Infernape or make it take a lot of damage, Weavile could easily sweep my whole team completely. Probably bringing back in Donphan for the mean time.

Still accepting battles if anyone is interested.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 23, 2007)

I am currently training my torterra, is it good to focus on the attack and specail attack ev's

Also can anyone suggest a good moveset for him.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 23, 2007)

I got into the ribbon place with only 8 ribbons on my Chatot. 

Either someone got the number of ribbons wrong or I got lucky! xD


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2007)

Pokemon D/P is getting more boring by the second.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 23, 2007)

Why, where are you now Davey?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

For some reason, Everstone on female Larvitar to pass down personality doesn't seem to work at all. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Why, where are you now Davey?



It's just... dull. Events are uninteresting for the most, new pokemon tend to suck ass, Bibarrel, shitty HM's.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> For some reason, Everstone on female Larvitar to pass down personality doesn't seem to work at all. Anyone else have this problem?



It happend with my Gible.  I don't get it either, are you breeding it with a Male Larvitar?  I think you have to breed the same Pokemon for the Everstone trick.


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

it always works for me


----------



## Judgemento (May 23, 2007)

W00t I got my NDS wi-fi usb and pokemon Pearl  they dint have diamond so I was stuck with pearl >_> anyways I hope to battle with all of you once im able to


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

the ever stone trick doesnt work 100% of the time, it only worked for me 1ce... oO thats with a gible lawl XD

i would say that this is like a 30% success rate.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys... anyone wants to battle?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

ill battle again if u want x_D ill try a diff team 8_D


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2007)

me too... muahaha...








sort of...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

lol this is my 'very unbalanced team' xDDDD ull see why in a minute XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

ahhh connection error O_O waddapened?


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

my latias is coming along nicely


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

ahaha great game! weavile was scary XD
did u guess what my team was?


----------



## Sasugay (May 23, 2007)

I missed like three pages. I'm playing my bro in Street Fighter 3:Third Strike. I have 4 wins he has 2 win.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha great game! weavile was scary XD
> did u guess what my team was?



i've seen themm... i've seen the stats *maniacal eyes*

i still don't raise it completely... but the stats... a death god has been born...

only i need the sash... the pay for an all out offensive is a shameful defense...  but it doesn't matter if you can land another punch before going... MUAHAHAHAHA!...

It was anice fight.. i keep forgetting what type is gallade... i really don't know now that i think about it...

i need another fight... i didn't write down the exact stats =P...


----------



## Sasugay (May 23, 2007)

He's fighting and psychic.


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2007)

I'll battle you BI.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 23, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> He's fighting and psychic.


the combination i hate the most -/ . \-...


Skeets said:


> I'll battle you BI.


okay... i'm on the lobby XD...


----------



## Ral (May 23, 2007)

Giratina was a pain in the ass. even at lv. 70 it was pretty hard to catch. Thank god i had a timer ball or i would of wasted all my ultra balls @_@ Next stop is that speedy Mesprit! Why does it keep running for god sakes! T_T


----------



## FFLN (May 23, 2007)

bsky1998 said:


> Giratina was a pain in the ass. even at lv. 70 it was pretty hard to catch. Thank god i had a timer ball or i would of wasted all my ultra balls @_@ Next stop is that speedy Mesprit! Why does it keep running for god sakes! T_T



Because it wants to play tag, and you're it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

hmmm....

which is a better dragon pkm choice, garchomp or dragonite?


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

garchomp is faster, but dragonite has better Satt value

but a slow dragon=a dead dragon


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

nice.... garchomp ftw!!!!!


----------



## Sasugay (May 23, 2007)

That is a very hard one.
Garchomp is faster but weaker
Dragonite is slower but stronger and can take more of a hit tI think
Dragonite has a better moveset. In the long run most people will say Garchhomp. I say Dragonite.


----------



## Judgemento (May 23, 2007)

Question. I picked Chimchar as my starter but the first gym i believe that its rock... so should I get a budew?


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

what sould i give to latias

thunderbolt or thunder?


----------



## Biscuits (May 23, 2007)

Gotta go with T-bolt.unless you have rain dance active,Thunder's gonna miss more often than not.

And I'll go with Dragonite and Salamence over Garchomp any day.
Dragon Dance is too useful to pass up.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

if you want to....^

i recommend it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> It happend with my Gible.  I don't get it either, are you breeding it with a Male Larvitar?  I think you have to breed the same Pokemon for the Everstone trick.



I think it's working now. I got another female and tried it and it work. So must be something wrong with that other female. Who knows.


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

thanks and who wants to battle my mono team?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

ill battle, do u have a latias on ur team >.> XD


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

yes but no soul dew


----------



## Lazybook (May 23, 2007)

Just got these

Shiny Bagon
Shiny Shinx
Shiny Chansey
Shiny Porygon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

x_D how fast are latias', urs especially >.>


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

need to get it in a lv 100 fight to know for sure(base 110), but its fully eved


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

oh ok. ill be there in a bit, just hatching


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

whatcha hatching?


----------



## Attama (May 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Question. I picked Chimchar as my starter but the first gym i believe that its rock... so should I get a budew?



Yeah, I picked Chimchar too, so I got a budew and lvled it up, easiest way imo


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

some bagons x_D


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 23, 2007)

does hitmonlee's reckless ability include his hi jump kick and or reversal?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

omg oO i thought ur garchomp was gonna kick my ass then xD

EDIT: lol good game! xD


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

how fast is your latios


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

lol fast enuf 8D

319 speed ^^, 391 s.atk holding wise glasses

actually thats pretty slow for latios oO x_D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

oh wait, just checked serebii, seems like my latios has 29 IVs on s.atk and 31 for speed 8)


----------



## Countach (May 23, 2007)

i have yet to train my latios yet, sill aways to go with both to get to lv 70 to get dragon pulse

what nature is it? mines timid


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

mine was mild or rash i dunno x_D


----------



## Judgemento (May 23, 2007)

Lol i just noticed that i could just use mach punch on all the rock types and its super effective xD oh well no budew for now 
but should I train a budew or Starly?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 23, 2007)

budew = long game

starly = best for elite 4


----------



## Judgemento (May 23, 2007)

Hmm i'll pick starly then


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

trust me, once you get a Staraptor, the elite are much easier.


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

Staraptor = God.  And mine has a +atk nature.

Speaking of Natures, I still can't get it to work with my Porygon.  One of my recent ones has Hasty (+spd -def).  Is that any good, or should I keep looking for modest?


----------



## Attama (May 23, 2007)

I used both a budew*roserade* and Staraptor against the elite four. Super Effective with Roserade against the 2nd one. But thats just me, everyones style is different


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

I guess everyone did.  Most of the best ones are found early on.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

either Modest or Timid


----------



## Sasugay (May 23, 2007)

Well um, I got a Starly in the beginning and used it on the Elite 4. I had it throughoout my adventure but since I never really wanted it on my competitive team I didn't bother with evs ivs or natures. I have a good naturd Bagon. I caught it. But I don't know wether to Ev train it in Attack or Sp. Attack. Tis a hard decision.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

anyone wanna vs. me? I don't think American Idol will show the results for at least another hour...


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

i will battle^

3 pkm, no legends


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i will battle^
> 
> 3 pkm, no legends



uh, ok... let me set up first...

PS: Did we ever battle b4 (dreads adding people to the code list)


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

im in the lobby.^^^


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> anyone wanna vs. me? I don't think American Idol will show the results for at least another hour...



we traded, so yu have my fc already.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

These forums have scared some potential battlers tonight...
I'll be waiting for ppl on MSN if anyone wants to battle..


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> These forums have scared some potential battlers tonight...
> I'll be waiting for ppl on MSN if anyone wants to battle..



I'm still waiting for that rematch, Yoshi.

*EDIT: Artificial_Sunshine, want to fight 6 on 6 after your match with Shion?*


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

hmmm... anyone have a shiny beldum?

good battle AC.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'm still waiting for that rematch, Yoshi.
> 
> EDIT: Artificial_Sunshine, want to fight 6 on 6 after your match with Shion?



Sure, but you missed me singing Umbrella... (und-ah my umbrella-ella...)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Sure, but you missed me singing Umbrella... (und-ah my umbrella-ella...)



Are you ready?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

Ok I can battle now that I have 2 kinda EV trained pokemon. Who wants?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Are you ready?



Hell yeah ^ -


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

Mecha, let's battle at 11 my time EST 
add me to MSN if you use it


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

Recent Porygons:

Impish (+def -satk, this one's going)
Docile (neutral, so if it has good IVs I might use it)
Bold (+def -atk, this one could be the best of all of them so far)


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

I don't think defenses for a Porygon Z are important. It's either he KOes or getting KOed.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

nobody has shiny beldum up for trade?


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I don't think defenses for a Porygon Z are important. It's either he KOes or getting KOed.



ill battle! 3 pkm, no legends.


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

Either way, I'm going to check their IVs.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Hell yeah ^ -



I'm in the lobby. I don't see you. Have you added me?



Yoshitsune said:


> Mecha, let's battle at 11 my time EST
> add me to MSN if you use it



Ok, 11pm it is. I don't use MSN though.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

When do you want to battle Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Ok I can battle now that I have 2 kinda EV trained pokemon. Who wants?



ill battle ya!!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> When do you want to battle Shion?



right now i guess...

im on already since AC's battle..


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

k, 3 on 3. right now.

cya there


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

GG, Artificial_Sunshine. Pretty strong team considering it's built around only 2 types.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2007)

What is the best defensive nature for a Dusknoir? I'm kinda confused since both of it's def and special D stats are about the same.

EDIT: Anyone have a Slakoth with Hammer Arm and Night Slash?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Artificial_Sunshine. Pretty strong team considering it's built around only 2 types.



I like cute Pokemon (Cloyster isn't cute... but I like seafood...)


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

Docile one is out.  2 IVs in satk.

Bold's satk IV is only 22...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

good battle shion. Arcanine was pissed, sorry XD

AS, Mecha Wolf. I am still waiting for some sort of a rematch XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> good battle shion. Arcanine was pissed, sorry XD



wanna battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Docile one is out.  2 IVs in satk.
> 
> Bold's satk IV is only 22...



get a modest Ditto and check if it has decent IV for SpAtk. Of course use the Everstone trick.


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

haha^

nice battle.

i sent his code already.

freakin arcanine.... my pubic lice now has herpes...`


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> wanna battle?



After I battle Shion's brother


----------



## "Shion" (May 23, 2007)

ok, he is in lobby.


----------



## Masaki (May 23, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> get a modest Ditto and check if it has decent IV for SpAtk. Of course use the Everstone trick.



Seems I only own Hasty Dittos...


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

your brother put up a fight, shion. I have to find better pokes, lol


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

I'm in the lobby, Yoshi.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 23, 2007)

Should i give my Weavile X-scissor or Poison Jab?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Should i give my Weavile X-scissor or Poison Jab?



X-Scissor. Only poison type pokes can benefit from Poison attacks


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

I'm waiting 5 more minutes, Yoshi. Then I have to get back to hatching.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 23, 2007)

I am surprise you don't want to battle me, Mecha XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Brilliant Strategy, Yoshi. I am fully impress. I haven't even loss to Duy this bad.



Shadow Blade said:


> I am surprise you don't want to battle me, Mecha XD



Do you wanna battle? I'll fight if you're in.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Brilliant Strategy, Yoshi. I am fully impress. I haven't even loss to Duy this bad.



Hey Mecha, good match 
I love my TTar~ I was surprised you didn't switch when I did all that stuff to your Starmie...and that extra DD in there was a nice bonus for me~

I was scared at first though, when I saw that Starmie...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Hey Mecha, good match
> I love my TTar~ I was surprised you didn't switch when I did all that stuff to your Starmie...and that extra DD in there was a nice bonus for me~
> 
> I was scared at first though, when I saw that Starmie...



Hah, if I knew your strategy was Baton Pass and DD, I would have switched out. Plus, I figure I could OHKO Ninjask before he can Baton Pass. But came up a little short.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

I had heard such scary things about your EVed Pokemon I thought I'd die from that Psycho Cut, but I ended up with 14 HP 

Plus, I'm gonna remake and EV Ninjask (it's Quirky) and Lanturn since they weren't properly EVed....

Grass Knot didn't do a lot of damage since Lanturn is so light..^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I had heard such scary things about your EVed Pokemon I thought I'd die from that Psycho Cut, but I ended up with 14 HP
> 
> Plus, I'm gonna remake and EV Ninjask (it's Quirky) and Lanturn since they weren't properly EVed....
> 
> Grass Knot didn't do a lot of damage since Lanturn is so light..^^



I'm liking your strategy more and more now that I think about it. I just need to get a ninjask and a Jolly TTar. My Jolteon is already perfect for settling up with Thunder Wave.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

<<Stealing my style.... I feel flattered

That TTar was simply Adamant with Attack and Speed max EVs,
But do realize, it had 2 speed boosts from Ninjask, one Swords Dance, and one Dragon Dance....that's why it was so lethal


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 23, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> <<Stealing my style.... I feel flattered
> 
> That TTar was simply Adamant with Attack and Speed max EVs,
> But do realize, it had 2 speed boosts from Ninjask, one Swords Dance, and one Dragon Dance....that's why it was so lethal



Yuh, it was over when you Baton Pass to TTar. But imagine if was Jolly. It might only need 1 speed boost and DD or just 2 speed boost.

EDIT: And this is the first pokemon game that I ever battle with other (human players), so I try to learn from people that beat me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 23, 2007)

^^

Though, I wasn't trying to be faster really. It just sorta happened. In fact, I was dreading the fact I did DD instead of attacking your Gallade since any evil fighting move and TTar woulda died...so that paralysis totally saved the day 

In the past I've had one speed boost and one DD, or simply just one DD and my TTar became a beast, so Jolly is there in case you do just one speed up, but since your fast Pokemon were special attackers, the Sandstorm would have prevented me from taking tooo much damage from let's say Starmie..


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

anybody want to battle

and lost=amazing


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

count, i'll battle you~
right after I finish this trade

do u have msn?...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Anyone tried out the pokeball seals yet? On a related note...I need a "F", "U", "C", "K", "Y", "O", "U", and "!" Unown...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

I've been using the seals, but the thing is that every time you put them in the PC or take them out, you need to remove the seals from the pokeballs they are in....so it's annoying and sometimes not even worth it..

My TTar will be saying *confetti* *confetti* *B Y E  B Y E*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I've been using the seals, *but the thing is that every time you put them in the PC or take them out, you need to remove the seals from the pokeballs they are in*....so it's annoying and sometimes not even worth it..
> 
> My TTar will be saying *confetti* *confetti* *B Y E  B Y E*



WTF?! Are you serious, Yoshi? That's a freaking pain.


----------



## FFLN (May 24, 2007)

Yeah, the seals do get annoying. Also, I would only catch all variations of the Unown if I either felt that there was nothing left to do in Pokemon or if I just really wanted to put in something witty when my Pokemon pops up. It's sort of a pain catching the Unown ALL OVER again game after game, not to mention they take up alot of space...


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

@Mecha

Sorry, you don't need to remove them all from the pokeballs, you just remove the Pokemon from the Pokeball by going to your PC. The annoying thing is you need to go to "My PC" and remove the Pokemon from it before you deposit it in your PC. THAT is annoying. You can save your seal designs.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 24, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone tried out the pokeball seals yet? On a related note...I need a "F", "U", "C", "K", "Y", "O", "U", and "!" Unown...



I have the first four, not sure about the rest.


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> count, i'll battle you~
> right after I finish this trade
> 
> do u have msn?...



yoshi its countach882003@yahoo.com


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

I'll be on right now so just join my games if interested. Also let me know if I didn't add you yet.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

hey Duy add my FC, i'll add yours and we can battle tonight if I see you on


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

^I've always had you added, so just meet me on.

Oh shit Yoshi, lol, should've joined my game somone joined it. I'll make this quick, hopefully.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

Quick?

Most of my matches last about 20 mins


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

^Sorry for the many convo posts, but Yoshi I'm ready so when you're done just make a game and I'll join.


----------



## Lazybook (May 24, 2007)

man its getting competitive here o.o Anways it was a tough bargain but i just got a lv1 shiny larvitar


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

The usual, eh Nguyen?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

^What do you mean? 
GG btw, for once...Infernape did something useful.

I'm still on if anyone is interested in battling me.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 24, 2007)

It was the usual thing you do 

When my real team is complete, we'll battle again
get different Pokemon too...don't be a conformist lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

^I actually have, lol.

Weavile is now using an Expert Belt instead of Choice Band, Tyranitar is now a Choice Bander with Earthquake, CSmence ain't part of my team anymore, I replaced it with a mix sweeping Infernape, and I switch in between Donphan and Gliscor. So far, Donphan has been proving to be more useful. I was considering putting in a bulky Swampert, but I'll wait and see.

Also yea...I don't usually switch things up unless I feel it's needed. It's my playstyle; just hit and run all day. If the moment comes up, I'll send something in to set itself up much like what I did with Infernape.


----------



## Tone (May 24, 2007)

random note: Pikachu @ light ball is the most fun pokemon to use *ever*


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Tone said:


> random note: Pikachu @ light ball is the most fun pokemon to use *ever*



Nah , surfing pikachu with lighball is funner...and most CB sweepers and dragon dancing@life sash dragons too .


----------



## Tone (May 24, 2007)

CB and Dragons are nice but boring. Standard yes, but since D/P came out I've been trying to look at different options. Granted, a lot of stuff might not actually work in battle but hey, I'll have some fun with it.

I need surf on my pikachu.. gamesharked or not. screw having to travel for events or having to make a $50 purchase


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Tone said:


> CB and Dragons are nice but boring. Standard yes, but since D/P came out I've been trying to look at different options. Granted, a lot of stuff might not actually work in battle but hey, I'll have some fun with it.
> 
> I need surf on my pikachu.. gamesharked or not. screw having to travel for events or having to make a $50 purchase



You don't need to gameshark pikachu to give it surf you can get it in PBR and PBR isn't only surfing pikachu. It's the best poke game and surfing/flying/volt tackle pikachus are just another small bonus and not the main dish. 3rd gen graphics battles and random wifi battles are like dreams for us who like pokemon games. And $50 is nothing for compared to the length of the time that you're gonna have fun with PBR....you'd fork out that much for like 2 hours out with your friends and that won't be nearly as fun as the hundred of hours of fun that PBR will be.


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You don't need to gameshark pikachu to give it surf you can get it in PBR and PBR isn't only surfing pikachu. It's the best poke game and surfing/flying/volt tackle pikachus are just another small bonus and not the main dish. 3rd gen graphics battles and random wifi battles are like dreams for us who like pokemon games. And $50 is nothing for compared to the length of the time that you're gonna have fun with PBR....you'd fork out that much for like 2 hours out with your friends and that won't be nearly as fun as the hundred of hours of fun that PBR will be.



What's PBR?  If it's that thing that stores Pokemon on GCN and allows you to move the pokemon to GBA games, you won't be able to transfer due to the HM rule.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

poke battle rev i think


----------



## Rainstorm (May 24, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What's PBR?  If it's that thing that stores Pokemon on GCN and allows you to move the pokemon to GBA games, you won't be able to transfer due to the HM rule.



Pokemon Battle Revolution. The Pokemon stadium version of Wii.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What's PBR?  If it's that thing that stores Pokemon on GCN and allows you to move the pokemon to GBA games, you won't be able to transfer due to the HM rule.



PBR = pokemon battle revolution. The new wii game that's basicly like pokemon stadium with wifi battles. Check it out it owns...i've seend a bunch of videos of it's japanese version o youtube and i can't wait for june 25. I've already preordered it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

dreik, u wanna do some trade training?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dreik, u wanna do some trade training?



I don't have something that i want to take to 100 yet lol....i'm more concentrated in EVing and breeding atm. And just taking stuff to 50-70 for their moves i do myself.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

alright 8_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone think of a breeding chain to get both Pursuit and Dragon Dance on Tyranitar?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can anyone think of a breeding chain to get both Pursuit and Dragon Dance on Tyranitar?



Kingdra or salamence or feraligator should be good for Ddance. Pursuit i'm not sure...maybe houndoom...no idea really .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

hmmm quite impossible, cos only altaria can learn both, but cant breed with tyranitar... oO

i wonder how duy got both >.> hmmmmm


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hmmm quite impossible, cos only altaria can learn both, but cant breed with tyranitar... oO
> 
> i wonder how duy got both >.> hmmmmm



Yeah, I thought it was impossible too...But I didn't know Duy had both on his TT.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

hav u seen duy use DD?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Maybe sceptile...can sceptile breed with Ttar?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hav u seen duy use DD?



No. Like I said, I'm didn't know he had both. I thought you said he had both.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 24, 2007)

Yeah i solved it alright .Serebi sais Sceptile can learn pursuit and breed with Ttar...although having both it and DD would be tricky.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

i saw him use pursuit, but he always talks about DDTT oO... so i assume his TT knows DD?


lol, ive dont yet another idiotic thing ><... first it was the discartion of my ex. shares when i was releasing some pokes, and now...


i used all my rare candy when checking a poke's IVs and saved after witout realizing >.> GDI! lost all my 40 rare candies X_____D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

Whaaa, when did I have Pursuit on my TTar?
I got DD through Horsea -> Charmander -> Larvitar.

However if you want Pursuit and DD, like Dreikoo said. I suggest you level Horsea to learn DD at level 38, pass it to Treecko, now learn Pursuit at level 17 and then pass both Pursuit and DD to Larvitar. There's no need to have both Pursuit and DD in one set. You're wasting a precious slot for Earthquake or Taunt, because for sure you want to keep Crunch and Stone Edge for that nasty STAB.

If you really want to use Pursuit on TTar you should just make a set for a CBTar. Pursuit, Earthquake, Crunch, and Stone Edge is a pretty standard CBTar setup, I like Focus Punch instead of Pursuit more but that's just me.

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Whaaa, when did I have Pursuit on my TTar?
> I got DD through Horsea -> Charmander -> Larvitar.
> 
> However if you want Pursuit and DD, like Dreikoo said. I suggest you level Horsea to learn DD at level 38, pass it to Treecko, now learn Pursuit at level 17 and then pass both Pursuit and DD to Larvitar. There's no need to have both Pursuit and DD in one set. You're wasting a precious slot for Earthquake or Taunt, because for sure you want to keep Crunch and Stone Edge for that nasty STAB.
> ...



CB = Choice Band, correct?

And as for Pursuit and DD on the same TT, I'm just trying a multipurpose TT too see how it works out.

EDIT: Treeko doesn't have DD as it's Egg Move. So how can it learn from Horsea?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

oh i remember now, it was weavile that had pursuit. anyway, treeko cant learn DD oO... so having both moves in a TT is not possible


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

hey duy, ill battle if u want... are u using thesame team again >.> cos its gonna be boring losing to thesame thing...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

^Yea CB is Choice Band. Oh, and you're right I overlooked the breeding methods and didn't notice that Sceptile can't learn DD so I guess DD and Pursuit on TTar is impossible unless proven otherwise.

Sorry I can't battle right now, I gotta go pick up my girlfriend and eat lunch or something. Also my team didn't really change much, just scroll back a page or two and you'll see my team changes on an earlier post.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

oh ok, maybe sometime then 8)


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

I don't feel like reading a million pages. So, I'm still wondering if i should train my Salamence in physical attk or special attck

His attack is higher than his special already
Most the moves he learns is Physical

Some of the best dragon moves are special like Draco Meteor
Based on those I think I'll just make him a physical attacker.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

it all depends on how u want to use him really


----------



## Masaki (May 24, 2007)

Question:  How do you find more rare candies?


----------



## Kameil (May 24, 2007)

Im currently training my new Floatzel and wondering what attacks would it be best with. I wanna make sure his attacks work well with his speed considering he's now marked as the fastest pokemon in existence....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 24, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Question:  How do you find more rare candies?



with the ability pick up


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 24, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I don't feel like reading a million pages. So, I'm still wondering if i should train my Salamence in physical attk or special attck
> 
> His attack is higher than his special already
> Most the moves he learns is Physical
> ...



Well Salamence is coo like that it can go physical, special, or mix. But the thing is that it has the highest SATK out of the three dragons and the 2nd fastest out of the three, Garchomp the fastest one has the lowest SATK so no go on special sweep there.

You can still make a physical Salamence but it's not as crazy as a Swords Dance/Dragon Dance Garchomp and DD Dragonite, because those two can learn Outrage which does sick damage and possibly horrendous damage if they are holding a Life Orb.


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

Well Duy u just evened it up again and yet again I don't know which I want him trained in.


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

can anyone get me a chimcar lv 1- 5


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

Sure, whattya got to offer?


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

uh just a chimcar. i guess. lol any low level please if u can thx


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

what u want?


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2007)

Anyone know how to get Thunder punch on Zangoose?
Since the Forum is pretty fucked go ahead and add my MSN.


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

Nothin' reallly, just make me an offer and if it don't suck then I'll trade.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

Hey anyone wants to fight?... i'll use half of my new Dark gym team... and half of other dark fillers to be going out of my team...


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2007)

hmm...ll hey everyone


----------



## Lazybook (May 24, 2007)

Hmm need legit shinies, will trade anything off my sig..


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Hmm need legit shinies, will trade anything off my sig..



I have a Shiny donphan (modest) and a primeape (neutral)... i might be interested if you tell me the natures of those...


----------



## Attama (May 24, 2007)

Anyone willing to help me evolve my magmar into a magmortar


----------



## Lazybook (May 24, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I have a Shiny donphan (modest) and a primeape (neutral)... i might be interested if you tell me the natures of those...



Which ones? having a perfect natured shiny is unlikely to be legit


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

mmm... well.. the eevee and the larvitar are the only ones appealing to me XD... oh.. you were looking for light ball?.. i gave one to someone... is there anyone else with a wanted item list? :S... cause maybe i gave it to the wrong person...


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

I'll give u a Shiny Onix for a Shiny Squirtle....What's Surfing Pikachu? I've never heard of Surfing Pikachu.


----------



## Attama (May 24, 2007)

where do you get a light ball?


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

Is there anyone who wouldnt care to give the following for free:

Elekid
magby
chimcar
turtwig

those are all the non-shiny's i'll need left in the game

MSN me or PST me if u can  thx if u can


----------



## mystictrunks (May 24, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I'll give u a Shiny Onix for a Shiny Squirtle....What's Surfing Pikachu? I've never heard of Surfing Pikachu.



It's a pikachu that knows surf.


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

Is that hard to get?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

It's an event pokemon... there's also a flying pikachu... (pictured on the card games and pokemon snap as a pikachu with ballons to "fly") so if you see a surfing pikachu it can't have Volt tackle at the same time XD...


Please somebody fight me XP...


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

I kinda want one of those.


----------



## Lazybook (May 24, 2007)

Surfing Pikachu can be obtained through events or Battle Revolution.

@Itachi - Eevee Is lv5 and Naughty. Larviatar is Lv1 and Sassy


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Does "Substitute" ALWAYS cause the opponent attack to hit the substitute instead of the pokemon?

And I know Protect's accuracy if used in succession, but if I use it every other move, does it still work 100% of the time?


----------



## Attama (May 24, 2007)

Shinji, I've got a bunch of heart scales if you want one, looking for a Treecko or a Mudkip


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2007)

hmm... i will battle... but later.....


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Surfing Pikachu can be obtained through events or Battle Revolution.
> 
> @Itachi - Eevee Is lv5 and Naughty. Larviatar is Lv1 and Sassy



I sent you a PM.. so what youi say?...


Mecha Wolf said:


> Does "Substitute" ALWAYS cause the opponent attack to hit the substitute instead of the pokemon?
> 
> And I know Protect's accuracy if used in succession, but if I use it every other move, does it still work 100% of the time?



if you're fast enough the substitute will take the hit... if not you'll take it first...

i think protect works 100% if you indeed use another move in-between...

please fight me XP... i need to test.. and to fight before going off for a week...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I sent you a PM.. so what youi say?...
> 
> 
> if you're fast enough the substitute will take the hit... if not you'll take it first...
> ...



Ok, meet in the lobby in 2 minutes.

EDIT: Blind, I'm in battle with you but I think you're idle...


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

Anyone want to battle with me? I haven't battled anyone before so I wanted to try it out ^^ (Though I know I'll get owned xD)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Blind, that was the greatest battle ever! I guess that prove Umbreon's worth. Your Spiritomb is also equally annoying.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

damn... my sand was what decided the match.. stupid sand veil...

and that wall =/___\=...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> damn... my sand was what decided the match.. stupid sand veil...
> 
> and that wall =/___\=...



Dude, you must use an Umbreon on your dark team. I had wanted but forgotten to PP max Moonlight. If I had, I think I would have been able to outlast Houndoom.


----------



## Sasugay (May 24, 2007)

There's no such thing as a Dark team without Umbreon.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

BI or Mecha wana battle with me? :/ just a quick 3 vs 3 fight...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> BI or Mecha wana battle with me? :/ just a quick 3 vs 3 fight...



Sure, post your FC.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

3651 7276 5430 ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> 3651 7276 5430 ^^



Give me 5 minutes and I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

Hmm single, lv 100?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm single, lv 100?



Sure, 3 on 3.


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

good game bi

supid latios only has psygic moves right now

it was my downfall


and i will get revence on Itachi


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Good Match Hero. Had to sacrafice my Umbreon though, to fix confusion on my Garchomp.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

Interesting.... hmm what type is the final pokemon you used? dragon?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Interesting.... hmm what type is the final pokemon you used? dragon?



Garchomp's types are Dragon and Ground.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

Oh i see... hmm it was awesome  I just need a good water pokemon...I had Goldduck but its not even in my usable ingame team its just my surfer xD


----------



## Biscuits (May 24, 2007)

Water doesn't OHKO Garchomp,Ice does....
A good Defense Milotic Counters it really well.


----------



## Judgemento (May 24, 2007)

True but most water pokemon learn ice beam ;D

bah >_______> Damn keyboard and forum with its correcting error thing


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

only four mo0re lvs before dragon pulse


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Anyone know if Lustruous Orb works when attached to other Pokemon besides Palkia?


----------



## Susano'o (May 24, 2007)

anyone got a Chimcar, Turtwig, Magby, or elekid for trade?


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

no its only for plakia


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 24, 2007)

Countach said:


> no its only for plakia



Damn, that's what I was afraid of.


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

2 lvs.........


----------



## FFLN (May 24, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> anyone got a Chimcar, Turtwig, Magby, or elekid for trade?



You might want to post that in the trading block thread so that it'll stay up longer. Also, I do have all of those Pokemon available for trade, although I'd have to give you a Turtwig egg instead, but I don't feel like trading right now. Maybe tomorrow if no one else offers.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

Countach said:


> good game bi
> 
> supid latios only has psygic moves right now
> 
> ...



Itachi pwns...

get a Kingdra... NOW ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Oh i see... hmm it was awesome  I just need a good water pokemon...I had Goldduck but its not even in my usable ingame team its just my surfer xD



use Golduck.. it's too much win... you can ask this guys why i say it ...


----------



## Countach (May 24, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Itachi pwns...
> 
> get a Kingdra... NOW ...



yea, needs to be trained first, right now its last in line


----------



## Homura (May 25, 2007)

Which is better a Lonely or Naughty natured Bagon?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Which is better a Lonely or Naughty natured Bagon?



Both are the same basicly. I suppose since it has intimidate its more vunurable to Sattacks but nowadays most sweepers are physical....so basicly just use the 1 with better IVs in attack and speed .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

any1 wanna battle? i havnt battled any1 for ages xD


----------



## Tone (May 25, 2007)

why is taunt popular on gyarados? Is it used to stop buffs or something? wha? :S


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 25, 2007)

Well a long day.  Got some leveling done, saw Pirates, but I don't feel like jumping into anymore Pokemon today. Perhaps tomorrow, or I might get into FFXII again for a bit.  Still gonna train Pokemon, but I won't be doing any  battles or trading until the Tournament or Battle Revolution, whichever comes first.


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2007)

Tone said:


> why is taunt popular on gyarados? Is it used to stop buffs or something? wha? :S



Taunt means Gyarados shits all over Skarmory because it can DD while skarmory drill pecks it for 15% damage. There is very little that can tank Gyarados now anyway, Rhyperior possibly but Gyarados with a DD up could well mean that Waterfall would OHKO depending on how you EV your Rhyperior, even if you have Solid Rock. So the only thing that really stops Gyarados is Poliwrath, possibly Cresselia or Rhyperior if it has Taunt.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 25, 2007)

^Do you know a good counter for Gyarados?

I'm kinda scared of sending out Starmie to Tbolt it cause it's pretty common that people sport the Gyarados+Electivire combo.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Do you know a good counter for Gyarados?
> 
> I'm kinda scared of sending out Starmie to Tbolt it cause it's pretty common that people sport the Gyarados+Electivire combo.



And also with 1 DD up it can 1hko starmie with bite...my theory is that if he has 1 DD up and reasonably high HP it's one of the hardest pokes to beat cause of it's typing and movset.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

seriously their is no way in hell gyarados can fly


----------



## Tone (May 25, 2007)

haha, wow. Crazy to see how feared Gyarados is now that he's got a high power STAB attack to eat anything with along with DD.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

Weavile surfs... lol...


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

boo itachi, what is its speed


yay 2,000


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

hmmm... im running out of pokemon to train XD
guess ill work on my pokedex now 83


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

..that teaches me to never tell anyone else to get a kingdra -/__\-...

Hey DD fight.. hey DD fight...


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ..that teaches me to never tell anyone else to get a kingdra -/__\-...
> 
> Hey DD fight.. hey DD fight...



haha

great game Bruce


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

erm ok 8____D ill be there in a bit, just pokereadaring XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

ok, im going in, im using a new team again... lets see if it works >.> X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Lawl...my first hached gible is jolly...this has to be a record somehow getting the nature you want first egg... it's for me atleast . Now if it only has decent IVs....we'll see. If it's good enough i may trade train it with you dragon . You still got pokes you wanna trade train right?


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

i have jolly gibles available for trade training


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

damnit.. .when it lags it means it's going to get disconnected DX... i'm still waiting for my own attack...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wat the hell just happened OO


EDIT: nvmd, i cant b bothered to re-do it ahahah... id be doing thesame thing, lets call it a tie ^^ 3 on 3 left x_D


@driek: yeah sure 8) got a couple left for trade training too X_D wen they get to lvl 50, i just cant be bothered to train em XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

GTS is working for anyone?... it keeps saying i got disconnected but i just battled Coutach without trouble...

@DDterday happened the same when Yoshi and I were battling like this... i hate when i know i have a big chance if i do the right moves...

you used explosion right? =/__\=...

anyone wants to fight?... XP


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

lol i used meteor mash xD... cos i thought that BB wont do alot of damage to meta... so yeah 8(... xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

any1 have bastidon's fossil?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

it was time for slashing your metagross apart... and if it had hit a critical i could've killed it...

c'mon somebody fight... it's horrible to not end a fight... it leaves me thirsty for blood...

I have fossils ... fo every kind XD... want one?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

lol, u sound hungry ahahahah u have bastidon's fossil?

how fast was ur weavile?

edit: oh right! cool, can i have a shiled fossil, or w/e that fossil was haha... wat do u want for it?


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

just give me a male of a pokemon with nice egg moves XD... i'm bad for chaining =P...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

lol ok, ill give u a riolu, if its actually a male haha

actually it was female 8(

i have a cranidos that knows kick ass moves 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

enjoy 8), its brave and has hot moves ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

cool... it reeks of rapist instinct XD...

and you had your pickupers there XD...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Kickass....that firsthached jolly gible endded up having great IVs....26 att 22 def and spd 30 Sdef 11 hp 12 Satt


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

wana trade drek


----------



## Attama (May 25, 2007)

I asked this the other day, but never got an answer, I need someone to trade my magmar to so it can evolve.. anyone willing to help me out?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> wana trade drek



Trade what?


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

jolly gibles


----------



## Dreikoo (May 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> jolly gibles



I don't want others the one i got works fine for me. I alreavy have maxed it's speed Evs and will start working on it's attack soon.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

ohh

ok

im hatching now


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And also with 1 DD up it can 1hko starmie with bite...my theory is that if he has 1 DD up and reasonably high HP it's one of the hardest pokes to beat cause of it's typing and movset.



Yea, Gyarados is waaaay top tier now with the introduction of physical Waterfall and new move Ice Fang. Also I'm not too afraid of Bite on a Gyarados, considering most Tauntrados would have Taunt, DD, Waterfall, Earthquake/Ice Fang and if they aren't taunting it's just plain DD, Waterfall, Earthquake, and Ice Fang.

Dang, I should get a Gyarados again just like back in the 3rd generation.


----------



## Sasugay (May 25, 2007)

Yeah but I'd own a Gyrados.


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

I just caught Heatran with just one Dusk Ball.  First time fighting him, too, and he didn't KO any Pokemon. 

In other news:  Any Modest Porygons? 

Edit: Wow, my Heatran has full IVs in speed and 30 in sdef.  Too bad satk's only 20.


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2007)

anyone have an elekid w/ sassy nature?


----------



## kewlmyc (May 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone have an elekid w/ sassy nature?



Shion, can you help me evolve my Haunter?


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

someone got chimcar for trade?


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> someone got chimcar for trade?



If needed, I can breed one.

What do you have?


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

what do u want


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Top priority: Modest Porygon
Just below top: Modest Ditto
All else: Stunky, starters (not including Charmander and Treeko)

If you don't have those, make an offer anyway.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Looking at Gyarados profile and notice that even though it is Flying type, it can't learn ANY flying moves (neither through Lvl Up, TM, HM, or Egg), not even Aerial Ace...WTF?


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Ok, the little rascal's been born (with Shadow Claw, by the way).

What do you have, Denkou?


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

uh.... i seriously dont know what to offer. how about a piplup (water starter)


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> uh.... i seriously dont know what to offer. how about a piplup (water starter)



If you don't have Stunky (which can only be found on Diamond), then I'll take Piplup.

In the Wifi Lobby now.

Edit: Hold on, Wifi's being a piece of shit.

Edit2: Got in.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

Hey guys... somebody wants to fight? ...


----------



## Magic (May 25, 2007)

Sup guys  
did u guys beat ur rivals father in battle frontier?
Blind shorty guy ill battle ya 
Edit: errr nvrm im i nbattle tower : / um also i must go for a walk its like 98 degrees where i am gonna go look at scenery ....feel up some .....
trees siya guys


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

I'm planning on finding some food to eat in 10 minutes, Denkou...


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Currently fighting the elite four (3rd one Flint)
Pokemons : Kadabra (52)
Palkia (54)
Staraptor (53)
Infernape ( 52)

I have...
22 Hyper potions, 15 revives, 5 full restores and 10 full heal. 

Argh I underestimated the elite 4 >_> still my main problem isn't the potions or the pokemon  but the dam PP...Oh well time to use ethers and berrys for that


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Currently fighting the elite four (3rd one Flint)
> Pokemons : Kadabra (52)
> Palkia (54)
> Staraptor (53)
> ...



Only four Pokemon?

A. Should have at least evolved Kadabra.
B. I hope your Palkia knows ice attacks.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

needs more fullrestores... like 15 more... if you plan to tire out the champion's milotic XD...


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> needs more fullrestores... like 15 more... if you plan to tire out the champion's milotic XD...



Forget Milotic, if he has no ice attacks, he'll need to send out Staraptor six times to use six intimidates against Garchomp.


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Let's see Palkia doesnt have ice beam... Kadabra isn't evolved... I dont have 15 more full restores... Hmm *checks TM's* 

...



Mayor fail for me


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Currently fighting the elite four (3rd one Flint)
> Pokemons : Kadabra (52)
> Palkia (54)
> Staraptor (53)
> ...



Wow, you really brought a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

why cant garchomp learn Dragon Dance


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

masaki can we hold the trade til like tm please. i need time to breed and my wi fi is crap right now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> why cant garchomp learn Dragon Dance



Me thinks because it's already the fastest among the Dragons.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

boooooooooo


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

Where do you get the life orb?


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

LMFAO killed Garchomp with critical space rend xDD


----------



## FFLN (May 25, 2007)

Are Latios and Latias *supposed* to have 0's across the board for their IVs? I vaguely remember reading something like that a few years ago. *sigh* Latios' highest IV is a 5-7 in Attack while Latias has a 30-31 in HP. All of the rest are zeroes.

I am tempted to get Pearl so that I can go back and recapture each Legendary until I get one that I want.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

if i breeded an empoleon and a buziel, does anyone know what kind of egg it will be


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> if i breeded an empoleon and a buziel, does anyone know what kind of egg it will be



If they could breed (haven't check on this), then whichever one is the female will determine the children's species.


----------



## Twilit (May 25, 2007)

I have a choice to make, and I don't know what to do:

I have a prinplup, ponyta, bibarel, staravia, and luxray. I have an empty spot to fill; should I fill it with: 32 happiny, 26 machoke (whom I would trade-evolve) or get a 22 kadabra from a friend, whom would evolve to an alakazam?

I really don't know what would work better, though I am leaning towards alakazam.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

DAM so i can never ever breed empoleon? cause its male


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> DAM so i can never ever breed empoleon? cause its male



You can, just get a Ditto and breed Empoleon with it.


----------



## Countach (May 25, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Are Latios and Latias *supposed* to have 0's across the board for their IVs? I vaguely remember reading something like that a few years ago. *sigh* Latios' highest IV is a 5-7 in Attack while Latias has a 30-31 in HP. All of the rest are zeroes.
> 
> I am tempted to get Pearl so that I can go back and recapture each Legendary until I get one that I want.



my lat twins are godly with latios having 29 sp att and 30 speed and latias haveing 28 def and 28 sp def


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

where can i catch one, before the pkmn league


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> where can i catch one, before the pkmn league



You can't. You need the National Pokedex and Pokeradar. Or you can go wifi and trade for one.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

ok then. Looking for ditto anyone got?


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Hmm I need to see Axelf and Uxie so I can have my pokedex complete... How many tries did it took you guys before capturing them?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 25, 2007)

u can see them just by going to them and just letting them kill u, they will still be there after,  just dont escape the battle.

even untill now, i still havnt caught those two haha... just cudnt be assed really, caught mesprit though XD


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

woah really? time to try that then


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the trade shinji ^/__\^...

I was checking abilities on bulbapedia and i noticed the bad luck that the parasects have... if they have "dry skin" a Fire attack will do 16x damage on critical XD...


----------



## FFLN (May 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> my lat twins are godly with latios having 29 sp att and 30 speed and latias haveing 28 def and 28 sp def



WTF!!! *sigh* The chance of ending up with both of them having 0-2 IVs in all stats except for one seem to be nearly as high as them having 29-31 in all stats except for one. Oh well. I guess I should transfer over my Southern Island Latios now. I should also catch the Latias from Southern Island that's on my Sapphire...


----------



## Lindsay (May 25, 2007)

what should i add to this team?  
1.charizard
2.Torterra
3.Gastrodon
4.umbreon
5.cresselia


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

UltimateChaos said:


> what should i add to this team?
> 1.charizard
> 2.Torterra
> 3.Gastrodon
> ...



It depends on your team.

But Gastrodon is inferior to Whiscash and Cresselia's a legendary.


----------



## Lindsay (May 25, 2007)

legendaries don't matter but what if i replace Gastrodon with swampert??


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

UltimateChaos said:


> legendaries don't matter but what if i replace Gastrodon with swampert??



It matters if you want to battle in the Tourney or online (usually ban legendary). But Swampert is a better choice over Gastrodon.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 25, 2007)

Is an IV rating of 18 barely decent?


----------



## Lindsay (May 25, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> It matters if you want to battle in the Tourney or online (usually ban legendary). But Swampert is a better choice over Gastrodon.



i'm not fighting online though any other suggestions for the sixth spot?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Is an IV rating of 18 barely decent?



Eh. Decent. I'd say go with 20 and Up. My Togekiss has only 20 IV in SP.Atk but I really don't want to IV search again (because in order to mate Togepis, you have to make them evolve and that's a pain).


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

anyone got ditto / chimcar for trade?


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

^ I think theres a thread about trading pokemons somewhere... try looking there if anyone is trading ^^ (or is willing to trade)

Still looking for a battle  I want to test my  team ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (May 25, 2007)

Rate this moveset for my absol.

*Absol / Super Luck*
Nightslash/Psychocut
Swordsdance
Doubleteam/Batonpass
Aerialace


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ^ I think theres a thread about trading pokemons somewhere... try looking there if anyone is trading ^^ (or is willing to trade)
> 
> Still looking for a battle  I want to test my  team ^^



wat are the lvls of ur team and what pokemon so i can see if we can have a good match


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> anyone got ditto / chimcar for trade?



My Chimchar hasn't gone anywhere.


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

um we can auto level to level 100 so... you dont have to worry about levels  about the pokemon... thats a secret xD I wont use legendarys dont worry


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

lol ok. i added you. im going in now


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> Rate this moveset for my absol.
> 
> *Absol / Super Luck*
> Nightslash/Psychocut
> ...



Night Slash
Psycho Cut
Swords Dance
Baton Pass

Aerial Ace instead of Psycho Cut is a nice choice. Not a real fan of Baton Passsing though XD


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> lol ok. i added you. im going in now



Just wait about 10 minutes.  Prolly less.


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

just a sec 

edit: um 6, pokemons single battle?


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2007)

Here's a full-scale RMT, maybe someone might respond to it! (Also shout-out to TenshiOni, didn't know you used Smogon.)

Gengar @Focus Sash

Levitate

64 Att/252 SAtt/188 Spd (Hasty +Spd -Def)

-Explosion
-Hypnosis
-Counter
-HP Ice

Dialogue between me and two other people below:

[18:54] <Kureseria> okay new set gengar @focus sash explode/hypnosis/counter/HP Ice
[18:54] <Kureseria> gengar leads, sees garchomp/weavile/salamence
[18:55] <Kureseria> counters
[18:55] <Kureseria> focus sash hangs on
[18:55] <Dan_Dan> then sleeps
[18:55] <Kureseria> sleeps
[18:55] <Kureseria> explode
[18:55] <Kureseria> picture perfect
[18:55] <FightingSpirit> i shall name that set gaygar
[18:55] <Dan_Dan> MM2001gar

Starmie @Leftovers

252 HP/152 Spd/104 SAtt (Timid +Spd -Att)

Natural Cure

-Recover
-Thunderbolt
-Surf
-Ice Beam

I had a huge Gyarados weak so I plugged this in.

Azelf @ Adherence Glasses

Levitate

4 HP/252 Spd/252 SAtt (Timid +Spd - Att)

-Explosion
-Flamethrower
-Psychic
-Grass Knot

Self-explanatory. Weavile should be dead before this comes out.

Rhyperior @Leftovers

Solid Rock

252 HP/56 Att/202 Def (Adamant +Att -SAtt)

-Rest
-Sleep Talk
-Earthquake
-Stone Edge

Physical Tank, it can even take Waterfall Dos 3hko w/o dd. Beats other Rhyperiors.

Lucario @ Adherence Scarf

Inner Focus

64 HP/252 Att/192 Spd (Adamant +Att -SAtt)

-Me First
-Close Combat
-Bullet Punch
-Shadow Claw

Just in case Weavile is a real bitch.

Bronzong @Leftovers

Levitate

252 HP/120 SDef/138 SAtt (Calm +SDef - Att)

-HP Ice
-Grass Knot
-Rest
-Sleep Talk

Rhyperior needs to die. Special tank, it can take specsmence I think.



Gengar takes out a whopping three pokemon by itself ideally, Bronzong + Rhyperior should have covered all weaknesses along with Bulky Starmie, Azelf and Lucario will fuck shit up as long as I know how Me First bloody works. All of this works because any Weavile should have killed itself on Gengar.

Planned for Competitor.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

yea hero. it'll take me a while so hold on. thx


----------



## Masaki (May 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm in Wifi.

Edit:  Ooh, I thought you meant the trade


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 25, 2007)

Damn, Battle Tower can get hard....lost at 40 win streak.


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

wow u pwned me, good job hero

Edit: Masaki, im sorry i failed to breed the piplup... i didnt know that it would only be the female's pokemon and my empoleon is male sry


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Interesting battle... you only had 5 pokemons so you could have dialga  but still was a quick match....

Edit: still looking for other people to play


----------



## Lazybook (May 25, 2007)

Hero wanna batle? Lv 100 or lv 50?


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Lv 100 single ^^
Edit : Um shinji 6 pokemons?


----------



## Homura (May 25, 2007)

Anyone know a good place to EV train HP and Attack?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Damn, Battle Tower can get hard....lost at 40 win streak.



I lost like around 35. I need another EV pokemon because I only have one :|


----------



## Hiruma (May 25, 2007)

Bidoof for HP.


----------



## Lazybook (May 25, 2007)

Ok ill get on now


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 25, 2007)

Kuchiki Rukia said:


> Anyone know a good place to EV train HP and Attack?



Gastrodon for HP, West from Sunnyshore

Gyarados for Attack, just fish East from Canalave (50% for a Gyarados and like the rest is for Lumineon)


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

Having problems Shinji? (or maybe I did something wrong )


----------



## Lazybook (May 25, 2007)

Hold on o.o

Lol i probably get owned i just took out some random pokemon from my pc


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

hero i'll play u again next, i got a new team, i forgot to change at first


----------



## Lazybook (May 25, 2007)

Well that certainly was entertaining XD....


----------



## Judgemento (May 25, 2007)

wow alot of shinies ^^ nice match though =D

edit; okay den ^^
Lv 100
single 
6 pokemon?

edit2: hmm lol I frozed your steelix   nice match though


----------



## Susano'o (May 25, 2007)

yea lets go


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

God I really wish they'd have more options to get Grass Knot and Stealth Rock. Both great moves but I can't use them after I teach em unless I breed them to a pokemon.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

well.. that was worse than our previous encounter lol


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Lol dont worry im sure that if you adjust your strategy you can do better next time 

Anyone wana battle? (lol im so bored xD)

Edit: dam the USB is getting hot


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Denkou, do you have the Skunky?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Question. My Alakazam has the following moves...
Recover
Calm mind
Phychic
Reflect...

I wanted to get rid of Reflect but what other move should I teach it? I was thinking grass knot but idk...


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Question. My Alakazam has the following moves...
> Recover
> Calm mind
> Phychic
> ...



Focus Blast.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Anyone want to battle 6 on 6, lvl 100 singles?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE  ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEE  ^^



Meet in the lobby.


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Aw, no RMT?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Lol  that was...interesting xD

Edit: Anyone wana keep battling ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Good Match Hero, but I can't help but feel your team is missing something. They are good Pokemons, but I don't know, it seems they don't gel together well. Does anyone else want to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

I want Mecha. I want to have some sort of a revenge


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I want Mecha. I want to have some sort of a revenge



Ok, meet me in the lobby.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Hmm... I have 4 pokemon that are weak to both Dark and ghost.... I dont have any ground pokemons (not even ground attacks) so a lighting pokemon was the best thing you did at sending first... dont worry I have my salamence ready for action but I need to wait 24 hours before I do the pal thing :/ I also need a ground pokemon or a pokemon with earthquake
Recomend any?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm... I have 4 pokemon that are weak to both Dark and ghost.... I dont have any ground pokemons (not even ground attacks) so a lighting pokemon was the best thing you did at sending first... dont worry I have my salamence ready for action but I need to wait 24 hours before I do the pal thing :/ I also need a ground pokemon or a pokemon with earthquake
> Recomend any?



I like my Garchomp with Earthquake, lol.

EDIT: Shadow Blade, I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Shadow blade when you are done with Mecha can we fight?


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

Masaki i have it if u didnt get my message


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Yay ive collected all 3rd gen shiny starters


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2007)

Hero, wanna battle?
Add me~

reg battle, no legends, lv 100, singles


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

K D

abcd
edit: intense match  I was winning at the first half then boom everything went from bad to worse after there >_> if only I hadnt lost my starmie ._.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Woot, what a battle Shadow Blade. You're a lot better.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

yeah I am done. I just need to tighten some screws in my team and I'll be ready

@Mecha: You are probably one of the people I enjoy battle with the most . I was afraid you are gonna bust Charizard again.

till next time


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> yeah I am done. I just need to tighten some screws in my team and I'll be ready
> 
> @Mecha: You are probably one of the people I enjoy battle with the most . I was afraid you are gonna bust Charizard again.
> 
> till next time



Likewise on the compliment. I think Charizard is taking an indefinite break from competitive battling. He's just not effective enough.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Likewise on the compliment. I think Charizard is taking an indefinite break from competitive battling. He's just not effective enough.



True, but I was afraid because he's Scizor's archrival. Plus I have yet to see your Starmie and his Grass Knot escapades.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> True, but I was afraid because he's Scizor's archrival. Plus I have yet to see your Starmie and his Grass Knot escapades.



Lol, you can ask DD what my Starmie's Grass Knot did to his Swampert.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

hey guys. masaki and i are trying to trade but it says, ---- (me or masaki) failed to respond when one of us are hosting it. anyone know the problem?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2007)

Good lucha, Hero 

Gengar was annoying though...


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Hmm I know what problem my team has.... my pokemon are good but when together they just dont work together...its like Mecha said they dont go well together. I need to start making a strategy instead of picking overrated pokemon and mashing them together >_>


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2007)

When I saw Gengar, I was thinking...oh, sigh another OU team, but your Slowking surprised me 

Too bad your Pokemon were weak to my little bug again 
TTar wasn't the threat this time...~~


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Time to overhaul my team... *gota wait 24 hours for pal thing*

Anyways who wants to fight me?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Don't feel bad loosing to Yoshi. He's just damn good.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

can anyone tell me if they have experience that problem before

Edit: its diamond trading to pearl but it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> can anyone tell me if they have experience that problem before



I think it happens to all of us. I don't think there's a specific fix, but just keep trying.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Actually i'm quite happy because that battle was awesome


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Time to overhaul my team... *gota wait 24 hours for pal thing*
> 
> Anyways who wants to fight me?



Pick the time & date.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Hmm um now level 100? 6 pokemon single?
Um Rain having problems? or do you want to fight later?


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

My freaking lack of connection is going to make me want to massacre something.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm um now level 100? 6 pokemon single?



I'll be on. My team's horrible right now though.


----------



## Homura (May 26, 2007)

A silly question here, but will a pokemon left at a day care gain EVs?


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Not at all. Evs are gained when a pokemon gains exp through battling.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Good battle Hero. I would of done really horrible without Wobbufett. -.-. You got a nice team there. Common Pokemon, but still good team.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Nice battle rain ^^ Your team was very balanced... unlike mine >_<


----------



## Samurai G (May 26, 2007)

*pfft cannot create team because hasent found a feebas yet* ,I seriuosly need to get wireless in my house so I can use wi fi .


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

Is Bastiodon any good?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Can anyone rate my (in testing) imaginary team 

Starmie 
Gengar
Salamence
TTar
Slowking
Kingler

I know that 4 of this pokemon are used to death but they are good (too good xD)... I would form a better party but I only have Pokemon Coliseum and LG. You may ask "why doesnt he include D/P pokemons" simple I become familiar with both LG and coliseum so its easier for me to EV train them, plus IBeam, Tbolt FlameT and phychic can be bought (Coli xD)

So what do you think? does it look like a future winner team or does it fail? (I have the movesets but in my mind )

My current one is like water and chocolate they just dont mix >_>


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

I am surprised you chose Kingler. I mean you already have Starmie and Slowing.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

3 of your pokes are weak against Electric,that might be a problem.
Is Kingler a physical sweeper?if yes,than there are better ones out there to chose from.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

What moves do they each have ? Might want to put less water pokemon on there though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

@ Shadowblade: Bastiodan ain't that great, 4x weakness to Earthquake and fighting type moves is not the best thing in the world for a physical tank.

@ Hero's Card: First of all, is there a reason why you would want Kingler? There are WAAAAAAY better physical walls out there to choose from ie Swampert, Donphan, Gliscor, etc. Slowbro is a much better Pokemon than Slowking, cause come on a psuedo special wall that takes hard hits from Dark and Lightning is way bad. Slowbro is the physical wall version of it and takes popular physical hits a lot better and can retaliate with Surf/Ice Beam.

Your biggest flaw in your team is that you have nothing to run to when Gyarados or Tyranitar sets up Dragon Dance, CBTyranitar coming out to Crunch, Stone Edge whatevers, Starmie can sweep your whole team as well, and you have nothing that can withstand a CSmence's Draco Meteor. CSmence can come out when Kingler is out, DM and kill anything you dare switch upon. Oh back to the DD TTar thing, I just noticed, that if a Jolly TTar with 252 EVs into SPD comes out and does DD once, it will OHKO your whole team. Maybe except Kingler can live one hit but it's not gonna do much to TTar so it'll die in the next turn.


Anyone want to battle me tonight by the way?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

im thinking of rebreeding my old swampert. make a buffer one, my current one knows:

waterfall
avalanche
EQ
curse

i was thinking a counter type... like

EQ
counter
curse/hammer arm... he's worthy to stand against TTs, weaviles, etc...
waterfall/mirror coat...

or another set would be



hmmm... cant really be bothered training another though xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

^Not to ruin your gameplay cause I'm sure you have something in mind for those sets but Curse is a way outdate strat since everything hits so hard anyways. Swampert would be threatened by Grass Knot and heavy hitting special sweepers so it'll switch out real fast.

Swampert makes a great Stealth Rocker if you're considering one and a pretty decent Phazer as well with Roar.

I might make a Swampert soon with this set...

Swampert @ Leftovers
EVs: 252 HP, 6 ATK, 252 DEF (Impish)
-Stealth Rock
-Roar
-Stone Edge
-Ice Beam

It can physical wall pretty wall, set up Stealth Rock for me, Phaze setups, and threaten Gyarados, Garchomp, or anything of the likes.


Wooooo Wooooo go Smogon!!!!


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

So in short the team is horrible? xDDDDDDDDDD oh well time to think...
How about...

Infernape 
Vileplume
Starmie 
Ttard (lol)
Gengar
Salamence?

Its balanced now isnt it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

wat would be the point in ice beam if ur using 6 EVs on atk Oo...
its gonna be slow anyway so it might aswell be replaced with avalached


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

^SUPER EDIT: I read the wrong stats for Swampert so ignore the previous input on the ATK and SATK stat. I think the reason for Ice Beam is because I read somewhere that the damage calculator says that Ice Beam can do more damage than an unbuffed Avalanche. So there it is, teehee.

@ Hero's Card: Just go on, battle around and see your own flaws. From there you can have a better understanding of team building and battles in general. I'll be glad to help you out if you want. If you want we can set up some battles sometimes to test out your team. 

When building a team try to keep in mind on how you can counter these Pokemon, .


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> So in short the team is horrible? xDDDDDDDDDD oh well time to think...
> How about...
> 
> Infernape
> ...



Life Orb Weavile Aerial Ace/Brick Break/Ice Punch/Night Slash.

Help what to do ;[


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

swampert's s.atk and atk has 25 base stat diff. oO... which is a 100 point difference when it reaches max level... even ice beam on a dragon would prolly just do 75-85% unless its flying too.


hmm...might replace him with a rypherior actually x_D


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Life Orb Weavile Aerial Ace/Brick Break/Ice Punch/Night Slash.
> 
> Help what to do ;[



Fascinating.... my team reached a whole NEW level of fail


----------



## Spiral Man (May 26, 2007)

Rating Time.

*Medicham*
Fakeout
Icepunch/Rockslide
Hijumpkick
Bulkup


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

medicham isnt made for stat up moves, it can die with just one arial ace...

wait.. medicham has bad stats oO... y do u want to raise one x_D


----------



## Spiral Man (May 26, 2007)

As a pyhsical sweeper.
Purepower + Nature Adament + Choice Scarf.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Jess-kun said:


> Rating Time.
> 
> *Medicham*
> Fakeout
> ...



Mine was like this:
Ice Punch
*Substitute
Focus Punch*
Recover

Subpunch. Recover if needed. Repeat. Ice Punch is a dragon killer.

Medicham is a great Pokemon IMO. He can't take hits but that's why he requires Substitute. He has a beastly Attack.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

ahh he has a new ability! then i would go for

Jolly + choice band

- psycho cut
- ice punch
- focus punch
- rock slide/ a fighting move? high jump kick


since its a choice band holder, u shud just fill it with atks, unless ur using him as a standard pokemon. also works well with life orb 83


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2007)

*still keeps plotting to overthrow mystictrunks*

Hey DD, you have any ralts that know Shadow Ball and Thunderbolt?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

i think i do, but i dunno if i have any male ones 8_D


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

No point to Medicham these days, focus punch just doesn't work anymore in d/p unless you're bulky dragonite or RAWR RHYPERIOR. Also it is way too much of a slow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to use without choice scarf, and that's just terrible when you can run something that's much faster.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

can someone can give me idea for a good physical sweeper that is NOT TTar\Garchomp or anything else that OU?

Preferably one that can learn Stone Edge and EQ. I thought of Hippowdon maybe.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

gallade


check this comedy out XD


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> No point to Medicham these days, focus punch just doesn't work anymore in d/p unless you're bulky dragonite or RAWR RHYPERIOR. Also it is way too much of a slow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to use without choice scarf, and that's just terrible when you can run something that's much faster.



You are correct for most of your points. Except he is not completely useless. He isn't all that spectacular but he's considered a threat by Smogon. The most he can do is OHKO Tyranitars and some dragons (although he is slow). With an Adamant natured Medicham along with Pure Power, you'd get around 480 Atk(I believe).


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> can someone can give me idea for a good physical sweeper that is NOT TTar\Garchomp or anything else that OU?
> 
> Preferably one that can learn Stone Edge and EQ. I thought of Hippowdon maybe.



Ripherior (i don't think he's OU...yet) Infernape too....not sure if it can learn stone edge but i'm sure it learns rock slide and quake for sure.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> gallade
> 
> 
> check this comedy out XD


xD Nothing like threatening a 10 year old bunch of pixels being played by an adult, with a switch blade.

I'm actually quickly getting bored of the game. Now if they were pirates...


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Fucker, so changing the clock also stops me from palparking for another 24 hours.


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Is bold the best narutre for milotic?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Is bold the best narutre for milotic?



Modest ftw.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Fucker, so changing the clock also stops me from palparking for another 24 hours.



HAHA, yep.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Is bold the best narutre for milotic?



all depends on what ur milotic is, a sweeper tank or annoyer


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 26, 2007)

Apparently your rival is supposed to be in the fight area on Saturdays and Sundays. But I can't find him anywhere?

Do you have to find him during the day or complete something to activate it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

he's standing on the entrance to the battle tower


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> he's standing on the entrance to the battle tower


Checked, he's not there.

it's like the pixel gods vanished him.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

What's the best nature for Skarmory, guys?


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 26, 2007)

Holy crap finally, eevee evolved into espeon.

o__o


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 26, 2007)

how hard is gyrados to find in palpark i can't seem to get it to appear. i have been trying to get it for two days now. Anyone can help me out on this?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> how hard is gyrados to find in palpark i can't seem to get it to appear. i have been trying to get it for two days now. Anyone can help me out on this?



Have you tried Surfing?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 26, 2007)

yeah i surfed for like two mins once lol and nothing.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> yeah i surfed for like two mins once lol and nothing.



In both the lake and the ocean? And another silly question, you did transfer a Gyarados in right?


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 26, 2007)

lol thats what i thought too. But i made sure i transfered it twice and i surfed in the ocean and pond and nothing. I dont know i'll try again and i'll be back in an hour. thanks.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

Skarm: I'd go for Impish
Milotic: I'd go for Calm, but that's iffy cause Milotic is not that much of a threat anymore in DP since like I said before...everything hits really really hard.

Anyone want to battle right?
I'm at work so if I suddenly go away while battling I'm serving a customer. I'll come back as soon as possible though, or I might just walk back and forth choosing attacks and stuff, lol. However, today seems slow so I won't be afk much, hopefully.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Skarm: I'd go for Impish
> Milotic: I'd go for Calm, but that's iffy cause Milotic is not that much of a threat anymore in DP since like I said before...everything hits really really hard.
> 
> Anyone want to battle right?
> I'm at work so if I suddenly go away while battling I'm serving a customer. I'll come back as soon as possible though, or I might just walk back and forth choosing attacks and stuff, lol. However, today seems slow so I won't be afk much, hopefully.



That is one sweet job, getting paid to play Pokemon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

^Baskin Robins for life, lol. My boss doesn't give a shit on what we do, as long as we clean up and do all of the expected chores.

Plus infinite free ice cream, taquitos, Hot Pockets, mini burgers and instant noodles are totally badass.


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

What berry should i use to max out beauty?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

pamtre, been answered like aaaaaaaaaages ago when every1 had the milotic buzz


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

I'm wondering if Shinji will give me the Shiny Squirtle for a Shiny Onix, he/she has yet to say wether he /she will. Probably she though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Baskin Robins for life, lol. My boss doesn't give a shit on what we do, as long as we clean up and do all of the expected chores.
> 
> Plus infinite free ice cream, taquitos, Hot Pockets, mini burgers and instant noodles are totally badass.



Lol sounds like a dream job...unles it pays total crap or the chores include cleaning toilets you're lucky . (i love hot pockets and instand ramen...i ate 2 packs of ramen not 5 minutes ago XD)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

I notice that you only get 2 EV point for speed if you fight Ninjask. That's a total ripoff, it should be like 5 freaking EV points for speed. And the longer the battle, the more EV points you should get.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

does the toxic orb work like toxic? or just like a normal poison status?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> does the toxic orb work like toxic? or just like a normal poison status?



Where do you get the damn thing anyway?


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

can somoene battle me with the following:

Wormadam
Drifloon
Finneon -*
Tentacool- *
Milotic

i need to complete my dex please

* found recently


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 26, 2007)

Rate:

Golduck (adamant)
Persian (neutral)
Marowak (jolly)
Tyranitar (neutral)
Golduck (modest)
Persian (Adamant)

the first team i rasied to lvl 100 ...

still effective sometimes ...

@Denkou: pokemon you fight with other people doesn't count for your dex... sorry...


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

oh.... darn... then it'll take me forever to find them.

Edit: can someone trade them to me and i trade back then?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

nyone want to battle right quick? I've only had 1 battle over WiFi so far which was a long time ago. >.<


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 26, 2007)

drifloon appears the fridays standing in front of the valley windworks... milotic is on the elite four and if you are aiming to get the national dex let me tell you... you can't get it unless you finish the game...

there's also two or three trainers with wormadams around...


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Denkou:

For future reference, could you give me a general idea of how you made the connection work last night?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Where do you get the damn thing anyway?



its 16 points in battle park x_D


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Denkou:
> 
> For future reference, could you give me a general idea of how you made the connection work last night?



the person on that you connect with has to do this:

Go to their router settings by entering: 192.168.1.1 (usually, linksys primarily) in their URL address bar.

Then the go to Port Fowarding and adjust it to the right ports.

Finally go to DMZ and cahnge the 192.168.1 [] > 192.198.1.110


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

ATTN: I have acquired... a Timid Porygon!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> ATTN: I have acquired... a Timid Porygon!



Still no modest?


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Still no modest?



Nope.  And I hatched a total of six Porygon eggs today.  By the way, Trace Porygons will turn into Adaptability Porygon-Zs, right?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Nope.  And I hatched a total of six Porygon eggs today.  By the way, Trace Porygons will turn into Adaptability Porygon-Zs, right?



I'm not sure on that. Not a Porygon expert.


----------



## Masaki (May 26, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'm not sure on that. Not a Porygon expert.



Well, if an unevolved pokemon has abilities A and B, and the evolved version has B and C, will ability A become C, or will it become B and B become C?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol its random i guess oO...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

I think that if it a poke has ability A through all it's evolutions but ability B changes though some of em then if it has ability B it can't get ability A thus it would get the new ability B that only his evolved forms have. I'm 99% sure about that....it could be randomd but from my experience and common sence it's not the case.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

i wonder if a rydon with rock head will have the new ability when it evoles... oO...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

It should....although i'd like him having lightningrod more since it can really affect the outcome someties while just giving him the right berry or a focus sash would have about the same effect of the new ability.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i wonder if a rydon with rock head will have the new ability when it evoles... oO...



I think it changes to Solid Rock. I think...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

does any1 know how toxic orb works? is it just regular poisoning or is it like the toxic move?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> does any1 know how toxic orb works? is it just regular poisoning or is it like the toxic move?



Haven't gotten one yet....what i know is that after each turn if the holding poke isn't poisoned it will be...although i use the flame orb/synchronise combo myself so i didn't spend 16 BPs on the toxic orb since i need a few quake TMs and they go for 80 BPs each....atleast i enjoy immensly the battle tower with all those legendary and super strong pokes to beat...it still takes ages to earn 240 points though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

nvmd. just tested it 8)
its like toxic ^^... but im using it for poison heal 8)
wat are u trying to buy with 240 BPs oO?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> nvmd. just tested it 8)
> its like toxic ^^... but im using it for poison heal 8)
> wat are u trying to buy with 240 BPs oO?



I would imagine 3 Earthquake TMs.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> nvmd. just tested it 8)
> its like toxic ^^... but im using it for poison heal 8)
> wat are u trying to buy with 240 BPs oO?



3 quake TMs...they got for 80 each XD. Although i must have gotten more than 400 points overall...beating your rival's dad gives you a bunch of points not the regular 3-7...too bad he's only in the sinlge battle challenge and i have more fun with double battles .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 26, 2007)

any one up for a battle... 6 on 6.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol i have 3 EQs already x_D all from pick up X____D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

death-child said:


> any one up for a battle... 6 on 6.



I'll battle you. Meet me in the lobby.

EDIT: I'm in standby now.


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

any one up for a battle... 6 on 6

i am i play to


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Nope.  And I hatched a total of six Porygon eggs today.  By the way, Trace Porygons will turn into Adaptability Porygon-Zs, right?



I'll trade you something for a Porygon.


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

will battle any one double battle my frend code is2148 4674 0652


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

cereal, ill battle, i wannt try some new pokes X_D... whats ur code?

edit: woops u posted b4 me xD

6 on 6, no uber/LGs,lvl 100 ok? singles only 8_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 26, 2007)

death-child, get on man, I gotta go in a little bit.

EDIT: Nevermind. Next time when you invite people to fight, pay attention to the forum.


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

am in lobby so any one who wants to battle meet me dere


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

ill be there, singles 100 ok?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 26, 2007)

see ya there meca wolf

edit: k nvm then


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

I'm bored, wanna trade/battle or something?


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

ok im in lobby i only got one lvl 100 ill just switch him out


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

ummmm r u comin or wat dynamic


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

woops sorry im in 8)
i was just picking some pokes 8D

wat the... >.> i said no LGs.... ><


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

I'm looking for a battle too, Singles Level. 50 if anyone interested.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Krag said:


> I'm looking for a battle too, Singles Level. 50 if anyone interested.



I haven't fought you yet i think so i'll battle ya. Be sure to add my FC .

(no ubers lvl 50 or no legends at all lvl 50 ?)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I haven't fought you yet i think so i'll battle ya. Be sure to add my FC .
> 
> (no ubers lvl 50 or no legends at all lvl 50 ?)



Alright, I'll be waiting in WFC Room.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

8O great game! that one lasted like... really long! ahahaha my milotic did a brilliant job defending xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

I don't see you...you sure you've added my FC?


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

now i battle some one else


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

Well... Dreikoo.. nice Garchomp, let's not tell anyone about the battle results. -_-


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

lol sory krag... garchomb after 1 SD kinda owns XD....this is my first win where the opponint didn't get 1 attack in btw....i knew that jolly gible was a keeper....and the guy was in his egg not 2 days ago .


edit: oops...posted at the same time sory XD....btw belive it or not i'm not that good in single battles...i'm much better in doubles  . (or so the experience battling people here and in the battle park has shown me....)


----------



## cereal121 (May 26, 2007)

well any one


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

i wonder what other things can benifit from the toxic and flame orb... other than syncronizing it and poison healing... 8(

toxic orb is wicked with breloom xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i wonder what other things can benifit from the toxic and flame orb... other than syncronizing it and poison healing... 8(
> 
> toxic orb is wicked with breloom xD



Toxic orb with swellow for maaaaad facades (guts ability for +50% att facade at 140 power and STAB...hell yeah )  and milotic with flame orb to benefit from it's ability (def+50%).


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

too bad toxic orb is like toxic imbeded on u x_D haha

lol who uses swellow nowadays XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> too bad toxic orb is like toxic imbeded on u x_D haha
> 
> lol who uses swellow nowadays XD



I was just thinking stuff up...i didn't say starraptor wouldn't kick it's ass .


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

actually swellow could really be usefull with that combo, its just risky if it doesnt OHKO the oponent though, but im sure its more likely...

a good setup for it would be really good for battles, adding that it can getup to 383 in speed.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Anyone want to battle?



I will. I want to test my new team out.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

6
single
 lv 100?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> 6
> single
> lv 100?



Sure. No voice chat though, I'm listening to music.


I'm getting raped


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Shinji said:


> What berry should i use to max out beauty?



Wiki berries are common for Dry. You also want to make at least Lvl. 18 poffins to get Feebas's beauty to max for Milotic. Remember that you can only feed the Feebas a limited # of times. Lvl. 18+ poffins should be enough.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

u can get lvl31 poffins using pamtre berries


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u can get lvl31 poffins using pamtre berries



Yes, those are even better. It's just easier to find Wiki. I couldn't get my hands on Pamtre.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Apparently you don't have to max out it's beauty to evolve Feebas.I evolved mine at lv.2 with it's beauty at about half way.I couldn't even get the beauty scarf...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

if u hav r/s/e just go to the berry master and say decissive battle or sumthing like that. requires rebreeding the berry though, but u get 15 of them in one fully grown tree. 8)


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Wow. I actually won.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

LOL awesome battle   dam sandstorm >______>

Edit: time to pal park my pokemon


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> LOL awesome battle   dam sandstorm >______>



Sandstorm is THAT effect.

Nice battle.


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

I'll be up for some battles in a bit...


----------



## kewlmyc (May 26, 2007)

Anyone want to help me evolve my Haunter?  I'll rep you.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

HURRAY I FINALLY BEAT THE E4

god milotic was a pain in the ass


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

Damn Feebas pisses me off, it won't eat anymore berries and I was so close...

Where do you get Apicot/Wiki/Pamptre berries?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

i.... just had.... the cheapest fight EVER!
lol... i wasnt using any of my good pokes cos i thought he said use regular pokes X_D.... then guess what, he had 3 garchomps! a TT and askarmory... too bad i ddnt bring my starmie 83

my breloom did wicked though 8D


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Who did you fight?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol some guy in a diff forum ahaha, i manage to kill 4 of his pokemon though... lol i was using regular pokes X_____D my only OU was metagross ahahahaha. he mustve been really bad XD... thats y he used 3 garchomps X_D


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

^Nvmd, there was a topic about Porygon Eggs in Gamefaqs so I went there. >.<
Thanks for the offer nonetheless.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 26, 2007)

Krag said:


> Damn Feebas pisses me off, it won't eat anymore berries and I was so close...
> 
> Where do you get Apicot/Wiki/Pamptre berries?



Check the Berry Master and the lady in the Floaroma Flower shop daily. Then keep planting those dry berries and growing them till you get a over enough.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

krag, i can give u a pamtre berry if u want... got any TMs to trade?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

Hero's Card, mystictrunks, DD, Dreikoo, anyone want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Sorry still deciding what pokemon to pal park and checking some thing in Pokemon coliseum ^^

I read the manual and it says something about (wi-fi) teaming in Battle tower... sounds fun  so I'll be checking that out later


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

duy, yeah, ill try some new pokes out 8_D.... sigh... i need to make a team XD

last battle for the day X_D then bed time 8_D

edit: sorry cant talk, mic's broken xD


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 26, 2007)

What TM's you looking for exactly?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol saved by grace xD
if only my aerodactyl was still alive xD

good match though xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

^GG, now you know my magical weakness against Swampert and Aerodactyl, lol. Also if you had Subs on your Breloom, it would've been a win for you. I guess revenge killing paid off in the end for me.

Also Infernape is so failure...CSmence needs a comeback or mystery Pokemon. Also yea my gf watches me play sometimes and feels proud that my Starmie sweeps full team while boasting her name, ugh.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

true, i might replace one of the moves 8)


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Can anyone tell me more about the battle tower? I'm interested in the Wi-fi team battles and Wi-fi solo ones. ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

hey AS, do u have any substitute TM?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey AS, do u have any substitute TM?



Sure, I have ALL TMs... (Just don't get greedy, annoying or keep PMing me with requests)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol dunt worry i think this is the 2nd time ive requested from u, right? xD
can i trade with u?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Well looks like my team is half way done.

Gyrados @ whatever berry
256atk/128 def/128 spec.def/8 speed
DragonDance
WaterFall
Ice Fang
Earthquake

Metagross @ left overs
256 def/136 atk/128 spec atk
Psychic
Meteor Mash
Pursuit
?

Straptor @ ??
256 atk/256 spd/doesnt matter
Close Combat
BraveBird
Roost
Whirlwind


How does it look so far


@artificial sunshine
Willing to spare a Earthquake ?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

i have EQ, my linoones just picks it up 8D


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol dunt worry i think this is the 2nd time ive requested from u, right? xD
> can i trade with u?



Not that I'm accusing you of anything, and actually, I don't think I've ever traded with you; but when people give me a list with 20 things and do not even say please, the phrase I want to say to them begins with the letter F and ends with the letter U... 

Er, I'll add you to my pal pad; meet me in the lobby (i'll put it on an EV'ed Kingdra)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

8D really? thank u! xD we traded 1ce b4, remember i asked for a lvl 50 rydon? ^^'

btw, what do u want for it? anything? oO


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

I can't find any Pamtre anywhere. ;[  though I just got a shiny chimchar...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D really? thank u! xD we traded 1ce b4, remember i asked for a lvl 50 rydon? ^^'
> 
> btw, what do u want for it? anything? oO



nothing... (Well, there's this Burberry... lolz)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

lol, ok, ill be there 8)
wat burberry?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, ok, ill be there 8)
> wat burberry?



A brand, anyway, r you gonna be in the lobby or not? (waiting...)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

yea, just about to go in xD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yea, just about to go in xD



If you make me wait another minute, I'm signing off WiFi


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

ahh not connecting O_O....
ill try to invite...


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

Shinji, can we do the Onix and Squirtle trade?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have EQ, my linoones just picks it up 8D



What would you like in return?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

sankyuu AS... bed time.. its 3 am xD




> What would you like in return?


have u got x-scissor or stealth rock?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 26, 2007)

Didn't you say bedtime an hour ago...DD?..

xD
I can't get back into Pokemon for some reason..too hooked on my other DS games now...o_i


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

eh um squirtle is gone. o.o Do you need anything else?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Didn't you say bedtime an hour ago...DD?..
> 
> xD
> I can't get back into Pokemon for some reason..too hooked on my other DS games now...o_i



lol yeah, but Duy asked for a battle, so stuck around for a bit haha


----------



## Nico (May 26, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Well looks like my team is half way done.
> 
> Gyrados @ whatever berry
> 256atk/128 def/128 spec.def/8 speed
> ...


What are their natures?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

> @artificial sunshine
> Willing to spare a Earthquake ?



Ser o Paracer... I really would like to battle someone, though...


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

Shinji said:


> eh um squirtle is gone. o.o Do you need anything else?



WHAT!?!?
But, he's my second favorite pokemon AND he was shiny. I'll see if ya got anything of interest.


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Didn't you say bedtime an hour ago...DD?..
> 
> xD
> I can't get back into Pokemon for some reason..too hooked on my other DS games now...o_i



Well, I play it, but I don't actually do anything. I just end up walking around, watering berries, catching wild Pokemon, making room in my PC boxes that were almost all full until I released a bunch of Pokemon, and... that's pretty much all. I can't seem to get myself to really train and create a team. I think it would be possibly more interesting if they had Team Rocket or Team Galactic randomly invade a city on a random day during the week. That would at least give people something more interesting to look forward to.


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> WHAT!?!?
> But, he's my second favorite pokemon AND he was shiny. I'll see if ya got anything of interest.



Sry i completely forgot about the trade when someone offered me a jolly shiny torchic XD It probably wouldn't be too dificult for me to get another.


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

I could get one from my friend but he's a cheap bastard and makes me pay......You have too many ones. Seeing as they're all legit I want a lot of 'em.
Treecko
Lugia
Mew (Especially)
Larvitar
Latias
Bagon
Riolu
Moltres
Dexoys


----------



## 2Shea (May 26, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Sry i completely forgot about the trade when someone offered me a jolly shiny torchic XD It probably wouldn't be too dificult for me to get another.



What, don't you duplicate all the time anymore?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, I play it, but I don't actually do anything. I just end up walking around, watering berries, catching wild Pokemon, making room in my PC boxes that were almost all full until I released a bunch of Pokemon, and... that's pretty much all. I can't seem to get myself to really train and create a team. I think it would be possibly more interesting if they had Team Rocket or Team Galactic randomly invade a city on a random day during the week. That would at least give people something more interesting to look forward to.



I miss the GSC Cell-Phone thing, when you'd get someone's phone # and they'd call you up at a random day of the week to battle, give you a rare item, or hint.


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Cloning now is such a pain -.- i usually clone my good pokemon before trades, like feebas or shinx, but others i won't waste my time on since they could be obtained later on.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, I play it, but I don't actually do anything. I just end up walking around, watering berries, catching wild Pokemon, making room in my PC boxes that were almost all full until I released a bunch of Pokemon, and... that's pretty much all. I can't seem to get myself to really train and create a team. I think it would be possibly more interesting if they had Team Rocket or Team Galactic randomly invade a city on a random day during the week. That would at least give people something more interesting to look forward to.



Don't forget Aqua and Magma


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Sasugay ill give you my shiny mew (lv30 from faraway island) for your shiny onix (legit and no nicknames)


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

Alright, and um, I also have a Shiny Gallade that my friend traded me for my Levl 100 ev trained Gallade. His Shiny one sucks but atleast it's Legit. I don't know which I want for the Shiny Gallade though


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

........???????


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

What up with the ???????? Do ya want the Gallade?


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I miss the GSC Cell-Phone thing, when you'd get someone's phone # and they'd call you up at a random day of the week to battle, give you a rare item, or hint.



Did they give out rare items and hints? I can barely remember that since it's been so long since the last time I played it. I do remember disliking the wait for rematch calls though.

Yeah, Team Aqua and Magma would work too, but I don't remember them stealing Pokemon in the games. Anyway, as long as there was SOME team to beat on, it would help to lengthen the actual story aspect of the game.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Did they give out rare items and hints? I can barely remember that since it's been so long since the last time I played it. I do remember disliking the wait for rematch calls though.
> 
> Yeah, Team Aqua and Magma would work too, but I don't remember them stealing Pokemon in the games. Anyway, as long as there was SOME team to beat on, it would help to lengthen the actual story aspect of the game.



Yeah, it was the only way to get evolution stones, know when the store sale was, and where to go to find specific Pokemon swarms.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 26, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle with me so I can test my new Pokemon?


----------



## Hiruma (May 26, 2007)

Well looks like my team is half way done.

Gyrados @ whatever berry
256atk/128 def/128 spec.def/8 speed
DragonDance
WaterFall
Ice Fang
Earthquake

My name is Gyarados I enjoy running def and spc def evs for no reason whatsoever?! 252 is the limit for evs in any 1 stat. Get a Jolly Gyarados and pump him to 264 speed to outran anything that doesn't have speed boost and put the rest in HP, much better than defenses. What's with the Earthquake? Taunt over that unless you are scared of bulky water in which case you run Stone Edge and hope Magnezone (which you aren't packing) kills skarmory.

Metagross @ left overs
256 def/136 atk/128 spec atk
Psychic
Meteor Mash
Pursuit
?

Run some kind of choice item and EV accordingly. Psychic what? What are you gonna kill with it? And anyway, Gross gets Zen Headbutt if you need psychic coverage(what for seriously). EQ/MM/Explode/Tpunch. Very weird evs, kill your special attack and pump some speed, also def what the? Run alot of attack and if you want some survivability get some HP.

Straptor @ ??
256 atk/256 spd/doesnt matter
Close Combat
BraveBird
Roost
Whirlwind

Standard 4/252/252 please. Life Orb or Choice Band, what the heck is whirlwind doing there, Return or another type coverage move please.


How does it look so far


@artificial sunshine
Willing to spare a Earthquake ?


----------



## FFLN (May 26, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Yeah, it was the only way to get evolution stones, know when the store sale was, and where to go to find specific Pokemon swarms.



Oh yeah, that's right. Now I remember. It's been a REALLY long time since I played it then.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone wanna battle with me so I can test my new Pokemon?



I'll battle yah (did we ever battle b4, or do I have to add you to my Pal Pad?)


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

Oh I found out today that my Starmie doesn't have negative IVs. I ruined him on accident. I'll tell ya guys how. If ya want.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

wat do i do after E4 and national dex


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Anyone have extra TMs they can trade?
I'm looking for... 
Earthquake
Aerial Ace
Stealth Rock
Energy Ball
Dragon pulse

Anyone willing to trade just let me what you'd like in return.
PM me or add me on Msn since I tend to forget,to check the thread at times...*shrug*


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Na i dont like evolved pokemons... will you do onix for mew?


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

Do you people ever learn.
I have every TM. Anhy item 'cept EV raisers and HMs.


----------



## Judgemento (May 26, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> wat do i do after E4 and national dex



You can pal park ^^ theres battle tower also


----------



## Sasugay (May 26, 2007)

What about the Deoxys? I'm thinking of getting the Mew from my friend and the Deoxys for the Onix. If that's ok.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

anyone got a spare evee?


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> anyone got a spare evee?


I do,have any of the tms I listed above?

If not that's cool,I'll hook you up.


----------



## Lazybook (May 26, 2007)

Yea i guess, i dont have a clone right now, but ill contact you tomm.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

aerial ace and stealth rock


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Would you trade either?
Don't do it if you don't want too...
You could just get your own from Bebe after you get the National Dex.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

i got mine already. but i want another one lol. what gender is it and i'll be glad to trade it to u


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 26, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> gallade
> 
> 
> check this comedy out XD



But can he be a good Sword Dancer? Jolly or Adamant?


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

I have both females and males.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

female please


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Alright,for Aerial Ace then?Which is the one I need most....
I'm going in now,I already got your FC.


----------



## Susano'o (May 26, 2007)

k give me a few minutes, i need to intentionally die in E4


----------



## Biscuits (May 26, 2007)

Ok,I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

thanks skeets lol that sounds funny

Edit: quick question: different evolutions of evee's can still breed with each other right?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

No prob,what would you like for Stealth rock?
Edit:Yeah,they can still breed.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

dunno. what u got up for trade that sounds good


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I got a bunch of starters and other babies...


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Denkou, wait till after the Elite Four, you can catch Rhyhorn around Stark Mountain


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

@attama, i finnished E4. lol just training pokemon. 

@skeets - got turtwig? or bulba?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I got Turtwig,had Bulba I could get you that another day though.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

up for trade? if so then ill give u stealth rock for it


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Anyone have a Lickitung they wanna trade for something?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

The Turtwig? yeah of course,going in the lobby now.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

im in the lobby


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Anyone have a Lickitung they wanna trade for something?



I've got the one I migrated from firered, you can either have him or an newly hatched one


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

@Attamao you still want treecko and Mudkip?


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Finally have my Salamence and Tyranitar. I also borrowed (lol more like stole ) my friend's propely Eved Gengar


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the trades, the little rascal is awesome


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> @Attamao you still want treecko and Mudkip?



yeah I do, I'll be in the lobby with the TM holding pokemon in a few


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Denkou, I can get you an Elekid.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

For both right?
Then I'll be there in a bit gotta withdraw them.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Denkou, I can get you an Elekid.



cool. what can i get it for


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Sorry about that, for some reason lately, my wifi will never connect with the person the first time around.. no idea why.. I just blame comcast


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? I want to test my new (OU >_> team ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> cool. what can i get it for



Check my sig


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Skeets! 2 More starters and I've got them all


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Attama, wat do you want for a Lickitung?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Squirtle, and which one do you want, lvl 33 or newly hatched


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Arg, what the hell is up with the lack of good Porygons?


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Newly hatched for a squirtle, I'll tell when it's ready


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

breeding evees and getting ready to get umbreon and glaceon

anyone got munchlax for trade


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Attama, I'm ready~
If you're offering Magmarizerts, could I have one with Licki?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Alright, I'll be sitting in the lobby


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Got shiny squirtle back, plus shiny tododile, chikorita, and elekid


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Sure, give me one sec

Would you mind trading my magmar real quick after so it could evolve?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Hey Denkou, do you have a Cherubi or Cherrim?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

U did!?!? YAY!


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Thank you Attama


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

No Problem


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have extra TMs they can trade?
> I'm looking for...
> Earthquake
> Aerial Ace
> ...


Still looking....*shrug*


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Denkou, do you have a Cherubi or Cherrim?



no sorry. i forgot where all the trees i put honey on are lol


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Damn i'm bored... anyone wana battle? or maybe tag team in battle tower? or anything at all xD


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Shinji, how do u get all these shinies? And how do you know if they're legit?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

I managed to get myself a cherubi, if you've got a Bulbasaur, I'd be willing to trade, *its a hatched one*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

Okay, anyone want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Edit: massive fail I am

Duy I want to battle ^^


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

serebiiforums.com people there are idiots and will trade anything for shinies


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

What about any of the TMs on the list, Denkou?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Wait, they trade shinies for everything or everything for shinies. If it's the second one how do u get shinies? I still don't get it. How do u know if it's legit?


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

nah sorry i dont have any of those TMs either


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

I check its stats, OT, Id, location, Stats, Lv etc to see if they match


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

what berries should i use to make sour poffins


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Ok, well uh, Squirtle for Onix?


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Sure but i gotta clone, ill pm you tomm to trade


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> what berries should i use to make sour poffins



Do the option Check Tag, it will tell you which type of poffin it will make


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Actually (Yes, I'm picky) I want the Deoxys. There's this kid that thinks he can beat me so when I'm done making my team for the tournament, I'm making a team that'll destroy him. Deoxys has to be in there. Since he's legit, he'll have good stats.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

lol i got owned


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

well i can't use the Check Tag option if theres no berry to check lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

GG Hero's Card, just to let you know if you had Dragon Dance on your Salamence you can set it up once or twice and sweep the remainder of my team. I totally called wrong and thought it was a CSmence and if that was a DDmence like I said before...I would've been owned.

By the way, what are the EVs on your TTar and Starmie?
I have never seen a TTar survive Brick Break before or a Starmie that survived my Starmie's Thunderbolt.

Still accepting battles if anyone would like to play.


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Ok then ill have that ready tomm. Damn I exceeded my sig limit


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

You did? I didn't know u could. Ex. Youtube video, sig, like a million lines of text, and a picture.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Not sure about the Starmie(not really mine >_>) but my Ttar has half(256) in def and the other half in Hp and att. I was shocked when it survived BB too


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Looking through the ones I have on me, for sour
Aspear, Leppa*Might get a combo*, Iapapa, Pinap*Again, might get a combo*, Grepa*Another Might*, Wecan*Another*

Just from observation, usually the color represents what type of poffin it will be, so if its yellow, or has yellow in it, it has the possiblity of making a sour poffin

*Edit* But always check the tag first, once you get a berry that is, sometimes the meter doesn't even swing in the sour direction.. take for example Hondew*


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Anyone wana battle? (again lol)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Anyone wana battle? (again lol)



I'll battle you real quick.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Lv 100
6
single?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lv 100
> 6
> single?



Sure, going in now.


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Just got onix... o.o Do you have any other shinies to offer?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

All of 'em are evolved. And you have the prevolved form of all of them. Looking at my list those are on othe games. I cold transfer them but not right now.
Hey guys, what do you think the best team would be stat wise. I'm counting legends and everything. I'm thinking that these 2 are in 'em
Zapdos (Double Team thing)
Deoxys
Someone finish.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO 1 HP LEFT LAWL AWESOME MATCH MECHA =D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

GG Hero. Thanks for letting me test my Ninjask. It works to perfection. If your first pokemon was anything besides Infernape, I would have knocked off a good portion of your team.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Yea that Ninjask was annoying  It seems as I have this "thing" for guessing when or what pokemon anyone is going to switch to after Ninjask speed it self up ^^ awesome match though my Gengar was left with 1 hp i was like...


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Nevermind, what is the best team and what item should they be holding and what attacks should they know?


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Nevermind, what is the best team and what item should they be holding and what attacks should they know?



I dont think there is a "best team"... each one has diferent weaknesses and flaws.I do believe that they are "balanced teams" like for example Yoshi mecha and Duy  teams.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I know this. U don't really get it. It's like Zapds, I think he's one of the best because of his strategy...his kick ass strategy. I mean like based on attacks types stats and the whole package.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Another Ninjask in the ranks........

*competition*

@Hero
Everytime you mention my name, I feel flattered~~


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I'm gonna use my Ninjask....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

GG Duy. I really need to get an Adamant TT.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

In that case, I'll have to hurry up and train my new and improved Ninjask~

Tekkanin III

and the rest of my team..


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

I really need to train another Ninjask.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

WTF!? 
I thought the new fad were bulky Gyarados!? I'm so bringing back SkarmBliss now, hmph.

Again not trying to be a dick to this board, but I've been seeing a majority of people here falling to Starmie and Weavile. Standard Starmie and Weavile sets are as follows...

Starmie @ Leftovers/Life Orb
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD (Timid)
-Surf
-Ice Beam
-Thunderbolt
-Psychic/Rapid Spin

Weavile @ Exper Belt/Choice Band/Life Orb
EVs: 6 HP, 252 ATK, 252 SPD (Jolly)
-Brick Break
-Night Slash
-Ice Punch
-Pursuit/Aerial Ace

So now that people are aware of it, I hope you don't send in something that is totally free for those two to sweep on.

I fought a guy earlier today that started out with Dragonite vs. my Weavile and dare stay in for an Ice Punch. Then he switched into TTar for a 4x damage to Brick Break, then switched into Snorlax for a 2HKO Brick Break, and finally came in Garchomp for another 4x Ice Punch...it was magical.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Man, with all these Ninjask lovers (me included thanks to Yoshi), I need to get a Hazer.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Man, with all these Ninjask lovers (me included thanks to Yoshi), I need to get a Hazer.



Sadly, all of the good hazers are weaksauce now. Even the best Hazer is out of common play...bye bye Weezing. It's not bad, but it wasn't great like before. So what do you do!? Make bulky Swamperts, Donphan or Skarm with Roar/Whirlwind and thus come rise of the Phazers. Not a big need like before, but it helps.


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

I was kidding about Ninjask,My whole team is gonna consist of my personal favs.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Anyway to get both Pursuit and Ice Punch on Weaville?


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

Smeargle is the only way,I think..


----------



## willtheshadow (May 27, 2007)

i have questions

1. I know that in emerald there was a berry or something that returned a pokemons EVs to 0. In D/P, are the berries that say "increases happiness but lowers base stat" the same thing.

2. have any improved methods of catching a munchlax come up

Thanks


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

I hate Weavile >_> he alone can solo my whole team -_-

this one in specific



> Weavile @ Exper Belt/Choice Band/Life Orb
> EVs: 6 HP, 252 ATK, 252 SPD (Jolly)
> -Brick Break
> -Night Slash
> ...



Night slash owns my Starmie and Gengar
Ice punch my Salamence and Staraptor
Aerial ace my Infernape
Brick break my Ttard

is there a counter to this devil? 

Edit: Hmm maybe a charizard can take him down with less danger of dying than other fire pokemon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

^Infernape will not die from an Aerial Ace...well mine survived one. So if you predict right and come in on a Night Slash or Ice Punch, Infernape can OHKO or scare away Weavile. Metagross however, will scare Weavile shitless. Swampert can also effectively wall out Weavile and do considerable amount of damage to it.

Also as stated above, Pursuit and Ice Punch can only be passed onto Weavile through a Smeargle. I post a while back on how I did it if you want to check it out.

Edit: Charizard can't be sent into an incoming attack by Weavile it's way too dangerous for it. Brick Break would do weak damage to Charizard on a switch in, but it's enough for Weavile to Night Slash it to death the next turn.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Infernape will not die from an Aerial Ace...well mine survived one. So if you predict right and come in on a Night Slash or Ice Punch, Infernape can OHKO or scare away Weavile. Metagross however, will scare Weavile shitless. Swampert can also effectively wall out Weavile and do considerable amount of damage to it.
> 
> Also as stated above, Pursuit and Ice Punch can only be passed onto Weavile through a Smeargle. I post a while back on how I did it if you want to check it out.
> 
> Edit: Charizard can't be sent into an incoming attack by Weavile it's way too dangerous for it. Brick Break would do weak damage to Charizard on a switch in, but it's enough for Weavile to Night Slash it to death the next turn.



Dude, search function doesn't work remember? But I think I know what to do.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Infernape will not die from an Aerial Ace...well mine survived one. So if you predict right and come in on a Night Slash or Ice Punch, Infernape can OHKO or scare away Weavile. Metagross however, will scare Weavile shitless. Swampert can also effectively wall out Weavile and do considerable amount of damage to it.
> 
> Also as stated above, Pursuit and Ice Punch can only be passed onto Weavile through a Smeargle. I post a while back on how I did it if you want to check it out.
> 
> Edit: Charizard can't be sent into an incoming attack by Weavile it's way too dangerous for it. Brick Break would do weak damage to Charizard on a switch in, but it's enough for Weavile to Night Slash it to death the next turn.



Wow Duy your very knowlegable about Pokemon ^^ I guess I should get a metagross... maybe remove my salamence and add it.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 27, 2007)

Does anybody know about this thing called Benco City?
Apparently you can get there after beating the elite four 7 times, but I'm unsure if I should trust the game tips site I saw it on. :/


----------



## FFLN (May 27, 2007)

The Thieving Queen said:


> Does anybody know about this thing called Benco City?
> Apparently you can get there after beating the elite four 7 times, but I'm unsure if I should trust the game tips site I saw it on. :/



Benco City? Where did you see that?



> 1. I know that in emerald there was a berry or something that returned a pokemons EVs to 0. In D/P, are the berries that say "increases happiness but lowers base stat" the same thing.



That should be how it works, but I'm not too sure since I tested it on my Dragonite and saw that it lost 44 Attack points when I took it all the way down to 0. Since you can only get 32 extra points added onto one stat through EV training, it seems as though it might be taking a bit too much out of the stat or my Dragonite somehow gained alot more points than it was supposed to. Hmm... either that or it was compensating for future stat gains. Anyway, they should work... I guess.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 27, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Benco City? Where did you see that?



It's at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

lol what a fool!


> Dual Trade
> Platform: Nintendo DS
> Sent by: ~!WINKSTAZ!~ ( Thank you )
> 
> Dual trading is a special trick its not really a cheat. If you insert pokemon emerald into the Game boy slot & Diamond you trade the pokemon onto each other game. But you cant send new pokemon back to emerald.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

I checked Marriland's FAQ and it doesnt say anything about Bacon city  Probably made up crazy things. Like the popular "mew is in the truck where the boat was" lie.



> Unlimited Pokemon Transfers
> Platform: Nintendo DS
> Sent by: Mark PKMN ( Thank you )
> 
> The fact you can transfer Pokemon from Ruby,Sapphire,FireRed,LeafGreen,and Emerald to Diamond and Pearl is cool, but you can only transfer six a day. To transfer unlimited Pokemon just go to the settings for your ds and change the date to one day ahead and transfer the Pokemon for that date. Do that as much as you want.



lmfao massive fail right there


----------



## The Thieving Queen (May 27, 2007)

Ah thought so.


.......


So where's this truck you say? 
>_>


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Oh thats a old thing from pokemon red/blue/yellow


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

can any1 here trade back with me? i need to evolve my rydon


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Infernape will not die from an Aerial Ace...well mine survived one. So if you predict right and come in on a Night Slash or Ice Punch, Infernape can OHKO or scare away Weavile. Metagross however, will scare Weavile shitless. Swampert can also effectively wall out Weavile and do considerable amount of damage to it.
> 
> Also as stated above, Pursuit and Ice Punch can only be passed onto Weavile through a Smeargle. I post a while back on how I did it if you want to check it out.
> 
> Edit: Charizard can't be sent into an incoming attack by Weavile it's way too dangerous for it. Brick Break would do weak damage to Charizard on a switch in, but it's enough for Weavile to Night Slash it to death the next turn.




Infernape coming in on night slash or ice punch that is boosted with life orb will die to the ensuing aerial ace.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Infernape coming in on night slash or ice punch that is boosted with life orb will die to the ensuing aerial ace.



Unless it has mach punch .

And yeah charizard would be the best thing to counter wevil if you don'thave pokes with mach punch. (can gross 1hko it with bullet punch but no CB?...)


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2007)

The best Weavile counter is Rhyperior, why didn't anyone get that...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> The best Weavile counter is Rhyperior, why didn't anyone get that...



Ice punch would still do majour damage to it though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

just use a bulky swampert with hammer arm/BB...i tried it against duy last night. worked wonders 8) weavile only takes 1/4 off swampert 2/5 with ice punch

dreik, can i trade back with u? i need to evolve rydon


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2007)

Here's some Weavile Ice Punch calculations:

Max attack Adamant Weavile @CB Ice Punching Rhyperior, min def, min hp: 55%-64%.
This doesn't really matter because a proper rhyperior won't be running min def and hp anyway, and Weavile always goes jolly or choice scarf.

Jolly Weavile in the same situation: 50% - 59%.

These are the best case scenarios.

Let's try something more realistic here, for example Rhyperior with 252 hp/252 att/4 spd with adamant up against Jolly CB Weavile: 42%-50%. 

If you're running an actual tankish Rhyperior set, like say, mine:

Jolly CB Weavile Punch to 252 HP/202 Def/56 Att Adamant does 36% - 43%. A 3HKO, run restalk and it's an indefinite tank. Let's not get into impish sets here, that makes it a 4HKO.

Rhyperior > swampert for the reason that it is simply more useful than Swampert in general.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

so far swampert proved to be a better tank than rypherior. it does take alot of damage and can just OHK an oponent, its alo a good stealth rocker.

its also quite resisitant to most of the atks, except grass. 

edit: wait... grass IS its only weakness oO... xD


----------



## Hiruma (May 27, 2007)

Ice Punch base on Rhyperior: 149.625 base.

Night Slash on Swampert: 126 base.

Swampert takes neutral from Night Slash, Aerial Ace, Brick Break, Pursuit, Ice Punch, pretty much all of Weavile's moves.

Rhyperior takes SE from Ice Punch and Brick Break, Resists Night Slash, Pursuit, Aerial Ace.

It's a real toss-up imo, both are about even, except Rhyperior gets boosted SDef in Sandstorm and I like its offense more.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

im currently training a rypherior, im using it as a sweeper i guess, it has 31 IV for atk 8) dunno bout its def though.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Ice Punch base on Rhyperior: 149.625 base.
> 
> Night Slash on Swampert: 126 base.
> 
> ...



Rypherior doesn't resist night slash and pursuit...he's rock ground isn't he.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

dreik! trade train! or trade back XD i need to evolve rydon xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Lol sorry i'm playing ff3 on my Ds atm...i'm about to refinish it with max lvls so i can't play  pokemon atm sry :/ .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

¬_¬ ok.... 8(


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic, if you are still on, I'll trade with you, I need to evolve my magmar

Edit: Sorry, gotta go, if you still need it when I get back in an hour or so, I'd be glad to help out.. *I really need to evolve my magmar *


----------



## Silent Storm (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic, why don't you use the trading glitch on GTS, it worked for me.

Anyways, does anyone have a Jolly natured Riolu.


----------



## Davee (May 27, 2007)

Hello, would anybody like to battle?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I guess I would, I'm bored. Singles lvl 100 I'll host.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Wow, we're still goin'. This is like the ultimate showdown of strategy. It took me like an hour to kill one of his pokes. I just killed another.


----------



## Davee (May 27, 2007)

Great battle, Sasugay. Man everything went downhill when I used Reflect instead of Baton Pass with my Espeon. I was thinking of doing Baton Pass but I accidently did Reflect. D:  Hehe I snatched a Double team from you.  That was fun. :] Now I have to get ready to go somewhere. Thanks for battling me.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I was mad when you snatched a Double Team cuz MY attacks were missing. I think you made your mistake by using Mean Look on my Meagross because I wanted to switch him out. Since I couldn't he ended up killing 5 of yer pokes. Nothing to be ashamed of, my Metagross has 4 different type moves.


----------



## Davee (May 27, 2007)

No, it's not that. I thought everything was fine because I had the following:
+evasion (snatched double team hehe)
+spd (2 agility)
+def (3 acid armor)
+sdef 
+satk (6 calm minds)

I was ready to Baton Pass and sweep but I used Reflect. D:

The mean look was a good thing on my side because I knew you were stuck with that pokemon. I can see your attacks and see how they're affecting my pokemon.  I knew one more hit would've killed my Espeon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Dynamic, why don't you use the trading glitch on GTS, it worked for me.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone have a Jolly natured Riolu.



what glitch is that?
deposit and retreave it?


any1 here mind helping me evolve my rhydon?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Sure Dynamic, I offered earlier but had to leave


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Davee said:


> No, it's not that. I thought everything was fine because I had the following:
> +evasion (snatched double team hehe)
> +spd (2 agility)
> +def (3 acid armor)
> ...



No but if I had switched out my Metagross you could've maybe killed my next poke. I noticed u were raising your stats. I forgot which but I had one of your pokes almost dead and I thought for sure you would've switched to Umbreon and used Wish then switched back to heal, you didn't though s I killed it. At first I thought it was going to be my last poke vs. your last poke because in the beginning you were taunting meh. So I got tired of it and used Baton Pass to my Metagross which slowly withered away your team. My Double Teams came in handy, if it weren't fr those my Metagross woulda been dead in like 3 turns. (not literally)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what glitch is that?
> deposit and retreave it?
> 
> 
> any1 here mind helping me evolve my rhydon?



Deposit the pokemon you want to evolve on GTS.

Then trade with somone else on GTS.

After the trade, retrive the pokemon you want to evolve and it evolves.

But your Rhydon must be holding its evolve item for it to work.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

oh i c, thats too risky though some1 might grab it O_O... can i just trade with u?



> Sure Dynamic, I offered earlier but had to leave


or u? x_____D ill add ur code 8)

EDIT: im in the lobby waiting *whistles*


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

does anyone know what a primeape would breed with besides itself


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

K, I'll be trading you my magmar so I can evolve it


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

alright kewl! 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh i c, thats too risky though some1 might grab it O_O... can i just trade with u?
> 
> 
> or u? x_____D ill add ur code 8)
> ...



Just ask for wierd stuff or stuff that can't be obtained....like a lvl 9 and lower pokemon that doesn't evolve at that lvl or can't be caught at that lvl. I usually ask for a lvl 9 or lower mewtwo...haven't lost anything yet.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

thanks attama! xD

@dreik... there might b hackers hahahaha


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Thanks Dynamic  as well as getting those 2 in my pokedex 

Edit: @Denkou: Primape is part of the Field Egg group, but I'm no expert on breeding.. so I'm not sure if putting it together with another from that group will work... and if that doesn't, there is always ditto


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

lol thesame here xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> thanks attama! xD
> 
> @dreik... there might b hackers hahahaha



If they're hackers then why would they want to take my poke when they can hack it for themselves with maxed IVs and EVs and stuff....and in the worst case i get another mewtwo .


----------



## Silent Storm (May 27, 2007)

> @dreik... there might b hackers hahahaha



Really now, who would want to take your Rhydon when they can catch one themselfs.


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Really now, who would want to take your Rhydon when they can catch one themselfs.



very lazy people


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Who here had the shiny snover?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know, with the multiplater avatars, are you stuck with the 4 that the guy in the oreburgh city pokecenter gives you?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

battle any1? just wanna try a mono team x_D

actually not a mono... i dont like using rhyperior... he's terrible xD


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Rhyperior does kinda suck.....<<
he's too vulnerable to many attacks...


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Arg!  My Smeargle + Mimic trick didn't work!


----------



## Silent Storm (May 27, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> battle any1? just wanna try a mono team x_D
> 
> actually not a mono... i dont like using rhyperior... he's terrible xD



>:[

Hey I use him. Hes alright, somtimes >_>.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

he's ok, i tried him too. but he has such a range of weaknes Y_Y... its too risky. i prefer swampert over him x_D

anyway, wanna battle?



> Rhyperior does kinda suck.....<<
> he's too vulnerable to many attacks...


not exactly helpful even when sand storm's out xD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 27, 2007)

Where do you get the DAWN STONE in Mt. Coronet?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

Whoa, who said Rhyperior sucked?

Its ability to lessen SE attacks is way too beastly. It can stall your team, SD up and potentially sweep away.


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Another 5 Porygons, still no modest...

Edit: Holy crap, my newborn Bold Porygon was born with a 7 in Satk (I have never seen one with more than 6 in any stat).  I found my Porygon.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Where do you get the DAWN STONE in Mt. Coronet?



I have a bunch if you need one.



Dreikoo said:


> Just ask for wierd stuff or stuff that can't be obtained....like a lvl 9 and lower pokemon that doesn't evolve at that lvl or can't be caught at that lvl. I usually ask for a lvl 9 or lower mewtwo...haven't lost anything yet.



I lost something yesterday because someone sent me a level 2 female Alakazam.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

Anyone want to battle with me?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 27, 2007)

> anyway, wanna battle?



If you are talking to me, maye later, I still havent recovered from the thorough owning you gave me last time x_x


----------



## FFLN (May 27, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Another 5 Porygons, still no modest...
> 
> Edit: Holy crap, my newborn Bold Porygon was born with a 7 in Satk (I have never seen one with more than 6 in any stat).  I found my Porygon.



Sounds to me like you need to get yourself some fresh Porygon genes if their Sp.Attk. IVs have been less than 7. Either that or another Ditto.



> I lost something yesterday because someone sent me a level 2 female Alakazam.



Yeah, those sort of trades make me nervous, which is why I haven't done the cloning thing. You should've asked for a level 100 Dialga or Palkia instead. Few people seem to want to give those up.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, those sort of trades make me nervous, which is why I haven't done the cloning thing. You should've asked for a level 100 Dialga or Palkia instead. Few people seem to want to give those up.



Well I've gotten those too, but they're usually hax.  At least that way I'd get something worth trading back in return.  



Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone want to battle with me?



Has anyone here beat you Duy?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

^Masaki, just because it has 7 SATK it doesn't mean much. You gotta go into a level 100 battle, write down their stats, and then check it up on the IV calculator to actually determine if it's good or not.


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Ask for the Darkrai, Areceus or Shaymin, since they are banned from gts, the trades wont be able to go through


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Masaki, just because it has 7 SATK it doesn't mean much. You gotta go into a level 100 battle, write down their stats, and then check it up on the IV calculator to actually determine if it's good or not.



Not when the last 24 or so Porygons all had 6s, even the +satk ones.

I don't always have the time for a lvl 100 match (mainly because a lot of people tend to be unable to connect with me).  But from raising high enough with daycare and rare candies, I found its satk IV is 30, with a bonus of its HP being 28 and its def being 29, plus a +def nature.  Its defense IV is 5 with a -atk nature (i.e. minimal confusion damage).  Sdef and Spe aren't all too special, but it doesn't matter much.

Even with the chance of error, this is a damn good Porygon.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

anyone got a totodile they can breed and trade


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I got one.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 27, 2007)

^I actually do have a Modest Ditto laying around, atleast I think so. I'll lend it to you, but I will need it back for future breeding.

Just send me a PM, and I'll get back to you when I can start trading gotta do some stuff right now.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Bah, I know.  But it's becoming a huge pain in the ass finding a good natured one.
> 
> Unless, does someone have a Modest Ditto to trade?
> 
> Denkou, if you have a Cranidos, I'll trade it for my Rhyhorn.



I have a modest ditto you can keep.  Do you have anything from my sig?


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Bah, I know.  But it's becoming a huge pain in the ass finding a good natured one.
> 
> Unless, does someone have a Modest Ditto to trade?
> 
> Denkou, if you have a Cranidos, I'll trade it for my Rhyhorn.



i got cranidos ill breed one for  u k?


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Ok, to both of you: Eating dinner soon, so I'll get back to you.



Kitsune said:


> I have a modest ditto you can keep.  Do you have anything from my sig?



Probably do. I think I have a Jigglypuff lying around.  I could probably get a Glalie or Masquerain from my old games.



Denkou Bakuha said:


> i got cranidos ill breed one for  u k?



Alright.

And you might want to tell Kitsune how to connect.  I think last time I tried I got the same error.


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Double posting, but for a good cause:

Kitsune, I'm going to evolve my Lickitung now and trade it to you.

Denkou, I have the Rhyhorn.  Anytime you're ready.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

how long does it take to find an aerodactal fossil


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Its one of the more rarer fossils. I got lucky.


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

I have one as well.

Still haven't revived it (partially because I already have Aerodactyl).


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

i better get digging

does it only appear in the 2 confirmed item digging places


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> i better get digging
> 
> does it only appear in the 2 confirmed item digging places



Hard to say.

Just keep digging and you'll find it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 27, 2007)

i found 2 old ambers when digging, its as rare as the version exclussive fossils


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

thanks masaki

does anyone have fire water or thunder stones


----------



## Biscuits (May 27, 2007)

Dig them up in the underground,they're pretty common.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

oh.... *does ANYONE have a Trapinch or Aron? *I need those two and my dragon/beast destruction team pre-evolves will be complete


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> oh.... *does ANYONE have a Trapinch or Aron? *I need those two and my dragon/beast destruction team pre-evolves will be complete




I have those.  Also, if I give you a ditto can you give it to Masaki.  The router thing is weird, so it would help us a lot.


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I have those.  Also, if I give you a ditto can you give it to Masaki.  The router thing is weird, so it would help us a lot.



Try doing what I said on my PM.

Edit: Oh, you did.  Denkou, could you explain it a little more precisely?


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

o ok. kitsune, i failed to get u jigglypuff i was plannign on getting it at trophy garden today but it was chansey.  what do u want for Trapinch and Aron.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> o ok. kitsune, i failed to get u jigglypuff i was plannign on getting it at trophy garden today but it was chansey.  what do u want for Trapinch and Aron.



Just deliver ditto to Masaki so I don't have to deal with technology today. (And retrieve Likitung's evo from him)

Edit: You can send me Jigglypuff if you happen to catch one in the future.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

anyone willin to trade a elekid with the evolve item??


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> thanks masaki
> 
> does anyone have fire water or thunder stones



I have Fire & Thunder stones. What can you offer?


----------



## R3trograde (May 27, 2007)

Finally at the Elite Four, nearly 70 hours in and I've got about a 120 dex or so. I completely psyched for beating the game so I can complete ma pokedex over the summer. All my pokemon are, sadly, geared toward getting through in-game battling and would be little use in any real competitive battling online, though I'm not sure that's my thing.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Wow 70 hours?  and only 120 of the dex complete? or those 120 are the ones you caught?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Any1 wanna battle? I'll own your faces off. I'll host singles lvl 100.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> Finally at the Elite Four, nearly 70 hours in and I've got about a 120 dex or so. I completely psyched for beating the game so I can complete ma pokedex over the summer. All my pokemon are, sadly, geared toward getting through in-game battling and would be little use in any real competitive battling online, though I'm not sure that's my thing.



lol my pokedex was near like 148 by then  when i beat the elite 4
i was missing dialga(or other version legend prob palkia 4 u) which u see in a pic and drifloon(SP?) {that ghost ballon first form} whic u see on fridays at the windmill area...
did u rush through the game?


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

If you fight all the trainers(or most of them) especially the gym lackeys you'll have by the end all the pokemon except Palkia/Dialga and the 3 pixies xD


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Who is Denkou trading with first?  Me or Kitsune?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Any1 wanna battle?


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Kitsune, Masaki ready?


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Ready as a Jumpluff after Sunny Day was used.

Also, I must say that Lickitung's evolution might be the most ugly Pokemon I've seen.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

No it ain't. Purugly is the ugliest poke.


----------



## Susano'o (May 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot Kitsune! You must have a huge stash of pokemon dont you. 

Btw. considering ive never seen a trapinch before, is this one shiny?

Edit: nvm it isnt


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Anyone wanna verse me? I spent a good portion of last night ev-ing my team, so I should be stronger...


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I will fight ya. Probably lose though. I'll host singles lvl 100.


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

ill fight u sunny


with the power of dragons


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Sorry, posted first. Besides I am sooooo bored. No sound btw.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> ill fight u sunny
> 
> 
> with the power of dragons



Since I'm not sure what singles is, I'll verse yah Contach

With the power of adorable Pokemon (which, unfortunately, tend to suck)


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Singles and doubles match??!?!?!?


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

ok

i'll be in the lobby


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> ok
> 
> i'll be in the lobby



I was chewing on the headphone thing the whole time (I couldn't bite my nails, holding the DS and all...)


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I was chewing on the headphone thing the whole time (I couldn't bite my nails, holding the DS and all...)




its very attractive XD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> its very attractive XD



You used legendaries, it's not fair (I would've taught you new 'happy' words, if I wasn't chewing on the headphone thingy...)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Who's up for a battle?

6 on 6. No legendaries, Lvl. 50.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Who's up for a battle?
> 
> 6 on 6. No legendaries, Lvl. 50.



I'll verse yah, just let me add you to my pal pad.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Alright, I shall be on wifi shortly.


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Tell me how the battle goes...







OffTopic:Think i jus heard a ghost not sure but my ears hurt after that scream on uncomprehensible words....may have come from the t.v but is like Crime channel wouldnt make sense ...im pretty scared


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

I lost. Cause of Sheer Cold. -.-. Wallers that OHKO are deadly. And somehow her Bellossum survived a Fly.


----------



## Kitsune (May 27, 2007)

Will the old lady teach Draco Meteor to more than one of your dragons?  Or is it a one shot deal?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> I lost. Cause of Sheer Cold. -.-. Wallers that OHKO are deadly. And somehow her Bellossum survived a Fly.



I usually spend the whole time trying to use Sheer Cold instead of my Laparas' other myriad of moves.. cost me a lot of battles..

And Cute Pokemon just..rock (Yeah, that surprised me too, with Grass a weakness to Flying and all)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I usually spend the whole time trying to use Sheer Cold instead of my Laparas' other myriad of moves.. cost me a lot of battles..
> 
> And Cute Pokemon just..rock (Yeah, that surprised me too, with Grass a weakness to Flying and all)



Good battle. It's just I made a bad move with Medicham. And Sheer Cold is soooo cheap.


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

black smoke ill give you elekid + electrizer for your shiny snover


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Shinji, u are aware that shinies are incredibly rare and I have elekids and like a million Electrizers. I'd never give up a shiny for that.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Artificial Sunshine, what was your last Pokemon?

Edit: Btw, how long are you staying up? My friend wants to battle you later.


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> anyone willin to trade a elekid with the evolve item??



If no one has helped you with this yet, I can, got a bunch load of them


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Coutach wanna battle?

go on msn too....<<


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Artificial Sunshine, what was your last Pokemon?
> 
> Edit: Btw, how long are you staying up? My friend wants to battle you later.



I stay up.... well I guess for a long time, even though Labor Day's tomorrow, I'm not in the mood to be stuck on the Garden State Parkway; so-no beach (Not that Jersey water is any cleaner than NY's)  

(shreiks) Really Bad Thunderstorm!

EDIT: Bellosum? (can't spell)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

I meant after your Bellossum. I saw that you had two Pokeballs left. One of them is Bellossum (the one that I could not kill with Fly).


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 27, 2007)

Sunshine...
you did mean Memorial Day, right?......<<

Wanna battle me any time soon?


----------



## Magic (May 27, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I usually spend the whole time trying to use Sheer Cold instead of my Laparas' other myriad of moves.. cost me a lot of battles..
> 
> And Cute Pokemon just..rock (Yeah, that surprised me too, with Grass a weakness to Flying and all)



zomg i have a lv.100 Lapras named Sharona  

wanna battle me little irl  ?


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

someone give me some old amber


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Hey Kitsune, do you have a Salac berry?


----------



## Masaki (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> someone give me some old amber



In exchange for?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Wow, shall I say it again.
*EVERY ITEM CEPT BERRIES HMs AND EV RAISERS*


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Sasu you have tm 80 rock slide?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

What do you want for a Choice Scarf?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 27, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sunshine...
> you did mean Memorial Day, right?......<<
> 
> Wanna battle me any time soon?



Yeah, that one... (lolz) 

Uh, sure

@ Sasugay: Do you use A/R or Gameshark (don't lie)


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I have Choice Scarf and TM 80. Just make me offers.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Sunshine want to battle later? (like in 1 hour after I'm done with stark mountain xD)



> I have Choice Scarf and TM 80. Just make me offers.



Lol I dunno  try to specify what your looking for or maybe give me an idea so I can check if I have it ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I have Choice Scarf and TM 80. Just make me offers.



What do you need?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

^ what Hero said.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Got Articuno or Raikou? What about a NOT breeded Squirtle or NOT breeded Treecko.


----------



## 2Shea (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Got Articuno or Raikou? What about a NOT breeded Squirtle or NOT breeded Treecko.



Why would you want one not breeded? They get better IVs that way.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Why not breeded?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Countach said:


> someone give me some old amber



Oh dang, I just revived the old amber I got earlier today.. sorry  You can have the pokemon tho, i gave it a weird name tho.. *I'm weird like that* *If you're interested, I'm looking for a Bulbasaur*


----------



## FFLN (May 27, 2007)

Attama said:


> Oh dang, I just revived the old amber I got earlier today.. sorry  You can have the pokemon tho, i gave it a weird name tho.. *I'm weird like that* *If you're interested, I'm looking for a Bulbasaur*



You can always change the name before you trade it...


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Well, see, it started when I was a young moron. I went on sites and looked at egg moves and thought those were the moves they learned by leveling up. Even though I learned better for some reason I just don't like breeded pokes. Give me one if ya want. Those are just pokes that I want. If you have a breeded Treecko, by all means, give it to meh. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Countach (May 27, 2007)

i got aero now...

so nevermind


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Attama, what do you want for a Magby with Magmarizer?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

alright then.. I'll continue my hunt for a Bulbasaur

Edit: Rainstorm- Bulbasaur


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

*@ Attama*
Is that all you want? x.O. Bulbasaur is the only original starter I don't have.

*@Sasugay*
I can breed you a Treecko and a Squirtle. I have both. Take your pick.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Treecko. I could breed a Squirtle from me beloved Blastoise in my beloved Fire Red.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay, breed you a Treecko for a TM 73 or Stone Edge?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Or pick one of the berries on my list, I'd settle for one of those too


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

*@ Attama*
I have (from your list) Wiki, Razz, Oran, and Cheri. Take a pick.

*@ Sasugay*
Deal. Thanks! Is there a deadline for it? I was thinking I can give you the breeded Treecko tomorrow (since it takes time & stuff).


----------



## 2Shea (May 27, 2007)

Attama if you need a bulbasaur, I can breed you one.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Alright hold on. If you guys are breeding, tell me the attacks of the poke you're using to breed. That way I know what attacks I may be getting with this Treecko.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

*@ Sasugay*
My Sceptile has Agility, Leaf Blade, Solarbeam, and Giga Drain (I haven't started working on his competitive moveset yet so thats why there's 3 grass attacks). I plan to breed it with my Ditto. Is that fine? Or do you want some of the moves changed?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

@Rainstorm: Cheri Please

@2Shea: Cool thanks, want anything for it?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

*@Attama*

Tell me when you want to trade.


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Susugay can you send me a macho brace?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I'll do the trade in a minute if ya got the Treecko ready.
Edit: Yes whatyya got to offer?


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Alright, just had to get the magby out and add you, I'm in the lobby


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Sasugay, do you want the egg to be hatched?


----------



## 2Shea (May 27, 2007)

Attama said:


> @2Shea: Cool thanks, want anything for it?



Ah no not really, I'll take whatever


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I don't care if it's hatched or not.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Alright Sasugay, I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

k. I'm coming. Hold on a minute.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

> Got Articuno or Raikou?



I got Articuno in LG...

Lv 67
Articuno
Name: Articuno
Item: Nevermmeltice
Bold nature ( +def, - att)

Moves:
Water Pulse
Reflect
Mind reader
Ice beam


----------



## Lazybook (May 27, 2007)

Ill give you a rare candy


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Hold on, I can't find my Choice Scarf.


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Actually nvm Sasu I noticed I havent gotten my In game TM 80 so... I'll go get it now


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Ah no not really, I'll take whatever



would you trade for a nothing special one.. like a cranidos or pikachu.. stuff I got tons of..


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Guys what's the other name for Choice Scarf. Kinda like Electrobooster and Electrizer. They need to get these things sraight cuz I know I have it but I can't find it. I remember gettin' it at battle tower.


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

Its blue... if that helps at all

Is there an item storage in this game like in the old ones? b/c having so much stuff to scroll through is annoying


----------



## Judgemento (May 27, 2007)

Lol I got a modest Heatran  Should I keep it?


----------



## 2Shea (May 27, 2007)

Attama said:


> would you trade for a nothing special one.. like a cranidos or pikachu.. stuff I got tons of..



Hmm... I'll take a cranidos if ya don't mind.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Thanks but it didn't help. I need what the it's called.


----------



## Attama (May 27, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Hmm... I'll take a cranidos if ya don't mind.



Sure thing, just tell me when you ready


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Choice Scarf has another name?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Think so, along with power anklet and almost every other item. 
Reaper Cloth
Eerie something something cloak

Edit: We should trade 2morrow. Unless someone in the next like 5 minues finds out what it's other name is. I'm going to bed.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

Oh well. Looks like you can't find it?


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

I have it somewhere in my inventory but don't know what it's called. I have it though. Once I find what it's called I can trade ya. I hope ya don't trade someone else first though.


----------



## FFLN (May 27, 2007)

It's just called Choice Scarf. The translation from Japanese had it as Adherence Scarf, but Choice Scarf is what it's called in-game.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 27, 2007)

*@ Allen89*
Giratina is a legendary.
*
@ Sasugay*
Okay just PM me when you find it. As long as you don't take too long.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Adherence Scarf. That might be it. Thanks!


----------



## FFLN (May 27, 2007)

No, it's called Choice Scarf. I don't think you'll find anything called an Adherence Scarf in your game.


----------



## Sasugay (May 27, 2007)

Found it. THANKS FFLN!


----------



## 2Shea (May 27, 2007)

I'm ready Attama, come on in.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Thanks 2shea.. side note, I love your name


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Guys, I'm going to bed so if ya got any item requests, PM meh.


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2007)

Attama said:


> Thanks 2shea.. side note, I love your name



Haha no problem, I left it as an egg, wasn't sure if you wanted to hatch it yourself or not.

Also thanks


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

either way is fine with me


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle, I wanna test some new pokemons? 6 on 6 singles lvl 100.


----------



## Countach (May 28, 2007)

battle wolf

ill use my non mono dragon team


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Countach said:


> battle wolf
> 
> ill use my non mono dragon team



Ok, heading in now.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*MY first*

who wants to play me, i've never played anyone outside my circle.
I guarantee a weird team to fight


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 28, 2007)

Can I verse yah, 2Shea? I really want too....


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*hey*

how bout u play me till he accepts?

anybody...


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

I'll battle you, Hiyatsu.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

GG, Count. Weaville speed is 382 at Lvl 100. Gyarados speed is 259 at lvl 100.


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Can I verse yah, 2Shea? I really want too....



Hey AS, sorry I'm about to go to bed, tomorrow okay?


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

ok lets go


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Hey AS, sorry I'm about to go to bed, tomorrow okay?



Looking foward to it...

Er, Contac, wanna battle me now?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Since everyone is going battle frenzy, does anyone want to battle me?

6 on 6. Lvl. 50 Singles. No legendaries. No clones please.

Edit: Nvm I'm gonna be in a battle soon. I'll battle after though.


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? My internet today is slow...I wonder if that'll affect my Wi-fi :/


----------



## Countach (May 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Count. Weaville speed is 382 at Lvl 100. Gyarados speed is 259 at lvl 100.



dam, latios is only at 358


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a Togepi with Nasty Plot?


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

You keep getting booted AS, try hosting the battle.  Invite me.

Edit: The Pokegods are against me.  We should try again another time.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

GG man i liked ure evee team, was a hard win against u devee


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Haha thanks. I wasn't sure what that thing was . It was a fun battle.
The hypnosis really got me D: haha.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*ok*

I'm still up for a match who wants to play?

yeah wat was the thing u didnt know what was?


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Hiyatsu or Davee wana battle?


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Can anyone please enlighten me to where I might find Route 221.. B/c... it seems to be lost.....


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*me*

i'll play you


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Lv 100 
6
single?


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*sure*

i generally prefer 50 but ok yeah


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune, do you have any Salac berries?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

I'm up. 6v6 lvl 100 singles?

Route 221 is by Pal Park.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Davee said:


> I'm up. 6v6 lvl 100 singles?



Ok. I'll add you now and heading in.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Davee said:


> I'm up. 6v6 lvl 100 singles?
> 
> Route 221 is by Pal Park.




Thank you, I didn't even think to look down there..*then again, its way to late to be thinking at all*


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Awesome match Hiyatsu  Your team looks to be built around fighting thats awesome ^^. btw where you talking?  I kinda heard something...


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

*well*

GG man, if only i didnt sacrifice my gardevoir it coulda been a longer fight,
raped me

i was trying to talk to you but didnt hear a responce thats all
and i love tengen lagaan pics man


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

Arg, why can't I get it all right?

I got a Rash (+satk -sdef) Porygon with high satk IVs.  Opinions?


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys can u look at my dragon list and tell me what EVs i should give to them.

EDIT: also is rayquaza considered legendary, i dont want legendary in my team


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

i'm up for another match, anyone?


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Ouch haha I'm sure it's game already :]
Good game


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Interesting team of eevees.

*EDIT:


Hiyatsu said:



			i'm up for another match, anyone?
		
Click to expand...


I'll fight. Let me add you.*

EDIT2: I'm in standby now.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> Hey guys can u look at my dragon list and tell me what EVs i should give to them.
> 
> EDIT: also is rayquaza considered legendary, i dont want legendary in my team




Yes, rayquaza is legendary


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

One thing I know I won't forget. It's psychic that doesn't affect dark, not the vice versa :X Haha.


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Davee wana Battle?


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

Darn no one else wants to play


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Okay, who wants to battle me?

Lvl. 50 Singles, 6v6. No legends.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:


> Darn no one else wants to play



Dude, I just said I would fight you. Get on.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Denkou, I can get you Totodile, Cyndaquil, and Chikorita if you can supply a berry on my list for each one


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

AHHH my bad mecha, didnt see you, the post moved so fast thought nothig happened


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Davee wana Battle?



Sure why not.


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Attama i can get u:

Oran and Wiki

and i only need Chikorita and Cyndaquill, forgot to asterisk totodile


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

alright, you want them in eggs or hatched, only thing that changes is how long it will take

Edit: Nvm, I'll hatch em... gotta love boosted xp*use at your own will *


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

I did it again . . . i reflected D: I'm not going to play with stylus anymore haha
Good game.  I need to do something about my Jolteon. Haha I could really use that agility.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

gg mecha, I got uber swept


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:


> gg mecha, I got uber swept



Just get more variety on your team and you'll do better next time.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Davee said:


> I did it again . . . i reflected D: I'm not going to play with stylus anymore haha



LOL, I end up chewing on my stylus and pushing the buttons with my finger, we have touch screens at my work so I'm use to doing it that way


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Lol I though something was weird when you used reflect and I had my starmie out 

Interesting team of eeves ^^ I like it but why dont you add other pokemon? I'm sure it would rock if you had at least a good dragon or maybe metagross.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Would you like to battle Hero?


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Attama said:


> alright, you want them in eggs or hatched, only thing that changes is how long it will take
> 
> Edit: Nvm, I'll hatch em... gotta love boosted xp*use at your own will *



ok thx, does anyone have bagon, i might replace that with gyarados or something


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Sure 
6
single
100?


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

I'm not so sure what I want in my team. That's why I have this team.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sure
> 6
> single
> 100?



Alright. I shall be there.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

lol, Denkou.. I can get you a bagon*newly hatched of course*.. actually.. I could get you almost every pokemon on your list..


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

kool. what u want for bagon, thats all i really need. i have a feeling to catch everything else on my own =]


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

if you have anymore berries from my list.. if not.. togepi


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

how about just cyndaquill and bagon for the berries and forget chikorita?


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

alright, and you can have chikorita for free*if you want*, it already hatched


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

lol ok. thanks. you're awesome lol


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have a torchic with a decent nature that they would be willing to trade


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

i dont really have that many useless pokemon so im just gonna give u an egg u can release it if u want.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

I'll let you know when the last ones ready *bagon* didn't get it at the same time as the others so it'll be a little bit


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

another fight anyone?


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

I can't evolve my Gilgar.  I gave it the razor fang and traded it at like 9 at night, but nothing happened.  Why?  Serebii is rather unclear on the matter.

Also, when you're supposed to level up a pokemon with Ancient Power what does that mean?


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Starmie 

Awesome battle Rain. ^^ We ended both with Staraptor


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Omg. CRAZY BATTLE, Hero. I thought I had you. I made a bad choice thinking Medicham was faster than your Ttar. Had I sent out Staraptor first, I could of had a chance. And I should of used Fly on your Staraptor. Omg. Two bad moves and I got screwed over.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

oy oy no more? hey rain take me on, even though i know you personally in real life


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I can't evolve my Gilgar.  I gave it the razor fang and traded it at like 9 at night, but nothing happened.  Why?  Serebii is rather unclear on the matter.
> 
> Also, when you're supposed to level up a pokemon with Ancient Power what does that mean?



It has to have the ability Ancient Power, its like with Mime Jr. and Mimic.. once it learns mimic, the next time it lvls, it will evolve into Mr. Mime


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Bring it on.

Edit: Was not referring to you Duy. Lol. Talking to Hiyatsu.


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Hey Kitsune, if you can stay for like 30 more minutes i can probably get you the Jigglypuff cause the day ends in about 9 minutes where i live. so i can talk to mr. Backlot again.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

no me not rain rain decline


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

I was scared that my staraptor woulnt killed yours >_< 
I was like "He has lower def... maybe I can OHKO it.... but he has alot of hp" then I though " I used Staraptor's intidimate maybe he wont hit me hard " Then I saw you cut my Hp by more than half and I was like "oh shit I need critical... NOW"


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

*@ Hero*

Either of us could of won. Lol. It's just I made a bad choice sending Medicham in against Ttar. And I was *seriously* thinking about using Fly on your Staraptor. I guess I should of.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

DUY i'll take you on


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Attama, tell me, do i have enough time to look for a Scyther to catch before they hatch?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune, do you have any Salac berries?


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Okay Denkou, last one finally hatched, tell me when you're ready


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Hiyatsu said:


> DUY i'll take you on



Be careful Duy is way better than me so... good luck :sweat


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

nows the best time. im going in.


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

ok i just wanna see and fight


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

^Adding you right now, sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Attama!!!!


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

yeah, i forgot during my first time around that bagon takes a little longer than most..

Edit: Anytime, thanks for the berries


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

Attama said:


> It has to have the ability Ancient Power, its like with Mime Jr. and Mimic.. once it learns mimic, the next time it lvls, it will evolve into Mr. Mime



Ah I see.  Thanks.



Denkou Bakuha said:


> Hey Kitsune, if you can stay for like 30 more minutes i can probably get you the Jigglypuff cause the day ends in about 9 minutes where i live. so i can talk to mr. Backlot again.



Yeah I'll be around.  Just PM me when you're ready.



Ninja Prinny said:


> Kitsune, do you have any Salac berries?



Yeah I do.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Would you like to battle Kitsune?


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune, if you have more than 1 salac berry to give out, I can give you TM68 for it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ah I see.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I happen to have a Metang.
EDIT: and a Qwilfish


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune, is it ok if i gave you an igglybuff to expand ur captured in your dex if u havent already, or would u rather have me evolve it.


----------



## Lazybook (May 28, 2007)

Woot just got a flying & surfing 10th anniversary pikachu


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

GG Hiyatsu, tried to test my luck a bit there to see if my bulky TTar can live Close Combat obviously...it's not as bulky as I think it is.

Still battling if anyone is down.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Woot just got a flying & surfing 10th anniversary pikachu



How did you do that?


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Would you like to battle Kitsune?



I can't atm, too much trading.  XD  But let me have a raincheck on that.  ^^



Attama said:


> Kitsune, if you have more than 1 salac berry to give out, I can give you TM68 for it



Yeah sounds great.



Ninja Prinny said:


> I happen to have a Metang.
> EDIT: and a Qwilfish



Oh I 'd prefer the Quilfish if that's ok.  Do you think you could also show me Metang so I can get it on GTS?



Denkou Bakuha said:


> Kitsune, is it ok if i gave you an igglybuff to expand ur captured in your dex if u havent already, or would u rather have me evolve it.



I have igglybuff already.    If you don't mind leveling it I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

ok i will.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh I 'd prefer the Quilfish if that's ok.  Do you think you could also show me Metang so I can get it on GTS?


Ok on both.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Alright, I'll be in the lobby whenever you're ready


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

Ok, I'll meet you both in there.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Kitsune


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Kitsune, now I have performance enhancing berries XP.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Battle ne1?


----------



## Kitsune (May 28, 2007)

Yeah thank you both!  Sorry I forgot to mute it, you could probably hear my incoherent babbling.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

I don't have my sound on... the music drives me crazy this late at night *Well, all the time*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah thank you both!  Sorry I forgot to mute it, you could probably hear my incoherent babbling.



But you probably got to hear some of my old school pokemon music XP.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> Battle ne1?



I'm up if you are, teehee.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

lol u using same team? cos im gonna try restructuring mine... anyway yeah ill be there in a bit, just gotta finish battle park 83


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

omg. igglybuff is soooo stubborn... it doesnt like to be happy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol u using same team? cos im gonna try restructuring mine... anyway yeah ill be there in a bit, just gotta finish battle park 83



I have a new TTar if that's any different, lol. I'll see you on.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Y_Y TTs.... ok, be there in a bit


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

LOL I BREEDED A PIPLUP WITH HYDRO PUMP AND BRINE it owns


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

lol good match duy 8P spamming blissey xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

^Yea gogogo Blissey.

I seriously thought a second DM could've downed Gross, but I guess not. Should've sent in my Donphan, I've seen it survive Gross's Explosion before. Also that is the last time I'm trying to test my new TTar's bulky DEF against Earthquake, lol, what a waste of two great Pokemons on both of those two moves, ugh.

What are the EVs on your Aerodactyl?
Not to talk shit on your Aerodactyl, but it should've done a lot more damage to Blissey.

@ Hero's Card: Train the Metagross because Gross counters Weavile anyways.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

lol maybe i should replace my infernape with a weavile... hmm....


----------



## Homura (May 28, 2007)

And then I got bored again XD


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

> @ Hero's Card: Train the Metagross because Gross counters Weavile anyways.



Okay  Because the threat of people using weavile is real, for example



> lol maybe i should replace my infernape with a weavile... hmm....



  I'll have one w/o being ev trained and then slowly train another. (time to GTS or ask around xD)
Where should I put the Evs? and what nature should it have?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

hero, battle?


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Sorry its 5:30  I havent sleep at all so... good night... I mean good morning


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 28, 2007)

How do i get the 3rd badge gym leader to be at her gym??


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2007)

You have to come back later. Go to the next few Gym towns and she'll be back.


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Looks like I ain't the only one whos fought Davee. His team's pretty good. They're all Eevee evolutions, but I personally think he should replace Glaceon with Flareon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

any1 here got any sneasle that already knows ice punch and pursuit?


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2007)

No DD, but I can trade you a smeargle so you can do it if you'd like lol.


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

Ok, so I found a Rash Porygon with high IVs in satk.  Should I use it or keep going for Modest?


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

U love Porygons don'tcha?


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> U love Porygons don'tcha?



Porygon-Z, Tangela's evolution, Yanma's evolution, Miltank, Rampardos, Girafarig, Togekiss, Sudowoodo, Exeggutor (sp), and Mr. Mime are among my favorite Pokemon.  The reason I'm making such a big fuss about Porygon is that you can only get a limited amount of the items that evolve it.

I also have other favorites, but those are the ones seen less often (other than maybe Rampardos)


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Oh, hey does anyone know what pokemon to breed with Pikachu to get him to have Thunderpunch? Oh and I wouldn't stop till I had modest.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> any1 here got any sneasle that already knows ice punch and pursuit?



I have several Sneasel tha know Ice Punch.


----------



## Biscuits (May 28, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Oh, hey does anyone know what pokemon to breed with Pikachu to get him to have Thunderpunch? Oh and I wouldn't stop till I had modest.



Most likely Ampharos.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> No DD, but I can trade you a smeargle so you can do it if you'd like lol.



really? does it know those moves? yes please! 8D



> I have several Sneasel tha know Ice Punch.


does it know pursuit too?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Anyone have a male Togepi with Nasty Plot?

EDIT: Unfortunately no, DD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

i have a togekiss... dunno if thats any helpful xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i have a togekiss... dunno if thats any helpful xD



Does it know NP. About the Sneasels, they only know Ice Punch.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

no sadly 8(.... can i trade u anything for that sneasle?


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Hey DD I can breed you a sneasel with both persuit and ice punch for a togepi and a shiny stone if you have one.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no sadly 8(.... can i trade u anything for that sneasle?



I could do it for a Mudkip


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Hey DD I can breed you a sneasel with both persuit and ice punch for a togepi and a shiny stone if you have one.


yeah? kewl, i have a togekiss though... dont have any togepi's left, but yeah i can give it a shiney stone 8)



> I could do it for a Mudkip


i dont have a mudkip 8(


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yeah? kewl, i have a togekiss though... dont have any togepi's left, but yeah i can give it a shaney stone 8)



well I will trade for any of the toge family and the shiny stone, that is if you are willing trading the togekiss.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

yeah u can have the togekiss 8) not really needed at the mo ^^


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

alright then meet you in the lobby.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Smeargle can breed with ditto right? I can give you a mudkip for it Ninja and then i'll breed one for you dragon. Since i haven't given you anythign for my sig yet .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

whats that TM specifically x_D... the name i mean 8_D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> alright then meet you in the lobby.



alright, ill be there 8)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Anyone have a torchic they can trade?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Anyone have a torchic they can trade?



I can breed you one , got tm 51 or tm 72 for trade?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> whats that TM specifically x_D... the name i mean 8_D



Thunder Wave.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Ive got a TM 72 i can trade.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Ive got a TM 72 i can trade.



Allright i'll get to haching you a torchic. Tell me your FC and add mine and once it's hached i'll Pm you.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Can someone also breed me a male Smeasel with both Ice Punch and Pursuit. Just tell me what you need.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

My Sneasel only has Ice Punch. I believe Duy can get you one with both Pursuit & Ice Punch.


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

can someone help me evolve my scyther into scissor


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can someone also breed me a male Smeasel with both Ice Punch and Pursuit. Just tell me what you need.



I will hatch one for you for a mudkip and leftovers.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

ooo.... thanks alcazar 8D
turns out that the sneasel u gave me was a pretty good one, naive with 26 on speed and 29 on atk 83


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

@  Dreikoo 

My FC is 2105 5347 8707


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I will hatch one for you for a mudkip and leftovers.



I can get you a mudkip, but I don't have any spare leftovers. Any TM you need?


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ooo.... thanks alcazar 8D
> turns out that the sneasel u gave me was a pretty good one, naive with 26 on speed and 29 on atk 83



83 att? I think you miscalculated XD I guess It got good IV from its parent.

@mecha got avalanche or stealth rock?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> @  Dreikoo
> 
> My FC is 2105 5347 8707



Allright adding you now , your chic just hached so i'll be going online momentairily.


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

This entire Porygon thing is becoming a bit too much.

I mean, I've gotten to the point of which I can ballpark their satk and speed IVs from when they're born.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

no lol, 83 is just a smiley face haha

26 speed
29 atk

i might rebreed it, cos i only checked its IVs at lvl 27, im sure that it will get lower to 23 and 26... 8(...


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Allright adding you now , your chic just hached so i'll be going online momentairily.



K im going to the lobby.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Dry keep getting disconnected hold on


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

My wifi worked just 5 minutes ago when i played another game so i think the problem might be from your side.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

when u evolve a sneasel, will it lose the razor claw?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for answering my friends question earlier..

Whens the next Diamond/pearl stock coming in? I'm gettign a DS soon


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> @mecha got avalanche or stealth rock?



I can do Avalanche. Give me ten minutes to hatch a mudkip.


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> when u evolve a sneasel, will it lose the razor claw?



I believe thats how evolving with items works.



Mecha Wolf said:


> I can do Avalanche. Give me ten minutes to hatch a mudkip.



Alright then just hatched a male sneasel I will be waiting on the lobby.


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I believe thats how evolving with items works.



Well, trading with items works like that.

But what about level up?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

damn.... >.> and they cost 40+ BPs x____D
o well 8_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Dry keep getting disconnected hold on



I've been online for like 10 mins now so i'll log off and once you're able to connect tell me to go online...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I believe thats how evolving with items works.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright then just hatched a male sneasel I will be waiting on the lobby.



Thanks man. I would have hate to have to go through the whole Smeargle route.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Yah sry ill hit u up when it works again


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Thanks man. I would have hate to have to go through the whole Smeargle route.



No problem. And yeah the whole smeargle thing was a pain in the ass...


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

God. dragon pokemon take so long to evolve


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've been online for like 10 mins now so i'll log off and once you're able to connect tell me to go online...



Im back on if u still wanna trade.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Im back on if u still wanna trade.



OK i'll go to the lobby in 1 min.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Sry just screw it, do u have a usb or do u just connect wifi.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

I got a wirless modem not that DS usb thing. It's handy cause it serves for the wii and the DS and all my PCs. And it's wierd cause i had some troubles connecting too but when i was playing the other game online it worked just fine....it may be a problem with the pokemon wifi server or something.


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

Anyone happen to have a male pokemon with slack off?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Yah i get on and when it starts loading trade it messes up.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

nope^.

sorry.

oh yeah, if anybody wants elekid with ice punch, pm me.

i have millions if anyone wants one.

anybody wanna battle? 

3 v 3, no legends


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

I'll battle you, meet you in the lobby.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Dre u mind trying one more time i think i got it


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 28, 2007)

Thnx alot, Dreiko


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Dre u mind trying one more time i think i got it



We did it at last  .


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

nice battle alcazar.

your infernape had me worried


----------



## Alcazar (May 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> nice battle alcazar.
> 
> your infernape had me worried



yeah you let me get in quite a few nasty plots trying to use destiny bond.

anyone else up for a 3v3 battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Damn it feels good waking up knowing that I don't have anymore classes.

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Gah EVing attack is such a pain compered to speed and Satt. Anyone know of a good place or trainer to EV low lvl unevolved pokemon at?


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

doesnt it?^,.....

you in high school?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

^First year college.


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Ah, i wish I was like that, I signed up for a summer class though.. I might be in my 3rd year.. but I'm still considered a freshmen.. I'm a slacker... community college doesn't that to a person.. well.. me


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2007)

Wooh, selling NDS + Pokemon soon.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 28, 2007)

Attama said:


> Ah, i wish I was like that, I signed up for a summer class though.. I might be in my 3rd year.. but I'm still considered a freshmen.. I'm a slacker... community college doesn't that to a person.. well.. me



Yea...I have summer classes in about a month... .

Yea, I'm a total slacker in school considering all I do is work, hangout with my friends and gf, and play games. Also efffff that, doesn't matter how long you're in college for, it's all about where you finish. I say that, because I might be in community college for a while too,  .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Gah EVing attack is such a pain compered to speed and Satt. Anyone know of a good place or trainer to EV low lvl unevolved pokemon at?



the route left of the battle park, theres loads of shuppets there (at night), i usually start there when i have a lvl1 poke, get it to lvl 15-25, then move back to pokemansion to fight kricketunes 8)

when they're a little older (30-40), i go west of celestic town to fight machokes and tediursas. and the trainer running left and right.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

any1 got TM brick break?


----------



## darksage78 (May 28, 2007)

Omg so happy today though I broke my own promise >< I had bought Diamond awhile back without a DS, so today I tried it on my friend's DS. I've always picked the water starter, but I chose Chimchar since it looks so much like Son Wukong, I even named it Wukong XD And to my amazement, I got a shiney one! So now I've borrowed my friend's DS to play today, god help me on my bio test tomorrow...


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

I do dynamic.. looking for a berry on my list if you got


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

kewl! ive go 72 pamtre berries xD need 1? xDDDDDD


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

yeah... one will be fine


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

alright, ill be there 8)
just a second, some1s battling me.

EDIT: going in 8)

cheers atama ^^


----------



## Attama (May 28, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that, thanks for the berry


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

i have tm bb..,.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

wat would u like for it?]


hmmm... which is better to keep? night slash or pursuit? pursuit only becomes 80 when they switch.... but night slash is already 70 base+could add up critical.............


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wat would u like for it?]
> 
> 
> hmmm... which is better to keep? night slash or pursuit? pursuit only becomes 80 when they switch.... but night slash is already 70 base+could add up critical.............



I would like to get both on my Weaville. Just for Blissey. Besides, I notice that I have one spot left on my non-Pursuit weaville that I never use anyway.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

i gave it erm.... BB, arial ace, night slash, and ice punch.

i found that AA has been pretty useful lately oO...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

i think ill breed extra sneasels before i decide on which move it should have 8_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Anyone have Twave?


----------



## Biscuits (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i think ill breed extra sneasels before i decide on which move it should have 8_D


Trade me a male one!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Anyone have Twave?



You can get it either from the battle park or the casino.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Trade me a male one!



wat do u offer? 83 i need grass knot or something.... a razor claw! xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wat do u offer? 83 i need grass knot or something.... a razor claw! xD



I'll trade you one for a male sneasel with those attacks . (it's the 48 battle point item right? ) Can'd do it atm though i'm finishign EVing some stuff.


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Alright, I asked what pokemon to breed with Pikachu to get a Pikachu with Thunderpunch. Skeets said probably Amphoraos. That makes sense to me bu I want clarification.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll trade you one for a male sneasel with those attacks . (it's the 48 battle point item right? ) Can'd do it atm though i'm finishign EVing some stuff.



ok, sure 8)
it already knows BB, arial ace, pursuit, and ice punch.... guess its worth a trade? lawl... if we're trading, could u trade me a version exclussive pokemon? like a glameow or somthing?



> Alright, I asked what pokemon to breed with Pikachu to get a Pikachu with Thunderpunch. Skeets said probably Amphoraos. That makes sense to me bu I want clarification.


yes, ampharos works with it.


----------



## Biscuits (May 28, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I asked what pokemon to breed with Pikachu to get a Pikachu with Thunderpunch. Skeets said probably Amphoraos. That makes sense to me bu I want clarification.



Ampharos is fine....
Chimchar and Lopunny can as well but you'll have to chain it.


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Thanks. I needed to know.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ok, sure 8)
> it already knows BB, arial ace, pursuit, and ice punch.... guess its worth a trade? lawl... if we're trading, could u trade me a version exclussive pokemon? like a glameow or somthing?
> 
> 
> yes, ampharos works with it.



OK...i'll have to go cach glameow i suppose since i don't have one lol . You in a hurry to trade ? Cause my elekid is allmost maxed out in speed EVs but it needs a bunch fo attack ones .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

na take ur time, im just hatching 83
but dont take too long xD i need to go to bed soon 8_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> na take ur time, im just hatching 83
> but dont take too long xD i need to go to bed soon 8_D



Ok tell me 20 mins before you got to go to bed and i'll go cach it. (aren't bedtimes bothersome....that's why i love my nonexistant schedule....it's 7:20 Pm and i just drank a triple cofee...you gotta love that XD )


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

What's the specific on Shoal Salt? It just said it recovers HP every turn, but how much and any other conditions?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ok tell me 20 mins before you got to go to bed and i'll go cach it. (aren't bedtimes bothersome....that's why i love my nonexistant schedule....it's 7:20 Pm and i just drank a triple cofee...you gotta love that XD )



alright, how bout round now xD
haha...
i dont have college for a week, but imreally sleepy xD


----------



## FFLN (May 28, 2007)

I'm guessing that it's probably 1/16th of the max HP. I'm going to have to look through my Ruby to see if I left any Shoal Salt laying around.

Can the glass flutes be transferred too?


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

anyone want to battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

OK i got the glameow with the claw and i'm goin on the lobby.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2007)

Okay...so I found two fossils and went to Oreburg *sp* city. How do I give them to that guy in the museum?


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

Did u put them in your bag?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

dreik, im in


----------



## FFLN (May 28, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Okay...so I found two fossils and went to Oreburg *sp* city. How do I give them to that guy in the museum?



Yeah, in the Underground, you need to put them in your regular bag first. Just go back down there and check your bag. After that, you should be able to get them revived.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

I don't see you...did you change FCs or something?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

my FC is in my sig oO...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

OK i added the new FC....you sure you've added mine?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

yup, just rechecked it
i can see u now 8D

EDIT: cheers 8)
sorry i dont havnt any gud natured sneasels yet x_D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yup, just rechecked it
> i can see u now 8D
> 
> EDIT: cheers 8)
> sorry i dont havnt any gud natured sneasels yet x_D



Don't worry i planned to breed it anyways you just saved me the move-chain time .

@kagemizu: I'll be ready to battle you in 2 mins add my FC and go online .

lvl 100 singles no legends ok?


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

im here, does it automatically level your pokes to 100?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

yup it does 8)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> im here, does it automatically level your pokes to 100?



When i add your FC it says that your FC is wrong. (if you swich DSs your FC changes) Check it again. Also yes it'll auto lvl em to 100.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 28, 2007)

Yes! I hit the Duskull I wanted on the first try. 8)


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> When i add your FC it says that your FC is wrong. (if you swich DSs your FC changes) Check it again. Also yes it'll auto lvl em to 100.



Say i buy a ds lite will i be able to go online with my current game? Would I have to re give out my new friend code


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Say i buy a ds lite will i be able to go online with my current game? Would I have to re give out my new friend code



Yup you'd have to respread it out again.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

GG kage ^^,


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> GG kage ^^,



Did you play with kagemizu?....when i try to add his FC the game says that the FC is wrong...  .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

yeah i did, oh, he gave me a diff FC to his sig lol, ill PM it to u 8)

edit: here it is
1203 5750 0679


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

good battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

OK it accepted the new FC. I'm going on wifi now kage.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 28, 2007)

anyway, off to bed 8_D
20 past 1 already xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Kage i'm in the lobby but i don't see you. You sure you've added my FC?


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yup you'd have to respread it out again.



oh good thought i had to start a new game since it wouldn't allow me too play ppl with another ds...thank god
lol i burrowed this ds from a cuz who wanted a psp and he nevar uses this one 

Tell me who wins  probly gonna b koo .....


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

my bad i was adjusting another team


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

pass the red rum ive been murdered


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> my bad i was adjusting another team



Nice battle kage . (btw i didn't luck out with my chomp...it was holding focus sash so it would have survived no matter how strong that ice beam was . )

Also this was the first battle i used that new charizard...and it did exeptionally good....i didn't expect it to hit umbreon for more than 70% with 1 attack XD.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo, up for a match?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Dreikoo, up for a match?



Sorry i really got to EV some stuff...this 1 battle was cause i haven't fought the guy before....i could battle in a few hours since i think i'll be done by then so if you're still here by then we can go at it  .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry i really got to EV some stuff...this 1 battle was cause i haven't fought the guy before....i could battle in a few hours since i think i'll be done by then so if you're still here by then we can go at it  .



Probably not, but it's cool. Anyone else up for a match?

*EDIT: Anyone know the difference between focus band and focus sash? It cost the same but it seems the focus band is a better deal, no?*


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

mecha holla @ me


----------



## Sasugay (May 28, 2007)

I'm getting a shiny Dratini and Shiny Mewtwo for a Shint Onix and Gallade.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> mecha holla @ me



Ok, 6 on 6, lvl 100's. No legendaries. Is that cool?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Probably not, but it's cool. Anyone else up for a match?
> 
> *EDIT: Anyone know the difference between focus band and focus sash? It cost the same but it seems the focus band is a better deal, no?*



Focus sash is 100000 times better than the band. The band has a samll chance of stopping death for yout poke and leave it at 1 hp . The sash *always* stops death at 1 hp if the poke had full hp when it took the attack that would normally KO it. Aka perfect for dragons that survive the ice attack and retaliate killing the counter and leaving whole teams at their mercy  . (basicly what happened in my last battle....till he sent ninjask...but my new zard took care of buisness from that point till the end  )


----------



## mystictrunks (May 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Gah EVing attack is such a pain compered to speed and Satt. Anyone know of a good place or trainer to EV low lvl unevolved pokemon at?



How low are we talking?  Machops in Mt.Coronet are pretty good.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

hey no insider trading


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> hey no insider trading



I'm in the lobby now. Are you coming in?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 28, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> How low are we talking?  Machops in Mt.Coronet are pretty good.



Around lvls 10-20...and it's been a drag....what i managed to do is basicly fight this 1 trainer with the lvl 19 machop in route 208 over and over and.....20x88+32x99......over....EVd allmost 4 pokes that way just today


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

Lol i'm fighting my arch nemesis in battle tower  The Weavile  
So hows everyone doing today? anything new? 



> I'm getting a shiny Dratini and Shiny Mewtwo for a Shint Onix and Gallade.



Lol >_>;


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

GG, Kagemizu.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

gg, mecha. are you up for another challenge from the young one
syclo421 fc: 3394 0266 3529


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> gg, mecha. are you up for another challenge from the young one
> syclo421 fc: 3394 0266 3529



Sure. I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?
Lv 100
6v6
Singles
No ubers


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol i'm fighting my arch nemesis in battle tower  The Weavile
> So hows everyone doing today? anything new?
> 
> 
> ...



Speaking of Weaviles, I am training my new Sneasel (with Ice Punch). I'll also be working on that Skarmory.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

hmmm..... anyone have a shiny beldum?


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

ok davee i will battle you


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Okay, I'm getting on.


----------



## Judgemento (May 28, 2007)

@ Rain Oh dont worry I'll have my Metagross soon 

Im in your pokeballs meteor mashing your weaviles  (Lmfao lame)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 28, 2007)

*@ Hero*

Metagross is an awesome Pokemon. I'll have to train my Flygon to take it out. Lol. It's not going to be easy though.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

i have a Q....

will my elekid's atk raise if it holds macho brace, goes up first in battle, and then switch off to a dif pokemon to k.o the machoke for the elekid to raise lv?

(machokes from victory road)


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Good game Kagemizu, I can't believe you used Double Team on me. :[
I guess probability was on my side. :]


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

your team gives me nostalgic memories of my dog sledding days


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i have a Q....
> 
> will my elekid's atk raise if it holds macho brace, goes up first in battle, and then switch off to a dif pokemon to k.o the machoke for the elekid to raise lv?
> 
> (machokes from victory road)



can anyone answer?


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

i have been trying to put together an Intimidate team got any suggestions.


----------



## Hiruma (May 28, 2007)

All pokemon who gains exp gets EVs, including exp share ones.


----------



## Davee (May 28, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> your team gives me nostalgic memories of my dog sledding days



What? Haha! Oh man, if I had known what Mirror Coat did, I would've been more cautious. Good thing I had Substitute up.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> All pokemon who gains exp gets EVs, including exp share ones.



hmmm.... it doesnt seem to work with mine though...

see, i saw that machoke gives +2 ev right? plus macho brace= +4..... plus proteins = +5

i only gain like 1 or 2 ev points when he earns the level..... why?


----------



## Kagemizu (May 28, 2007)

mirrorcoat is my boltcutter, 97% win 3% endure/focus band/focus sash. I have a tanking squirtle that Mirrorcoats, im trying to chain aqua jet and aqua ring with rapid spin for an anti spiker/ sash ender.


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm.... it doesnt seem to work with mine though...
> 
> see, i saw that machoke gives +2 ev right? plus macho brace= +4..... plus proteins = +5
> 
> i only gain like 1 or 2 ev points when he earns the level..... why?



What are you talking about the proteins? They do it all at one time. So you give it 10 vitamins in that stat, well thats 10x10 EVs it gets there(because 1 vitamin = 10 EVs), so theres 100.

Then depending how you're wanting to spread your stats you have however many left to give in that stat. 410 is how many you have left to spread after that 100.

Anyway, EVs aren't the points you get when you level. Those are stat points. You can't go and look at your pokemon's EVs. It won't get all of it's EV points in untill in the 80s-90s.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> What are you talking about the proteins? They do it all at one time. So you give it 10 vitamins in that stat, well thats 10x10 EVs it gets there(because 1 vitamin = 10 EVs), so theres 100.
> 
> Then depending how you're wanting to spread your stats you have however many left to give in that stat. 410 after that 100 if you do it all in one stat for example (stupid tho).
> 
> Anyway, EVs aren't the points you get when you level. Those are stat points. You can't go and look at your pokemon's EVs. It won't get all of it's EV points in untill in the 80s-90s.



so the STAT points are what i see when they evolve?

so... the proteins, macho b. etc, have nothing to do with stat points?


----------



## 2Shea (May 28, 2007)

They do, but not directly.

Through EVs, you will end up getting higher stat points once you're done training the pokemon. But like I said, all the EVs won't come through untill the pokemon is in the 80s or 90s level wise.

My little EV Guide:



> 1 vitamin = 10 EVs
> - max 10 vitamins per stat
> 4 EVs = 1 stat point
> - 127 Extra stat points total
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2007)

..... i feel like a complete moron..


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 28, 2007)

is there someone kinda enough to give me some rare candies? I had like 20 but I saved my game after using them so now I only have 5


----------



## Hiyatsu (May 28, 2007)

thanks rainstorm, for the shellder


----------



## Countach (May 28, 2007)

pokemon becomeing boreing

need a pick me up


----------



## Susano'o (May 28, 2007)

this may sound really stupid. but is there like a good way to level pokemon from 1-55 easily. besides day care or anything that effects EVs, IVs, and any other status problems


----------



## Biscuits (May 28, 2007)

Rare candies,is the ideal way to level up pokes without it gaining Evs..
Anyone wanna battle?
I wanna try out my a few new pokemon.


----------



## Masaki (May 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> They do, but not directly.
> 
> Through EVs, you will end up getting higher stat points once you're done training the pokemon. But like I said, all the EVs won't come through untill the pokemon is in the 80s or 90s level wise.
> 
> My little EV Guide:



What about those items you get in the Battle Park?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Rare candies,is the ideal way to level up pokes without it gaining Evs..
> Anyone wanna battle?
> I wanna try out my a few new pokemon.



I'll battle you if you still want to. No legendaries.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Alright,let me add your FC and I'll be in there in 5.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

great, now that everyone knows the secret of the rare candies no one will be willing to give me some -_-


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm,I'm in the lobby...


----------



## 2Shea (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What about those items you get in the Battle Park?



I didn't go into them, because not everyone has them yet, and well they do basically the same thing. They don't actually help your pokemon get any better ofcourse, just makes them gain EVs faster.

I'm sure if you want to know the exact stuff about those items many pokemon sites have all the info you would need.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Rainstorm,I'm in the lobby...



Communication error.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

It's me,let me exit and come back...

Edit:It'll work eventually,shrug.It should work now though.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

well the other way of checking IVs without the Rare candies is to do a lvl 100 battle on WiFi... but really... that sounds troublesome


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Wifi connection is being queer right now...


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Yeah,it is.You try hosting but turn off the sound since I'm listening to music.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

To turn off the sound, just keep the volume all the way down?


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

no hit "x" when you send out the battle invite.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Okay. Its off.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Match RS,Good Game.
I can't believe I did Close Combat on a Froslass..


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

oh. I use the start button for the menu. The X for Menu thing is annoying.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Good battle Skeets. I made a bad move with Flygon. I was wondering if you were gonna switch Absol with Salamence. I was thinking of using Dragon Claw. But I didn't, and that cost me the match. What were your other Pokemon?


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

@skeets Lol I did EXACTLY the same


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Good battle Skeets. I made a bad move with Flygon. I was wondering if you were gonna switch Absol with Salamence. I was thinking of using Dragon Claw. But I didn't, and that cost me the match. What were your other Pokemon?



Flygon huh? Nice . Not many people use it. I am probably gonna raise one again just because it's one of the better UU pokemon.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Flygon is a great UU. The only problem is he is outmatched by Salamence.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Good battle Skeets. I made a bad move with Flygon. I was wondering if you were gonna switch Absol with Salamence. I was thinking of using Dragon Claw. But I didn't, and that cost me the match. What were your other Pokemon?



A Sceptile,and Infernape.

Swampert is normally in my team but I need to give him a heart scale for his Earthquake.
Looks like my Absol's gonna be staying for awhile....


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Flygon is a great UU. The only problem is he is outmatched by Salamence.



He is more balanced. He has slightly better defenses. Salamance has better S.Atk, Atk and Speed so that's something bad against it .

I prefer Flygon though. 

EDIT: Never mind, they have the same defenses. Wow. Flygon is inferior to Salamance in any stat


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I prefer Flygon too.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Hey Rain,how come you started off with Froslass?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

To be honest, I have no idea. I mean my Froslass is meant to be a special sweeper. Apparently I didn't train it enough because its suppose to be faster than your Salamence. I was planning to use it to sweep dragons. Froslass's max SPD surpasses most dragons. I need to go back to EV training. It's a Timid nature too.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 29, 2007)

Hurray I finally found a emulator since I don't have enough money for a ds lite or  the game right now. Only problem that may concern me is if I can get Wi-fi to work.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

well as long as you maxed EVs in Speed and Sp.Atk she should do fine. I mean the only dragon that can outrun her is Garchomp.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> well as long as you maxed EVs in Speed and Sp.Atk she should do fine. I mean the only dragon that can outrun her is Garchomp.



Yeah. I have been EVing her in those areas. I just need to max it out. Lol.


----------



## 2Shea (May 29, 2007)

Froslass is good 

Thats why it is part of my gym team


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Would it be wise to raise Sceptile as a special sweeper.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 29, 2007)

I need some help, what would be a good moveset for my Luxray? Its ATK stat is higher than its Special stat. Here's its current moveset:

Giga Impact
Thunderbolt
Crunch
Iron Tail

Should I change it or is it fine as is?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Oh now it figures. . maybe I'll battle you soon XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would it be wise to raise Sceptile as a special sweeper.



Actually Secptile is one of the two pokemon who suffers the most out of the special\physical shift (including Typhlosion). The only interesting Sp.Atk he can learn is Grass Knot, and maybe Energy Ball. You can teach him Leech Seed too but I don't know what you can do with it besides that.

And Seto, try this for Luxray:

Thunder Wave
Thunder Fang\Spark
Crunch
Roar


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? I want to test my team with the new pokemon my friend gave me ^^


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

What!!!!
Sceptile is fucking Beast as a Special Sweeper!
Mine has worked wonders for me.
Mine has 
Focus Blast
Giga Drain
Dragon pulse
Quick Attack/Leaf Blade/Roar.

Hero I'll battle you.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

6
single
100?


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Yeah,give me a sec though.


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Leaf Blade has lost its specialty on Sceptile. That move defined him, until the physical/special split came. Lol. Nowadays, it seems too much people rely on speed and sweeping. I need a good wall, something like Snorlax.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> What!!!!
> Sceptile is fucking Beast as a Special Sweeper!
> Mine has worked wonders for me.
> Mine has
> ...



Ok. I didn't know it knows Focus Blast, and Dragon Pulse is a nice idea but still. Eh I don't know.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Rain lets battle later =D I got my friend's Metagross (he quitted pokemon xD)so I look forward to the battle ^^


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Hero I'm going in now.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Having problems Skeets? I dont see you 

edit: lol weird sorry my fault ><


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Rain lets battle later =D I got my friend's Metagross (he quitted pokemon xD)so I look forward to the battle ^^



Sure. Lol. It's just that my Froslass can't trick you anymore (Close Combat lol). And I was planning to put Brick Break for my Medicham. Only, I need the TM. -.-. Focus Punch isn't gonna help if I get hit, which is usually the case.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

My fault I forgot to add your friend code...

I can't believe I let you do that,lol


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Sure. Lol. It's just that my Froslass can't trick you anymore (Close Combat lol). And I was planning to put Brick Break for my Medicham. Only, I need the TM. -.-. Focus Punch isn't gonna help if I get hit, which is usually the case.



If you want I have plenty of Brick Breaks. I only want a rare candy in return


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Wow... 5 speed bosts, 2 sword dance on my salamence AND substitute 
I though your swampert had roar... I was scared D:

Nice fight though ^^ Now I know my strategy works


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Hero,Good Game.I knew I shouldn't of switched Swampert back in....Argh!
What item was Ninjask holding that kept making me miss?
And this one doesn't have Roar...*srug*
Lets have a rematch later....


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Bright powder ^^
Lol sure we'll battle later  

Rain lets BATORU!


----------



## darkwater297 (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> If you want I have plenty of Brick Breaks. I only want a rare candy in return


Rare candies are for suckers.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Rare candies are for suckers.



lol it's not for raising pokemon, it's only for checking IVs -_-.

Don't jump into conclusions so fast.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Bright powder ^^
> Lol sure we'll battle later
> 
> Rain lets BATORU!



Argh!
I'm too used to Fighting Ninjask with X-scissor,SD,BP,Protect.
That Substitute caught me off guard.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Anypne have a Togepi that know NP?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

I have one. Want it?


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Argh!
> I'm too used to Fighting Ninjask with X-scissor,SD,BP,Protect.
> That Substitute caught me off guard.



I stole the idea from Yoshi   Lets see if I can get some of his awesomeness


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2007)

*stumbles across a Master Ball in my Ruby game*

If anyone wants it...they'll need to offer me a decent pokemon or item


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I stole the idea from Yoshi   Lets see if I can get some of his awesomeness



Interesting strategy....


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> *stumbles across a Master Ball in my Ruby game*
> 
> If anyone wants it...they'll need to offer me a decent pokemon or item



Hmmm. Electrilizer? What pokemon do you want and I can pretty much get it for you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have one. Want it?



Hell yes! What do you need?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

RARE CANDY. Please. I just want to be able to check IVs again!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> RARE CANDY. Please. I just want to be able to check IVs again!



I'm all out, unfortunately.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Interesting strategy....



Sorry >< but it DOES work   I hope you dont mind :/


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Interesting strategy....



Everyone is stealing your strategy Yoshi. I'm seriously looking into a Hazer now.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'm all out, unfortunately.



Okay. Anything else that might interest me? I am pertty much open for suggestions.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Everyone is stealing your strategy Yoshi. I'm seriously looking into a Hazer now.



The roar-er strat appears to be more popular that the hazer one nowadays. I don't know why hazing isn't really popular as it was before and I think it does effect even if the opponent protects.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

And omg, no one told me pressing X turns off the voice chat, so I guess everyone heard me talk on the phone and shit this whole time, lol.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Thats it forget the Ninjask I'll go make a new strategy...


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone want to battle?
> 
> And omg, no one told me pressing X turns off the voice chat, so I guess everyone heard me talk on the phone and shit this whole time, lol.


I'll Battle you after I'm done with the battle tower.
I want your opinion on a few things regarding my team...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Okay. Anything else that might interest me? I am pertty much open for suggestions.



TM 50 (overheat)?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Hmmm. Electrilizer? What pokemon do you want and I can pretty much get it for you.



I'm fine with a Electivire, Dusknoir or Magmortar.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 29, 2007)

Anyone know a good moveset for a Blazekin?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm fine with a Electivire, Dusknoir or Magmortar.



I wish I had the pokemon themselves but I don't... I only got the item.

And Ninja... got any better TMs?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I wish I had the pokemon themselves but I don't... I only got the item.
> 
> And Ninja... got any better TMs?



I could stand to give up a TM24 (Tbolt) or a Magmar or Flash Cannon.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Well I would really wish for Thunder Wave of any of the new evolution items besides the Electrilizer


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Bored leve up. Bored level is now 99

Battle anyone?

edit: nvm back to battle tower


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Well I would really wish for Thunder Wave of any of the new evolution items besides the Electrilizer



Unless you're looking for the stones, it looks like I'm out of luck. Besides I'm also in need of Twave.


----------



## Vasp (May 29, 2007)

Hoooo, long time since I've posted in this thread.

Anywho, a quick update. I've beaten the Elite 4 + Cynthia. I got my National Dex, and picked out a team that I like. So far it includes Infernape, Luxray, Roserade, Glaceon, Dratini (to be leveled into a Dragonite) and lastly, a Noctowl. Now, I know for sure I want to keep Infernape, Luxray and Dragonite. My issues are with Roserade, Noctowl and Glaceon. Roserade has been really hit or miss for me. She either kicks some serious butt, or gets kicked something fierce. Her moves are:

Giga Drain
Grass Knot
Toxic
Cut (...lolHM >_>... probably going to replace this with Energy Ball now that I've gotten through the plot and am now just training my Pokemon)

I was really considering getting a Leafeon because of Leaf Blade, but Roserade has kinda really grown on me >_>. So I was looking for some advice as to what other people think.

Now for Glaceon, looking at what moves I can expect it to learn, I'm not too sure it is worth keeping. I was wondering what other people have to say about it. What they suggest I either do with it, or do to replace it.

And lastly, my Noctowl. To be honest, it does have some pretty solid moves:

Fly
Air Slash
Extrasensory
Hyper Beam (I really needed a new filler move here, had this TM laying around, lol)

I like the pokemon as a whole, but really, it's stats are something really terrible. I have it at level 52 or so at the moment, and compared to the rest of my team, it's stats are really low. I think Sp.Def might be the highest at just above 100 and the low point being it's Defence at below 60. It seems to be my only pokemon that has a really tough time lasting in battle. Most other ones, unless facing one of their elemental weaknesses, can atleast last for quite a bit. However, Noctowl just seems really weak in that department, despite having the most HP on my team too. Now my question is, can I expect the stats to get a lot better as I continue to level Noctowl (for those who know, anyway), and if not, any suggestions of what I could swap it for (anything that isn't legendary).

Just a general tidbit about my team, I try to cover as much of the types as I can. I try to make my party a real jack of all trades type of party. 

My final question, now that I've gotten to this point in the game, where do you all go to level your pokemon? My first guess would be the battle tower. But it being capped at 50, can I expect my pokemon to level in there after 50? And if not, where do you people suggest I go?

Thanks a bunch in advance for the advice.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

K this is bullshit. What are the chances that at the 7th match at battle tower (after a consecutive 35 battles) I get to fight a hippodown that OWNS my Salamence and Tyranitar ? My ninjask was speeding it self up and then I batton passed to Tyranitar and then by a miracle of "Pika hax" (Lol >_>) my attack misses and he uses Equake and boom one down... 

Then Salamence lmfao that one was one to remember... He used ice fang froze it for 2 turns and then ended with critical.  

This is madness 



> My final question, now that I've gotten to this point in the game, where do you all go to level your pokemon? My first guess would be the battle tower. But it being capped at 50, can I expect my pokemon to level in there after 50? And if not, where do you people suggest I go?



Actually they dont level there at all


----------



## Vasp (May 29, 2007)

Dang =/, I figured as much, but thought I might should ask anyway


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2007)

@ Vasp: My biggest tip for you is to hop on and start battling with other people. From there you can learn your own weaknesses and strengths. Also if you can't counter or have a major threat to the Pokemon on this list Crack-no-Jutsu... then you will have a lot of problems. The most obvious weakness you have is Gyarados, one Dragon Dance and there goes your entire team. Its Earthquake kills your Infernape and Luxray, its Ice Fang kills Dragonite, Roserade and Noctowl, and lastly Glaceon will take neutral damage from Earthquake and will pretty much spell a 2HKO for it. Even if it ain't gonna kill Glaceon in one hit, Glaceon won't be able to do enough damage to threaten Gyarados so it'll die the next turn anyways.

It's best if you post your team in a format like this for others to easily read it...

Salamence @ Choice Spec
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, 252 SPD (Modest)
-Draco Meteor
-Dragon Pulse
-Flamethrower
-Hydro Pump


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Oh I have an idea... because I have 6 of the pokemon that are in that list(the most OU and "strong") you can battle with me and check and calculate your weakness like Duy said ^^


----------



## Hiruma (May 29, 2007)

No one wants to RMT apparently


----------



## Vasp (May 29, 2007)

Oh wow, I had no idea a list like that even existed *bookmarks*. Thanks for showing it to me. I'm going to go through it and see what sort of changes I decide to make.

As for RMT'ing, well, my team isn't really anything special at this point. I've listed what I have, yes, but really, their movesets just aren't that good at the moment.

Edit: Looking at that list, it looks like any team really can have a major flaw or weakness. Gyarados was said to be a real killer against my own team. But at the same time, Gyarados does have it's own major weaknesses that I would be able to exploit myself.

I guess what I realized after looking through that list and seeing some of the major threats in the game is that... well... theres a LOT of them. And really, at the end of the day, no team really looks like it would be the perfect team (Note: I'm not including legendaries... in fact, I'm staying very far away from them :x).

I suppose what I plan to do is to make a few more tweaks to my team and begin to level them up. When I get to a point that I feel comfortable with them, then maybe I'll begin to challenge other players.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

> Edit: Looking at that list, it looks like any team really can have a major flaw or weakness. Gyarados was said to be a real killer against my own team. But at the same time, Gyarados does have it's own major weaknesses that I would be able to exploit myself



Luxray with thunder fang? That could work if you OHKO it because Gyarados can just Equake you away if you dont :/


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

hi, any1 wanna battle?

i just got the best sneasel! 31 IVs in both speed and atk! woot!


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I didn't go into them, because not everyone has them yet, and well they do basically the same thing. They don't actually help your pokemon get any better ofcourse, just makes them gain EVs faster.
> 
> I'm sure if you want to know the exact stuff about those items many pokemon sites have all the info you would need.



I've heard that they add 4, and that they multiply by 4.  Which is it?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

add by four


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

sould i keep this gible(lv 10 and adamant)

IVs in order

27 hp
24 att
24 def
4  s att
24 s def
28 spe


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> sould i keep this gible(lv 10 and adamant)
> 
> IVs in order
> 
> ...



Most likely you should.

EDIT: Maybe you should wait till it's LV. 20 to decide.


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

i know its been posted but i dont care

were is the best place to ev train low lv pokemon in attack


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> i know its been posted but i dont care
> 
> were is the best place to ev train low lv pokemon in attack



Anywhere Kricketunes & Bidarels are popular.


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

IVs in order at lv 15 gible

31 hp
23 att
26 def
10 s att
26 s def
30 spe

@rain
arnt kricktunes s att
______________


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

left of celestic for machokes and tediursas, trophy garden for kirketunes


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Kricketune is 2 points in Atk.

Btw, what's the best nature for a Staryu/Starmie?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

timid or modest


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

should i keep my gible look above for ivs

@DD
what item do u want XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

oh, hi count

erm, keep the gible if u cant b bothered to breed more lol, i usually keep alot with thesame nature and check which 1 has the closest to 31 IVs... i usally go for 25+
but yeah..

erm do u have a razor claw?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

why yes u do


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

yes u do? lol *is confused* did u mean I do?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

the u is right next to the i sorry


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Anyone up for a match?

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

lol alright ill have that 1 then 8D


----------



## LieToMe (May 29, 2007)

(Feels stupid for asking) Where do you find your own friend code?


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Oreburgh city. Talk to a person in the Pokemon Center and he gives you the Pal Pad including your code


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Hey DD, would you happen to have Ralts that know Tbolt and Shadow ball?


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

I need

*           Pomeg Berry*: 
*Kelpsy Berry*: 
*Qualot Berry*: 
*Hondew Berry*: 
*Grepa Berry*: 
*Tamato Berry

Will Trade

Shiny Rotom (untouched)
Shiny Shroomish
*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I need
> 
> *           Pomeg Berry*:
> *Kelpsy Berry*:
> ...



I have all those.

EDIT: Could you switch out the Shroomish for a Shiny murkrow
EDIT2: I'll go for the Rotom.


----------



## FFLN (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> should i keep my gible look above for ivs



No, you shouldn't keep that Gible. Give it to me.

Where did you get that Shiny Rotom? Did you catch it yourself or did you trade?

I have all of those berries too.

On a sidenote, I have a Red Gyarados in my roster of Pokemon once again. Saw a shiny level 6 Magikarp on GTS, that also happened to be Japanese, and... trained a Gabite to level 50, from level 16, to get it. I was surprised that it was still on there after the 3 hours it took me to get Gabite up there.


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

Sure ill have them ready (cloned) on Tommorow.

Got rotm in a trade but its lv15 and the location caught was old chateu


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I need
> 
> *           Pomeg Berry*:
> *Kelpsy Berry*:
> ...



I believe I have all of those berries. Which one do you want for that Shiny Shroomish?


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

All of them? O.o/


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Alright, I can give you all of them.


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

Do you want to get on now?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Anyone want to battle, 6 on 6, lvl 100 singles, no legendaries?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Do you want to get on now?



Maybe later, I'm busy right now with breeding and EV training. Not to mention I have to find 6 random Pokemon to hold the berries.


----------



## Susano'o (May 29, 2007)

anyone got a dratini? im thinking about replacing Rhyperhior with Dragonite


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Ok, just to make sure everyone's stories match up:

Power items that raise IVs add 4 EVs every time you gain at least one of that kind, correct?


----------



## Rainstorm (May 29, 2007)

Denkou Bakuha said:


> anyone got a dratini? im thinking about replacing Rhyperhior with Dragonite



I can breed you one. What do you have to offer?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey DD, would you happen to have Ralts that know Tbolt and Shadow ball?



i do,but the one i have left was a female 8(....


----------



## Tone (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Ok, just to make sure everyone's stories match up:
> 
> Power items that raise IVs add 4 EVs every time you gain at least one of that kind, correct?



EVs, not IVs

anyway.

They add +4 to the said value on the item no matter what. Meaning if you KO a Bidoof, you get +1 HP and +4 Speed if they have the power anklet attached.

Pokerus doubles this value, so with pokerus you'd get +2 HP and +8 speed. Or if you decide to just raise speed, you can KO magikarps and get +10 speed each.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Man, nobody wants to battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

hey mecha, ill battle if u want 83


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

Hey Shinji, I can give you the berries right now if you want.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> hey mecha, ill battle if u want 83



Awesome, heading in now.

EDIT: Whoa, GG DD. And if you're wondering, that's two different items, Focus Band and Focus Sash. So I'm not cheating. Your Breloom is annoying. What move is Spore? I don't see it on it's profile on Serebii.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

lol, well didnt my breloom give u a really hard time xD
great match! lol

EDIT: spore is learnt by its previous form, at lvl 45. 83 its the best sleep move in the game 8D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, well didnt my breloom give u a really hard time xD



I don't see the move Spore anywhere on Serebii. Is it under another name?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

its learnt by shroomish x_D


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, well didnt my breloom give u a really hard time xD
> great match! lol
> 
> EDIT: spore is learnt by its previous form, at lvl 45. 83 its the best sleep move in the game 8D



Isn't Dark Void the best sleep move now?



Mecha Wolf said:


> I don't see the move Spore anywhere on Serebii. Is it under another name?





I don't know where you've been; that attack's been around since 1st gen.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

dark void has 70% accuracy, spore has 100
this is for singles


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> dark void has 70% accuracy, spore has 100



Dark Void has 80.

But Spore has 100?  Geez, when did this come about?  I thought it was less than that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

no, thats sleep powder and grass whistle


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no, thats sleep powder and grass whistle



It is highly unfortunate that my choice banding Gyarados would have to run into a grass tank. But 100 % accuracy is freaking crazy. And I haven't heard of the move Masaki because apparantly only 3 pokemon can know it.


----------



## Susano'o (May 29, 2007)

can someone help me trade my scyther so it evolves with metal coat


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Tone said:


> EVs, not IVs
> 
> anyway.
> 
> ...



WAIT A MINUTE

I heard the thing multiplies the EVs you get.

Say you have the power anklet and the pokerus and you beat a Fearow, doesn't that mean you get 16 EV for speed?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> It is highly unfortunate that my choice banding Gyarados would have to run into a grass tank. But 100 % accuracy is freaking crazy. And I haven't heard of the move Masaki because apparantly only 3 pokemon can know it.



ur not thinking of raising a breloom now are u oO? xDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ur not thinking of raising a breloom now are u oO? xDDDDDDDDD



Maybe...lol, just to have it as a suprise or something. But I think if I had replace Gyarados with a CB something else (ie Weavile with Ice Punch), Breloom would have been OHKO.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Couldn't you have taunted Breloom with Gyarados?
Edit:What yours had CB!!!


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> no, thats sleep powder and grass whistle



I know.  I just didn't know Spore had 100 accuracy.



Mecha Wolf said:


> It is highly unfortunate that my choice banding Gyarados would have to run into a grass tank. But 100 % accuracy is freaking crazy. And I haven't heard of the move Masaki because apparantly only 3 pokemon can know it.



Yeah, but Parasect was used by a bunch of random trainers in the first games.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> ur not thinking of raising a breloom now are u oO? xDDDDDDDDD



Ironically, I had been considering this since last night when I saw its base attack power.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

u were very luck with ur weavile haha. my swampert cudve killed it after the switch, but its just had to freeze ddnt it lol XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Couldn't you have taunted Breloom with Gyarados?
> Edit:What yours had CB!!!



his rados had choice band

edit: lol u edited at thesame time X_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Couldn't you have taunted Breloom with Gyarados?
> Edit:What yours had CB!!!



Yeah, to work with Ninjask and its speed boost and baton pass.



Masaki said:


> Yeah, but Parasect was used by a bunch of random trainers in the first games.



That was like 7 years ago since I even played that game, and in those games, I usually knock out the AI with one hit. And they are too stupid to use Spore. And Pearl is the first game I've played with other (real) people, so I haven't encounter the move much.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> u were very luck with ur weavile haha. my swampert cudve killed it after the switch, but its just had to freeze ddnt it lol XD



I've been getting lucky with Ice Punch lately. But my Roserade should have been able to take care of Swampert if you took out my Weavile. Ironically, I also had Aromatherapy on my Roserade to cure SLP. But I got to greedy and try to put your Breloom to sleep, which failed.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Your Gyarados had CB to counter Ninjask?
Why not just taunt it?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Your Gyarados had CB to counter Ninjask?
> Why not just taunt it?



No. Ninjask speed boost than baton pass to the Gyarados.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Oh you have Ninjask!
ok Got it.


----------



## Tone (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> WAIT A MINUTE
> 
> I heard the thing multiplies the EVs you get.
> 
> Say you have the power anklet and the pokerus and you beat a Fearow, doesn't that mean you get 16 EV for speed?



not true. It doesn't multiply the amount of anything. It adds 4 EVs of it's respective stat in addition to the points you initially get from KOing the enemy.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I've been getting lucky with Ice Punch lately. But my Roserade should have been able to take care of Swampert if you took out my Weavile. Ironically, I also had Aromatherapy on my Roserade to cure SLP. But I got to greedy and try to put your Breloom to sleep, which failed.



lol, y were u trying to induce sleep on breloom? it was already poisoned XD.... also, u cant do any special effects on a substitute... 8(.... xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, y were u trying to induce sleep on breloom? it was already poisoned XD.... also, u cant do any special effects on a substitute... 8(.... xD



This is from Bulbapedia: Substitute will *not *protect the user from primary sleep, primary paralysis, secondary confusion, or self-inflicted status ailments, but it will protect the user from poison, secondary burns, secondary freeze, secondary paralysis, and primary confusion.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

wait are u saying that u can induce two status on a 'already' statted pokemon?

i though the only secondary effect would be confusion oO.... ive never seen burn and poison/sleep at thesame time...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wait are u saying that u can induce two status on a 'already' statted pokemon?



No, as long as Breloom stays PSN, it's fine. I forgot about that. But substitute will not protect a normal status pokemon from SLP.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

8( i forgot to check my weavile's stats when its was 100 >< dammit x_D


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 29, 2007)

Tone said:


> not true. It doesn't multiply the amount of anything. It adds 4 EVs of it's respective stat in addition to the points you initially get from KOing the enemy.



If that's the case I don't really have to buy those unless I want to EV train more than one stat at a time :\


----------



## 2Shea (May 29, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> If that's the case I don't really have to buy those unless I want to EV train more than one stat at a time :\



Yeah duh, if there was an item that actually made your pokemon "better" like that, then it would make it unfair to people w/o that item lol.

Pokerus and Machobrace are still the best, those other items do help, but I like to stick w/ the same ol' method that works just fine.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

What the hell, an AI in the Battle Park got is focus band to work three times in a row.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

^ Oh lol thats nothing xD I got owned by a hippodown D:<
Lets see OHKO my Tyranitar.
Froze my salamence and critical it after 2 hit
and THEN (this is where it gets good) my Ninjask bright powder WORKED 3 TIMES after my Ttar and Smence died.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Man, Ditto trick seem not to be working. I'm breeding a Timid Ditto w/everstone and a male Lucario, and like 25 eggs later, no Timid. Anyone know what the problem may be?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> What the hell, an AI in the Battle Park got is focus band to work three times in a row.



ouch thats terrible ahahah never had that b4 xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Man, Ditto trick seem not to be working. I'm breeding a Timid Ditto w/everstone and a male Lucario, and like 25 eggs later, no Timid. Anyone know what the problem may be?



that trick doesnt always work... it has about 30% propability... it only worked on me 1ce


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Man, Ditto trick seem not to be working. I'm breeding a Timid Ditto w/everstone and a male Lucario, and like 25 eggs later, no Timid. Anyone know what the problem may be?



Huh, that's weird.  After getting my Modest Ditto, Modest Porygons began coming out of eggs by the truckload (even though I decided on a Rash one anyway, unless there's some reason that I should care about sdef).

It should be working.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2007)

Lets battle!!!!!!!!

Anyone?


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 29, 2007)

Infernape or Magmortar?

I'm thinking of Magmortar, but Infernape has the Fighting edge as well.  Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2007)

^Infernape by a looooooooooooooooooooong shot.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Infernape or Magmortar?
> 
> I'm thinking of Magmortar, but Infernape has the Fighting edge as well.  Which one would you prefer?



Ape cause of the moves and that he can be a dual sweeper instead of the strict special magmortar is making him much less predictable. Ape also is faster so he can survive longer because he can 1shot stuff before they get a chance to attack.


----------



## Davee (May 29, 2007)

I'll battle you, Duy.


----------



## Twilit (May 29, 2007)

Two questions:

I'm entering Victory Road...well, I have entered it, but I went back out after having gone the wrong way, I went to the PokeCenter. What levels should my Pokes be when I enter the Elite Four? Right now my levels are 50, 50, 48, 48, 45, and 43. 

Also, I'm going to have 2 of the three Spirit things, so, should I have Uxie, Mesprit, and/or Azelf?


----------



## FFLN (May 29, 2007)

Tone said:


> not true. It doesn't multiply the amount of anything. It adds 4 EVs of it's respective stat in addition to the points you initially get from KOing the enemy.



Yeah, I tested this out myself earlier today. It adds 4 EVs regardless of what you KO. Combined with Pokerus, you can fully EV train a Pokemon in less time. Even without Pokerus, the bands help to just consistently raise the chosen stat. They're much more useful than Macho Brace simply because of that.


----------



## Davee (May 29, 2007)

Good game, Duy. I got lucky with my Thunderbolts. Haha


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

I'm beginning to think that I should rethink giving Life Orb to my Staraptor considering:

- +atk, -def nature
- Brave Bird
- Close Combat
- Giga Impact when I start competitive battling.


----------



## Susano'o (May 29, 2007)

dratini? got? anyone?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I'm beginning to think that I should rethink giving Life Orb to my Staraptor considering:
> 
> - +atk, -def nature
> - Brave Bird
> ...



Staraptor is more choise band material IMO...and replace giga impact with return cause staraptor really can't take hits .





Denkou Bakuha said:


> dratini? got? anyone?



What you got to offer?


----------



## Susano'o (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What you got to offer?



got any ideas what you want


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Anyone have an Aggron, or one of it's pre-evolutions.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Staraptor is more choise band material IMO...and replace giga impact with return cause staraptor really can't take hits .



Return?  If you say so...

And saying my Staraptor can't take hits is like saying Squirtle is a water type.  When it attacks, it is as strong as a warship.  When it is attacked, it's as delicate as a priceless vase.


----------



## Sasugay (May 29, 2007)

*Dances* YAY I GOT A SHINY DRATINI AND MEWTWO!


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Return?  If you say so...
> 
> And saying my Staraptor can't take hits is like saying Squirtle is a water type.  When it attacks, it is as strong as a warship.  When it is attacked, it's as delicate as a priceless vase.


Yeah return with maxed love has 90 base power and it's normal type so in 2 turns it would have 180 power while giga attack is only 150. And yeah staraptors are way too fragile to allow the opponent to get even 1 attack in and here's where the choise band comes to play hepling you 1shot stuff before they get thier attacks in.


@denkou: Got TM 51 or the TM for explosion? (i don't remember it's number)


----------



## Sasugay (May 29, 2007)

Wow, I'm making a thread...every item. cept HMs.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Question. If your pokemon uses a berry while fighting in Wi-fi will the berry be gone forever or will it be there when the match is over?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Wow, I'm making a thread...every item. cept HMs.



I know you got every item but you can't expect people to only trade with you if they want items otherwise noone else would ever get a trade. 

If you want something ask for it and offer every item but don't butt in in every trade people try to do XD.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah return with maxed love has 90 base power and it's normal type so in 2 turns it would have 180 power while giga attack is only 150. And yeah staraptors are way too fragile to allow the opponent to get even 1 attack in and here's where the choise band comes to play hepling you 1shot stuff before they get thier attacks in.



I thought at maximum it was 102.

Either way, I don't have to worry about the maxed love bit.  This Staraptor is the same one I caught on Rt. 201 way at the beginning of the game.

Anyone have an Adamant Ditto?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

who wants to battle

need to test new dragon hybrid team


----------



## Nico (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> who wants to battle
> 
> need to test new dragon hybrid team



What is your team for the Tournament? D:


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> who wants to battle
> 
> need to test new dragon hybrid team



I can battle. lvl 100 singles no legends ok?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

cant tell...would have too killed


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can battle. lvl 100 singles no legends ok?



useing lat twins if that ok


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> useing lat twins if that ok



If no soul dew no prob. I'm in the lobby as i type this.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Haha, water leader vs dragon leader.

Good game.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

masaki, wanna battle 3v3 no legends?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

nice play on quick claw


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

how bout it masaki?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> masaki, wanna battle 3v3 no legends?



Staraptor is the only Pokemon I have that is battle ready.  Actually, it may not even be fully EV trained.  Where do you check that again?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

great game dreikoo


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Nice battle count...one of the most intence ones i've had so far . (btw i hate how sand veil worked for your chomp but not mine XD also what is your latias's speed? he was faster with 1 speed boost than my gyarados with 2 speed boosts and it has max spd EVs too. )


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

if your stell pen died would i of sweept

(how in the hell did ninject survive)

who else wants to battle


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> if your stell pen died would i of sweept
> 
> (how in the hell did ninject survive)
> 
> who else wants to battle



What's a stell pen? O.o


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Staraptor is the only Pokemon I have that is battle ready.  Actually, it may not even be fully EV trained.  Where do you check that again?



same here.

my typhlosion

actually, i dont think you can check your ev.... but you can check WHAT and WHERE to ev..,


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

ment steel pen

as in empoleon



anyone want to battle


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

ill battle. 3v3 no lgnds.

im in lobby count


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nice battle count...one of the most intence ones i've had so far . (btw i hate how sand veil worked for your chomp but not mine XD also what is your latias's speed? he was faster with 1 speed boost than my gyarados with 2 speed boosts and it has max spd EVs too. )



Latias's base speed is 110 while Gyarados's is 81.  Also, did you check Gyarados's IVs?



"Shion" said:


> same here.
> 
> my typhlosion
> 
> actually, i dont think you can check your ev.... but you can check WHAT and WHERE to ev..,



Ah, really?  Either way, my other Pokemon are really no good for battling at the moment, even Infernape.  For example, my Quagsire has a Hasty nature 

You can check when you're done by getting an Effort Ribbon.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> ment steel pen
> 
> as in empoleon
> 
> ...



Ah i get it...the guy is a trooper and the only stat of his that sucks is his speed so i completely ignored it and EVd his def instead (that's how he survived quake from your mence  ) and ofcourse his Satt and just gave him the quick claw .





> Latias's base speed is 110 while Gyarados's is 81. Also, did you check Gyarados's IVs?



He has 26 IVs in speed...the only thing i can think of is his latios having a speed nature insead of the common modest/rash one.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Latias's base speed is 110 while Gyarados's is 81.  Also, did you check Gyarados's IVs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess our pokemon are even then.... wanna battle? huh huh huh?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

good game shion



Dreikoo said:


> Ah i get it...the guy is a trooper and the only stat of his that sucks is his speed so i completely ignored it and EVd his def instead (that's how he survived quake from your mence  ) and ofcourse his Satt and just gave him the quick claw .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



latias is timid with 31 speed and 255 evs


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i guess our pokemon are even then.... wanna battle? huh huh huh?



Excuse me while I decide which one to use through the obstacle course looking through their abilities.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Latias's base speed is 110 while Gyarados's is 81.  Also, did you check Gyarados's IVs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



........i added your fc........


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

ok, its 3 pkm. im in lobby...

thanks for agreeing


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

who wants a battle


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

I guess I'm up for a battle.

FC:
2277 3245 2236


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 29, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? 6 on 6, lvl 100, singles, no legendary.

EDIT: Nevermind, gotta shower.


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

ok i'll add u

whats your fc


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

It's in my post. 

Doubles or Singles?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

single lv 100


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

6 v 6                  ?


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

............. elevator music soothes the soul....


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Fuhk. I used the wrong team >_<


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Fuhk. I used the wrong team >_<

Im boned, half my team just evolved >.<


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

boned eh?.... what is your team?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Gyrados
Salamence
Tyranitar
Straptor
Dragonite( forgot to take it out)
Metagross


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

i see.,,,

.....WHERE THE CRUD IS MASAKI!??!??!!?!??!?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok, its 3 pkm. im in lobby...
> 
> thanks for agreeing



Sorry, sorry.  Got a bit distracted there.

I'll be there shortly.  I need to get a TM from Emerald.  Then I ended up breeding Torchics


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Mystictrunks battle?


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Sorry, sorry.  Got a bit distracted there.
> 
> I'll be there shortly.  I need to get a TM from Emerald.  Then I ended up breeding Torchics



no worries, at least i didnt get ditched


----------



## Captain_Phallus (May 29, 2007)

trading about any pokemon from shinnoh pokedex  for starters from the previous games


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> no worries, at least i didnt get ditched



Pal Parking my Pokemon in a minute.

Including my Adamant Ditto


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Call me the comeback kid . . .

@Hero,
Sure


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

good game, cant belive i lost XD


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Lv 100 
6
single?
^^


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Countach said:


> good game, cant belive i lost XD



Neither can I, it was fun.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

........^


..........

ADAMANT DITTO!???!?!!!?


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

i forgot i had latios wich is much faster then gyarados

ohh well, i wont send to pokemon to their death next time


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ........^
> 
> 
> ..........
> ...



Yep.  And it was the first Ditto I caught today.

I seem to have amazing Pokemon luck in regards to every Pokemon except Porygon.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

weird I got an erro D: let me try again...


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Ok, finally on my way.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

I still haven't changed teams. . .

Uh-Oh


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Shion, look down at your screen.

I'm on.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 29, 2007)

Anyone want some quick battles before I leave to a bbq?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Shion:

Go to their router settings by entering: 192.168.1.1 (usually, linksys primarily) in their URL address bar.

Then the go to Port Fowarding and adjust it to the right ports.

Finally go to DMZ and cahnge the 192.168.1 [] > 192.198.1.110


Try that.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2007)

I'm not worried about substituting Ninjasks now 

wahahaha @ Countach 

----
Can anyone tell me a good EV spread for a defensive Adamant Swampert?

252 HP/ 252 Def ? or is that too basic...
I guess some attack and sp def in there would be good too...

any suggestions?


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

it keeps saying communication error.... wonder whats wrong...`


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm not worried about substituting Ninjasks now
> 
> wahahaha @ Countach



Share!!!!!! 
Oh and Can you help me evolve a poke?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> it keeps saying communication error.... wonder whats wrong...`



Follow the instructions on my post and PM.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2007)

Go on MSN , skeets 

sure


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

i tried your idea. try doing voice chat with me.


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Great fight Mystic ^^ I though I was going to swept trhough with starmie...


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i tried your idea. try doing voice chat with me.



If you did it, then let's just try to battle.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Good Game hero. I can't believe I survived so long.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Ok, why is everyone else able to connect to each other so easily?

What Wifi device do you guys have?


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Lol what scared me was when you froze my gengar... 
still it luckily  thawed out the next turn ^^ (I seen it last lke 3 turns )



> What Wifi device do you guys have?



I use the usb connector... hasn't failed me ^^


----------



## mystictrunks (May 29, 2007)

Yea that frz didn't last very long I was planning on dancing then biting ftw.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

hmm.. masaki. you sure it isnt your connection? i just tried a wifi battle with my bro and it worked fine.... what type of wifi do you have?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I use the usb connector... hasn't failed me ^^



You mean this?



It hasn't worked on more than 2 or 3 occasions.



"Shion" said:


> hmm.. masaki. you sure it isnt your connection? i just tried a wifi battle with my bro and it worked fine.... what type of wifi do you have?



It happened a number of times, so I originally thought it was mine.  But then Denkou did something, and it suddenly worked with him after a number of failures.


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 29, 2007)

Masaki you might have complicated firewall issues going on with your internet access connection...

I've had that happen before too, and usually I either I invited or the other person did


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Firewall, huh?

Lemme shut it down.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

hmmm.... i have a linksys wireless router, so im good on firewalls...


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> You mean this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea that one ^^ Remember to disable your firewall while using the USB...


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm.... i have a linksys wireless router, so im good on firewalls...



Yeah, that's exactly the kind that was said to be troublesome at times.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

should wecheck to see if anyone else can connect to me or masaki?

who else is on that has either of our fc's?


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> should wecheck to see if anyone else can connect to me or masaki?
> 
> who else is on that has either of our fc's?



Both Denkou and Ninja Prinny were able to connect with me at one point.  Most others weren't able to.

And did you do what the PM said?


----------



## Judgemento (May 29, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Yea that frz didn't last very long I was planning on dancing then biting ftw.



Question. Your Gyarados had life orb? if then with the remaining HP and the sandstorm I would doubt that it could last long :/ still lets have another battle another time 

We are currently 1 and 1


----------



## Countach (May 29, 2007)

i use apple airport


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Both Denkou and Ninja Prinny were able to connect with me at one point.  Most others weren't able to.
> 
> And did you do what the PM said?



yeah, i did.

.....maybe one of our ds's is beig retarded.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> yeah, i did.
> 
> .....maybe one of our ds's is beig retarded.



Prolly mine.  This happens a lot.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2007)

i sent a pm. lets ditch the battle. maybe we will find out which one was the culprit later...


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Gonna try to reinstall it with the firewall down during installation.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Shion: I reinstalled it without the firewall up.  Try the voice chat one more time, if it fails we'll give up for now.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 29, 2007)

I use 2wire.


----------



## Masaki (May 29, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I use 2wire.



Which is probably why it worked with you.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 29, 2007)

Just wondering if someone could help me set up wifi? I'm in the process of battling the 1st gym leader right now.


----------



## Sasugay (May 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I know you got every item but you can't expect people to only trade with you if they want items otherwise noone else would ever get a trade.
> 
> If you want something ask for it and offer every item but don't butt in in every trade people try to do XD.



I know, in my first post about Items I said u could trade with someone else. The hing is, u asked who had it when u knew I had it.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 29, 2007)

Hurray Shinku is now a Pinplup!


----------



## Lazybook (May 29, 2007)

Sasugay I need a macho brace!!!


----------



## Sasugay (May 29, 2007)

Another? Whatya got? Any shinies....????


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Just wondering if someone could help me set up wifi? I'm in the process of battling the 1st gym leader right now.



1st for emulator. 2nd for DS. A for basic instruction.

1.Your using an emulator right?  If you are I really doubt that you can connect... but I believe that are some Emulator only wi-fi setup programs somewhere....

2.If you arent using emulator (I though you said you were... ) then just say what you have... USB (like me ^^) or wireless. I can help you with the USB.

A.The basic instruction is go to the pokemon center of the 1st Gym(all others apply(after) but this is the sonnest you'll get it so get it now)  and go down stairs and talk to the ladies on the left and they will give you your FC.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Question. Your Gyarados had life orb? if then with the remaining HP and the sandstorm I would doubt that it could last long :/ still lets have another battle another time
> 
> We are currently 1 and 1



Yea, I want to see how thing go when I finish up my Salamence and new Straptor.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Just wondering if someone could help me set up wifi? I'm in the process of battling the 1st gym leader right now.


Oh well nevermind all my emulator says is that there is no access point in ranger but that could only just be because I don't know how to give it my ip address and all that good juicy stuff.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> 1st for emulator. 2nd for DS. A for basic instruction.
> 
> 1.Your using an emulator right?  If you are I really doubt that you can connect... but I believe that are some Emulator only wi-fi setup programs somewhere....
> 
> ...


1. I'm using a emulator.
2. I already have my 1st gym badge now and they gave me my friend roster thing but I haven't been able to get my friend code.
3. I use a wireless router.


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

Wireless... hmm I'm sorry cant help you there :/ But i'm sure someone else can  and with all the diferent programs out there i'm sure that you can set your Wi-fi quickly


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

You said you could help me with wireless though.


----------



## Lazybook (May 30, 2007)

I will give you a master ball for it.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

Well damn I'm quitting the game for a day or so since my computer crashed and I forgot to save so I get to start in Jublife city again.


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

Lol... massive fail I am... I meant to say USB sorry ><


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I will give you a master ball for it.



I'm the item trader, I have a Master Ball. More than 1. Yer very defensive on yer shinies u don't give 'em up for nothin'. Not even any item your heart desires.


----------



## Lazybook (May 30, 2007)

Do you have berries?


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

HELL NO! Berries are hard to get. But there are some berries I might already have so u can still ask for 'em but no gurantees on berries.


----------



## Lazybook (May 30, 2007)

Lolwtf I traded my S. Lickitung for S. Riolu and S. Giratina


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

I got a Shiny Dratini and Mewtwo. Got 'em yesterday. They're cool to look at.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (May 30, 2007)

Yay I have a Shiny Deoxys.


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

What could I give to ya for it? Any item and a lvl 100.

Edit: Is it legit?


----------



## Lazybook (May 30, 2007)

SASUGAY ILL give YOU my shiny DEOXYS legit for your shiny PALKIA


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

Shiny Palkia, I traded that like a week ago. Is it still in my sig? I haven't added or gotten rid of 'em.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 30, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

i would but its almost bed time


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone want to battle?


I would but I would need like $150.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

anyone know how much a fist plate would rasie a fighting attacks power

o and the abiliy iron fist, same question for a punch move


----------



## Allen89 (May 30, 2007)

I've been thinking about battling on wifi for a while, when I saw this thing yesterday on faqs.com. Apparently, there's people who go through the process of raising pokemon through eggs and getting all the best natures, stats, abilities, EV's etc. And then there's a long and complicated process with this IV and EV thing, before they start going to Elite 4 to train. IN the end, they get pokemon that are much more uber then normal, stats wise. I mean wtf, who has time to do this?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> I've been thinking about battling on wifi for a while, when I saw this thing yesterday on faqs.com. Apparently, there's people who go through the process of raising pokemon through eggs and getting all the best natures, stats, abilities, EV's etc. And then there's a long and complicated process with this IV and EV thing, before they start going to Elite 4 to train. IN the end, they get pokemon that are much more uber then normal, stats wise. I mean wtf, who has time to do this?



I assure you , atleast 85% of the regulars here do this. They do it after they caught all the legendaries and...basicly done everything else exept Ev train and IV/nature breed the pokemon and fill the pokedex.

From my experience it's not THAT hard/long and it's verrrrrrry rewarding to see the pokemon you just trained for 2 days own whole teams of other people without being hit one time or even allowing the opponent to get 1 attack in (true story).

If you actually care about competative battling you sorta have to do this cause you'll get your ass handded to you allmost all times. In the end it's not that hard and it's fun after a while....you need to try it out yourself and see , just use the guides in serebi or wherever you go and check stuff up.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

i agree, between work and sleep I barely have the time to do it. havent actually been able to for like two weeks


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I assure you , atleast 85% of the regulars here do this. They do it after they caught all the legendaries and...basicly done everything else exept Ev train and IV/nature breed the pokemon and fill the pokedex.
> 
> From my experience it's not THAT hard/long and it's verrrrrrry rewarding to see the pokemon you just trained for 2 days own whole teams of other people without being hit one time or even allowing the opponent to get 1 attack in (true story).
> 
> If you actually care about competative battling you sorta have to do this cause you'll get your ass handded to you allmost all times. In the end it's not that hard and it's fun after a while....you need to try it out yourself and see , just use the guydes in serebi or wherever you go and check stuff up.



hey do you know if theresa way to get better DVs(is this y everyone is breeding eggs) or is it just random


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> I've been thinking about battling on wifi for a while, when I saw this thing yesterday on faqs.com. Apparently, there's people who go through the process of raising pokemon through eggs and getting all the best natures, stats, abilities, EV's etc. And then there's a long and complicated process with this IV and EV thing, before they start going to Elite 4 to train. IN the end, they get pokemon that are much more uber then normal, stats wise. I mean wtf, who has time to do this?



There are vitamins that give you 100 free EVs in the desire stat. Macho brace double the EVs gained and theres also the pokerus which doubles it too... 
Still its kinda hardcore for those who dont play the game alot...

Edit: Lol Drei beat me to it


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

my iv eved garchomp has made me so proud


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> hey do you know if theresa way to get better DVs(is this y everyone is breeding eggs) or is it just random



Random but the further the generation the EVs tend to be a bit better. For example if you have a bulbasaur that was the 4th grandchild of your original bulbasaur it has chances of it's IVs being higher in general compared to it's grand granpa but there's a possibility of the 1st bulbasaur having better IVs also.





Countach said:


> my iv eved garchomp has made me so proud



Mine 2....after 1 SD it really owns....btw if sand veil didn't shield yours yesterday i belive mine would have swept your entire team XD. Is yours jolly too or adamant?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

o and is IV=DV


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Random but the further the generation the EVs tend to be a bit better. For example if you have a bulbasaur that was the 4th grandchild of your original bulbasaur it has chances of it's IVs being higher in general compared to it's grand granpa but there's a possibility of the 1st bulbasaur having better IVs also.



ok I understand, but is this proven fact or someones wishfull thinking


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Random but the further the generation the EVs tend to be a bit better. For example if you have a bulbasaur that was the 4th grandchild of your original bulbasaur it has chances of it's IVs being higher in general compared to it's grand granpa but there's a possibility of the 1st bulbasaur having better IVs also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its adamant, with 388 att, and 303 speed

and latios would of killed it, 350 speed


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> ok I understand, but is this proven fact or someones wishfull thinking



Well...it's somwhere inbetween....more than wishfull thinking but it's not set in stone like how water is super effective against fire.


And IV=IndividualValues while EV=Effort Values....i don't know nor i have ever seen DV before...


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

DV=Deter Values and i think its the same as IV. THanks for the info and lastly do you happen to know how much the ability iron fist increases a punch moves attack


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> its adamant, with 388 att, and 303 speed
> 
> and latios would of killed it, 350 speed



Not if you BPd speed to it because he'd BP right into a Dclaw with SD boost...but yeah if you sent him instead of ninjask...my comp would prolly die. Mine is jolly with 324 spd and 354 att...i went for the speedy approach so it can be selfserving with SD and not rely to BPd speed or attack and balance out the extra round for the opponent with giving him focus sash for those pesky fast 1hkoers  .





willtheshadow said:


> DV=Deter Values and i think its the same as IV. THanks for the info and lastly do you happen to know how much the ability iron fist increases a punch moves attack



I dont' know about iron fist sorry.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

theres another meaning for DV, its dynamic values, though ive never looked into this...


----------



## Hiruma (May 30, 2007)

On average it takes 1 week to breed a pokemon with good IVs and EV train it, add in 1 month misc. time to do stuff like beat battle tower for focus sash and choice band means that it takes about 2 1/2 months to complete one team.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

any1 wanna battle?


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

I never really understood IVs or EVs.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> On average it takes 1 week to breed a pokemon with good IVs and EV train it, add in 1 month misc. time to do stuff like beat battle tower for focus sash and choice band means that it takes about 2 1/2 months to complete one team.



It only takes me 1-2 days per pokemon (pluss 2-4 semi-EVd with exp.shares) to get it to lvl 50ish in order to be tested in the battle park and the testing provides me with the points for the extra quake TMs (80 points per) i'm needing here and there.

1 month per team sounds crazy to me unless you plan on EVing like 50 pokemon and then test em and then figure out your team.....i prefer to check possible combos on serebi then decide and then start to actually EV stuff.


----------



## Judgemento (May 30, 2007)

Quick and easy guide

and Miss USA, Rachel Smith

More in depth. Its ruby/sapphire but the EV and everything else applies the same to all pokemon games.

and Miss USA, Rachel Smith


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

hero, wanna battle?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

is there a way to tell if you got good ivs at a low level.......cause from what Ive read thepkmn has to be atleast level 50 to tell corrrect


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

u get confirmed IVs at lvl 50+, u get estimated IVs at 25+, u dont get the right IVs if ur 19 below


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

DD fix your photobucket, your bandwith is too high


----------



## willtheshadow (May 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u get confirmed IVs at lvl 50+, u get estimated IVs at 25+, u dont get the right IVs if ur 19 below



thanks. i dont mind getting the right nature and ev training so far, but there aint no way in hell ima sit around and try to get good ivs to lol. not enough time in my day


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

lol iknw, iv been trying this morning xD

hey count, have u got an expert belt?


----------



## Hiruma (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It only takes me 1-2 days per pokemon (pluss 2-4 semi-EVd with exp.shares) to get it to lvl 50ish in order to be tested in the battle park and the testing provides me with the points for the extra quake TMs (80 points per) i'm needing here and there.
> 
> 1 month per team sounds crazy to me unless you plan on EVing like 50 pokemon and then test em and then figure out your team.....i prefer to check possible combos on serebi then decide and then start to actually EV stuff.



Check combos on Serebii lol ;[ Serebii is the authorative source on in-game stats but their strategy is less than desirable. That aside, to make a team would definitely a month or more of hard breeding if you consider that you're going to want stuff like 31/31/x/x/31/31 Jolly Weavile so that it survives Azelf flamethrowers because that kind of stuff can decide a match. Multiply that kind of pure hard breeding with the difficulty of getting good parents and that's easily a month, quite possibly more.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

trying to get those IVs means theres no tactics in it what so ever. if u cant beat an azelf witha weavile, then why not use a diff pokemon oO... thats just a waste of time really.

all ur trying to do is survive a hit... >.>

training a poke  for me only takes 1-2 days.... ive never spent more than2 days training 1 pokemon x_D


----------



## Hiruma (May 30, 2007)

Well, if the only thing standing in your way was Azelf killing you with a flamethrower, you could swap in your Weavile, tank the shot, and then proceed to sweep his team. Difference between a win or a loss here. Situations like that happen often enough, especially Speed. You do not want your Weavile losing to another Weavile because it was 1 speed IV short.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Check combos on Serebii lol ;[ Serebii is the authorative source on in-game stats but their strategy is less than desirable. That aside, to make a team would definitely a month or more of hard breeding if you consider that you're going to want stuff like 31/31/x/x/31/31 Jolly Weavile so that it survives Azelf flamethrowers because that kind of stuff can decide a match. Multiply that kind of pure hard breeding with the difficulty of getting good parents and that's easily a month, quite possibly more.



I didn't say check combos as in check for other people's combos....check combos as in check pokes in the serebidex , what moves/stats they got and  make up my own combos. And i suppose i'm lucky enough to hach good pokes i suppose.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Well, if the only thing standing in your way was Azelf killing you with a flamethrower, you could swap in your Weavile, tank the shot, and then proceed to sweep his team. Difference between a win or a loss here. Situations like that happen often enough, especially Speed. You do not want your Weavile losing to another Weavile because it was 1 speed IV short.



THIS is where tactics come in. thats y u give it suitable items to help it. trying to get 31 in all IVs has a 1 in a million chance.


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

no expert bell dd

need to raise a dragonite, that sould be boring


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

8( damn... never mind, but thats what ill be wanting if manage to get it ^^


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

anybody got a choice scarf?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody got a choice scarf?



You can get 1 for i think 48 points in the battle park.


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

yea but i dont want to wast 2-4 hours of my life



yet i have 125 hours on the game


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> yea but i dont want to wast 2-4 hours of my life
> 
> 
> 
> yet i have 125 hours on the game



XD...i almost have double that time .


----------



## 2Shea (May 30, 2007)

Thats nothing, I know people with over 400 hours.

(btw we've almost reached page 600! lol)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Thats nothing, I know people with over 400 hours.
> 
> (btw we've almost reached page 600! lol)



lol It's not going to mean anything until we get this thread OVER 9000!!!! pages.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Holy crap, I just hatched a Shiny, Female Riolu.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Holy crap, I just hatched a Shiny, Female Riolu.



What do you want for it?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What do you want for it?



A Timid, female Lucario.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 30, 2007)

Congrats on the shiny man.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Congrats on the shiny man.



Thanks, but other than looking good, I have no use for it (especially when it has the wrong personality). If anyone can find a Timid, Female Lucario. The shiny is yours.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> A Timid, female Lucario.



Would a Modest lucario make a good substitute?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would a Modest lucario make a good substitute?



Sorry, I want a fast Lucario.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 30, 2007)

I'll get you a Timid Riolu for the shiny one XD. Well if I can actually get one XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'll get you a Timid Riolu for the shiny one XD. Well if I can actually get one XD



Female and Lucario, dude. I don't want to have to evolve it since Riolu cannot breed till evolution.

*EDIT: Nevermind. I hatched one.*


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 30, 2007)

Fine it's a deal. I just want a shiny XD. It's probably gonna take me a day since I'm working today :|


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

any1 wanna battle oO?.... just wanna try a new poke out 8_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Fine it's a deal. I just want a shiny XD. It's probably gonna take me a day since I'm working today :|



Sorry dude, I just hatched one. I don't need one anymore.


----------



## Shadow Blade (May 30, 2007)

EH POOP. Oh well.

EDIT: YAY MY POST STARTS THE 600TH PAGE!!!


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 30, 2007)

Anyone know a good moveset for a poliwrath or if i shoud even use one?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

lol no, dont use it XD swampert'sa better water type


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Yeah...poli kinda sucks lol. Gyarados has become a beast now and you should try it out .


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 30, 2007)

K thnx so should i get a sp.att nature for gyarados, and whats a good moveset for him?


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA BATTLE??!!?

3v3 no legends


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2007)

Not Spc.Atk.

A Normal ATK plus is best. He's a physical beast.
Waterfall
D.Dance
Ice Fang
Whateveryouwant


----------



## FFLN (May 30, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Anyone know a good moveset for a poliwrath or if i shoud even use one?



Poliwrath had the best combo in GSC. Mind Reader + Fissure. It was killer. Throw in Blizzard and Dynamic Punch and you would have alot covered.

Poliwrath can no longer learn Fissure since it's no longer a TM and it's also not taught by a Move Tutor either.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Not Spc.Atk.
> 
> A Normal ATK plus is best. He's a physical beast.
> Waterfall
> ...



Ya got it. The 4th move should be quake to counter those pesky electric types that he so fears.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (May 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun at the battle tower for me!


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ya got it. The 4th move should be quake to counter those pesky electric types that he so fears.



Yea, that's what I use in his 4th spot, but it depends on what he has trouble with.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

who wants to battle 6v6?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

shion, ill battle if u want 8D havnt battled u b4 ^^


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle? ^^ 6X6, no legendaries...


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> shion, ill battle if u want 8D havnt battled u b4 ^^



ok, ill battle. 3v3.no lgnds.

i added u already and am in lobby


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

shion.... are u even here Oo... been waiting for a while ......................... xDDDD

edit: woops u replied when i posted XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Have anyone used the move Me First? Does it really go first against a faster opponent, and does it really attack with the opponent's move?


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

wolf battle..


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> wolf battle..



Ok sure, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

nice match shion xD


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

it was freakin awesome!

dang that weavile.........

my PUBIC LICE got the crud kicked out of it...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

ahahah pubic lice xDDDDDDDD


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

you didnt see my gengar's name?

haha, my typhlosion's is spider man.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

lol yeah i noticed their names xDDDD i was loling ahahahaha



Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone wanna battle? ^^ 6X6, no legendaries...


ill give it a go 8D
havnt battled u b4 ^^'

EDIT: im inside waiting 83


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

hmmmm....... is dreiko loggeg on?

i wanna battle in JUS


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Have anyone used the move Me First? Does it really go first against a faster opponent, and does it really attack with the opponent's move?



If your poke can use the attack then it goes first and at 1.5 the power of the attack too....used it on lukario a bit.... although extreemspeed is better all around IMO.

@shion: Sorry i'm in the battle tower atm...checking out my new electivre and gyarados double battle combo .


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

ok. shout to me if you wanna battle.

i have an urge...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok. shout to me if you wanna battle.
> 
> i have an urge...



Sorry but i already played like 3 hours of JUS today so i don't think i'll be playing anymore today .


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry but i already played like 3 hours of JUS today so i don't think i'll be playing anymore today .



ok, cool.......


----------



## Mecha Wolf (May 30, 2007)

GG, Count. I will have to teach a pokemon taunt now. And thanks Dreikoo for the info on "Me First".


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

yea taunts a good idea, my garchomp is a sweeping machine, to bad it needed a nap XD

good game


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

Any1 wanna battle? No legendaries...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

AS, ill battle 8____D i said it earlier ^^'


----------



## sasukeuchiha150 (May 30, 2007)

i have good pokemon


----------



## sasukeuchiha150 (May 30, 2007)

im have good pokemon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

oh ok, ill go in now 83


----------



## sasukeuchiha150 (May 30, 2007)

just name one i have just about all of them on shappire or firered


----------



## sasukeuchiha150 (May 30, 2007)

i have a charizardlevel100 blastoise level100 venisauar level 76


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Stop with the spam and once someone actaully asks you what you got start listing your stuff. (if someone doesn't ask you it means no one cares btw...)


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

ha dreikoo's sig does not work XD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

I can see my sig....can't you  ?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

xD gud game AS x_D i never knew u had two laprases and sheer cold X_____D

lol driek, u shudnt use thesame link when i post the pics, thats what makes the bandwich go really high xD... ill try and re host it, but ill use image shack 8_D


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

no i see photobucket bandwith exceeded


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Well i do see it...i'll check the settings i suppose.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

I don't see it either, maybe it's my browser, though (Sh*t-AOL, w/ Hilary Duff browser skin)


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

blame DD, and his full photobucket XD


----------



## Serp (May 30, 2007)

thanks for the trade Countach  very helpfull


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> blame DD, and his full photobucket XD



lol its cos every1s using thesame link to my album xDDDD... unlike u and the others who have rehosted it xD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

I have a quick Q (a bit off-topic, but I must know)

Does Dreiko _really_ have a soul-patch/goatee thing?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 30, 2007)

lol he does xD... u should see his picture, he had a 'stache, but i just added the goatee to make it look younger xD


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Stop with the spam and once someone actaully asks you what you got start listing your stuff. (if someone doesn't ask you it means no one cares btw...)



HAHA Yer mean to the noob who probably hasn't read the rules. Seriously though, kid, we care about competitive battling and shinies, having 'em all ain't hard to do. Simple really. Holding an item trading business....overwhelming. I have to get like Choice Scarfs everyday. Countach, haven't found it yet.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I have a quick Q (a bit off-topic, but I must know)
> 
> Does Dreiko _really_ have a soul-patch/goatee thing?



If you like i could PM you the pic i sent to dragon...although i clean shaved yesterday cause i had a date....it's still a proud memory and i bet i'll regrow it back . (btw my hair is longer than the hair my gym leader pic has XD )

 And thanks for the link dragon  .



edit: you guys see the sig now?


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

how did u lose the your charger anyway XD

Drek are u a hippy or something? ><


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol he does xD... u should see his picture, he had a 'stache, but i just added the goatee to make it look younger xD



You make those trainer pic thingies? I want one... What do I have to do? Send a glamour shot or something?


----------



## Serp (May 30, 2007)

i want one too


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> how did u lose the your charger anyway XD
> 
> Drek are u a hippy or something? ><



No lol...i look like a death metal fan or something like that but i just like my hair that way....i'm classic anime fan/gamer basicly.


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo i found your pic on google


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Lmao no....i'm not fat and i got straighter hair.


----------



## Sasugay (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No lol...i look like a death metal fan or something like that but i just like my hair that way....i'm classic anime fan/gamer basicly.



Me too, I also have long hair. Everyone bitches at me and tells me to get it cut. I can't see yer sig but that's cuz I got done playing Gunbound and when I'm done playing  game it slows down my comp till I restart it but I don't want to restart it.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No lol...i look like a death metal fan or something like that but i just like my hair that way....i'm classic anime fan/gamer basicly.



Is it possible to look like a typical gamer? (*confused)

Then again, I look like a typical Staten Islander (Fake'n Bake tan, acrylic nails, and a bottle blonde dye-job that cost more than a car payment...)


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Meh whatever...here's 1 of the pics you make your own conclusions as to what i look like  .


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Is it possible to look like a typical gamer? (*confused)
> 
> Then again, I look like a typical Staten Islander (Fake'n Bake tan, acrylic nails, and a* bottle blonde dye-job that cost more than a car payment*...)



....................
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh whatever...here's 1 of the pics you make your own conclusions as to what i look like  .



u can control lightning     rep


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> u can control lightning     rep



Actually...that was the camera that i took my pic with  .


----------



## 2Shea (May 30, 2007)

Haha seeing how people look compared to their trainers is pretty cool.

I think I posted my pic in here back when DD did my trainer, though its quite some time ago since I was the first one xD


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Shion: If you're here right now, do you want to see if voice chat works?  I reinstalled the Wifi software last night while my firewall was turned off.


----------



## Countach (May 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually...that was the camera that i took my pic with  .




oh...........


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 30, 2007)

Countach said:


> ....................
> *Spoiler*: __



I take my hair seriously... 



> Actually...that was the camera that i took my pic with  .



How small is it? (A James Bond Pen camera or something?) I hate my camera, bulky DSLR thing... (but I put little glitter things on it, so it looks adorable!)


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2007)

Anyone have an Extra EQ or Stone edge they can trade?
I got a few extra Tms,items and of course some pokes.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I take my hair seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> How small is it? (A James Bond Pen camera or something?) I hate my camera, bulky DSLR thing... (but I put little glitter things on it, so it looks adorable!)



It's about palm size....if you look at the pic you can make it out...the light is it's flash at the top right corner and the rest of is can somewhat be seen. It's about half as big as a normal DS but lighter. And it can work as a netcam and record videos too...it's a kickass cam .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Does the everstone trick work with Dittos?


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Does the everstone trick work with Dittos?



Only if it's the Female in the breeding.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Only if it's the Female in the breeding.



I thought that Ditto takes priority over female in that situation.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Strange... in the last hour I've only hatched one modest Riolu.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Strange... in the last hour I've only hatched one modest Riolu.



I wouldn't recommend modest for Lucario, since it can dual sweep.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Im here masaki.

Im on wifi.

I battled Dynamic Dragon, so my wifi is fine.

lets do it!\

If we are able to,  3v3 no legends.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Im here masaki.
> 
> Im on wifi.
> 
> ...



I'll be right there once I'm done with Safari Zone.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I'll be right there once I'm done with Safari Zone.



try not to take as long as yesterday  lol

im in lobby.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I wouldn't recommend modest for Lucario, since it can dual sweep.



I'm trying to raise it as a Special Sweeper. This makes it an hour and a half with only one modest.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

i see you need a cyndaquil.^ i can trade you.

just gimme an offer


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> try not to take as long as yesterday  lol
> 
> im in lobby.



I will make an attempt to do so.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i see you need a cyndaquil.^ i can trade you.
> 
> just gimme an offer



What do you need?


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I thought that Ditto takes priority over female in that situation.


It depends on the Gender of the poke Ditto is breeding with.

If You Breed a Male Chimchar with an Adamant Ditto you give the Everstone to Ditto.There's a 50% chance that the babies would be Adamant.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> It depends on the Gender of the poke Ditto is breeding with.
> 
> If You Breed a Male Chimchar with an Adamant Ditto you give the Everstone to Ditto.There's a 50% chance that the babies would be Adamant.



I heard it's always Ditto...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> It depends on the Gender of the poke Ditto is breeding with.
> 
> If You Breed a Male Chimchar with an Adamant Ditto you give the Everstone to Ditto.There's a 50% chance that the babies would be Adamant.



Then luck really isn't on my side today, I've only gotten 1 out of 28 in the last hour and a half.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What do you need?



i need a power herb OR a focus sash OR a tm ice beam OR a tm earthquake OR a beldum preferrably with sassy nature. OR darkrai OR a lv 1 rattata with endavor and quick attack

have any of em?


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I heard it's always Ditto...


If you breed a Female Chimchar with a Ditto,and Ditto's Holding the Everstone the trick wouldn't work.
Since Ditto's the Male in the relationship.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

Ah well....


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

you were online masaki, did you log off?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i need a power herb OR a focus sash OR a tm ice beam OR a tm earthquake OR a beldum preferrably with sassy nature. OR darkrai OR a lv 1 rattata with endavor and quick attack
> 
> have any of em?



Unfortunately no


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Unfortunately no



do you have an expert belt?


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you were online masaki, did you log off?



Yeah, figured it's not going to work any better today than it did yesterday.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Yeah, figured it's not going to work any better today than it did yesterday.



lets try voice chat 1 more time.

if it doesnt, then we quit for good.


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> lets try voice chat 1 more time.
> 
> if it doesnt, then we quit for good.



Or at least until a solution is found.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

..........oh well.....

do you go on wifi through USB connector?


----------



## Masaki (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ..........oh well.....
> 
> do you go on wifi through USB connector?



Yeah.

I really need Denkou to give a thorough explanation of how he made it work.


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

crud... i wanted to vs you.... oh well........


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> do you have an expert belt?



Don't even know where to find it.


----------



## Attama (May 30, 2007)

Find the Expert Belt at route 221 if you show the guy there the lvl pokemon he wants too see... I might have one, but I'm unable to check at the moment


----------



## Biscuits (May 30, 2007)

I don't think it's called "Expert Belt" isn't it Muscle Band?Unless they're totally different things.

@attamah I'm gonna look into that.
What would you want for a Elekid with an Electrizer?


----------



## "Shion" (May 30, 2007)

i forget...........


----------



## Hiruma (May 30, 2007)

Well, tactics is all very well, but shit IVs shouldn't be stopping you from winning a game that you otherwise could have because it took away some of your pokemon's abilities.


----------



## Attama (May 30, 2007)

I have one of the 3 belts that guy gives you, Black Belt, got to check today and show him another pokemon to get the other 2


----------



## Davee (May 30, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?  100 6v6 singles
Guess not then. bbl


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Dam >_> I was sleeping the whole day so I missed the battles everyone were asking some pages back xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

Anyone still up for some battles?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

can someone explain how focus sash works

o and r the majority of sweepers physical now


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

^Focus Sash allows you to survive an attack with 1 HP which otherwise would've killed you.

Yes, a majority of the top sweepers are now physical. You can shrug off not having an adequate counter for say Gengar and Starmie which are both great special sweepers, but if you don't have a good counter for something like Gyarados, you're as good as dead once it gets off one or two Dragon Dances. Also mainly because Gyarados in my opinion is THE best sweeper and most dangerous Pokemon this generation due to the introduction of new physical Waterfall, 2-4 turn lasting Taunt, and new moves like Ice Fang and Stone Edge.

To top it off people are now scared to death bringing in a Pokemon to Thunderbolt it which would OHKO it because you never know when an Electivire is lurking around in the opponents team. Once it gets that speed boost, it can outrun anything in the game that didn't get some kind of SPD buff and can do super effective damage to 13 out of 17 types in the game.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Focus Sash allows you to survive an attack with 1 HP which otherwise would've killed you.
> 
> Yes, a majority of the top sweepers are now physical. You can shrug off not having an adequate counter for say Gengar and Starmie which are both great special sweepers, but if you don't have a good counter for something like Gyarados, you're as good as dead once it gets off one or two Dragon Dances. Also mainly because Gyarados in my opinion is THE best sweeper and most dangerous Pokemon this generation due to the introduction of new physical Waterfall, 2-4 turn lasting Taunt, and new moves like Ice Fang and Stone Edge.
> 
> To top it off people are now scared to death bringing in a Pokemon to Thunderbolt it which would OHKO it because you never know when an Electivire is lurking around in the opponents team. Once it gets that speed boost, it can outrun anything in the game that didn't get some kind of SPD buff and can do super effective damage to 13 out of 17 types in the game.



thanks for the info. so your saying that untill im reduced to 1 health i cant be killed. how many times does it work.do i have to have full health to start


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

lololol Im fighting a Blissey in a match.... with the following moves

Double team
Counter
Softboiled
Toxic

It also has Leftovers xD Killed my Tyranitar with a God knows what kind of hax  by using counter. Double team kept my Gengar from absorbing hp... thus it died after getting hit with sandstorm every turn and it used toxic againts my Starmie xDD btw she has 6 DT already. Sigh... time to start all over again :/


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> lololol Im fighting a Blissey in a match.... with the following moves
> 
> Double team
> Counter
> ...


Get a Poke that knows Taunt....
Your Tyranitar should have it,if not than teach it!
After you taunt a Blissy you can pull of  and "x" amount of Dragon Dances.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 31, 2007)

Team building is going to be a bitch before the tourney. so far I have only 2 definate slots filled the remaining 4 are debatable for now.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Get a Poke that knows Taunt....
> Your Tyranitar should have it,if not than teach it!
> After you taunt a Blissy you can pull of  and "x" amount of Dragon Dances.



I dont like taunt...   Though I know it can be very useful againts pokemon that know DD (Gyarados >_>) or those that batton pass (Ninjask)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

@ willtheshadow: I think the effect only works one and you don't have to be at full health already to activate the item. It'll automatically lets you suvive once.

@ Hero's Card: You might want to reconsider that thought about Taunt. Taunt allows Pokemon like Gyarados to go on a rampage with Dragon Dance. The only Pokemons that comes to mind that can OHKO Gyarados after 1 DD are Aerodactyl and Jolteon. So a lot of people would like to send in something to Haze, Phaze, or status it up. Taunt prevents anything from getting rid of the DD buff, so you can freely DD up as long as they don't send in something that can for sure take you on. If you don't have DD, Swampert can come in and Roar you away, same goes with Skarm whirlwinding you, Umbreon snatching and baton pass your DD away, and Weezing burning you with Will-o-Wisp. Seriously, burning Gyarados is like rendering it useless or any physical sweeper for that matter.


----------



## _ThE NeJi_ (May 31, 2007)

can anybody solve my problem!?

im at veilstone city and i have 5 pokemon in my team and they are all level 30, should i just not battle any1 on the way to pastoria city, becoz if they level up i think they will start to disobey becoz i haven't got the fan badge yet. im waiting till a bit later in the game to get my 6th pokemon. what shud i do!?


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

@ Duy K I'll think about it  I have 3 questions though

If i'm not mistaken Burning decreases attack right? 
Does taunt ignore protect and detect? 
Taunt always goes first ?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

thanks duy
question for anyone, what would be better to ev on a snorlax, health or deffense


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

Will, read this about snorlax:


It should help


----------



## Allen89 (May 31, 2007)

I know this is late, but thx for the replies on EV and IV. Since I'm a noob compared to you guys, I have more questions. How do you guys generally set up your poke team? Do you try and aim for 6 strong poke of different types, do you focus only on pokemon with high atk and speed, do you have a sweeper, a tank, a stats poke (a pokemon that uses Reflect, or other stats improving thing for team), a switcher (one who uses baton pass or roar), or what? I really have no clue what's best. RIght now, I just want to get poke with high speed and high atks, but it seems it's easily countered by those who use lots of strategy. 

Also, which of these is the best? Salamence, Garchomp, Metagross or Tyranitar, generally?
Scyther, Scizor, or Weavile? 

Sorry for big post with too many questions.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Will, read this about snorlax:
> 
> 
> It should help



thanks but im trying out my own type. my problem is that i cant decide what is better to ev between def or hp. i have the same prob with other pokemon as well


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

> Salamence, Garchomp, Metagross or Tyranitar, generally?



Actually those 4 are really powerfull 

Metagross and Tyranitar can be used for attacking and with a good def to last. Salamence and Garchomp have high att and they are faster (especially Garchomp) but there def/spdef are on the low side compared to Gross and Ttard. This was the quick explanation but you can ask Duy for a more in depth explanation


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> I know this is late, but thx for the replies on EV and IV. Since I'm a noob compared to you guys, I have more questions. How do you guys generally set up your poke team? Do you try and aim for 6 strong poke of different types, do you focus only on pokemon with high atk and speed, do you have a sweeper, a tank, a stats poke (a pokemon that uses Reflect, or other stats improving thing for team), a switcher (one who uses baton pass or roar), or what? I really have no clue what's best. RIght now, I just want to get poke with high speed and high atks, but it seems it's easily countered by those who use lots of strategy.
> 
> Also, which of these is the best? Salamence, Garchomp, Metagross or Tyranitar, generally?
> Scyther, Scizor, or Weavile?
> ...










IMO, "the Best" is a loose term in this game. I depends on what moves, Evs, Natures, and whhat your up against. Your list is most of the more powerful and widly usd pokes already


----------



## Hiruma (May 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> @ willtheshadow: I think the effect only works one and you don't have to be at full health already to activate the item. It'll automatically lets you suvive once.
> 
> @ Hero's Card: You might want to reconsider that thought about Taunt. Taunt allows Pokemon like Gyarados to go on a rampage with Dragon Dance. The only Pokemons that comes to mind that can OHKO Gyarados after 1 DD are Aerodactyl and Jolteon. So a lot of people would like to send in something to Haze, Phaze, or status it up. Taunt prevents anything from getting rid of the DD buff, so you can freely DD up as long as they don't send in something that can for sure take you on. If you don't have DD, Swampert can come in and Roar you away, same goes with Skarm whirlwinding you, Umbreon snatching and baton pass your DD away, and Weezing burning you with Will-o-Wisp. Seriously, burning Gyarados is like rendering it useless or any physical sweeper for that matter.



Focus Sash only works when you go from full to zero. Anything can OHKO a stat-up sweeper with a Focus Sash or a Choice Scarf and a proper move. Anyway, if you set up properly there's a variant of Dos that does not need taunt.



Hero's Card said:


> @ Duy K I'll think about it  I have 3 questions though
> 
> If i'm not mistaken Burning decreases attack right?
> Does taunt ignore protect and detect?
> Taunt always goes first ?



Burn halves attack, Taunt blocks protect and detect, and Taunt does not have any speed modifiers.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Hiruma said:


> Focus Sash only works when you go from full to zero. Anything can OHKO a stat-up sweeper with a Focus Sash or a Choice Scarf and a proper move. Anyway, if you set up properly there's a variant of Dos that does not need taunt.
> 
> 
> 
> Burn halves attack, Taunt blocks protect and detect, and Taunt does not have any speed modifiers.



are you sure about focus sash, cause that sounds like the focus band. otherwise there would be no point to focus sash


----------



## Allen89 (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Actually those 4 are really powerfull
> 
> Metagross and Tyranitar can be used for attacking and with a good def to last. Salamence and Garchomp have high att and they are faster (especially Garchomp) but there def/spdef are on the low side compared to Gross and Ttard. This was the quick explanation but you can ask Duy for a more in depth explanation



I guess salamence and Garchomp do have the speed, but when fighting against ice, if their first atk does not kill imediately, they are screwed. especialy. Weavil would probably own both these dragons easily. 



willtheshadow said:


> IMO, "the Best" is a loose term in this game. I depends on what moves, Evs, Natures, and whhat your up against. Your list is most of the more powerful and widly usd pokes already


Yeah, I thought most people would probably use these. When you guys do battle, do you ask tell each other what poke you're gonna use, or do you just fight and hope the enemy has a set that's at a disadvantage against your set.

Also, do you prefer Gengar, Alakazam, or Gardevour ? Gengar has hypnosis, and a pokemon with high speed + Hypnosis possibly > All.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> I guess salamence and Garchomp do have the speed, but when fighting against ice, if their first atk does not kill imediately, they are screwed. especialy. Weavil would probably own both these dragons easily.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought most people would probably use these. When you guys do battle, do you ask tell each other what poke you're gonna use, or do you just fight and hope the enemy has a set that's at a disadvantage against your set.
> ...



from what ive seen of battles, its just lets battle...ok....no legends....what lvl 50...100. I myself have no done any online battles. just started eving my first poke


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (May 31, 2007)

what's the best EV trainning for golum and snorunt


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

depends on their roles and move choice


----------



## Allen89 (May 31, 2007)

Cool, I'm gonna start too. Once I get my uber set, I'm quiting leveling up poke, and focus more on completion.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

> I guess salamence and Garchomp do have the speed, but when fighting against ice, if their first atk does not kill imediately, they are screwed. especialy. Weavil would probably own both these dragons easily.


Theres focus sash 



> Also, do you prefer Gengar, Alakazam, or Gardevour ? Gengar has hypnosis, and a pokemon with high speed + Hypnosis possibly > All.



Todays matches are too heated to risk using hypnosis just to watch it fail while the other pokemon comes in and OHKO it or switches with a pokemon that may be faster. (Weavile)


----------



## Allen89 (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Theres focus sash



Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what does focus sash do? 




> Todays matches are too heated to risk using hypnosis just to watch it fail while the other pokemon comes in and OHKO it or switches with a pokemon that may be faster. (Weavile)



True, but chances of hitting are still much higher than not. And once a pokemon is asleep, it's incredibly screwed. I'd risk it, and if the opponent decideds to change to a faster pokemon, I can change too, right?


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

does focus sash keep you alive regardless of wether you had full health.
also if you use choice band or scarf, how do they work. you chhoose an attack and thats all you can use. can u make a new choice if u switch in and then out


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Sorry for sounding like a noob, but what does focus sash do?



Prevents you from dying, the Hp stays at 1. Still i'm not sure how it works (if its 100% the first time or random chance or OHKO hits or w/e)


----------



## Rainstorm (May 31, 2007)

death-child said:


> what's the best EV trainning for golum and snorunt



Golem, idk because I don't use it. Snorunt depends on the evolution. If you're looking at the Froslass EVs, might want to go into Speed and Sp. Atk.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Rain battttttlllllllleee? 

edit: dam... nvm your offline xD


----------



## Rainstorm (May 31, 2007)

Sorry, Hero. Training right now.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Lol okay ^^ Time to battle tower... again >_>;
If I see Blissey again with the same luck and moveset as before I'll inmediately smash my DS up xDD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

lol hmm... battle tower is spamming on blisseys after u defeat ~40 people lol... quite annoying if u dont have a good team ahaha... thank god my spiritomb takes care of it like pie xD


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

I see alot of people here are confused abotu the focus sash/band so i'll explain how it goes.

Focus band has a small *chance* of preventing death to the poke holding it when it would normally die and it can work infinite times but it's highly unlikely working more than once. Just that.

Focus sash will *always* prevent death to the holding poke when it would normally die if it had full HP at the time it took the hit but only then. 

So basicly sash kicks the band's ass cause you can predict and calculate that your poke will get 1 attack in and if that attack is swords dance and you use it on a fast and strong pokemon you can potentially sweep entire teams with just that poke thanks to focus sash.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I see alot of people here are confused abotu the focus sash/band so i'll explain how it goes.
> 
> Focus band has a small *chance* of preventing death to the poke holding it when it would normally die and it can work infinite times but it's highly unlikely working more than once. Just that.
> 
> ...



i looked around and thats differentfrom what i found, but i  choose to believe you cause I assume you've used it.


----------



## Hiruma (May 31, 2007)

Focus Band has 12.5% chance to activate every time you're about to die due to an attack. It can continue activating twice or more in a row at 12.5% chance each.

Focus Sash has a 100% chance to activate when you go from full to zero and will not activate again, even if you regained all your hp.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

willtheshadow said:


> i looked around and thats differentfrom what i found, but i  choose to believe you cause I assume you've used it.



You assume correct. I've won my fair share of battle tower battles thanks to it (after the 70th trainer when people spam lati twins and regis with explosion and uber defences...ouch XD O.o...)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

focus sash can simply be disabled by using weathers like sand storm or hail. thats the only draw back

EDIT: or stealth rock and spikes


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

would anyone care to explain choice band/scarf to me

edit:and my only thought of using the sash was to avoid getting one shot sweeped lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> focus sash can simply be disabled by using weathers like sand storm or hail. thats the only draw back
> 
> EDIT: or stealth rock and spikes



That's why i use it on garchomp...cause standstorm (the most common weather-dmg effect) doesn't affect him , also if it's your 1st poke that holds the sash it evades the spikes/stealth rock threat too .


@will: choise band increases your attack by 50% but you can use only the first attack you use till you change out. Scarf is the same but instead of the 50% attack it boosts speed by 50%.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

choice band ups atk by 1.5 but allows ur to only use 1 move,
the scarf does thesame, but instead of atk, it ups speed.



> That's why i use it on garchomp...cause standstorm (the most common weather-dmg effect) doesn't affect him , also if it's your 1st poke that holds the sash it evades the spikes/stealth rock threat too .


donfans take care of garchomps easy xD


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> choice band ups atk by 1.5 but allows ur to only use 1 move,
> the scarf does thesame, but instead of atk, it ups speed.
> 
> 
> donfans take care of garchomp easy xD



if you switch out and back incan you choose a new move


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> choice band ups atk by 1.5 but allows ur to only use 1 move,
> the scarf does thesame, but instead of atk, it ups speed.
> 
> 
> donfans take care of garchomps easy xD



Well...ofcourse it does...like i'm gonna leave him to face a donphan though >_>.


@will: Yes.


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Thanks yet again.......OMG......I think Im out of questions.........o wait, one more, whats better to ev, def or hp


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

For what pokemon?....


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

a couple actually. one being snorlax. They will both help me live longer, I just can't decide which one would be more benificial or if the effect would be the same. I was leaning toward hp seeing as that will help no matter the tye of attack


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

I don't really like snorlax...but it's EVs depend on if you want it as a curselax or you have something else in mind..and about the other pokes...i need to know what they are otherwise i can't advise you about them at all.


----------



## Kagemizu (May 31, 2007)

Sandstorm/ Hail proof
Mamoswine [Admant]@Focus Sash
Curse
EQ
Avalanche
Rest


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

> lol hmm... battle tower is spamming on blisseys after u defeat ~40 people lol... quite annoying if u dont have a good team ahaha... thank god my spiritomb takes care of it like pie xD





> You assume correct. I've won my fair share of battle tower battles thanks to it (after the 70th trainer when people spam lati twins and regis with explosion and uber defences...ouch XD O.o...)



*Imagines their current consecutive battles*
*Looks at own streak...*

MAXIMUN EFFORT TIME 
Btw I have Starmie, Gengar, Metagross, Salamence and Ttard.
Which should I use? Last time I went with Star + Gen + Ttard... and fell victim to Blissey's special def  and DT  :/


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

I didn't think the pokemon would matter, I just wanted to know what would help me to take a more damaging attack better. I have just finished EV trainig a pokemon for the first time and now its time to go about leveling and getting together a few more pokes so I have a few questions:

1. whats the fastest way to level (the League perhaps)

2. does the level matter(ex:if I level to level 100 can I still play wifi at lvl50 if someone wants to or cant play 100, will it auto downgrade me to 50 again

3. how many pokes do you guys normally play with(3 or 6)

Thanks to all for the help today. Ill check back friday morning to see if anyone was able to answer my three questions as I have to get some sleep before work. Hopfully Ill be on wifi soon rockin all your domes lol. peace


----------



## Kagemizu (May 31, 2007)

1. lucky egg and level grinding in survival area & E4
2. everything gets capped to level
3. the battles I have had on this forum most do single 6


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> 1. lucky egg and level grinding in survival area & E4
> 2. everything gets capped to level
> 3. the battles I have had on this forum most do single 6



change of plans, I gonna eat first. while im waiting could you explain the answer to question 1. I think I know where the survival area is, but what is this lucky egg and level grinding you speak of.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Lucky egg is an item normally held by wild chanseys that gives more xp (double xp was it?)


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

and lvl grinding would be?


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm if its the same as the MMORPG kind then thats when you level non stop on a same place for minute/hours till you reach your desired level...


----------



## willtheshadow (May 31, 2007)

Hero's card, Kagemizu, Dreikoo, Dynamic Dragon,and whoever else helped me that I forgot to mention, many thanks. I'm leaving......for real this time........in just a second.......later.

*shuts down comp*


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

the tournament is starting to come together >_<

Although I wasn't a fan of the pairings


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

so... is DT officially banned? and how bout OHKO moves like horn drill?


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

DD u got blind in the first round how fun


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

lol... i dont even know how good he is x____D


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

I got some guy i've never seen here for the first round but 2nd and 3rd rounds in  my bracket will be like finals XD.


----------



## darkwater297 (May 31, 2007)

Quick question was the Manaphy egg glitch fixed in the english version?


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol... i dont even know how good he is x____D



I faced him and he's a decent opponent, and that was when he wasn't at full strength in terms of the team he wanted to use. I wouldn't take him lightly, especially if he leads off with a certain pokemon that might cause you trouble.
Oh..and I lost to him , although to be fair he took out my first two pokemon before I even got my bearings and it came down to the wire (and whoever landed the first attack in the last round would have won) and he just had the more advantageous line up. 



Dynamic Dragon said:


> so... is DT officially banned? and how bout OHKO moves like horn drill?


I'm going to make a poll in the tournament thread.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Good luck with the tournament everyone xD
I wanted to participate but... I dint bother just because I was too lazy to say "I want to participate" or something like that 
and because I sleep at day and wake up at night xD


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

So everyone ready for the tourny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Good luck with the tournament everyone xD
> I wanted to participate but... I dint bother just because I was too lazy to say "I want to participate" or something like that


lol...that reminds me that I need to start training again and rework on my tourny lineup. xD


> and because I sleep at day and wake up at night xD



That part doesn't really matter since we'll be battling people from all over the world and different time zones. Plus, it's up to opponents to come to an agreement on a time, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I faced him and he's a decent opponent, and that was when he wasn't at full strength in terms of the team he wanted to use. I wouldn't take him lightly, especially if he leads off with a certain pokemon that might cause you trouble.
> Oh..and I lost to him , although to be fair he took out my first two pokemon before I even got my bearings and it came down to the wire (and whoever landed the first attack in the last round would have won) and he just had the more advantageous line up.



I've had the exact opposite experience...i beat him around 4 times (some of em just 1 Ddance with my dragopnite and sweep his entire team) and 1 time i even beat his golduck Ttar persian and houndoom (in that order) with just my unEVd crobat that had taken an icebeam while i swiched it in and froze from that ice beam too....2 persians and 2 golducks isn't much of a challenge imo unless your pokes are realy slow and have double weaknesses against water/ice .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

wait... blind, as in blind itachi right? oO... lawl... he's alright, could do with some improvements i guess, i just checked my palpad, i won 4:0 to him xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've had the exact opposite experience...i beat him around 4 times (some of em just 1 Ddance with my dragopnite and sweep his entire team) and 1 time i even beat his golduck Ttar persian and houndoom (in that order) with just my unEVd crobat that had taken an icebeam while i swiched it in and froze from that ice beam too....2 persians and 2 golducks isn't much of a challenge imo unless your pokes are realy slow and have double weaknesses against water/ice .



My pokemon have speed issues >__<

I would have won if I my lineup order was switched around. xDD


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

Breading TTar is not going to be fun

anybody want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

> That part doesn't really matter since we'll be battling people from all over the world and different time zones. Plus, it's up to opponents to come to an agreement on a time, so it shouldn't be a problem.



True but lets say I get to battle someone that has almost the same time as me... I wouln't like to make him/her wait :/ 

But if its possible to get me a spot somewhere... try to tell me so I can think about it 

 um I dint say anything? xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> True but lets say I get to battle someone that has almost the same time as me... I wouln't like to make him/her wait :/
> 
> But if its possible to get me a spot somewhere... try to tell me so I can think about it
> 
> um I dint say anything? xD



Well, the drawings are random, so I everyone will have to compromise a bit. So it's not like anyone is going to get to battle at the time convenient for them. 

And the spots are technically filled but there are a few people who may drop out, so I could always put you on the waiting list and bump you up when someone drops out (which I expect to happen to at least one person)


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Awesome thanks Kira =D My team currently is good... but I expect people with Roar so I shall change my Ninjask for a Pory Z. Even if I dont get in I plan on changing it eventually xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Awesome thanks Kira =D My team currently is good... but I expect people with Roar so I shall change my Ninjask for a Pory Z. Even if I dont get in I plan on changing it eventually xD



Cool, I'll put you on the list


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Hey, Countach I have thar Choice Scarf if yer on.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

That's why I'm not a fan of Latios >__>

Meh...I should have used my Latios in that match.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

sasu i'll be in the lobby

GG kira, latios was speed bosted so that made a differance


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> sasu i'll be in the lobby
> 
> GG kira, latios was speed bosted so that made a differance



Yeah, that Ninjask was an annoying but I should have strategized against it. 

Oh, well, I did say it was a makeshift team I put together...now I have to work on putting my real team together before the start of the tourny or I'm in trouble >_<


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

need a gyarados with taunt

thanks sasu


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Your welcome, as well as any1 who needs an item.


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

im looking for 10x Pamtre berries I will offer one of these

Shiny Rotom
Shiny Dratini
Shiny Chimchar
Shiny Riolu


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

LET'S SEE WHAT I GOT!!

Edit: *Is depressed* Don't got none. This is why I don't include berries, I can't ensure berries.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Shinji said:


> im looking for 10x Pamtre berries I will offer one of these
> 
> Shiny Rotom
> Shiny Dratini
> ...




Do you know the location of the berries.


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

I think its only in fr/lg


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Kira want to battle? ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Kira want to battle? ^^



I'm in the middle of using the Pal Park feature for my Leaf Green, Ruby and Fire Red games. I might be up for a battle later this evening.


----------



## Judgemento (May 31, 2007)

Oh well... we'll battle later then ^^ I think I'll go read my E21 and then go to sleep (lol its 4:36 Pm xD)


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

> I think its only in fr/lg



I will try to get them.

But I am only in interested in the Shiny Riolu and chimcha.

Ok I have them, let me trade and transfer them now.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

ill battle, but im playing JUS so....


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

@shinji - Ok I have them, let me trade and transfer them now.

Will you trade them for your Shiny Riolu and shiny Chimcha


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

How about just one? o.o


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

That's dumb, I have them in my FR. I've wanted one of yer shinies forever and just because he bet me he gets a shiny. Figures when u finlly want to trade yer shines for items, it's berries.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

What do mean one.

Me confused.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, I have cloned them, I am trading them now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

shinji,ive got 74 of these pamtre berries


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

As in, Shinji ain't giving ya Chimchar and Riolu, just one of those.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, I will have the shiny Riolu.

I have pal parked them


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

Ok hold on i need to catch some wild pokemons to trade over..


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok sure, I wil; catch my pal parked pokes.

So you want 10 Pamtre berries.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, I can trade four now, after that I will get 6 more than I am done.


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

ill be on in a minute ill have to add your fc


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, after I trade four with you, I will transfer 6 and trade again.

I am online.

I repeat, I can trade four now, then after I will pal park six

Ok let me transfer six now, hold on.


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

Alright just get on when you get the 6, ill be waiting on wifi


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Umm, do you want to hold on to my shiny groudon until I can transfer again tomorrow, cause when I migrated from fire red, I could not migrate from R/S.E.

So want to hold on to my shiny groundon, I swear on my dog's life that it is legit.

Or I can give you back your shniy riolu until tomorrow. You can keep the berrires.

Sorry about this.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Sp uh, I think I got some to finish what he didn't get ya. Whatya gonna give meh? Or maybe ya won't trade meh. That's cool too.


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

No problem...


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Infact, do you want to keep my shiny groudon, it is to say sorry.

Don't worry I have a spare one.

And I will give you your berries tomorrow I swear.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Whatya got to offer? How many do ya need? I might not have 'em. I think I do though.
Edit: Silent Storm is already trading u so, I'll let him trade ya.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

sasu, do u have choice scarf?


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, whatya got to offer?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

watdya need?


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

I'll take any Shiny and Articuno.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Hey Sasugay, do you have Twave?


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Yes, ya got asny shinies or Articuno?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

i hav articuno


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i hav articuno



same here dood


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Alright, do any of u got Shinies? If so I'll take a shiny from one o ya and Articno from the other.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

i dont have any shinies


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

unless Shinji still wants the EV lowering berries, i'm on the outs with shinies.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Wow, not that I got much either. Just make offers then guys. I'll get both of u yer items, but I need offers, not 2 Articunos.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

I do, I can supply you with shiny rayquaza's and blazikens.

I have spares.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Do ya need anything for 'em. I'd like one of each if ya need any items.


----------



## Ronin0510 (May 31, 2007)

i would like a dawn stone if anyone had one and needed an electrobooster or something i am willing to trade.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

I got both of 'em. Got any shinies?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

hmmm i dunno wat to offer really,wat exactly do u need?

i offered the articuno 1st, so i should trade with 8_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> i would like a dawn stone if anyone had one and needed an electrobooster or something i am willing to trade.



I can supply you with one


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

@DD, do you need shineis, cause tomorrow when I can trasfer agian I can supply you with them.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

erm for free? lol, i dunno really i never cared about shines ^^' xDDDD
o wait! i have a crappy natured red gyarados from my FR! i just remembered! lol, it was my only shiney in that game ahaha X_____D


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

I want shinies Silent Storm! Oh and yeah I'll take yer Articuno.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

alright, shud i meet u in the lobby then?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Yes for free, they are clogging up my emerald box and I need to get rid of them.

I have 10 copies of all my shinies.

Okay, tomoorw I will get them off emerald.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

alright kewl 83
are they good natured?

EDIT: sasu, im in...


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Sweet!
No, I'm busy at the moment. Later I'll trade ya.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (May 31, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Yes for free, they are clogging up my emerald box and I need to get rid of them.
> 
> I have 10 copies of all my shinies.
> 
> Okay, tomoorw I will get them off emerald.



Can I have a few?


----------



## Masaki (May 31, 2007)

Are the Tiny and Big Mushrooms used for anything, like in FR/LG's move tutor?


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

yes good nautred and ev trained.

You all can not get them on the same day unless I trick the game and bypass the time, which I have done before.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i want free shines too  plz 
 bribes with rep


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

sasu Y_Y.... y arent u responding.... Y_Y..... i mean inviting >.>......... i cant invite cos some people just butt in X_D


----------



## Silent Storm (May 31, 2007)

Ok, if I can bypass it like last time, 6 shineis each if you are lucky.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 31, 2007)

Pokemon Battle Revolution in 26 days 

Soon we will all be hooked up and battling in glorious 3-D


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Alright, hold on. I gotta ge ready. I was trading someone for a Shiny Umbreon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (May 31, 2007)

cheers sasu, did u read the message? XD


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Yes I did. I noticed that ya had a mail on it.It's not useless.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

anybody got a modest female TTar

im tired of breeding(3 hours)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 31, 2007)

My brother is spazzing, he said his X-box 360 just died (I wasn't even aware he owned one...) Oh well, he ain't using my credit card to buy a new one (300 bucks that should be used towards shoes) 

Anyone wanna trade/battle/something?


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

ill battle u after this trade im doing


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

HA! I trained my Modes EV trained Dialga that knew Blizzard Fire Blast Thunder and Roar of Time for a crappy lvl 100 Palkia. Now you might be wondering why, since I have Pearl and have my own Palkia *Misses his Dialga* I in return traded that Palkia for a lvl 100 Shiny Kingler. I ADORE KINGLER! That's an old skool water type right ther.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 31, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ill battle u after this trade im doing



Would you like to battle now?


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

anybody need lavitars cos im hacthing some now

Edit: sure ill battle now, but since im a noob ull have to go easy on me my pokemon are >.> lv 20-30


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (May 31, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> anybody need lavitars cos im hacthing some now
> 
> Edit: sure ill battle now, but since im a noob ull have to go easy on me my pokemon are >.> lv 20-30



um, they are automatically upped to lvl 100


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

kk see u there


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

Anyone care to battle me?
my friend  code is 3479 9339 3148 
name, Takuza


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

depend how strong are ur pokemon


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

lowest is lvl 60, highest is 78


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Ha im not dying like that again , no thanks


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Mikuruki said:


> Anyone care to battle me?
> my friend  code is 3479 9339 3148
> name, Takuza



I could battle...lvl 100 singles no legends  ok?


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Thanks sunshine for battering me so good, it was a good battle for some of us >.> ill be back and stronger than ever to beat u


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

32 lavitars later i got an adament female


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i could have given u one


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

do any of them have outrage


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Mikuruki are you here?


----------



## Lazybook (May 31, 2007)

I need a macho brace. <.<


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

Hello ppl....I'm kinda new on the pokemon thing...(by new i mean I'm not so familiar with the newer games and such) So I just wanted to say hi.....and be careful I'm a quick learner and I've got some great teams on the older versions...


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

LupanHunter u sound just like  
so hello , how are u


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> Hello ppl....I'm kinda new on the pokemon thing...(by new i mean I'm not so familiar with the newer games and such) So I just wanted to say hi.....and be careful I'm a quick learner and I've got some great teams on the older versions...



Welcome .

Pokemon has changed alot since the older versions , many new attacks and older ones that do different stuff and many other things. A good summary of the changes aswell as all the usefull information about the game can be found at .


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

I'm great.....thanks for askin'.....


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

sorry, i was afk. but  I'm online waiting, jsut challenge me.


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2007)

Any one know the pokes you gotta show to the person,for the expert belt?
Edit:Forget it it's by Levels...


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

Sasugay is actually helping me adapt to the newer versions....(we know each other in rl) actuall right now I'm playin' Fr evolvin' me a second Blissey


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i just came from neoseeker forums , and they have pokemon clans , why dont we do some thing like that


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

lupan are you able to trade yet if you are do you want a free just hatched squirtle.


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

I like the idea if i count *crouches in corner*
sorry I can't yet...(I don't got a DS T.T) and to just torture me my mom got me Pearl >.<


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i would like a squirtle plz


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

>.> It's not hard to get a squirtle.....Heck i got one...


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Nice battle mikuruki . We had 3 of the same pokes in our teams btw .


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

Wow, I jsut got owned, and we had the same lvl pokemon....

anyone else want to play?


----------



## 2Shea (May 31, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i would like a squirtle plz



If you're really wanting one, send me a PM.

I've got good natured ones, w/ fairly good IVs.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Mikuruki said:


> Wow, I jsut got owned, and we had the same lvl pokemon....
> 
> anyone else want to play?



Yeah level doesn't mean much , it's how you train and how you give moves to your pokes that matters. Btw that salamence was trained only 2 days ago...this was the first time i used it in a wifi battle XD....and like you saw it did sorta good. Didn't expect it to be faster than your kazam by any means but i guess i was wrong  .

Btw why did you use crunch and not a dragon attack with your salamence on my garchomp?


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

can i ask a noob question....?

what would i get for a Shiny pincer on the GTS?


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

up for JUS today dreiko?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Depends on the level of idiocy of the other trader . But i wouldn't trade shinys cause they're really rare....if you're one of the friends of sasu that hacks however...you don't suffer from that i suppose.


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

how bout it dreiko?


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

I wasn't even aware that dragon type pokemon where weak against other dragon types xD

also, can you explain what you mean by "how much you train"
would that not only effect their lvls, wich you said didn't matter much?


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> up for JUS today dreiko?



Sorry...i again played a ton of it today XD...i have this schedule that i play JUS before starting with pokemon cause i touch the screen with my fingers while playing JUS and i clean it after to play my pearl.

I'm at 2400+ losses and 1600+ wins  .


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

o sasu doesn't hack....someone else that we know is a hacker...(and we hate him for it!!!) but Sasu just does trades....


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

its a mistake we all make^


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

ummm......'nother noob Question....how hard is it usually to evolve a pokemon depending on how much it likes you(like Chansey  to Blissey)


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry...i again played a ton of it today XD...i have this schedule that i play JUS before starting with pokemon cause i touch the screen with my fingers while playing JUS and i clean it after to play my pearl.
> 
> I'm at 2400+ losses and 1600+ wins  .



.......one of these days dreiko......


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> o sasu doesn't hack....someone else that we know is a hacker...(and we hate him for it!!!) but Sasu just does trades....



I didn't say he hacks , i said that he has friends that do and i thought that you were maybe one of em but since you're not it's all good . And since your pincir is legit shiny you shouldn't trade it for anything...there's only 1/8900+ of a chance of finding one and you have this so keep it forever .


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

well my eevee just hacthed evolved into leafeon in about 30mins while others take me >.> hrs


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

me needs a 6v6 battle


----------



## "Shion" (May 31, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> ummm......'nother noob Question....how hard is it usually to evolve a pokemon depending on how much it likes you(like Chansey  to Blissey)



not hard. just dont let it faint.


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2007)

Happiness Evolutions are real easy.
Give the poke a Sooth bell and run around with it.
Give it some Vitamins and a massage(not necessary though)and it'll evolve in it's first level up.
I have done this about 5 times now.


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

sooth bell helps. i normaly give it to the pokemon then put it first then go to the cycling road and just go up and down. i also heard something about the iron works that helps.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Nyu do u have free squirtles


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

6v6 battle anybody


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> 6v6 battle anybody



I'll battle you later tonight,I'm going out in a bit....


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Dreikoo....(sorry my Brothers laptop is a piece of crap so it takes me awhile to reply)
well I'm probally gonna be afk for awhile...catchin' me a shiny mewtwo(I'm a stubborn B****** and been at it for days....) I'll check back in every now and then


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

i needs it now


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

I'd battle ya cound but we've fought already and i'm intrestead in facing new people with new strategies and stuff cause i'm in the proces of pointing out unnoticed weaknesses for my possible teams/combos. (the battle park does that somehow but the 3 poke limitation only helps me figure so much)


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

i'll give u unknown weakness


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

I don't much care facing more dragons ttars ninjasks wevils and the sort at the momment...sorry .


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

but im in the lobby


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

oh yeah whats your fc give me a sec. to get them. i also have
3 cranidos 1 of them is female
8 riolu 1 of them is female
9 squirtle 1 of them is female.

i will give the males for free but females i want 
gilgar
beldum
bagon
elekid with that thing that evolves him to electrive
magby with thatt thing that makes him evolve to the last one.


i will also have charmanders, bulbasaurs, torchicks, and treekos. comingsoon.


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

um.....shiny mewtwo gots a green tail right?


----------



## Biscuits (May 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't much care facing more dragons ttars ninjasks wevils and the sort at the momment...sorry .



Exactly!
Lets battle again later.I myself don't use any of the pokes you've named.
Weavile is the devil! I have only battled 2 people who didn't use him.....


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

ok instead could i get a free charmander


----------



## Alcazar (May 31, 2007)

anyone want to battle 6v6 lvl 100 singles?


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

and my fc is 1160-6272-9199

and they are for everybody and one of each per trade.


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

YES...I DO


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

i only have 1 charmander right now but maybe by friday i should have a few charmanders. you can still have some of the ones i listed above and get a charmander latter.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Exactly!
> Lets battle again later.I myself don't use any of the pokes you've named.
> Weavile is the devil! I have only battled 2 people who didn't use him.....



I've only faced him 3 times and with my electivre having a speed boost (his ability so rocks if you got gyarados in yoru team ) they weren't too challenging...the thing is that i know how to beat that kind of stuff and new challenges are more intresting and help for building a solid team.


----------



## Alcazar (May 31, 2007)

alright see you in lobby Countach


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

if you want one please stat which ones you want.


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

221 mewtwo down...
7972 more to go >.<


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

were are y getting ur shiny mewtwos from , and Nyu i would like a charmander


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

then your going to have to wait till tomarrow after 5:30 pm. or if you have anything i asked for from above i will cancel what i am doing now and breed you a charmander. and if you have anything that has outrage and can be breed i will try to get you what ever gender you want and try to get you what ever nature you want.


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

sorry wasn't payin' attention...I haven't gotten a shiny mewtwo yet...but I saved in front of him and am clickin' on it over and over....I'm a stubbern teenager


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

GG Alcazar

your hippo was very annoying XD


----------



## Alcazar (May 31, 2007)

Countach said:


> GG Alcazar
> 
> your hippo was very annoying XD



Yeah its suppose to fend off those pesky dragons and it did a pretty good job


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

Nah soz i dont have anything u want as of yet


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle soon?

Countach go on msn!!


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

D*** I just now remembered....I need to update my trainer card...


----------



## Alcazar (May 31, 2007)

I will battle you.


----------



## Takuza (May 31, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Countach (May 31, 2007)

will do yoshi


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

nice sig Yoshi, i really want one


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

you can still have a male squirtle, male riolu, male cranidos for free. if you want them.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

>.< i just got a squirtle from 2shea 
do u have a venomoth/venonat
Or a cherubi


----------



## Yoshitsune (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Serpent, DD drew my trainer pic and I just added some Pokemon I might use.

@Alcazar, after I battle with Countach


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

hmmmm give me your opinions....is Blissey a good sustainer? I mean if i ev it in defence and sp. defence points.


----------



## Homura (May 31, 2007)

Rofl I'm getting one loss after another despite remaking my team again and again. x_x Maybe I wasn't meant to be a pokemon trainer Lol


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

yeah but what do you have serpent


----------



## LupanHunter (May 31, 2007)

don't give up....okay you can give up but i wouldn't recremend it.....ruins your self-esteem...


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

i have about free larvitar eggs any takers


----------



## Alcazar (May 31, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Alcazar, after I battle with Countach



alright then I will wait.


----------



## Sasugay (May 31, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Depends on the level of idiocy of the other trader . But i wouldn't trade shinys cause they're really rare....if you're one of the friends of sasu that hacks however...you don't suffer from that i suppose.



No, my friends that hack charge money. I got a lvl 100 Shiny Kingler on GTS. I traded my legit shiny Onix (First and only shiny that I personally caught on Pearl) for a legit shiny Dratini. It's level 5. Pretty cool. I haven't trained it yet cuz I'm figureing out what to trade it in. Yeah he caught it legitely, in safari zone of FR. He was going to trade it for a shiny Abra (He loves Abra) not legite from my friend. I told him not to. He loves Sabrina about as much as I love Misty....well not AS much...... But yeah, that Pinsir Lupan, don't put it on offer on GTS. In fact, go to Shinji, she'll give ya any sshiny she's got for it if it don't got nicknames and is under lvl 50. Oh and she has ALOT of shinies. Over 70. Seriously, go to her. I've wanted like 3 of her shinies for like ever.


----------



## nyu (May 31, 2007)

do the lavatars have outrage if they do i will breed you a charmander right now.


----------



## Serp (May 31, 2007)

no they are normal shitty kind, but if some one gave me a dragon pokemon with outrage i would breed it into them


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 31, 2007)

nyu said:


> do the lavatars have outrage if they do i will breed you a charmander right now.



TTar can't learn Outrage.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 31, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> TTar can't learn Outrage.



It can be bred to one though.....although i'd still take Dclaw over it.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

If anyone wants to battle I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

can anyone borrow me a pokemon that know outrage so i can breed it into my Larvitars


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

I will be in the lobby too if anyone wants to battle


----------



## Rainstorm (Jun 1, 2007)

Karin said:


> Rofl I'm getting one loss after another despite remaking my team again and again. x_x Maybe I wasn't meant to be a pokemon trainer Lol



I have won many times. But I have lost more than that. Lol, you will get better the more you better and the more faults that you notice. As long as you strive to improve.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone have the tm for earthquake


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone have a male slakoth with Night slash?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone here HAVE a pokemon with night slash i want to breed it into my sevipers, ill give it back


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Man, I got 4 shinies by trading today.
Kingler
Shinx
Raticate
Sharpedo


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Someone battle me!!!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

i Got these today: Shiny Mesperit, Shiny Cresslia, Shiny Turtwig, Shiny Drifloon, Shiny Gible, Shiny Elekid, Shiny Manaphy, Shiny bunaery, and Shiny Groudon


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes but u actually try. I just sit back and let the shinies progressively come to me. And u don't like have alist so any poke shiny I have if I ask if ya got it u probably do. I just wanted the Suirtle that was allI wanted! Sadly I don't got n shinies to offer that 'd be interested in.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm using the everstone trick and I've only gotten one modest Riolu out of eight eggs. T_T


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Someone battle me!!!



You still looking for a battle?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You still looking for a battle?



Yeah I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah I'm in the lobby.



OK i'm comming , lvl 100 single no legends ok?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Great battle kichu . (dragon pulse > outrage for zard cause his Satt >>>>> his att  )


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> OK i'm comming , lvl 100 single no legends ok?



Good game (sorry I was in before I saw the no legends thing, but it didn't matter anyway  ).  Yeah I've got a ways to go.  



Dreikoo said:


> Great battle kichu . (dragon pulse > outrage for zard cause his Satt >>>>> his att  )



Yeah I think I'll be changing that. XD




Still taking challenges.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Good game (sorry I was in before I saw the no legends thing, but it didn't matter anyway  ).  Yeah I've got a ways to go.
> 
> Still taking challenges.



Well suicune i really didn't care about...and electivre made latias not much of a threat either...the no legends thing is so you won't throw mew2s and lugias at me XD. (btw i was not retarded with the icepunches on skarm...it was that darn CB   )


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



Yeah, see you in there.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright,be there in 5.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought the Pokedex guide today and I have to say it's pretty good.  The only thing it lacks is telling which Pokemon give the certain EV, so will still need to use Serebii for that, but now I don't have to get my lazy ass out of a chair and walk 5 ft to the PC to check up on small things


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2007)

Shhhh...don't tell that to my concious....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

GG Kitsune.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 1, 2007)

I would Duy, but seeing that the Tournament is in 22 days, I have to start training my Pokemon team.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Kitsune, I'll battle you
Lv50's
3 on 3 (don't have a full team yet)
No LG's


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

GG Duy and Skeets.  I need to raise a Starmie and Gyrados counter.  >>



Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Kitsune, I'll battle you
> Lv50's
> 3 on 3 (don't have a full team yet)
> No LG's



Yeah sounds good.  ^^

Edit:  Wow, good game.  I didn't know Mismagius was so good.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

GG Kitsuni!
Guess I'll battle you again,Duy.
I'm listening to music,so press "X" to shut off the sound.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Battttle anyoneeee?  ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battttle anyoneeee?  ^^


I'm in the lobby right now if you want to...*srug*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> GG Kitsuni!
> Guess I'll battle you again,Duy.
> I'm listening to music,so press "X" to shut off the sound.



Oh, why didn't you just join my game?

I just leave it there, so anyone is welcome to join it. I saw your invite but I was a second too late,  .

I'm still on though if you wanna battle.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm in the lobby right now if you want to...*srug*



6 
single
100? 

edit: lol your in a battle xD oh well


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

GG Kitsune, my last poke was a Milotic who was nicknamed Beavis.
EDIT: forgot to turn off the mic.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

So anyways... anyone want to battle:
6 
single
100?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you have to save after battles so your record can be taken into TC?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

Ooooo GG Skeets.

Took that big gamble and called your Salamence a DDmence...bad call, teehee. Went downhill from there, wanna go again?

I also said to myself...Psychic this guy, he has Electivire I swear it...but once again I didn't listen to myself, ugh.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> GG Kitsune, my last poke was a Milotic who was nicknamed Beavis.
> EDIT: forgot to turn off the mic.



lol oops, you could probably hear my sneezing.  My allergies are killing me today.  XP


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Ooooo GG Skeets.
> 
> Took that big gamble and called your Salamence a DDmence...bad call, teehee. Went downhill from there, wanna go again?


Good Game,That Blissy is great!
It's 3:17 over here,I'm pretty tired.
I'll battle you Tomorrow no doubt!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Kitsune or Duy want to battle? ^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

^Sure, I'm on right now.


----------



## StarcloudDriver (Jun 1, 2007)

when i get PAL D/P anyone wanna do some trades with me PM me please i have all pokemon on my JAP Diamond


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome match Duy ^_^ what annoyed me the most was that Blissey ><

And oh yea wtf? my Ttard survived surf and went first when fighting swampert?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait...WTF!?

I thought Motor Drive boosts Electivire's speed by 1.5x!?

GG Hero's Card you wanna go again?
Totally not feelin Swampert nor Electivire, totally back to the old team.

Also it's natural sometimes for TTar to live a Surf, but I didn't think it would do that little damage. What's the EV on your TTar?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

hero, wanna battle? damn, wen ever im on no1s left here XDDDDD... stupid time difference XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Well I according to my friend pre ev training (he trained for a time) I think it was  around 150  spedef (bastard doesnt keep track >_>)  The rest i'm sure I putted it in def and att.

Edit: sorry DD I have to go... maybe later? like in 1 hour? ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

oh ok, 1 hour it is 8D


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Bloody hell, DD are you ever offline, I just woke up and you are still on @_@

Anyways, you are the first to get shinies, right.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

oh! cool! i just woke up too! ahaha... erm... im 'always online' cos i leave my com on when im DLing ahahahha XDDDD

ok, so, what shinies have u got?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

DD i'm ready


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

oh alright 8D ill get my team ready ^^
meet u in the lobby

no voice chat pls 83


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Omg LOL Duy I wanted to fight with Dyanmic dragon  lmao xDDD

edit: lol weird is it possible to not accept battles?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh! cool! i just woke up too! ahaha... erm... im 'always online' cos i leave my com on when im DLing ahahahha XDDDD
> 
> ok, so, what shinies have u got?



W, wait, I can't do it now cause the time for Pal Park hasn't expiried yet.

I have shiny stuff like raquaza, Suicune, groudon and mewtwo.

Shiny Typhlosion and feraligatr, to long to list them all.

Hopefully, I will transfer and trade as soon as I can.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

xD GG hero 83


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Stupid breloom       j/k 
Oh lol awesome battle though ^_^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 1, 2007)

lol yeah, every1 gets annoyed with breloom XDDDDDD


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol I got owned


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 1, 2007)

Zomg so sorry Hero's Card, lol.

Should've just ran first turn if you didn't want to fight, again sorry. That's the thing I hate about the Wifi system you can't reject people.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh well dont worry xD Unless you wana give me a free win...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Apparently thanks to D/P, the Nintendo WFC has reached over 5 million users as of earlier this week, and 200 million gameplay sessions. Pretty crazy


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

That's awesome 
It was kind of a given that DP would have such a huge response~


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

And it's not even out in the entire world yet. Only japan and usa so i belive it can even double.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

You should also consider lots of british people (like myself) imported already.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone have a pokemon with dragon dance so i can breed the move into my pokes , plz


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

Stupid question: what do the moves Tailwind and Gyro Ball do? I think the faster the pokemon the stronger Gyro Ball hits but what's the deal with Tailwind?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Stupid question: what do the moves Tailwind and Gyro Ball do? I think the faster the pokemon the stronger Gyro Ball hits but what's the deal with Tailwind?



Tailwind raises the speed of your team for 5 turns~
Gyro Ball does more damage to faster Pokemon


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks for that Yoshi.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent, did u get those Shinies yet? PM me when u do, I need 'em.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Hold on, if I recall, I was only supplying DD with shinies.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't think u recall. From what I remember u were givin me DD and some other dood shinies.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I can only do one at a time cause of pal park.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

u were giving me shines aswell


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

No I wasn't =/.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

No I wasn't =/.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

ok i see, u did say shines were clocking up ur boxes, but never mind
i thought taht this implied that u would 
LOLOLOLOLOLO DIS CHICK (PROBLY DUPE) SENT ME A PM
LOLOLOLOLOLO DIS CHICK (PROBLY DUPE) SENT ME A PM


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i want free shines too  plz
> bribes with rep





Silent Storm said:


> Ok, if I can bypass it like last time, 6 shineis each if you are lucky.




Well you did say that, which could be sort of misleading after they had just asked. (by they I mean DD, Sas, and Serp).

Just pointing it out, you may have not meant it like that.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 1, 2007)

Question: How long does Pkrs last?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

"shea need any cyndaquils


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I got a SHiny Latias and Shiny Mew by trading my shiny Raticate and SHiny Sharpedo. All 4 of the pokes were legit. I'm surprised that the Mew and he Latias was legit. I checked out their summary and such....legit.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, I must have forgotten, thanks for reminding me.

Okay, so that is three people wanting shinies.

You guys best pray I can pull this trick off.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you,  i will give reps


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> "shea need any cyndaquils



No thanks, I have all of the starters


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent... what shinies do you have?


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

hey serpent i have a charmander about to hatch give me your fc and i will give it to you.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, I must have forgotten, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Okay, so that is three people wanting shinies.
> 
> You guys best pray I can pull this trick off.



THANKS! *Would give reps if he knew how* I need some extra shinies. Even if it was a Shiny Weedle. I need some.
Edit: Shinki u have enuff shinies! Besides, I need atleast one shiny u don't go so u'll trade me the shiny squirtle. I neeeeed it.


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

wait give me a little bit longer beacuse the one that just hatched was a shiny female so give me a sec.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Nyu my Fc is in my sig i have eggs off almost all the starters if u want one


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

WHAT!? How does that happen? That never happens to me. I've never hathed a Shiny.


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

i know i was shocked that it happened. and if you have eggs of all the starters why do you want a charmander then if you already have one.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

i have almost all not charmander or gen 3 , i like the sound of ur shiny one, 

I also have a stock of zangoose eggs


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

hey i have to go now but i wiil trade the charmander to you.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Silent... what shinies do you have?



Shiny Suicune, Shiny rayquaza, shiny typholsion and the stuff like that.

I have over thirty though.

Also, I owe you some berries, when I can transfer again, I promise I will get your berries.
I will trade you shiny rayquaza ev trained for a shiny chimcha, also you can keep my shiny groudon, I have a spare.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

see u inside

EDIT: do i have ur Fc


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone want a shiny darkrai... not hacked gained from the japanese E4 cheat


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Darkrai but I walked to it. It's the only time I cheated on my game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

I can migrate from emerald now 

Oh dear, I split them all up, let me trade six of them to my emerald, then I migrate.

DD is first, then sausgay, then that other guy (lol)



> anyone want a shiny darkrai... not hacked gained from the japanese E4 cheat



You want a shiny rayquaza.



> I have a Darkrai but I walked to it. It's the only time I cheated on my game.



Could you trade me the event item.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright, but DD ain't on. I'm not complaining. Just saying, he ain't on.

Edit: Darkrai has an event item? U WERE ASKING IF ANY1 WANTED ONE??? I will take it. I have some shinies.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats mean, let me formally introduce myself, i am Serp


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

OK, DD is second, if he is late, serpy-boy is second.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright cool. What shinies am I getting now?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Random asortment, but they are good.

I maxed out there PP for their moves, is that okay.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> You want a shiny rayquaza.



Yes plz see you after you've done you trade thing


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

That's fine with meh. Want me to get on right now?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, after I trade, I will trade with you.



> That's fine with meh. Want me to get on right now?



I need to find them in my box and pal park them first.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Shinji, you will get your berries after I trade.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo, if youre here.... you know what im gonna ask for....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay I found them, I am trading them to my emerald now.

But you are going to wait awhile.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

ok just let me know when


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Alright, I'm going in my room and I'll be in the lobby. So don't ask me anything like do u wanna trade now cuz I won't be on my comp and I'llalready be waiting.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Also do you have any shinies you can trade besides rayquaza? i prefer untouched & preevolved.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

So I have to trade with 5 people, bloody hell =/

Sasugay is first.

Then Shinji.

Then the guy with the darkrai.

Then Serp and DD last if he does not show up.



> Also do you have any shinies you can trade besides rayquaza? i prefer untouched & preevolved.



All my none legendary ones are evoled, but EV trained.

Okay I am transfering the berries and the shinies.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

who has a darkrai?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Then could you do shiny suicune for it?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, I have a spare.

You want Pamtre beriires right.

Edit - Pokemon safefly migrated.

Okay suicune was caught in a master ball, it has a modest nature and I ev trained it.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone have a Magcargo or slugma


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> So I have to trade with 5 people, bloody hell =/



LOL the life of someone who has heeps of good guys... lol XP

EDIT: i do serp... i'm the person with the darkrai


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Okay, I have a spare.
> 
> You want Pamtre beriires right.
> 
> ...



Yes 6x.....................


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

I might have to do the second half of trades tommorrw cause it is nearly 11 PM in england.

But three people will get what they need though, maybe 5 if you are lucky.

Sasugay - you are getting.

Mewtwo
Arcanine
Groudon
Salamence
Blaziken with a name change
Lugia

Shiny, with maxed PP in their moves.

That okay.

Shinji

6x pamtre berries and a shiny suicune for a shiny chimchar

The other guy - Shiny rayquaza for a shiny darkrai

Serp - random shines

DD random shines.

=/, damn, I might open an ebay account for pokemon.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Death-child u want any kanto starts, zangooses, larvitars or eevees for it

*@Slient* i live in england too, what part do u live in


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle? 
no legends


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

London, ponders end, enfield.

Basically, I live in ganstar town, with 35 gangs currently in there -_-.

Okay, I am setting up for you sasugay.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Death-child u want any kanto starts, zangooses, larvitars or eevees for it



Zangoose that'll be all... i have a lvl 100 jolteon so i just breed from that and i have all the kanto starters... so zangoose it is


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Mewtwo
Arcanine
Groudon
Salamence
Blaziken with a name change
Lugia

Shiny, with maxed PP in their moves.

This okay Sasugay.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

see u online


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

MY Wi-Fi name is Silent BTW.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah that's fine. I already have SHiny Mewtwo but who cares. The one I have is fake anyway. Traded a shiny Gallade for it. I may as well put it on GTS see if anyone is stupid enuff to trade for it. It's level 40. As fake as it gets.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay, I sending you some presents aswell.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Sasugay is your shiny dialga english or jp?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

i live in tooting >.>
@death waiting for u online


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> see u online



Since my "friend" stole my game then took off half the guys on it... so soz... but i think you can catch them at starck mountain any way serp

NOTE: THIS IS TRUE (HE ALSO STOLE 2 SHINY DARKRAI'S AND MY REGIGIGAS)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Shinji, I am preparing for you now.

Shiny Chimcha for a shiny suicune and 6x pamtre berries.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

thats too long i need them now, but do u still need the Zangoose cos ill give it for free


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok hold on i need a min to finish a trade


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok hold on i need a min to finish a trade


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey Silent. Is there a slight chance you can get some shinies for me too?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Why do u want the Dialga? I'll give u one of the Shinies Silent Storm jst gave meh for a Shiny Squirtle.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> thats too long i need them now, but do u still need the Zangoose cos ill give it for free



i don't need it you keep it... i'm just going to evetually get them all back (don't know how... but i will)


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

What are you trying to say Shinji.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Gonna battle Kitsune soon, if anyone wants to battle me, i'll be in the lobby


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 1, 2007)

Should I keep this Togepi

Modest Nature/Serene Grace
IV's:
HP:30
Atk:x
Def:22
Sp. Atk.:27
Sp. Def: 27
Spd: 27


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Death-child, lets trade.


----------



## Countach (Jun 1, 2007)

good old pokemon


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

k i'm ready


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Shiny darkrai right.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 1, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Should I keep this Togepi
> 
> Modest Nature/Serene Grace
> IV's:
> ...



HECK YES YOU SHOULD. It's perfect


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

thanx SS...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay , trade done.

Serp, do you want to wait till tomorrow for the trade, pal park won't work now.

Also, could anyone cheat me some event pokemon tickets.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

once again thanx... any one want a manaphy


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

ok i guess tomoz would be fine, but remember plz


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

I will, I promise.



> manaphy



For shiny lugia with maxed PP in his moves.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

ok cool that sounds good ss... back to the lobby


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Count go on MSN 

so we can battle~~


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

i see you like my froslass and my jirachi SS


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Ok, trade done.

I need to rest =/.

Yep, they look kewl.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

what time tomoz silent


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't, maybe 10 PM, or earlier, if you are lucky that is.

I will be on alll day though.

Anyone want to start a Wi-Fi group.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah that'd be fun


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

i will, like to join


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Okay I have two people in alreay, great.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn my shiny feebas didn't evolve ;[[[


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

what type of group is it ss

like just a random group or an FC or a member group (like senier Group)(I know sernier is spelt wrong i suck at spelling)

Any one want a shiny foslass


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

A group that kicks ass.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

that's the spirt i love this group *said with a glimer in my eye*


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

We will rule Wifi, Btw SS how did u get so many shinys is there a trick to it apart from the obivous ones


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

can't do it now bye


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> We will rule Wifi, Btw SS how did u get so many shinys is there a trick to it apart from the obivous ones



Traded them from other games I have, traded with people and most of them hatched from eggs and most of them and I soft resetted for the rest =/.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 1, 2007)

If someone wants to, they can join my group. It's called Kaizoku. Hm, I don't think records get passed through the on-line Wi-Fi connection do they? If not, it wouldn't matter too much then.

By the way, does anyone know what the max damage is for moves like Reversal and Flail?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm in the lobby if anyone wants to battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

FFLN said:


> By the way, does anyone know what the max damage is for moves like Reversal and Flail?



I'm not sure about flail but I'm 99% sure it's weaker than reversal , reversal at 1 hp is either 200 or 250 power. I don't remember exactly...what i remember comes from the nintendo guide of silver that had a cool explanation of every new attack and that was many years ago .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

JUS drekoo!!!!

Its friday... today i CANT be denied!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol ok...i am playing now anyways  

Don't spam me with trunk or sena or seiya 3 komma supports though cause i wanna have some fun too and not just spam the same ones over and over XD .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

oice chat ON


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Meh that was boring...no combos or tactics at all only spamming of those stupid supports. I told ya don't use em or i'll have to use em too and that way the game loses much of it's charm and just becomes rinse and repeat.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

how did you escape my trap when the guy grabs you, carries u to edge and throws u.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> how did you escape my trap when the guy grabs you, carries u to edge and throws u.



I hit him with trunks....that cheap frieza trick has many loopholes and having played more than 4000 matches overall i know how to break those cheap combos  (like assigning L or R to the black punch guy and do it over and over till you ring out the other combined with spamming trunks and the sort).

At my level only real combos without supports are hard and so everything else bores me to no end XD.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

guys i think i got sum larvitars with DD after ppl  were asking for them, after a long and tedius journey or breeding, 
BTW does anyone have a spare piplup


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I hit him with trunks....that cheap frieza trick has many loopholes and having played more than 4000 matches overall i know how to break those cheap combos  (like assigning L or R to the black punch guy and do it over and over till you ring out the other combined with spamming trunks and the sort).
> 
> At my level only real combos without supports are hard and so everything else bores me to no end XD.



..........TEACH ME YOUR WAYS


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ..........TEACH ME YOUR WAYS



Well...like i said first of all either get rig of all those supports from your decks or have only very few of em that have those to counter other people that use em but never use em if you don't know that the others will surely use em. Only like 5-6 out of my 50+ decks have those. Then after that try out every char and try to combine each and every move they have until you figure out which moves combo and with moves are good to start the combo and things like that. And after you got a feel for how those decks play just keep playing random wifi till you get good...that's how i did it . Btw what's your random wifi record? I got wins 1757 losses 2784 without using the cheap supports for more than 98% of the matches.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone want a shiny foslass


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...like i said first of all either get rig of all those supports from your decks or have only very few of em that have those to counter other people that use em but never use em if you don't know that the others will surely use em. Only like 5-6 out of my 50+ decks have those. Then after that try out every char and try to combine each and every move they have until you figure out which moves combo and with moves are good to start the combo and things like that. And after you got a feel for how those decks play just keep playing random wifi till you get good...that's how i did it . Btw what's your random wifi record? I got wins 1757 losses 2784 without using the cheap supports for more than 98% of the matches.



ok. my w:210 L:402


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I DO!!! I'll give ya somehing.


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

what for, i can give dratini egg


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> guys i think i got sum larvitars with DD after ppl  were asking for them, after a long and tedius journey or breeding,
> BTW does anyone have a spare piplup



I do... this one i check and is in my box... do you have a turtwig by any chance


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll give ya a lvl 100 Mew. Or something better if ya want.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

if sasugay and serp are talking to me 

Sasugay: You got a spare shiny Arceus or a cloned one...

Serp: soz i have a dragonite... if you have any birds that'll be fine (but you might have to wait a while for a clone cause i suck at it lol)


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

no turtwig the only one i dont have
ill give my zapdos for a mew


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't cheat, don't got Arceus. But I do have all the Articuno and Moltres.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> no turtwig the only one i dont have


Ok then that zangoose from before lol


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Articuno or Moltres for Froslass?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

ok death be on in 5mins


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

oh ok so you've just owned one ok  thats fine... you got the articuno


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

No. I do not. Articuno or Moltres?

Edit: Me? Or him? I NEEEED IT!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

you for the aticuno


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, I have Articuno. Ur giving me Froslass for Articuno? YAY


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

yep after i trade with serp i'll trade with you... funny i got this froslass for trading articuno


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

soz about that reconnecting


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

HAHA! Alright!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

i just made a NICE team w/ the doctor guy from slump.../


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

thank you death


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I just got this Aricuno. I'll get one from my LG.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

no problem serp thanx sasugay

has anyone got a electilizer


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

anyone have dhiny beldum or power herb?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Ur very welcome. I should be thanking u actually. THANK YOU!

Edit: I have an electrizer and Power Herb. I think I have the herb. U got any shineis?


----------



## Attama (Jun 1, 2007)

death-child said:


> no problem serp thanx sasugay
> 
> has anyone got a electilizer



*points to sig*


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I said it first. Hopefully I'll get traded.


----------



## Attama (Jun 1, 2007)

Eh, doesn't matter to me


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

in my efforts to breed a shiny charmaner in upto my eyeballs in them  , anyone need


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Ur very welcome. I should be thanking u actually. THANK YOU!
> 
> Edit: I have an electrizer and Power Herb. I think I have the herb. U got any shineis?



nope. sorry. is there anything u want besides shinies?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

k sasugay what you want for it

@serp: you want the froslass for it

200th post and past the chuunin exams alright


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

What shinies ya got Death?
Um I don't care just make an offer.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

i have a darkrai (obtained from the jap E4 cheat) just need to clone it


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Is that all? I will take it gladly. Just wondering cuz if ya had a Shiny Squirtle......I'd need that.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> What shinies ya got Death?
> Um I don't care just make an offer.



elekid w/ ice punch?, cyndaquil?, treecko?,


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

i also have shiny raquza and a shiny lugia


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Death u want a charmander if so yea ill do it for froslass


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

Do you have Pikachu with Thunder Punch? Or Surfing or Flying Pikachu? Or make any more offers.
Edit: I'll take that Shiny Darkrai.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Do you have Pikachu with Thunder Punch? Or Surfing or Flying Pikachu? Or make any more offers.
> Edit: I'll take that Shiny Darkrai.



zubat w/ brave bird, feebas, gible, bagon, larvitar, bulbasour, omanyte, anorith, scyther, pichu, machamp w/ no guard.....

@ Alcazar: ill battle. 3v3


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

ok cool to both of you ( colud be ready soon or much later)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

death-child said:


> i have a darkrai (obtained from the jap E4 cheat) just need to clone it



hmmm.... may i have a copy? look at my previous offers if you want any.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> zubat w/ brave bird, feebas, gible, bagon, larvitar, bulbasour, omanyte, anorith, scyther, pichu, machamp w/ no guard.....
> 
> @ Alcazar: ill battle. 3v3



Is that Bagon Naive?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

....... it's impish


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

DANG! Um, Elekid with Ice Punch I guess. But I'll trade u after I trade  Death k?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

got it... i might trade him too if he answers....hopefully


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> @ Alcazar: ill battle. 3v3



Ok then I'm waiting on wifi.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 1, 2007)

I take it yer having cloning trouble. Takes me forever too sometimes.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Alcazar wanna battle?~


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

i forgot to say no legends.... freakin latios RAPED me over....


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 1, 2007)

Sure just gotta get some pokemon.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

btw alcazar, no legends


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

.........RAPED


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol latios isn't that strong of a poke. Without soul dew it has stats normal strong pokes have.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> btw alcazar, no legends



...... lucky mtf


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> btw alcazar, no legends



can I bring latios since it doesn't have soul dew?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

uh, okay i guess


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol latios isn't that strong of a poke. Without soul dew it has stats normal strong pokes have.



my pokemon were WEAK against it....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

@Shion

even if someone uses legneds that aren't uber, I still think it's kinda cheap that they use them, I just have that kind of mentality , even though I've beated a few with non legends~


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

i see.... hmmmm,..... it was actually fun being beaten by a shiny latios

good game Alca


----------



## Attama (Jun 1, 2007)

I only have legends just to have them, I wouldn't use them to fight with


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> my pokemon were WEAK against it....



Yeah but if they were weak against latios they would be against my starmie too...and there's little difference between the two both statwise and movewise.  That's why 3 on 3 sucks imo...you can never counter everything and if the opponent happens to have something that has an advantage over your pokes he can own you while he potentially would't on a 6v6 battle.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

.........................

....................

........6v6.........

i dont have 6 fully trained pokes


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

whats the biggest pokemon and which one weighs the most.

same question for the legends.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .........................
> 
> ....................
> 
> ...



Oh...i'm jealus of you in a way....you at least know that those 3 are your set team...i always reinvent my team from 10-20 different pokes trying out different combinations and items and stuff. 

Although i wouldn't switch places with you ....but yeah try and make a full team cause there's a huge difference in the available options for basically everything for a 6 poke team compared to a 3 poke one.




nyu said:


> whats the biggest pokemon and which one weighs the most.
> 
> same question for the legends.


wailord for normal pokes....dunno about legends.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> got it... i might trade him too if he answers....hopefully



you can have a copy shion. I've clone sasugay and trying to clone froslass now

EDIT: cloning was so much easier in emarald


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

actually, only TWO of those 3 are ALMOST close to being finished`


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> actually, only TWO of those 3 are ALMOST close to being finished`



Do you mean finished as in fully EVd?  Or just lacking moves that they need to reach a certain lvl in order to learn?


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

once your pokemon gets to lv.100 can it gain anymore exp.


----------



## Attama (Jun 1, 2007)

don't think so


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 1, 2007)

death-child said:


> you can have a copy shion. I've clone sasugay and trying toclone froslass now



THanks!

what d'ya want for it?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Nyu i got a Larvitar with DD for you, check ur PMs


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

got a heatran or cresslia


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 1, 2007)

Can you get a munchlax on fr/lg?(i know I'm a noob at the newer pokemon games)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

are you talking to me serp?


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Nah i was talking to Nyu  she was asking about a larvitar with DD yesterday so i went out and got her one


----------



## Attama (Jun 1, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> Can you get a munchlax on fr/lg?(i know I'm a noob at the newer pokemon games)




No, but you can get snorlax


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 1, 2007)

ok thank you very much


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Nah i was talking to Nyu  she was asking about a larvitar with DD yesterday so i went out and got her one



I got the foslass now so see you in the lobby with the shiny charmander


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 1, 2007)

make a baby with snorlax to get munch


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

i dont have a shiny charmander i have many normal, soz if i mislead u


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

The female snorlax needs to be carrying full incence too otherwise the baby will be another snorlax.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice game Alcazar!

I had to use my Starmie as a sacrificial lamb in that match to unleash my fury against your team


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 1, 2007)

that's ok... i'll keep the foslass aside for you serp so when you do get that shiny charmander i'll give you the froslass

Now to cloning 2 shiny darkrai


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

ok  im making so many ill get one soon


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 1, 2007)

I thought the female snorlax needed to be holding a lax-tag or something like that.(i actually looked it up now i feel like a nerd >.<)


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 1, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Nice game Alcazar!
> 
> I had to use my Starmie as a sacrificial lamb in that match to unleash my fury against your team



That mamoswine totally surprised me with the ice shard. I thought my infernape would have lasted more though.

Nice game though


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

whats dd. are there anyother starters you want besides piplup, turtwig, mudkip, chikorita, totodile, and cyndiqule. the guy that was giving me the starters hasn't responded to me for awhile.  i have all the fossils except for the dome fossil which is kabuto.



does anybody here want a squirtle or a riolu for free.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 1, 2007)

Shion messaged me death, he said hos computer was being gay. he told me to tell you that he doesnt have heatran or cresselia


----------



## nyu (Jun 1, 2007)

i was the one that said they had a shiny charmander i hatched it from a egg yesterday. that makes 4 shinys
palkia
darkrai
arceus
and my ugly shiny charmander.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 1, 2007)

T.T i only got a shiny pincer.....


----------



## Serp (Jun 1, 2007)

Its dragon dance really good move it took me long to get it , i was wondering if as u were so nice i would give u one or u could wait a little while longer and get one with outrage, >.> if my dragonite ever learns it.  i have ALL starters apart from turtwig

And still standing Free Normal charmanders


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 1, 2007)

Shiny dratini for anyone who can give me 10X pamtre berries o.o


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 1, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> I thought the female snorlax needed to be holding a lax-tag or something like that.(i actually looked it up now i feel like a nerd >.<)



It has to hold a full incense lax incense is for getting wynaut. And there's nothing wrong with looking stuff up...how you think we became good? Trial and error has that error part which isn't much fun yaknow .



> Its dragon dance really good move it took me long to get it , i was wondering if as u were so nice i would give u one or u could wait a little while longer and get one with outrage, >.> if my dragonite ever learns it. i have ALL starters apart from turtwig
> 
> And still standing Free Normal charmanders


Ddance can really own if you know how to use it. You really need to have a feel for it though cause you may end up using it more than actually attacking and you may end up loosing a lot of damage from that. If no proper counter for it exists in your foe's team however you can potentially sweep his entire team thanks to it. 

And i'd stick with dragon claw...outrage is way to risky for my taste and if anything if you're gonna 1shot somethign with outrage you're prolly gonna 1shot it with Dclaw too. Dragonite learns outrage at 64 btw.


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

you still want the charmander.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

okay thanks.....'nother noob question... where would i get a full incense?


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

veilstone city


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

no i have far to many charmanders now >.> i was wondering if theres any pokemon u would like for free


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

soz i would like a shiny charmander but i promised serp... do you want anything for the acreus though (shiny darkrai, shiny foslass, shiny lugia or shiny requza)


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 2, 2007)

how are the daskrais coming along death?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

not very well lol still need those 2


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

Death u can go and get the shiny charmander if u want dont mind me


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

How does everyone go through the trouble of raising starmies?


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 2, 2007)

its a PAIN^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

nan it doesn't matter it's not like i need one or anything serp


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

im confused cos i need one
Who has the shiny charmander and what are they willing to trade for it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How does everyone go through the trouble of raising starmies?



Wasn't much trouble for me...EVing Satt and speed is much much easier than attack that many other pokes needed.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

if sasugay isn't here in 5 min i'm going to give you his darkrai fin

I was the one wanting the shing charmander and Nyu was the one with it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> its a PAIN^



I'll say! 

EDIT: Oops, I meant breeding the little fuckers!


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm not sure i want to trade my arceus beacuse i have like 13 ribbons on him, and i use him for getting my other pokemon leveled up using exp. share and battiling the e4, and i use him so i can make my pokemons happynes go up by giving them the massage in the ribbon society. but if i do trade him i want something of equal value or somthing damn good for him.

and how is he cloning darkrais.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

who me... using the cloning cheat


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

*i'm the one with the shiny charmander but i'm not trading it.*

and serp do you have totadile, cyndiqule, and chikorita. sorry don't know how to spell there names.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

i gave away my last totodiles and chikaritas but i have a cyndaquil egg, or i hacth it for you


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

*People trading:*

Can't you save all your trading progress and comments for the actual trading block thread....it's one page back on the main gaming forum....


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

the problem with that one is not very often do people look at it


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 2, 2007)

this thread is more alive^


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

i agree with Fin. hey, did he tell you guys thaf my comp. was being gay?


----------



## nyu (Jun 2, 2007)

ok sorry about that.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

yes ok the darkrai's yours fin i just cloned it see you in the lobby


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

This thread is becoming that trading one then........<<

Usually this thread is used for battles, and for questions regarding training and moves etc.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

yes he did and what's your offer shion

if that thread got as many used as much as this one then i would use it


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

sorry yoshi


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> yes he did and what's your offer shion



hmmm...... elrkid w/ ice punch, zubat w/ brave  bird, macho brace, tm ice beam, tm earthquake, etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah but that contaminates this thread and makes the trade thread pointless so either post there or we should just scrach the trade thread alltogether which i don't think is a good idea.

Also all the posts about trades drown the posts NOT about trades and disrupt this thread's main function.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> yes ok the darkrai's yours fin i just cloned it see you in the lobby



im there...... 

@dreikoo

this thread is for pkm d/p in general, which includes battles, help, trades etc. no?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Glad Dreikoo and I see eye to eye 

It's not like I own the thread anyway 
Carry on~


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

So Nyu do u want a cyndaquil/egg


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

i see where your coming from yoshi but this thread attracts more attention and therefore where more likly to get the trade we want


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> im there......
> 
> @dreikoo
> 
> this thread is for pkm d/p in general, which includes battles, help, trades etc. no?



No , there is a separate trade thread so that all trade-related conversation is to be done there. And that thread was made for a reason , so that battles help and etc. discussions can be conducted without the constant offers and bagainins which although i do have nothing against it still can annoy when there's a thread just for it but it's not done there.

Basically , the moment the trade thread was made , any post about trades outside of it counts as off topic. And 4 pages full of it will start to annoy people eventually .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> im there......
> 
> @dreikoo
> 
> this thread is for pkm d/p in general, which includes battles, help, trades etc. no?



again, i agree. i think the other thread is kinda pointless since it dies freqently.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

no this thread has become a thread debating over what it is


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

@death

I understand where you're coming from completely. But over the past few hours there was a lot of idle chit chat going on....For those moments, I usually use MSN to just talk between battles or arrange trade times etc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @death
> 
> I understand where you're coming from completely. But over the past few hours there was a lot of idle chit chat going on....For those moments, I usually use MSN to just talk between battles or arrange trade times etc.



Yeah...that's what PMs and IMs are for.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

so death-child, what did you choose for the darkrai?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

ah toshay (soz i don't know how to spell lol) yoshi

Zubat with earthquake... sasugay were did you goooooooooooooo


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

ok, lemme get it and ill see you in lobby


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah...that's what PMs and IMs are for.



Or the trading block.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

wait i don't have enought darkrai shion


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Or the trading block.



I already said that 1 page back so i didn't want to repeat myself


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

we are all right and we are all wrong... so lets stop arguing about what this thead is and start using it for what it's for...no

@dreikoo where's the gym leader thread i can't find it


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> wait i don't have enought darkrai shion



how long will it take? i got your pkm. + tm


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

i wanna be a gym leader


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

hopefully not very long... could take ages


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

I don't think it's arguing...it's more like expressing different views and having higher or lower standards of forums etiquette. 

I bumped the trade thread btw so you trading people make it so that it won't fall back 3 pages again


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> hopefully not very long... could take ages



*sigh*..... ill be waiting in the lobby i suppose.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

k thanx...

after i've cloned the darkrai anyone up for a battle


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

ME!!!!!!^ 3v3 no legenz


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

k this could take awhile

cloning gets boring after doing it for over a hour or 2


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

its cool.... its like 2 in the morning where im at... nothing better to do.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

true but i was to get ff3 this weekend but next week...EXAM BLOCK... so i'm going to treat myself afterwards and get it instead for half of RRP

It cloned cya there


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2007)

cool, im there

thanks for the trade bro,


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyway yes, this has been enforced before, and will be enforced again.

So to save  people problems, here are the rules.

*This thread is for*:

Pokemon Discussion (*ONLY POKEMON!!*)
Team Creation/Help Discussion
Battle Discussion

Those are the basic rules of the thread, so please use the other designated threads for Trading, Gym Leader discussion etc...

Any other matters(random chit-chat, banter, etc.) should be taken up with eachother through PM or IM.

So lets just stop this now, before we have to get Kira in here deleting posts and such.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Anyway yes, this has been enforced before, and will be enforced again.
> 
> So to save  people problems, here are the rules.
> 
> ...



QFT  

I knew it me and yoshi weren't unreasonable.


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Hero, I'll battle you. I want to get a battle before I sleep haha.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh okay 6
single
100?


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah. I'm on already.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

Just join my random games.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2007)

No need to double post people. (They know who I'm talking about)
Remember, there's a trade request thread, Gym Leader thread, and tournament thread. If and when the time comes more topic specific pokemon threads will be created but please stay on-topic here and avoid needless double posting (edit or if you post again, just delete your previous post).


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Anyway yes, this has been enforced before, and will be enforced again.
> 
> So to save  people problems, here are the rules.



You're not the ruler of this thread, Shea, you can't make us!  

@Duy
I might battle u if I see you on later~


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm going for a Dusknoir that is Tank/Annoyer, so would this be a good moveset:
Relaxed Nature +Def -Spd
Held Item: Chesto Berry
Will o' Wisp/Toxic
Rest
Ice Punch
Confuse Ray/Brick Break/Torment/?????


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> This thread is becoming that trading one then........<<
> 
> Usually this thread is used for battles, and for questions regarding training and moves etc.



Theres a thread for battles, I believe.

^_^.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice match Davee ^_^ and lol struggle


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Haha I should've bpass the Agility.  I lost Jolteon too early. my other pokemon really needs the speed  Great battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'm going for a Dusknoir that is Tank/Annoyer, so would this be a good moveset:
> Relaxed Nature +Def -Spd
> Held Item: Chesto Berry
> Will o' Wisp/Toxic
> ...



I'd go for sassy@leftovers
will o wisp
protect
trick room
ice punch / shadow punch

or

relaxed@leftovers
toxic
protect
substitute
confuse ray

I sorta like the 1st set more but the second can be potentially more useful...you just have much less control with the 2nd one and i'm all for being able to control/predict what will happen in the battle


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You're not the ruler of this thread, Shea, you can't make us!



Oh but I am!! 


xD Nah, just trying to keep the peace.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn...just got owned in the battle tower by a haxing medicham and 2 consecutive critical drain punches ><....and i only beat 44 trainers....oh the shame....the shame .


----------



## axx58 (Jun 2, 2007)

Does anybody happen to know if trades can be offered here or is it somewhere else? If it is here, I am looking for a chansey with the hold item or lucky egg(if I am not mistaken, it gives one 2x exp, correct). Is there anyone with a spare?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

axx58 said:


> Does anybody happen to know if trades can be offered here or is it somewhere else? If it is here, I am looking for a chansey with the hold item or lucky egg(if I am not mistaken, it gives one 2x exp, correct). Is there anyone with a spare?


Trades done here.

The God Enel FC



The trade thread is exactly below this one how could you miss it? XD


----------



## axx58 (Jun 2, 2007)

Because I am exhausted and don't pay attention to details with hard rock blasting to keep me awake... Thanks though


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Me skeets


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright,I'll be on in a few minutes.

Great game!
Wanna go again,after I take out my useless Absol?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice battle skeets  I was scared when you used calm mind on Alakazam >< but it turned out all right


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Nice battle skeets  I was scared when you used calm mind on Alakazam >< but it turned out all right



It was crazy how your Dragon survived that attack..... 
Wanna go again? I only subbed my Absol since he was useless...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Lol yea 9 hp  Sorry lets battle at another time theres some thing I want to add to my team and other things I want to do in rl (breakfast xD)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Iight,no doubt.

Well I'm in the lobby for who ever wants to battle.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> yes ok the darkrai's yours fin i just cloned it see you in the lobby



It was three AM and I was waiting in the lobby for like 2 hours! I fell asleep. U weren't online so I stopped waiting for u! WTF! No I don't have teh Darkrai and probably won't get it because u expected me to wait for like 8 hours. I fell asleep. Can ya blame meh?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Sasu want to battle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

I guess. I traded all my good pokes so I'll have to use some lelgends. That ok?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

k just in a sec im having tiny problems with the wifi


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Dude the day a Tyranitar outspeeds my Timid EV trained in speed Zapdos is the day I realize that some people give their Tyranitar's crack.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Hmmm I see now why you dont want the move Double team to be banned in the tourny >_> and lol Equake on my Smence and Ice beam on my Starmie? 
What moveset does your mewtwo have? It dint have Tbolt? 
I know that you dint have a good prepared team but you used 3 legendarys on me... Lugia, mewtwo and Zapdos 
Still a good match... that DT made me want to turn off my DS


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

No, I want it in for a different reason. I have a counter for DT. People think it's snatch. I didn't use it in the match. No, I got that Mewtwo from Silent Storm. It knew Recover, Ice Beam, Psychic, Calm Mind. Same moveset with the Lugia.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

hey sasugay.....I know the perfect move to stop your zapdos in it's tracks...Odor sleuth..It stops you from making your pokemon more evasive
by the way..when would be the best time to evolve a growlithe and a exeggcute?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Dude, my Zapdos would own yer Oder Sleuth. And I'll PM u the counter to Zapdos if you don't tell anyone.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

k lol i won't tell...besides even with the counter i doubt i would win T.T my pokemon are beyond weak...


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, the counter is better than Odor Sleuth. BTW, I'm going to Dakota's birthday today. His rich ass with his 98 inch screen tv and mansion. With rich friends ya gotta give 'em something good so they dn't think yer poor. Just idding, he knows he has WAY more money than me.....and everyone else.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

lol good luck with that...tell his rich ass i said hi..


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright. U don't take him as a rich dude when ya see him do ya? Look in his house and you'll know what I mean. I'm FINALLY getting that Shiny Squirtle.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

Great man....but I'll probaly never see his house lol..what r u gonna give up for that shiny squirtle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Shiny Froslass. I've wanted a froslass forever period. I get a Shiny one and give it up for Shiny Squirtle. But I adore Squirtle. I want to get a Shiny of every water starter. I'm getting squirtle. 3 more to go.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

lol you always want a shiny of something don't ya?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah, I'm also getting a Shiny Deoxys for my Shiny Arcanine.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

T.T i want a shiny arcanine


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Sasu this are the only moves that I know that can counter Double team's evasion boost

1. Roar (Still may miss)
2. Haze (Maybe you meant this?)
3. Swift (Lame)
4. Mind reader + another move 
5. Foresight ( Same as haze...)
6. Lock-on 
7. Sweet Scent (Lowers evasion)
8. Psych Up (Looks good too >_>)
9. Imprison (Well... seals DT )
10. Snatch 
11.  Odor Sleuth
12.  Aerial Ace
13. Magical Leaf
14. Shock Wave
15. Miracle Eye
16. Heart Swap
17. Aura Sphere  	
18. Defog

Those are the only moves that can reset evasion,never miss their target or switch, steal, negate double team's evasion boost.

and you know what? they all suck. so I simply fail to see whats your counter againts double team  Unless theres another one i'm missing...


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Who says my counter is an attack rather than a pokemon?


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

I've got an idea of who your thinkin' of lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Pokemon hmm... brb ima check skills... >_>

Unaware (Bidoof, Bibarel)
In-Battle Effect:
The foe's stat changes are ignored

No Guard (Ma-chop-choke-champ) 
In-Battle Effect:
All Attacks while this Pokémon is in Battle have 100% Accuracy

Hmm still weak


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

U want tofind my counter don'tcha!? I have on lvl 53. I'm ging to make it like the best.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

o well I've lost interest in the subject so I'm gonna keep workin' on my team and reading what you guys say

i know the perfect pokemon to use against zapdos now lol....and i got him lol..but i don't like him so I'm not gonna use him.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm gonna work on my team when summer hits. I'll have like a week to get it together.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

I hate training pokemon....It takes forever to get them to 50 much less 100


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

So Sasu all those attacks arent it... those 2 abilities arent it... then whats the counter to double team? spill the beans dude


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

What 2 abilities?


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

lol he won't tell you....atleast He most likely won't tell you..i already know and he didn't have to tell me....think..how do you counter a evasive zapdos?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> I hate training pokemon....It takes forever to get them to 50 much less 100



That is why I don't raise 100's. I'm way too impatient


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm not impatient I'm stubbern(probaly misspelled that) once i make up my mind on something...i don't stop until i reach that goal...I've already clicked on mewtwo 315 times just trying to get a legitimite shiny mewtwo


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

It's spelled stubborn. Oh and he's right, I won't tell.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

I knew i spelled it wrong >.< every time besides the counter to his zapdos isn't that hard to find out...lol


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Want to battle, Hero? Just woke up ^_^

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

i g2g cya sasugay hope you have fun at dakota's party


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

DAVEE good morning  okay lets battle


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm on.  Waiting. Good morning to you too :]
I won't be quick on response sometime because I'll be making breakfast and eating. ;]


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

good thing the game is turn-based XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sasu this are the only moves that I know that can counter Double team's evasion boost
> 
> 1. Roar (Still may miss)
> 2. Haze (Maybe you meant this?)
> ...



Aura Sphere, Aerial Ace, Roar and Haze are useful, but the rest are very meh.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok to the guys I iwe shinies to, I will be in the trade thread.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Finally you were able to find a nice chance to set up your defenses Davee ^^ I was too careless :/ oh well it wont happen again >


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Good game, Hero.  Good thing I got to set up all those buffs. ^_^
I think you made the wrong move by thudnerbolting my Jolteon.  Should have confuse rayed it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Wana go again?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone want to battle, damn I just woke up too.


Sasugay, Roar is affected by DT's evasion.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

but Haze isn't ^^


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry Duy I cant fight at this time... >_> I REALLLLYYY need a Salamence with DD  >_< Maybe I should just get a Gyarados :/


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 2, 2007)

I will battle you Duy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Lol i just woke up too...i'm waching the poke marathon cause i happened to wake up on one of my fav eps . (the orange league final match : P)


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Haha yeah they just had the one with that Richie kid, where Ash loses because Charizard won't listen lol.

I hate how much Ash sucks ><


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 2, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I will battle you Duy.



Woopsies, sorry for the late reply.

Adding your FC right now, so I'll see yuo in the lobby shortly.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 2, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone want to battle, damn I just woke up too.
> 
> 
> Sasugay, Roar is affected by DT's evasion.



What of it? I never said anything about it. I'm the one with the ocunter. If smeone uses Roar on my Zpados they have no brain.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Haha yeah they just had the one with that Richie kid, where Ash loses because Charizard won't listen lol.
> 
> I hate how much Ash sucks ><



Ash/Satoshi does suck, but Dreikoo's talking about the one where he actually wins in a league. They need to find a way to phase him out of the story and make Dawn/Hikari replace him as the new main character.

My team is finally coming together...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

I rememebr on netbattle, poeple used to ban moes like Double Team and Minimize...Now whenever i see someone doing it (ahem, Miss Bertha), I just laugh and do a non-missing move 

I just woke up too....gonna watch some Pokemon and maybe battle ppl who are in the lobby


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Ash/Satoshi does suck, but Dreikoo's talking about the one where he actually wins in a league. They need to find a way to phase him out of the story and make Dawn/Hikari replace him as the new main character.
> 
> My team is finally coming together...



Yeah I know, I'm watching it now, his stupidity still shines through though lol.

But yeah, I had hoped thats what the D/P series would be like, but no they just had to bring him back, ah well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Ash/Satoshi does suck, but Dreikoo's talking about the one where he actually wins in a league. They need to find a way to phase him out of the story and make Dawn/Hikari replace him as the new main character.
> 
> My team is finally coming together...


Yeah i was talking about the orange island league not the indigo championship.

I like this battle cause it's one of the few that they actually use 6v6 one and cause imo ash was at his strongest at that time with zard and tauros and lapras. I really hate how in the anime almost all battles even gym battles are only 1v1-3v3 max.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah I know, I'm watching it now, his stupidity still shines through though lol.
> 
> But yeah, I had hoped thats what the D/P series would be like, but no they just had to bring him back, ah well.



A good time to do it would be after the Sinnoh saga. lol Kira would definitely agree with the idea.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Kira loves Hikari so much because its easy to get sexy pics of her  associate with her. Shes pretty and bright...


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

The series would not be very good if they focused only on Hikari. After watching Satoshi get this far in his Pokemon battling expertise, it would be a let-down to start the same thing all over again with just an inexperienced trainer. Satoshi still needs to get to the Champion League. That's where all of the intense high-level battles are at.

Anyway... now that the thread isn't as cluttered anymore... does anyone know the stats of Reversal and Flail at their max? Dreikoo already mentioned Reversal being around 200-250 at max, but what's Flail's max? I remember it being around 99-102, but I would like some confirmation.

Also, I don't see the problem with Double Team or Minimize. They're just moves that are easily countered if planned for, and until you get a few of them up, your Pokemon is going to be pretty vulnerable, especially if the opponent just hazes it away after letting you buff up for a few turns.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

> Pokemon is going to be pretty vulnerable, especially if the opponent just hazes it away after letting you buff up for a few turns.



No. Just no. All the pokemon that learn haze are weak.... I made a list a while ago of the moves that may be used againts DT/mini and they all suck.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Kira likes girls.

Definition from Miriam-Webster:
1 a : a female child from birth to adulthood 

Yeah.

@gonna be in the lobby soon


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

No, some of the hazers may have had their movepool shrunk, but they can still be effective.

Also, while some of those moves may be situational, they don't "suck". The attack moves strike a balance between their power and their secondary ability. If a player is good at reading their opponents' moves, then some of those other support moves can be very useful as well. While some of those moves might not fit with your play style, that doesn't mean that they are useless.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh well I know its no fun watching a 4 DTed Zapdos own my Ttard (with Sword dance/4 speed boost/subtitute)


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, that does suck, but you probably shouldn't have let it raise its evasion that high anyway. I'm guessing that you set up your Tyranitar while he was boosting his evasion, instead of attacking, am I right? Or did all of your attacks miss while he was boosting?


----------



## LieToMe (Jun 2, 2007)

(Just got able to go to the GTS and WiFi) Anyone willing to give a Darkrai? I could give Chimchars, Turtwigs, or a Dialga. Don't care if it is really legit or not.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yes, that does suck, but you probably shouldn't have let it raise its evasion that high anyway. I'm guessing that you set up your Tyranitar while he was boosting his evasion, instead of attacking, am I right? Or did all of your attacks miss while he was boosting?



Dont worry what count is that I won...


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

I will battle you Davee....
I hope your team isn't all eveelutions........<<


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Davee I demand revenge after you're done with Yoshi


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry for the late response I'll get on now.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is kinda nooby Q but if you breed 2 shinies do you get another shiny


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow Davee, couldn't cut it? So you turned off the game?
Hahaha

I was gonna do that....LOSER!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

So who won?  btw Davee lets battle


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

We each had one pokemon left, my full healthElectivire and his  kinda full health Vaporeon. I do Tpunch and his end disconnects....I wanted to see who would win too...


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Why does the Electivire have so much speed!
Oh I disconnected because of streaming videos.
Your side would've won. I thought that Tpunch finished the game.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Wow Davee, couldn't cut it? So you turned off the game?
> Hahaha
> 
> I was gonna do that....LOSER!



I take it you were pwning him like a mad man


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

You could have still tried, Davee...I don't think Vaporeon woulda died from just one Tpunch, not with its high defense...And you don't just turn off your game, you either RUN or just stay till the end.....

I'm just happy my Tangrowth withstood 3 SWed Leaf Blades from that Leafeon......


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> this is kinda nooby Q but if you breed 2 shinies do you get another shiny



just moving it forward


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

death-child said:


> just moving it forward



Shinies aren't part of what gets passed through genetics.

It's like if a guy and a girl with heavy tattos have sex, their baby won't be born with tattos on its body.......


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Shinies aren't part of what gets passed through genetics.
> 
> It's like if a guy and a girl with heavy tattos have sex, their baby won't be born with tattos on its body.......



lol i like the way you said that lol XP


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey guys ,i finally decided to play the game and got my 3rd badge


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

@Death
 I knew you'd like that bit of wit ~

@Serpent
I'm glad you're actually playing now and not just trading for things you can't get......


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sure I disconnected again.  Good game, Hero.


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

taking any battle offers my friend code is 2148 4674 0652


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Omfg -_- I got d/c eajgbaegjbgisru >_<


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

@yoshi thats not true i got alot of things, such as a mew dexoys newtwo and everystarter ever


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

any one who wants to battle pm me


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Hero, I think Eeevee kid is disconnecting when he's losing...
which kinda robs the winner his victory being recorded AND the feling of winning...don't you think, Hero?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Oh lol no I was getting... owned  He's evee team is made to kill me 100% and thats a fact. I dont think hes d/c on purpose ^^... I have 2 wins(1 lost) againts him and he dint d/c when I beat him


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

I really don't get the shiny obsession lol. I like a very select few shinies out of all of them, so having a big collection just doesn't do it for me.

I'd rather just work on a bunch of competitive pokemon, rather than working on getting pokemon who are just a different color.


----------



## Serp (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I really don't get the shiny obsession lol. I like a very select few shinies out of all of them, so having a big collection just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> I'd rather just work on a bunch of competitive pokemon, rather than working on getting pokemon who are just a different color.



QFT i only like shines cos other ppl do , and i want at least 1 >.>


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

I once went shiny hunting, then got bored 

Besides, shiny pokemon could have horrible battle stats; they just look pretty I gues. But even some shinies are ugly looking...like poor Milotic~


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Lets go skeets


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

um...does anyone know what lvl larvitar and smoochum evolves?(I'm a noob T.T)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

going in now.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

It'd be nice if they could do something similar for max IV Pokemon that you meet. Maybe a loud sound and a darkening or brightening of the background to show that you've come across the epitome of that Pokemon species. It would sort of be like saying, "Come on, mister. Make my day. I'm Max IV." Or at the least, it would tell you what Pokemon you should definitely catch or keep.

It makes me sad thinking of all of the max IV wild Pokemon I've probably KOed throughout all of the Pokemon games.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> um...does anyone know what lvl larvitar and smoochum evolves?(I'm a noob T.T)




Lvl 30 for Larvitar.

Lvl 30 for Smoochum.

For future refrence, look to this website:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

LupanHunter said:


> um...does anyone know what lvl larvitar and smoochum evolves?(I'm a noob T.T)



This link will show you many things: Naruto 356 v2

EDIT: @2Shea: How's the Ice Team coming along?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Battles sure do suck now......


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

thank you very much....there lvl 29 lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

....  you ran?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

*Question for everyone:*

How long do your wifi battles usually last?

I have found that every one of my battles lasts more than 20 minutes....averaging 24 minutes or so...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Whats the fun in battling someone who has the same team as some one else(everyone else)?

Looks like I'm gonna go and see what new team I can come up with....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? 6 on 6, lvl 100, singles?

EDIT: Nevermind, gotta excercise.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 2, 2007)

Am i a good trainer if i always make sure my pokemon have equal lvls?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> *Question for everyone:*
> 
> How long do your wifi battles usually last?
> 
> I have found that every one of my battles lasts more than 20 minutes....averaging 24 minutes or so...



Well...since i've been using my new garchomb usually it takes less than 10 mins. 2-3 of em were prolly less than 5 mins most likely XD. It could be that you were evenly matched with your opponents and that resulted in the matches lasting longer because for the last few matches i don't remember losing more that 2 3max pokes of my team or your team may play very differently than mine.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 2, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Whats the fun in battling someone who has the same team as some one else(everyone else)?
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna go and see what new team I can come up with....



My Gyarados just got lucky with those DD's. Btw you can get a weavile  that pokemon takes half my team down


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

@Skeets

Those are OU teams....you'll see a lot of the same Pokemon in those teams, since those pokemon are the strongest and have a better chance of staying alive.

OU teams made me ditch my loveable Lanturn..

@Dreikoo
I like stalling


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 2, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> My Gyarados just got lucky with those DD's. Btw you can get a weavile  that pokemon takes half my team down


I have a Gyrados myself but didn't use it.Seeing you use it got me out of it.
I'll never use Weavile,Starmie and a few others who are in everyones teams.
I was using the Gyra,Elect.Combo for a bit to see how long that'll last(3 days)...

Meh,We can battle again if you want I'll use my first team I had.....*shrug*


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Skeets
> 
> Those are OU teams....you'll see a lot of the same Pokemon in those teams, since those pokemon are the strongest and have a better chance of staying alive.
> 
> ...



I like to go all out. Balance whole matches on 1 attack hitting as i calculate it to hit. Stalling my garchopm , if it allows it to get 1 or more SDs in, has meant loss for a few people here .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

BTW Dreikoo, when do you want to battle for your gym leader position?

I have a lethal water team ready for your slaughter~


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> BTW Dreikoo, when do you want to battle for your gym leader position?
> 
> I have a lethal water team ready for your slaughter~



I think it was said that you'd need badges to challenge leaders for their position. And we can't get badges till we start the whole gym leader thing and that starts after the tournament so i think it'll be some time till my water team washes you away


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:
			
		

> EDIT: @2Shea: How's the Ice Team coming along?



Going well thanks, I'm anxious to get going w/ it after the tourney


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

Even gym leaders need badges to challenge other gym leaders? I thought that was concerning non-gym leaders wanting to be gym leaders....

Regardless, stagnant water is more lethal than fresh water ANYWAY.


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

Yoshi, I didn't disconnect on purpose.  My friends were over and they were streaming videos while I was battling.  For some reason when I stream video I tend to disconnect and I can't reconnect unless I unlug and replug my router.  Know the reason for this?  Only time I know this happens is when I am streaming video, or uploading stuff.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm over it already Davee 
You Eevee team was good though, that Leafeon put up a good fight ~


----------



## Davee (Jun 2, 2007)

I like that trick room, oh what a twist.  I remember that one switch when i switched to Jolteon because I was predicting that you were going to use an electric attack.  If only you have used an electric attack! I was surprised that I survived the stealth rock from that.

What was that pokemon that you used to stealth rock and roar?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Going well thanks, I'm anxious to get going w/ it after the tourney



2Shea, can I verse your Ice team, please? (Don't worry, I have an Ice team too, I made sure it's adorable!) 

Please?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 2, 2007)

Would it be possible to build a Trick Room team, 'cause I'm considering going through with it.


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

willing to battle any one my friend code is 2148 4674 0652


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> 2Shea, can I verse your Ice team, please? (Don't worry, I have an Ice team too, I made sure it's adorable!)
> 
> Please?



Well I would gladly accept if it was done yet haha. I've been focusing on my Competitive team since alot since the tourney is coming up soon, so my Ice team has taken the backseat. It will be done soon enough though


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

hey what tourny


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well I would gladly accept if it was done yet haha. I've been focusing on my Competitive team since alot since the tourney is coming up soon, so my Ice team has taken the backseat. It will be done soon enough though



Well, can I still verse you? (Just don't use any fire Pokemon)


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

Anyone want to help me test out my flying team, no where near done but o well.


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

i will  cause i need to face some one


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

desperatly


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

Whats your friendcode?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

Friendcode          ?


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

2148 4674 0652


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

whats yours


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

I pm'd it to you.


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

meet u in lobby


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 2, 2007)

good fight and damn your dragonite


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Ash/Satoshi does suck, but Dreikoo's talking about the one where he actually wins in a league. They need to find a way to phase him out of the story and make Dawn/Hikari replace him as the new main character.
> 
> My team is finally coming together...



I think if they ever do that, they should have a whole new character. Like a Judai Yuki for Yugi Moto in a way. Someone that has a little edge.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

What the heck... I can't get to page 642. This post should break through the error.

^No, they shouldn't phase out Satoshi at all. It was enough having to watch him get his butt handed to him early on. He's at least making some progress now.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks FFLN, you saved us! xD

Did anyone watch most of the marathon today?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually, it looks like Shadow Blade managed to make it through first. It must've been close though. I clicked on '642' two or three times before posting.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 2, 2007)

lol I just got back home XD. I didn't know it was a coincidence XD

Anyway. I don't know. I think Brock also needs to leave for a while. His character is getting old :|


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 2, 2007)

I watched the 2 parts of pumello isl. I thought it was probably the best fight in all the series, though i haven't seen anything past johto


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 2, 2007)

2Shea, do you wanna battle now?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2007)

I watched the marathon, I'm just glad Ash isn't a dumbass anymore.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 2, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I watched the marathon, I'm just glad Ash isn't a dumbass anymore.



Is he still ten? (Seems like he's been on that fantastic voyage for quite some time now...)


----------



## FFLN (Jun 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> lol I just got back home XD. I didn't know it was a coincidence XD
> 
> Anyway. I don't know. I think Brock also needs to leave for a while. His character is getting old :|



He left before... and fans hated it. Tracy/Kenji sort of sucked anyway. He was rather boring. Besides that, Brock/Takeshi can at least take care of them and feed them properly. I think Satoshi and company starved the most during the Orange Islands.

Anyway, it's fun to see how the writers on Pokemon change up the same situations to sort of give them a fresh spin.

^I think he should be around 12-13 now, but we've only seen him celebrate one birthday and that was during a short before movie 2.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

Well yeah. Tracy\Kenji wasn't exciting but I mean I would love to see something different in terms of characters. I mean... Dawn\Hikari is a nice addition if you compare her to May or Misty.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Thanks FFLN, you saved us! xD
> 
> Did anyone watch most of the marathon today?



I watched from 1 pm till 11 .


----------



## A.U.X.I.L.A.R.Y (Jun 3, 2007)

Takes some time getting used to the pokemon...*waiting for monday at 7:30 on channel 32*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

I watched that episode with Ninetails and the illusion woman, and I realized I had never seen it before....It reminded of a Japanese folk story 

I wanna train a Ninetails now...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't have cizzable. T_T

EDIT: @ Yoshitune: Ninetales is best as an Annoyer


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

@Ninja
Yup, my old Ninetales was pure annoyance~ This time around though, I wanna make it even more annoying


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Ninja
> Yup, my old Ninetales was pure annoyance~ This time around though, I wanna make it even more annoying



Can't wait to see it   Although.....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone want to battle tonight?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

I just finished the pokedex.  Yes, that means I own or have owned every single pokemon ever.


----------



## Attama (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I just finished the pokedex.  Yes, that means I own or have owned every single pokemon ever.



Congrats, I'm working towards that, but more interested in getting berries at this time


----------



## Homura (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been training my team, but due to my lazyness I don't think I'll make the deadline before the tourny starts Lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol my Gegngar has the Pokerus   Because I dont know how many days my Gengar had the Pokerus should I risk it and infect my other pokemon quickly? Btw if I store it in my computer it wont go away will it?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 3, 2007)

If its in your comp, it won'y go away.

And infect your other pokemon with it to preserve it.


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 3, 2007)

That's awesome. Pokerus is supposed to greaty improve your pokemon stats correct?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

Yea but not directly... it doubles EVs making training a pokemon way faster and easier   Hmmm maybe I should infect some nooby pokemons and give it to whoever wants it ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

When the face pops up saying that the infection went away, do you still have the effects?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

batoru minna?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

Wait... my Gengar has a face on it (like a sad one ) and the pokemon nurse said that I had it...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

lol that means the virus is gone X_D


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

.... massive fail >_>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

battle hero?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry not now :/ I'm still afraid of your Breloom xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

lol i wont use him if u want 83
i need to try a diff poke ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol that means the virus is gone X_D



Lol I know, but I heard from someone that the effect sticks around.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

no, that has been proven wrong by me, that was yoshi who said that, but i did an experiment to see wether its true, which it isnt.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

My poor Duskull! T_T


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

battle any1? X____________________D
im so bored XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> battle any1? X____________________D
> im so bored XD



3 on 3 
Lv50's
No LG's

Afterwards can you evolve my dusclops?

EDIT: Will anyone help evolve my Dusclops?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 3, 2007)

Who needs the pkrs I also have wish eevees w/ pkrs


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

oops, hi NP 8_D
sorry bout that XD
still up for it?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

haha, lol just saw the episode of Pokemon with Ash's match with Norman. I like how they described Overgrow (Grovyle's ability): "It happened because of Ash's words of confidence..."

Sure it's not because Slaking kicked its butt.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oops, hi NP 8_D
> sorry bout that XD
> still up for it?



I'm still game


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

im in 8___D sorry bout that XD


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 3, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> haha, lol just saw the episode of Pokemon with Ash's match with Norman. I like how they described Overgrow (Grovyle's ability): "It happened because of Ash's words of confidence..."
> 
> Sure it's not because Slaking kicked its butt.



Haha yeah I saw that before I went to lunch, some of them are so stupid and corny, but there are a random few that are good.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

haha gud game NP 83
milotic did it again XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

I think it's maybe because of the 4Kids effect... god it makes me wonder if the Japanese version is a whole lot better


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 3, 2007)

Man, that was fun! Although that was some insane luck with my double paralysis.

EDIT: I'm the lobby with the Dusclops.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

lol yeah XD! i was like... "this is not happening Y_Y" ahahahah

so, u wanna trade now?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, would you like to battle?

EDIT: 2shea, I still wanna verse you...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

sure, just a sec, trading with NP 83

EDIT: AS,im ready 83


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sure, just a sec, trading with NP 83
> 
> EDIT: AS,im ready 83



Ok, let me add yah to my pal pad (you weren't in it, for some weird reason)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 3, 2007)

AS can we battle later? I havent battled you 

Edit: later like in 4 hours later


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

DD or anyone else, wanna battle?
6/6 no legends


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> DD or anyone else, wanna battle?
> 6/6 no legends



DD said he'd battle me, but he's in battle (shrugs)

Wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry bout that AS x_D...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

OK AS, gimme 4 minutes


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

ahhh wats happening OO
game froze!

AS, are u battling oO... cos it seems like im waiting for u to make a move XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 3, 2007)

Just wondering. Stealth Rock is an attack you use only once, right? It doesn't stack up like spikes?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Nevermind then AS

You battle DD, then I will battle DD, then you 

BTW, Can we start using the one-item rule? (ie, don't use more than one of the same item on your team...) It's practice for the tourney 

@Shadow
It does not stack. Just one use.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

good game AS ^^,


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Wanna battle DD? One item rule,etc?

BTW, the forums are lagging again...
MSN would work better in communicating

EDIT: actually, let's battle in 30 minutes, time to eat...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

oh ok, sure 8D

EDIT: im in waiting 83

edit2: uh >.>.... post when ur ready Y_Y


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

DD, sorry for the long ass wait 

If you had MSN, it woulda been easier to wait 

Reply when ready


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

alright, im ready 83
just gonna go in ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

wth just happened >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

hehe gud game >83 xDDDDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice match Rogie 

I thought that Breloom would be problematic...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

lol yeah, it all went wrong when breloom was burned 8(... it always happens ahahaha

im surprised u ddnt have a TT ahahaha XD

btw, wats ur MSN? did u add me?

hmm i might replace spiritomb with dusknoir, ill check which ones better x_D


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

I kinda stopped using TTar and Salamence in my teams. The one I used against you MIGHT become my tourney team, who knows 

I've added you already. It seems you've accepted, but you're offline "doing your HW" 
mine is on the left <


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 3, 2007)

umm....what lvl does pupitar evolve into tyranitar?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

oh right, ok, on the left? oO



> umm....what lvl does pupitar evolve into tyranitar?


55


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

DD、if you go online on MSN, you'll find out~


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you very much lol...just checking if my sources r wrong


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> DD、if you go online on MSN, you'll find out~



oh ok... x_D

edit: yoshi, send me a message, im on 'appear offline' cos i have so many stalkers XD


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 3, 2007)

Man, WTF! My stupid frined's bithday pary interfered with a Shiny Squirtle and Shiny Absol and Shiny Arcanine. My laptop won't load a certain website either. It's taking like ten minutes to load it. I have high speed with a new laptop, it loads everything fast. Cept that site.


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 3, 2007)

lol man that sucks lol


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

Sasugay are u talking about Serebii.net 

And ppl i need toxic tms and 1 flamethrower


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Sasugay are u talking about Serebii.net
> 
> And ppl i need toxic tms and 1 flamethrower




I can help you out with some of those TMs.  Do you have any shinies or things from my lists?


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

>.> i have shinys but i dont see if they are worth tms 
any pokemon u in need of , (not shinys thou)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I can help you out with some of those TMs.  Do you have any shinies or things from my lists?



Wanna trade?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Serpentious: Sorry, I've been on smogon all day, they all drive a hard bargain and it's rubbing off on me.  I don't really need any pokemon at the moment.  I'll PM you though if something comes up.

AS: Yeah, do you need anything?  And we should try to battle again.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

@kitsune i should have ask for a shiny for that grass knot ey


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Serpentious: Sorry, I've been on smogon all day, they all drive a hard bargain and it's rubbing off on me.  I don't really need any pokemon at the moment.  I'll PM you though if something comes up.
> 
> AS: Yeah, do you need anything?  And we should try to battle again.



No, I mean I have a Pokemon I think you want (it's EV'd and shiny)

And battling sounds fun (though I'm not very good... my cute-only strategy isn't working)

PS: The Titanic is on (sobs uncontrollably)


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> No, I mean I have a Pokemon I think you want (it's EV'd and shiny)



Oh cool, yeah I'll meet you in there.



> And battling sounds fun (though I'm not very good... my cute-only strategy isn't working)



Well I'm trying my hardest, but I still get swept 9/10 times I battle.



> PS: The Titanic is on (sobs uncontrollably)



I've seen a guy break down and sob while watching that movie.  ^^


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Oh cool, yeah I'll meet you in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I break down and cry because of the hot guy dying... (I'll never let you go...) 

Let's trade first; then battle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

i cried at titantic  
and...
 i need toxic for my poison team of evil


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i cried at titantic
> and...
> i need toxic for my poison team of evil



I'll trade yah some Pokemon, and TMs, if yah want.  After I'm done battling/trading w/ Kitsune.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

Good game AS.  Thanks for the pretty Venomoth.   



I'm not sure how many more pokemon episodes I can handle today.  The Ralts one was really cute and sad.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 3, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Good game AS.  Thanks for the pretty Venomoth.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how many more pokemon episodes I can handle today.  The Ralts one was really cute and sad.



They're already on the deck (people are jumping) No, Jack....! 

(Here I was, thinking I overcame this in the 4th grade)


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

@As wat have got , for trades


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Just wondering...is pretty much everyone who battles on here going to have a team of Level 100's? If so, it's gonna be a while before I can battle here xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 3, 2007)

^It doesn't matter, because when you battle online there are three options, Free, 50, and 100 battles. Free is whatever your level is, and you can guess what level the other options caps you too.


----------



## Serp (Jun 3, 2007)

dont worry they auto level to100 thats how i been playing


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> dont worry they auto level to100 thats how i been playing



Wait, so my fifty-summin Empoleon would turn to 100? DAYUMM


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

"dayumm" .....

Yeah so start battling, "son"


----------



## Takuza (Jun 3, 2007)

I preffer free battles, as they actually reflect ur work


----------



## Twilit (Jun 3, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> "dayumm" .....
> 
> Yeah so start battling, "son"



...Wanna battle? My first


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Mikuruki said:


> I preffer free battles, as they actually reflect ur work



Well....if i go at you with my lvl 100s that i trained 4 years ago and have crappy EVs i would own your lvl 50-70 properly EVd pokes but that won't mean i "worked" harder than you....it only means that you just need more time to lvl up and that's too fleeting of a victory for my taste. And it's funner to only have to Ev something and not actually lvl it to 100 cause that way you can Ev more stuff....although i will eventually get at least a dozen pokes to 100 just for PBR


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been leveling them to lv 100 just in case. I haven't actually checked their stats while fighting on wifi to see whether the EV points get added on or not, but I feel more reassured if they're lv 100 anyway 

Can't wait till PBR comes out so I can gaze at my glorious bugs in awe and reverence


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Dreikoo can you help me on how i should spread my milotic's evs (bold nature)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Hey Dreikoo can you help me on how i should spread my milotic's evs (bold nature)



Depends on how you want it to play...it can be a tank or an annoyer or a special sweeper....and all those sets require different Ev spreads so you need to specify to me which style you're going for. (or you could be like me and train 3 different milotics for all those rolls cause milotic rocks like that and can do all those roles almost equally great  )


----------



## Attama (Jun 3, 2007)

Me too Yoshi. I was debating whether to get it when it comes out or not, but I'm too obsessive not too


----------



## FFLN (Jun 3, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything about pre-order gifts or bonuses for Battle Revolution?

Also, I don't bother leveling up to 100, mainly because it's more of a chore than a necessity in this game. Right now, I'm just taking wild Pokemon that seem to have good stats in the right areas and then EV training them. I'll probably give them moves once I have a good pool of EVed Pokemon to choose from.

I still need to clear out more Pokemon from my boxes though. I think I've got 10 Burmy just waiting to be chosen, as well as a 6 Wurmple that I intend to eventually evolve until I get a Dustox. *sigh* They should just release a Pokemon Box, or add one into PBR.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

I've preordered PBR but i haven't heard of any pre ordering gift for it sadly. Still it'll be a kickass game and the preorder gift really doesn't matter to me .


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

god, havent been here in awhile

got realy drunk at a vollyball party yesterday(they just won state)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> god, havent been here in awhile
> 
> got realy drunk at a vollyball party yesterday(they just won state)



I miss alcohol!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've preordered PBR but i haven't heard of any pre ordering gift for it sadly. Still it'll be a kickass game and the preorder gift really doesn't matter to me .



It's not really incentive for getting the game, but rather, I just want to know if they'll be giving away special promo Pokemon or something, like the promo disc with Jirachi that came with Colosseum.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> It's not really incentive for getting the game, but rather, I just want to know if they'll be giving away special promo Pokemon or something, like the promo disc with Jirachi that came with Colosseum.



Haven't heard of anything at all been given away if you preorder it , sorry.


----------



## Attama (Jun 4, 2007)

When I saw the option to pre-order it at Gamestop i didn't see any kind of gift that would come with it. Not that I pre-ordered Diamond anyway. Got it the day it came out, had to buy it with those carrying case though because my work ran out of the normal ones


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach! Let's battle~

Ppl go on MSN!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Depends on how you want it to play...it can be a tank or an annoyer or a special sweeper....and all those sets require different Ev spreads so you need to specify to me which style you're going for. (or you could be like me and train 3 different milotics for all those rolls cause milotic rocks like that and can do all those roles almost equally great  )



I'm going with sweeper


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle, no voice chat my DS's mic is broken =|


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Shinji said:


> I'm going with sweeper



Then...bold nature is really not what you want....you need it to be modest or mild for a sweeper.



mystictrunks said:


> Anyone up for a battle, no voice chat my DS's mic is broken =|



I'll battle ya  .

lvl 100 singles no legends ok?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Shadow
> It does not stack. Just one use.



OKAY. That's great news


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Mystic you there....? 

I've been waiting in the room for 20 mins now ><.

edit: i'll go back to playing JUS now...if you want to battle after a while PM me or something....and check the thread/your inbox frequently after you ask me.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm on if any would like to battle me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Then...bold nature is really not what you want....you need it to be modest or mild for a sweeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry >_<. I'll be right there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry Yoshi, did I DC or did you?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey Duy~ I dunno who it was but meh, I already knew the results 

BTW, next time we battle, use the item clause okay?
To not only practice for the tourney, but to avoid the repetitiveness of all pokemon having leftovers.....yawn


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

^Okay then, already got the items in mind already so I'm good to go next time.

Edit: Props to your Tangrowth for living a super effective Ice Fang from a 3 DD Gyarados.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

I need TM64 Explosion.  

Anyone have it?  I'll trade generously.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

hello.. i'm back... anybody wants to fight? ...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

hi BI 83
i can fight if u want ^^...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

okay.. just give me some minutes to get ready XD...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

wait, me too lol XD

EDIT: ok, im going in 83


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

What the hell is EV'ing?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

lol.. why are you repeating items?...

Iv research really is worth... thanks to Yoshi for the awesome genes for my Tyranno...

man.. i'm shaking XD...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

GG blind 83, if only i had my breloom 8D



> lol.. why are you repeating items?...


lol i dunno wat else to give em X_D....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Uh..Blind,
That TTar prob has 4 in defense then


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

i hate brelooms... but i got a counter for them anyway... your weavile outrunned mine... time for me to start iv research again... i'm ashamed >/___\<...

anyone else wants to fight?... i'll be on the lobby ^/__\^...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> GG blind 83, if only i had my breloom 8D
> 
> 
> lol i dunno wat else to give em X_D....



I gave my Weavile a Scope Lens *cough*scouter*cough* just beacuse it knows Night Slash and i wanted it to have a better chance to crit.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

my weavile is holding an expert belt 83


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Uh..Blind,
> That TTar prob has 4 in defense then



tsk tsk tsk... i used a whole day of breeding to get an excelent tyranno...

wanna try it?...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 4, 2007)

Bi want to fight? ^^

Edit: Oh well i guess another time then ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Sure Blind, I'll battle you

BTW, I'm using the one item rule okay? No duplicate items on your team 

See you in the lobby

edit: tell me when


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice match Blind!

All your Pokemon have really low defenses, thankfully


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Nice match Blind!
> 
> All your Pokemon have really low defenses, thankfully



thay are dark pokemon... they only know to hit and kill or die trying... it's our motto...


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Okay then, already got the items in mind already so I'm good to go next time.
> 
> Edit: Props to your Tangrowth for living a super effective Ice Fang from a 3 DD Gyarados.



WTH how?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
3 dd ? did he have like that focus belt or something equiped?

@blindItachi when i get the ds i was using ill contact u for battle...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> WTH how?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 3 dd ? did he have like that focus belt or something equiped?



Haha, nope he had about 116 HP still left in the yellow region
Tangrowth naturally have high defense , plus it doesn't hurt that his defense IV is 31~~


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Haha, nope he had about 116 HP still left in the yellow region
> Tangrowth naturally have high defense , plus it doesn't hurt that his defense IV is 31~~



of course iv breed...
Yea im probly gonna lose the tourney


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

I just go with my rule of 12


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

rule of 12?


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

lol whats the rule of 12? @_@


----------



## Rainstorm (Jun 4, 2007)

Is having Rain Dance and Thunder on a Jolteon a wise combo? Or should Jolteon just stick to using Thunderbolt?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

I breed 12 pokes that fit the criteria I want (nature,ability, etc), then I proceed to check the IV's of every single poke to see if any of them have good IV's (there hasn't been a time that this has failed ever since I came up this a month ago) pick the one with the best IV's and release the rest. Or I just breed twelve more if they all suck.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

What pokemon is better for Stealth Rock, Claydol or Donphan?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

donphan, any1 wanna battle?


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

claydol since its more support pokemon anyhow.
edit: dd wish i could fight u but no ds with me : ( 
judging by urself portrait on devart that ur asian and ur artwork u look like a tough opponent(smart) lol


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

Should I keep this Gligar:

IVs:
HP: 22
Attack: 31
Defense: 24
Sp.Attack: 27 (yeah... joy -_-)
Sp.Defense: 13 (even if it was 31 an Ice Beam can destroy it)
Speed: 23


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes.

Evolve it into Gliscor, and it's stats will skyrocket.


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Rainstorm said:


> Is having Rain Dance and Thunder on a Jolteon a wise combo? Or should Jolteon just stick to using Thunderbolt?



mmmm it would be best if it was on another pokemon and it happen to fit into ur team ....but i wouldnt see y u would go to jolteon to counter a water weakness...most stick to thunderbolt.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

It's just sucky how the rest of the stats aren't as high as the Sp.Attack


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Should I keep this Gligar:
> 
> IVs:
> HP: 22
> ...



er keep it for ur alpha male/female for attack keep breeding it get a bettah speed stat. iono its pretty good all around in ivs jus go for the speed ... U will thank yourself later


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> It's just sucky how the rest of the stats aren't as high as the Sp.Attack



What kind of nature does it have?


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2007)

Garchomp is awesome aka land shark. If Kisame was a pokemon that would be it lol. I think im going to use a ChoiceChomp. Gonna rape many poke balls  
did u guys know of the 1.5x boost for sp.def on rock pokemon during a sand storm. My TT gets this boost it was amazing a jolteon tbolt didn't do much dmg lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

btw, if ur thinking of rebreeding, i suggest u find a good stat'ed female pokemon, because the ditto trick doesnt just work on dittos, but on female parents too. i tried it with my pokemon, and ive been getting the exact same stats as its mother. in all 5 eggs, same nature too.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> did u guys know of the 1.5x boost for sp.def on rock pokemon during a sand storm.



oh.. so that was it... excelent... now i understand why there's guys who hate my golduck with cloud nine... i took down every rhyperior they sent me this weekend lol... not even the trait of that thing could withstand a good hydro pump whit the sandstorm deactivated >D...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 4, 2007)

BI want to battle now ? ^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll be in the lobby if anyone would like to join my battles.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

ok duy.

im waiting for death-child..


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 4, 2007)

hey anyone wanna tell me the odds of finding a shiny pokemon?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok duy.
> 
> im waiting for death-child..



Sorry Shion, I just added you so meet me up if you want to fight.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sorry Shion, I just added you so meet me up if you want to fight.



oh..ok.

make it 3v3 no legendz. 

odds for finding shinies are 1 in 8,200's. around there.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

^Woops, sorry didn't notice the 3v3 thing. I'll remove them right now.

Edit: Hahahaha, that was pretty interesting Shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

did ya like the combo with the stupid rattata?

....dont tell anyone


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> did ya like the combo with the stupid rattata?
> 
> ....dont tell anyone



oh god no... don't tell me you're doing the focus sash/endeavor/trick room/endeavor thing... it's just lame...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh god no... don't tell me you're doing the focus sash/endeavor/trick room/endeavor thing... it's just lame...



nope. mine is different....

although i COULD try out YOUR combo...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 4, 2007)

Rattata with focus... and... and then... * gets shot*

2 edit:

lol its gone


----------



## Jazz (Jun 4, 2007)

Lame trick.  It doesn't work all the time because of Sandstorm or Hail


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

so i want to star battling but I was interested in what these terms are that everyone keeps using like IV and EV, and what does it take to raise a good pokemon?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

that works on 1-1 battles.. but in doubles they "invented" that combo just as a show off.. whoever uses it on a real fight gets ** kicked on the place we players gather...


anyone wants to fight?.. singles no legends no duplicate items... etc...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Rattata with focus... and... and then... * gets shot*
> 
> lol forget it >_>
> 
> edit: I though it was Focus sash /endeavor/ quick attack



.,........QUIET!

i DEMAND your post to be deleted


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumaki_yondaime said:


> so i want to star battling but I was interested in what these terms are that everyone keeps using like IV and EV, and what does it take to raise a good pokemon?




um hello? anyone?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow and I had just read about that combo the other day too....

Poor Rattata...getting used for some crazy laughs~

@Uzu

EV means effort values, hidden values you get from defeating a pokemon battle. You can get max 510 EVs on one Pokemon, but most ppl divide them accordingly to what stats they want to focus on.

IVs are individual values that each Pokemon has when they are born. It can range from 1 - 31, the higher, the more powerful the pokemon is at lv 100.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumaki_yondaime said:


> um hello? anyone?





On the top should have some buttons that says IVs and EVs. Click on those and you'll get a very thorough explanation of what they are.

Edit: WTF!?!?!?!!??! Sorry BI if it was me dcing the match, ugh.


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

so how should I raise my pokemon to get the most out of them?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

EV training.^


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2007)

Well, it's getting to that time.

I think I'm going to evolve my Porygon, finally.  I'll start off with Porygon2, and if I like it, I'll evolve it again (I have 3 Up-grades).  But since this Porygon has some nice IVs, I'll probably like it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry Duy.. my CPU went suddenly to 100% and my pc froze for an instant XP... (i'm using an adapter)


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Sorry Duy.. my CPU went suddenly to 100% and my pc froze for an instant XP...



Oh yea?

Here I thought it was me...well it might've been me my internet was acting a bit weird.

Edit: I'll battle you again if you want.


----------



## uzumaki_yondaime (Jun 4, 2007)

just thought of this: are Ds games region encoded?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

ugh... i don't know about donphans but that one sure is hard to hit...

anyone else wants to fight?... with the rules *sigh* no duplicated (or triplicated ¬/__\¬) items, singles, no legends etc...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 4, 2007)

uzumaki_yondaime said:


> just thought of this: are Ds games region encoded?



Simply put, No.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ugh... i don't know about donphans but that one sure is hard to hit...
> 
> anyone else wants to fight?... with the rules *sigh* no duplicated (or triplicated ?/__\?) items, singles, no legends etc...



Should've told me you wanted to fight under the item clause. I'm use to doing whatevers, because I'm so use to having no one really care about same items; which is why I was a bit surprised at the item clause on the NF tourney. 

Donphan is too buff...*flex*

Why did you put Sucker Punch on Spiritomb?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

blind, ill have a go again 8D... if u want ^^'


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

DD MSN.... << 

BBP talk


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Why did you put Sucker Punch on Spiritomb?



uh?.. cause it learns it?...

Okay DD... i'm on the lobby...


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 4, 2007)

hey cane someone tell me about this pokemon I just cought today its called cresselia ,and can someone help me find something called moss rock and ice rock i need it for my  two evees that I plan on evoling into leafeon and glacieon


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

Gallade is a good pokemon, right? Jolly or Adamant?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

...it's frozen...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

ahhhh BI! it died Y_Y

y o y!


EDIT: woops forgot to get rid of the mic... dont worry my mics broken anyway XD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

It does learn. Cynthia's one has it.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Does anybody here have any 2nd gen legendaries? I really need Raikou or Lugia, but I'll take any of them from 2nd gen. PLease tell me what you want/


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Does anybody here have any 2nd gen legendaries? I really need Raikou or Lugia, but I'll take any of them from 2nd gen. PLease tell me what you want/



Please keep all trading requests in the trading thread, they aren't allowed here.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

ahaha GG BI, i feel so bad... lol swampert was ur worst nightmare xD

EDIT: btw, im just thinking...
what exactly were u thinking when u used firefang oO....?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha GG BI, i feel so bad... lol swampert was ur worst nightmare xD
> 
> EDIT: btw, im just thinking...
> what exactly were u thinking when u used firefang oO....?



Burn or flinch would be my best guess...too bad it's not as high of a flinch rate as bite is


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry to keep asking, but does anyone have TM 64 - Explosion?  I really need it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 4, 2007)

I think I can get the TM for you Kitsune.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ahaha GG BI, i feel so bad... lol swampert was ur worst nightmare xD
> 
> EDIT: btw, im just thinking...
> what exactly were u thinking when u used firefang oO....?



well... as i changed the order thinking that you wouldn't fight again... i do that to apologize...

and yeah... only if the heavens say "flinch" i would be happy XD...


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Does anybody want to battle me? It will be my first time xD

I don't care if we use legendaries or not, preferably so.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Does anybody want to battle me? It will be my first time xD
> 
> I don't care if we use legendaries or not, preferably so.



I could battle...and preferably we use legends or we do not?...it's unclear the way you wrote it lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> well... as i changed the order thinking that you wouldn't fight again... i do that to apologize...
> 
> and yeah... only if the heavens say "flinch" i would be happy XD...



oh, right lol, i thought that u were trying to flinch me on purpose, or burn me, or even switching lol...
but yeah, i dont really mind if people switch the order x_D...


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I could battle...and preferably we use legends or we do not?...it's unclear the way you wrote it lol



yes, legendaries are allowed. ill be in teh battle room


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> yes, legendaries are allowed. ill be in teh battle room



Ok , be sure you've added my FC.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2007)

Alright, I now got most of my Generation Tourney Pokemon set up, I just need to know which nature I should go with for a Lucario?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

singles, btw


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm in the lobby , no VC btw cause i'm waching Tv atm.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh and i was afraid that i was getting rusty with my deoxys cause i hadn't used him in a long time...guess not


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you for kicking my sorry ass xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

Have you guys seen Death-Child around?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I breed 12 pokes that fit the criteria I want (nature,ability, etc), then I proceed to check the IV's of every single poke to see if any of them have good IV's (there hasn't been a time that this has failed ever since I came up this a month ago) pick the one with the best IV's and release the rest. Or I just breed twelve more if they all suck.



My rule of 12 for anyone who wants to see


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

why not just breed 30?^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> why not just breed 30?^



Because I usually find a good poke among the first 12


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2007)

but if u make 30, u might get shiny


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> but if u make 30, u might get shiny



No...if you make it 4000 you might get a shiny....if you make it 30 you most likelly will not


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 4, 2007)

can anyone tell me were to find a moss rock or a ice rock ,or the place of them so I can evole my evees plz


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

moss rock is in that first forest  thats all i no


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Rain said:


> can anyone tell me were to find a moss rock or a ice rock ,or the place of them so I can evole my evees plz



Moss Rock is inside Eterna Forest (left side)
Ice Rock is south of Snowpoint City, where there is a large blizzard, stick to the right side


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

im think of focusing my poison time on speed EVs wat do you guys think


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> im think of focusing my poison time on speed EVs wat do you guys think



Depends who you are using thoug
like invest speed EVs on Gengar, yes, but not on Muk for example


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

i wanted to speed EV my seviper and maybe my Drapion,why concentrating on Def and Sp.Def for my venomoth and of course atk for my nidoking


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i wanted to speed EV my seviper and maybe my Drapion,why concentrating on Def and Sp.Def for my venomoth and of course atk for my nidoking



I don't know about you using a Venomoth though...

You need to realize your weaknesses as a mono poison gym: Psychic and ground.

Drapion takes care of Psychic, but is weak to ground, so +def is definatley a plus.
Tentacruel can withstand special attacks, but a physical ground can kill it.
Gengar can be your annoyer, but its defenses are scary
Roserade can be your sp attacker
Toxicroak can be your choice scarf-er


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i wanted to speed EV my seviper and maybe my Drapion,why concentrating on Def and Sp.Def for my venomoth and of course atk for my nidoking



Seviper is too slow to benefit from spd Evs while drapion and nidoking are solid choices for spd EVs. And i wouldn't use venomoth ever....too low stats for my taste  Will you be using tentacruel and toxicroak? Those and drapion are the best poison types imo...although poison type it touchy since most pokes got a psychic or earth weakness....there's like not 1 poke that isn't weak to either one or the other so i think you're gonna have troubles with it :/ .


----------



## Serp (Jun 4, 2007)

ok no venomoth >.<

i was planning on having
gengar
drapion
maybe toxicroak
roserade
maybe tentacruel
nidoking
and my seviper, 
so what should i concentrate on for seviper  sp.atk?


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Moss Rock is inside Eterna Forest (left side)
> Ice Rock is south of Snowpoint City, where there is a large blizzard, stick to the right side



thank you yoshi I've been trying to find the last 2 and complete ,,y set of evee and its evolution party.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

What are better for catching Regigigas, Ultra or Dusk balls? I'm using ultra right now, and haven't even gotten one shake D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> What are better for catching Regigigas, Ultra or Dusk balls? I'm using ultra right now, and haven't even gotten one shake D:



I had to restart like 50 times before i got 1 with an attack nature and the first 2 attempts i caught him with a time ball after like 50 turns and 30-40 duskballs. After that i just gave up and used my masterball on it for about 50 times till i got one with an attack nature.

I was so lucky that my first giratina was jolly .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

@ * 
I caught Regigagas in a pokeball, while rotating the bottom screen of the DS 

@Serpent
I dont know why you want your Seviper to be a special attacker....make it a slower version of Drapion, or simply make him a Glare/Attract female annoyer


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

WHOO!! I caught it with an ultra ball, first try, after only like 20 turns!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> WHOO!! I caught it with an ultra ball, first try, after only like 20 turns!



What nature is it?


----------



## Twilit (Jun 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What nature is it?



Didn't check. I'm not sure on what all this EV stuff is, so I didn't really care.

Can you explain EV's to me, oh great Dreikoo?


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

i dont even train my legendarys, strait to the box for them


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> i dont even train my legendarys, strait to the box for them



Same as this guy


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Didn't check. I'm not sure on what all this EV stuff is, so I didn't really care.
> 
> Can you explain EV's to me, oh great Dreikoo?



It's the way to make your pokemon have their max stats and be the best they can be. Although natures are not related to EVs and IVs , most natures will increase 1 stat by 10% and decrease another 1 by 10% while a few are neutral and you want certain nature for certain poes in order for them to reach the max at their best stat.

Read this for more details on how the whole thing is. 

 I train some of my legends...the ones i like. I like uber-metagame and i wouldn't dream using em against unaware people but it's fun once in a  while to whip out your deoxys for some whooping against other ubers .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 4, 2007)

Countach said:


> i dont even train my legendarys, strait to the box for them



I don't even bother catching them.....


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 4, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Same as this guy



Same yet again


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 4, 2007)

Me four 

But if you all wanna have a legendary battle...<<


----------



## Countach (Jun 4, 2007)

did u know some dragons can swim


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Me four
> 
> But if you all wanna have a legendary battle...<<



I already had one today...maybe tomorrow .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> anyone up for a battle?



I'll fight you.

*EDIT: Just realized how old your post is. Anyone want to battle?*


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2007)

I can still battle if you want.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I can still battle if you want.



Ok, will be in in 2 minutes.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2007)

wanna use the 1 item rule?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Skeets said:


> wanna use the 1 item rule?



You mean no duplicate items? Then yeah. All my pokemon have items, but none are duplicates.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah,ok then I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

GG, Skeets. I don't get how your Zangoose can be faster than my Weaville...

EDIT: And I don't think Zangoose had Quick Claw since the item graphics didn't appear before he attacked.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Mecha let's battle~~ One item clause~


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Mecha let's battle~~ One item clause~



Ok, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Skeets. I don't get how your Zangoose can be faster than my Weaville...
> 
> EDIT: And I don't think Zangoose had Quick Claw since the item graphics didn't appear before he attacked.



Choice scarf .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 5, 2007)

GG,Mecha!
Zangoose has magic powers...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Choice scarf .



Ah, that explains it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Good match Mecha 

You need to pick the right attacks when the opportunity rises next time


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Good match. I was expecting you to switch out your Electrivire when it fell asleep.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 5, 2007)

Wahoo!
Just got the game.
Hazaar.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 5, 2007)

Okay I can't take it anymore!

I been trying to figure this on my own for weeks but still can go any further in the game.

I defeated the Snowpoint City Leader. According to IGN's walkthrough, I should go to Acuity Lakefront to observe some plotpoint moments where my rival/friend will tell "not to" go to the galactic HQ but that is exactly where I need to go.

The problem is there was NEVER any galactic grunt blocking the lake enterance when I first came to Snowpoint City. I went to the lake first and my rival/friend just keep telling me to go to Sunyshore gym ever since which I can't since the road is still blocked.

I went to Veilstone city and I can't find ANY keys! Not even the one that suppose to not work!

I'm up to the point where I feel like I should give up and re-start from scratch and I don't want to do that!

HELP!


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 5, 2007)

O_o that's a puzzler.  I just went through all that yesterday.  Did you go to the other two lakes before you tried to go to the one by snowpoint?


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok for the key into the Galatic's headquarters, it's in a building near the headquarters. From the headquarter building, you will kind of need to travel AROUND the entire part where the pokemon center and department store is and into a part where there are all these factor looking buildings. ONe of the building which is small is where the key is. If I remember, try talking to some of the galatic members there, and you fight this guy before getting the key. All i know is that it is around there for sure.

And if that didn't work, just go to , the easiest solution to your gaming problems.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh the fail that Battle tower is made of >_> I used Equake on a Skuntank(with Leftovers) and it missed. It dint even use Minimize/ DT/Sand attack or any other increasing/decreasing evasion moves and it missed and I was at the first round. (after 49 win streak) 

Conclusion: battle tower must rely on hax to beat any of us


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon, shines, you want them now.

After that, I am not giving out anymore to anyone for awhile.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Oh the fail that Battle tower is made of >_> I used Equake on a Skuntank(with Leftovers) and it missed. It dint even use Minimize/ DT/Sand attack or any other increasing/decreasing evasion moves and it missed and I was at the first round. (after 49 win streak)
> 
> Conclusion: battle tower must rely on hax to beat any of us



Probably had Lax Incense/Brightpowder

But for the most part, you are correct.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 5, 2007)

alright I got leafeon and glaceon ,can someone tell me where is area B1 is in mt.coronet


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 5, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> O_o that's a puzzler.  I just went through all that yesterday.  Did you go to the other two lakes before you tried to go to the one by snowpoint?



I did but strangest thing is Professor Rowan keep saying I didn't went to Lake Valor yet. I went there, got items and talked to everyone. I don't get what he wants me to find...



Allen89 said:


> Ok for the key into the Galatic's headquarters, it's in a building near the headquarters. From the headquarter building, you will kind of need to travel AROUND the entire part where the pokemon center and department store is and into a part where there are all these factor looking buildings. ONe of the building which is small is where the key is. If I remember, try talking to some of the galatic members there, and you fight this guy before getting the key. All i know is that it is around there for sure.
> 
> And if that didn't work, just go to , the easiest solution to your gaming problems.



I looked over at the Warehouse...no key.

Should I just give up and start over? That would suck but I'm really feeling hopeless here.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Probably had Lax Incense/Brightpowder
> 
> But for the most part, you are correct.



The skuntank had Leftovers


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Dynamic Dragon, shines, you want them now.
> 
> After that, I am not giving out anymore to anyone for awhile.



oh hi! im here, sorry bout that xD...
but yeah, what do u want me to trade u?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh hi! im here, sorry bout that xD...
> but yeah, what do u want me to trade u?



Oh, you don't need to trade me pokes for, I want somthing else for the shinies.

Meet me in the trade thread.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

any1 wanna battle? i wanna test how good this pokemon is... 83


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Lets just say it won alot of battle frontier battles, mainly against frontier brains wave two.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

lol ok xD
wanna battle silent?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

naw, I have to prepare my team for the tournament.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

oh... ok Y_Y... im preparing too, thats why i need some1 to test it on 8(


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

okay... i'll do it... how about that?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

oh hi blind, ok, ill battle u 83
ill be there in a bit ^^


----------



## FFLN (Jun 5, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I did but strangest thing is Professor Rowan keep saying I didn't went to Lake Valor yet. I went there, got items and talked to everyone. I don't get what he wants me to find...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you already go into the Galactic building? Two guys in front of it have the key. Anyway, if you haven't beaten Team Galactic yet, that's the next place to go to.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

GG BI 8D
defiitely not using dusknoir ahahah XDDD spiritomb worked better IMO


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

ouch... so you were testing the Dusknoir?... cause it seems he got a really bad luck with my crow's item =P... 

can i have a baby from that weavile?.. it's genetic is better than anything i've found...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

I finally caught my first shiny since GSC! Whoo!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

what was ur crow holding?

lol i was actually surprised that weavile OHKOed a TT x___D


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Did you already go into the Galactic building? Two guys in front of it have the key. Anyway, if you haven't beaten Team Galactic yet, that's the next place to go to.



I tried looking for those guys but there not there! I tried anything I could for the last three-four weeks! I read five different online walkthroughs and I still can't go beyond the first floor!!

Honestly I should give up at this rate!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> what was ur crow holding?
> 
> lol i was actually surprised that weavile OHKOed a TT x___D



a lum berry... quick claw never worked on it so i changed...

and it ko'd him cause you already did damage with the stones XD... otherwise i would've stayed alive for enough to attack... i've seen it before...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

*keeps dancing* Hey DD, wanna fight?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 5, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I tried looking for those guys but there not there! I tried anything I could for the last three-four weeks! I read five different online walkthroughs and I still can't go beyond the first floor!!
> 
> Honestly I should give up at this rate!!!



Let me just get this straight. You have not battled people in the Galactic building yet, am I right? You went to Lake Valor and saw the crater with a bunch of Magikarp flopping around, right? You also went back to Lake Celestic and dealt with the Galactic members there too, right? You also went to Lake Acuity and saw your rival get his butt handed to him by Team Galactic, right? Then after all of that, you went and searched around Galactic HQ for the key, right?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> *keeps dancing* Hey DD, wanna fight?



erm alright x__D

6on6? 100, item clause ok?

EDIT: im just inside waiting 83
6 pokemons


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm alright x__D
> 
> 6on6? 100, item clause ok?
> 
> ...



I finally have a whole team so sure.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jun 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Let me just get this straight. You have not battled people in the Galactic building yet, am I right? You went to Lake Valor and saw the crater with a bunch of Magikarp flopping around, right? You also went back to Lake Celestic and dealt with the Galactic members there too, right? You also went to Lake Acuity and saw your rival get his butt handed to him by Team Galactic, right? Then after all of that, you went and searched around Galactic HQ for the key, right?



Wait...what crater with bunch of Magikarp?

When the big explosion happen after the Canalave Gym, all I found at the Valor Lakefront was a lot of rain which went away...

Hey maybe there's hope after all! How do I get to this crater?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 5, 2007)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Wait...what crater with bunch of Magikarp?
> 
> When the big explosion happen after the Canalave Gym, all I found at the Valor Lakefront was a lot of rain which went away...
> 
> Hey maybe there's hope after all! How do I get to this crater?



So... you never went back to that lake that was being blocked off by two guys, who are now gone? This lake is very memorable, so if you don't remember this, I suggest that you go there. In case you forgot, it's on the path above the hotel resort place.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm just going to say this in advance. Man, I got teabagged!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

woah Oo..... now that was a long ass battle xDDDDD
35 minutes 8O

GG btw ^^

i guess breloom gave u the big problem xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> woah Oo..... now that was a long ass battle xDDDDD
> 35 minutes 8O
> 
> GG btw ^^



Likewise, dude. ^^

EDIT: That breloom spored my noir so much, it's been so long that I forgot how much PP that move had.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

lol i maxed out all of brelooms PPs cos i knw he's the only 1 that can take care of dusknoirs XDDDD... thank god i picked up loads of PP-up XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol i maxed out all of brelooms PPs cos i knw he's the only 1 that can take care of dusknoirs XDDDD... thank god i picked up loads of PP-up XD



I thought you had run out of spore the second time I used trick room. lol that's one hell of a sleep aid!

EDIT: would you be interested in old school poke music?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll be in the lobby if anyone is interested in some battles.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

I asked BI for a battle Duy so if he doesnt accept we'll battle ^^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok guys, me need help.

I am torn between the option of using a Physical sweeper garchomp or a chioce chomp

Which should I use.

Also, I need some good movesets for luxray and lucario.

@DD - Enjoying the Salamence.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

haha, im not using it sadly ^^'


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow intense battle O_O  btw you said no item duplicates :[
I thank God for Blissey


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Wow intense battle O_O  btw you said no item duplicates :[
> I thank God for Blissey



focus sash and focus band work differently...

and i never run from a battle but god... i made my sneasel suicide cause i couldn't bear with it... i have other things to do instead of just wishing for quick death...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Wow intense battle O_O  btw you said no item duplicates :[
> I thank God for Blissey



focus sash and focus band work differently...

and i never run from a battle but god... i made my sneasel suicide cause i couldn't bear with it... i have other things to do instead of just wishing for quick death...


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

I just used the GTS cloning glitch and cloned my shiny charizard  and now i got 2


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> focus sash and focus band work differently...
> 
> and i never run from a battle but god... i made my sneasel suicide cause i couldn't bear with it... i have other things to do instead of just wishing for quick death...



Oh sorry >< but wow you got lucky with it right there ^^ I also though at first that you were going to do
Endure/salac berry/reversal(?) with your Heracross thats why I taunted xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> I just used the GTS cloning glitch and cloned my shiny charizard  and now i got 2



How does it work? Can you teach me?


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

pm me


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 5, 2007)

> my shiny charizard



Previously my charizard lol.

@DD - Sorry, can't get you your shineis today, tomorrow I might be able to.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

yes SS ur shiny charizard


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 5, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Previously my charizard lol.
> 
> @DD - Sorry, can't get you your shineis today, tomorrow I might be able to.



no problem ^^'
theres no rush 83


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2007)

SHINY DARKRAIS FOR SALE!!! Lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Such shameless behavior... unforgivable 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol j/k


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

ban... or discussion... now...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Some Pokemon don't deserve to have shinies....they look hideous as shiny...

case in point...the hideous shiny Milotic...eew


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Will someone battle me?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Will someone battle me?



I will.

3 on 3
No legendaries.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

i like milotics shiny >.>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Some Pokemon don't deserve to have shinies....they look hideous as shiny...
> 
> case in point...the hideous shiny Milotic...eew



that's why i've seen whole hacked teams made of only shinies except one of their pokemon...


a weavile... lol...


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I will.
> 
> 3 on 3
> No legendaries.



Sorry I didn't see this until I was in already.  You can DC if you want and I'll fix it.

Edit:  Oh wait you did, and I just sat there like an idiot.  ><  

lol@Beavis


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Sorry I didn't see this until I was in already.  You can DC if you want and I'll fix it.
> 
> Edit:  Oh wait you did, and I just sat there like an idiot.  ><
> 
> lol@Beavis



GG Kitsune


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> GG Kitsune



Do you have time for a 3 on 3, no legends?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Do you have time for a 3 on 3, no legends?



Yeah, I do have time.

EDIT: I have a flame orb


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok so Ninja and Serp are both guys right...
so much gender diaspora going on here...<<


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

I got a question (don't i always?)
How do you guys become gym leaders?
That and I was wondering why the sarters really aren't that good.....I mean there stats suck if you ask me.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ok so Ninja and Serp are both guys right...
> so much gender diaspora going on here...<<



Don't you mean gender dysphoria?


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

ok i can see why ninja can seem like a girl, but why do i


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ok i can see why ninja can seem like a girl, but why do i



idk lol but i truly thought you were a girl


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ok i can see why ninja can seem like a girl, but why do i



Just because I have a Sailor Saturn sig.

Edit: I was so screwed, this confirms the fact that I suck. Although I don't have any quakers yet.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

I thought you were a girl Ninja Prinny, but it doesn't matter.  GG by the way, that Brave Bird move scares me.  
Edit:  You don't suck, you kicked my ass the other night.

I always thought you were a guy Serpentious.  



Ok, I'm still up for battles!  Who's next?  
Level 100, no ubers.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

my renji sig states serp as a guy and i dont act like a girl, i just think girl pokemon spirits look better


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't wait to take you on serp (gettin' a DS next week) and after i take you down I'll work my way through everyone else


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

why do u wanna take me down  what about yoshi


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanna take you down because I'd have the advantage.....then I'll take down Yoshi.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

Advantage as in how, my poison team is my gym team not my battle team , noone on this forums knows my current battle team


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune battle? ^^


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

>.< o well I'll still take you down...I make sure to cover all possibilitess when I make a team


----------



## LupanHunter (Jun 5, 2007)

>.< o well I'll still take you down...I make sure to cover all possibilitess when I make a team


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

*yawn yea wateva i hae like 12 lv100 so by next week u will be phaile, i only had the game for 5 days and i got so many rare and high lv pokemon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> why do u wanna take me down  what about yoshi



Why me?....

I have yet to fight you, I think, so you have yet to experience my wrath


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 5, 2007)

can anyone tell me how to find the secret area in the wayward cave ,so I can find a gible .


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Kitsune battle? ^^



Yeah lemme add you.  

Good game HC.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

after i demand battle


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

The rebirth of my slaking is imminent


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

slaking, feh >.>


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune sorry about the yell (um did you heard it? ) something... bad(horrible actually )  happened >__________>


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Kitsune sorry about the yell (um did you heard it? ) something... bad(horrible actually )  happened >__________>



Yeah I did hear it, is everything ok?


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

kitsune wanna battle


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 5, 2007)

Ninja Prinny what shiny did you get?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Lol dont worry about it...^^; Sorry if it was annoying >_< and great battle I really like your voice


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah let's battle Serp.  Level 100, no ubers.

lol thanks Hero.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ninja Prinny what shiny did you get?



Adamant Gastly


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

all i have are ubers , ok no ubers but 3 on 3


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol dont worry about it...^^; Sorry if it was annoying >_< and great battle *I really like your voice*



Are you serious....<<

I'll be open for battles starting at 10


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

yoshi its 2.30am here so i dont kno what your 10 is


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Serp, wanna battle now?
no ubers, one item rule~

My 10 is in 30 minutes...


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

since kitsune isnt here, but it has to be 3 on 3


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

lol I've been waiting for like 15 min.  ><  I should check my pal pad.

By the way, let's do 6 on six if that's ok.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

, i only have 3 pokemon that are battle ready that arent uber , so 3 on 3 lv100 and ill battle the 1st person to reply to this >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> , i only have 3 pokemon that are battle ready that arent uber , so 3 on 3 lv100 and ill battle the 1st person to reply to this >.>



I could battle...be sure you've added my FC.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> , i only have 3 pokemon that are battle ready that arent uber , so 3 on 3 lv100 and ill battle the 1st person to reply to this >.>



ok that's fine, but am I still on your pal pad?  I can't see you in there and i know you're in mine.  We traded lol.

GG Serpent.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

im going on WIFI now, if any one has a 3 on 3 battle ready team with no ubers ull kno where to find me


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Dreikoo i haven't battle you in a long time...let's battle~

Put your hair on the line !


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey i replied first why are you battling kitsu? ><....i call shananagans!


I'll battle ya yoshi just wait a big cause i only got 3 pokes on my.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Is there anyone here who'll volunteer to help me evolve my Porygon?

Note that my router sucks, so there's a good possibility that it may not work.  Only 2 people on this site have connected successfully so far.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshi, when the yellow face pops up; do the effects of pokerus stay?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok i'm in the lobby yoshi.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 5, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Is there anyone here who'll volunteer to help me evolve my Porygon?
> 
> Note that my router sucks, so there's a good possibility that it may not work.  Only 2 people on this site have connected successfully so far.



Ill try....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Are you serious....<<



Yes, is there a problem?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

@Ninja

Pokerus effects should stay. But I heard some people lost their effects when it became a smiley face...didn't for me..


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

well me and kitsune had sorted out thing and it got confused the yoshi came , so


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ill try....



Ok, in the lobby now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

>.> i knew i should have bought thunder, well GG kitsune


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

GG and nice shinies Serp.  


Hero, don't listen to Yoshi he's just a jealous little boy.  Also, when I battled him I had allergies so I sounded like a nerd.


Dreik, fight me next k?


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

any one wanna battle me, 6 on 6 lv100 2 ubers allowed


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Just checking: Still there, Shinji?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Great battle yoshi  I see why your battles lasted so long .

(i bet you didn't expect bite instead of quake on my gyara  )


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Good job Dreikoo....I've seen that team before too, many many times..but I didn't bring a counter for it...


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

@dre battle 6 on 6 lv100 only 2 ubers allowed 

@kitsune i have nice shinys i been colecting for a total time of 4 days and only have 10


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @dre battle 6 on 6 lv100 only 2 ubers allowed
> 
> @kitsune i have nice shinys i been colecting for a total time of 4 days and only have 10



OK serp , i'll get my team rdy in a sec and be there .

edit: Ok i'm in the lobby and waiting.


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

god, it takes a long time to lv pokemon to 55


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll wait five more minutes, Shinji.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

@Dre u take pride in beating a kid with only 3 badges , and your pokemon are on crack! :nut where can i get some


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice shinies serp...how many of em are legit? (and deoxys apologises he was a bit cranky today  )


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

i wish there was an infanate rare candys after u beat the game, so u can use them after u ev


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

i wish there was an infanate rare candys after u beat the game, so u can use them after u ev


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

i wish there was an infinite rare candys after u beat the game, so u can use them after u ev


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 5, 2007)

triple post... NICE


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshi, about that battle....


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Anyone else willing to help me evolve my Porygon?


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

thank u..........


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

well i did most of them from slient and i clone his charizard on gts  for the others


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, but shinys aren't really much for competitive battle, they're only for show. Not too wise to use them unless you get very lucky and get a random pretty good one.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

since i learned the GTS cloning trick i can get infinate shinies cos everyone wants a shiny charizard


----------



## Masaki (Jun 5, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Yeah, but shinys aren't really much for competitive battle, they're only for show. Not too wise to use them unless you get very lucky and get a random pretty good one.



Yeah, the best chances of this happening is if you breed it with a female with Everstone to get the right nature.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

I want silent back here it feels weird being the only english guy here , with my soft british accent 

@shea shall we do business now


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

I want silent back here it feels weird being the only english guy here , with my soft british accent 

@shea shall we do business now


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

kitsune battle??


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

how bout u serp?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> I want silent back here it feels weird being the only english guy here , with my soft british accent
> 
> @shea shall we do business now



DD (the guy who makes the gym leader pics) is also from Britain i think.


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

*@Tach* i would Tach but i have pokemon for trades in my party at the mo  And could anyone trade me a dialga , that i will trade back just so i can go get my own on GTS

And DD is from england as well ey


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 5, 2007)

Yea meet me in the thing serp.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

@Count
Stop double and triple posting!!

@Dreikoo
DD lives in Britain yeah, but he's from the Philipines


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry masaki i forgot about you ;[


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks shea i kinda lost my old shiny deoxys when i was trying to clone, him , i never thought that u could get a lv2 lucario >.> what a mistake i made


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha, I just finished breeding it ^^

And np, I don't care for deoxys, expecially the shiny xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

what i mean was when i went to clone MY shiny deoxys i put the trade as lucario , not know that u can get lucarios under the level of ten and my lv80 shiny deoxys was gone just like that


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 5, 2007)

it doesn't matter what you ask for, hackers will always find a way to get them.. thats why you have to seek the either 3 event pokemon, since they are banned from gts


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Count
> Stop double and triple posting!!



yea........im going to have to ask u to work saturday


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

can someone trade me a dialga for my pokedex plz, ill trade back, this way on gts i can get my own

*@shea* ur deoxys bored me so i made it speed form


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Countach said:


> kitsune battle??



Yeah come fight me.  XD

(After I battle Shea)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Kitsune, I don't have the TM but I can get it for ya


----------



## Countach (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah come fight me.  XD
> 
> (After I battle Shea)



ok i'll wait


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

i just need to see a dialga , so i get my own, you guys are mean


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i just need to see a dialga , so i get my own, you guys are mean



You can see him from a pic the old lady in celstic town shows you after you beat the game so get in with your badges and beat the game lol.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 5, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i just need to see a dialga , so i get my own, you guys are mean



Uh, why don't you try PLAYING the damn game instead of just trading for things...Most of us here beat the E4 in a few days of playing. By that time, you'll the national pokedex, and you'll to see a picture of Dialga if you have Pearl so you can complete the Sinnoh dex...

You shouldn't be rushing to beat it....
If you're worried about your Poison team, train them in the other games, and trade them later...


----------



## Serp (Jun 5, 2007)

im gonna beat the game now, and i have pearl i just wanted a dialge early cos i like it  in my first 3 days of playing i got 10 shinies and  over 100kinds of pokemon  , but i gues its time to play it properly >.>

**


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 6, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> im gonna beat the game now, and i have pearl i just wanted a dialge early cos i like it  in my first 3 days of playing i got 10 shinies and  over 100kinds of pokemon  , but i gues its time to play it properly >.>
> 
> **



Getting 10 shinies by yourself by luck is priceless in my book, getting them through other means is worth a counterfeit penny  

...if that rocks your boat though, go ahead with it and have fun


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

i got lucky and got them from silent thats lucky in my book 
and i have been playing the game , im on the 5th gym


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 6, 2007)

Countach, I'm ready.  XD

COOOUUUNNNTTAAAACHHH!  XDDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Yoshi, want to battle?


----------



## Zal?onze (Jun 6, 2007)

*joining* diamond and pearl are awsome my bro lavi *in real life* has it my fav is lucario


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Getting 10 shinies by yourself by luck is priceless in my book, getting them through other means is worth a counterfeit penny



..a part of me has just died.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 6, 2007)

Demonfire said:


> *joining* diamond and pearl are awsome my bro lavi *in real life* has it my fav is lucario



Welcome to the FC 
Make sure you get a Pikachu avys or Jigglypuff siggys


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Anyone up for a battle?


I'll battle you.Gotta give me a few minutes since I'm in the Pokemon league.
Edit:I'm done.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 6, 2007)

I just started on this forum and i was wondering if i have a good team regardless of the moves.  blissey tyranitar typhlosion lucario torterra milotic


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

^After one or two Dragon Dances from Gyarados, it can probably sweep your whole team. Weavile can also do a very heavy dent to your whole team as well.

Would anyone like to battle?
I'll be on in like 5mins.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'll battle you.Gotta give me a few minutes since I'm in the Pokemon league.
> Edit:I'm done.



I'm on, FC is in my sig.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Alright,I'll be on in a 3 minutes gotta withdraw some pokes.
Are you gonna be using the 1 Item clause?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

> I just started on this forum and i was wondering if i have a good team regardless of the moves. blissey tyranitar typhlosion lucario torterra milotic



Yeah , get rid of torterra and typhlosion and get a starmie and a porygon Z.

@duy: His lukario if has vacuum wave bred to it can take care of weavile....but ya other than that he's gyara-chow . And i'd battle ya but i'm EVing some stuff atm...sorry i had 3 really intense (ok only2 of em were intense ) battles today...that tangrowth yoshi has is really a beast...my chomp after 1 SD didn't dragon claw it for more than 45% XD...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Alright,I'll be on in a 3 minutes gotta withdraw some pokes.
> Are you gonna be using the 1 Item clause?



I will be using the single item clause.

EDIT: got challenged by Duy while I was in the lobby, might have to wait a little while


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll be in the lobby waiting.
Edit:
@NJ
Did you just disconnect?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'll be in the lobby waiting.
> Edit:
> @NJ
> Did you just disconnect?



I'll get back in.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'd rather not.We can battle some other time....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'd rather not.We can battle some other time....



I lost the connection, that's why our fight was cut short.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 6, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Ninja
> 
> Pokerus effects should stay. But I heard some people lost their effects when it became a smiley face...didn't for me..



The effect does remain after the Pokerus is gone. I think most people may be getting confused because they don't notice that when their Pokemon isn't getting high stats at level-up, that usually means that the Pokemon is done EVing for that stat. Since it doesn't take TOO long to EV a Pokemon, I can see how some people may think that the effects of the Pokerus have gone, once the smiley face is there.


----------



## Attama (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a similar problem, but it only occures when I'm trying to connect to someone, after we properly connect, I don't have any other connection issue... I just blame comcast and their failed wireless capablity...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Attama said:


> I have a similar problem, but it only occures when I'm trying to connect to someone, after we properly connect, I don't have any other connection issue... I just blame comcast and their failed wireless capablity...



Dunno...i use comcast too and i never had any disconnectings while playing on DS wifi and i've been doing that for a real long time. Months before pokemon was even released.

I thin you should blame your firewall or hardware for you disconnecting.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a 2Wire. But the disconnections happen at different points not all too often.

for example I was unable to connect to wifi several times before because "there were no compatible access points"


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

Ninja Prinny, I'm so sorry I entered your game. I was suppose to click on someone else but I hit yours instead.

GG btw.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle before I go to bed?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 6, 2007)

@Dynamic Dragon - I am going to need to retrade you the salamence I gave you with a new one aswell.

I accidently tradeed you the Salamence I was experiementing on, so can I retrade you it for another salamence with updated stuff and a chioce band.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

skeets, u still online? i can battle if u want, havnt battled u in ages XD

SS: ok, ill be there in a bit


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I just got up I'll battle.
be there in 5.1 item clause?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

alright, sure 83


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm already in.

Edit:That's game,guess I'm gonna have to move back to my other team..*shrug*
GG though,I Forgot Swampert learn Hammer arm....

Wanna battle again?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

ahaha GG skeets xD
fungshroom was a real annoyer wasnt he x_D

cant re battle sorry im watching TV x_D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah,it was.I wouldn't normally use 3 of the pokes I had with me and that's why...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

which 1 were they? drap, donphan and zangoose?


----------



## Countach (Jun 6, 2007)

anybody got a adamant female magicarp


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> skeets, u still online? i can battle if u want, havnt battled u in ages XD
> 
> SS: ok, ill be there in a bit



When you come online I will trade.

I will set up for your other shines aswell.

Remember, I am only getting rid of them so I can make some space in my emerald box and that they are only floaters for trades.

After that, you are on your own.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

erm ok, im goin in 8_D


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 6, 2007)

ok let me set up.

I am going forf a band menc, so you would need to get draco metoer yourself.

After this trade, I will set up for your other shines.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



Want to finish what we started? For the record, my game was still on when the DC happened.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Alright give me a sec.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

We actually finished this time! GG Skeets. By the way, how do you go about making Donphan learn Ice Shard?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> We actually finished this time! GG Skeets. By the way, how do you go about making Donphan learn Ice Shard?


Yeah,GG I fucked up when I did Pursuit thinking you would switch... 
You'll need to breed a Seel or Dewgong who knows Iceshard and breed it with a female Phanpy or Donphan.

Wanna go again?
This time I'm using my official team....


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

From Swinub


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yeah,GG I fucked up when I did Pursuit thinking you would switch...
> You'll need to breed a Seel or Dewgong who knows Iceshard and breed it with a female Phanpy or Donphan.
> 
> Wanna go again?
> This time I'm using my official team....



Yeah, I was thinking my Staraptor was screwed by way of Zangoose because I missed the text saying that Trick Room faded out. I'll go for that second battle...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm going in now.Damn I never knew Trick room could be so annoying...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

Isn't that the move that allows slow pokemon to go fast for 5 turns?


----------



## Flash (Jun 6, 2007)

You guys battle with only lvl 100 pokes? >_<

I'm atm lvling up and getting some badges got 3 Pokemons Ponyta, Prinplup and Luxray going for Water Badge... 

Played a bit of pokemon online (wtf was the name?!) and played most of the last games, but you guys seem to play it a bit more hardcore, mind some tips? ^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

Well the game even the pokemon, so when you do battles online, all the pokemon levels are raised to 100. I have pokemon barely at 60 so it's a great thing, tboo bad that it doesn't do that when you battle against a friend.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

GG,NJ I got you this time.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

^I'll be on if you are interested.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

right there


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

GG Skeets, you stomped my ass this time.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone wants to fight?... singles, no duplicate items, no legends, etc... i'm on the lobby...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll be on to battle.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

Okay, never underestimate a Gyarados :|


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 6, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

lololol.. quick someone fight me on doubles XD...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in the lobby,if anyone want to battle.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in the lobby,if anyone want to battle.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 6, 2007)

Is anyone having problems that when they connect the USB sometimes the computer freezes completely?  This is happening only when I connect the USB. I have to unplug the cable each time and restart it because the power button doesnt work (or anything >_>)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

lol.. it won't work if it's not doubles i see XD... anyone wants to battle?...

it's not a serious serious thing but you might have the chance to try your pokemon and your movesets...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't heard about anything about that, sounds like it could be a problem w/ your drivers. Try re-installing the WFC usb thing, and see if it helps any. Other than that, just leave it plugged in all the time lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

no it didn't work but my old team looks nice fighting along with the new XD...

anyone else wants to fight?.. it's a free win... unless you lack hatred...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh great I'm having problems going to page 666 >____>

Edit: Weird it said we had 666 pages but I was the first to post in the page


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 6, 2007)

hmmm....... 

I never really got the hang of these superstitions..... I never beleived in them.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

666 pick up sticks lol!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

Where do you get the Life Orb?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 6, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Where do you get the Life Orb?



Stark Mountain, below the cave entrance.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Would it be a good idea to put wish on a Jolteon?


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

Yo,  
**


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 6, 2007)

Where do you get the Life Orb?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

2shea answered ur question SB >.>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

anyone wants to fight?.. i've been alone in the lobby for a long time ;/__\;...

XP... nobody?...


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

Yo DD i hear u live in UK , is that true


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

lol,yup, in birghton ^^'

lol funny thought, but any1 wanna battle with baby pokes? i mean, none EV trained, just babies lol... xDDDD just for the fun of it ahahah


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

ahh well i live in London


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

haha kewl 83


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

u want a shiny charizard for free , ONLY you can get one why cos i say so


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol,yup, in birghton ^^'
> 
> lol funny thought, but any1 wanna battle with baby pokes? i mean, none EV trained, just babies lol... xDDDD just for the fun of it ahahah



oi.. i used to do those fights a lot!... but i release my excess of babies a long time ago XP... otherwise we would fight... unless you might want a double battle with 4 pokemon without items?...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol,yup, in birghton ^^'
> 
> lol funny thought, but any1 wanna battle with baby pokes? i mean, none EV trained, just babies lol... xDDDD just for the fun of it ahahah



oi.. i used to do those fights a lot!... but i release my excess of babies a long time ago XP... otherwise we would fight... unless you might want a double battle with 4 pokemon without items?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

lol ok XD... shud i just trade anything? 8D....?

EDIT: BI, 8(... please do a baby battle with me x_____D.... im eager to see what its like lol... ive never done it xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

yea just trade anything i just cloned it using the GTS glitch  so i got spares ill see u online in a few minutes


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

okay... i'm going in with 4 lvl1 pkmn...

or you want to be 6?.. i got 2 more pokemon from trades XD...

and should we use the autolevel or free (so they stay at 1)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

alright kewl, im in now ^^ XD.... just waiting 8_D

EDIT: blind,lol wat the point if it was lvl 1 xDDDD
just do lvl 100 X_D

anyway let me pick some pokes 83


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

ah damn...

well.. now you understand why this kind of fights were done at lvl 5 back in the time?... i guess this won't work either on lvl 1 (all of them have around the same stats) or at lvl100 (it's a butchery lol...)

still it's always interesting to fight with mostly egg moves...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

ok, heres the rules

lvl 100 none EV trained baby battle (for a longer battle i guess ^^')
6 pokemons if u wish 8D

no items 8D


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

ahhh no... sneasel is NOT a baby >.> they are just regular pokes ><


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

DD i was waiting for u , u came online and i was ready for trade for about 5mins then >.> u went into battle and never returned


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

i told you the fight is done at the lvl 5 in the older games... that made it more even... mmm.. i look for something to change the sneasel... it indeed has a really big base speed stat to start...


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

ok u answered now, im happy


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

oh... well... anyone wants to fight?...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Blind:  Sure, do you mind if I use Wobbuffet?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 6, 2007)

Just pointing out for everyone... since I've seen a bit of it..

Don't discuss things in here that are not related to pokemon (i.e. no random spam etc.)
No trading discussion in here, please do that in the specific thread.

Thanks


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

uh... okay... use it... i really don't mind if it's a casual fight ^/__\^... i'll be on the lobby on a few minutes...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok, I won't be using my strong team, I just want to kill some time.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

J, wanna batoru?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Uh, wut happened?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Erm, DD, hold on.  I think My Wi-Fi is screwed up.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 6, 2007)

oh, olright ^^'


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Heh i remember the baby battles...on pokemon stadium 2 the hardest battle mode was the baby cup XD.

I had this cool gastly that helped me beat it but i lose to that cup 10 times more than on any other XD.

Blind you wanna do a baby battle? I haven't done that in so many years XD.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Heh, Let's just say I panicked XD

So, you wanna resume, or not?  It doesn't matter to me though.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 6, 2007)

i don't know... i only have some lvl1 pokemon but they aren't considered babies... ...

anyone wants to fight singles lvl 100?... with the already known rules...

do they have a name? XD...


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 6, 2007)

I FINALLY HAVE MY TEAM DONE! I am NOT unvailing it until the tournament. I finally am confident of winning. I got this pokemon from someone for like 3 of my shinies. Sadly I gave away my 3 prized possessions..
Shiny Mew
Shiny Eevee
Shiny Deoxys
And I got a poke for it that is a key part of my team. He'll be my last resort though....


----------



## Serp (Jun 6, 2007)

funny enough sasugay i just got all 3 of those exact pokemon


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok battle lvl 100...i'll be there in 3 min.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 6, 2007)

hey deikoo or DD can one of you help me out plz I need to know three things

1. how di I get to area B1 in mt.coronet

2.how do I find the secret area in the wayward cave so I can find gible.

3.can you tell me were to find a light ball at .


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Dang, I've been going through errors in this thread. I can't get to the next page.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

The forums are really messed up XD.

@shin I don't remember about b1...i did those things more than 1 month ago. Wild pikachu carry the lightball but not all of em...just keep caching em till one of em happens to hold it and for the gible i traded on the GTS to get one and bred that one till i got my ideal one for my kickass chomp.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 6, 2007)

Gible is under the Bike Route thing.....those bitches are hard to catch.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry, can't unvail my team. But if we fight in the tournament.......u'll see.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey, how is my Heracross?

Lv. 46
Docile Nature
Ability Guts

Attack: 135
Defense: 92
Sp. Attack: 56
Sp. Defense:101
Speed: 113

Close Combat
Reversal
Take Down
Brick Break


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 6, 2007)

yea i keep getting erros too trying to reach the last page,and thanks for the info deikoo .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Sorry, can't unvail my team. But if we fight in the tournament.......u'll see.



How would you know if it's any good?
Well you can always use another team...*shrug*


----------



## Nico (Jun 6, 2007)

J said:


> Hey, how is my Heracross?
> 
> Lv. 46
> Docile Nature
> ...


Always good to get a - Special Attack nature for Heracross


Teach it Megahorn when it's at level 55.

You could try that. :3


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok Nico.  Thanks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

J said:


> Hey, how is my Heracross?
> 
> Lv. 46
> Docile Nature
> ...



It's sorta crappy....where to begin....neutral nature instead of speed or attack one , 3 fighting moves , crappy stats...the only good thing about it it's the ability .

You should go either for a jolly or adamant heracross with maxed spd and atk EVs (he'd have around 160 or even more attack and 130+ spd at lvl 50) and for moves go for megahorn close combat night slash and swords dance/aerial ace.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It's sorta crappy....where to begin....neutral nature instead of speed or attack one , 3 fighting moves , crappy stats...the only good thing about it it's the ability .
> 
> You should go either for a jolly or adamant heracross with maxed spd and atk EVs (he'd have around 160 or even more attack and 130+ spd at lvl 50) and for moves go for megahorn close combat night slash and swords dance/aerial ace.



Heh, I'm not really all about understanding that technical pokemon stuff X_x

But I'll try to do that.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

J said:


> Heh, I'm not really all about understanding that technical pokemon stuff X_x
> 
> But I'll try to do that.



Go and read around on serebi.com a bit. You'll understand it i'm sure. I didn't know anything ANYTHING about all that stuff a few months ago but studying the info that was there a bit was all it took to make me kick serious ass  .


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 6, 2007)

what should i add to this team??
1.Grottle
2.swampert
3.umbreon
4.cressela
5.charizard


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 6, 2007)

^It would help if you show your movesets, EVs, natures, and whatnot for a team analysis.

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^It would help if you show your movesets, EVs, natures, and whatnot for a team analysis.
> 
> Anyone want to battle?


GG game earlier! You didn't use the item Clause!
I'll be on later for some battles(gonna play GOW).I wanna test out a few more pokes to minimize my potential team rotation.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 6, 2007)

would a quiet nature be good for torterra?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2007)

No , you need attack for it not special attack.


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 6, 2007)

who should i add to this team to make it better?? and what natures are best for each one??
1. Charizard
  moveset:will-o-wisp
              Heat Wave
              Focus Blast
              Roost
2.Umbreon
      confuse ray
      mean look
      toxic
      moonlight
3. swampert
      earthquake
      waterfall
      attract
      counter
4.Torterra
      Wood hammer
      earthquake
      crunch
      synthesis
5. Cresselia
        toxic 
        protect
        moonlight
        psychic


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok I just got Pearl. I've had Diamond. So I wanna start playing against people I dunno how to get started. 

1. How do you find out your Friend code?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 6, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Ok I just got Pearl. I've had Diamond. So I wanna start playing against people I dunno how to get started.
> 
> 1. How do you find out your Friend code?



Look in your Pal Pad


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? Item clause preferred.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> GG game earlier! You didn't use the item Clause!
> I'll be on later for some battles(gonna play GOW).I wanna test out a few more pokes to minimize my potential team rotation.



Lol, sorry for not using the item clause. I was battling some other people on some other forums so I didn't go under the item clause.

But GG though, like that super psychic move doing Psychic instead of Tbolt...pwuahhahahahahahahha!!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Lol, sorry for not using the item clause. I was battling some other people on some other forums so I didn't go under the item clause.
> 
> But GG though, like that super psychic move doing Psychic instead of Tbolt...pwuahhahahahahahahha!!!!!



I knew you were gonna do Psychic but I Fucked up....
Wanna battle in a bit?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

How much of a pain is it to breed Starmies?

EDIT: Two shinies this week, sweetness. First a Gastly, now a Tentacruel


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Anyone want to do a quick 3v3?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 7, 2007)

I will battle you, meet you in lobby.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Alcazar,I haven't battled you yet.Lets battle when you're done.6 on 6 no Legendaries and item clause?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 7, 2007)

Sure thing let me just finish battle with Shinji.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright.Let me know when you're done and don't forget to add my Friend Code.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 7, 2007)

Alright I'm waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Press "X" to shut off the Voice chat,I'm listening to music...
Unless you wanna listen to some Prince...

Edit:Wow that's the last time I use Focus band....

Edit:Good Game Alca.Helped me eliminate some pokes out of my rotation.
Wanna battle again?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 7, 2007)

GG skeets. 

Infernape was huge threat to your team and you really had nothing to stop it.

EDIT: Sorry, maybe some other time. I'm going to call it a night.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> GG skeets.
> 
> Infernape was huge threat to your team and you really had nothing to stop it.



I was experimenting with some of my pokes.Stupid ass Focus Band was supposed to save my Lucario.... 
Wanna go again?I made some changes just so you'd know.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I was experimenting with some of my pokes.Stupid ass Focus Band was supposed to save my Lucario....
> Wanna go again?I made some changes so you'd know.



Focus band is super unreliable. Only like 12% of the time it will actually work.

I'd use it on a poke if i couldn't give it any item because every item would be useless to it/taken by another pokemon...and most of the time it's like it's not holding an item at all.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Focus band is super unreliable. Only like 12% of the time it will actually work.
> 
> I'd use it on a poke if i couldn't give it any item because every item would be useless to it/taken by another pokemon...and most of the time it's like it's not holding an item at all.



The funny thing is it always works for my opponents....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> The funny thing is it always works for my opponents....



Are you sure it was focus BAND and not focus SASH that worked?  There's huge difference between the two. Sash imo is one of the best items in the game...in certain situations THE best actually. Even better than the bonus soul dew gives the lati twins.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Are you sure it was focus BAND and not focus SASH that worked?  There's huge difference between the two. Sash imo is one of the best items in the game...in certain situations THE best actually. Even better than the bonus soul dew gives the lati twins.


I'm pretty sure.
What exactly are the effects of the Sash?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm pretty sure.
> What exactly are the effects of the Sash?



If the poke holding it had full hp when it was hit by the attack that would normally KO it it always stops it from fainting at 1 hp . It's ideal for dragons so they can get 1 DD or SD in and then start sweeping whole teams or so that they can survive 1 ice attack and dismay the poor ice poke and the rest of the opponents team.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

Focus Sash? Where do you get it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Focus Sash? Where do you get it?



Battle park for 48 points. (sometimes i get the feeling i'm the only one who ever plays the battle park battles more than just one time and has earned more than 600 BPs overall...)


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> would a quiet nature be good for torterra?





Dreikoo said:


> Focus band is super unreliable. Only like 12% of the time it will actually work.
> 
> so shouldi get a brave nature?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

600? Relax...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Focus Sash? Where do you get it?



Or you could just go to the guy near the Pal Park.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Battle park for 48 points. (sometimes i get the feeling i'm the only one who ever plays the battle park battles more than just one time and has earned more than 600 BPs overall...)



Holy guacamole!!!    Will you buy me some battle tower items?  I'll give you some good stuff in return.  :amazed


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> 600? Relax...



I wasn't overestimating....i think i may have actually earned more than 700 but i'm not sure of that...600+ i am sure of. (atm i have 248 points and i've gotten all items in the left shop except vitamins and a rare candy and i've gotten 3 EQ TMs from the right shop (80 points each) )




> so shouldi get a brave nature?



Yes brave would be much better and it would be THE best if you're gonna teach curse to torterra.



Kitsune said:


> Holy guacamole!!!    Will you buy me some battle tower items?  I'll give you some good stuff in return.  :amazed



Sure , what you got in mind to offer me? I find the battle tower after the 70th trainer is ideal to test your new pokes since the opponents usually have max EVs and generally are the closest you can come to an actual battle with another person who is a pro...i've been owned there much harder than i've ever been in a wifi battle....regis with curse rest and resistance berries are a surprising bitch to beat in double battles  .


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 7, 2007)

I just need to get the right nature Larvitar and I will then have my Tournament Team.  I can't wait


----------



## FFLN (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I wasn't overestimating....i think i may have actually earned more than 700 but i'm not sure of that...600+ i am sure of. (atm i have 248 points and i've gotten all items in the left shop except vitamins and a rare candy and i've gotten 3 EQ TMs from the right shop (80 points each) )



What rank are you in the global Battle Tower? Can I assume that it's Rank 10, or did you not do that part?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

FFLN said:


> What rank are you in the global Battle Tower? Can I assume that it's Rank 10, or did you not do that part?



Yeah...have been 10 for a long time...the 40th-50th wifi battle rooms is are fun to face....either get owned from that darn pory Z the 1st trainer has or go through the whole thing with not much trouble.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sure , what you got in mind to offer me? I find the battle tower after the 70th trainer is ideal to test your new pokes since the opponents usually have max EVs and generally are the closest you can come to an actual battle with another person who is a pro...i've been owned there much harder than i've ever been in a wifi battle....regis with curse rest and resistance berries are a surprising bitch to beat in double battles  .



Wow, i've only beat the tower tycoon once.  Anyway, I can offer pretty much anything.  Just haven't gotten around to battle tower stuff (aside from the basics: choice band, scarf, etc.).  I can give you like any legend, item, berry or pokemon and can evern breed for natures.  In return I want all these:

Power Bracer
Power Belt
Power Lens
Power Band
Power Anklet
Power Weight
Toxic Orb
Flame Orb
Bright Powder
Focus Lens
Muscle Band


jk, whatever you can or want to give me is fine and fantastic.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

what should my larvitar, riolu, happiny, cyndaquil be?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a pain when your anchor Pokemon turns out to be weak against their last Pokemon. It took me three to four tries to get to Rank 2 because I would get surprised by a Latios/Latias, probably with a Soul Dew, who would sweep my team. I only had 3 Pokemon that would do well in those battles, so I was sort of limited with my choices. To save myself from wasting time, I'll probably only continue that part of the Battle Tower after I feel that I've formed a somewhat balanced 3-Pokemon team.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Wow, i've only beat the tower tycoon once.  Anyway, I can offer pretty much anything.  Just haven't gotten around to battle tower stuff (aside from the basics: choice band, scarf, etc.).  I can give you like any legend, item, berry or pokemon and can evern breed for natures.  In return I want all these:
> 
> Power Bracer
> Power Belt
> ...



Lol i could get you all these in like 1-2 days no prob....(and the second time you fight the tycoon he has a regigigas cresellia and another legend which i forget atm...at least my zard didn't miss with his focus blast  )

So when you say any legend does that include mew and celebi? Cause those are the 2 i don't have. And i'd like a yache berry a wacan berry and a soul dew.

So...how about 48 Bp items for the pokes and 16 BP items for the rest?...You tell me which items of the list you want more .



Mangekyou Itachi said:


> what should my larvitar, riolu, happiny, cyndaquil be?



Larvitar adamant riolu depends on if you want it to be a physical sweeper , a special sweeprer o a mixed one...i myself prefer special sweeper happiny calm cyndaquill modest and only teach it special moves (aka not fire blitz) .


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

ty ty much dreikoo.

but the bad part is that i only get one shot i only have one egg of each traded tem then restarted


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> ty ty much dreikoo.
> 
> but the bad part is that i only get one shot i only have one egg of each traded tem then restarted



Just breed em with a ditto...no reason to restart...and that way you can hatch multiple eggs of the same poke cutting down your hatching time even more.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

has anybody here ever seen the marriland wifi videos? he is just so amazing and smart like with his lv 1 rattata with focus sash endeavor and quick attack

you can youtube them just type in marriand


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> has anybody here ever seen the marriland wifi videos? he is just so amazing adn smart like with his lv 1 rattata with focus sash endeavor and quick attack



No and that trick is very basic...we're at a much higher level here .


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just breed em with a ditto...no reason to restart...and that way you can hatch multiple eggs of the same poke cutting down your hatching time even more.



i already restarted but i did trade over ditto with them so its all good.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

dreikoo whats ur team?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol i could get you all these in like 1-2 days no prob....(and the second time you fight the tycoon he has a regigigas cresellia and another legend which i forget atm...at least my zard didn't miss with his focus blast  )
> 
> So when you say any legend does that include mew and celebi? Cause those are the 2 i don't have. And i'd like a yache berry a wacan berry and a soul dew.
> 
> So...how about 48 Bp items for the pokes and 16 BP items for the rest?...You tell me which items of the list you want more .




Yeah I can get you the items you need.  I'll send you a PM tomorrw detailing what I want most.  Thanks big spender!


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

ihave a legit mew lv 10 in my firered


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> dreikoo whats ur team?



I don't have a team set in stone , i have more than 30 eligible pokemon for competitive use (aka Ev trained nature bred with ideal moves ) . A staple in my team which i reconfigure before almost every battle has been the great jolly garchomp with swords dance and a focus sash...if the opponent doesn't have a fast enough poke it can sweep entire teams easily.




Kitsune said:


> Yeah I can get you the items you need.  I'll send you a PM tomorrw detailing what I want most.  Thanks big spender!



Weren't we gonna trade now? ....


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW

i spend 2 days trng to get a turtuwig with a quiet nature then i stop and start looking for brave and then the first one i get is quiet.


do u guys think these moves are good for milotic?  toxic recover surf ice beam?


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

you should go to you tube and wt=atch the video marriland vs untouchable it is fricking AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW
> 
> i spend 2 days trng to get a turtuwig with a quiet nature then i stop and start looking for brave and then the first one i get is quiet.
> 
> ...



Replace Toxic with Mirror Coat

Edit: Quit double posting!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW
> 
> i spend 2 days trng to get a turtuwig with a quiet nature then i stop and start looking for brave and then the first one i get is quiet.
> 
> ...



Why would you want a quiet turtwig...they suck basically....you want em to have attack not special attack i repeat. And the moves milotic should know depend on it's stats and natures....you have to tell me the EVs and nature it has for me to be able to advise you on it's moves.

And I saw that youtube vid and it wasn't amazing it was rediculus...the mew user used earthquake and focus blast on salamence....just because the guy beat the ubers it doesn't mean that they had good stats or his opponend was skilled at all...i repeat , we're on a much higher level here


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

basically it has no evs yet its lv 2 i dont remember the nature except it likes dry food and it might be mild


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 7, 2007)

Can Milotic (bold,tank) make good use of Rest /Sleep Talk ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Marriland...Hilarious.
I just saw a few of his battles on youtube.I think anyone from here who battles regularly would murder him.
Some of the battles are rigged.Seriously who would do EQ on a Salamence and then Focus Blast....lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Can Milotic (bold,tank) make good use of Rest /Sleep Talk ?



Yes it's ability enables it do handle it really good...although my style is more in favor of recover and i just prefer to avoid physical sweepers altogether if i can't 1shot em. Although rest and Stalk wouldn't be bad by any means.



Skeets said:


> Marriland...Hilarious.
> I just saw a few of his battles on youtube.I think anyone from here who battles regularly would murder him.
> Some of the battles are rigged.Seriously who would do EQ on a Salamence and then Focus Blast....lol



No , not rigged . Just incredibly foolish opponents. I've faced rayquazas with thunder and ho-ohs with tbolt and shadow ball. At one time this ho-oh hit my poke for about 60% with it's EQ and after that instead of finishing it off it used Tbolt so i survived and proceeded to murder the rest of his team...yeah there are many noobs/skilless people around .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

1) Would be a good idea for a Jolteon to have Wish in it's moveset

2) Anyone have a Male Phanpy with Ice Shard


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Marriland...Hilarious.
> I just saw a few of his battles on youtube.I think anyone from here who battles regularly would murder him.
> Some of the battles are rigged.Seriously who would do EQ on a Salamence and then Focus Blast....lol



but still the thing where he uses ratta then it holds on with focus sash then uses andeavor that turn because lv1 is obviously no faster than lv 100 then he uses quick attack for their instant death


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 7, 2007)

sould i have a salamence in my team instead of lucario?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> 1) Would be a good idea for a Jolteon to have Wish in it's moveset
> 
> 2) Anyone have a Male Phanpy with Ice Shard



I don't think jolteon can take hits...at all...so it would be a wasted turn the turn you use wish and you could just use another attack....imo jolteon are choice specs material. And i plan on breeding a phanpy like that for myself...suinub is the poke that i'll use to breed ice shard to it...maybe you could do the same.



Mangekyou Itachi said:


> sould i have a salamence in my team besides lucario?



There isn't 1 universally correct answer to those kind of questions. Salamence is a great poke yeah but you need to make up your own strategies and what your team wants to acomplish. And if you're gonna replace something i'd kick typhlosion and torterra before replacing lukario.

And i repeat the foe of that guy was useless so even that smart ratatta trick (which we already know and have far surpassed here ) was wasted on him...he used EQ and focus blast on salamence for crying out loud.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't think jolteon can take hits...at all...so it would be a wasted turn the turn you use wish and you could just use another attack....imo jolteon are choice specs material. And i plan on breeding a phanpy like that for myself...suinub is the poke that i'll use to breed ice shard to it...maybe you could do the same.



Maybe I will, maybe I will.... *runs off to the GTS*

EDIT: A small question, Dreikoo.

You find a Lv56 Dewgong with amazing IV's (30 in three stats) in one of your boxes and figure since Seel is compatible with Phanpy, you're going to use a heart scale to make it relearn Ice Shard. Upon closer inspection, you find that it is female. You have two choices: Breed something with the Dewgong that is of the Field or Water 2 egg group and hope to Megami-sama that the IV's pass on to the offspring or go around catching male Seel until you find one with amazing IV's and breed it with the phanpy and hope to Megami-sama that the IV's pass on to the phanpy hatchlings.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

dreikoo said:
			
		

> No , not rigged . Just incredibly foolish opponents. I've faced rayquazas with thunder and ho-ohs with tbolt and shadow ball. At one time this ho-oh hit my poke for about 60% with it's EQ and after that instead of finishing it off it used Tbolt so i survived and proceeded to murder the rest of his team...yeah there are many noobs/skilless people around .


that was me wasnt it


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm bored to death,anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> that was me wasnt it



Was it? I don't remember i've fought tons of people...i don't remember even what poke i had out...i just remember that distinct feeling i had...somethilng like this : "Tbolt on a Ho-oh O.o.....why god...WHY....and why didn't he just use EQ again?..." . If it was you sorry for calling you that i really didn't mean it for you...i was trying to make a point about the guy who used EQ on a salamence.




> You find a Lv56 Dewgong with amazing IV's (30 in three stats) in one of your boxes and figure since Seel is compatible with Phanpy, you're going to use a heart scale to make it relearn Ice Shard. Upon closer inspection, you find that it is female. You have two choices: Breed something with the Dewgong that is of the Field or Water 2 egg group and hope to Megami-sama that the IV's pass on to the offspring or go around catching male Seel until you find one with amazing IV's and breed it with the phanpy and hope to Megami-sama that the IV's pass on to the phanpy hatchlings.



IVs are way too random to go through all that trouble for. I just breed till i have a poke with decent IVs and nature....and for donphan you don't much care about perfect IVs like you do for say weavile's speed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

was the hooh shiny  if so then it was me and i prob thought u were gonna switch out, cos everyone if i did a move that does more than 60% in on hit, i think i did do it cant remember thou


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> was the hooh shiny  if so then it was me and i prob thought u were gonna switch out, cos everyone if i did a move that does more than 60% in on hit, i think i did do it cant remember thou



I don't remember if it was shiny or not , either way if you admit your ho-oh having Tbolt you should immidietly replace it with a physical move cause Ho-oh has *crap* for Sattack but godly attack. Go for something like this : sacred fire recover EQ sky attack and give it a power herb to hold.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

as i didnt have many Lv100 i just used the one SS gave me with the moves it came with , but ill change it


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

anyone want to battle (6 on 6) legend or no legend you decid


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

death-child said:


> anyone want to battle (6 on 6) legend or no legend you decid



I'll battle.No Legendaries,1 item clause ok with you?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

yep... wht's item clause (non cloned items?)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah,no duplicates.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

fine the only items i dublicate are master ball's


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Well as long as the pokes you use aren't holding duplicate items.
I'm in the lobby,don't forget to add my FC.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

After your battle with skeets wanna have a battle with legends with me?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

sure derikoo

I'm ready derikoo


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

death-child said:


> sure derikoo



Ok tell me when you're ready.

edit: ok i'll be there in 3 min , be sure to add my FC.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

added your fc derikoo... i should be able to get you the shiny lugia by tommarow


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

What happened? ><

Did you disconnect or something? Cause i've never had such problems.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

no idea want to try again


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok lets try again.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

i hate your deoxys lol

correction i despise it lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 7, 2007)

death-child said:


> i hate you deoxys lol
> 
> correction i despise it lol



Lol the poor thing only has like 40 def and Sdef...it's really weak...but it does have 450 att and 479 Satt . Btw i didn't expect your jirachi to survive my chomps quake...nice def that one has. And those 2 crits weren't random...he usually holds the sash but i gave it to deoxys and i didn't know what item to give him so i gave him crit up item...and it worked .

You lucky i didn't use my lugia though...i thought it would be overkill so i switched to a normal poke since...my deoxys you can atleast damage...my lugia after a while gets soooo annoying...it will make you give up XD. (people barely do dmg equal to the health it's leftovers cure with attacks of 80-140 power  )


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 7, 2007)

lol i realised...  yeah my jirachi's defence 218 at lvl 86... so not that great


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 7, 2007)

wth...i just read people can use cheat devices to jack up their poke's stats.  can they use these on wifi for cheating? D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 7, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol i realised...  yeah my jirachi's defence 218 at lvl 86... so not that great



Yo wassup.

Did you receive my PM?

Ill be on latter bro.

I have your turtwig.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 7, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> wth...i just read people can use cheat devices to jack up their poke's stats.  can they use these on wifi for cheating? D:



they do it all the time... that's why whenever someone asks me why my pokemon was faster or endured a hit i tell all the stats...

there's not much people who still are purists...

i know a guy who does ev training and btreeding but to raise to lvl 100 he uses hacked rare candies... justifying it by the lack of time...

others just "make" their pokemon... saying (for a real example) "my weavile has maxed attack and speed... but i put a 0 IV on both defences to compensate"... suuuure... like that will make any real difference when a pokemon like that one is modified in that way... at least they are honest about being using modded pokemon but still it's kind of sad...

hey... i finally saw the girl and the old man on the old chateau... it's quite cool...


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow...that's f'n gay.  at least people on here don't do that (I hope).

I also read you can use them to get event items that give you the legendaries you normally can't get unless you attend a nintendo event.  Would this be considered "bad"?  Not hacked legendaries, just the items in order to get them.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually theres a pretty efficent way nintendo watches for hacked pokemon. (in terms of over-max stats)

If any certain pokemon has a higher stat in a certain area than is possible by normal means, then it sets off a trigger. From what I've been told, this then alerts their servers, which in turn sends a signal to the person's game-pack. This signal then proceeds to turn your pokemon into "Bad-Eggs". This basically means that you can never use these pokemon again no matter what.

But any other stuff, getting items, pokemon, etc. from Action Replay is always gonna go on, but if the stats are in a way that they shouldn't be, it's all taken care of.

I don't really mind either way, personally I EV and IV train, so even if people do hack to get their pokemon, it doesn't give them any advantage.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 7, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey... i finally saw the girl and the old man on the old chateau... it's quite cool...



Whoa, whoa, girl and old man at the Old Chateau? What are you talking about? Are they supposed to be ghosts or something? Do you get anything from them or are they just supposed to be there to freak you out?


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 7, 2007)

question.  us there any purpose whatsoever for the church in hearthome city


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> question.  us there any purpose whatsoever for the church in hearthome city



From what I know, none whatsoever


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 7, 2007)

lol not really x_D

unless u wanna pray to lugia/any LGs really @_@


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 7, 2007)

lol.. i even went there in sundays to see if something happened XDDDDD...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 7, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol.. i even went there in sundays to see if something happened XDDDDD...



i didn't even bother


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

GOD Catching legendaries is annoying. Heatran is a pain. But at least I only have Cresselia and Giratina to worry about and I still have 3 Master Balls to spare in case of a Shiny showing up from nowhere.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 7, 2007)

you won't be blessed with the shine of the pokechurch ...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 7, 2007)

MechaTC said:


> wth...i just read people can use cheat devices to jack up their poke's stats.  can they use these on wifi for cheating? D:



Not possible. Nintendo scans the stats of the Pokemon; if the EV's and IV's are hacked, they turned the Pokemon into bad eggs & ban said individual from WiFi.


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 7, 2007)

hacking pokemon isnt even worth it because at national championships and stuff if u have any hacked pokemon they ban u for 2 years it happened to my cousin


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

if u hack so good that is seems normal can they still find out


----------



## Masaki (Jun 7, 2007)

Question: How do you do the thing with the little girl (who I've seen) and the old man in the Old Chateau?  And is it worth doing?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 7, 2007)

cereal121 said:


> hacking pokemon isnt even worth it because at national championships and stuff if u have any hacked pokemon they ban u for 2 years it happened to my cousin



How did they know if your cousin's Pokemons were hacked or not?


----------



## Nico (Jun 7, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol i realised...  yeah my jirachi's defence 218 at lvl 86... so not that great



That's actually average. o-o

What's it's nature.


----------



## nyu (Jun 7, 2007)

i'm reading about all this ev crap on serebii and read that once your pokemon has 510 ev you can get the effort ribbon. so my infernape got the ribbon can he still get more evs. or not.

and since i am still not sure how it works. if i just bought 10 of each and gave all of them to a single pokemon would it be the same or what and would they still be able to get more.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

nyu said:


> i'm reading about all this ev crap on serebii and read that once your pokemon has 510 ev you can get the effort ribbon. so my infernape got the ribbon can he still get more evs. or not.
> 
> and since i am still not sure how it works. if i just bought 10 of each and gave all of them to a single pokemon would it be the same or what and would they still be able to get more.


The Effort Ribbon means the Pokemon has maxed out it's EVs(510 total).

A pokemon starts of with 510 EVs
255 is the max you can put into one of the stats.
The rest have to be put into something else.

Keep looking up EVs and you'll get to understand them eventually.


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

does anyone have the attract tm, i need it bad


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

I have one I could spare.


----------



## nyu (Jun 7, 2007)

then do you think it would be easier for me to just get the vietamins beacuse i have shit loads of money from the e4.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

get it. I mean it saves time doing EV training and if you say you have lots of money, put it to some good use


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

@shadow what would u want for it, or is it for free


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

nyu said:


> then do you think it would be easier for me to just get the vietamins beacuse i have shit loads of money from the e4.


The most you can put towards a stat is 10 Vitamins which = 100 EVs.
You'll still need to train a bit more after that,fighting the specific pokemon of course.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 7, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @shadow what would u want for it, or is it for free



Do you have anything cool to offer? Any nice TM in return will do. especially 51 and up


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 7, 2007)

Skeets want to battle?


----------



## Serp (Jun 7, 2007)

drain punch


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 7, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Skeets want to battle?


Argh! I just entered the Battle Tower.
Let me finish up and We can battle.
I'll make sure to post when.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh okay then ^^ I'll just leave the invitation on and when your ready accept it x] 

*Goes to read E21*


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> drain punch



eh. anything else that is interesting? :|


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

(after all it is only attract)
stealth rock


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Hero I'm done I'll be in the lobby in a sec.


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

almost done training my gyardos

which is better aqua tail or waterfall?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2007)

Waterfall as far as I know.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

T__________________T 

lmfao so close though 

edit: again Skeets? >:]


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Great match,and thanks a lot there goes another poke off my rotation.


Edit:Maybe Later,I wanna make another team to use.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Man, check these IV out for Tyranitar (Adamant): 28 31 30 30 31 29. Make those six hours of breeding totally worth it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Man, check these IV out for Tyranitar (Adamant): 28 31 30 30 31 29. Make those six hours of breeding totally worth it.



Near Jesus level


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> (after all it is only attract)
> stealth rock



I'm cool with that. 

Meet you in the lobby in 15 minutes? (attach it a pokemon I guess)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets lets  battle I want revenge >:] Batoru 

Edit: okay later then  and BTW imagine how I felt when your Gyarados twathed the next turn ... srkjgnrsjknrsjkhn xDDD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Skeets lets  battle I want revenge >:] Batoru
> 
> Edit: okay ;ater then  and BTW imagine how I felt when your Gyarados twathed the next turn ... srkjgnrsjknrsjkhn xDDD


Imagine How I felt when it got frozen!
Actually we can battle,I'm gonna use a totally different team though.
I wanna shorten my Rotation of pokes to 10 and it's currently at about 17...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

MUST KILLLL  The best of luck for both


----------



## DA Dave (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get a Ditto in Emerald or Diamond?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

Route 218 with pokeradar in diamond, on the side comming from canaclave.


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

anybody want a battle in 20 min


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody want a battle in 20 min


I haven't battled you yet so I will.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Countach said:


> anybody want a battle in 20 min



I'll fight you.

EDIT: Nevermind. Skeets called it first.


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'll fight you.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Skeets called it first.



dont worry, theres enough Countach to go around


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

you can go ahead I'm still battling.I got next!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Countach said:


> dont worry, theres enough Countach to go around



Lol. Well, Skeets say he'll go after me. I'm heading in now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Hurray revenge ^^ Great battle though. My last pokemon was Ttar so a Equake from Swampert or Dugtrio woulda killed me quick ><
Btw Absol had Razor claw? Because my Gengar dint even say hello before it said bye bye


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

ok im going in


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hurray revenge ^^ Great battle though. My last pokemon was Ttar so a Equake from Swampert or Dugtrio woulda killed me quick ><
> Btw Absol had Razor claw? Because my Gengar dint even say hello before it said bye bye


It had Scope Lens...
That damn Skarmory! I should of had my ape somewhere in there.
Thanks again for the battle Swampert was so useless.
That Giga drain really F'd me up.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Yea Skarmory with its high def its hard to take down  

I'm thinking of getting a Shedinja... < Btw anyone knows a good moveset for Shedinja? With the Att/Spatt switch the usual(for me) Silver wind/Shadow ball/ doesnt work :/

I was thinking 

X-scissors
Night slash
Giga impact (arrgh forgot Hyper beam was SP based >_>)
Confuse ray

...

Or maybe I should forget Shedinja completely? xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

GG, Count.


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

GG wolf, sleep powder did me in

ready skeets


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Countach said:


> GG wolf, sleep powder did me in
> 
> ready skeets



Just came up with the Baton Pass/Sleep Powder Strategy on the spot. Maybe you should consider a Heal Beller or Aromatherapist on your team.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah,I'm going in now.

Edit:What happend Count?


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

what happened?

did your internets blow up

ie-u probily would of won i dont know if i could of killed that ape


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know I have never gotten a Disconnect...
I even battled Hero's Card twice prior to our battle....
Good battle though,you would of won too...


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I don't know I have never gotten a Disconnect...
> I even battled Hero's Card twice prior to our battle....
> Good battle though,you would of won too...



ive never been disconnected before, anyway good tie


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

At least I found out that my Purple Queen can take some hits.She's a keeper...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> At least I found out that my Purple Queen can take some hits.She's a keeper...



Up for a battle, Skeets?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Want to battle Count, Mecha or Skeets?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Up for a battle, Skeets?


Alright,give me a sec.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Yo Count, want to battle. Be warned, my team isn't exactly balanced.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Alright,give me a sec.



In Standby now.



Hero's Card said:


> Want to battle Count, Mecha or Skeets?



How about we fight after my battle with Skeets?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmm sure no prob mecha ^^ but anyone want to have a battle now?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah I do.  I'll see you in there.


----------



## Countach (Jun 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Yo Count, want to battle. Be warned, my team isn't exactly balanced.



we can battle tomorrow

have to sleep,*have to wake up early*


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Me Kitsune?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

GG, Skeets. You Drapion is a total bitch. In a good way.

Hero's Card, you ready?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

It'll go by the name Purple Rain from now on...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry i'm still battling Kitsune ^^;


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sorry i'm still battling Kitsune ^^;



That's ok, I'll be waiting in standby.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice battle Kitsune ^^ I noticed that our battles turn into switching and guessing festivals  

Mecha sorry can we battle tomorrow? >< Because I'm having troubles with the USB AND the internet...


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

GG Hero!  I can't believe I didn't use X-scissor on Starmie.  ><  lol  Anyway, we'll have to battle again sometime.



Hero's Card said:


> Nice battle Kitsune ^^ I noticed that our battles turn into switching and guessing festivals



lmao yeah, Blissey is a little ballerina of frustration.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Nice battle Kitsune ^^ I noticed that our battles turn into switching and guessing festivals
> 
> Mecha sorry can we battle tomorrow? >< Because I'm having troubles with the USB AND the internet...



Sure. Kitsune, since you're on wanna battle?


EDIT: GG, Kitsune. You just ran into a bad matchup. I'm starting to think Pokemon is 70% matchup, 20% luck, and 10% actual training.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sure. Kitsune, since you're on wanna battle?



GG!  That substituting Ninjask BP to Gyrados' DDces was a good plan.  A painfully good plan, lol.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> GG!  That substituting Ninjask BP to Gyrados' DDces was a good plan.  A painfully good plan, lol.



Got it off of Yoshi. The ninjask part atleast, not sure if he also uses Substitute.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

it's so funny.. i was playing poke at school and this one kid saw me and now every time i see him he says "what lvl were you to get that what" what the hell... it's funny though


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

...!! are my Ninjask senses tingling?!  

Anyways I got my USB to work and my internet is back... but its kinda late.(4:15) Well then good night... I mean good morning


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

whats a good moveset for bronzong?

i currently raised one, and i gave it a simple move set which worked amazingly, i tried it on battle tower

here was my bronzong stats

Calm @ leftovers/berry that weakens fire atk
Levitate
EV spread:
HP - 80
Def - 100
s.def - 100
s.atk - 220

moveset:
hypnosis
substitute
charge beam
dream eater/flash canon/grass knot (this was a filler, but i chose dream eater cos it worked best with hypnosis)

i tried to make a wall version but it ddnt work very well 8(... bronzong has a wide range of moves and and i really dont know what to give it, but the set i gave it now works very very well 8D...

im just wondering if any1 has any other move polls...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> whats a good moveset for bronzong?
> 
> i currently raised one, and i gave it a simple move set which worked amazingly, i tried it on battle tower
> 
> ...



Calm mind rocks for bronzong...although i can't quite fit it in with your hypnosis and dream eater combo. Oh and a sidenote...on the battle tower people don't switch once slept because they expect a dream eater but people on wifi usually do so don't think that the results you had there will entirely translate to wifi battles.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

i was thinking of replacing it with flash canon since its a good counter for weaviles, but yeah... 8_D i really dont know X_D
the thing is, if they keep switching, then just keep using hypnosis, and every1 in their team will be asleep 8_D i tried it with my friend yesterday lol, all 6 of his poke were asleep so he just switched the game off lmao XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i was thinking of replacing it with flash canon since its a good counter for weaviles, but yeah... 8_D i really dont know X_D
> the thing is, if they keep switching, then just keep using hypnosis, and every1 in their team will be asleep 8_D i tried it with my friend yesterday lol, all 6 of his poke were asleep so he just switched the game off lmao XD



Yes but hypnosis is only 70% accuracy so you'll miss here and there and with a bit of planning it can be countered. If you're lucky enough though you most likely can sleep entire teams.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

if your planning an all out bronzong, then yeah, calm mind with no substitute works really well.

maybe something like

calm mind
grass knot
psychic
flash canon/trick room

i had that on my other bronzong x_D but it dies so quicly lol


----------



## Masaki (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone here know anything about routers?

Because, I have a linksys router, but the computer I usually use has a motorola modem which is then connected to linksys.  Do I have to use the laptop (which connects to linksys)/install linksys on my computer to finally connect properly?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Does anyone here know anything about routers?
> 
> Because, I have a linksys router, but the computer I usually use has a motorola modem which is then connected to linksys.  Do I have to use the laptop (which connects to linksys)/install linksys on my computer to finally connect properly?



I got a router and what i basically do is connect the internet cable to it and then since it's a wireless router it produces a signal all my PCs my DS and my WII all trace and connect with. To connect with your PCs you may have to install something but for the DS you only need to make the router produce the signal and then you just trace it with the DS and use it to connect.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

@DD: I've been playing around with the idea of training a Bronzong, the moveset I had planned for it was

Trick Room
Psychic
Calm Mind
Flash Cannon


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

oh. And Grass Knot for Bronzong, not Flash Cannon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

I could battle in about 15-20 mins...finishing this new poke.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> oh. And Grass Knot for Bronzong, not Flash Cannon.



With me Grass Knot's a bit iffy...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok i can battle now. Shadow you still here?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> With me Grass Knot's a bit iffy...



It's better than Flash Cannon, though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow we're gonna battle or not? I got more stuff to train lol.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

oh me? lol you didn't tell me you wanted to Battle .

fine. when do you want me to be at the lobby?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

I did on...the previous page when you asked lol. (the deleted msg was the one in which you asked for a battle)


Read after you asked for a battle...oh and i've been on the lobby for 10 min now


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

What's the Damage/Weight ratio of GK?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

wow some people use sleep clause oO what a lozer, thats one of the most rediculous clause ive ever heard X_D....
it just give them the handicap @_@ not u lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Great battle shadow. Did your gallade have choice scarf?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice Battle, Dreikoo. The moment I saw Starmie I kinda knew I was doomed, but at least I gave you a run for your money 

And yes, and I believe your PoryZ had one too


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Nice Battle, Dreikoo. The moment I saw Starmie I kinda knew I was doomed, but at least I gave you a run for your money
> 
> And yes, and I believe your PoryZ had one too



Even if you took out the starmie my electivire with grass knot was waiting...but i wanted to finish the battle in a water VS water stage...and with both pokes fainting it was rather dramatic XD. 

And yeah my pory had it too...and i'm glad i left hyper beam to it...adaptability makes hyper beam a huge huge weapon.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

I just realized that. I need a special sweeper anyway. Only Metagross, Gallade and maybe Arcanine are going to be a part of my tournament team.

Electrivire, eh? I heard it's a demon. Now I get why you had both it and Gyarados on the same team... :|


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I just realized that. I need a special sweeper anyway. Only Metagross, Gallade and maybe Arcanine are going to be a part of my tournament team.
> 
> Electrivire, eh? I heard it's a demon. Now I get why you had both it and Gyarados on the same team... :|



Yeah elec is a beast....there's not many pokes that can 1hko Ttar gyarados and most fire/elec types. And i hoped for your arcanine to have thunder fang so it'd get the speed bonus but i came to realise he had choice band from all that dmg it did to gyarados even after intimidate. Am i right?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone on for some battles?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Does anyone here know anything about routers?
> 
> Because, I have a linksys router, but the computer I usually use has a motorola modem which is then connected to linksys.  Do I have to use the laptop (which connects to linksys)/install linksys on my computer to finally connect properly?



You have the  EXACT same setup as me. But my router is wireless, and I assume yours isn't (since you use the USB thing correct?), still Linksys none the less.

Either way, whats most likely causing your connection problem is the Windows Firewall, Your Router's Firewall, and any Ports that your router has blocked. Check all of those things, and see if it helps you out at all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 8, 2007)

Can you guys give me a good moveset for gyarados and electivire?

Im thinking of using those in a combo, but I need the EXACT moveset for this to work..


----------



## FFLN (Jun 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Can you guys give me a good moveset for gyarados and electivire?
> 
> Im thinking of using those in a combo, but I need the EXACT moveset for this to work..



For Double Battles, give Gyarados Earthquake and Electivire Discharge. You'll be sure to take out everything that way.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 8, 2007)

^Got this from Smogon.

For Gyarados:


I prefer the Bulky set or the DD set. My DD set however has Taunt, so yea.

For Electivire:


First set is the most appealing to me, since it can OHKO Skarmory.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> For Double Battles, give Gyarados Earthquake and Electivire Discharge. You'll be sure to take out everything that way.



Lmao including you gyarados and electivire . Although having another pokemon with discharge and have it with electivire can really rock sometimes.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Isn't discharge a weaker thunderbolt that simply has more chances of Paralysis?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Isn't discharge a weaker thunderbolt that simply has more chances of Paralysis?



That along with another effect.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

what effect?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Hits everything in double battles. (like surf)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

oh! didn't know that XD.

Sounds sick. even though if you put Gyarados there, it'll hit it as well :|


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

@Dre did u evolve that porygon i gave u already


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @Dre did u evolve that porygon i gave u already



Hell no..it had a crappy nature XD. I used it to breed till i got one with an Sattack nature and trace so that it would get adaptability as a pory-z (took a couple of hours but was well worth it) and that one is the one i evolved and stands at lvl 51 atm. (it has 198 Satk  )


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

thats what i meant *geez , the comment was about the time it took not the exact pokemon, *geez anyways did u just exp.share E4 it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> thats what i meant *geez , the comment was about the time it took not the exact pokemon, *geez anyways did u just exp.share E4 it



Well yeah...breed , feed vitamins , ev-train , expshare/lucky egg-swich in at the e4 and voilla 

And for the record you said "that porygon i gave you" and no i didn't evolve that porygon...i evolved it's kid which does not count at *that* porygon >_>


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

derikoo got the shiny lugia for you( i also sent you a PM so just ignore that)


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

i finally decided to play the game after 80hours of play, now i got my 6th badge, and like 13 lv100s


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

lol so funny serp oh so funny


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry i can't trade atm i'm playing JUS...i'll PM you when i'm able to trade.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

>.> but u still knew what i meant, u just like being clever , like me,  u are a great rival Dre  yes indeed


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

k thats cool


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> >.> but u still knew what i meant, u just like being clever , like me,  u are a great rival Dre  yes indeed



Actually that time i didn't know what you meant...but in general you're right i like being clever .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i finally decided to play the game after 80hours of play, now i got my 6th badge, and like 13 lv100s



... *Thinks*
Oh got it. You got the level 100 by trade right?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

As do i,  i beat most people in arguements , my brains is so powerful 
have a guess at my age


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 8, 2007)

I just won against Death


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> As do i,  i beat most people in arguements , my brains is so powerful
> have a guess at my age



12-15 ? Something like that lol


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

thats a bit mean just for that i anit telling you 
you act more immature than me
**

@Hero yea by trades


----------



## escamoh (Jun 8, 2007)

hey people my code is 
0860 0125 9117
add me damn it


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> thats a bit mean just for that i anit telling you
> you act more immature than me



Oh... wow.... no comment :amazed   

Sorry xD


----------



## escamoh (Jun 8, 2007)

add me, cause i added you


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Oh... wow.... no comment :amazed
> 
> Sorry xD



Yeah...that about covers it for me too .


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok now im confused, my psychology classes dont teach me how to understand u guys


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @Death yea by trades



What do ya mean by that?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh soz wrong person i meant to Hero >.<


----------



## pnoypridz (Jun 8, 2007)

guys wats the best bearies to evolve feebas???


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2007)

esca said:


> add me, cause i added you



Me?



Serpentious said:


> Ok now im confused, my psychology classes dont teach me how to understand u guys



Haha, not something a psychology class would be teaching you. Just good ol' common sense  


Anyway, this thread is not the place for that sort of thing. Back to the Pokemon discussion at hand.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 8, 2007)

Alright, I finally got that Shiny legit Darkrai...WOOT! And um, look how kick ass my sig is. I added one more pic to make it look better.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I got a router and what i basically do is connect the internet cable to it and then since it's a wireless router it produces a signal all my PCs my DS and my WII all trace and connect with. To connect with your PCs you may have to install something but for the DS you only need to make the router produce the signal and then you just trace it with the DS and use it to connect.



I really don't get how to make the signal come out.

Do I have to install the linksys onto my PC to get it to work?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I finally got that Shiny legit Darkrai...WOOT! And um, look how kick ass my sig is. I added one more pic to make it look better.



A LEGIT... SHINY....DARKRAI. I sense level 99 failga >_>;


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Man getting a good Aerodactyle is a pain . Even with a freakin' Camerupt it takes too many steps.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 8, 2007)

Haha too bad NO Darkrais or Shaymins are legit anymore. Nintendo isn't using that ingame method of distributing them now, so they are no longer considered legit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I really don't get how to make the signal come out.
> 
> Do I have to install the linksys onto my PC to get it to work?



That depends on your router. The instructions it came with should provide you with enough info about how to make it produce the signal. Mine just requires you to plug it in and connect it with the internet cable.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Man getting a good Aerodactyle is a pain . Even with a freakin' Camerupt it takes too many steps.



u should try hatching lavitars


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I really don't get how to make the signal come out.
> 
> Do I have to install the linksys onto my PC to get it to work?



liten my friend... usually when you have a Wireless router ON and connected to Internet... you only need to turn your DS on and use the "Wi-FI connection Settings" option to search for the signal... if the router is compatible of course...

it's not really anything complicated... maybe you can check nintendowifi.com if you have more trouble than that... there's a tutorial i think...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Breeding Staryu sound like more of a pain since you can't use the Everstone trick to get the nature you want.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

i think you still can do it with mineral pokemon and the like if the ditto holds the everstone ...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 8, 2007)

the ever stone trick works with all female pokemon and if ditto serves as the female, in most cases with mineral pokemon.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Finnaly, after two weeks of training, My Pupitar Evolved ^_^


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone have and Earthquake TM for trade, I have a rash nature porygon with trace?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

technically trading should be done in the other thread >.> and i do have one  move to other thread for negotiations


----------



## Masaki (Jun 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> That depends on your router. The instructions it came with should provide you with enough info about how to make it produce the signal. Mine just requires you to plug it in and connect it with the internet cable.



Hm, how did you do it?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys u may not know this but people thought my Starmie had negative IVs then I realized I just messed up his Evs and I decided to get a new Staryu, I've been searching all day and for the past like 3 hours I stopped to play people online and I just went to search for the right nature again and then I had a thought "What if the first one is the right nature" My first pokemon I found was Staryu and he was the right nature. YAAAY! Just goes to show, if ya have enough patience u'll get the right nature.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> the ever stone trick works with all female pokemon and if ditto serves as the female, in most cases with mineral pokemon.



Including genderless pokes?

EDIT: Starmie is a Water 3


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Any1 wanna battle?


----------



## Stalin (Jun 8, 2007)

Yo', I'm looking for the movesets of the rival at the battle at the fight park, could someone provide them for me?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Any1 wanna battle?



Right after I breed some 'dactyls, which should not be too long.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Any1 wanna battle?



here!.. i also want to get some action ^/__\^...


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 8, 2007)

Who said anything about breeding? I fish!!!  Oh and um, the JP glitch, it's legit. If they got rid of that glitch I think that's what ur saying, it was aquired befroe then. It's shiny and legit. Atleast I was told it was legit and I looked at it's stuff, it seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> here!.. i also want to get some action ^/__\^...



K, I always wanted to battle you. Meet ya there


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

do u think it will ever be possible to do a 4 way battle on Wi-fi >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Hm, how did you do it?



I think that post you quoted just there explains it to the fullest possible explainable way. I 1: took it out of the box 2: plugged it to the multi-tap plug in the living room so it can have electricity and 3: connected the cable of my internet providing company to it and from then on it produced the signal.

Those were the steps that it's instructions that it came with told me to follow and it worked so i'd advise you to read the instructions your router came with and figure out what you need to do because that's exactly what i did . (routers aren't all the same so there is not 1 universal answer to your question..that's why they're sold together with their use instructions)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> K, I always wanted to battle you. Meet ya there



oh right.. we still don't fight... i'm on the lobby already.. be sure of adding my code XD...


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

or u can just buy what i bought and ram it in ur usb and it work perfectly from then on 
info 
sale X


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

anyone wanna battle me like in 3 hours ?

I haven't battled anyone in days...don't wanna get rusty


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

i might if im still awake


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

gaaah, work is sooo boring...
got some eye candy here though


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Ahhhhh what eye candy


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

i love when you don't know what can happen o a battle XD...

let me guess.. choice scarf on your gallade?... and if that flare blitz didn't hit critical i've showed you hell XD...

excelent fight... ad excelent fighter...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

not bad at all Itachi. I give you compliments for using Honchcrow and Drapion in your team. I kinda lucked out with TTar but it was still a good match 

And still, if you would've survived, Close Combat would've ended TTar unless you DDed beforehang. XD

If you want to do single type next time let me know so it won't be so cheap :|

and yes, it had Choice Scarf.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> Ahhhhh what eye candy



You know, the good kind  :amazed 

Anyway, do you have your poison team kinda done?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

yea kinda done ive got them all and completed the movesets i just need to level them up cos at the mo there kind like 20-30 with the odd 40+ >.> minus my nidoking hes fully done


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

I have to battle someone, even though I'll probably lose.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> not bad at all Itachi. I give you compliments for using Honchcrow and Drapion in your team. I kinda lucked out with TTar but it was still a good match
> 
> And still, if you would've survived, Close Combat would've ended TTar unless you DDed beforehang. XD
> 
> ...



lol.. that was the plan ...

sorry for the whole dark team but i entered with what i had on me and i thought it would be fun XD...

whew... that is a relief... my weavile can't be the slowest of them all...


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

J ill battle u in a few minutes


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

BTW, My Trainer Card is inaccurate in terms of Pokemon on my team.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

Feh i dont care u think mine is accurate


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

...

>_>
<_<

No


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 8, 2007)

somebody wants to fight me before i go? =P...


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok ill met u online in 5 mins 
rules are 
lv100 single
6 on 6 
only 3 ubers allowed


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

A quickie? Sure.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

KK, I'm not using ubers though.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

i sed ill battle u, right,  J remember thats the whole point of our convo


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Dammit Itachi, stop raping me in this match


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, well you see, Itachi looked lonely n the lobby, So I'm in a quick battle with him.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok i see


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Serp want to battle with me instead?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok gimme 5mins to get ready 
rules are
lv100 single
6 on 6
only 3 ubers allowed


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Heh heh


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 8, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ok gimme 5mins to get ready
> rules are
> lv100 single
> 6 on 6
> only 3 ubers allowed



ubers? is one on a team even allowed?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

GG Blind, I guess I had a bad team selection against that Tyranitar.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

in my battle it is  and u still didnt say what u wanted for attract


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow shiny Ho-oh and Rayquaza  great battle though ^^ it seems as your whole team was very suceptible to Tbolt


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

I hate  Ur goddamn gengar  if u didnt use phychic my nidoking would have ploughed u 

EDIT: IM WAITING IN LOBBY FOR ANYONE TO BATTLE


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Lets go again Serp 

Edit: what happened?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets wants a battle!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Skeets wants a battle!



I'll battle ya . I'll be online in 3 min.


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

ok hero let me reconnect


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

alright,1 item clause preferred.
Edit:My fault my router was acting up,stupid little brothers playing xbox...
Just let me keep trying it'll work eventually.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Damn...why can't we connect ><


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

i hate u hero


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Starmie with choice band.... horrible idea :/
Though I'm glad HOLY swept the rest ^_^

Edit: Are you being serious there? If you are then talk about inmature xD and if you arent then.... okay


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

how can i hate someone over the internet geez ur immature for even thinkin i was serious 
but u swept me good, damn dragons and flying types weak against ice


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh lol   Wana battle again though?  how about a double battle this time?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

let me sort out a few pokes and met u in ther in 5


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Great battle skeets...that damn donphan was really annoying XD .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Great battle skeets...that damn donphan was really annoying XD .


And really powerful..... 
Great Battle I knew you'd switch your Chomp so I did EQ.

God I love my PURPLERAIN!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey Dreikoo, want to battle? Let me say in advance that my team is most likely unbalanced, most likely you'll have an easy time with me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Dreikoo, want to battle? Let me say in advance that my team is most likely unbalanced, most likely you'll have an easy time with me.



Ok i'll battle ya too.

etid: in the lobby and waiting


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 8, 2007)

Starmie and Deathga great job   Btw was that a Speed Deoxys?


----------



## Serp (Jun 8, 2007)

u win again hero any one else wanna battle 
yea it was a speed


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 8, 2007)

This proves that I should start raising my Quakers....now and I screwed up the raptor. GG Dreikoo.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone want to battle me, I'm waiting in the lobby


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> This proves that I should start raising my Quakers....now and I screwed up the raptor. GG Dreikoo.



You had a good team and pretty balanced don't sell yourself short...it's just that it had kinda of a big electric/electivire weakness....3 pokes weak to Tpunch your wevil weak to brick break your jolteon weak to quake...only your dusknoir wasn't weak to electivire XD. I think you should give quake to dusknoir or something lol.

(btw mine is adamant with max Evs that's how it 1shot your milotic  )


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey guys look how sexy the pic in my sig is.......


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

J said:


> Anyone want to battle me, I'm waiting in the lobby



What rules are you battling under?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Lv. 100 single
One Uber
5 on 5


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

J said:


> Lv. 100 single
> One Uber
> 5 on 5



5 on 5? O.o why not 6 on 6? lol...

Anyways i'll add your FC and get on be sure you've added mine.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 5 on 5? O.o why not 6 on 6? lol...
> 
> Anyways i'll add your FC and get on be sure you've added mine.



Because my sixth pokemon is always Luxray


----------



## Attama (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone know which berries I should use to increase beauty.. by alot. I don't have them all, so I don't know if I should use the ones I have, or try and get the better ones.


----------



## nyu (Jun 8, 2007)

hey if a pokemon has pokerus and losses it can it get it back when i put another one with pokerus in my team and how long will it take.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry bout that J....that's the thing with the 1 uber rule...if your uber fails to kill mine then the rest of your team are like lambs in a wolf's den .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Hey guys look how sexy the pic in my sig is.......



Try to remove the youtube vid and that smaller pic of misty with Horsea and it would look better ^^


----------



## nyu (Jun 9, 2007)

hahaha i just cought cressial or however you spell it with a regular pokeball


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2007)

siiiiiiiiiiigh anyone wanna battle soon? item clause etc.


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

can somebody help me trade evo?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 9, 2007)

Attama said:


> Anyone know which berries I should use to increase beauty.. by alot. I don't have them all, so I don't know if I should use the ones I have, or try and get the better ones.



Pamtre Berry....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Shadow blade you wanted to battle? ^^ If you want we can battle now 

edit: nvm..im going to sleep.


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

i want to battle wolf


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Countach said:


> i want to battle wolf



Ok, give me 2 minutes.

EDIT: GG, Count. These close matches are one of the reasons I like fighting with you.


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, give me 2 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: GG, Count. These close matches are one of the reasons I like fighting with you.



OMG Wolf that was so intense:amazed 

that was the best game i have played with anyone(rep is comming your way)

if i did not have that TTar your umbreon would of killed my whole team (that thing is godly)

i cant wait for our next battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Mecha I forgot that we were suposed to battle... well wana battle now or later?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Mecha I forgot that we were suposed to battle... well wana battle now or later?



Let's do it now. I'm in the lobby now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Great match mecha ^^ I made a mistake when I sended Holy out instead of Curaga... but it all worked out in the end.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

GG, Hero. The one day I forget to fill my team with physical attackers, you bring your Blissey. How did your Gyarados manage to be faster than Starmie? I don't think you had Choice Scarf or Quick Claw on him.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Wait wasnt your Starmie Paralyzed? I'm sure I sent Blissey to use Twave... Your Starmie scared me for a moment though... It could kill my Gyarados and Skarmory and I would only be left with  Ice beaming Blissey x[


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Wait wasnt your Starmie Paralyzed? I'm sure I sent Blissey to use Twave... Your starmie scared me for a momment though... It could kill My gyarados and Skarmory and I would only be left with a ice beam only Blissey x[



Ah paralyzed would explain it. Too bad you're not in the tourney. I'm sure you would have made some splash.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually Kira said that if anyone drop out I would get the spot ^^.
and I'm sure that some will


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone still awake?
I wanna battle!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

i just woke up lol X_D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

So are we battling? item clause preferred.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

erm ok, ill have a go ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

Give me about 15 minutes I gotta go fill up my car...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

x_D alright, im just inside waiting 83


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok,I'm going in now.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

Should I just run? that mushroom is easily the most annoying bastard in the game....
Edit:did you get the win in your trainer card?
That Mushroom is too beast,My purple rain is useless against it...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh lol Skeets you fell victim to DD's Doombroom... I mean Brellom? D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol XDDD y did u run X____D
that was a good game though, whirl winding to breloom was just a bad move ahaha X____D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

I ran cause the match was already yours it would of taken another 20 minutes of me stalling.
I wanted to see how good Salamence can be with the scarf but it couldn't KO Weavile.... 
I don't have anything really to counter the mushroom after it has a Substitute out..*shrug*


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually you do, whirlwind if i'm not mistaken ignores substitute  ^^

*Remembers spores*

...

oh yea that 100 hit sleep move >_>;


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 9, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Actually you do, whirlwind if i'm not mistaken ignores substitute  ^^
> 
> *Remembers spores*
> 
> ...


Spores' over powered.....
I gotta catch it with a faster poke before it can substitute....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

My skarmory is A+ grade material againts it ^^ 

He uses spore I use chesto berry(wakes up) and proceed to Drill peck him
He uses Substitute and I use Drill peck and bye bye Sub


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

that would only work if u were face to face with breloombut if skarmory were to switch in from another of breloom's victim, then that plan's another fail XD


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

Goddamn ultra fast pokemon as soon as one dies and the other switchs out ur dead , it like bam! next plz


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> that would only work if u were face to face with breloombut if skarmory were to switch in from another of breloom's victim, then that plan's another fail XD



Why would it fail?  Lets say you have Sub/Toxic on I can just roar you away and if you use spores I'll just wake up


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 9, 2007)

The Breloom of complete annoyance, man.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Alright guys, I have the silver Trainer Card (3 Stars) and I want the 4th. I'm going for the 100 consecutiive wins at the battle tower.....which counter do I go to? Do I go to the middle one and kill 7 people then 7 people then 7 people until I beat 100?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sorry bout that J....that's the thing with the 1 uber rule...if your uber fails to kill mine then the rest of your team are like lambs in a wolf's den .



Yeah, But Torterra killed your Deoxys 

But that darn Ice Beam... where'd you find the TM for it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

J said:


> Yeah, But Torterra killed your Deoxys
> 
> But that darn Ice Beam... where'd you find the TM for it?



It killed it cause i overestimated it's power and left it even after the 2 stages of Satk it lost from that psycho boost. If you send any other pokemon i would have switched but i was overconfident so your turtle survived and yeah of course it beat him cause it only has like 40 def at lvl 100...deoxys can't take hits at all . (he does have 350 spd 450 atk and 479 Satk though )

Ice beam you can get for 10.000 casino coins at the casino shop next to the casino. (it's TM 13 )


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, Torterra's Defense is crazy high.  It can survive Most special attacks.

And I guess I'm going to go buy that TM.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Nobody knows which counter?!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

i dont think FT, TB, and IB are buyable in DP now 8(.... thats y i just get mine from R/S/E


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2007)

You get them from the middle counter in the casino. 10k casino coins each.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Which Counter do u go to at Battle Tower to do the 100 consecutive battles so I can get my fourth star.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

the second counter i think


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

anybody for a battle


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

By second do u mean left right or middle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

theres 3 counters.... so which 1 is the 2nd >.>


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

There's three but it depends on if ya mean left from right or right from left. Left right or middle counter? Right is the Wi-Fi one Middle is the 7 battle one and I have no clue what the left one is.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 9, 2007)

He means second from the middle. So if you count from there, it's the one on the right. If you're right-handed. If you're left-handed, you count to the left, so it'll be the one on the left.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

x____D i said the '2nd' one xD
which means its the middle counter..... *_*
hard much?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG.

A post I have seen where DD has not said 83.

On topic, I need a good moveset and ev's for my shiny lucario.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol XD ok, ill use it ahahah 83

erm depends what type of lucario ur raising XD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

What one is better, physical or special.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

hes good at both


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

I like special more cause he has more Satk than atk. What nature is your shiny lukario?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, could you gicve me good EVs and a moveset for a specials one.

It has a cafeful nature ;_;.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, could you gicve me good EVs and a moveset for a specials one.
> 
> I don't know the nature, let me check



Max spd and Satk EVs , aura sphere dark pulse psychic dragon pulse/vacuum wave.

Although depending on it's nature you may have to do it attack form...it's really important so check it's nature and then i'll be definite.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

It has a careful nature ;_;.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Crap...total crap XD.

Careful is - Satk +Sdef....this ain't gonna be a good competitive lukario ><.

If you still wanna train it i suppose you can only go for a physical lukario....want moves for that too?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes please.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Close combat quake extreemspeed  swords dance.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

What about EV's.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Max atk and speed evs.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

That's what I did for my Lucario but my Attacks are 
Close Combat, Extreme Speed, Aura Sphere, Dragon Pulse

Edit: When I made that last post I realized and clicked on edit so u wouldn't think I was stupid DD but my computer froze up....I just got past the 20 wins mark.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2007)

Big news from Smogon...

It's under testing right now, but TTar, Rhyperior, Shaymin, and Celebi may be moved from the OU list into the Ubers list and more than likely banned from standard play.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

ive never used shaymin or even a celebi,but how deadly are they in game plays? what moveset do they have?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

I can understand Ttar but Celebi, Shaymin and Rhyperior?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 9, 2007)

But TTar....anymore I have no problem beating it at all, I don't see why now of all times they want to move it to Uber.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 9, 2007)

I want to know how retarded Rhyperior can get since I never saw it in action.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

TTar today TTar tomorrow  TTar forever
Why move it to the uber list , and unlike ubers u need to raise it from a goddamn larvitar unlike ubers auto leveled to 70 when u get them


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Ttar is super easy to 1shot....and rypherior with it's new ability can be a tad harder to get rid off but when my porygon-z 1shots one of em with ice beam or gyarados 1shots one of em with waterfall i can't seem to fathom how it can be considered an uber. 

Although if no counters exist for em they can detsry teams but there are tons of pokes like that and none of em are considered ubers .


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

@Dre im looking for a high SP.atker water or ice poekmon any suggestions and natures


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, manaphy is a medium SA attacker water tpe. Pretty good. I definitely recommend him on a water team.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah manaphi is good , also starmie milotic emoleon kingdra and ludicollo are good Satkers. Modest nature is best for all of em.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah I agree with Dreikoo although I don't recomend Empoleon. Good stats don't get me wrong but not very great in competitive play. Starmie is one of the best IMO.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

ive got a modest lv100 milotic with 228 sp.atk is that good enough or should i start again from scracth
let me check the nature of my staryu


----------



## Masaki (Jun 9, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Big news from Smogon...
> 
> It's under testing right now, but TTar, Rhyperior, Shaymin, and Celebi may be moved from the OU list into the Ubers list and more than likely banned from standard play.



TTar and Rhyperior should have been declared uber long ago.

But Shaymin and Celebi?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2007)

I think one of the big reason behind TTar getting banned is because of the introduction of the new Sandstorm effect. It gives all rock Pokemon a SDEF boost of 1.5x under the Sandstorm effect, and since TTar only comes with Sandstream which sets up an infinite sandstorm its base stats adds up to higher than 600 without any setup. Just to let everyone know anything with a higher total base stat of 600 without setup is considered uber. There are exceptions I think, like Darkrai correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm sure everyone is aware that once TTar comes into play things gets a tad bit ambiguous. It's either a CBTar or a DDTar at this point in the metagame. You do not know if it's gonna DD up or CBCrunch you to death. While it is true that a lot of things can counter or stop TTar from it's rampage, it will and very well can decimate your whole team so damn fast you won't even know it. Seriously the only thing that I have known thus far that can switch into a TTar without taking near 50% damage is Donphan, Gligar, Skarm, and Lucario (granted it doesn't Earthquake on that turn).

People are starting to see it's monstrosity when they tried out new SDEF builds, and taking up to only 35% damage from a Starmie's Surf which way damn ridiculous cause it'll get 2 DDs off if Starmie decides to stay in that long and will Crunch it to death. Furthermore, after 2 DDs unless you have some kind weird setup for a really fast pokemon with Choice Scarf, TTar will destroy your whole team even faster than Gyarados can.

Ryperior's Solid Rock ability is broken, nuff said. I highly doubt a STABed Waterfall from either Swampert or Gyarados can take it down. Thus leaving Gyarados quite possibly dead from a Stone Edge and Swampert taking some pretty big damage. I know for sure Starmie's Surf can only do up to 2-3HKO on Rhyperior, also again leaving Starmie dead from a Megahorn or something. Oh yea...it gets the 1.5x SDEF boost under Sandstorm as well.

Can't say much about Celebi and Shaymin really. Shaymin has some pretty sick strats though, Spore+Belly Drum+Baton Pass ftw.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

No that ain't very good. Start rom scratch.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yeah I agree with Dreikoo although I don't recomend Empoleon. Good stats don't get me wrong but not very great in competitive play. Starmie is one of the best IMO.



Empoleon is useful if you know how to use him (quick claw and def merits to lure dragons to attack him and then ice em to hell  ).


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Is this a good moveset for TTar? It looks neutral to me. A id might give me a TTar with this moveset.
Ice fang, Crunch, Eartquake, Stone edge


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ive got a modest lv100 milotic with 228 sp.atk is that good enough or should i start again from scracth
> let me check the nature of my staryu



228? That's beyond crap lol...i don't know how a modest milotic can have such low Satt...my lvl 50 milotic has 169 Satk....


----------



## Masaki (Jun 9, 2007)

Shaymin can't learn spore.  Only the Paras and Shroomish families can.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

can anyone trade trade back my electabuzz plz


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

You want Electivire, Eh?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

yep and while we do that i can also give you your shiny lugia for a beautifly for shiny lugia what's your FC J?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, sure.  I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

NVM... your trainer card didn't show up before so i couldn't see your FC


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

plz move all trading conversation to the trading block


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

So Serp, ya ready to fight meh on the 22nd?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

k serp... and that milotic did have really low sp atk


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh, Death, My FC is 4682-4953-8998


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

@sasu yea im ready  

@death yea it was really crap


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

my milotic is modest, it had 317/328

but i dont use it X_D.... i either use a sleep talker or a mirror wall milotic....


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

I think my streak might have lost on the Battle Tower. I'm in the 30s. I'm fighting a mamoswine that's using substitue and Double Team. I CAN'T HIT HIM!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Sasu Vs Serp...  interesting battle  You both fought me and I know a lil bit how you do things so I'm interested how that battle will turn out


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Omg I'm so releived. I killed him! I somehow (He was hyped up on DTs) hit his substitute and then when he used DT (It wouldn't go up any farther) I used Sheer Cold for my last resort AND KILLED HIM WOOOOT!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol after 40+ in  battlepark, they start to really get annoying, spamming on DT x___D
and for some reason i always die at 47 battles @_@ they always manage to find a counter against my whole team by that time ><


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

And hero dont worry im raising my little demonic pokemon , for the tourny


----------



## Masaki (Jun 9, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Omg I'm so releived. I killed him! I somehow (He was hyped up on DTs) hit his substitute and then when he used DT (It wouldn't go up any farther) I used Sheer Cold for my last resort AND KILLED HIM WOOOOT!



...The chances of that must be less than 1%.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

what's the best berry for +cool stats


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, I just found six fossils in a row @_@


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

DD - Go to the trade thread.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

i just went to another forum and lost a gym battle,  but soon my team will be fully complete and i wont have to dig things outta my boxes


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

i'm sure you'll be a great gym leader serp


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Liek wut happinz wen u face a gym leder?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

no prob because it's true... you'll be amazing... can't wait to vs your team


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok sure legends?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

No legends... ^^; 6 vs 6 level 100


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok see ya there


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

ok see ya there

hc if it cuts out my wireless stuffing is stuffing up so don't be serprised


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Lol wut? I dont see you yet I see that you want to challenge me 

edit: I'll try reconecting ...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Great battle Death ^^ I can't believe such an average pokemon like Houndoom gave me such a hard time


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jun 9, 2007)

good battle HC

lol yeah it's a good poke and great for annoying


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol after 40+ in  battlepark, they start to really get annoying, spamming on DT x___D
> and for some reason i always die at 47 battles @_@ they always manage to find a counter against my whole team by that time ><



What is DT?........


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Double team.^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG...that was such a noobie question too...
I had Dragon Dance on my head and Nasty Plot, so I could not think of any other attack........<<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

ahahahaha XDDDDD
*pats yoshi* 83

sorry if that was too patriotic of me XDDDDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm sooooo bored and tired, wanna go home and actually battle someone for once 

I thought some places banned DT......<<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 9, 2007)

lol yeah, i was talking about battle park X_D


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

where are u yoshi , if ur not at home


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

anybody want to battle

and i just lost to a Pokemon useing DT in the battle park too


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 9, 2007)

I am working....<< I just started 3 days ago as a receptionist at a gym...
So I'm not even supposed to be online right now  But they're taking away internet from this computer next week....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 9, 2007)

Umm, my Charizad has 30-31 IVs in all its stats with the exception of one stat at 29, is somthing wrong with it.

Hell, I did not even know it had that, but I heard 31 IVs are good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I am working....<< I just started 3 days ago as a receptionist at a gym...
> So I'm not even supposed to be online right now  But they're taking away internet from this computer next week....



Taking away internet from a computer...that's like spagetti with no cheese...like pizza with no mushrooms...like ramen with no naruto...just horrible  .



Silent Storm said:


> Umm, my Charizad has 30-31 IVs in all its stats with the exception of one stat at 29, is somthing wrong with it.
> 
> Hell, I did not even know it had that, but I heard 31 IVs are good.



If it's the shiny zard then it *shouts* hacked pokemon.

(31 IVs are the max possible and having it on just 1 stat is really good...having all stats with em is almost as rare as finding a shiny poke and having em ON a shiny poke is unreal)


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I am working....<< I just started 3 days ago as a receptionis*t at a gym...*
> So I'm not even supposed to be online right now  But they're taking away internet from this computer next week....



yoshi u better get huge


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone care for some battles?


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

me wants some battles


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

hmmm.......did not play that starmie well


well that was humbling


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick match?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 9, 2007)

GG Countach, lucky call on my part that's all.

@ Mecha: I'm still on if you want to battle. I'm not gonna play under the item clause however, cause I hate going in and out switching items whenever I play with people here then going back to playing my friends or people on SRK.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Countach, let's fight. I need to test out some pokes. 

EDIT: Duy, I'll fight you later.


----------



## Countach (Jun 9, 2007)

ok............wolf.....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 9, 2007)

Countach said:


> ok............wolf.....



I'm in the lobby now.

EDIT: Another GG Count. Man, I really wanted to see Breloom in full action, but oh well.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

I lost at 47. I HATE BATTLE TOWER!!!! But, if i can clone my best pokemon 3 times there will be no hope for the battle tower. I SHALL GET THE FOUTH STAR!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

What's your best?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

It's the cheapest setup u can think of. I can't state it. I'm using it in the tournament as my last pokemon. Only as my last resort. I have morals.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

ur not gonna use it against me are you


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 9, 2007)

Battle Serp or Sasu? or anyone ?


----------



## nyu (Jun 9, 2007)

hey if a pokemon has pokerus and losses it can it get it back when i put another one with pokerus in my team and how long will it take.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't think it can get it back @_@


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

a pokemon can lose pokerus  i thought it only became untransferable


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 9, 2007)

Um, I will only use it on u if u kill my first 5. I got it in a trade. I have morals. I want to win so I'll have it in my team but I will not just plow through everyone with it like a cheap bastard. It does NOT have max stats.


----------



## Serp (Jun 9, 2007)

is it a hack


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't know, most likely. But it isn't maxed stats. That is the orst. If u're using a maxed stat pokemon u should be ashamed.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Question Sasu does it have any.... out of place moves?

btw battle?


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

Yes it has out of place moves. Although I think his moves are his downfall. It makes noooo sense.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Let me guess is it a Shuckle with

Dragon dance/Sword dance
Calm mind/Agility
Baton pass
Recover 

OR  

Toxic spikes
Stealth rock
Spikes
Roar?

IS IT? 

lol


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

That doesn't seem like a very good moveset, for the first one anyway. I didn't read the second...no that's not it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Hero, do you have MSN btw?...it's faster to talk about battles thru that....<<


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Me mecha


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Me mecha



Ok, give me 2 minutes.

EDIT: I'm in lobby now.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Hero, I want a battle soon..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Don't know, most likely. But it isn't maxed stats. That is the orst. If u're using a maxed stat pokemon u should be ashamed.



You understand that using hacked pokemon will get you banned from the tournament....right?...and since you admit that your best poke that you'll use in your team is most likely hacked i'd either change my team or duck and cover...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Omfg greatest battle ever  ^^ I though I was going to lose but it all worked out in the end


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

GG Hero. Your two tanks were too much. I should have bought more fighting pokemons.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

Couple things.
1. No I did not know that, it ain't in the rules is it?
2. I have no clue if it's hacked
3. What if I never have to use it??? HA!
4. No, all I'll have to do is EV train one more pokemon. I'm not riding on him.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh Yoshi sorry can we battle later? ^^ I have to do some things in RL ><

Edit: dam 500 server error wont let me post


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Couple things.
> 1. No I did not know that, it ain't in the rules is it?
> 2. I have no clue if it's hacked
> 3. What if I never have to use it??? HA!
> 4. No, all I'll have to do is EV train one more pokemon. I'm not riding on him.



1: Yes i'm fairly sure it is , ask kira for more details cause he's the one who makes the rules.

2: Then why you said in your post above that it most likely is?

3: Then if your other pokes are legit you have no problem.

4: You surely made it sound like you were....all the talk about your best weapon and saving it for last and that how using it from the get go would be unfair to the opponent...don'tcha' think?


----------



## Countach (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Couple things.
> 1. No I did not know that, it ain't in the rules is it?
> 2. I have no clue if it's hacked
> 3. What if I never have to use it??? HA!
> 4. No, all I'll have to do is EV train one more pokemon. I'm not riding on him.



useing a hacked pokemon is like betting in baseball(do u want to end up like pete rose:amazed)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Lol Yoshi I have to fight you at the tourny  it's better if we wait till then


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

hell i will give it a shot, i'll battle you. but i will probaly get slaughtered. what are the rules 1 uber


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol Yoshi I have to fight you at the tourny  it's better if we wait till then



No, that's all the more reason to battle you now....besides, I've fought you before already


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasgay,  your "ULTRA SECRET HACKED WEAPON" wouldn't be the Shiny Blue Venomoth I traded what's-her-name (The Bug Gym Leader) last Wednesday; now would it?  (She needed an item, and it was the first thing in my PC) 

Cause if that is the case, If you even ATTEMPT to use that in a battle, Nintendo will ban your WiFi butt back to 1998.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

nyu said:


> hell i will give it a shot, i'll battle you. but i will probaly get slaughtered. what are the rules 1 uber



Are you talking to me?


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

yeah i think so.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

nyu said:


> yeah i think so.



Ok, what's your FC code? Mine is in my sig.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

K Yoshi how about we schedule (Did I rape that word?) a battle tomorrow? ^^


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Awww, tomorrow?:......<<
You didn't rape it..


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a last battle before I head to bed?

EDIT: Nevermind, heading to bed.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Taking away internet from a computer...that's like spagetti with no cheese...like pizza with no mushrooms...like ramen with no naruto...just horrible  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If that is the case should I get rid of the charizard.

I need to know if somone messed around with my pokemon's IVs cause this is just unacceptable, I don't want to be passing around messed up pokemon cause its nt fair to the people herer and it is definatly not fair to me cause I spent hell trying to get even one.

If all of them are messed up I swear I will not use any of of them in the tournament to make it fair.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 10, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> If that is the case should I get rid of the charizard.



Huh? Where did you get the Charizard? If it's one that you bred yourself, it should be fine.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't remember much, but one of my games was a used copy, which had the shiny charmander egg in it.

But is getting 30-31 IV's possible or impossible, or highly unlikely but possible.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

if u have any other shinies, i can check the IVs for u, if they recur in all the shinies, then it must be from the code that was used.

btw, check ur PM


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

So far 3 other shinies have them. But most of them I never use anyways.

I guess I am going to have to rebreed all the ones I can.

I don't know whether to keep them or not.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 10, 2007)

Well you can always keep them for trades and such, Shines aren't really meant for competitive play anyway.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay I have decided I will keep them for trading.

But I won't use them in te tournament, to be fair.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

which pokemons were they?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Acrcainine, ninetales and dragonite ;_;.

This is stressing me out, could we all agree that I don't use the shinies I transfered in battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

lol XDDD
can i borrow ur dragonite? ill return it,i just wanna c if it passes it on when breeding ^^'


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay, ley me get my DS.

Hold on a minute.

You don't mind which one you get, I have a renamed version.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

na, any would be fine

wats a renamed version oO?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Nicknamed version.

You know, when you nicakname a pokemon 83.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

oh i c, ok lol, are they thesame though? is it the dragonite that has 30-31 in all areas?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah somthing like that.

Meh, I will jsut lend you anyone.

I am in the loby now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

oh right ok be there in a sec ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 10, 2007)

anyone want darkrai or arceus? im trading for somethin good


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

no hacked is a rule  if so why even discount things like darkrai and arcues for the tourney if they are ovbiouly hacked


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Stuff like darkrai are banned cause they are uber, and the fact that no one in the US/UK can get them without using a warp code to get to the island.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

People from the US and UK could still buy the Japanese version which lets them get it in a non-direct, non-hacked, glitch method


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

does any1 use the palpark glitch?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone want darkrai or arceus? im trading for somethin good



heck yeah ill trade you a gligon (evo of gligar) with a master ball or anything name you're pokemon and ill attach a master ball


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

Pal park glitch? Do tell....


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 1: Yes i'm fairly sure it is , ask kira for more details cause he's the one who makes the rules.
> 
> 2: Then why you said in your post above that it most likely is?
> 
> ...



I said he most likely is. Not he is. I was saying that if u manage to get rid of my other 5 then I'd count on him. That's like the only time I really need to use him.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

8D no 1 usese the palpark glitch 8O

i thought u guys knew way b4 me x___D

well, ill explain it in brief notes

- migrate from the actual cart u want to migrate from (say emerald)
- catch all six and save
- turn off
- switch ur cart with another version (say FR/R w/e)
- turn on
- add 1 to ur day on ur DS (mon becomes tues.. pretty obvious)
- exit and launch D/P
- migrate from the other cart (fr/r)
- agree to all conditions even if it warns u about the 24 hour thing
- turn off
- insert emerald again
- migrate from emerald again 8D

do it as many times as u want lol... get all ur pokes in one day X_D


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Damn, I might try it now.



> People from the US and UK could still buy the Japanese version which lets them get it in a non-direct, non-hacked, glitch method



That is, if they brought it when ti first came out in japan.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone want darkrai or arceus? im trading for somethin good



You won't really get anything good for them, everyone knows their hacked or obtained through the glitch. Even Nintendo isn't doing it through the way people get it anymore. So the only legit ones will be coming in July from the movie.



Sasugay said:


> I said he most likely is. Not he is. I was saying that if u manage to get rid of my other 5 then I'd count on him. That's like the only time I really need to use him.



Hahaha... manage   

But despite that fact, even if that does happen, its still illegal to have it in your team during tournament play.



Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8D no 1 usese the palpark glitch 8O
> 
> i thought u guys knew way b4 me x___D
> .........
> get all ur pokes in one day X_D



I've read on other sites that it doesn't work, but I assume it does?



Silent Storm said:


> That is, if they brought it when ti first came out in japan.



And yeah you're right, it was only the first Japanese shipment(Which mine just so happened to be ) that was able to do the Darkrai/Shaymin glitch.


----------



## Countach (Jun 10, 2007)

why is eveyone useing hacked pokemon all the sudden?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I said he most likely is. Not he is.* I was saying that if u manage to get rid of my other 5 then I'd count on him. That's like the only time I really need to use him.*



HAHA. That's like saying, I don't cheat unless I have to.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 10, 2007)

Countach said:


> why is eveyone useing hacked pokemon all the sudden?



Because the newbies are scared now and wanting to do well in the tourney xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 10, 2007)

This is mad cheats, mad cheats! Squirrely wrath will come down on you, douchebag! X_______D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't worry...from my experience the ones that hack most likely won't have a chance to win even with their hacked pokes because the ones that are good have become good by actually training their stuff and not using hacks. I'm not worried but i still think that if i'm following all the rules so should everyone else on the turney.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Plus thats not all Dreikoo if they hack their stats/IV/Evs they will get bad eggs so either way they have to still Ev train it properly > (Thats what I heard)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Plus thats not all Dreikoo if they hack their stats/IV/Evs they will get bad eggs so either way they have to still Ev train it properly > (Thats what I heard)



I don't know that much...all i know is that anyone who i have faced that has traces of nonlegit pokes was weak as hell....and that's what i've heard from others who faced em too.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I don't know that much...all i know is that anyone who i have faced that has traces of nonlegit pokes was weak as hell....and that's what i've heard from others who faced em too.



Thats because most of them use wild pokemon modifier codes.

I know a guy that used to hack for shinies, he would catch them in the place they were supposed to be caught but there was on thing that he could avoid.

His ID turned 00000 cause of it.

I lol'ed at him for the whole day when he saved.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

@2shea: yeah the palpark glitch works ^^, just tested it, almost transfered all my pokes 8_D... but yeah XD...

@hero: the egg totally varies on its parents, IVs can be passed on. its proven.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Of course, not all IV's are passed on. I think 2/6 are still determined randomly. On the same note, anyone found a way to pass abilities on?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

i dont think so, abilities remain random i guess 8(


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @2shea: yeah the palpark glitch works ^^, just tested it, almost transfered all my pokes 8_D... but yeah XD...
> 
> @hero: the egg totally varies on its parents, IVs can be passed on. its proven.



Lol I'm talking about the hacked pokemons when they play on Wi-fi and Nintendo checks it they turn into "Bad eggs"


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

they turn them into bad eggs Oo.... how???? 8O


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

Lul I dunno D: AS said they turn into that   *goes to find the page*


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

say if traded a pokemon and didnt know it was hacked say a completely normal stat and ev pokemon could u still get banned, or is it only if it is a radically strange pokemon 8|


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Pokemon with abnormal stats like 999 in everything, evs over 510, impossible movesets, and hacked location.

Any of those could get you banned.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 10, 2007)

IS Jolly a good nature for Alakazam?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

lol J,no, thats really bad X_D

EDIT: is any1 esperiencing like really laggy posting here in NF? or is it just me @_@


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

ok so only OVER hacked pokemon can get u banned


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 10, 2007)

DD same here >_> I got 5 consecutive 500 server errors xDDD


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

its lagging so bad nowadays >.>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 10, 2007)

oh thank god! i thought i just had horrible internet @_@ XDDDDD
hmmm these server errors are really annoying XD specially if ur posting sumthing >:3


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, kind of

@DD - I am, it is really annoying.


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> HAHA. That's like saying, I don't cheat unless I have to.



I'm not a noob and I don't cheat. I got it in a trade. I could trade it to u and the original trainer will not say Forte. Some kid gave it to me on GTS and it happened to be a hacked go pokemon.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry Sasu if i caused problems with my question, i didnt know it would go so out of hand


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm gonna lose on the first fight. I'm so lazy with my training. I train for like 3 minutes thne go to get the 4th star.


----------



## nyu (Jun 10, 2007)

oh man this sucks i went to do the lotto thing and got all of them wrong but i remembered what the numbers where, then right after that i went on gts and tradded to get a metagross, so i got the metagross and its id matched all of the lotto numbers. oh well i scored some pretty good stuff. finaly got me a feebas.

i might breed feebas and give them out. but i don't know how many.


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

i could have breed my milotic for u if u wanted  for free


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you think they give out rare Pokemon in that Pokemon Store in Manhattan, like, everyday? I feel like going to Midtown tomorrow (I'm having a pre-summer sandal crisis that can only be cured by a trip to Henri Bendel's) 

I wonder if they sell Action Replay's there...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 10, 2007)

Where I live, you can buy Action Replay's at Wal Mart


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 10, 2007)

were i live u can find action replays on the street and i meen that quite litterally


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 10, 2007)

I've never been in a Walmart (There aren't any in the Tri-state area) 

Maybe Circuit City or Best Buy... (I could probably order it online)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 10, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I've never been in a Walmart (There aren't any in the Tri-state area)
> 
> Maybe Circuit City or Best Buy... (I could probably order it online)


Exactly.I've lived in New York my whole life and have never seen a Wal-Mart...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Exactly.I've lived in New York my whole life and have never seen a Wal-Mart...



I live on Staten Island, & they wanted to build one here last year. There was this huge backlash, and eventually the developers called off the deal.  

We have a Target, though.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 10, 2007)

I have also never seen a Walmart.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 10, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I live on Staten Island, & they wanted to build one here last year. There was this huge backlash, and eventually the developers called off the deal.
> 
> We have a Target, though.


But Target isn't the same.We have K-mart the poor man's Wal-Mart....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 10, 2007)

cereal121 said:


> were i live u can find action replays on the street and i meen that quite litterally



Lol i've found a pokemon saphire at the streets of brooklyn XD. It had a good natured kyogre (caught in the masterball O.o ) but other than that uber noobness all around....and catching rayquaza with an ultraball was an interesting and very long experience (rest was the daiichibankirai move for me at that time  )


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 10, 2007)

Though I tend to go to Canal Street in search of knock-off pocketbooks, I've been tempted to look for bootleg Pokemon games... I want the "Original" bootleg Pokemon Diamond.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 10, 2007)

Witht that weird Absol looking thing?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick match?


----------



## Serp (Jun 10, 2007)

Ah i had the orginal bootleg pokemon diamond  good times goodtimes


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 10, 2007)

Serpentious we haven't fought yet. You wanna battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes!

I finally have a working Wi-Fi team.

All I need is a choice band and Leichi berry and I'll be complete with my team.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

J want to battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Suuuuuure.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol sorry J I was watching some anime .... you still want to battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yea (wordswordswords)


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

I knew I was gonna get raped


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Great battle J. Your team is one of those few great originals out there ^^ My Gyarados just got lucky when your Ttar stone edge missed... You should include a Jolteon though  I noticed that your team has a great weakness to Gyarados as an overall :/


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

With Gyrados being so popular everyone needs a counter for it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> With Gyrados being so popular everyone needs a counter for it.



Good thing starmie , electivire and jolteor are equally as poppular...if not more


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

I believe he had a counter for it but it was Uber (Mewtwo. Unless it dint have Tbolt) and the only one in J's team that could OHKO it was Ttar with Stone edge but it missed in the first turned so I got a free DD and I was able to sweep through his whole team :/


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Vire is hardly a counter.One EQ and it's a done deal.Jolteon can't switch in on a Dragon Danced Gyrados,it'll get the same treatment Vire would.
Depending on how Stamie is built it can survive a DD's EQ and counter with TB.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

Stupid Gyrados.  It was all weak and shitty, then BAM all the sudden it kills.  What gives?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

The att/Spatt switch (Waterfall and ice fang) along with 2-4 turn taunt made it into a beast D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

any1 wanna battle? i just woke up XD
im in the lobby 8_D


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Good thing starmie , electivire and jolteor are equally as poppular...if not more



Nah...they're good counters but Tbolt is just too scary to use since Electvires are around. I think Stone Edge is the best way now to kill Gyarados.

@ Kitsune: What do you mean? Gyarados was a beast since a long time ago.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone want to dual?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

if ur still on in about 2 hours sure


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah I should be on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?

3 v 3

Im ready if you wanna...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

OK. I'll battle


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

hold up, im gonna take like, 2 min. I had to wash dishes, sorry.

Ok, ill add you and be on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

OK, Im on.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I can't find you


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Good battle bro.

I liked your torterra!


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I took your Acureus down.

You should have said you were using Ubers. My first WiFi battle lost


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

any1 still around for battle? if not thats ok x_D


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll battle.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> I took your Acureus down.
> 
> You should have said you were using Ubers. My first WiFi battle lost



They werent ubers.

I had the darkrai and the arceus only.

My third was the Milotic.

You could have used legends too bro.

Sorry for not stating that.

Ok, wanna have a rematch. 3 v 3 NO legendaries?

just regular pokes?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

Why not 6v6


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> I'll battle.



ok, 8)
ill add u ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

I do not have any of my other 3 pokemon ready for battle.

Plus, 3v3 i shorter


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

@Shion, I'll battle you next time, I've got 6 Pokemon on me.
@Dragon, how long?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, ill go find 6. if I have enough 

Ill wait in the lobby til you guys are finished.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

how long what?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm waiting on WiFi


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, I managed to find 5.

You can use 6 if you want.

Im not using any legendaries so it wont be cheap.

Ill wait in lobby when you guys finish


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

8O evasion is already a clause here in NF 8O


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> They werent ubers.
> 
> I had the darkrai and the arceus only.




Just for the record....Darkrai may be debatable but Arceus with his crazy stats (all base of 120 O.o....) and ability (we'll he's the pokegod so it sorta makes sense having a godlike ability ) and signature move is the strongest pokemon if there ever could be one such thing so he damn well is an uber.

And boo for hacked legends....had to say that XD.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

What you mean?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> What you mean?



You talking to me? If so , please be more specific.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

lol na he was talking to me ^^'
about the evasion clause.... no DT spamming


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

no, to Dragon

EDIT: No hypnosis spamming!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

What dragon means is that double team minimize and moves like horn drill sheer cold etc. are banned from this forums.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

lol i wasnt hypnosis spamming X_DDDDD
i played it as sleep cluase 8_D even though i think sleep clause is such a bad rule xD

EDIT: GG fenix ^^'
my gong took care ofit all XDDDD, im really happy it lasted that long O_O


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

For a sleep clause there could be something in between like in the stadium games...on 3v3 no more than 1 poke can be asleep frozen and paralyzed at any one time and on 6v6 no more than 2 pokemon.

Makes sense and won't damage you if you don't totally depend on one of those stat changes to win.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

So that's how FEAR works


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

btw... why do u have a chatot on ur team oO.... just wondering X_D


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't know!?!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

xD ok... fair enough XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Black Fenix said:


> I don't know!?!



Lol....well you can't answer that question with an answer that would make more sense so i suppose that's a good answer .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Even if i had 5 pokes, I think I held on pretty good.

Your rapidash saved you!!!!

Dang...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 11, 2007)

I think you would have won. I need more experience battling online.
Bye


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

See you later bro.

Now that I think of it, I need some advice from you senior pokemon trainers...

Im going to use a gyarados and an electivire for my team.

I only battle singles, not doubles.

What would be a good moveset for a gyarados and an electivire for singles?

I need my gyarados to be a sweeper. Mostly dragon or grass sweeper.

Electivire can be a tank, if possible...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

a tank vire? hmm... never thought of that 1...

but heres a suggestion...

gyra: waterfall, ice fang, EQ, d.dance

vire: EQ/grass knot, thunder punch/thunderbolt, ice punch, cross chop/brick break

thunder bolt if u want to use it against skarmories... and grass knot, if u preder it to icepunch on ground types.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

I would say, keep ice punch in the vire for sure.

That way it can stand up for dragons as well as grounds and grass.

I like the moveset for gyarados.

Can he learn thunder fang?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

sadly no x_D....


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone want to battle in about 20 minutes?


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2007)

pokemon cant learn there elemental weakness punch/fang esepcially if it has 4x weakness to it. jus makes sense...
like dragonite cant use ice punch and Gya cant use thunderfang...
is the tourney under way? Cuz im dropping out i've done like 0 breeding


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

i could battle u 8)
havnt fought b4 ^^'


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> For a sleep clause there could be something in between like in the stadium games...on 3v3 no more than 1 poke can be asleep frozen and paralyzed at any one time and on 6v6 no more than 2 pokemon.
> 
> Makes sense and won't damage you if you don't totally depend on one of those stat changes to win.



Do the same rules apply for poison.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

if it has to then yes, but sleep clause is just a general name for a clause that limits status ailments to 2 per 6 or 1 per 3


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Will a Darkrai and rayquaza be a good combo in double battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

What moves do they know

On an unrelated side note, if I have a good move set for my Tyranitar, does it have to be a certain nature? Because I checked Serebii, and I have all the moves, it just said Ttar had to be Adamant, when it's Serious.  HALP


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

depends on how u want to use them 83
its all to do with what movesets.

EDIT: J, wanna battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok, Sure DD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

wats ur FC?

EDIT: wait i akready have it ^^'


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh no, a Weavile D:


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Uh, wut happened?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

ahhh im very sorry J, i got my items mixed up, i thought toxic orb was a life orb x_D


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

XD

Ah man, that's funny


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Gah, that damn Bronzong


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Gah!  Stupis sleep moves

I hate that substitute/Focus punch combo D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

xD good game J xD


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 11, 2007)

As nice as it is to see people having good battles, please try to not double and triple post while doing so.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

shea u should be mod 8D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah,the Double,triple posting gets annoying.

Does anyone have a *Razor claw* they can trade?
I would ask in the other thread but I'm lazy,plus I always get faster responses in here...*shrug*
Pm me if what you'd like in return to keep the trade discussion out of the thread...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

ive got one 8D, well not yet, but i can get it from battle park, i have loads of unused BPs x____D

i dunno what i want in return though 8(... a good stat'd ditto i guess...


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

2Shea said:


> As nice as it is to see people having good battles, please try to not double and triple post while doing so.




blue post.......


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> shea u should be mod 8D




Or should stop mini modding. :amazed


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> shea u should be mod 8D



xD Well thanks, but I don't think I'm popular enough (or trendwhore enough) to fit into their mod requirements 


Somebody has to keep order in threads as popular and big as this.



Silent Storm said:


> Or should stop mini modding. :amazed



Haha true, just comes from being admin & mod other places


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok I have a question. 

I'm trying to migrate pokemon over from Ruby on to my D/P. I can't. I read in the booklet all you have to do is put the pack in and in the menu it'll  Say "Migrate from ____" But that option doesn't come up for me on either of my versions of D/P or for any of my old ones. Why?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

@ DD:Not sure I can help you there.I have a bunch of ditto's with different natures but they're not to good with the ivs.I normally just cross breed until my poke inherits the good/decent ivs from my Ditto's....*shurg*

Want any Tms?I have an Extra Stealth rock,Sludge Bomb,and Tick Room.



Takumi Matsuki said:


> Ok I have a question.
> 
> I'm trying to migrate pokemon over from Ruby on to my D/P. I can't. I read in the booklet all you have to do is put the pack in and in the menu it'll  Say "Migrate from ____" But that option doesn't come up for me on either of my versions of D/P or for any of my old ones. Why?


You need to get the National Dex first,by seeing the required pokes from the game.
Don't worry about transferring pokes,just finish the game first.


----------



## chrisp (Jun 11, 2007)

Pokemon Pearl! YOSH! Got my copy today!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

@skeets: hmm... i dont really need TMs at the mo 8(... how bout a female gyrados with 31 IVs in atk? lol, too much to ask?

all i need right now, are breeding material pokemons X_D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Shit my current Gyrados doesn't even have that.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

xD... ok x_D... let me think of sumthing 83


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

yellow........the color of sound


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Battle anyone?



Countach said:


> yellow........the color of sound



Also the color of pee.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Please move all trading discussion to the appropriate thread.


Thank you ^_^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

yellow hurst when u read it @_@


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

J said:


> Please move all trading discussion to the appropriate thread.
> 
> 
> Thank you ^_^


Only if you Triple post again...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

dun dun dun... Who wants to fight?...

i'm gonna check the stats of my third Tyranitar and see how well it can do in a fight with it's moveset...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> dun dun dun... Who wants to fight?...
> 
> i'm gonna check the stats of my third Tyranitar and see how well it can do in a fight with it's moveset...



I'll fight you Blind.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

J said:


> Please move all trading discussion to the appropriate thread.
> 
> 
> Thank you ^_^



Hey that my line , it just doesn't work when you say it


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

@serp: Inorite?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@J : WTF


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

lol... overreaction... XD


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

@Serp:  I said, I know, right? but in internet slang, so deal.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone else wants to fight?... 6 pokemon singes no legends item clause etc...

couldn't test anything at all... got a slayer before i could... m(y fault for telling what pokemon i was using after all...)


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

and in the end you had to write it out proper, just use normal slang next time 

OR, Else


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG, Blind. Your typing was your downfall, that and sending out a TTar so early.

Serpentious, wanna fight?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

nah no fight im wacthing anime 
but i do need to find a good sp.atk water pokemon


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

^^ Starmie. Anyone wanna fight?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

mecha, ill have a go, i wanna try some new pokes ^^'


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> mecha, ill have a go, i wanna try some new pokes ^^'



Ok, heading in now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 11, 2007)

I swear pal park is flawed.

Apparently, if you trade with firered first you can't trade with emerald, ruby and sapphire.

And if you trade with ruby first you can trade with firered, but not with emerald and sapphire =/.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL! haha.

wanna battle silent?

3v3

No legends


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

ew... that was such a horid match X_D i was just throwing out bait X____D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG, DD. I can't believe you let me get 2 DD in before switching out.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

ahaha yeah... me too O_O... lol wat was i thinking XDDDDD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I swear pal park is flawed.
> 
> Apparently, if you trade with firered first you can't trade with emerald, ruby and sapphire.
> 
> And if you trade with ruby first you can trade with firered, but not with emerald and sapphire =/.



so tat's why it asks you if you're sure to migrate from your cartridge only the first time?...

I'm open for a battle... gonna test another new poke...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

NVM.

Mecha, wanna battle me? 3v3 no legends?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

gg blind ^^
i thought that marowak was gonna kill me, then xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> NVM.
> 
> Mecha, wanna battle me? 3v3 no legends?



after you fight him i'll fight you...

DD... that's it's the first heatproof of those things that i fight XD... but it's the second fight today where i get to sleep more than fight XP...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> NVM.
> 
> Mecha, wanna battle me? 3v3 no legends?



Ok, going in now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

lol yeah, i have two a levitater and a heat proof, its just 50/50 really on which1 to use lol, cos people usually use fire against it XD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> after you fight him i'll fight you...
> 
> DD... that's it's the first heatproof of those things that i fight XD... but it's the second fight today where i get to sleep more than fight XP...



Ok, cool...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

time for our battle blind itachi.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG, Shion. Hope you can find a counter to breloom.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

yes I will...

You can BET on it!!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

What level does Shroomish evolve?  Serebii is being a douche


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

i forget...

I think around 20-30.

around there


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

And you can thank DD for having it on my team 



J said:


> What level does Shroomish evolve?  Serebii is being a douche



23. But you have to wait till 45 for Shroomish to learn Spore...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

I HATE spore...

that attack should blow up.

lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Meh, it's ability should suffice for now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, you can't Move Tutor Spore later on Breloom cause that's not one of it's lvl up moves.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

What other pokemon can learn spore?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> What other pokemon can learn spore?



Besides Shroomish, only Paras and Parasect.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

can it be taught by egg to others?^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

^^Nope. Only those three ever learn it in any way, form, or fashion.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> time for our battle blind itachi.




sorry i went out to lunch ...

i hope we have a real fight soon XD...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi and I had a DRAW.

CAN YOU BELEIVE IT?!?!

Your pokemon were pretty fast.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

if you had chosen thunder instead of destiny bond then it would all depend if it missed or hit...

anybody wants to fight lvl100 6 pokemon, no legends etc etc etc?...

and give me amoveset for my togekiss... (i hate togekiss design but oh what the hell... it has 31 on sp att and sp.def... i should give him a chance...)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 11, 2007)

Thats what I was gonna do, but I didnt risk it.^^^

I would rather hit and tie, than miss and lose.

Good battle anyways.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

So people are gonna be packing Breloom now?
Meh,I'll have to use my counter then...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO Y_Y..... my only way of getting a shot in this tournament, and every1 is using it Y_Y.........
mecha whats ur breloom's stats?


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

Anybody want to battle? My FC is: 3823 5353 9025


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Wut?  I don't even have a Breloom yet XD

Still trying to evolve this damn Shroomish


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

but ur still raising one thats the point X_D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Now you know how Yoshi feels....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

>.> but yoshi's strat was very old oO... i even knew about it b4 i battle him X____D....... now every1s taking advantage of my one X____D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2007)

I still have good ol' mismagius! ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene said:


> Anybody want to battle? My FC is: 3823 5353 9025



add me... i've been waiting for a fight for an hour...

i recommend you to add all the people you see active in this thread... just in case...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> >.> but yoshi's strat was very old oO... i even knew about it b4 i battle him X____D....... now every1s taking advantage of my one X____D


It's bound to happen when you own people with it.Which is why I'm not using all my pokes until the Tournament.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmm theres 1 strategy in beating it, but its prolly too risky, i could try a sleep talking milotic.

o well win or lose thats life 83


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Lol Breloom xD Try to use that thing on me and I'll do what I did to someone here (I think it was Mecha) use Gyarados to taunt it or use Skarm with Roar or Drill peck it x]


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> add me... i've been waiting for a fight for an hour...
> 
> i recommend you to add all the people you see active in this thread... just in case...


 
ok meet u there


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Meh,It's actually pretty easy to counter Breeloom even if it has a Sub out...


Hero's Card said:


> Lol Breloom xD Try to use that thing on me and I'll do what I did to someone here (I think it was Mecha) use Gyarados to taunt it or use Skarm with Roar or Drill peck it x]


Fighting Breloom face up is not the problem.It's when it has sub out.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

once breloom has a sub out, its hard to counter it, the only luck is if u fight it head on, not a switch in. wait, unless theres a fast taunter...


> Lol Breloom xD Try to use that thing on me and I'll do what I did to someone here (I think it was Mecha) use Gyarados to taunt it or use Skarm with Roar or Drill peck it x]


so, did it work?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2007)

Or you could gamble with Air Slash boosted by Serene Grace.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> once breloom has a sub out, its hard to counter it, the only luck is if u fight it head on, not a switch in.
> 
> so, did it work?



It worked completely ^^ I was able to guess that he was going to use spore but he coulnt so he switched and I got a free DD x] The skarm part for now is just theory but I believe it should work...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

ah ok, lol XD thats gud then ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> NOOOOOOOOO Y_Y..... my only way of getting a shot in this tournament, and every1 is using it Y_Y.........
> mecha whats ur breloom's stats?



Have to keep that a secret DD .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> It worked completely ^^ I was able to guess that he was going to use spore but he coulnt so he switched and I got a free DD x] The skarm part for now is just theory but I believe it should work...



Lol. It worked that time. But I'm not sure how well it would work if it has sub out and since I now added Seed Bomb.


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Blind Itachi. My battery ran out all of a sudden. You want to battle again or no? I've got my charger out this time.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

oh.. let's fight again then.. but then we should re-arrange our teams...

we were lagging a lot and i thought that was what killed the connection... i'm going in now...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene, how about a battle after you are done fighting Blind?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Have to keep that a secret DD .



>.> IVs?......


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Lol. It worked that time. But I'm not sure how well it would work if it has sub out and since I now added Seed Bomb.



K lets say you have this moveset

Seed bomb
FP(Focus punch)
Spore
Substitute

My Gyarados could taunt it and then you cant do Sub nor Spore okay thats one problem down. Now lets say you have a fully Poisoned/Subs Breloom out I send out Skarmory (If I have to sacrifice a pokemon I'll do it ) I use Roar and take care of your substitute and change accordingly if I somehow roar to a Jolteon 
But still theres something I havent check yet >_> which is if a fully charged FP can ohko Skarm...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> >.> IVs?......



That's what I want to be kept secret. I'll tell you that it is Jolly and EV trained in Speed.



Hero's Card said:


> K lets say you have this moveset
> 
> Seed bomb
> FP(Focus punch)
> ...



Screw all that. I'll just bring both Jolteon and Charizard when fighting you. Send them out, you'll probably switch to Blissey, I'll wait for Blissey to kill one of them. Then I'll switch to Breloom. Breloom should be faster than Blissey, I'll use Spore. Even if you switch to Skarmory, it would fall asleep. Then I switch to the other that's not killed.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Skarm is taking a FP,unless your Skarm sucks....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

how about a gengar?

say it had taunt, psychic, destiny bond, filler @ chesto berry

not a switch in, a sacrificial. hmmm...

already subed and poisoned. breloom uses spore, but gengar atks first with psychic. destroys substitute,  
next round, he tries to spore again, but gengar uses taunt, so it was canceled.

switches out to w/e...
thats another way of breaking it i guess


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ive tried to understand IVs a total of 6 times now, but give up do my brain being confused


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

@ Blind Itachi - I was surprised that Crunch was ineffective against that scorpion pokemon. I was also doing a lot better the first game. D:

Anyways, good game. ;D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Great fight Gene... the recoil really took a chunk out of you O/__\O...

Drapions are dark and have hiiiigh defense.. so crunch does nothing to them at all...

Anyone else wants to fight?...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene said:


> @ Blind Itachi - I was surprised that Crunch was ineffective against that scorpion pokemon. I was also doing a lot better the first game. D:
> 
> Anyways, good game. ;D



Drapion is half Dark.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene, let's battle. I'm online now.


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

I thought Drapion was a poison/bug. T_T

@ Mecha - Sure thing. I'll be there in a minute.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

can u dbond/taunt when substitute is out?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can u dbond/taunt when substitute is out?



How awesome would it be if dbond attached to the sub and if the sub faded, the attacker dies too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 11, 2007)

thats y im wondering if it works O_O

anyway, off to bed ^^'


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Whoa.. Mecha and gene are having a long long fight... probably thanks to breloom XD...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Whoa.. Mecha and gene are having a long long fight... probably thanks to breloom XD...



Actually, I'm just sweeping his team with Gyarados. Haven't used any other pokemons yet.

EDIT: GG, Gene. But an all starter team isn't that good.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

how evil... when something dragon dances enough it's almost unstoppable...

Someone wants to fight?...


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2007)

I wasn't actually playing you Mecha. xD My friend was while I was taking a shower. I'll be glad to battle you in like in half an hour.

My friend told me you completely wiped out the team with just one Gyarados.


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

red post.....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Gene said:


> I wasn't actually playing you Mecha. xD My friend was while I was taking a shower. I'll be glad to battle you in like in half an hour.
> 
> My friend told me you completely wiped out the team with just one Gyarados.



Tell your friend to use a Grass Attack when he actually has Sceptile out against a Gyarados. He kept using Dragon Claw. I was like "WTF!?". Anyways, I can't battle till like 7 or 8 tonight. Have to work for now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

i think i found a good SP.atker water type, But hes a secret till the time comes


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> i think i found a good SP.atker water type, But hes a secret till the time comes


Starmie's no secret.....


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

it anit a starmie  
And btw what is a good sp.atk for a lv100 water , just a good one not great


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2007)

Water Gun.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

Wanna rephrase that? you lost me...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Water Gun.



. I think he wants a number. It depends on your Pokemon.


----------



## Naruto-Kyuubi (Jun 11, 2007)

My whole save went like CAPUFF, so I had to start all over.. I now have a lvl 13 Monferno, lvl 8 Starly, lvl 13 Shinx, and a lvl 6 Machop. Now im only at the Oreburgh City gym. (first gym)


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yes i want a number,  and ill take water gun into account 

so in stupid terms 

ME...want...2...no...what...good...magic...attack...number...be...for...a...wet...pokemon 
 ...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

A Wet Pokemon....


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 11, 2007)

Well if its not a Starmie, then well, it already fails xD

Haha nah, but you'd still be topped by a Starmie.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> . I think he wants a number. It depends on your Pokemon.



Oh, that's what he was talking about. I only glanced over "sp.atk" and immediately thought of an actual special attack, not the stat.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

goddamn u guys and just gimme a number  and stop all this childish behavior


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Is it Omastar (too slow), Gorebyss (also too slow), Empoleon (also too slow), or Vaporeon (omg, it's also too slow)? AND Sp. Atk. # = good depend on your pokemon. Cause each base Sp. Atk varies among species.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

420 S.Attack would be great,yeah.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ok i understand it varies, so better stated questions say an average (upper tier) sp.atk stat that a lv100 startmie would have


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

For Starmie.300+ is great,the average is probably a little below.Also gotta take EV's,IV's and Nature into consideration.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ok i understand it varies, so better stated questions say an average (upper tier) sp.atk stat that a lv100 startmie would have



Assuming EV training in Sp. Attack. Beneficial natures, average would be: 312 (328 max). Neutral natures, average would be: 283 (299 max). Harmful Natures average: 243 (269 max).


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

thank you 
any others apart from milotic that can even match starmie


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

You mean in effectiveness? or head to head?
Swampert,Milotic,Gyrados are all good Water pokes.
Head to head Starmie murders them.


----------



## Nico (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> it anit a starmie
> And btw what is a good sp.atk for a lv100 water , just a good one not great



Is a starter?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Skeets said:


> You mean in effectiveness? or head to head?
> Swampert,Milotic,Gyrados are all good Water pokes.
> Head to head Starmie murders them.



I think he wants a good Sp. Attacker too. So those would be out of the question (except for Milotic).


----------



## Nico (Jun 11, 2007)

There's always Omastar.


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

hey serp you still need attract


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Goooolduck!... lol... 

but Cloud Nine is an excelent trait against anything that uses the weather to their advantage... like garchomps and rhyperiors in sandstorm... or swift swimmers in rain dance... or hail storms...

meh.. i'm just a golduck fan ;/__\;...


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu no i got it now, thanks anyways

@everyones else i think the one i got is good enough my just breed to get good ivs


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi; Do you know any good Electric Pokemon? I kinda have an electric Pokemon gap in my team...


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

arent u using ampharos i here that hes good


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

You can get a Jolteon its good in both speed and Spatt


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

It's either Jolteon or Electrivire. Jolteon if you want speed. Electrivire if you like variety of attacks.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha want to battle? ^^;


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Mecha want to battle? ^^;



Sure, I guess I can take a quick break. heading in now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 11, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Blind Itachi; Do you know any good Electric Pokemon? I kinda have an electric Pokemon gap in my team...



mmm... my non linear way of thinking tells me that you could use an Electrode... maybe with magnet rise and some status inducing attacks... it's fast.... WAY fast...


----------



## Nico (Jun 11, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Goooolduck!... lol...
> 
> but Cloud Nine is an excelent trait against anything that uses the weather to their advantage... like garchomps and rhyperiors in sandstorm... or swift swimmers in rain dance... or hail storms...
> 
> meh.. i'm just a golduck fan ;/__\;...



Cloud Nine could be one of the best underrated abilities.


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

i don't know if these stats are good for my rampardos so can anyone tell me if they are.
hp:118
attack:157
defense:57
sp. atk:48
sp. def: 48
speed: 65
he is lv.35 and his nature is adamant. so is that good.

also when i give him the vitamin for speed nothing happened but when i gave him one for atk it only went up by one.

edit: whats a good moveset for him and where is the best place to ev. train atk.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Great battle mecha ^^ I guess that using Roar on a breloom when there are no pokemon is bad xD plus i ate my chesto so I was pretty much doomed when that happened D:


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yea the vitamins give evs so i think u need a certain amount to raise one stat


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Great battle mecha ^^ I guess that using Roar on a breloom when there are no pokemon is bad xD plus i ate my chesto so I was pretty much doomed when that happened D:



I was kinda suprise that my Breloom was faster than Skarmory. Than I looked up Skarm's stat on Serebii and realize they had the same base stat in speed. Plus my Breloom is Jolly and EV trained in speed. But GG.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 11, 2007)

@Nyu: well kinda hard to check his IVs if I can't know his EVs. 

But. If you want a good place, go to Canalave and just fish for Gyarados. 2 Attack evs and if you have a Pokerus AND Macho Brace, that's 8 right there 

@Mecha or Hero Card, anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

stupid question here but when I get an egg is it the female pokemon I get or the male pokemon ( I want a chimchar but my Infernape a male)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone else want to battle?

edit: shadow i'll battle you


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 11, 2007)

ok I'll be right there


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Basye long time no see and the answer is u will get the female, so u need a ditto for ur male infernape


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

basye said:


> stupid question here but when I get an egg is it the female pokemon I get or the male pokemon ( I want a chimchar but my Infernape a male)


If you want a Chimchar but only have a male Infernape,You'll need ditto.

And lol at Hero....


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

basye the pokemon that you wil get will be the female one but i can give you a ditto so that you can breed them and get a chimchar. that is if you want it.


----------



## Lord10 (Jun 11, 2007)

can you get snore in this game? i don't want to give snorlax sleep talk since that move sounds like bullshit since i hear it just randomly picks a move for you


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

I dint use roar I was just saying that he dint have any other pokemon so I coulnt even do roar D: My Chesto berry was long gone and all my other pokemon were dead xDDD and at the beggining my salamence got Freezed D:< everything went down hill from there


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

that would be great but what do u want for it *also I have all 3 starters *


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

Ah but most of us here have all 12 starters


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

very funny serpentious u live up to your gyms names


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ah remember the times when we would be in that dreadfull marry a member Fc >.> now im free, so hows things and ill chanllenge u to a battle


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

sorry but my sister deleted my last file and all my pokemon are at level 37


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ah they auto level anyways


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

dare i say purple post


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> ah they auto level anyways


ok then 1 sec need to put my code on here


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

Countach said:


> dare i say purple post



 reps for u 
 *Purple*


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

so you do want the ditto if you have a turtwig or any of the second starter i will take those.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu u need a free cyndaquil


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

I need a free cyndaquil also ready to battle when ever u are


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 11, 2007)

god this was close. Nice battle Hero. I wish my Gallade sticked for a longer time because it was one of my best pokemon. Stupid Gyarados, Blissey and Salamance, lol


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ok u set u rules 
ubers yes/no
6on6 or 3on3


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

sorry I dont have any


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah serp i do.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ok met u online 

@nyu after this battle ill give it to you and one to u basye aswell


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

hey serp after the trade you wanna battle beacuse i don't have anything to do.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

no way really thanks


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu yea ok but let me sort out my wifi >.>


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

u having a problem with ur wifi?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey Shadow Blade. You still wanna battle?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

i accidentally press run in the middle of a battle and it cancelled it 

EDIT:my wifi is fuked


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

so is mine


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

i cant my wifi working


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

thats ok we can battle someother time ok?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

Fixed


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

B
a
t
t
l
e

a
n
y
o
n
e
?

Edit: Nvm I'll battle later


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu send ur Fc so i can give u cyndaquil


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Offtopic:

Does anyone have the Substitute TM?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu stop reading hentai and get over here


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll be up for some battles later tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG, Shadow Blade. You're getting much better man.

Anyone want to battle that I haven't fought lately?


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

Black post....


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@Tach i could really report u for ur spamming but the purple post saved your ass


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Shadow Blade. You're getting much better man.
> 
> Anyone want to battle that I haven't fought lately?



lol thanks. Still working on tha team.

Your Breloom is a killer XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Shadow Blade. You're getting much better man.
> 
> Anyone want to battle that I haven't fought lately?



I'll battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'll battle.



Ok, heading in now.

EDIT: In lobby now.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

J said:


> Battle anyone?



Hey J, I haven't battle you yet. You wanna battle after I fight Ninja?


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @Tach i could really report u for ur spamming but the purple post saved your ass



its just harmless fun


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

serp why didn't you send me a pm. i thought i already gave you my fc.
oh well here it is 1160-6272-9199.
we we gonna battle to


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yea we can battle but first let me trade and i had to delete most of the codes i had to put in new ones cos in neoseeker i have my own pokemon shop and is swamped with orders all day long


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

ok give me a sec


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

i'm in the center now.

what the hell i just killed 26 bibaral and i have pokerus and when i leveled up i only got + 4 attack.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2007)

Man, I got decimated! Looks like I need to stop sending up the same poke first.


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

ok i'm in the lobby see you there.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG, Ninja. If you see Gyarados, I would suggest killing him before he gets 2 or more DD in. Otherwise, it's pretty much over. 


J you wanna battle?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

hey everyone im back


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks serp. so when do you want to battle and what are the rules.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

NYU, weren't we suppose to battle a few days back, but you never got around to telling me your FC?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, sure, hold on.


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

i just cant bring myself to play pokemon now adays


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Countach said:


> i just cant bring myself to play pokemon now adays



Dude, you're suppose to be the Dragon Gym Leader. What are we suppose to do now?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

I shall be the new gym leader if thats needed


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@nyu we can battle now

Lv100
1 ubers
1 item clause
3 on 3


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

I could have sworn Manaphy was on the ban list?

EDIT: WTF? It's not!?


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Dude, you're suppose to be the Dragon Gym Leader. What are we suppose to do now?



i never said i was going to quit, its just that its getting old and i need a break


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

what classifies as uber
and the 1 item claus means only one of my pokemon can have an item.
and does it raise my pokemon to lv.100


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

@Nyu
1. 





> Mewtwo
> Wobbafett
> Ho-Oh
> Lugia
> ...



2. Yes
3. Yes

Lol copypasta


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

uber=legendarys and wobbfet
1 item clause means no 2 pokemon can have the same item
and ur pokemon will lv up to 100 during battle


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

Countach said:


> i never said i was going to quit, its just that its getting old and i need a break


ur never to old


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

oh so each pokemon can have an item just not the same as an other one.


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yea  so me u in the lobby in 3 mins


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

I hate Brelooms DX

Oh, and yeah, I know about Manaphy   It doesn't have a good moveset just yet anyway.

Ice beam is it's best move.


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

basye said:


> ur never to old



i ment the game


----------



## Nico (Jun 11, 2007)

Countach said:


> i never said i was going to quit, its just that its getting old and i need a break



Take a walk in the park?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

GG J. I was shocked when I saw Manaphy (I thought it was banned). But I guess it wasnt banned afterall.


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

Nico said:


> Take a walk in the park?



Parks are old hat


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

ok serp.....


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

lol sorry.....


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

i cant find my shiny dragonite >.>  i dont think i traded it


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Finally picked this game back up.
I'm just training my Pokemon to get ready to use them in Battle Revolution. ^_^ Can't believe I haven't tried the Battle Tower yet, still got to beat all those trainers in Survival Area, Battle Area, etc.

Anyone know the best way to level up a Dragonair? Particularly a good spot to train it. It's a level 35, btw.


----------



## Nico (Jun 11, 2007)

Countach said:


> Parks are old hat



Old, yet a classic.

Do it!!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG J. I was shocked when I saw Manaphy (I thought it was banned). But I guess it wasnt banned afterall.



Yeah, most people tell me that.

I wasn't expecting your Garchomp to be faster than mine.

What nature is it?


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @nyu we can battle now
> 
> Lv100
> 1 ubers
> ...



@nyu rules are there for a reason  i sed 3 on3


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

35 maybe V road ?


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

serp i forgot about the 3v 3 so i'm going to dc and put some pokes up and then i will met you back on ok.


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

Nico said:


> Old, yet a classic.
> 
> Do it!!



if i go to my park i'll get eaten by cicadas


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ok see u there and all u needed to press was runn, now i got to log in again  
Btw ur a guy right


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

J said:


> Yeah, most people tell me that.
> 
> I wasn't expecting your Garchomp to be faster than mine.
> 
> What nature is it?



Jolly, I usually have my pokes on a +speed nature.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

Serp , let's battle~~


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Lulz old school


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

what happened i got dc with full green bars


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ill battle u yoshi 
Lv100
1 ubers
1 item clause
3 on 3
is that ok with u

@nyu i dont know maybe we arnt compatible, or my wifi is acting up, oh well


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

so we won't battle then


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

ill battle u nyu


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

it doesnt seem to go well i and i wanna face yoshi


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Serp battle? 4 vs 4 1 uber allowed level 50?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

serp, make it 6 on 6, no ubers...
use your poisons


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

i wanna battle yoshi first 
And say if i have a lv100 and go into lv50 battle  on wifi will it lower its level

yoshi my posions arent done but oh well ive only trained one fully>.> i need to ev train aswell


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Battle, anyone?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

So is that a yes or a no? Be clear...

BTW, Hero, I wanna battle you tonight too


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh dam... Yoshi lets battle :x

argh I want to battle with everyone xD

edit: D: server error


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yes ill battle but just to clear i will lose, brutally
and my wifi supposedly has proplems so i might DC ok


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

Sure, let's battle, and when we battle let's keep our teams hush hush 
No mention of any Pokemon on any team in this thread, else you die~

kk, i'll add your FC, we'll battle, then it's Hero


----------



## Countach (Jun 11, 2007)

ERROR....ERROR >>


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

ok but once again bare in mind only one is fully trained the others are dog shit, wild pokemon are stronger cos i had just breed them for ivs and like like and are training from lv1 >.>

and yea hush hush


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

If you want after, we can have a match with my rocks against anything you want~


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 11, 2007)

ill see u guys 2morro hope to battle u all sometime


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

nah its ok  ive been traing others for the tourny instead of my posions and i want to get back to that


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Serp: Wanna battle later


----------



## nyu (Jun 11, 2007)

how can you tell the poke's iv


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

I heard a phone ring  I got lucky with the DD's so I was able to Sweep through (again) but your team seems like it cover a wide range of types and pokemons ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah.  Thanks Hero.  That was a good game.

Yeah, If I had the patience, I'd brred a Larvitar with DD but I'm to lazy =|#


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 11, 2007)

Phew! I'm training a Rhyperior - I've found a Rhyhorn with great stats, including 24 in Def and 31 in S. Def, but 0 in attack. Should I just keep breeding for a better Rhyhorn? And you have to get your pokemon's level up to 20 or so to have IV calculations be accurate?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

NG, Serp 

BTW, Hebigami flows off the tongue much more smoothly than Hebikami btw~ and both mean the same thing, the first is the better combination


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@yoshi good game i bet u could tell which was the only trained one in the group and the pokemon i had 2 of have very different natures and are used for different things and can u read japanese Yoshi if so read this and check if its right and yea i no they mean the same thing, but when i say it u pause between the hebi and the kami, 
あなたの牙を育てなさい, 蛇神


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Yoshi ready?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Serp or NYU, wanna battle?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 11, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle, i'll probably get killed but im just that crazy.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

Hero, I'll be ready in a bit, btw do you have MSN or something?...

@Serp
何だ？牙って・・・


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Anyone wanna battle, i'll probably get killed but im just that crazy.



Sure, I'll battle you.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry Yoshi I dont have MSN >< Those things never appealed to me  but because the Forum is kinda slow and stuff I may think of getting it... 

I'll be at the lobby in the meantime


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 11, 2007)

K lemmie add and then ill be on


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

@yoshi its meant to say, Raise your fangs, Snake God
and in a few days ill chanlemge u again


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Hero, I'll be ready in a bit, btw do you have MSN or something?...
> 
> @Serp
> 何だ？牙って・・・



I think that kanji is kiba...if you were asking that lol


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

yea i kno what its says or supposedly i got someone to translate for me


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

No I was asking what Serp meant....cuz it translates to "Raise (like raise a pokemon), your fang..."

I think you meant raise, like to 'lift up'....

@Hero,
You should get it seeing as I might not reach my PM box in time to battle on the 22nd


----------



## Serp (Jun 11, 2007)

それをすべての炎猿燃やしなさい 

yea im bored

@yoshi its means raise, for my zanpaktou call name
as in, Grow/Raise  your fangs HEBI,KAMI!!!!!  
 like that


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 11, 2007)

What's the best way to know if your team's balanced or not?

EDIT: @serp: you're not the one who managed to find music from GSC.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 11, 2007)

*stealsserpsline*

Serpentious, if you continue to spam, I will have to report you.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 11, 2007)

Serp, you need to get a better translation for that word..."raise"..........<<

lol


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 11, 2007)

How do you get a national Dex?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 11, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> それをすべての炎猿燃やしなさい
> 
> yea im bored



I've asked you to fight like 3 times...

EDIT: GG, Chuu.


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

@J: im not spamming im chatting about pokemon
@prinny: what music although i no a great place to get pokemon music 
@yoshi: i wanted the word to be raise, as in grow >.> what do u suggest then 
@mecha: bored but not in the mood to fight


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone up for a match?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 12, 2007)

@Mecha
Haha if u can even call that a game once porygon z flinched i knew that was game


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 12, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What's the best way to know if your team's balanced or not?
> 
> EDIT: @serp: you're not the one who managed to find music from GSC.


A Balanced team imo is a team that can adjust to anything that's thrown at it,well for the most part.
Each poke has to play a certain role and also cover the others on the team.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> @Mecha
> Haha if u can even call that a game once porygon z flinched i knew that was game



Don't worry, you'll get better the more you battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2007)

> i wanted the word to be raise, as in grow >.> what do u suggest then



Ideou could work...it means appear. (i'm not sure about the kanji...i've never used or read it lol )


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

@Dre I see, i wanted the word to show the change in shape and size, like a plant growing, so i thought that Raise would fit it perfectly

@Prinny: Do u want pokemon music  Link removed


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmm Yoshi were you fighting me seriously or was it a fluke to get info on my tourny team?  

Lol /jk 

Great battle though ^^ *Cant go into details*


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

GG Hero 

Apparently you like FF....<<


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh lol yea Curaga etc etc


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @Dre I see, i wanted the word to show the change in shape and size, like a plant growing, so i thought that Raise would fit it perfectly
> 
> @Prinny: Do u want pokemon music  Link removed



Do you want just one word? Also raise wouldn't describe it that well...rise or arise would be more like it...although i'm trying to think of it in japanese and it may translate differently in english but it would be  correct in japanese....

本当の鵜方を見せてくれ. ("show your true form"...sorta describes growth and change in shape...)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Mecha does your gyarados konw EQ?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> Hey Mecha does your gyarados konw EQ?



No, it was either Ice Fang or Earthquake, so I went with Ice Fang.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

@Serp

A good translation for your 'grow' is using the verb "nobiru"　伸びる meaning 'grow, extend, etc.'

so, "Grow your fangs, Hebigami" * I really think you should change your tou's name to -gami not -kami * is
てめの牙を伸びろ、蛇神
teme no kiba wo nobiro, hebigami

*edit
you don't even need the "your" in Japanese, just keep it short and simple:
牙を伸びろ、蛇神
kiba wo nobiro, hebigami


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks guys but the your sounds better, for a zanpaktou call name  
and once again i prefer Kami to Gami because when i say it i stress the Kami part and it sounds better , than Gami in that context ,  my poor poor seviper she doesnt even know her own name


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

But the reason why Japanese changes the k to a g in many words is to avoid that sharp contrast between two syllables.....but if you "like" that contrast...then go ahead....

!_! Anyone wanna battle later?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Yoshi, how would you say "Illuminate the Dead"?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> But the reason why Japanese changes the k to a g in many words is to avoid that sharp contrast between two syllables.....but if you "like" that contrast...then go ahead....
> 
> !_! Anyone wanna battle later?



I can battle now, Yoshi.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

@Ninja

亡者を照らせ
mousha wo terase
illuminate the dead

@Mecha
A little later


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> @Ninja
> 
> 亡者を照らせ
> mousha wo terase
> ...



Ehh, maybe not then. Anyone up for a match now?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha lets go ^^


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you get a national Dex?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> How do you get a national Dex?



You beat the E4, see all 150 Sinnoh Pokemon, including either Dialga or Palkia, and the 3 legendaries, then talk to Rowan.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Seeing (not catching) all the pokemons from it 

Edit : Battle anyone? D:!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

Hero, let's do a double battle for the hell of it~
Name your conditions


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

6 vs 6 level 50?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 12, 2007)

^All 150? shiznit. Is there a guide that says where they are?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Hero, you still wanna fight now?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

You mind if I go first Yoshi? I have to head to bed soon anyways.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

By all means go ahead Mecha


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> By all means go ahead Mecha



Thanks, heading in now, Hero. Oh Hero, let's not discuss the events of the match on the forum also. Yoshi is probably right in taking that precaution so close to the Tourney.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm glad you liked my proposition, Mecha.
That's why I prefer chatting on MSN, one on one convos are more private than posts~


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

extreme battle Mecha one of the toughest ever for me. I got lucky I hadnt used my chesto berry or things would get... ugly for me


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

^^ Let's keep events of the battle to PM only man.


----------



## Cassius the Greatest (Jun 12, 2007)

Is this one(pokemon diamond/pearl)
 just like all the others?
I don mean character/graphic wise but gameplay storyline wise


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

Ive been awake al night its fucking 7.10am


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao, the pal park glitch does indeed worked, I managed to transfer 30 pokes in one day.

Oh what happened gamefreak, you tried to fix somthing to only have it blow back in your face. .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2007)

Kinda late to find the glitch now...we've had pal park access for more than 1 month....if one transfered only half that time he should have transfered all pokes already so the glitch is rather useless....but i suppose it'll help the newbs that don't have the game or pal park yet .


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 12, 2007)

Cassius the Greatest said:


> Is this one(pokemon diamond/pearl)
> just like all the others?
> I don mean character/graphic wise but gameplay storyline wise



It's the same. just different people and pokemon


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

@Silent

Explain to me the glitch, or provide me a link to it~ I've been hearing about it...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 12, 2007)

I am using emerarld and firered as examples.

You basically transfer from emerald.
Then set the clock one day forward on your DS.
Try to transfer from firered.
Accept the 24 hour self update thing.
Put emerald in again and transfer again.

I think you can do it with other games apart from firered and emerald.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

So you put in version 1, migrate and catch them.
Go one day ahead.
Put in version 2, accept the date change.

Then do you migrate from version 2 or put in version 1 again and migrate?...
And then do you keep putting them in and out, (in what order?)?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 12, 2007)

yoshi, i posted the cheat a while ago when u asked me b4 @_@....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah but I was working then I didnt check...

find it for me...pwease~~^^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 12, 2007)

No, you can't migrate from version 2 after the time change, you migrate from version 1 again.

In other words. Migrate from version one, then do all the time change stuff, then try with version 2, accept the change, then it will go back to the main menu, turn off, put version 1 in and you can mirgrate from version one again.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Countach (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone up for a battle?



no..........


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Countach said:


> no..........



Thanks for the pointless response, Count.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 12, 2007)

lmao... whats u with count lately xD


----------



## Countach (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Thanks for the pointless response, Count.



no problem  





			
				Dynamic Dragon said:
			
		

> lmao... whats u with count lately xD


i dont know, just in a bad mood i guess


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Countach said:


> no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever I'm in a bad mood about life, I remember back to this guy who was tortured by Sandam Hussein by getting a rod lined with broken glass shoved up his ass. Thinking about that, I realize that my own life is pretty good and what ever I'm angry about can't be as bad as getting a rod lined with broken glass shoved up your ass.


----------



## Countach (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Whenever I'm in a bad mood about life, I remember back to this guy who was tortured by Sandam Hussein by getting a rod lined with broken glass shoved up his ass. Thinking about that, I realize that my own life is pretty good and what ever I'm angry about can't be as bad as getting a rod lined with broken glass shoved up your ass.



ummmm..........


ok??


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Countach said:


> ummmm..........
> 
> 
> ok??



The point is, things can always be a lot worse. So cheer up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2007)

breeding... is... painful...

specially when you have a male with 31 on 3 stats... but one of them isn't required... and you have a female with the stat you want at 31 too... but other iv's sucks...

the roulette to get a right natured one with the best iv's takes toooo much time to spin XP...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> breeding... is... painful...
> 
> specially when you have a male with 31 on 3 stats... but one of them isn't required... and you have a female with the stat you want at 31 too... but other iv's sucks...
> 
> the roulette to get a right natured one with the best iv's takes toooo much time to spin XP...



Think how hard it is to do in real life. Smart/Ugly Dad + Dumb/Hot Mom and you get Dumb/Ugly kids. That must be really frustrating. And in real life, you can't "release" the kids...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

Count stop spamming or you might be banned.....


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 12, 2007)

Haha family breeding!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Think how hard it is to do in real life. Smart/Ugly Dad + Dumb/Hot Mom and you get Dumb/Ugly kids. That must be really frustrating. And in real life, you can't "release" the kids...



You can release the kids, just make it look like an accident lol!


----------



## Countach (Jun 12, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> breeding... is... painful...
> 
> specially when you have a male with 31 on 3 stats... but one of them isn't required... and you have a female with the stat you want at 31 too... but other iv's sucks...
> 
> the roulette to get a right natured one with the best iv's takes toooo much time to spin XP...



go to your fan club


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol... needs another Persian XDDDD...

i keep getting fugly babies T/___\T... should i give up on iv's and start focusing on nature?...


----------



## Countach (Jun 12, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Lol... needs another Persian XDDDD...
> 
> i keep getting fugly babies T/___\T... should i give up on iv's and start focusing on nature?...




blindy u should always do nature first then ivs

because once u get a female with the right nature u can give it an everstone to hold so u can get a better chance to have the kids to have the nature.  so once u get nature u can go to ivs


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 12, 2007)

hey is a leafion a good pokemon to have? i am searching for a grass type or i am just wasting my time trying to raise it 
as it is my fav pokemon in diamond.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 12, 2007)

Leafeon is good but roserade sceptile tangrowth breloom ludicolo and lileep are better grass types.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

Mexicolo?????

Dreikoo, please explain this.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 12, 2007)

Open season pokemon .

But seriously, this is bad for everyone.

I saw a garchomp named spirit tomb on GTS.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 12, 2007)

Do you guys know if the power bracer, works even on low lvl pokemon, because when i used the power lens on porygonz his sp att went up by 5 to 7 but combusken is only gaining 2 to 3. Attack wise.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Mexicolo?????
> 
> Dreikoo, please explain this.



lol... here in Mexico we compare Ludicolo to a pinata... they look like one... and fight like one (taking hits)...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Open season pokemon .
> 
> But seriously, this is bad for everyone.
> 
> I saw a garchomp named spirit tomb on GTS.



Most sources I've read say that doesn't work. On other forums people have tried it w/ no avail.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 12, 2007)

Can a Choice Scarf Heracross OHKO Dragonite and Salamence with Stone Edge.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

Ninja Prinny I have shadow ball u want it? what will u trade for it?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

basye said:


> Ninja Prinny I have shadow ball u want it? what will u trade for it?



@Blind: I just call it Mexicolo because of the Sombrero-like appearance of the the lilypad and pineapple on it's head.

What do you need?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Can a Choice Scarf Heracross OHKO Dragonite and Salamence with Stone Edge.



yes... specially on critical hit... critical ignores Salamence intimidate... and dragonites fall even with rock slide from a good heracross XD...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

I do need a ditto


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

I can get you one.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

do u need national pokedex to have one thought? (sorry my sisters deleted my file and I had to restart)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

basye said:


> do u need national pokedex to have one thought? (sorry my sisters deleted my file and I had to restart)



Not if the one trading it to you has it.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

ok then thanks


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

I just have to catch one....

EDIT: Caught one, heading to the lobby.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

ok I need to do some stuff first ill tell u when im done


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

So here's a question I've always wondered. Are pokemons like Gengar/Haunter/Gastly supposed to be spirits of dead physical pokemons like Charizard or something?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol weird question  But maybe they are... gases with shadows? x]

Edit: Battle anyone?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So here's a question I've always wondered. Are pokemons like Gengar/Haunter/Gastly supposed to be spirits of dead physical pokemons like Charizard or something?



Likewise on the question, but if that was true shouldn't there be an overwhelming amount of prehistoric ghost pokes since all the fossilized pokes are supposed to be extinct.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Likewise on the question, but if that was true shouldn't there be an overwhelming amount of prehistoric ghost pokes since all the fossilized pokes are supposed to be extinct.



Lol, Pokeverse doesn't seem to make much sense. Like how can Electric attacks to x2 damage on Water (which I assume because it conducts electricity), but not on Steel (which also conducts electricity).


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

ok ninja im done with my stuff are u ready?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

basye said:


> ok ninja im done with my stuff are u ready?



Yeah, I'll meet you in the lobby.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

ok then.....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

hmmm.... wanna battle me next basye?

3v3?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Shion want to battle me instead?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

........... uhhh...... uhhhhhhhh..... Ok, I guess so.

3v3, Ok?

Ill meet you in lobby.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

im in, I added YOU


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

hey guys


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Bright powder on Salamence FTW


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

Good battle bro.

It wouldve been different if the darkrai's dark void hit..


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Again Shion?  6 vs 6 this time... 3 vs 3 its like... too close xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

I dont have 6 though...... oh well, fine. 

but TALK TO ME!!!

Im in the lobby, ready and waiting


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Lolol I dun liek talking :/ though its amusing hearing you talk with your friend xD


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 12, 2007)

*butt wup!*

shion just got his butt handed to him.
Hay man wanna battle me?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Hmm sure... 6 vs 6? xD
Shion will battle later then xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

battle me after you battle fin.

oh, he is my bro. lol


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 12, 2007)

*sure*

ill battle! 6v6 is fine with me.
you wanna battle double?
ill wait in the lobby


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

>_>... no talking thanks xD


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

What pokemon would be good for the Substitute/Focus Punch combo?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Breloom with spore/FP/Sub/(anything) is the perfect pokemon


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 12, 2007)

@_@ not another1! Y_Y


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

hello DD 
 Hero
 anyone else here

has anyone got a lv100 toxicroak


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

hey everyone


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

alright guys am realy new to this .. just finished the elite four but got decent pokemons ..
name is ABDO ( shortcut to abdulmessiah lol ) 
code : 1976 6938 6091
i would appreciate if you pm me or anything .. and i have a coupla of legendaries and an arceus to trade and a shiny mew if u want .. anywy let me know : )


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Are they Hacked, Watch?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

the arceus yeh and shiny mew yeah i guess ... 
i know it might sound stupid but what's wrong with hacket pokemons ? 
i mean if u hack like a charmander and grow it up there's nothing wrong with that right ?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothing really, as long as it looks normal and has normal stats.

And no, Hacking then evolvng Pokemon results in nothing.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

so far i got only the hacked arceus and mew .. and i will trade them to people jsut for the sake of having them in ur collection u knw .
and it's pretty frustrating to waite for an event to happen.
anywyyy .. let me know if u wanna battle or trade or anything


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

anyone want a battle 6 on 6 no legendaries?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

haha i have action replay man but honestly i dont even know how to control the status and all that shit .. i get the pokemon level 3 ( even charizard and all ) and i grow them ...


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

anywy J .. care to battle man ? just for the sake of me trying it for the first time and u laughing a little bit at a newbie  .. wot u say ?


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

hey, watchzero, battle me. 6 on 6 no legends.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

Impossible said:


> anyone want a battle 6 on 6 no legendaries?


I will *I guess*


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey Basye, since Watch and Goku guy there are gonna batlle, how about a 

3v3, no legends?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

alright impossible.. ama add u man and we'll battle a little with no legends ..


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

Whats your friend code?^^^^ watch zero??


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

ok J......


----------



## killerkiba (Jun 12, 2007)

the game is ok kinda  
but, they need cheeper items and all of the pokemon not rare i need dealga


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

YO GOKU GUY ... WE BATTLING OR WOT ?


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

YES WE ARE.!^^^ 

I dont know your friend code man.

I have to add YOU too you know...


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

name is ABDO 
code : 1976 6938 6091


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

hold up, ill take a min..^^^


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

okayy i realy have no idea how to battle 6 on 6 .. looool am on the 
 connected friends " list .. wot to choose ?


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL!..

i hope I win...

Im almost there. give me 5 mins.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

alright man but i only have the " single battle " and " double battle " option .. how are we gonna battle 6v6 ?


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm going to try to win im kind of weak go easy on me first time battling on wifi


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

hey 
 impossble .. are you on or what man .. i added you and am on my connected friends listen and your not on .. u coming or what man


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

no offense but are u stupid you choose six pokemon and im going to choose six pokemon then you choose single battle level 100


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

:amazed  n00b invasion!!!!


Watch the double posts, spam, etc.

If you wanna have one on one convos like this, take it to PM or an instant messaging probram.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

aha .. alright .. but where are you man .. your not on :s


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol 2shea  btw want to battle I believe we havent... ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

GG Basye, I guess Tyranitar was too much.  It seemed to exploit all your team's weaknesses.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

sorry I suck so bad


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Nah, you were good, you just had a bad team selection.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

yea my sisters deleted my file so I had to start all over anyways my friend wants to battle u is that ok?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, same rules?


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, dude. Im on.

What kind of WiFi do you have?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Battle anyone? :/


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

you brandon man it's not connection sorry .. it's either my connection or yours and i think it's yours because my bar is full and it's all working fine
try again if you wish


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

yea his code 3909-4346-7435

I will hero


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

My connection is perfect bro...

It has three bars as well.

Oh well, guess we cant battle.

Anyone else up for battle?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol 2shea  btw want to battle I believe we havent... ^^



Yo, I'd like to but I'm leaving for dinner, so we'll have to later


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey hero, ill battle you.

im up for a battle.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

I already said id battle him


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Sorry I'm going to battle Basye ^^; let me finish and then we'll battle


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

6 on 6, no items, no legends sound good to u?


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

i dont like it here anymore the n00bs are coming in the 1000s
their noobiness will block out the sun!!! 

 THIS IS POKEMON


----------



## Impossible (Jun 12, 2007)

If you are, Ill just be in the lobby waiting my butt off.
Ill add you Hero. 
Ill be patient.
And Im not a n00b!!!
Do you guys know some dude named "Shion"?
Anyways, im going to log off now, ill just be in the lobby. ok?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

um give me asec to take out the items then


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

alright then


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

SHIIIIIIIIT!


Blast Burn missed


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

lol hes lucky he said GG


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah, GG to him as well <_<


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

Let me repost this question.

Where is the best place to level up a Level 35 Dragonair?


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

i just beat da elite4 but ill take any challengers
Dawn
Fc: 5197 938 3543


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

Krag said:


> Let me repost this question.
> 
> Where is the best place to level up a Level 35 Dragonair?



elite4 or rare candys


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 12, 2007)

Ugh I can't get my darn Wi fi up. YOu kiddies just wait. Im a coming down the road.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Impossible i'm ready for battle  let me just add your FC
6 vs 6 
no legends
level 100


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 12, 2007)

GG I g2g train my pokemon I dont even have all 8 badges yet


----------



## watchzero (Jun 12, 2007)

guys am having big problems i just discovered .. does any1 know how to solve issues regarding firewall problems in the wi-fi ?
it says a firwall is enterrupting my connection with the wi-fi so i cant battle


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

jlouis32 said:


> elite4 or rare candys



A Level 35 Dragonair take on E4? That doesn't feel right..


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

no double posts


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

@ the guy who asked about firewall problem. Easy. Disable it like I do

Krag: use XP share

Battle anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 12, 2007)

jluis32, ill battle. 6v6.


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

Krag said:


> A Level 35 Dragonair take on E4? That doesn't feel right..



give it exp share n take on da elite4 if ur there


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

I can but, don't you think it'd be better to find an area where Dragonair is a strong Pokemon to use in that area and train him instead?
But no area comes to mind yet.


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

Krag said:


> I can but, don't you think it'd be better to find an area where Dragonair is a strong Pokemon to use in that area and train him instead?
> But no area comes to mind yet.



ur @ elite4 rite
nex place would b wild pkmn @ victory road


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

It's not that no areas come to mind its that there are no othe areas 
They are but I normally find the elite 4 to pass by super fast

edit: Battle anyone?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Sure Hero, I'll get owned again though


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

takin any challengers
Dawn
Fc: 5197 938 3543
pm me if u accept


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

T-bolt was unexpected O_o


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Jlouis I'll take you on. Lol Starmie has a wide movepool


----------



## nyu (Jun 12, 2007)

damn this thread moves fast.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

WTF! I wanted to battle all afternoon and nobody would do it and I leave for 2 hours and you guys had a battle party?! Anyways, anyone want to battle?


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone is actually going to look at my post considering this entire thread is basically "ne1 wana bttle?/", but I'll try anyway. 

I'm planning on playing this team at the Battle Tower and eventually incorporate it into a competitive team, but I'm ironing out the details in case I make some fatal error down the line. I need a few suggestions.

Rhyperior@Leftovers
Adamant
EQ
Stone Edge
Megahorn 
Sub

Starmie@???
[nature]
Surf 
T - Bolt
Ice Beam
Psychic

Now, should I put a choice item and/or Recover on Starmie? Rhyperior is pretty much fine, but I'm still on the fence with Megahorn or Avalanche. As the final candidate for my team, I was thinking a Skarmory. Considering this team is going to be used at the Battle Tower, is Skarmory a good pokemon? If somebody has clarifying suggestions, I'll go for it, but I was looking at the common set:

Skarmory@???
[nature]
Spikes/Stealth Rock
Roar
Drill Peck
Roost/Stealth Rock/Spikes

If any good-spirited veteran could lend a hand I'd be grateful.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 12, 2007)

I used Tyranitar/golduck/weavile and got 21 wins straight... the tycoon was the worst (his type match was all supereffective) but luck pays a huge role on the tower... so try to be ready for anything... be careful with statusing attacks... there's a lot there...

i'll give it another try soon so i can get that choice scarf...

I'll fight you mecha...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 12, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> I'm not sure if anyone is actually going to look at my post considering this entire thread is basically "ne1 wana bttle?/", but I'll try anyway.
> 
> I'm planning on playing this team at the Battle Tower and eventually incorporate it into a competitive team, but I'm ironing out the details in case I make some fatal error down the line. I need a few suggestions.
> 
> ...



For the Skarm
Stealth Rock/Spikes
Drill Peck
Roost/Rest
Whirlwind


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

lol Itachi I was supose to fight someone else...but oh well x]


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

In an effort to cut back on back and forth banter, I've decided to do this:

*NF POKEMON LIVE CHAT*

 Now to easily chat, one on one, and as a group, with all the Pokemon enthusiasts here, you can enter this chat.

Matchup for battles, trades etc.

Talk about anything pokemon.

And this will help us keep clutter out of the thread.

​

If this proves popular, maybe we can actually put some more work into it, and tie it into the, hopefully upcoming, Pokemon section.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

How is my Tyranitar?

Tyranitar@Choice Band

Lv. 59

Serious

Atk: 192
Def: 161
Sp. Atk: 126
Sp. Def: 32
Speed: 114

EarthQuake
Stone Edge
Ice Fang
Crunch


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

takin any challengers
Dawn
Fc: 5197 9308 3543
pm me if u accept


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

jlouis32 said:


> takin any challengers
> Dawn
> Fc: 5197 9308 3543
> pm me if u accept



I'll fight you, just send you a pm.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Weird I cant connect to Jlouis... it even disconnects me from WC after


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice creation Shea....now if you would put your time into battling as well...<<


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Nice creation Shea....now if you would put your time into battling as well...<<



Haha well ty >>;

Anyway, guys it'll make you leave the chat if you go away from that main chat login page, so just keep that browser page open, and go onto a new tab or window 


JOIN THE NF POKEMON LIVE CHAT!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

NICE


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Weird, I can't connect to Jlouis either.

EDIT: Forget it, I think there must something wrong with one of our connection.


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

its not working


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 12, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> its not working



It is, you're in there now!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 12, 2007)

Great Game, Blind.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Mecha come join the chat xD


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

J said:


> How is my Tyranitar?
> 
> Tyranitar@Choice Band
> 
> ...



Bumpagerism


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2007)

@J phaile,


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 12, 2007)

the chat was... fun -_-


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Battle anyone?
6 vs 6
100
no legendaries


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

ill try again


----------



## Jazz (Jun 12, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @J phaile,



How so? I need some constructive criticism.


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 12, 2007)

give me 5mins


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 12, 2007)

Make sure you have disabled your firewall when using the wi-fi...


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 13, 2007)

i had no problem yesterday when i was usin it
im usin da nintendo USB thingy


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Remember to disable your firewall. Check that you have a good signal... I doubt its me because I always connect with everyone


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 13, 2007)

does anyone have a charmander or bagon
pm me if u do
thx


----------



## Davee (Jun 13, 2007)

Anybody want to battle? I hope it's a quick one.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2007)

BLAM!!!!!

New team, so who wants to battle?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

alright guys .. i need someone who's online now and is willing to add me because am trying to fix my firewall problem and i need some1 to try battling with and see if it works .. anyone up for help ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Try trading over the gts...if that works then most likely you could battle people.

Also what you need to do is just turn off the firewall if you have problems with it.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

yeh but i can lg on and everything but when it comes to connecting and stuff and starting a battle with a friend or anything .. it just gives me an error .. i check it over nintendo's site .. it's because of some firewall and dude .. at that time my firewall was off :s .. but i was also connection another computer to the router that might had a firewall .. it's very frustrating .. any help would be great


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

hey skeets, do u have a breloom yet? i wanna try a counter xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

me with Breloom? never....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

8____D >.>


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

So battle DD?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Battle me!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

DD againts you or me againts you?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm telling you to battle me..


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

K 
Meet you in the lobby xD


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone up for a battle ?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

my code is : 1976 6938 6091
name : ABDO

let me know if you add me


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

GG Hero.I did the dumbest thing possible...
Wanna go again? I'm gonna go back to my regulars...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

GG skeets that crit on your Starmie was very lucky. ^^
Nvm. lets go skeets x]


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

hey guys common .. some1 try battling me .. am not that bad 
my code is : 1976 6938 6091
name : ABDO
tho i never tried battling online before but realy i want to try it .. anywy let me know


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you 2 battling?
Then I got next with who ever.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Argh... connecting problems >_> I'm confident it isnt me... maybe you have your internet firewalled or something?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I got next with who ever of you 2 wants to battle.I'll be in the lobby waiting.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

skeets man .. add me .. ama add you now 

my code is : 1976 6938 6091
name : ABDO


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

GG Skeets ^^ but...A Rapid spin missing? Getting critical on a dusknoir that was supose to own me? A flinching Gyarados? 

lol Luck to the max for me


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll battle you next.
GG Hero,Helped me out a lot.My rotation has gotten way shorter...


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

haha hero is pwning everyone .. anywy skeets up for a battle or u still counting the losses man ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Yay...i got a relaxed duskull with 30 IVs in def 26 in atk and 20 in Sdef .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol nah... My team is mere chunin level compared to other people


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Watchzero hold on a sec It always does this.
It'll go through eventually.Are you 2 battling now?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol yea....  btw is it possible for a Blastoise to survive a 4 DDed Gyarados Equake?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol yea....  btw is it possible for a Blastoise to survive a 4 DDed Gyarados Equake?



Maybe with max def and HP EVs and IVs and def nature....maybe.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

WatchZero let me fix my router.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

skeets man is your conection okay ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

It works.I've battled Hero just a few minutes ago.
If it doesn't connect now.I think I know what's wrong.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

lol i was suprised it survived it too looool


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

hey skeets .. it did'nt work man .. i keep dissconnecting because of some firewall u have i think .. and u keep going on and off .. everything was fine with hero wen i battled him .. so we still on ?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

i think the problem is that wen i invit you .. you dissconnect and when you invite me i dissconnect .. right ?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably.I have battled different people earlier and it was working just fine.Try one more time.

Edit:You Host.If not try shutting off the game...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Holy crap...check out this sneasel's IVs...7 30 21 23 24 30....it's been a good night...a really good night  .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I Guess me and WZ couldn't connect.Anyone else wanna battle?I'm in the lobby waiting.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Probably.I have battled different people earlier and it was working just fine.Try one more time.
> 
> Edit:You Host.*If not try shutting off the game*...



Oh lmfao. Skeets lets do a weird double level 50 battle xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't like Doubles much...
Just make some subs(if you want) and lets battle again.

Edit:That was an accident...lmao....
That's pretty much game.
I switched in Infernape by Accident....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Omg not another battle @_@ My mistake saying yes to "another battle"

Edit: If I d/c its not my fault its the USB fault D: that thing is heating up xD

Edit 2: wth happend? o-o Either my USB reached its limit or it was you x[
I was ready to sweep your weavile and infernape >


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

What happened? 
You were gonna win,if my sash didn't work...
ARGH!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe as I said above my USB reached its limit (lol USB > sun) or something happened to you I'm also D/l some heavy things...oh well I was ready to sweep D:<


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I picked the wrong move with Donphan......
I don't know how since I already had Ice Shard selected.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Yea I noticed O_O I was like "Woah.... i'm sure that was a accident" but lucky me x]


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

I need some sleep....
Those Battles with you have all been good for my team building.
Electivire is such a tool,unless you catch a T-bolt it's not that good at all.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

8_D wats TTLG oO?
anyway, im back X_D

hero, do u use a breloom? cos i wanna try a counter 8_D


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm the Anti Breloom  and TTGL is Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Does Spore go through a sub?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

TTGL?.........

Ok, so im thinking of re-training my ENTIRE team over again, except for a typhlosion and Milotic that I am currently working on. I just want to know if their stats are gonna be ok.

Ty:hasty
Lv 83
hp:253
atk:187
def:161
s. atk:207
s.def:174
speed:251

I EV'd his speed and sp atk.
His attacks are ONLY special attacks. Eruption, Flamethrower. sunny day, solarbeam.

Milotic: Modest
Lv64
hp:215
atk:86
def:136
s. atk:170
s. def:192
speed:118

This is a full def. milotic with high sp. atk. It's attacks are all sp. attacks too.
Mirror coat, surf, ice beam, recover.

So, are these two pokemon gonna be OK for competetive battling?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

guys i need some1 to try battling me so i can test my connection setting and see if i have the 86420 error .. any1 willing to try with me please ?

name is ABDO 
code : 1976 6938 6091


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Ill try^^^

I added you and am in the lobby.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> TTGL?.........
> 
> Ok, so im thinking of re-training my ENTIRE team over again, except for a typhlosion and Milotic that I am currently working on. I just want to know if their stats are gonna be ok.
> 
> ...



Do a battle tower battle and post theer stats at lvl 50 cause i'm not sure how their stats should be at those random levels they are. And for something to compare...my porygon z has 198 Satt at lvl 51.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

8( lol,  guess thats how much u dispise breloom XD



> Does Spore go through a sub?


u cant do anything to a sub except atk it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Turn your firewall off Watchzero. Did you try that?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8( lol,  guess thats how much u dispise breloom XD
> 
> 
> u cant do anything to a sub except atk it.


There you go.Just get a pokemon faster than Breloom and do Substitute.


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

i turned off the both computers firewall but i cant seem to turn off the firewall on my sppedstream 6520.. am trying so hard since the morning and i cant play with any1 exept hero .. wtf i keep gettin 86420... any help ?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> There you go.Just get a pokemon faster than Breloom and do Substitute.



the only thing im thinking, is.... will dbond or taunt work on a sub, im sure taunt works...

dbond shold work too, or else dying along with a sub is the most rediculous thing thats gonna happen XD



watchzero said:


> i turned off the both computers firewall but i cant seem to turn off the firewall on my sppedstream 6520.. am trying so hard since the morning and i cant play with any1 exept hero .. wtf i keep gettin 86420... any help ?



is this a separate fire wall? because if it is, u need to turn off ur router's firewall.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> battle me after you battle fin.
> 
> oh, he is my bro. lol





Dreikoo said:


> Do a battle tower battle and post theer stats at lvl 50 cause i'm not sure how their stats should be at those random levels they are. And for something to compare...my porygon z has 198 Satt at lvl 51.



ok, lv 50 for ty is:

hp156
atk:115
def:99
satk:127
s.def107
speed:154

and for milotic
hp:170
atk:68
def.107
satk.135
sdef.151
speed.94


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

DD batoru?  we havent battled in decades


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

What is speedstream 6520 and why does it have it's own firewall? if it's your router then it shouldn't have it's own firewall and for more details read the instruction manual it came with when you bought it.



> ok, lv 50 for ty is:
> 
> hp156
> atk:115
> ...



Your typhlosion has mediocre stats...my charizard has 169 Satt and 139 spd at 50....your milotic is ok.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Well anyone else wanna battle?
I still need to shorten my team.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

skeets, ill take you on. 6v6


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Iight,Let me add your FC and I'll meet you there.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What is speedstream 6520 and why does it have it's own firewall? if it's your router then it shouldn't have it's own firewall and for more details read the instruction manual it came with when you bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> Your typhlosion has mediocre stats...my charizard has 169 Satt and 139 spd at 50....your milotic is ok.



so.... this means that my typlosion is faster than your charizard! lol.

SO i should re-train him then?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok, lv 50 for ty is:
> 
> hp156
> atk:115
> ...



ur typhlosion is pretty average, u need a new milotic. it probly has 15 IVs for s.atk. if its modest and level 50, it should atleast reach 150~ for s.atk, and 160~ for s.def.

@hero: just a sec, watch wants me to test his connection >.>

@drieko: u must have an average IVed porygon x_D.... 198 at lvl 51 is very low O_O, it should be atleast 203 at lvl 50. my breloom has 200 atk at lvl 50 >.>


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

hey everyone


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

hero, im ready if u wanna battle 8)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

K be there in a sec


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

ahhh gyarados *O*


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

OH MY GOD!!!!

Sorry skeets, I was gonna attack but pressed "run" on accident.... 

This sucks, we were having a cool battle too...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry i had to X_D
i ddnt u had a gyrados aswell >.>


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL? o_o
why did you ran DD?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

sorry i ddnt have any counter really 8_D i wasnt expecting u to have a gyrados >.> X_D


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Muahahahah > That means that the Great DD-sama dint have a counter for a single Gyarados?  you shoulda seen my whole team x]


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

lol, na if only i knw 83... XD i thought only mecha uses a gyrados lol

but now, i know every1 here uses gyrados now XD... so... yeah... XD more stone edges 83


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Gyarados is probably more common than a Blissey...
You have to prepare for it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

haha now i know lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle? preferably not Hero we already battled like 5 times today....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

hmmm...what should EV train a new typhlosion in?

I was thinking s attack, s def. and speed.

Those are my priorities....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

solo speed and s.atk


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Seriously though typhlosion is out dated.He's not as good as he once was.
Not when they're better fire pokes out there.
If he's one of your Favorites then keep it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets D:< Lol I understand... its boring fighting the same old Gyarados with the same moveset and same luck (with misses flinching and everything) x]


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2007)

hello guys


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

In my 50some matches i've never faced a blissey but i've faced many gyarados...so yeah he's far more common than the nurse of death alright . (although i've never faced rypherior either....lol)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

There once was a day when typhlosion would rock gyarados to the ground..... when he was able to know thunderpunch.....

But that was in GSC... DANG IT!!!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey serp. Typhlosion.... I cant believe its was starter it looks so average to me ._. Btw any info about any GSC remakes for DS/GBA?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> hello guys


I haven't battled you yet!
Lets battle!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing yet.... just a pic on a magazine.

But thats about it.

Im starting ti think that they are fakes...

But then again, ruby and sapphire came along with fire red and leaf green. 

Diamond and pearl can come along with Gold and silver, who knows.


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2007)

i would battle now but im not at home later i can


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

What's so good with gyrados. Is it cuz he looks cool?


----------



## watchzero (Jun 13, 2007)

you guys i want to try battling with some1 .. any1 up for that ?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

@ allen. >_>.... want to battle with me and see?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> What's so good with gyrados. Is it cuz he looks cool?



No and i'm surprised you even though that. It's always always about the battle ability of pokemon and looks are never part of how a poke is viewed regarding it being good or bad.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Argh! I wanna battle!
Hero I'll battle you again.... I'll try and make it interesting by using some UU.


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> @ allen. >_>.... want to battle with me and see?



Nah, my pokemon are all random levels right now. Would be odd.



Dreikoo said:


> No and i'm surprised you even though that. It's always always about the battle ability of pokemon and looks are never part of how a poke is viewed regarding it being good or bad.



lol I was joking. So Intimidate, and the high atk power I guess.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Nah, my pokemon are all random levels right now. Would be odd.
> 
> 
> 
> lol I was joking. So Intimidate, and the high atk power I guess.



First of all the game regulates the levels of your pokes to either 50 or 100 on wifi battles so your pokes being random levels won't stop you from battling.

And for gyarados waterfall being physical and ice fang existing and being able to know dragon dance make it a beast.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Nah, my pokemon are all random levels right now. Would be odd.



Theres an auto level option that levels it to level 50 or 100 automaticaly. ^^

And skeets I'm watching TTGL, maybe later? :/


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok I might battle, gotta finish BT first.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

You're battling me!
Hero's busy watching TTGL...


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok let me finish BT, and finding my friend code. Never battled on wifi, this is my first time. Ok with you to use just 3 poke?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Did you find your FC?


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yup, It's on my sig. And I got yours. 3v3 gogo


----------



## chadwardenn (Jun 13, 2007)

you guys still play pokeman? man dat shit aint ballin, fuck dat, wat about sum fukin need for speed for da ps double com on guys


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok, IVE HAD IT!!!

Im gonna train a gyarados and blissey!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

chadwardenn said:


> you guys still play pokeman? man dat shit aint ballin, fuck dat, wat about sum fukin need for speed for da ps double com on guys



Sorry for saying this man, you might be a new guy around these parts, but right now, im on the verge of neg repping THE SHIT out of you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, this conversation is over.

There is no point in argueing with somebody like you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Yup, It's on my sig. And I got yours. 3v3 gogo



Alright be there in a sec.

@chadwardenn
Yeah ok,you're ballin...


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

T_T I got owned so bad. what are the stats on that Weavil?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

It has perfect Attack and Speed.The highest they can be.You just got a bad draw,with Weavile having the advantage on all your pokes.

@Blacksmoke I haven't battled you yet.Wanna battle?


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> T_T I got owned so bad. what are the stats on that Weavil?



weavile is one of the fastest pokemon in the game, it has like 125 base speed!!! 
O_O only like aerodactly outruns the beast........
arrrgh i bought a ds for 10$ today i have to transfer my old wifi connection to this one from my cuz ds at his house -_-....
Ill go over their house tmmrw they live 2 blocks away from me....
Transfering my connection crap is bettah then making a new one right?

@Skeets is that u in ur avy and sig?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> weavile is one of the fastest pokemon in the game, it has like 125 base speed!!!
> O_O only like aerodactly outruns the beast........



And jolteon and crobat and ninjask and some more most likelly....but they don't have it's attack . Wevil is a beast alright....although you can counter it easily with the fighting type quick attacks.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

mach punch can OHKO a weavile XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> mach punch can OHKO a weavile XD



Yeah...and vacuum wave from a lukario too.


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, I wish I had my Infernape out. Woulda been better. 

My pokemon were not lv 100 yet, yet they were some how converted into level 100 pokemon. Are those stats based directly off the ones I currently had, or were they altered?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

No that's not me in the Avy or sig...
In my Avy is Seth Rogen an actor.
And in my Sig is Mike Patton a Musician....

The stats are raised according to the ivs and Evs of the poke.
My Weavile is only level 49 but when at level 100 it gets the max Attack and Speed.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> mach punch can OHKO a weavile XD



lol i rembar mechawolfs weavile my infernape was the perfect counter, mach punch choice banded in the face FTW=D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> lol i rembar mechawolfs weavile my infernape was the perfect counter mach punch choice banded in the face FTW=D



Lawl it didn't even need the choice band boost .


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Ah, I wish I had my Infernape out. Woulda been better.
> 
> My pokemon were not lv 100 yet, yet they were some how converted into level 100 pokemon. Are those stats based directly off the ones I currently had, or were they altered?



lawl some how converted...
That cracked me up 
Yea Cb infernape is ova kill and fun


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Choice Band on an Ape! Shame on you!!!! ARGH!!!!!
And it's not needed,a non-boosted Mach punch kills it.but who the hell doesn't switch out Weavile from an Infernape?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Choice Band on an Ape! Shame on you!!!! ARGH!!!!!
> And it's not needed,a non-boosted Mach punch kills it.but who the hell doesn't switch out Weavile from an Infernape?



Maybe they used aerial ace and didn't think of mach punch.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe they used aerial ace and didn't think of mach punch.



lol it was his like his 2nd to last pkmn and he had a sleeping Bliss left so jaa.
=D da da daaa


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Sorry for saying this man, you might be a new guy around these parts, but right now, im on the verge of neg repping THE SHIT out of you.





Skeets said:


> @chadwardenn
> Yeah ok,you're ballin...





"Shion" said:


> Man, this conversation is over.
> 
> There is no point in argueing with somebody like you.





BlackSmoke said:


> PLus dont use the n word u duche bag...
> Isn't it time u make your own unbiased [FONT=&quot]opinion of things,
> such as pokemon for example. Give things a chance instead of being a wanna be follower of a retarded culture...
> BALLLLLLLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/FONT]


Tender


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

God, I used to love that Weaville. But it didn't have power with such crappy based attacks. God, what I wouldn't give for a STAB attack of 90+.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Maybe they used aerial ace and didn't think of mach punch.


Depends though,Like who would leave Mach Punch on an Ape just to kill Weavile?When that slot could be use for more type coverage,seeing as Close Combat is a must have.

TenshiOni!
Shit I gotta battle you first and I don't know anything about you...


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Depends though,Like who would leave Mach Punch on an Ape just to kill Weavile?When that slot could be use for more type coverage,seeing as Close Combat is a must have.



Guy i later replaced it with the stone edge you get in victory road 
so dadadaa da da da da
LAWL speak of the devil, its mecha wolf snitches...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 13, 2007)

Bite your tongue skeets...
What I wouldn't give for a Ninjask with QUICK ATTACK,....<<


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> TenshiOni!
> Shit I gotta battle you first and I don't know anything about you...


Indeedy.

I'd say that was apart of my strategy but I'd be straight up lying. xD

Team isn't ready yet. Haven't played a single competitive battle yet.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Ninjask is so last week.It's all about Breloom now...Bitch!

@Tenshi.Good to hear...
Or are you lying?


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Hard Gay papa, HOOOOOO~!



ZOMG THATS KID A FKIN ************ ************* DEGENRATE IF I EVER MEET HIM IN REAL LIFE ME AND MY PALS GONNA JUMP HIS WANNABE ASS


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Indeedy.
> 
> I'd say that was apart of my strategy but I'd be straight up lying. xD
> 
> Team isn't ready yet. Haven't played a single competitive battle yet.



go play some netbattle for some experience on the metagame of the past and im sure you will get the hang of things in the competetove sense


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Out of all the pokemon battles that I have done here, my poke's werent even CLOSE to being ready for competetive battles....

I gotta be better at this man....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Out of all the pokemon battles that I have done here, my poke's werent even CLOSE to being ready for competetive battles....
> 
> I gotta be better at this man....



Well you only (or mostly) do 3 on 3s so you really don't know how the level of 6 on 6 is or how to prepare for it. If i were you i'd start breeding EVing a bunch of pokes since it's only 9 days till the turney. (i've Evd like 30 pokes and i'm not near what "ready" is in my book  )


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Meh,You only need to Ev train your pokes and that's it.I don't have a single level 100 poke.I get them to about 50 or when ever they learn my desired move.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ZOMG THATS KID A FKIN ************ ************* DEGENRATE IF I EVER MEET HIM IN REAL LIFE ME AND MY PALS GONNA JUMP HIS WANNABE ASS


lol it's a pretty obvious joke. 

But I don't blame ya, cuz that vid is now an internet-youtube phenomenon and pretty much has 100 hate vids dedicated to him on youtube.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Meh,You only need to Ev train your pokes and that's it.I don't have a single level 100 poke.I get them to about 50 or when ever they learn my desired move.



yeaaaaa thats sorta tru due to the awesome auto level i have some lv.100 s from my leafgreen. I have a DD Dragonite with 340 atk b4 i knew of evs and i use hin now he is pretty gewd


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

god im soooooo lazy


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lol it's a pretty obvious joke.
> 
> But I don't blame ya, cuz that vid is now an internet-youtube phenomenon and pretty much has 100 hate vids dedicated to him on youtube.



Oh good =D but that guy who posted earlier is that suppose to be a vid making fun of ppl like him.


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon your avatar is hot!! =D


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 13, 2007)

Shion, want to battle?


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

Tenshi u get your ds back yet >>


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

I did (was borrowed by NF's very own Sunuvmann, btw...not sure if any of you know him - he owns the Tobi FC and frequents the blender - he's a school friend) but I still haven't finished half of my team candidates.

That's right, candidates...cuz I still am unsure on the 6 I'll be entering for the tournament.

Which, btw, I think we should only be allowed to use the same 6 Pokemon throughout the tournament.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle,before I go out?


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I did (was borrowed by NF's very own Sunuvmann, btw...not sure if any of you know him - he owns the Tobi FC and frequents the blender - he's a school friend) but I still haven't finished half of my team candidates.
> 
> That's right, candidates...cuz I still am unsure on the 6 I'll be entering for the tournament.
> 
> Which, btw, I think we should only be allowed to use the same 6 Pokemon throughout the tournament.




tell sunny to get his own ds


and on that note, u should post the 6 pokemon rule in the tourney thread so it can be discussed


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Which, btw, I think we should only be allowed to use the same 6 Pokemon throughout the tournament.



I agree with this its a tourney after all


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2007)

if we gonna use the same pokemon we should list our teams to a mod, so they can cross reference and see if we keep to the right teams


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

lol.. people ditched the Nf pokechat?...

I agree with TO... using the same team through the whole tournament will be a real proof of mastering the game... (lol.. maybe not.. more like building an overall team is impossible)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

It was already rejected us having to only use 1 team in the tournament thread like a month ago. It restricts creativity and we've already decided against it. Even kira agreed to that.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol.. people ditched the Nf pokechat?...
> 
> I agree with TO... using the same team through the whole tournament will be a real proof of mastering the game...




my blind weasel, how are the golducks coming?



and i second the 1 team rule, but maybe you can have two bench pokemon you can switch in at any time between matches


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 13, 2007)

I posted my thoughts in the tournament thread, guys. If you agree with my idea then please support it there so that we can get it finalized. 

Oh, and I don't know about entrusting a team list to a mod or anything...I mean, I guess it could work if they're interested in the tournament yet aren't competing but good luck finding someone willing.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I posted my thoughts in the tournament thread, guys. If you agree with my idea then please support it there so that we can get it finalized.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know about entrusting a team list to a mod or anything...I mean, I guess it could work if they're interested in the tournament yet aren't competing but good luck finding someone willing.



I replied to your post there. Read and see what i'm saying is the truth.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I replied to your post there. Read and see what i'm saying is the truth.




when ever u post i always take it so seriously because of the look of your gym leader pic


----------



## Serp (Jun 13, 2007)

@Dre ur really against this same team thing arent you


@Tach same here Dre looks scary and serious


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

im in the mood to battle u want to battle serp


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Serpentious said:


> @Dre ur really against this same team thing arent you
> 
> 
> @Tach same here Dre looks scary and serious



Well...restricting my team isn't exactly a good thing in my book...and if people are afraid some will tell their opponents what pokes they used against em they could switch around their teams too.

And lawl about one time being immature and the next scary and serious  .

Your psychology classes provide you with mixed info i'm afraid


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

SERP lets battle


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Does anyone have a suggestive moveset and ev's for a bold snorlax


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Does anyone have a suggestive moveset and ev's for a bold snorlax



Bold is -attack +def....only way it can be good is if it's a curselax so go for curse rest sleep talk and bodyslam/return/EQ. Although if i were you i'd breed a snorlax with a -speed nature not a -attack nature.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

anybody want to battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

OK, I got it. Thanks.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo, I thought you said Ludicolo could learn Ingrain?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Dreikoo, I thought you said Ludicolo could learn Ingrain?



Did i? I don't remember but i think i was talking about leech seed and the rain dance combo. If i said that i may had mixed it with synthesis...i'm not sure sorry lol


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Now, I need a suggested moveset, nature and ev's for breelom.

Help me and I will rep you.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, ok. I guess Synthesis it is then.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Now, I need a suggested moveset, nature and ev's for breelom.
> 
> Help me and I will rep you.



Ev attack and either def or speed...won't matter much what is the 2nd thing you EV.

Spore substitute focus punch/seed bomb mach punch/seed bomb .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Now, I need a suggested moveset, nature and ev's for breelom.
> 
> Help me and I will rep you.



I go with Jolly. EV in speed and defense. Spore, Substitute, Drain Punch/Focus Punch (depending if you want it to be a supertank or not), Mach Punch/Seed Bomb.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.

I repped both of you.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 13, 2007)

What type of effort points does Bibarel give?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> What type of effort points does Bibarel give?



2 for attack.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 13, 2007)

Man, serebii memberes don't know what they are doing.

Well got my adamant snorlax with curse and earthquake, requesting is good X_X.

It had the pokerus aswell, hahahaha.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Can anyone give me a good Tank Electivire?

Im thinking of putting that monster into my team.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Can anyone give me a good Tank Electivire?
> 
> Im thinking of putting that monster into my team.



Electivire don't tank...who gave you that idea?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Electivire don't tank...who gave you that idea?



My mamma, lol, JK.

I just thought he could. Oh well.

So what CAN an Electivire do then?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> My mamma, lol, JK.
> 
> I just thought he could. Oh well.
> 
> So what CAN an Electivire do then?



Whatever any other poke that can reach 370+ attack can do. Physical sweeper with great type coverage basically. Some like to put a Sattack somewhere but i'm more in favor of pure physical electivire.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

I was thinking along the same lines.^^^

What should be his nature though?

What should I EV it in?

His attacks are pretty simple to give.

Thunderbolt
Cross Chop
Earthquake
Ice Punch


----------



## Masaki (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.^^^
> 
> What should be his nature though?
> 
> ...



Wouldn't Thunderpunch be better?

You can also switch out allies that are weak against electric to get his speed raised.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Wouldn't Thunderpunch be better?
> 
> You can also switch out allies that are weak against electric to get his speed raised.



Yes Tpunch is better for it.

Go for adamant nature and Ev it for spd and attack.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

I see.

But will thunderpunch hit a pokemon that used fly?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I see.
> 
> But will thunderpunch hit a pokemon that used fly?



No but neither thunderbolt will. Only thunder and rock tomb do that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I see.
> 
> But will thunderpunch hit a pokemon that used fly?



lol no... but fly being used against an electric pokemon is quite... improbable...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

thunder punch will hit a flying pokemon if its machamp using it lol... XD apparently XD

i mean like the pokemon using fly X_D


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

Ability no guard is very good, but very bad at the same time.^^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah, best for double battle i guess


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

From Bulbapedia: "On the turn that Fly is selected, the user will fly up high, where the only attacks it can't avoid are Bide, Swift, Thunder, Twister, Sky Uppercut, and Transform."


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> From Bulbapedia: "On the turn that Fly is selected, the user will fly up high, where the only attacks it can't avoid are Bide, Swift, Thunder, Twister, Sky Uppercut, and Transform."



Also gust and rock tomb. And i think swift misses when the foe is flying since the R/S days.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

bulbapedia isnt very reliable 8S...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

I know, but I can't think of any other site that gives all the info on a move. BTW, is there a Dark/Fight type combo? That would rock.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone have a Drifloon to trade?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 13, 2007)

thats one of my prayed typings...

i was hoping for steel dragon with levitate (answered except the levitate part)
and the dark fighting....


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

basye said:


> anyone have a Drifloon to trade?



Yeah, I'll give it to you.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

ok thx 1 sec im battling right now ok?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick battle?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

my friend will 3909-4346-7435 just put *taylor*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

basye said:


> my friend will 3909-4346-7435 just put *taylor*



ok, give me 2 minutes.

EDIT: Tell him I'm in the lobby.

and it's 6 on 6...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

3 on 3 ok with u no legends no items


----------



## Magic (Jun 13, 2007)

basye said:


> 3 on 3 ok with u no legends no items



You play 3 in 3s those are kinda cheap  
6 on 6 is the way to go....lol


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

I like 6 on 6 to


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

basye said:


> I like 6 on 6 to



Tell your friend it's 6 on 6.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

ok hes good now


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Uh, Basye, I'm in the lobby.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

ok one sec


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

God, I hate my voice V_V


----------



## Masaki (Jun 13, 2007)

basye said:


> anyone have a Drifloon to trade?



Just go catch one in two days.

Or just reset the calendar.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

lol its fine thanks


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know what your friend is doing with Surf on a Gyarados...Anyway, Basye, you up for a match with me?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

not right now im trading with some people maybe later ok?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick match?


----------



## Gene (Jun 13, 2007)

Is there any way for me to migrate pokemon more than once per day?


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

Gene said:


> Is there any way for me to migrate pokemon more than once per day?



only if you have two gba games


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

My new team still needs some test. I'm playing WoW right now, so I might take a while to respond to whomever's post on battling me. It's best if you AIM me up if you wanna grab my attention.


----------



## Gene (Jun 13, 2007)

Dodoes anybody want to battle?
FC:3823 5353 9025


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Gene said:


> Dodoes anybody want to battle?
> FC:3823 5353 9025



I'll battle you again if you want, Gene.


----------



## Gene (Jun 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'll battle you again if you want, Gene.


yeah sure i'll meet u there


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

Gene said:


> Dodoes anybody want to battle?
> FC:3823 5353 9025



sure here is mine
0859 9784 1965


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

antbody want to battle please!!!!!
code
0859 9784 1965


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

come on pleaz any one :/


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't triple post, if someone wanted to battle you they would have replied already.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

srry about the triple post just wanted the tread to be shown (like on the main forum) :/ and do you want to battlez? lol


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

I'll fight you after I get through with gene, Koala.

EDIT: GG, Gene.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

hey everyone


----------



## Gene (Jun 13, 2007)

lol I lost really badly xDD

GG, Mech. You're seriously good.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Gene said:


> lol I lost really badly xDD
> 
> GG, Mech. You're seriously good.



There are peeps here that are so much better than me. Hero, Duy, Skeets, Yoshi to name just a few.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

alright mecha let me add u and u add me.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

koalakid said:


> alright mecha let me add u and u add me.



I'm in the lobby now. 6 vs 6. No legendaries.

*EDIT: You need to train your pokes in Speed, koala. Even my Garchomp was faster than your Jolteon.*


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

your freakin garchomp has so high frekin speed.lol rematch!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

what nature for gyarados, starmie, and attacks?

also, what should i ev them in?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

koalakid said:


> your freakin garchomp has so high frekin speed.lol rematch!!!



Fine, I'll battle you one more time.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

i know how to beat your garchomp.lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> There are peeps here that are so much better than me. Hero, Duy, Skeets, Yoshi to name just a few.



 

Hmm battle anyone?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> what nature for gyarados, starmie, and attacks?
> 
> also, what should i ev them in?



Shion, I know you're just looking to get better, and I admire that, but nobody else (well the good trainers) here asks like this, we go out and find the info for ourselves.

And the best place, that you can ALWAYS find this kind of info, is Smogon.



Go to the forums, and then under the Stark Mountain Section, click on D/P Analysis.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

im almost have my nasonal just need Lumineon >.< hate that thing


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Koala, what is the speed on that Jolteon? I don't understand how it can be slower than my Garchomp.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Shion, I know you're just looking to get better, and I admire that, but nobody else (well the good trainers) here asks like this, we go out and find the info for ourselves.
> 
> And the best place, that you can ALWAYS find this kind of info, is Smogon.
> 
> ...



this helps me ALOT.

+rep for you!!!


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

koalakid said:


> come on pleaz any one :/





Mecha Wolf said:


> Koala, what is the speed on that Jolteon? I don't understand how it can be slower than my Garchomp.



well on lv 61 220 hmmm on lv 100 maybe 250-270 how is your garchomp so fast


Hero's Card said:


> Hmm battle anyone?



want vs me?(my code bottom of my sig


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

koalakid said:


> well on lv 61 220 hmmm on lv 100 maybe 250-270 how is your garchomp so fast



It's Jolly, and EV trained in speed. But there are faster ones out there. It's IV is not top notch when it comes to speed, only in the lower 20s.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

that explains alot!!!!!! lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol i'm almost out of friend space xDDD oh well 6 vs 6/ no legends/level 100/single. Koala


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

ok let me add u


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

im out of space........^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

No offense, but I predict an ugly battle, and not for Hero.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

hey mecha.. the fight we had yesterday was quite intense...

anyone wants to fight?... i'm sick of being breeding for two days and not getting exactly what i want XD...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey mecha.. the fight we had yesterday was quite intense...
> 
> anyone wants to fight?...



Yuh, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

blindy....i will fight u as long as u have your passport


*reps for avatar*


*hopes for it soon*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 13, 2007)

I have so much space!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

It seems as your whole team can be easily swept with Gyarados/Starmie :/ you should considering getting a wall ^^


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

i lost lol i manged to beat 1 poke yea!!!! blind itachi ill vs you also ill vs basye if you want.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> It seems as your whole team can be easily swept with Gyarados/Starmie :/ you should considering getting a wall ^^



im training my umpy so i used teddy as a replacement lol i thought it would be funny.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

koalakid said:


> i lost lol i manged to beat 1 poke yea!!!! blind itachi ill vs you also ill vs basye if you want.



okay.. added and ready if you want... lvl100 no legends no duplicate items etc...

@Countach: uh?...


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

ok sure hold on.


----------



## Countach (Jun 13, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> okay.. added and ready if you want... lvl100 no legends no duplicate items etc...
> 
> @Countach: uh?...



u dont want to battle i see 


anybody else?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

me after im done


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Repost on Ttar stats.

How is my Tyranitar?

Tyranitar@Choice Band

Lv. 59

Serious

Atk: 192
Def: 161
Sp. Atk: 126
Sp. Def: 132
Speed: 114

EarthQuake
Stone Edge
Ice Fang
Crunch


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

J said:


> Repost on Ttar stats.
> 
> How is my Tyranitar?
> 
> ...



What EVs does it have?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Mainly defense and Sp. Def EV's

It's not going so good though V_V


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

aahhhh almost beat u blind. ok wats your code catach


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice Game koala... i thought the teddiursa was going to be used for some kind of combo... why you use it?...

i hate jolteons lol... and i was trying to freeze your milotic but it froze me before and easier XDDDD...

*is on the lobby for any other who wants to fight*


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

yeah lol uhmmm im using teddy as a replacement until i lv up my umpy and plus he is so smexy! i tried to use earthquake on your darpion but to slow. that match was fun though.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

J said:


> Mainly defense and Sp. Def EV's
> 
> It's not going so good though V_V



It's hard to tell how good stats are without exact EV's. I would suggest rare candying it or daycaring it till lvl 20 next time and then calculate IV.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

countach wat is your friend code.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

So keep it in Daycare a few days?  Is that what you're saying?  I don't have any candies to give it V_V


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

blind rematch?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

J said:


> So keep it in Daycare a few days?  Is that what you're saying?  I don't have any candies to give it V_V



Actually, put in daycare ,then just bike up and down that route going through the town. It'll get to lvl 20 soon enough. But save before you put in daycare, then when you get the stat at lvl 20, shut down without saving so you can start at lvl 1.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

error srry blind


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

error*slams computar*


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

itachi you owned me lol.rematch?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 13, 2007)

anyone else want to vs


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 13, 2007)

koala: let's fight again when the teddiursa is replaced =P...

what did you asked about my heracross?... i think you said that it was faster... well itmaybe was because it has perfect speed maxed out...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

@Koala. Omfg dude stop double/triple and quadruple posting -___________-
Use the Edit button.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok Koala, I'll face you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2007)

Gene and Koalakid I added you guys so add me if you want to meet up in the lobby for some battles.

Anyone else want to battle?
I'm not going under the item clause right now, cause I'm waiting for some people to get on to get this one tournament going.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey Duy, add me, I wanna vattle you.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

Lol I only have 4 friend spaces left ,_,
Battle anyone?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2007)

J said:


> Hey Duy, add me, I wanna vattle you.



Sorry for the late reply, I'll add you right now and see you on.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh crap -.-

You're about to sweep through my team


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

J or Duy i'll battle any of you after your done


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Ok.

I'll just need some way to get past that damn DDing Gyarados


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 13, 2007)

Guess what I got in the Pokemon Store? (Besides overpriced Pokemon merchandise)

A flying Pikachu! (too bad it has crappy stats)


----------



## Jazz (Jun 13, 2007)

Wait, what?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 13, 2007)

Pokemon store?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Pokemon store?



Yah know, the one near the Armani Exchange and Bendel's. (my two favorite stores)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 13, 2007)

The Nintendo center?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 13, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> The Nintendo center?



No, it's not the Nintendo center, it's a Pokemon themed store in Mid-town, kinda like the NBC store or the Warner Brother's store.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

I hate battling with Duy. Longest hardest impossiblest eviles slowest horribles lamest boringfull battle ever ._. His ownage is far and wide D:<


----------



## Masaki (Jun 13, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> The Nintendo center?



You mean Pokemon center?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 13, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I hate battling with Duy. Longest hardest impossiblest eviles slowest horribles lamest boringfull battle ever ._. His ownage is far and wide D:<



GG, did you really have to crit me like 10million times before you go down?

I worked so hard for that early game Gyarados setup and you just had to crit+flinch me  . Match would've ended long ago............  . I hate resorting to plan sacrifice something to kill Blissey, cause you know that's gonna be a 10million year long match.

Still battling if someone is interested.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

I thank God that I'm on block A of the tourny. I thank God. Block C is where the real tourny is, with all the ownage.(coughduyanddrei)cough)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 13, 2007)

My Partner's AWOL.  Will I automatically win?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 13, 2007)

Question: When you factor Pokerus in, does it double the normal EV gain plus the Power Item EV gain or just the normal EV gain? 

 In other words, does it go say a Pokemon gives 1 EV. Does it go [(1EV * 2) + 4 Power Item EV's] or [(1EV + 4 Power Item EV's) * 2]?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 13, 2007)

I believe its like this. Count the EV first of the pokemon then double it(Pokerus) and add the 4 from the item*[(1EV * 2) + 4 Power Item EV's]*. Not sure though I havent experimented with those items yet :/. But it would be the most logical thing unless its broken x]

Pokerus + Macho brace + Pokemon Ev+ Item = too good and fast to be true D:


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 13, 2007)

What you say is true^

Ok, now that 2Shea gave me that site, im ready to train my team to REAL competetive play!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmm i went through different sites i digged this up..somewhere.

X represents EVs.

Macho Brace: x * 2 
w/pokerus: (x * 2) * 2

Power Items: x + 4
w/pokerus: (x + 4) * 2


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll battle you Skeets.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright,Let me add your FC.I'll be in there in a minute.
Item clause ok with you?


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, it's fine with me.
Uh . . . was it me or you?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Had to be you.My Connect is just fine.I've been battling all day..


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

That's awkward because my vent is still going fine and nothing stopped.  Try to battle again?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Let me host it then.

Edit:You're gonna have to host.


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

That's awkward.  I guess it's my ds.
When I try to connect to you it asks me to reconnect to wfc after awhile trying to connect to you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

GG,Davee.
Great team you got there.
The Spikes really hurt you though.


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha, yeah. I am still not sure how those barbs work. *shrug*
I need something for Umbreon to hold D:


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Davee Battle?


----------



## Davee (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh sorry not tonight. I'd like to sleep now hehe.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

D:<. Battle anyone else?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

I'll go for it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

K give me asec... No legendaries


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

i am up 4 a battle


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 14, 2007)

jlouis32 said:


> i am up 4 a battle



alright then see you in the lobby. 6v6 lvl 100 no legends


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Wth happened? O_O


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't fucking know


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Wana try again then?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Sure, I'll go for it.


EDIT: What the fuck is this shit!? My router's trippin' on acid!


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

surf is gay alcazar
lol j/p
good battle


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



i will
enter my FC


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 14, 2007)

GG jlouis.

Hero I haven't battled you before, up to it after you are done with prinny?


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone willing 2 give up a charmander or its evolved forms?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm Adding your FC now Jlouis.
No Ubers item clause ok?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow lol NP you won GG ^^ I forgot togekiss was Spaatacker D:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Can't believe I won, so close too. My router was not trippin' on this much acid before, man. GG btw.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone wana battle? or maybe a rematch NP


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Anyone wana battle? or maybe a rematch NP



lol Sure, got nothing better to do. On a random note I found a pokemon mortal combat AMV

EDIT: How in the hell did I forget that I didn't get trick room off!?


----------



## jlouis32 (Jun 14, 2007)

Good battle skeets


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah,Good Game.Bad switch in with Lucario though.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm this time you dint have your Gyarados and dusknoir so it seems it was easier to defeat you  Great match though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, chalk this loss up to stupidity and forgetfulness. GG btw. Still my fault, though


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Btw skeets you got your Badge yet?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Badge?If it's about the Gym Leaders thing,than no since I'm not one...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

O_O Every Person can participate in the Gym battles... with any pokemon except ubers   Go to countach's Gym thread and ask for a battle. Me and Mecha were the first to battle and we won ^^ So you can just go and ask for a battle and if you win you'll  get the badge, remember ice is your friend. My blissey was so happy there  (lol xDDD)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Meh,maybe later.I'm just trying to shorten my Rotation,for possible line up changes in the Tourney.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

battle? any1 X_D


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

DD good morning. I would like to battle but I must conserve my record of 9 loses D:< .... xDD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

9 loses oO to who?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

No I mean 9 loses in my card   not consecutive (if it were I woulda deleted my life long ago xDDD)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

so, u dont wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe later?


----------



## Tempest (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone know where I can dl either diamond or pearl in english for the visual boy advance for the computer?

PM me please!

Thanks.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Lulz this is a DS game not a GBA game xD


----------



## Tempest (Jun 14, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lulz this is a DS game not a GBA game xD



Well there are emulators for the computer that plays the games, I just don`t know where to find the Diamond/Pearl ones... =[


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

I know  But if I'm not mistaken VBA is an emulator for GBA games only...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Skeets is now made with 99% more battle than me .

Anyways any info on the next... pokemon game that is brother to D/P? (Like Gold/Silver then Crystal)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

skeets, i can battle 8)

EDIT: im just inside waiting... 8)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm going to buy Pearl today after I am done swimming at my girlfriend's house. Also, I've been looking into Wi-Fi and stuff for battles with people from the Internet. Can anyone explain how the whole Wi-Fi thing works?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Do you have wireless internet or do you plan on buying the USB?

Both are easy to set up and anyone here can help you with wireless and the manual for the USB is very easy and quick to understand/install


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't have wireless Internet, so I am going to have to buy the USB. I'm not sure about all of this stuff. I'm not too good with technology. I was rethinking the whole idea though because everyone I challenge online is going to have all level 100 Pokémon and I am going to lose every battle. I am not a sore loser. I don't mind losing sometimes, but for me to pay $30 for Wi-Fi to battle Pokémon and lose every battle would piss me off.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Theres an auto level function so all pokemon level to 50 or 100 for the rest of the battle ^^ (They return to normal level after though)
So dont worry about levels just think about properly EV/IV training your pokemon and making good balanced teams


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> I don't have wireless Internet, so I am going to have to buy the USB. I'm not sure about all of this stuff. I'm not too good with technology. I was rethinking the whole idea though because everyone I challenge online is going to have all level 100 Pok?mon and I am going to lose every battle. I am not a sore loser. I don't mind losing sometimes, but for me to pay $30 for Wi-Fi to battle Pok?mon and lose every battle would piss me off.



The game auto levels the pokemon to either 50 or 100 so the level of your pokemon will have nothing to do with you winning or losing. Your tactics and strategy will have everything to do with it though so if you believe  those are solid buying the game won't be a waste.

Also the game has been out in japan since 06 but that didn't stop us from making kickass teams so i doubt it would stop anyone else.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 14, 2007)

Alright, I'll probably buy it then. I gotta save some money though. My girlfriend is giving me the money for Pearl as a graduation gift and I bought my friend's DS Lite for $100 so I'm broke after I buy Pearl. Thanks for the help though. I'll be back when I am ready to battle.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo good morning. ^^ Hey everyone is a Forrestres a good pokemon ? I was thinking of a

Toxic spikes
Spikes
Rapid spin
Rock slide

But Im not sure :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dreikoo good morning. ^^ Hey everyone is a Forrestres a good pokemon ? I was thinking of a
> 
> Toxic spikes
> Spikes
> ...



Morning  .

Foretress with explosion and some sort of tank setup could work...but it's fire weakness and mediocre stats won't make it one of the best by any means. Maybe in a double battle trick room team with alot of ghosts and slow "explosive" pokemon it could have a place.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh I see... I was also thinking of a Shuckle but that guy can extend matches to million years and if someone has a DDer (Gyarados/Salamence) or a effective Phazer (Skarmory) I could be killed faster than it was normally intended to :/
Argh I need a good Defensive tank @_@


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh man just saw your post DD,I'll be in there in a sec.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Oh I see... I was also thinking of a Shuckle but that guy can extend matches to million years and if someone has a DDer (Gyarados/Salamence) or a effective Phazer (Skarmory) I could be killed faster than it was normally intended to :/
> Argh I need a good Defensive tank @_@




Try dusknoir...i happened to breed one with 31 Ivs in def and a def nature and it has 135 base def and Sdef and 100 base Att and combined with will o' wisp it takes nearly zero dmg from any physical attackers if it holds leftovers. The only thing of it that sucks is it's spd but it can learn trick room so that is remedied.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh yea Dusknoir that thing is super annoying @_@ Should I try...

Confuse ray
Will-o-wisp
Trick room
Thunderpunch (I swear to God every Gyarados that I fought had Taunt this must be remedied and I have enough Ice beamers )


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Oh yea Dusknoir that thing is super annoying @_@ Should I try...
> 
> Confuse ray
> Will-o-wisp
> ...



I'd replace confuse ray and maybe Tpunch too with either icepunch or shadowpunch or earthquake. His 100 base attack is too much of an attraction for me to ignore. Because if your tank with the uber defences can sweep too...that's something crazy .


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Looks like I'll have to bring my Breloom counter when ever I battle you..DD
Wanna test it out?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

ahahah XD i was hoping u would XDDDD....


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Nah,I just went with the team I was using earlier.I don't know why My Donphan didn't have Lum berry when it always has it....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

xD... i was like hmm... i thought u had lum berry on ur donphan XD... and then i thought u had it on ur starmie cos u switched it to that XDDDD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Give me a sec while I get my pokes ready,see if it works out.
Edit:I'm going back in now,see if it works..


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

u mean another battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow I didn't counter it at all...
I just got a lucky brake with my Noir being Paralyzed...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

haha yeah XD,
guess bronzong stalled u a bit on ur counters ^^'


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

But you got what I was going for right?
I was using faster pokes to do Substitute in order to avoid the Spore.
Jolteon had Hyper beam cause I didn't get HP ice...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

haha yeah i got what u were doing ^^

edit: lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Lol @ the comic DD. She dint save? D:<
Edit: DD battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

x_Dnot now,TV time 83

and i just had two battles XD that was exhausting XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh lol k... I'll be sleeping then good night x]


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a Glizor as a defensive tank, since it's atk and spd aren't too shabby.

Earthquake, U-turn, Swords Dance, Wing Atk 
Hows these atks sound on him?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Glizor as a defensive tank, since it's atk and spd aren't too shabby.
> 
> Earthquake, U-turn, Swords Dance, Wing Atk
> Hows these atks sound on him?



Wing attack is a nono. if anything replace it with aerial ace but there are better attacks for it like ice or fire fang or poison jab. 

And it's spd and attack are decent...not as great as it's def but not bad by any means.


----------



## Allen89 (Jun 14, 2007)

Or cloyster, with his 507 defense + toxic spikes and Spikes. That combined with stealth rock and maybe sand storm makes a pretty deadly combo.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

... remember that pokemon i was trying to breed?...

yesterday before fighting i released all the others i got to clean my boxes... i was sure i had it on my party... but after fighting i noticed it wasn't that pokemon and that i released the one i worked for two days to get DX...

Advice:

ALWAYS DOUBLE CHECK BEFORE RELEASING ANYTHING OR YOU'LL REGRET IT REALLY HARD...

T/___________\T...

time to start again XP...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ... remember that pokemon i was trying to breed?...
> 
> yesterday before fighting i released all the others i got to clean my boxes... i was sure i had it on my party... but after fighting i noticed it wasn't that pokemon and that i released the one i worked for two days to get DX...
> 
> ...



Ouch :/

Btw when you say "worked for it" what does that include? Cause i can nature and IV breed and EV train a few pokes a day...so if it took you 2 days did you like lvl it to 100 or something? lol (and if you did that how could you release it...prolly it's not that)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ouch :/
> 
> Btw when you say "worked for it" what does that include? Cause i can nature and IV breed and EV train a few pokes a day...so if it took you 2 days did you like lvl it to 100 or something? lol (and if you did that how could you release it...prolly it's not that)



i bred packs of 5 of them... then save/use rare candy/calculate values/store better and throw wrong natures and iv's/repeat

i've done it for two days and i got one with 31 hp, 31 atk and 31 spd... i was looking for one with high def so i was deciding if either i was going to use it or use it for breeding... nothing would be lost if i used it for breeding... so i decided to stop and fight to take a break...

then tragedy happened when i went to the pc...

at least i still have the genepool for the 31 atk... it will just take me this day to find something good for the tournament...


----------



## Magic (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ... remember that pokemon i was trying to breed?...
> 
> yesterday before fighting i released all the others i got to clean my boxes... i was sure i had it on my party... but after fighting i noticed it wasn't that pokemon and that i released the one i worked for two days to get DX...
> 
> ...



TRY MARKING UR PKMN LIKE WITH A HEART OR SOMETHING >.> 
i understand your pain though...
Guess what guys ican play ppl online once again  i transfered my wifi connection crap to my new DS !!!!
This one is my very own and i got it for 10 usd 


Question: can post a link toan online iv calculator...
thx ill rep u for it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

So much for 2Shea's chat room....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

I check it out here and there but no1s on...it's back a few dozen pages so there should be a thread for it or something so we could access it without having to search 30 pages of posts .


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> TRY MARKING UR PKMN LIKE WITH A HEART OR SOMETHING >.>
> Question: can post a link toan online iv calculator...
> thx ill rep u for it




i was so sure i trashed the bad one and was so tired that i didn't check XP...

here's the calc i use... and that serebii uses too XDDD..


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Ok, I used the IV calculator and got this O_X

Tyranitar, Serious LvL60 - HP: 202 (19/4) | Atk: 184 (31/3) | Def: 155 (31/2) | Sp.Atk: 128 (15/3) | Sp.Def: 134 (15/2) | Spd: 96 (31/2) | Hidden Power: 30, FIGHTING | Format: stat (IV/EP)


So what does it mean?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> Ok, I used the IV calculator and got this O_X
> 
> Tyranitar, Serious LvL60 - HP: 202 (19/4) | Atk: 184 (31/3) | Def: 155 (31/2) | Sp.Atk: 128 (15/3) | Sp.Def: 134 (15/2) | Spd: 96 (31/2) | Hidden Power: 30, FIGHTING | Format: stat (IV/EP)
> 
> ...



Your results make no sense. Your input of his EVs or something of that sort must be wrong. What i can tell you however is that his attack is way too low for his lvl. My salamence at lvl 50 has 198 attack and that's even not the max and Ttar has the same max potential attack as salamence.

 Also his nature is neutral while it should have been an attack one. Adamant would be the best for a Ttar.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

hey J heard u got in the toury congrats


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank's Basye

@Dre: 

Man, this stuffis confusing V_V


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> Thank's Basye
> 
> @Dre:
> 
> Man, this stuffis confusing V_V



Well...if you don't somehow record the EV points he has gotten during his training there is no way of finding out his IVs. So (since i figure you didn't record em) don't worry about that one and if you really want to be good competitively just train another Ttar with  a proper nature and you can record it's EVs this time.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Just doing my duty:

Pokemon chat room....

​


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 14, 2007)

do you have to pay for the online subscription of wifi 

ps which Pokemon is the best dragon type i am leaning towards dragonite


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

theredfox12 said:


> do you have to pay for the online subscription of wifi
> 
> ps which Pokemon is the best dragon type i am leaning towards dragonite


Don't think so, and i would say Salamence.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

theredfox12 said:


> do you have to pay for the online subscription of wifi



No , nintendo provides it freely.



> ps which Pokemon is the best dragon type i am leaning towards dragonite



Why? Arceus with dragon plate palkia dialga rayquaza and even the nonlegendary garchomp and salamence all have better stats and movesets. Dragonite is only better than flygon altaria and about equal to kingdra.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

What's a good moveset for Rayquaza?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> What's a good moveset for Rayquaza?



He can do lots of things....my fav style is either Cb outrager or SD combined with extremespeed and Dclaw and the rest what you want.

He can be a Sp sweeper too but it's not my style of a rayquaza. 

(extremespeed is a terrible thing to waste  )


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Would this be a good moveset for CBKing?:
Adamant /Ev's 252 Atk/252 Spd/ 6 HP
Earthquake
Night Slash
Giga Impact
Brick Break


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

I got this off smogon.

This is the Typhlosion I plan to make.

But I have one question.

name: SubBlaze
move 1: Substitute
move 2: Fire Blast / Flamethrower
move 3: Hidden Power Ice / Solarbeam
move 4: Sunny Day
item: Petaya Berry
nature: Timid / Modest
*evs: 252 SpAtk / 252 Spd / 4 HP*

I do not get the EV's. It says speed and all that, but what does it mean?

Dies it tell me what EV's it will give me?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 14, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Would this be a good moveset for CBKing?:
> Adamant /Ev's 252 Atk/252 Spd/ 6 HP
> Earthquake
> Night Slash
> ...



Its 4 HP, not six 

Looks pretty good to me, but why don't you try a jolly nature instead of an adamant nature.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> Ok, I used the IV calculator and got this O_X
> 
> Tyranitar, Serious LvL60 - HP: 202 (*19*/4) | Atk: 184 (*31*/3) | Def: 155 (*31*/2) | Sp.Atk: 128 (*15*/3) | Sp.Def: 134 (*15*/2) | Spd: 96 (*31*/2) | Hidden Power: 30, FIGHTING | Format: stat (IV/EP)
> 
> ...



u did the calculations wrong 8__D, did u enter the EVs?

but the thing to look out for are the ones i higlighted in bold.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

It says to which stats you put those EV's in.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2007)

If you all still want the chat going and all that, then we need a better way of getting the word out. I wish we could have a link to it at the top of every page xD

Either way, it worked out really well that first night, so I think its a good thing. We just need to get more people using it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> If you all still want the chat going and all that, then we need a better way of getting the word out. I wish we could have a link to it at the top of every page xD
> 
> Either way, it worked out really well that first night, so I think its a good thing. We just need to get more people using it.



You could make a different thread about it...a live chat battle convo thread somewhat like this but it will have a link for the chat on it's first page so people can find it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> If you all still want the chat going and all that, then we need a better way of getting the word out. I wish we could have a link to it at the top of every page xD
> 
> Either way, it worked out really well that first night, so I think its a good thing. We just need to get more people using it.



Maybe have it on the first page of this thread?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You could make a different thread about it...a live chat battle convo thread somewhat like this but it will have a link for the chat on it's first page so people can find it.



Sounds good, I'll go do it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Its 4 HP, not six
> 
> Looks pretty good to me, but why don't you try a jolly nature instead of an adamant nature.



Because I don't have a Jolly ditto


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2007)

Chat thread is up now, go check it out... and join the chat!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I got this off smogon.
> 
> This is the Typhlosion I plan to make.
> 
> ...



Can anyone answer this?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

No it means you put 252 evs into Speed,252 into S.Attack and 4 into Hp.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone want to vs me?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

I get it now...

Thanks Skeets!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid I'll battle you.
6vs 6 no Ubers Item clause ok with you?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

ready!!! for the battle


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 14, 2007)

I got your FC just let me know when you're ready.


----------



## EliteFour Haizu (Jun 14, 2007)

does anyone have an AR for DS?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 14, 2007)

EliteFour Haizu said:


> does anyone have an AR for DS?



No, we don't support that kind of stuff around here.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

ready skeets


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

EliteFour Haizu said:


> does anyone have an AR for DS?



No. We're not cheaters here.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2007)

EliteFour Haizu said:


> does anyone have an AR for DS?



We do not cheat, GTFO.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No. We're not cheaters here.



:sweat

OK ONE DEOXYS


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> :sweat
> 
> OK ONE DEOXYS



What do you mean?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What do you mean?



I used AR to hack A shiny Deoxys.

So your statement made me confess :rofl


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

J said:


> I used AR to hack A shiny Deoxys.
> 
> So your statement made me confess :rofl



Oh...i thought you accused me of something lol. (was it because of the beating my legit deoxys handed to your team?  )


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 14, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Its 4 HP, not six
> 
> Looks pretty good to me, but why don't you try a jolly nature instead of an adamant nature.



Slaking won't be outrunning anything so Jolly would be a huge waste, Adamant however will give it that boost to it's already huge damage output. Also, you can have 6 but the remainding 2 does nothing.

I'll be on if anyone wants to join my game.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone want a v100 double


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Oh...i thought you accused me of something lol. (was it because of the beating my legit deoxys handed to your team?  )



No


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid said:


> anyone want a v100 double



Sure, add me.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

ok you add me tooo. wats your fc


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

It's in my trainer card.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

o srrry lol. also no legendaries or items.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid said:


> o srrry lol. also no legendaries or items.



No leftovers? ;_;

OK


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

srry nope :/


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey, Koala, how old are you? You sound really young


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

koalakid said:


> o srrry lol. also no legendaries or items.



No leftovers? ;_;

OK

EDIT:  OMG, wut happened?  I got DC'ed


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

hmmm 15 years old. how old r u(my voice sounds messed up on wifi) wat dude wat happened. rematch double battle royal!!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm 18.

And I don't know what happened


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

ok go back on wi fi


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

Woo Critical Hit!

Is that your mom talking in the background? lol


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

yeah :/ r u still weeping from my fuzzy teddy bet u r.lol roml


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

No, you just got lucky XD

That was the best match I've had in a while


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

im glad that was fun as hell. fear the fuzzy teddy bear of doom. XD antbodsy else dare to challenge me and my fuzzy teddy bear in a lv100 double.i do way better in double battles!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 14, 2007)

teddy? what? an ursaring?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

no teediursa.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 14, 2007)

A Teddiursa that used Facade like no other.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 14, 2007)

anybody else want a match(double lv 100)


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 14, 2007)

Im currently testing what i have so far... anyone want to battle? (5 vs 5, Lv100)


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 14, 2007)

Spamarific.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

lol.. can someone test what happens when a shedinja has focus sash? XDDDDDDDDD?...


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol.. can someone test what happens when a shedinja has focus sash? XDDDDDDDDD?...



You really don't want to know.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> lol.. can someone test what happens when a shedinja has focus sash? XDDDDDDDDD?...



It doesn't lose any Hp from the attack. I faced one in the battle park.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

so only status or weather can kill it?... wtf lol...


----------



## Serp (Jun 14, 2007)

what about a hp up on shedninja


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> so only status or weather can kill it?... wtf lol...



And dark ghost fire rock and flying attacks too.


And no matter how much EVs it gets in Hp it can only have 1 hp.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

checked and it indeed endures one hit and dies at the next...

i wonder... maybe you can get hit once and use a confuse ray in that turn..

then switch a counter... then maybe.. and just maybe... if you switch shedinja again the item effect will work again?... i guess not but i can happen... program failures happen...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Good day everyone. Battle anyone? I prefer someone I haven't battled in a while


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess I will hero


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2007)

Herooooo, I'll battle you too~, also go on MSN


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

K Basye   


@ yoshi. okay I'll log on now xD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

u name the rules


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

6 vs 6
100
no legend
single


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

no items ok


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Argh... k give me a sec


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

lol u all ways have items


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

You ran? o-o


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 14, 2007)

god I didnt pick up the right pokemon in my pc

all I had left was tyranitar and houndoom


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry Yoshi for D/c my computer froze >_>;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 14, 2007)

Can you reconnect to MSN?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 14, 2007)

anyone have a modest cyndaquil?


----------



## nyu (Jun 14, 2007)

i might have one


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone up for battles?

My new team still needs some test runs.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 15, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Anyone up for battles?
> 
> My new team still needs some test runs.



I'll battle you.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcazar, you wanna battle? I don't think I have battled you.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 15, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Alcazar, you wanna battle? I don't think I have battled you.


let me just finish with Duy.

EDIT: Alright I'm done, waiting in lobby.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 15, 2007)

GG Alcazar...so glad my Gyarados is bulky. Also I had no idea what Yanmega is capable of, it's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Alcazar can I fight you too? I haven't battled you before


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 15, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Alcazar...so glad my Gyarados is bulky. Also I had no idea what Yanmega is capable of, it's pretty good stuff.



Yanmega is always a surprise for everyone... also I wish I hadn't done that accidental switch in x_o


Hero's Card said:


> Alcazar can I fight you too? I haven't battled you before



sure let me just finish with mecha.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

GG, Alcazar. I knew all was lost when I saw your INfernape.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 15, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Alcazar. I knew all was lost when I saw your INfernape.



Likewise, and here I thought I lost when ninjask showed up.

Hero I'm in lobby.

*EDIT*: lol, what happenned?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Dammit... sorry my fault >_< my computer froze. Already happened with Yoshi... I wonder whats wrong with it. Only when I connect the USB it freezes like that.
Al lets continue our match later... I need to fix this... plus you were winning too and it isnt fair that I get d/c (though an accident) each time


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 15, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dammit... sorry my fault >_< my computer froze. Already happened with Yoshi... I wonder whats wrong with it. Only when I connect the USB it freezes like that.
> Al lets continue our match later... I need to fix this... plus you were winning too and it isnt fair that I get d/c (though an accident) each time



Alright then we will battle at another time.

Time for me to call it a night.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

.....modest cyndaquil anyone?


----------



## Magic (Jun 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....modest cyndaquil anyone?




You trading or u want one?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

I want one^^^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 15, 2007)

when will you learn that this is not the trading thread?...


----------



## Jazz (Jun 15, 2007)

when he logs back on XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> when will you learn that this is not the trading thread?...



When somebody EVER replies to my posts



J said:


> when he logs back on XD



*LOL!!!!!!*

I should put these quotes into my sig.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

battle anyone ?


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jun 15, 2007)

I like pokemon...


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

Hemino Hyuuga said:


> I like pokemon...



spam. dont spam.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Koala lets battle  I want to play againts ubers so you can use ubers if you want ^^


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

sure no thanx i dont like to play wit ubers but fine ill play wit 1. then next round ill vs you wi a team of ubers. ok


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Davee said:


> Anybody want to battle?



I'll fight you.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

after im done ok davee


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Okay, I'll get on.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol 2 hp left on my Gyarados xD and lol teddiursa


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

ill vs you davee let me add u and u add me!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh Davee we were suppose to battle today  when you finish lets battle quick.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

hero you fiend you killed my teddy and he was going to use rock slide and kill tu gyrados


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm sorry lol xD I wanted to kill him the long evilest slowest painfullest way but I was afraid of me DC so I had to make it quick x]


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

then y didnt u use dragon dance and pysic on you gyrados


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Pysic? xD and my Gyarados cannot be beat >


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Good game, Mecha. D:

Who's next?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

GG, Davee. Suprise you are sticking to your guns on a full eevee team.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Me davee


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah . . . it's tough, but it is also fun. 

OKay, Hero.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

then im next kid wit da eevee team!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

3on 3
1 uber
1 item clause 
lv100

 anytakers


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 15, 2007)

An Eeveelution team player!?... hey.. i have a friend (Black Zabuza) who fights like that too... maybe i can convince him to fight with you some day XD...


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

u done davee


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

GG Davee ^^ It seems that I found a way to beat you


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha, not much I can do.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello i did request a battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp lets go.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

did u check my rules


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Yes. I hate 3 vs 3 but oh well...


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

ok see u there in 3


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp i'm in the lobby waiting  Having problems?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

yea it disconnected once im coming back


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

I disconnected here too O_o...


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

davee your freakin invinciple substitu i used 6xrock slide 4xblizzard 2xtwister
all hitting your substiute and it luived through it all that is the biggest BS i've ever heard of.lol


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Good game, Koalakid.  I've never played a double battle before.
After you took out my Jolteon I was sure I lost.
But somehow I managed.
Thanks for my first double battle.

I was surprised the substitute survived those too.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

your welcome *coughriggedgodlysubstiutecough*lol


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Um . . . I'm sure it's because of the defense I had.
I did have 2 acid armor up (that's +4 stage) and reflect.

Itachi, I need to see how your friend does it.
I am very unsure of how to play the team because I guess it has a lot of weakness.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

yo eevee kid wanna fight


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Actually Davee your team is one of the most balanced I seen. With all BT and Power up it can sweep a whole team faster than Gyarados. ^^ But you have to be carefull of Phazers those make your team crumble fast.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

double battle anyone? no ubers,no item,no cheap.


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah Phazers really kick my butt.  I'll battle you Serp


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

I'll battle you Koala  but give me a sec to take out items


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

koalkid how many 3 on 3 or 6on 6

 davee state ur rules

and is anyone interested in a low lv battle like lv20-40 i need to test out my newly trained babies


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

6v6
100
singles
ummm i have item clause items right now or else they'd all be leftovers haha
but i don't mind


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

im ready serp


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol you deleted me?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@davee ubers or no ubers


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

No ubers haha


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle? It'll be my first time so its a free win for you.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Wtf? I wanted to fight with Koala and hes fighting Davee? and serp wanted to fight davee but hes fighting Koala? O_o

Edit: argh nvm


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@davee thats mean just let me add ur code and see u online


----------



## Davee (Jun 15, 2007)

Serp,if you're on I think I entered the wrong friend code
can you type it out for me?

I'm sorry Serp.
I have to go right now.
maybe later tonight?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

my code is 5112 0229 6262


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

ok hero go on wifi lv 100 double


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Koala whats rules?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

so anyone wanna take on my low levels


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

no ubers,items


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok again, does anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@takumi wanna try and take on my low levels lv 20-30 
it will be fun


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

K thats cool but I'm still gonna lose.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

why there only 20-30 so is that a yes 
6 on 6 auto to lv50


----------



## koalakid (Jun 15, 2007)

ill vs u takumi after im done


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@takumi im waiting in the lobby


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Good battle Koala. Dammit I DC while I killed your last pokemon ><  Oh well battle anyone?


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

well i lost guess my lv25s need more training i should have used the lv100s


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha, when you sent out that Deoxey I was like Oh shiz.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi battle?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2007)

Finished my Gym Leader Thread  


 Ice-type Gym Leader Thread


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Takumi battle?



Yeah sure. 

6 on 6 
lv50 ?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

K cool with me


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Haha can we do Only legendaries are Dialga and Palkia?  Or no?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Well... you can use 1 uber if you want  But not a whole uber team @_@ I wont use them though.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

@taku i heard u panic at deoxys  only lv30 

@kira im in the process of making my gym badge


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn hero I can't get anything right.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyway we can group the Gym threads together? Countach's thread is kinda slipping and I'm afraid it might slip into the second page and get lost forever.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

we can alwasy bump or wait for the pokemon sub section


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Damn hero I can't get anything right.



Nah its just that you let me build up a Gyarados with DD and thats horrible. Good counters for Gyarados are jolteons maybe you should get a Jolteon and ditch that Luxray ^^


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn man I'm getting a Gyrados.




Hero's Card said:


> Nah its just that you let me build up a Gyarados with DD and thats horrible. Good counters for Gyarados are jolteons maybe you should get a Jolteon and ditch that Luxray ^^



Yeah I wanna get a Jolteon but Don't you have to have a national dex? I got 8 pokemon left.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi check your PMs lol


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi, wanna battle? I haven't fought you yet.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Takumi, wanna battle? I haven't fought you yet.



Yeah sure in a minute I gotta trade with Dreikoo first.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 15, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Yeah sure in a minute I gotta trade with Dreikoo first.



Just post when you're done.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 15, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Just post when you're done.



Hey man were gonna have to duel later, I'll pm you when.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

DUEL!!!!1!!!  YU-GI-OH
ahh the good old days, btw does anyone here know of a good phyical sweeper i can use to fuck up steel types


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 15, 2007)

Infernape.Make it A mixed Sweeper and it can OHKO most if not all Steel pokes.
You'd want it mixed since Close Combat does nothing to Metagross/Bronzong,but Overheat OHKO's it.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 15, 2007)

Arg, I'm really getting behind with all of this.  I've only trained one Pokemon (Porygon), and haven't even fully evolved it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 15, 2007)

Damn...I gotta open up my gym too....

I made one badge, but I might draw it instead...<<


----------



## Masaki (Jun 15, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Damn...I gotta open up my gym too....
> 
> I made one badge, but I might draw it instead...<<



I'm talking about just competitive battling in general.  Unless Shadow Blade relinquishes his gym, forget me even being a leader.

Plus the entire issue with my router.


----------



## Serp (Jun 15, 2007)

show us the badge yoshi


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

I will/ might redo it..<<


*Pinnacle Badge*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome badge, yoshi. I want to fight your for it now!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

But, but, but...I'm also a GFXer...so I wanna make my thread really glitzy with graphics...I guess I'll go make my intro banner...<< and I might do the rules and such as part of a pic too...<<


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> But, but, but...I'm also a GFXer...so I wanna make my thread really glitzy with graphics...I guess I'll go make my intro banner...<< and I might do the rules and such as part of a pic too...<<



Awwww! What happened man? You used to be about the battle, man. Now it's all about the glitz?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

Haha...speak for yourself Mr. Business suit ~


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL. I never said I wasn't a sell out.


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 16, 2007)

Who decided who the NF Gym Leaders were?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

I made a better badge..<<



or this one:


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

That is a better badge. When are you planning to open?

@ Fulcata I think it was first come first serve.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I wont be able to take any challengers until maybe tomorrow night after 8, so if I open now, requests will just pile up...<_<

I also wanna make a carrying case so that ppl can put their badges in there (ie, I make as many cases each with one more badge, so that when someone gets a badge, they update their pic), but I don't know if ppl need certain badges to challenge the gym for a badge (like in the game you beat each gym in a certain order)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 16, 2007)

The case things sounds complicated, maybe you shouldn't bother with it. There should be however, a standard size for the badges so they can all look nice and neat next to each other.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshi nice badge  I like the first one of the 2nd you posted 

Btw.... I have something to tell you all... its a secret...be careful it may suprise you 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Low voice*Anyone wana battle?xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, a standard size would be good, I can easily resize mine, so it's no big deal...I'm sure anyone who makes their badge can just resize it too~


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been working on my badge aswell, I may post it at some point tonight.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone interested in battling?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 16, 2007)

Anyone know a good pokemon contest guide?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 16, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Masaki (Jun 16, 2007)

Could someone who has either previously connected with me, or has not failed to connect with me yet help me evolve my Porygon?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

This is my first time ever EV training and just want to know what stats should I train my Infernape in and where should I do it?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

It depends if you wanna make it a special attacker or a physical one, or even a mixed one....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

Sp. Attker sounds nice.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 16, 2007)

Satk can be done in the old mansion.  Put in a GBA game so you can also run into Haunters and Gengars.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

^Thanks, now I just need to get some Burmys to get the Macho Brace and I'm set.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 16, 2007)

I wouldn't bother fighting wild pokemon for EVs...it takes too long and it gets boring because of it.

Fight trainers with teams filled with specific EV giving Pokemon.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 16, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I wouldn't bother fighting wild pokemon for EVs...it takes too long and it gets boring because of it.
> 
> Fight trainers with teams filled with specific EV giving Pokemon.



Like who?

Plus, it can get annoying when you don't get the trainer's attention.

Also, how do I get the Burmies to change their cloak?  I have three of them.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 16, 2007)

You have to battle in certain areas for them to change I think.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 16, 2007)

If you go to youtube and search ev training it has videos telling you where the trainers you need to battle for different points are.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 16, 2007)

Chuunin_jon said:


> If you go to youtube and search ev training it has videos telling you where the trainers you need to battle for different points are.



I will look it up, thanks.

Edit - Ev training spots.

HP.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syv8Bj9yU_c[/YOUTUBE]

Attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV6PhziR1Q8[/YOUTUBE]

Defence.

(Not available at the moment)

Special Attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcYFbrNG9Lo[/YOUTUBE]

Special Defense.

(Not available at the moment)

Speed.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzLg5K2s4fE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 16, 2007)

lol that person's like a retard X_D

but yeah, i posted a while ago the perfect spots for EV training. but no one paid attention, so yeah 8P....


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 16, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol that person's like a retard X_D
> 
> but yeah, i posted a while ago the perfect spots for EV training. but no one paid attention, so yeah 8P....



In battling?

Anyways, I made a thread about evs and stuff.

Link removed


----------



## omni1337 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yo who wants to battle? and will there ever be a kinda tourney when Rev comes out?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm back from the dead!!!!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 16, 2007)

Someone traded me a shiny ditto with max iv in 5 stats.... its probably hacked, but who cares lol


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick match?


----------



## Countach (Jun 17, 2007)

sure lets go wolf


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Countach said:


> sure lets go wolf



I'm online now man.


----------



## Countach (Jun 17, 2007)

who wants to battle

wolf double battle with single teams


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

GG, Count.


----------



## Countach (Jun 17, 2007)

yea good game, if u didnt have focus slash i had u


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Countach said:


> yea good game, if u didnt have focus slash i had u



lol. that's why i had focus sash.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

8O just got the silver trophy! 8D
damn that was annoying >.> after ur 49 streaks, they start using fikin ubers O_O
i mean all of them,theyre teams consist of zapdos, regigigas, lat@s, and the other 3 set ubers O_O.... harsh Y_Y


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

I think you spend too much time in that there Battle Tower, DD. My highest is like 43.

EDIT: You know a few gyms are open now on the forum, right? I ask because I notice you haven't challenge any.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone up for battles?

I think my team is really coming together now...yay!!! 
I'll be in the lobby if you guys are interested.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think you spend too much time in that there Battle Tower, DD. My highest is like 43.
> 
> EDIT: You know a few gyms are open now on the forum, right? I ask because I notice you haven't challenge any.



oh! there are 8O
i never knew lol, cos last time i asked they said 'after' the tournament >.>


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jun 17, 2007)

Damn, im late and just got the game... i hope i'll have a decent team soon to start battling, i've just finished the game and transfered some of my old monsters


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll be in the lobby so feel free to join my games.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

I have some information pertaing the Sheimi event that might be hinting to a gold remake for the DS.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Good morning everyone xD I've been awake from 8:35 PM till now 1:39 pm x].
So battle anyone before I go to sleep ? xD


----------



## NaruSaku191 (Jun 17, 2007)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!! Shiny Surskit from Pokeradar soo happy


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 17, 2007)

wheres an awaking stone I dont seem to have one for my snorunt


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

basye said:


> wheres an awaking stone I dont seem to have one for my snorunt



You need a dawn stone for evolving it.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 17, 2007)

o dawn stone thanks when does your gym open?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

basye said:


> o dawn stone thanks when does your gym open?



Gyms were to open after the tournament. Some people have already opened but only 1-2 are actually open for challenges and i'm concentrating on my tournament team cause i wanna win it and after that i'll open my gym because i'm afraid if i open it now it will distract me from being at my 100% for the tournament.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Mecha lets have a battle... I'm afraid im getting rusty.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

Can anyone help me evolve my Porygon?

I just discovered I have a wireless connection at my grandpa's house.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Masaki, I'll help. PM me when you're ready.

Here's my info:

Name: MICHAEL
Friend Code: 5455 6193 4325


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Masaki, I'll help.
> 
> I'll be waiting online.
> 
> ...



Thanks, entering now.

By the way, I'll need to exit out and re-enter for the Dubious Disc, right?

Also, I'm going in 10 minutes, just so you know.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Exit Out and re-enter for the Dubious disk? Don't you just trade with Porygon2 holding it?

Oh, and PM when you're ready. I edited my post too slow.

Edit: What name do I put for your Friend Code?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Lol talk about being owned slowly T_T


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Exit Out and re-enter for the Dubious disk? Don't you just trade with Porygon2 holding it?
> 
> Oh, and PM when you're ready. I edited my post too slow.



I first need to evolve the Porygon by giving it the Up-Grade.

Oh yeah, and I'm connected now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

GG, Hero. Why did you Skarmory suddenly get slower?


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

I can stay on 5 more minutes, max, TO.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Roar/whirlwing decreases speed 6 stages when used >_<


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Roar/whirlwing decreases speed 6 stages when used >_<



Doesn't it just attack last regardless of situation, like Counter and Mirror Coat?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Ah, that would explain it. I had Brightpowder so guess I was kinda lucky.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> I can stay on 5 more minutes, max, TO.


Well, I really do need my Pokemon back. Do you think you can trade back and forth in time? 

I'm on now, btw.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Well, I really do need my Pokemon back. Do you think you can trade back and forth in time?
> 
> I'm on now, btw.



Crap, I don't see you.

And now I have to go.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, darn.

Disconnecting then.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone have a high lv toxicroak


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Masaki said:


> Doesn't it just attack last regardless of situation, like Counter and Mirror Coat?



Well Serebii says it decreases speed 6 stages the turn its used so it probably explains why everyone thinks it goes last...

I'm thinking of using my friend's crappy regirock... @_@ Skarmory isnt just as usefull now. With all this dual sweepers >_>


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Hero, could you help me with a trade? Trying to complete my Pokedex and I need to get a few of those evolve-with-item evos.

PM me if you're able to.


----------



## Saito (Jun 17, 2007)

Does Anybody want to Battle?  
My FC:3823 5353 9025


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

You know you could just do the trading glitch on GTS =P


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Kamina said:


> Does Anybody want to Battle?
> My FC:3823 5353 9025



I'll battle you.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 17, 2007)

Kamina said:


> Does Anybody want to Battle?
> My FC:3823 5353 9025



I will, meet you in lobby.

EDIT: mecha beat me to it...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> You know you could just do the trading glitch on GTS =P


How's that one work?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> You know you could just do the trading glitch on GTS =P



Ya i do that too...beats begging for people to trade with you.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

What is the trading glitch?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 17, 2007)

Put the pokemon on GTS.

Trade with somone else on GTS.

After that, take the pokemon out of GTS and it evoloves.

Make sure its an impossible trade so noone steals it.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Link removed

Step by step instruction. Havent done it myself and I heard you can get banned from GTS too


----------



## Saito (Jun 17, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I'll battle you.



Ok I'll battle you first



Alcazar said:


> I will, meet you in lobby.
> 
> EDIT: mecha beat me to it...



I'll battle you after Mecha


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

^^That's cloning, though.

So I put my Pokemon (Magmar in this case with item) in GTS. And then I make a bogus trade for anything. When I withdraw Magmar, it'll be evolved?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> So I put my Pokemon (Magmar in this case with item) in GTS. And then I make a bogus trade for anything. When I withdraw Magmar, it'll be evolved?



Exactly. Ask for something crazy like a lugia lvl 9 and lower .


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

i always do lv9 dialga its the fastest to get too


----------



## Saito (Jun 17, 2007)

gg Mecha  
Your next Alcazar


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

GG, Kamina.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 17, 2007)

Kamina said:


> gg Mecha
> Your next Alcazar



Waiting in lobby....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh thats cloning?  Lol I feel stupid x]


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Just tested the glitch with a Haunter and it does work...cool.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

wat glitch? cloning glitch?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> wat glitch? cloning glitch?



No, the auto-evolution glitch. Deposit a pokemon that requires trading to evolve (but ask for an impossible pokemon). Then do a trade over GTS, any trade. Then take back the pokemon and it should evolve when it returns. Though I think you have to do all this in one trip to GTS, you can't log out in between steps or anything.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 17, 2007)

GG Kamina.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

ah yeah, i did that with all my 'trade to evolve' pokes ^^


----------



## Saito (Jun 17, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> GG Kamina.



GG Alkazar


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

But my main concern is if someone actually hacked a, for example, lvl 9 Palkia...


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

ah but if they can hack why take ur shit


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Up for a match, DD?



Serp said:


> ah but if they can hack why take ur shit



Cause they're bastards who like to mess with people?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

lol yeah, thats y i just put mine on darkrai lvl9- ahahaha

has any1 tried out this club thing on jubilife city? wth is it for oO?

oh,and is every1 getting PBR? 8O play pkmn wifi in 3D! 8D


EDIT: mecha.... hmm @_@ i think im gonna b stuck on ur gyrados again XD... but ok, lets have a go 8)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never seen Darkai. Can you show it to me DD?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

i dont have it, shinji just showed it to me in a trade ^^'


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yeah, thats y i just put mine on darkrai lvl9- ahahaha
> 
> has any1 tried out this club thing on jubilife city? wth is it for oO?
> 
> ...



I'm sure as hell getting PBR. I've preordered it so i'll have it on the 25th . I've watched like 20 battles of it on youtube and i can't wait...it's graphics kick ass  .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

yeah 8O, i like the graphics too 8O


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

:9 i want PBr but i need a WII first , and i dont want one, i only want one game


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Serp said:


> :9 i want PBr but i need a WII first , and i dont want one, i only want one game



Well i got a wii only for zelda PBR and SSBB. It's cheap so imo it's worth it just for those games...although yeah once ps3 has it's games out it'll kick wii's ass . But that won't be anytime soon so wii is worth it for now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

In lobby if anyone is interested.

Let me know if you're new and I haven't added you yet.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

I bought zelda on gamecube ,  but KH2 was better imo 
but im considering the WII now


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

good game mecha ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

GG, DD. I figure I would switch things up a bit to make it interesting. Guess it really didn't work out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Serp said:


> I bought zelda on gamecube ,  but KH2 was better imo
> but im considering the WII now



Sure as hell KH2 was better. KH2 Is anime-like and it's an action rpg not an adventure game like zelda , also zelda was dirt easy...i remembered it harder but that's prolly cause i was alot younger when i played OoT and MM. And my gamecube is PAL and it's back in my home in greece (it wouldn't work in the US anyways) so i just bought a Wii cause i wanted to play zelda and knew about PBR.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

was ur ludicolo an annoyer?

lol that was my first time trying out a gyarados ^^, as u can tell, i still havnt gave it a nickname ^^'


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Anyone has TM 44 rest? I need it. I'll trade a Eathquake for it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> was ur ludicolo an annoyer?
> 
> lol that was my first time trying out a gyarados ^^, as u can tell, i still havnt gave it a nickname ^^'



It is suppose to be a Special Tank. But it's a piece of crap at this point.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

i have rest, but i dont really need EQ cos i have like 3 of them from pickup o_O



> It is suppose to be a Special Tank. But it's a piece of crap at this point.


oh i c. what did it have?

surf, icebeam, leech seed and rain dance?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

DD plz free Rest. Or maybe you need something? D:


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Anyone has TM 44 rest? I need it. I'll trade a Eathquake for it.


Deal. 

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

haha i can give it to ur if really need it ^^
but tenshi's up for the trade ^^,

thank god i bought a US wii lol, now i can experience the game just like u guys in the US! woot 83

but... i still dont know how to go online with it XD... though i can connect ^^'


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay Tenshi ^^ but whats your FC?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

here it is



> Name: MICHAEL
> Friend Code: 5455 6193 4325


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Name: MICHAEL
Friend Code: 5455 6193 4325

I should add that back to  my sig...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha i can give it to ur if really need it ^^
> but tenshi's up for the trade ^^,
> 
> thank god i bought a US wii lol, now i can experience the game just like u guys in the US! woot 83
> ...



I use the wireless router exactly like how i get online with my PCs and my DS. You can surf the net with the wii too like a PC...i once had google both on my TV and PC and my friend almost lost it XD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

8( i cant add anymore people on my palpad X___D im filled up 8_D



Dreikoo said:


> I use the wireless router exactly like how i get online with my PCs and my DS. You can surf the net with the wii too like a PC...i once had google both on my TV and PC and my friend almost lost it XD.



wow really?well, wen i first got it, it was updating put it kept failin o_O.... its prolly my bad connection, but wtf... who cares XD... ill see if i can sort that out... also, i dunno what location to put it on ahahha.... cos theyre all states in US ahahah 8_D


damn... i lost in battle tower >.>...... 53 wins i think 8O.... bloody annoying enemies... >< all these ubers in a team ><


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

What's the Max that you can put?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks, Luis. 

Always could use more Earthquakes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

i dunno but u have 4 pages to fill ^^'
prolly 40 contacts


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Should we exchange the pokemons again or are you okay with me having the drif?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8( i cant add anymore people on my palpad X___D im filled up 8_D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawl you're making excuses...they're not using ubers just legendaries...the closest thing to an uber i ever faced was the regigigas the tycoon uses the second time you face him...and that was easy to take down with my trusty dusknoir . 53 on single or double?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah, I bred a whole bunch of Drif's today. I'm good.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

single, wait, i thought ubers were like the legendaries oO... inc zapdos and that, yeah after the tycoon, i battled some1 with regigigas, latias and a zapdos ><.... talk about annoying O_O...

thats when i lost Y_Y.... o well 8_D


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

Ubers are those in the banned list except maybe Wobbufett who's there because of it's moveset etc....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh okay  Btw want to battle tenshi? I have to test this crappy regirock  x]


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Ubers are those in the banned list except maybe Wobbufett who's there because of it's moveset etc....



ah so THEYRE ubers, so... i was basically fighting legendaries oO... the trios in every game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> single, wait, i thought ubers were like the legendaries oO... inc zapdos and that, yeah after the tycoon, i battled some1 with regigigas, latias and a zapdos ><.... talk about annoying O_O...
> 
> thats when i lost Y_Y.... o well 8_D



Nah , ubers are mewtwo lugia ho-oh kyogre groudon etc....trios duos and special ones (like rotom) are not ubers. Basically the list of banned pokemon from the turney is the list of the ubers...look at it and you'll know which are the ubers.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ah so THEYRE ubers, so... i was basically fighting legendaries oO... the trios in every game?


The trio's base stats are below 600 so they're actually weaker than the Dragons,Metagross and T-Tar.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

ah i c, i thought ubers were the trios, cos they sound less threatening than 'legendaries' XDDDD
but ok, i got it now 8)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Battle anyone? I hope Kira gets on soon... must... get... badge.... fdgsdhfh


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone? I hope Kira gets on soon... must... get... badge.... fdgsdhfh



Did you schedule a time for yours? Mine is 8pm central.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 17, 2007)

what gym type is kira?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

He said that if i'm on I'll be the first one to battle  lets see if I can dig up the quote...found it



> Me: Soo Kira can I reserve my match with you?
> 
> Kira: Sure, you can be my first challenger when the Gym makes it's official debut.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Btw, our tier list was taken from NetBattle, right?

So why the heck are Latios and Latias allowed in OU without soul dew? They're still too powerful, imo.


----------



## Nico (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Btw, our tier list was taken from NetBattle, right?
> 
> So why the heck are Latios and Latias allowed in OU without soul dew? They're still too powerful, imo.



I don''t believe so...

They should be banned though. >_>;


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

Yeah,they don't have the 4x weakness that the other Dragons have which makes killing them a pain.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

A strong Ttard can take Lati@s with a STABed crunch. A Blissey with ice beam can just happily kill it. A fast/strong Weavile can hit it hard though i'm not sure if the Weavile will survive the following attack.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Btw, our tier list was taken from NetBattle, right?
> 
> So why the heck are Latios and Latias allowed in OU without soul dew? They're still too powerful, imo.



That's what I thought...........

No one on this board seriously realized on how strong Lati@s can be.

Edit: TTar cannot come in on Lati@s, it will die upon switch in, if not the next turn and same goes for Weavile. Blissey will do shit to Lati@s because of it's low SATK stat anyways. Lati@s can shrug off and take about 60% damage only from a Starmie I wanna see how hard Blissey can hit it. Oh yea, don't forget...Lati@s has Calm Mind and Recover. It'll CM up and just tear up anything with Draco Meteor and Dragon Pulse. Unlike CSmence it can refill it's own SATK stat to continuously Draco Meteor it's way to victory. I seriously don't think Blissey can even take a Draco Meteor from a 2 CMed Lati@s.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 17, 2007)

Blissey kill Lati@s with Ice beam....
You kidding right?
Ice beam only does 2x damage to them plus they both have massive S.Def,Especially Latias.
Can Blissey take a Draco meteor from a CSpecs Latios,I doubt it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Ban the twins!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Latios and Latias, uber are not, are just way too hard to take down. Their special defense (especially Latias) and resistances together make them very annoying to kill and Blissey would require WAY too many Sp.Atk EVs to even get near OHKO'ing them...which is a bad idea on most Blissey sets.

A Draco Meteor from Latios coupled with Choice Specs?

GG you're dead.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Lol draco meteor xD Is that Special? If it is then lets just say if it fails to OHKO blissey not only will it lower his Spaatt tremendously (2 stages) the chances of switching to another pokemon are like... absolute so you can prepare accordingly and then(in my case) I can either Twave the next pokemon or use SR. 

But I shouln't be talking much the only Lati@s I fought where Tach's so i'm not sure how it will go with other people. Still I agree that they both are threats that should be banned completely


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

^Read my above post again I edited it. Lati@s has Calm Mind to refill it's SATK stat while boosting and keeping that SDEF stat so lets see anything hitting it now with Ice Beam.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol draco meteor xD Is that Special? If it is then lets just say if it fails to OHKO blissey not only will it lower his Spaatt tremendously (2 stages) the chances of switching to another pokemon are like... absolute so you can prepare accordingly and then(in my case) I can either Twave the next pokemon or use SR.
> 
> But I shouln't be talking much the only Lati@s I fought where Tach's so i'm not sure how it will go with other people.


Lol so you've yet to encounter Specmence, huh? Sorry, but I'm sure Duy Nguyen (since I know for sure he knows his shit) would be able to vouch for me when I say there's a huge reason why most people consider it vital to carry Blissey, and that's Specmence. 

You have no idea how much of a danger THAT thing is to the metagame and Latios with Choice Specs would basically be Specmence...on steroids.

Allowing Latios or Latias basically FORCES everyone to use Blissey if you want to win. 

And that type of tournament environment doesn't sound very fun, imo. =/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ban the twins!



This'll seriously mess up count's gym :/. And some stuff said here do make sence...but dragons can take the latis down easily...potentially though yeah their typing and movesets and stats make em 1 stage above the rest...although not just as uber as the banned...without SD.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh thats bad  a CM Lati@s... sounds interesting I want to fight it 

Lol j/k  

At least we know that no one will be using it in the tourny xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

im looking forward to my battle with sasugay , >.> but im unsure if i can win.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Most dragons can take down Latias...easily?

Er, a SpecsLatias with full EVs in speed and sp.attack (the Specmence standard) would probably one-hit every dragon in the game seeing as she out speeds them. =/


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmm... at this time the pokemon chat would be useful @_@ Each time I log on no one is on xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Count's gym is going to be really difficult since he has 2 of those things and you can only bring in one dragon of your own now. I manage to do it with one dragon, but had to resort to a strategy I had never used before.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Count uses Latios and Latias?

Er, I told him he couldn't before he made the gym. He's going to have to remove them unless someone can convince me otherwise.

The only dragons he can use, and I explained this to him, are Salamence, Dragonite, Altaria, Flygon, Garchomp, and Kingdra. They're the only 6 non-uber dragons.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm glad that Mecha and me were lucky we won before he applied the 1 type rule :/ I at least needed that rule to be OFF.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Count uses Latios and Latias?
> 
> Er, I told him he couldn't before he made the gym. He's going to have to remove them unless someone can convince me otherwise.
> 
> The only dragons he can use, and I explained this to him, are Salamence, Dragonite, Altaria, Flygon, Garchomp, and Kingdra.



I'm might be remembering things wrong, but I think he did used both. But you're making me doubt myself now...Hero, did he used both?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Yea he used both.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

But isn't Kira also using Latios and/or Latias on his pyschic team? Seems unfair if you will ban it for Count and not ban it for Kira.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Most dragons can take down Latias...easily?
> 
> Er, a SpecsLatias with full EVs in speed and sp.attack (the Specmence standard) would probably one-hit every dragon in the game seeing as she out speeds them. =/



Yes they do. Granted i do not view specsmence as the standard. Surely THAT dragon won't kill any lati but my DD / SD ones with focus sash will own both of em unless they're holding choise scarf which wouldn't make any sense. That's how i beat latis...focus sash and buff 1 turn and sweep through em (and the rest of the team  ) the next.


edit: I don't get why people freak out so about count using the latis...i 1shot both of em one with empoleon other with garchomb in an unofficial match some time ago...people tend to overreact here XD


----------



## Davee (Jun 17, 2007)

How about ban it for all?


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

Ice beam


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes they do. Granted i do not view specsmence as the standard. Surely THAT dragon won't kill any lati but my DD / SD ones with focus sash will own both of em unless they're holding choise scarf which wouldn't make any sense. That's how i beat latis...focus sash and buff 1 turn and sweep through em (and the rest of the team  ) the next.


Because Focus Sash is grounds to determine the Pokemon's power, right? =/

Tons of Pokemon can pull off OHKOs even though they're slower because of focus sash. That doesn't mean for one second the opposing uber Pokemon should go down to standards. You used a smart strategy. 

If you had been fighting someone who actually knows the destructive capabilities of a Draco Meteor from a Latias/Latios/Salamence and had not been wearing Focus Slash, you would've been instantly raped before you can pull off even one DD or SD on another dragon and I'm not exaggerating.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Serp said:


> Ice beam



Already said that xD It seems as the twins are a higher level than I expected...


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

lv 100 single battle anyone?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> edit: I don't get why people freak out so about count using the latis...i 1shot both of em one with empoleon other with garchomb in an unofficial match some time ago...people tend to overreact here XD


Did it ever occur to you that the opponents you one shotted were simply careless, unknowledgable, and using Pokemon with crappy IVs or EV sets? 

Two poorly trained Latios and Latios' getting one shotted against a more-than-likely well-trained Empoleon? Hardly impressive considering no one in their right mind would keep a Dragon in on a Pokemon they can't one-hit in return/survive the attack of. If this happened in the dragon gym than it's pretty obvious they would die because it's not like he could switch into anything but Kingdra...which he probably doesn't use when he should be.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 17, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

J said:


> Battle anyone?



me and wats your rules


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Did it ever occur to you that the opponents you one shotted were simply careless, unknowledgable, and using Pokemon with crappy IVs or EV sets?
> 
> Two poorly trained Latios and Latios' getting one shotted against a more-than-likely well-trained Empoleon? Hardly impressive considering no one in their right mind would keep a Dragon in on a Pokemon they can't one-hit in return/survive the attack of. If this happened in the dragon gym than it's pretty obvious they would die because it's not like he could switch into anything but Kingdra...which he probably doesn't use when he should be.



 Did it ever occur to you that they were actually good with EV and IV training and natures? You seem to think that the only way for me to have won that way was that the opponent had a handicap or that somewhat i did not fully deserve the win when it clearly was not the case. The latios had timid nature and 31IVs in speed and both it and latias were EVd in Satt and spd. Latios with 1 speed boost was faster than my gyarados after it did 2 dragon dances so that proves that the latios wasn't a pushover. Still my empoleon downed it with 1 icebeam. 
 Also he prolly could 1hko the empoleon with latios so he stayed but empoleon had quick claw so it went first. Also the battle had progressed a bit so the only option he was left to switch in was a salamence and a ninjask and i'm sure it would have been much dumber doing that than staying in and having a good chance to Tbold my empoleon into oblivion.
 Don't always try to find fault with the opponent if you don't have all your facts str8 first. Lati@s are easily beatable , deal with it. Surely it needs a tad more "strategy" than most pokes but that shouldn't be that hard for anyone at our (at least mine  ) level.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Why didn't people just do a vote on the issue of Latios/Latias in the first place? Save us all from this debate.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Why didn't people just do a vote on the issue of Latios/Latias in the first place? Save us all from this debate.



Cause it was discussed...and no one had a problem with it at the time.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Did it ever occur to you that they were actually good with EV and IV training and natures? You seem to think that the only way for me to have won that way was that the opponent had a handicap or that somewhat i did not fully deserve the win when it clearly was not the case. The latios had timid nature and 31IVs in speed and both it and latias were EVd in Satt and spd. Latios with 1 speed boost was faster than my gyarados after it did 2 dragon dances so that proves that the latios wasn't a pushover. Still my empoleon downed it with 1 icebeam.
> Also he prolly could 1hko the empoleon with latios so he stayed but empoleon had quick claw so it went first. Also the battle had progressed a bit so the only option he was left to switch in was a salamence and a ninjask and i'm sure it would have been much dumber doing that than staying in and having a good chance to Tbold my empoleon into oblivion.
> Don't always try to find fault with the opponent if you don't have all your facts str8 first. Lati@s are easily beatable , deal with it. Surely it needs a tad more "strategy" than most pokes but that shouldn't be that hard for anyone at our (at least mine  ) level.


You realize you're proving my point, right? While I honestly don't think a Latios/Latias could OHKO an Empoleon seeing as steel type with respectable special defense, the fact remains that you admitted you won because of an item.

Latios and Latias are easily beatable? Because an Empoleon beat them with Quick Claw? My friend, Empoleon is a FANTASTIC choice to switch into a special attacking dragon Pokemon. In fact, he's one of the only 3 Pokemon suggested as a counter for the feared Specmence I detailed above.

Just because you're good enough to know what Pokemon to play and use doesn't mean uber Pokemon are easy to beat.

I guess we can allow Mewtwo and Mew in too because a Weavile can own one if it's not packing Focus Blast or if it wears Focus Slash, right? I guess we can allow Darkrai in for the same reason.

Counters exist for every Pokemon. Empoleon just happens to be one of the BEST Latios/Latias/Salamence counters in the game.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 17, 2007)

koalakid said:


> me and wats your rules



Sorry, But I have to go


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> You realize you're proving my point, right? While I honestly don't think a Latios/Latias could OHKO an Empoleon seeing as steel type with respectable special defense, the fact remains that you admitted you won because of an item.
> 
> Latios and Latias are easily beatable? Because an Empoleon beat them with Quick Claw? My friend, Empoleon is a FANTASTIC choice to switch into a special attacking dragon Pokemon. In fact, he's one of the only 3 Pokemon suggested as a counter for the feared Specmence I detailed above.
> 
> ...



You don't believe latios with EV training in Satt can 1shot empoleon with thunderbolt? I disagree....

And mewtwo has better stats than the latis and mew has better movepool...other than that they're in the same boat.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You don't believe latios with EV training in Satt can 1shot empoleon with thunderbolt? I disagree....


To be honest, I have no idea. But this has NOTHING to do with my point.

A Salamence with Choice Specs, max special attack IVs and EVs (which is, without doubt, the standard that'll be most frequent in Competitor) can do HEAVY damage to 95%+ of the Pokemon in the game. If you want, I'll link you to detailed posts on this monster.

Latios and Latias are essentially beefed up Salamence's if  used the same way.

If used correctly, the only thing that could help wall them is a reliable defensive steel type like Empoleon (harder in Salamence's case though due to Flamethrower), Blissey, Cresselia, and maybe (not too sure) Snorlax.



> And mewtwo has better stats than the latis and mew has better movepool...other than that they're in the same boat.


No, duh. 

But once again, you're proving my point. Mewtwo, like Latios/Latias, are beatable, sure....but unless you allow ubers, they require VERY specific counters in order for ANYONE to even stand a chance of winning in this tournament (assuming they're used) and I'm trying to convince you that this type of playing environment doesn't sound very fun to me.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

ok lv 100 no items, no ubers battle anyone


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

I'll fight you Koala. 3 VS 6 I'll use a semi legendary but only 3 pokemons the semi legend is regirock. K lets go


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> To be honest, I have no idea. But this has NOTHING to do with my point.
> 
> A Salamence with Choice Specs, max special attack IVs and EVs (which is, without doubt, the standard that'll be most frequent in Competitor) can do HEAVY damage to 95% of the Pokemon in the game. If you want, I'll link you to detailed posts on this monster.
> 
> ...




I know all the things you said on the first part...it' s just that i don't think it's such a big of a deal that's all. I don't disagree (nor i anywhere said i do) with it at all.

And on my comment about the mews....what my point was that them having better stats / movepool than the latis is the reason why they are ubers while the latis aren't. You recognizing that with the "duh" actually proved my point . And on the counter department...we already DO have an environment that has to include atleast some of the Ttar counters and weavile counters and dragon counters and gyarados counters and electivire counters...why having lati counters would so destroy the fun of it all i really don't understand.


----------



## Serp (Jun 17, 2007)

are u guys still aguring over the lati@s's


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

alright hero but i mit take a little time deciding b/ im playing john the fisherman on hard in guitar hero2. and i got BIG TEDDY!!!!!!lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

> And on my comment about the mews....what my point was that them having better stats / movepool than the latis is the reason why they are ubers while the latis aren't.


Except THEY ARE considered ubers. You do know who makes the tiers for NetBattle/Competitor, right? Smogon. And Smogon's Forums (the people who do the write ups for the main site which is down now) have the Latis in Ubers.


Read their D/P analysis, they're set up for ubers soul dew or not.


> You recognizing that with the "duh" actually proved my point .


Once again, no shit. There was no point you were proving to me since you don't seem to realize that Latios and Latias ARE considered ubers by the same people who made the tiers we're using for the tournament.



> And on the counter department...we already DO have an environment that has to include atleast some of the Ttar counters and weavile counters and dragon counters and gyarados counters and electivire counters...why having lati counters would so destroy the fun of it all i really don't understand.


For the same reason Mewtwo sn't used in standards, like I said.

Their resistances, stats, and move sets place them in an entirely different league. In the uber league. Simple as that.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

frekin uber regirock


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

Koala what stats does your ursaring have? I'm interested in attack... I cant believe he did that much damage to the regi...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

koalakid said:


> frekin uber regirock


Regirock uber? Nah, more often that not Tyranitar and Rhyperior are superior for most teams. But he's a pretty darn good wall, sure.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

Aaarrrggggh here it is....

The twins are freakin beastly because they have Calm Mind which boosts their good SATK stat and their already GREAT SDEF stat. If any of the Lati@s users were smart they would wait for the moment to send out Lati@s, CM up, and begin to sweep teams. I find it WAAAAAY hard to believe Empoleon can OHKO Lati@s, but I'll take your word for it. You stated that you outran it by using Quick Claw which gave you that edge to win. Okay, you just got damn lucky going first instead of Lati@s. That is NOT a true counter, hell that's just pure luck. 

Look at this set for Latias:
Latias @ Leftovers/Life Orb
EVs: 6 HP, 252 SATK, and 252 SPD (Timid)
-Calm Mind
-Dragon Pulse
-Draco Meteor
-Recover/Substitute/Thunderbolt

Now you just watch it come safely into battle, CM up allowing it shrug off any Ice Beam threats, and sweep your team. You swear you can stop this thing after a CM, because it has soooooooooooooooooooooooo much SDEF it can survive almost any incoming special attack. Two CMs I'm pretty sure means 100% death to every single Pokemon in the game with Draco Meteor.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Koala what stats does your ursaring have? I'm interested in attack... I cant believe he did that much damage to the regi...



ursaring adament lv30  attack stat  106 on lv100 maybe 367 possibly :/ according to my mathness


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 17, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Aaarrrggggh here it is....
> 
> The twins are freakin beastly because they have Calm Mind which boosts their good SATK stat and their already GREAT SDEF stat. If any of the Lati@s users were smart they would wait for the moment to send out Lati@s, CM up, and begin to sweep teams. I find it WAAAAAY hard to believe Empoleon can OHKO Lati@s, but I'll take your word for it. You stated that you outran it by using Quick Claw which gave you that edge to win. Okay, you just got damn lucky going first instead of Lati@s. That is NOT a true counter, hell that's just pure luck.
> 
> ...




Err, I almost OHKO'd a Latias with Blizzard... All you need is a fast Ice/Water type.. (Though, I still consider the Latias' ubers, due to their stats)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

What is this? its all about Spedef...Calm mind this calm mind that. Ice beam = nothing. People where is "attack" Is there no attacking alternative?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

battle lv 100 anyone?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2007)

Possibly with CMs i see how latis can be turned to lugia....that battle's latias got BPd right onto a dragon claw and it ohkod it and latios finished my gyarados so i switched empoleon in....my gyarados had 2 DDs up so latios couldn't afford using CM so it was unboosted and my empoleon ohkod it (also quick claw procs like 1/3 of the time so it wasn't THAT pure luck...about the chance of ohko moves hitting bite flinching etc). It's not that my opponent used em bad or didn't know how to play , it's that my whole teams' effort forced him to use em in a way that would not guarantee their survival because if he didn't play em in that way then they'd be goners for sure.

 I clearly see what you describe but i still am of the opinion that there are equally threatening pokemon out there and that those are not considered ubers.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 17, 2007)

*sigh* I got my team owned by Palmer's Dragonite, and I was so close too.

Damn dragon, none of my attacks were effective.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I clearly see what you describe but i still am of the opinion that there are equally threatening pokemon and that those are not considered ubers.



QFT, get a good physical sweeper in there before it CMs up and you're good to go. Alot of the time even after CM if you have a  fast attacker.

The Latis are good, but by no means invincible complete team sweepers all the time, and no more uber than a few other OUs.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 17, 2007)

And Duy Nguyen with the save. 

Forgot about Calm Mind, myself. Which is probably the most important reason, heh.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 17, 2007)

koalakid said:


> ursaring adament lv30  attack stat  106 on lv100 maybe 367 possibly :/ according to my mathness



My regirock took about 140 from ursaring... bad. It was Equake ... Ok. Still Tatr would do around 200 then >_>;
I knew I would get a crappy Regi xDDD


----------



## koalakid (Jun 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> My regirock took about 140 from ursaring... bad. It was Equake ... Ok. Still Tatr would do around 200 then >_>;
> I knew I would get a crappy Regi xDDD



lol tough luck 4 u


----------



## Nico (Jun 17, 2007)

Should there be a vote settled in the Tournament thread?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 17, 2007)

^Yes, because the arguement just stated earlier by 2Shea earlier sorry to say but it's not very valid. I thought long and hard, and I've come to conclusion that there are no physical attacker that can come in safely on a switch against Lati@s. The gamble on predicting whether it's going to CM or Dragon Pulse is very ambiguous and riding on something like that is not valid, because you have pretty much a 50% to live or die.

Weavile, Aerodactyl, CScross, and CSchomp are the only physical attackers that comes to mind that can pose a threat for Lati@s, but only as a revenge killer. Lati@s can easily just switch out and reset the match leaving you at a gimp since you just lost a Pokemon for nothing. However, if Lati@s has subs up, it's GG to your whole team, just forget any plan you had of having a Lati@s revenge killer.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to bother all of you, but I really wanted to find these pokemon, but to no avail, I was wondering where I can catch/get the 3 starters from G/S without using the GTS... if someone can refer me to something that will be fine also.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 18, 2007)

^You can't catch any starters.

I'll be the lobby if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't mean catch, I meant like get them is there any way to get them in any of the GBA games, I just haven't been able to figure out a way to obtain them... sorry for not being clear


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 18, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> I didn't mean catch, I meant like get them is there any way to get them in any of the GBA games, I just haven't been able to figure out a way to obtain them... sorry for not being clear



You can get them in Emerald after completing the dex or something like that.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh. Thank you ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

I got mine from pokemon colosseum for the GC...and i don't have emerald so i dunno how you get em from there .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey everyone. Anyone want to hep me test my Regirock againts a Ttard? It's going to be 1 vs 1 I'll only use Regirock to see how he fares againts him  After the test is done we'll just turn off the DS.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero.. i can use 3 Tyranitars if you want.. lol... that way you can test more XD...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh sorry BI for the late response... k sure x] but lets go slowly 1 VS 1  1 vs 3... lol poor regi xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 18, 2007)

i just saw your post =P... but hey.. it helped to bring them didn't it?...

i'm guessing you're checking it's total stats right?... lol... the EQ didn't do much even with more than 400 of attack...

aren't you going to disconnect?...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh sorry I though you were going to use the last Ttar xD Anyways thank you BI ^__^ It seems as my Regi after 1 Curse is hard to take down even againts a maxed Attack Ttar .


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

battle anyone. lv 100. no items no ubers. 6vs6. come on!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

koalakid said:


> battle anyone. lv 100. no items no ubers. 6vs6. come on!!!!!!



I'd battle you if it were not for the "not items" rule (and if i wasn't trying to break the damn 100 trainer record in the battle park  )....where the hell did you think of that up? I've never heard of any forums upholding that rule...it takes out a whole lot of strategy from the game .


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

well fine wat items do you have  all i care about is leftovers any other item i dont mind. so do you want to vs. *(my fc in my card)* regester my fc and ill regester your's.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 18, 2007)

anyone know a way i can duplicate items such as rare candys


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

koalakid said:


> well fine wat items do you have  all i care about is leftovers any other item i dont mind. so do you want to vs. *(my fc in my card)* regester my fc and ill regester your's.



I may (or may not) only use one leftover so don't worry. And i'll add you once i beat this set of 7 trainers in the battle park and we can fight. I'll post when i'm ready to battle.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

u can equip them to a poke and clone the poke.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

koalakid said:


> u can equip them to a poke and clone the poke.



OK i'm done add my FC and go to the lobby in 3 mins...lvl 100 double battle ok?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

sure and im ready.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 18, 2007)

wait so how do i clone pokemon then


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 18, 2007)

is my friend code the same for all wifi games?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> is my friend code the same for all wifi games?



no. and good game dreiko.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

GG koala. You were luucky with that crit psychic....i woudln't have to kill my own pokes too so i could quake ya  but i suppose the end justifies the means....wanna go again single this time?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

sure my teddy shall beat u.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh the fail. I got Paralyzed over 5 times lmfao and againts a budew. lol BP you made my day full of happy

Edit: Lol his Golduck had leftovers...and my equake missed xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

koalakid said:


> sure my teddy shall beat u.



Either join my game or close the VC from your invitation...i can't be VCing here lol. (you press X to close it)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Dude what's taking you so long...send that espeon to die or run away....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

You up for a match, Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You up for a match, Dreikoo?



Sure , lvl 100 single ok?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Sure , lvl 100 single ok?



Ok, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, give me 2 minutes.



I'm in the lobby now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm in the lobby now.



I'm also in. Accept the invite man. Or do you want to invite?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

What is up withe the word "official" to describe ANY thread that is made nowadays...it's such trivial forum talk....ugh

I'm gonna make a thread to gripe about it later...<_<

@Mecha
I'll be making the graphic for winning trainers right now btw


----------



## FFLN (Jun 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> What is up withe the word "official" to describe ANY thread that is made nowadays...it's such trivial forum talk....ugh
> 
> I'm gonna make a thread to gripe about it later...<_<



Make sure that it's the "Official" one too. Otherwise, someone's going to beat you out with their "Official" thread.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, I'm gonna make "The Official threads with "The Official" is overrated thread"


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> What is up withe the word "official" to describe ANY thread that is made nowadays...it's such trivial forum talk....ugh
> 
> I'm gonna make a thread to gripe about it later...<_<
> 
> ...



FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Damn man...how much PP did brelooms attack have? Did you max out all of em? I planned to drain all of spore's PP with dusknoir but it seems endless....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Damn man...how much PP did brelooms attack have? Did you max out all of em? I planned to drain all of spore's PP with dusknoir but it seems endless....



I had anticipated long battles for Breloom, so I had PPmax Spore, Seed Bomb, and Drain Punch out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I had anticipated long battles for Breloom, so I had PPmax Spore, Seed Bomb, and Drain Punch out.



Holy crap...where did you find all those PP ups...i've only found 3 in my pearl.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I had anticipated long battles for Breloom, so I had PPmax Spore, Seed Bomb, and Drain Punch out.



Ah cleaver move.

*Steals idea*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Holy crap...where did you find all those PP ups...i've only found 3 in my pearl.



I had a PPmax on one of the old game. Transfer to Pearl. GTS clone.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

Who wants to know how to beat Breloom?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

He used "PPmax" max to all moves xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Who wants to know how to beat Breloom?



Substitute? I wasn't prepared for it at all now and the plan i came up with got PP upped to hell


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, they could just google it up.

But I am lazy, tell me.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> He used "PPmax" max to all moves xD



Uh....what?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

Substitute works wonders.
Another thing you can do is have a poke hold an orb,Toxic or Flame.
Breloom can't put you to sleep if you already have a status effect.
Milotic works great since It benefits from Status effects,and one ice beam would  kill Breloom.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Substitute works wonders.
> Another thing you can do is have a poke hold an orb,Toxic or Flame.
> Breloom can't put you to sleep if you already have a status effect.
> Milotic works great since It benefits from Status effects,and one ice beam would  kill Breloom.



Seed bomb would hit milotic pretty hard though.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Substitute works wonders.
> Another thing you can do is have a poke hold an orb,Toxic or Flame.
> Breloom can't put you to sleep if you already have a status effect.
> Milotic works great since It benefits from Status effects,and one ice beam would  kill Breloom.



But those orbs affect right after the first turn. So if in this case, Speed Boost Breloom will Spore you before orb can take effect.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Uh....what?





> I had a PPmax on one of the old game. Transfer to Pearl. GTS clone.



Maybe you misunderstood me?  we're talking about the same PPmax x]


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Maybe you misunderstood me?  we're talking about the same PPmax x]



I still don't get you...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> But those orbs affect right after the first turn. So if in this case, Speed Boost Breloom will Spore you before orb can take effect.


Meh,A faster poke with Substitute would do....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh well who cares? You and I know what we're talking about. Anyone battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Meh,A faster poke with Substitute would do....



In the battle with Dreikoo. My Breloom had 2 speed boosts. So I'm not sure if there was any pokemon faster than except maybe Ninjask.



Hero's Card said:


> Oh well who cares? You and I know what we're talking about. Anyone battle?



Uh...ok...


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 18, 2007)

Quick question once a pokemon gets the effort badge, the pokemon you fight after have no effect on its stats right?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Self promotion:



Let's battle later


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks great and funny Yoshi  Kinda like a scientist Lanturn


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

does taunt work on a substitute? i asked this b4


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Yoshi, are you done with the Gym display thingy?

DD, I don't think taunt works if Substitute is out.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

I believe it does. It isnt a direct attack and Susbtitute doesnt negate indirect attacks (Like roar/whirlwind) Want to try it out DD? I could use Gyarados and you your breloom.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

ah thats fine, gengar would be the best couter for a breloom then ^^'


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Got this off smogon board: "Taunt is not a Ninjask counter because it doesn't go through Substitute and Ninjask will always be able to get in :something: before the Taunt as its so insanely fast."


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh well... there you have it DD xD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

8) oks ^^
(uh type ten letters blah blah ><)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually, nevermind. A second post said that Taunt does go through Substitute. Guess someone need to test it out. Hero, u wanna try?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

DD I might ask you to draw me a gym character!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha lets try . 1 vs 1... then after we test it we turn off the DS. I'll use gyarados then use DD so I can let you use subs and then taunt the next turn


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Mecha lets try . 1 vs 1... then after we test it we turn off the DS. I'll use gyarados then use DD so I can let you use subs and then taunt the next turn



Ok, I'll bring Breloom.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

@mecha: lol i cancelled the gym drawings now ^^' i have alot of commissions to get on with ^^'... so yeah 8_D

hmm i wonder if focus sash works with shedinja lol


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone want to battle before I go to work?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Interesting, it does work through Substitute. But I never realized that Substitute had speed priority...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

had speed priority?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> had speed priority?



My Breloom subbed before his Gyarados DD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

oh lol XDD well, u do have a jolly breloom, and he prolly has an adamant gyarados


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 18, 2007)

Sub doesn't have priority.Your Breloom is just faster.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

His Breloom's a demon. God I need to find a way to neutralize it!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Apparently, you can Taunt it. That's if you're fast enough.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Can someone explain the power items?  Is it EV(x2) + 4?  Sorry if this was already discussed.  :S  And with pokerus is it EV(x4) + 4?

Also if you switch a pokemon out and bring it back is it still taunted?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Fucking computer so dam slow.

Anyways...

Yea my Gyarados went second because mines Adamant and yours jolly ^^


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

Its +4 then multiply by two. Starly would give 10 evs..


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Its +4 then multiply by two. Starly would give 10 evs..




Oh wow that's a lot.  So then with pokerus is it +4 then multiply by four?  Or does the power item not include it's perks with pokerus.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

lol pokerus x2

pokerus plus power items = 2(EV+4)


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol pokerus x2
> 
> pokerus plus power items = 2(EV+4)



This is going to make my life a lot easier!  XD  Yay!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 18, 2007)

8) did u get all the power items?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8) did u get all the power items?



I think I am missing just one!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 18, 2007)

Lucky guys. ;_; I haven't encountered Pokerus or a Shiny yet.


----------



## bacon753951 (Jun 18, 2007)

i dont get it. The only pokemon games worth getting are red, blue and of course daimond and jade. ( if only they werent band)
Missingno pwns u


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I think I am missing just one!



Well...you know who to call  .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Nvm it's just a random troll


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Lucky guys. ;_; I haven't encountered Pokerus or a Shiny yet.



I never encountered pokerus.  Most people get it from trades.  I can trade you pokerus, do you have one of the items from my sig?  Or I can just give it to you, if i'm feeling generous.



Dreikoo said:


> Well...you know who to call  .


Ghostbusters?   What do you want for those two things in my sig?  ^^


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

@bacon753951 if ur gonna flame GTFO


 666


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

I just noticed my elekid has pokerus  
Btw how do you infect other pokemon with pokerus?

Edit: 





> if ur gonna flame GTFO


Lmfao that was you serp? lol sorry I'll edit it right away


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Ghostbusters?   What do you want for those two things in my sig?  ^^



Stone edge and explosion TMs?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

yo hero or anyone elso not as important as hero want to vs me. lv100 single.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

What the fuk was me


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Stone edge and explosion TMs?



You got yourself a deal!  

Hero Card:  Just put the infected pokemon in your party with other pokemon and go fight some battles.  The rest will become infected.  Put them away in the PC afterwards though, or it will dissapear when the date rolls over.  The effects of pokerus always stay on the pokemon but they can no longer spread it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

WTF is Pokemon Jade? Is that suppose to be the 3rd version of D/P?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kitsune wanna trade right now?

And mecha don't waste a second thought on the noob lol


edit: Do you mean zoom lens? There's no item named focus lens.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

bacon753951 said:


> i dont get it. The only pokemon games worth getting are red, blue and of course daimond and jade. ( if only they werent band)
> Missingno pwns u



WTF!!!!!!     WHAT THE HELLZ R U TALKING ABOUT NOOB!!!!!!!!!! POKEMON JADE GO BACK TO Article link JADE (i bet you are the founder of the site) wtf it's an actual site rofl rofl rofl lol lol lol lol XD XD XD XD XD.(died of laughter) im risen again but keep on dieing of laughter thanks alot bacon753951 im keep on dieing and rising again. thanks alot


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Kitsune wanna trade right now?
> 
> And mecha don't waste a second thought on the noob lol
> 
> ...



Hmm, I guess I only need the power weight then.  ^^  I'll still give you the TMs.  See you in the lobby.



koalakid said:


> WTF!!!!!!     WHAT THE HELLZ R U TALKING ABOUT NOOB!!!!!!!!!! POKEMON JADE GO BACK TO Link removed JADE (i bet you are the founder of the site) wtf it's an actual site rofl rofl rofl lol lol lol lol XD XD XD XD XD.(died of laughter)



Hook me up with whatever it is you're on.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

Pokemon Jade and Diamond Are old bootlegged versions that has no relation whatsoever to Pokemon.\\


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Lol Koala... I think about you the same as I think about Bacon. >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Hmm, I guess I only need the power weight then.  ^^  I'll still give you the TMs.  See you in the lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> Hook me up with whatever it is you're on.



Well then i'll give you zoom lens too. (ups crit chance if your poke moves least) 

Going on the lobby now.


And yeah there was an old pokemon diamond but it was a retarded fanmade game with creatures that looked a bit like pokemon...i remember playing it on a snes emulator a bit till it bored me to hell lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

you guys gimme a good moveset for my toxicroak


----------



## koalakid (Jun 18, 2007)

toxicroak should know
poison jab
toxic
cant think of any other 2 srry :/


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Serp said:


> you guys gimme a good moveset for my toxicroak



sucker punch poison jab cross chop swords dance/bulk up.


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks but he cant learn cross chop... can he


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Serp said:


> thanks but he cant learn cross chop... can he



Yes he can. ( i checked...you thought i'd answer without checking and risk being wrong?  )

He can learn it through breeding.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 18, 2007)

I need some help!  I hve only really played the original Red before, so I am los.

Just finished the second badge (against the grass chick)  And picked up a Gastly and Meditite.  
Is Gastly (and Haunter)  better then Misdreavius?  Should I swap out my Misdreavius?

And same question for Meditite and Kadabra.  Should I stick with Kadabra, or swap out for the extra fighting aspect?

thanks in advanced.  (P.S. I need to evolve my Kadabra if i keep him, and am lost as to how to pull it off with only my system, any help?)


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

i did check im on serebii now w i said he cant learn it, a croakgunk can be born with it but my toxicroak cant learn it 


sooooo any one with a spare heart scale


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> I need some help!  I hve only really played the original Red before, so I am los.
> 
> Just finished the second badge (against the grass chick)  And picked up a Gastly and Meditite.
> Is Gastly (and Haunter)  better then Misdreavius?  Should I swap out my Misdreavius?
> ...



I think Gengar should be better that misdreavius. To evolve a pokemon that needs to trade by yourself there is a small trick. Go to GTS. Deposit the pokemon you want to evolve, but ask for something impossible/hard to get, like a lvl 9 or under legendary or an evolve pokemon that doesn't exist at lvl 9. Once deposited, do a trade over GTS. Any trade. Then take back your deposited pokemon and it should evolve.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think Gengar should be better that misdreavius. To evolve a pokemon that needs to trade by yourself there is a small trick. Go to GTS. Deposit the pokemon you want to evolve, but ask for something impossible/hard to get, like a lvl 9 or under legendary or an evolve pokemon that doesn't exist at lvl 9. Once deposited, do a trade over GTS. Any trade. Then take back your deposited pokemon and it should evolve.



GTS is?  Is that the trading thing in the poke center?

Also, Meditite any good.  Right now Kadabra is my ass-kicker, so i dont want to get rid of him unless the alternate is pretty good.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Draffut said:


> GTS is?  Is that the trading thing in the poke center?
> 
> Also, Meditite any good.  Right now Kadabra is my ass-kicker, so i dont want to get rid of him unless the alternate is pretty good.



Global Trading System. It's in Jubilife City. The building that looks like a dome stadium. As for Meditite, it's evolved form has a new ability that makes it decent. But I would still take Alakazam over it.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 18, 2007)

@Serp

Your Croagunk better be a Choice Scarf one...<<


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Serp when are you going to open the Gym?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 18, 2007)

I... think I have a heart scale... If I didn't use them on my Drif...


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

well i dont have a choice scarf  and im opening my gym later , after i sort out my toxicroak and drapion 
i need heart scales


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 18, 2007)

A Misdreavius? I evolved one recently; it's on my main team...


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

im training my haunter not sure when to evolve thou


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

any1 wanna battle?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2007)

sure shadowblade I will


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

k what's your code?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2007)

0645-2664-1251 6on6 no ubers no items level 50 ok with u?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

no items? :|

ok... if you say so :\


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2007)

ok I got it set up


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm on now

hope u added me as well


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey shadow. wanna battle me after your battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

bayse, sorry. I got a new DS so I have a different code now :{

@Shion: Sure. 6 on 6 with Items, k? Item Clause on


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 18, 2007)

o ok cause I didnt see u there


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

how about it shadow?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm on. I guess I'll battle whoever I see first


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

ill battle someone ... o.o


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

u still got the same code shadow?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> ill battle someone ... o.o



I'll battle you Shinji.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

alright ill be on in a minute


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Battle anyone?  I want to try my semi new team xD


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

Wait...  nvm. 

haha.

ill wait til you finish, ok shadow?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Shinji, you still have a Darkai and Shaymin you can show me? DD said you had Darkai right?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea i can show you after the battle..


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

i have darkrai.....^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, one of you guys show me. Do I just need to see it in your team when we trade, or do we need to actually trade the pokemons?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

^ I have a shiny darkrai o.o


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

so do i.^

hey shadow, im ready...


----------



## Saito (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anybody want to battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Kamina lets go.


----------



## Saito (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Kamina lets go.



My FC is 3823 5353 9025


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Level 100
single
no legends.

And i'll be there in a sec ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Well, one of you guys show me. Do I just need to see it in your team when we trade, or do we need to actually trade the pokemons?



You need to trade. Fighting over wifi (sadly) doesn't add pokemon to your dex.


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You need to trade. Fighting over wifi (sadly) doesn't add pokemon to your dex.



that sucks


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

GG do you want me to send over the darkrai now?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

GG, Shinj. So how do you show me Darkai?



Shinji said:


> GG do you want me to send over the darkrai now?



Yeah, can we trade and trade back?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 18, 2007)

i trade it over, and you send it back..0.o


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Shinji said:


> i trade it over, and you send it back..0.o



Ok, that's cool.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Btw Regirock is not uber he's semi legendary.Still sorry in not telling you beforehand ><


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

hey guys which one do u prefer ingore the outline 

number 1

number 2

ignore the size and white outline i can fix that


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

#1 is gay and major fail


----------



## Saito (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Level 100
> single
> no legends.
> 
> And i'll be there in a sec ^^



Regirock = legendary?

Also how the fuck do you defeat a ninjask? It keeps killing me with its stupid speed boosts + subs + baton passes. ><


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

#2 wins....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Shinji.

@Serp, definitely #2.


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Kamina said:


> Regirock = legendary?
> 
> Also how the fuck do you defeat a ninjask? It keeps killing me with its stupid speed boosts + subs + baton passes. ><



punch it in the face


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

yoshi said it would look better without the liquid in it


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Kamina about that. He's semi legendary. Plus I also forgot I had him in. So yea xD But still there wouln't be any mayor difference if I had switch to another pokemon. My other 4 could've take down Weavile with that low of hp. Still my bad.

Battle anyone else?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

great battle Shion.  Thanks for teaching me a lesson about Destiny Bond. I needed to know exactly how it worked and too bad some of my best pokemon died for the cause


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sorry Kamina about that. He's semi legendary. Plus I also forgot I had him in. So yea xD But still there wouln't be any mayor difference if I had switch to another pokemon. My other 4 could've take down Weavile with that low of hp. Still my bad.
> 
> Battle anyone else?



u suck at pokemons
just kidding


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Tach gtfo my interwabz 

...

xDD  j/k

Shadow battle? or shinji? or anyone? oO


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> great battle Shion.  Thanks for teaching me a lesson about Destiny Bond. I needed to know exactly how it worked and too bad some of my best pokemon died for the cause



anytime dude.

i love battling you man.

we have climatic clashes. lol.

nice.

@Alcazar: wanna battle?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anytime dude.
> 
> i love battling you man.
> 
> ...



can't waiting for Yoshi


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone seen Kira? He was supposed to open his gym yesterday...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah. I have been working on my team a lot and it still needs more tweaking.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

ah...

ok then. ill log off wifi.

good night yall


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha I asked Shea and he said he talked to him yesterday morning  But he dint say anything about the gym nor did he talk to him after


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone seen Kira? He was supposed to open his gym yesterday...



gym whore



(using a gyarados and a starmie...for shame)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Yeah. I have been working on my team a lot and it still needs more tweaking.



im actually gonna re-make my entire team.

even my spider man and pubic lice.

those guys can be MUCH better. so im gonna start from scratch again....


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 18, 2007)

ok. im out for today. 

gotta hit the sack.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Countach said:


> gym whore
> 
> 
> 
> (using a gyarados and a starmie...for shame)



Hah, you should have implemented that rule before we fought.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Kamina said:


> Regirock = legendary?
> 
> Also how the fuck do you defeat a ninjask? It keeps killing me with its stupid speed boosts + subs + baton passes. ><



Yeah all pokes you fight only once and can't breed even with ditto are legendary.

 And as for ninjask you either use trick room or buff up aside it and as stated above either punch it or the incoming pokemon  in the face .


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hah, you should have implemented that rule before we fought.



takes away badge u dont have


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

LMFAO I remember now. Tach only saw around 2 of my pokemons xD One was Salamence and the other Blissey after that it was smooth sailing 

Cheer up Tach good luck next time  Btw can you still use latios/latias?


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> LMFAO I remember now. Tach only saw around 2 of my pokemons xD One was Salamence and the other Blissey after that it was smooth sailing
> 
> Cheer up Tach good luck next time  Btw can you still use latios/latias?




first off i kick u in the face


and i would of smoked your ass if i didn't acendently sub in my garchomp

plus i killed 4 of your 6 pokemon not two

and i due what i want, ill use 6 latios if i want, because thats how i roll


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Count, wtf is up with you tonight and being mean to people?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Lulz? you did? O_O... *thinks* n0 U d1nt  I dint even send my starmie 
wut wana fight????!!! 

joking ... lol xD



He's kidding Mecha  and if he isn't.. then >_>;


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

His spelling hurts me more than his words lol.

And i really don't have too much beef with the latis


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Count, wtf is up with you tonight and being mean to people?



who was i mean too


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

count are u ready too battle yet


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Tach lets battle .


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> His spelling hurts me more than his words lol.
> 
> And i really don't have too much beef with the latis




juslt becuse i cnt contoll lightttningz doesents meannz thatz u cann diz myne speelzing


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

Serp said:


> count are u ready too battle yet



post in the gym thread


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Well, me and my first round opponent decided to have our match now and I won. So it's Serp or Sasugay in the second round for me.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Well, me and my first round opponent decided to have our match now and I won. So it's Serp or Sasugay in the second round for me.



Lawl can you do that?....my first opponent has never posted so i'm almost sure i'll have a default win but my group is the hardest one so the fun will start on the second round


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lawl can you do that?....my first opponent has never posted so i'm almost sure i'll have a default win but my group is the hardest one so the fun will start on the second round



I don't see why not. He said it's more convenient for him now.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lawl can you do that?....my first opponent has never posted so i'm almost sure i'll have a default win but my group is the hardest one so the fun will start on the second round


yea he owned the shit out of me and honestly there would be no point in doing it again on the 22 with the way things went.


----------



## Countach (Jun 18, 2007)

MTUMPYYYYYY


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

someone here has a Dawn Stone?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> yea he owned the shit out of me and honestly there would be no point in doing it again on the 22 with the way things went.



Well...in 4 days you could have trained at least 4 pokemon...but if you're ok with it...


----------



## Serp (Jun 18, 2007)

im kinda scared about the battle with sasu i dont wanna get knocked out in the first round


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

I made a list of threats that are present in each block. I have battled some of this people so I kinda know how they work out but I wont go into detail nor give an explanation unless I feel like it xD.

Block A. 2nd Hardest has the most trainers of them all.

1. MechaWolf 
2. Serpentious
3. Sasugay (Trump card... makes me wonder)
4. Hiytsu
5. Davee (that Evee team is good)
6. Hero'sCard
8. Yoshistune
9. Countach

Block B. Where all the strong ones are in quantity and quality.

1. Duynyugen ( I pity those who fight him.)
2. ~Kira Yamato~
3. Tenshioni
4. Skeets (Has so many teams its increidable @_@)
5. Dreikoo 
6. Mystictrunks
7. Alcazar

Block C. The easiest of them all (so it seems)

1. Kitsune (You need to have the team we talked about ready )
2. J
3. Vaporofthestars
4. Shadowblade
5. Nico
6. Artficial_Sunshine

Block D.  3rd hardest

1. Shinji
2. Basye
3. Silentstorm 
4. Blind Itachi
5. Dynamic Dragon 
6. 2shea

Thats my opinion on the people that are threats that should be taken seriously.  It's my opinion though. Plus I would add alot more or remove if I fought with some people that are in the brackets. (Sadly it seems only half the people that are in the tourny are active in the forums )

Minor edit


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 18, 2007)

Skeets ever fought Duy? Results?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 18, 2007)

Well since Yoshi decided not to show up for our gym battle anyone want to battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 18, 2007)

sweet I'm being underestimated ^^


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 18, 2007)

Actually not you. The block in general  But you're good I battled you before and it was no walk in the park


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...in 4 days you could have trained at least 4 pokemon...but if you're ok with it...


i don't think i have that kind of dedication to any game especially if it involves ridiculous grinding like pokemon does.

not for me


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade has improved a lot since I first battle him.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> i don't think i have that kind of dedication to any game especially if it involves ridiculous grinding like pokemon does.
> 
> not for me



Ah i see...what's your playtime? I just hit 362 hours and i'm still not close to the level that i wanna reach lol....it does require a lot of time but it's a lot of fun time for some of us  .


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

what are the odds that mecha becomes a gym leader

vegas has it at 18 to 3


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> what are the odds that mecha becomes a gym leader
> 
> vegas has it at 18 to 3



I don't want to be a leader. Too much work. So if you're betting, bet against.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Well he can take over the Normal gym in case I won't get the Steel one because it has my name all over it

oh and thanks mecha, your Breloom hunts me at night


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Question. Which gyms dont have leaders yet?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ Lol @Shadow Blade. I swept someone with a Gyarados and he just asked in the tourney thread if DD is allowed.


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

all have leaders


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. has it ever been banned? I don't recall XD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> lol. has it ever been banned? I don't recall XD



I don't think so. I notice that Gyarados is the perfect sweeper for anyone who built teams around types and not strategy.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

hey ppl.....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Link  welcome to the official D/p thread


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry for the embarassing battle, Link. But you need to battle wifi more if you want to get better.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hey Link  welcome to the official D/p thread



thanks



Mecha Wolf said:


> Sorry for the embarassing battle, Link. But you need to battle wifi more if you want to get better.



nah...I should have train Weilvle so not to get scared from Imtimidation....

so...ok....I'll love to battle more to gain exp. on wifi....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh battle me link  I'm still testing my new team.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, you should battle Hero. He'll take you to school. Literally.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh battle me link  I'm still testing my new team.



sure...why no....



Mecha Wolf said:


> Yeah, you should battle Hero. He'll take you to school. Literally.



*glup*

thanks....

I'm at the wifi room...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol nonsense  I'll just use 3 pokemons if you want  it'll be a 3 vs 6 ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Mecha, did you have any trouble with the everstone trick when you were breeding Riolu?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol don't scare the guy Mecha. Good luck Linkaro. I'm looking forward for our destined battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Mecha, did you have any trouble with the everstone trick when you were breeding Riolu?



I think I only had problems for using it with Ditto. Once I had the right personality female Lucario, it worked fine.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Lati@os are banned.... with soul dew... w/o it they still can used >_>;


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

me wants to battle the new kid


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think I only had problems for using it with Ditto. Once I had the right personality female Lucario, it worked fine.



Looks like I need to find a female Timid or Modest Riolu, thanks for the info.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol nonsense  I'll just use 3 pokemons if you want  it'll be a 3 vs 6 ^^



I'm ready to battle whenever you're ready.



			
				Shadow Blade said:
			
		

> lol don't scare the guy Mecha. Good luck Linkaro. I'm looking forward for our destined battle.



Thanks.  Hope we meet....the the PKMN you already planned out to battled mine....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> me wants to battle the new kid



ME?   Battle me?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Looks like I need to find a female Timid or Modest Riolu, thanks for the info.



I can have a female Timid for you. But I want it back after you're done.


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

is ther another newer kid?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> is ther another newer kid?



I...don't have your friend code....and I'm waitin if Hero does show up.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Link I'll be there in a sec ^^;


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

behold my friend code


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I can have a female Timid for you. But I want it back after you're done.



Knowing you it's gotta be good, even though I'm not too picky. 

I agree to your conditions.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Knowing you it's gotta be good, even though I'm not too picky.
> 
> I agree to your conditions.



Ok, get online. Trade me anything, we can trade back when you're done. Take your time, it's not too important, but I still want it back someday. (And it's good, I bred and hatched it myself). It has not EV on it, so you can calculate IV on it pretty easily. It should have decent IVs.

EDIT: Actually, it does have some EV on it. I had to evolve it from Riolu since Riolu can't breed. I forgot which EVs though. But it should have decent IV.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

got it....who ever comes first....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm sorry. I meant to use ice beam on ninjask but my mom entered my room


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

You should see it again soon, dood.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

what are the point stones.....what have u used?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm sorry. I meant to use ice beam on ninjask but my mom entered my room



I wanna battle you.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

haha. everyone wanna battle Linkaro now. lol.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

J said:


> I wanna battle you.



am I really an easy win?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

^ lol. Everyone wants to battle new people. It's good experience...for both parties.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol when I was new you are the only one who battled me so there goes your theory, Mecha XD


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

oh....ok....welll...let's see then.  I'm still in my attle....My mom came to my room and I had to guess to battle.  one sight of the DS and she takes it away.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Win easliy against me?  I dunno, most of the people here are better than me.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> lol when I was new you are the only one who battled me so there goes your theory, Mecha XD



You were new? I thought you were around before that.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Link either run or something because this fight will end in both using struggles. actually nvm asking someone to run is selfish forget about it xD


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

HERO JUST FINISH ME OFF!!!!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

WTF are you guys doing?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

...OMG!!!!!!!!!  Maybe it will end a stuggle.....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

LMFAOOOOOOOO I FUCKING USED CRUNCH IM A FUCKTARD LOLOLOL


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> WTF are you guys doing?



HE FREAKING USE CRUCH ON MY INFERAPE WHEN HE HAD EARTHQUKES.  IT IS NOW 1 ON 1 WITH ME IN A DISADVANTAGE.

AND RUNNING SEEM TOO COWARDLY FOR ME.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

O.o interesting battle, I'm currently fixig my USB WiFi (for like the fiftyth time) thingymabopper, I'd love to do practice matches... but sadly I can't.  Sounds like you two are having an interesting battle to say the least though....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> HE FREAKING USE CRUCH ON MY INFERAPE WHEN HE HAD EARTHQUKES.  IT IS NOW 1 ON 1 WITH ME IN A DISADVANTAGE.



Lol. Even teachers make mistakes apparently.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

LOOOOL blissey struggle lolololol lets just turn off the DS. i woulda won but stupidity took over me.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Getting real rusty there, Hero...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

D:<<< I just brought 3 pokemons. Nijask salamence and blissey >_>


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

I WON'T RUN!!!!!

My first mistake was accendelly use thief on ninjack when i had ice beam.  due to that myma came into my room and hid my ds.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

lets have a rematch. I'll turn off the DS and then we rebattle the record wont get affected that way. its like we never battled.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> LOOOOL blissey struggle lolololol lets just turn off the DS. i woulda won but stupidity took over me.



so it got me too.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol... I'm so dead in the tourney if I can't get my pokemon up lol >.<

anyone know if Kagemizu is a good trainer? Hopefully he forgot and he'll have to forfit *prays*

We need 6 pokemon, right?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

it seem I have to end this now....I am being send to sleep.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Lol... I'm so dead in the tourney if I can't get my pokemon up lol >.<
> 
> anyone know if Kagemizu is a good trainer? Hopefully he forgot and he'll have to forfit *prays*
> 
> We need 6 pokemon, right?



You up for a quick battle to see how far you are along?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

srry I didn't took the match seriosly.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha I won this time 6 vs 0 . With a DDed salamence. Btw Link you're team isn't good in dealing a DDed... ANYTHING it has very good pokemon but it doesn't have the proper EV training. If you train them in EV they would rock.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

^ That sounds more like it. I wonder what strategy Link is trying to achieve with that team...It seems just like a collage of types to me.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

huh...EV?  what's that....?



Hero's Card said:


> Mecha I won this time 6 vs 0 . With a DDed salamence.



U SWITCH OUT YOUR PKMN BEFORE I COULD FAINT THEM!!!!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

O_O. Omg... quick go to the guide silent made... its A MUST FOR YOU.

It's over here in case anyone wants to peek at it

Absorb that guide. use it... I cant believe you dont know what EV are  Still theres time for improvement.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> huh...EV?  what's that....?
> 
> 
> 
> U SWITCH OUT YOUR PKMN BEFORE I COULD FAINT THEM!!!!



That explained a lot. Do you know about IV also, Link?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 19, 2007)

^On the top it has colorful tabs that has information corresponding the name on it. Click on the ones with EV and it'll explain it a lot better than any of us. Might want to save that site too cause that's a godsend for Pokemon information plus I'm 100% sure you're going to ask the next famous question after "what are EVs?"...and that is..."what are IVs?", teehee.



Edit: Or just go to Silent's guide around the forums.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> That explained a lot. Do you know about IV also, Link?



no...never.....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Link heres a guide that will help you alot. 

It's over here in case anyone wants to peek at it

Read it. Nao.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, EV and IV are vital if you want to train good pokemons.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

It's over here in case anyone wants to peek at it

That one too. It has more info.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

*sigh*  I will search for Fearows and Raticates.....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't forget the epidemic gold


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

I could also use a lesson in IV, I'm kinda curious about it too.  I haven't been able to learn about it...


Nevermind I got the IV lesson, it was pretty useful.  I need to keep EV training my pokemon to get them close to prepared for the tourney in 3 days *sigh* My mom's not gonnabe too happy when she sees what I'll be doing the next couple days... Especially since I have to go out and buy a new WiFi adaptor.(the old one is officially broken) Hopefully there will be more tourneys for later this summer, I'll probably start challenging gyms after it too.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

People who havent done ANY EV and IV work. I'll be serious and honest with you. You WONT be able to win againts ANYONE here that has EVed/Iv trained their pokemons. You WONT be able to win the tournament either. But still theres hope. 
The 2 guides made by SilentStorm are Super helpful and will let you go over the basics quick. I can also provide you with Pokerus (doubles the EV. SO its easier to EV train) but you have to give me time to infect my whole pokemons. That is all.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> People who havent done ANY EV and IV work. I'll be serious and honest with you. You WONT be able to win againts ANYONE here that has EVed/Iv trained their pokemons. You WONT be able to win the tournament either. But still theres hope.
> The 2 guides made by SilentStorm are Super helpful and will let you go over the basics quick. I can also provide you with Pokerus (doubles the EV. SO its easier to EV train) but you have to give me time to infect my whole pokemons. That is all.



I would like to also add something to Hero's good advices. Ugly chicks, don't enter beauty pageants. You will never win.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

How do you get pokerus, how do you know if you have it? And how do you spread it?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

Unless the beauty pageant is a Ms. Ugly Beauty Pageant....In that case, they have an equal chance


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD Getting pokerus is super rare. Kinda like shiny. and you spread it by fighting pokemons and such and it will spread to the other pokemon in the party.

@ Mecha: lmfao


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there a symbol or someting that appears when you have it?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

@Mecha ... Hi. Sup?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> @Mecha ... Hi. Sup?



NM. Up for a late battle?

EDIT: Nevermind, heading to bed.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Yea there is it says "PKRS" in the when you check its status. Once it has a smiley icon though its gone for good and you cant infect anything else BUT that pokemon STILL has the double EV bonus.


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

yoshi just destroyed me


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Gym battle?
or normal battle?


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

gym..........


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Wait. So if it has the smiley it still gets the times 2? but just can't infect anymore? Or does it have to have the PKRS thing?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

When there is a smiley icon the pokerus virus is gone. But the pokemon itself has it. you just CANNOT pass it but its still there.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Ahh kk good, alot of my pokemon have that smiley lol
Just noticed that ^^ that's really helpful the pokemon I'm EV training currently all have the smiley


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

O_O wow talk about lucky over 9000. Its not exactly a HAPPY smiley its like a small... emotionless smiley kinda yellowish


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2007)

So I just used the iv calculator on serebii for my Ttar and I discovere dit had this spread. 31 in hp, atk, def and speed 15 in sp. atk and 19 in spc. defense. Serious natured.


Is that good?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah... it's kinda funny looking. Thanks for the help, I didn't even realize I had the pokerus >.<" OH well, if I'm as lucky as you say maybe I'll find some shinies ^.^


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Chickennoddle do you want to test battle me? it could be great experience because you can learn about the moves, how to predict and when and who to switch to


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd love to, but I think I mentioned this, my WiFi USB thingy is broken, It was already on the verge of breaking I had to fix it like everytime I moved my laptop.  So I'll probably get one tommorow.  But if I can probably around      1-2ish in the afternoon Central time if that's okay, otherwise later in the evening


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

^ Hero ill battle you


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

K.  No legends


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

This should be a good fight.

And we need 6 pokemon for the tourney right?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Yea 6 pokemon


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

KK I'll have to decide my other 2 tommorow O.o


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah crap i messed up ..


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

GG Shinji. Battle anyone else?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

Where do I check for FC? I'm confused I have a couple different wireless things I want to be sure I have the right one before I post it up


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Go downstair in the pokemon center and the girl will give you the pal pad... then you can check your FC there.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

KK and the wifi union room is in the bottom or top floor of the pokecenter?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

There isnt a "Union" wifi room but if you want battle/trades (thats all there is) the bottom floor is your place.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

KK, got it, and my FC is now up so as soon as I get my USB WiFi adaptor thing I'll be ready to roll


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

Could anyone recommend me a good mono type steel team.

I am finding it hard to make one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

For the Gym eh?
They can be mixed type,a mono steel team is impossible to make.
I can probably give you a Jirachi to use.
Did you catch Heatran yet?
Also don't rush it since I'm not gonna open it until after the tourney is over.Unless I make some quick progress on both my tourney and gym team.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Well this are one of the best (that I believe) steel they are there.

Skarmory.
Metagross 
Scizor
Lucario
Bronzong
Empoleon
Magnezone
Registeel
Heatran


All others either have massive weakness to Equake/fighting and some are legendaries.

I would personally go 
Metagross
Empoleon
Skarmory
Registeel
Lucario
Bronzong/Heatran

Good def and good att. Lacking a lil bit SPattack but empoleon/Lucario should do good. 
Edit: forgot heatran. Can you use Jirachi or is it banned?


----------



## Fulcata (Jun 19, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Could anyone recommend me a good mono type steel team.
> 
> I am finding it hard to make one.



Magnezone, Steelix/Aggron, Skarmory, Metagross, Lucario, and Empoleon.

Or did you mean pokemon with Steel as their only type? (Because Mawile and Registeel are the only two...)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Jirachi isn't Uber,it's fine.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh well Jirachi is good too ^^ give it wish/psychic/thunderbolt/calm mind and it should not only be a good attacker but a healer too.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

Fulcata said:


> Magnezone, Steelix/Aggron, Skarmory, Metagross, Lucario, and Empoleon.
> 
> Or did you mean pokemon with Steel as their only type? (Because Mawile and Registeel are the only two...)



No thats good, thanks.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

So Silent what pokemon are you going to train? With Equake being common and  all steels (cept skarmory) being weak to it I would recommend you to steer away from those that are 4x weak to it like Aggron/Magnezone/Bastiodon. ^^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> So Silent what pokemon are you going to train? With Equake being common and  all steels (cept skarmory) being weak to it I would recommend you to steer away from those that are 4x weak to it like Aggron/Magnezone/Bastiodon. ^^



I would like to train an Aggron, Skamory.

I already have an Shiny EV trained Metagross(god bless that I was lucky to get it) a lucario and an Empolon, but the last 2 kind of got messed up in the EV and nature section, soi I will probably get new ones.

And I have methods if getting what I want  (serebii request forum FTW)

Also I need EV and natures for Lucario, Empoleon, Skarmory and Skarmory.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Why not get a jirachi or registeel?  

*Thinks*
*Got it*
I see why dont you use them... legend does suck unless you get lucky on Nature/IVs when you capture them xD


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 19, 2007)

Naw, thy are not my thing.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Fuck that I'm using them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Legendaries are powerful wether they have a sucky nature or not....

@Skeets: using them for competetive battles?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

No,for the Steel Gym.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah....

hmmm, ill be sure to battle the leader for that gym...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

That's me...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah...^^^

I WILL battle that gym.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok, anouther nob question.  Shortly after the second Gym, I am meeting these "bronzor" in  the grass.  What are they actually weak to?  It's a psychic/steel mix.  Th only thing I rmemeber abotu what's good/bad about the types is that back in Red (last one I played) Psychic was unstoppable.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

wowowow wait just a minute
I want to be the leader of the steel gym!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

hmmm... I beleive that Shadow and skeets should battle it out!!!!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

so it seems ;O


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, Shadow, Skeets is better than me bro. So...I would just let him be the steel leader.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. it's still gonna be interesting to do steel against steel. I'm looking forward to that .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

You guys can have the steel gym while I go for the flying gym of DOOM!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 19, 2007)

I dunno...

Shadow is a freakin BEAST when I battle him..

Skeets and I were kinda the same wehn we battled, but I accidetally pressed to 
"run" button..


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

well it's gonna be fun to battle steel against steel. I already have two steel pokes in my team anyways.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Shion you were using a Darkrai and Arceus and only god knows what other ubers....
And my Starmie beat your Arceus....

And Shadow ain't you already a Gym Leader?


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

gym leaders

MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)
Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
TenshiOni = Fighting types (Konoha Library/Telegrams)
Skeets = Steel types (Gaming Department)
*Suzuhiko = Ghost types (Konoha Blender)*
*Nico = Electric types (Konoha Plaza)*
Countach = Dragon types (Art Department)
*Krag = Fire types (One Piece)*
Dreikoo = Water types (Konoha Bath House)
*ilabb = Grass types (House of Uzu*maki)
2Shea = Ice types (Other Anime/Manga Fanclubs FCs)
Kitsune = Bug types (Court of Pure Souls)
dragonbattousai = Ground types (Society Library)
Yoshitsune = Rock types (Translations)
Serp = Poison types (Comics)
Shadow Blade = Normal Types (Konoha TV)
Blind Itachi = Dark types (Member FC's)

ones in bold ive never seen in a while


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Draffut said:


> Ok, anouther nob question.  Shortly after the second Gym, I am meeting these "bronzor" in  the grass.  What are they actually weak to?  It's a psychic/steel mix.  Th only thing I rmemeber abotu what's good/bad about the types is that back in Red (last one I played) Psychic was unstoppable.



Actually, psychic had weaknesses back then, but they were rather pointless since the only moves that were super-effective against them were on Pokemon that couldn't hold their own against psychics. Anyway, against Bronzor, you can use fire, ground, bug, and ghost. Against just a psychic type, bug, ghost, and dark types would be good. Against just steel types, ground, fire, and fighting are  super-effective.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> gym leaders
> 
> MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
> ...



Maybe they are so busy training their team that they didn't have time to log on all this time...


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

Suz told me personally shes wont be participating as a gym leader so Ghost is up for grabs


----------



## tanukibeast (Jun 19, 2007)

seen 405
obtained 368

I'm trying to catch a magby with that held item at route 227.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

I could be Ghost, I just need more Ghost types V_V

All I have is Gengar, Drifblim, and Spiritomb.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Ghost is up for grabs? Hmm... I may consider that...


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

dont get all hog wild now guys

well if their is more then 3 people who want it, then we need a fair way to decide who gets the spot


----------



## spongeaud (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone  been to Stark Mountain yet? I traveled with that buck kid and then he just took the stone now do I go back or what.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> dont get all hog wild now guys
> 
> well if their is more then 3 people who want it, then we need a fair way to decide who gets the spot



So far it's only been two guys, and I'm only considering it. It might turn out to be too much work or trouble.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

spongeaud said:


> Has anyone  been to Stark Mountain yet? I traveled with that buck kid and then he just took the stone now do I go back or what.



Go back to his house in the Survival Zone, then Go back to stark mountain and battle Heatran.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Countach said:


> gym leaders
> 
> MysticTrunks = Flying types (Battledome)
> Kira Yamato = Psychic types (Konoha TV-12)
> ...



I saw nico posting a few days ago but i'm not sire if he/she is doing well with the gym cause i've never battled with him/her.

ilabb and suzuhiko i've never seen posting and krag the last time i saw him was weeks ago where we battled and my garchomb swept his entire team without him getting 1 attack off so i'm not sure how his fire gym goes...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

wait.. Skeets already GOT the steel gym?! when did that happen? I could have sworn Donkey Show was responcible -_-.

Blah I don't want to be Normal gym :\


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

@Blade: Why?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

well Normal pokemon aren't my type. And I'm not gonna spend 4 weeks until I get a Bold\Calm Blissey with good IVs. I'm not THAT patient.

Well I guess I'll resign from Normal and wait until something else happens. Maybe if the other people don't call I'll take control over Electric, Ghost or Fire.


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

Normal and Ghost gyms are now up for grabs


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow you can be like Silent Storm and be one of my lackeys....


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 19, 2007)

I would like to be considered for normal gym leader


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

I'll go with ghost if no one else wants

@Skeets, thanks for the offer, but I barely know what lacky means XD


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'll go with ghost if no one else wants



i dont know ffln might want it so u are not in clear yet


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

In other words you'll be one of those guys from the games who hangs out in the gym...


----------



## Countach (Jun 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Shadow you can be like Silent Storm and be one of my lackeys....




change your ava, it bores me


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

oh. well. I don't mind ghost because I can easily know what I want and don't


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

I wanna be normal Gym Leader.

I just need to train my Normal's


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

In other words you'll be one of those guys from the games who hangs out in the gym...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the offer, but I would like to be a leader.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Is Jolly good for my Ambipom?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

yes it is a good nature :0


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 19, 2007)

jolly is right for it


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Good, good.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm back....


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 19, 2007)

Now all you have left is a good moveset and ev training. reccomend Baton Pass & Agility


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> Now all you have left is a good moveset and ev training. reccomend Baton Pass & Agility



Imo ambipom with fake out and last resort (just those 2 moves) is better than BP ambipom cause you can use a ninjask for better BPing.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

So how is this for a moveset for it:

Baton Pass
Last Resort
Thunder (>_<)
And random generic move number seven


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> Now all you have left is a good moveset and ev training. reccomend Baton Pass & Agility



Imo ambipom with fake out and last resort (just those 2 moves) is better than BP ambipom cause you can use a ninjask for better BPing.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

So how is this for a moveset for it:

Baton Pass
Last Resort
Thunder (>_<)
And random generic move number seven


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

J said:


> So how is this for a moveset for it:
> 
> Baton Pass
> Last Resort
> ...



Scratch all moves except last resort and breed fake out to it. That way 1st turn you flinch the opponent and after you fire last resorts because you did use all other moves it has.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Deja Vu much?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

more like a smoked Empoleon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

8_D IV breeding is time consuming XD haha... i cant settle for a 27 x___D
i bred like 5 gyarados now lol... XDDD


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 19, 2007)

okay i need help with a few things can someone help me 

1.at lake valorfront there is a chick looking for a suite key ,can someone tell me were to find it.

2.how do i get access to route 224.

3.i need to find help getting access to all parts of backlots mansion  .

4.I need help catching a ralts or kiria can someone give me some good tips on finding and catching one .

edit; can someone tell me how to clone pokemon


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8_D IV breeding is time consuming XD haha... i cant settle for a 27 x___D
> i bred like 5 gyarados now lol... XDDD



I know what you mean. I used to be able to be content with 27. But now it has to have ATLEAST perfect IV for speed and attack.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I know what you mean. I used to be able to be content with 27. But now it has to have ATLEAST perfect IV for speed and attack.



At least that's what you want. I can't see how people get perfect IVs in more than 3 stats. If in 2 is time consuming, 4 or more is LIFE consuming


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I know what you mean. I used to be able to be content with 27. But now it has to have ATLEAST perfect IV for speed and attack.



lol, yeah 8_D but now, after 4 gyaradoses, i finally got a semi perfect, 
these are its EVs, im sure u already knw the line up,

31 31 22 15 27 31


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

AFTER 4 ONLY?!

HOW THE CRAP DID YOU DO IT?!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

not after 4, i meant that as a 'good enough' material, the 4 of those gyarados were ok in thier stats, and after making them the parent, i manage to slightly increase the IVs of their babies, ofcourse i had to do this for ages hatching like 100 eggs lol... but yeah, then keep doing it, and now, so far, thats the highest i found ^^'


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, yeah 8_D but now, after 4 gyaradoses, i finally got a semi perfect,
> these are its EVs, im sure u already knw the line up,
> 
> 31 31 22 15 27 31



I would keep that in a flash. That is a great gyarados.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok.  Now to get an Everstone, and a Pokemon with Fake out


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get a good Metagross after 11 eggs with perfect speed, HP and Attack.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm going to go the less time consuming route and not be too picky

EDIT: Although most of my pokes have either 27 or 30 IV's in the desired stats.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

haha all my magikarps have 29/31 speed and atk when they hatch, i was just trying to get higher IVs for the other stats.

yay! i just got a better one!!!!

31 31 30 17 29 31


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'm going to go the less time consuming route and not be too picky



Yeah, I'm not too picky on my first one. But I also do a lot of redos. So I try to get perfect the second time around, or as perfect as possible.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha all my magikarps have 29/31 speed and atk when they hatch, i was just trying to get higher IVs for the other stats.
> 
> yay! i just got a better one!!!!
> 
> 31 31 30 17 29 31



does that mean you can send me the lesser one now ?! please?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha all my magikarps have 29/31 speed and atk when they hatch, i was just trying to get higher IVs for the other stats.
> 
> yay! i just got a better one!!!!
> 
> 31 31 30 17 29 31



Awesome DD, thats about what mine is.

Also your Darkrai pic is awesome, I faved it on DA


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yeah, I'm not too picky on my first one. But I also do a lot of redos. So I try to get perfect the second time around, or as perfect as possible.



Sensible, since I'm redoing my Weavile My current one's IV's: 30 in Atk, 17 in Spd.

EDIT: Ever since I have started using my Rule of 12, I've only bred good pokes.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Are those exact IV, DD? Or is there a range?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

wont know till its about lvl 50+ ^^' but after all the gyarados ive raised, i listed a patern of what theyre stat should be at a certain level, and this one had +1 more on most of its stats 8)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol I guess you don't want to do so, DD

oh well I tried XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

lol XD sorry s.blade i threw them away lol cos i got this one X___D... would be unfair to trade cos it took me bout a week to get them xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Yep, throw the low ones away even though it would be treasure for someone else. You don't need the competition.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

sure Mecha, support him because you already got a Gyarados XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd rather be a Nice bastard and use it for trade bait half of the time...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

lol. Serious dude, that what you should do. No point in getting pawn by your own Gyarados down the road.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> lol. Serious dude, that what you should do. No point in getting pawn by your own Gyarados down the road.



lol True. I already did that when I bred my Gyarados because I already found a good one on my first run.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

lol thats why i dont wanna trade it lol XDDDD
mecha has a very good point 83 XDDDD


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

i know. I don't want to use Gyarados anyways because everyone else does.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2007)

CHEA

My Gyrados and Tyranitar are beats. 31's in all the worthwhile stats 

I've decided to just use favorites for the tourny.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Gyarados is one of the most effective lead pokemon in the game.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

DD, you need anything right now?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Gyarados is one of the most effective lead pokemon in the game.



exactly why I DON'T want to use it. It's not very fun when Everyone has a freakin' Gyarados. Takes the fun out of the game. Besides, I have some ways of dealing it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> exactly why I DON'T want to use it. It's not very fun when Everyone has a freakin' Gyarados. Takes the fun out of the game. Besides, I have some ways of dealing it.



But Gyrados has always been one of the coolest pokemon around.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 19, 2007)

@NP: not really ^^' just training this gyarados to see if its actually 30/1 on its stats ^^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

well yeah, but if I hug it bites the crap outta me. I mean I don't need that pokemon to take me back to past and play the bad games that sucked ass. I'd rather have a Tauros take a... you know the rest.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

What would be the best poke to breed to a Slakoth in order to pass on Night Slash to the hatched Slakoth?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Any ground group pokemon that knows Night Slash. Like Absol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

prinny have u got a spare slakoth


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

I have 5 full boxes of skarmories and still haven't gotten the one i need o.0


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I do have one.

EDIT: Not sure if has good IV's, though


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone has a Tomato Berry? The one used to reduce speed EVs?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> does anyone has a Tomato Berry? The one used to reduce speed EVs?



I do shadow, you can have it for free


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you so much 2Shea. Mind logging in 5 minutes? Just make sure u changed to my new Friend Code


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

My PC boxes are full. I've only got one more spot open, and that's on my team. I really need to do some clearing out. I've got about 12 Scyther, 10 Ditto, 8 Beautifly/Dustox, 10 Burmy, and triples or doubles of just about every other Pokemon that I've encountered or captured. I've got to get to clearing those out. I seem to spend more time capturing Pokemon rather than training or breeding.

Maybe for the open gym leader slots we can do something like rock-paper-scissors with the people who definitely want those positions. Right now I'm so-so with taking on a gym position. Maybe Kira or someone can contact every gym leader, who hasn't actively posted on here, and get a confirmation out of them or something. Then we can take the remaining spots and either divvy them up or tack them on as extra positions, after the Elite 4, for those in the tournament who want to be a gym leader.

While it would be fun to be a gym leader for a while, I might seriously get bored with it in time. That's why I'm being indecisive about it right now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

so Prinny what do you want for it


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

oh well.....no use crying over spilled milk.  Look like I have to enter with no EV training and hope of luck.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

There ya go shadow, enjoy.

Sorry had my sound off cause I didn't have my have my headset atm.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Prinny, you still need a Cynadquil?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

lol I thought I was talking to myself XD. Actually I was but it was funny to hear myself through my DS. Thanks again 

@FFLN, do you want the Ghost gym? I want it but if you want it too, I'll probably let you have it


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

J said:


> Prinny, you still need a Cynadquil?



Hmmmmm....I have a cynadquil.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol I just found out my Shiny Riolu (Adamant) has max IV in Spd and Atk. ^.^


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

great. 160 hours in an NO SHINIES :\


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

what about shiny?  I don't need them....at lest for me.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Lol I just found out my Shiny Riolu (Adamant) has max IV in Spd and Atk. ^.^


Hacked!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

I got my first shiny 10 hours into the game


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

Would this be a good setup


 Lucario
~Adamant
EV: 255 Atk - 255 Spd

Crunch
Sword Dance
Close Combat
Earthquake


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

It needs Extreme speed.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

Extremespeed over.?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Probably Crunch.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

After I go to the Wifi thing in basement of the pokecenter, do I have to know the person for the battle? Or if I just push invite will it work... Please respond, and once I figure it out, anyon up for a battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

For all those who ever had a beat down by my Garchomp...I just bred a better one.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 19, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> After I go to the Wifi thing in basement of the pokecenter, do I have to know the person for the battle? Or if I just push invite will it work... Please respond, and once I figure it out, anyon up for a battle?



If you host (Click Invite), then the other person will respond.. but you must have each other's fc..

Ill fight you...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't now, but if you're on a little later... my friend wants to play on my DS


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> For all those who ever had a beat down by my Garchomp...I just bred a better one.



I hope I'm not included :\


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> For all those who ever had a beat down by my Garchomp...I just bred a better one.


Donphan still beats it.....


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

mecha can i have your old one


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

That reminds me, I need a better Garchomp.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Serp said:


> mecha can i have your old one



I think he intentionally threw it away


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Serp said:


> mecha can i have your old one





Shadow Blade said:


> I think he intentionally threw it away



I will release once the new one gets done with training. Yeah, I don't give out my bred pokes since I don't want them to come back and haunt me later (aka getting my ass whoop by my own traded pokemons).


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

it actually happened?


----------



## Serp (Jun 19, 2007)

i see


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> it actually happened?



No, but you never know.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

I hve extraa PKMN for trade. (F Combee, Pikachu, little dino dude)


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 19, 2007)

Quick question. I've been wondering about a good moveset or two for Blissey. Any suggestions (I'm quite sure Softboiled will appear on almost every list)?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Check there Leon ^^.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Quick question. I've been wondering about a good moveset or two for Blissey. Any suggestions (I'm quite sure Softboiled will appear on almost every list)?



I would think this would be a good one:
Heal Bell
Softboiled
Ice Beam
Thunder Wave


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> Quick question. I've been wondering about a good moveset or two for Blissey. Any suggestions (I'm quite sure Softboiled will appear on almost every list)?



Seismic toss counter softboiled aromatotherapy/toxic/ice beam .


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally you arrived Leon XD


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 19, 2007)

^

Thanks for the quick replies everyone. XD

I noticed that Heal Bell and Aromatherapy are egg moves. I haven't really bred any Pokemon as yet and I haven't experimented either, so exactly how would I get those egg moves?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Get a male pokemon that knows that move than breed it with Chansey. Course, the pokemon have to be from the same egg group as Chansey to be able to breed with Chansey.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Prince Leon said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies everyone. XD
> 
> I noticed that Heal Bell and Aromatherapy are egg moves. I haven't really bred any Pokemon as yet and I haven't experimented either, so exactly how would I get those egg moves?



Get a Male Skitty with Heal Bell (25% chance of breeding one) and breed it with Chansey


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah, so it's Skitty who has Heal Bell. I wondered about that.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> @FFLN, do you want the Ghost gym? I want it but if you want it too, I'll probably let you have it



If you really want it, I don't mind if you take it. Right now, I haven't made up my mind. Besides, if I really want it, I'll just take the gym title at a later time.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

battle anyone? I want to battle new people and even though the thing that says how many people are viewing the thread isnt there I can feel that there are... lurkers somwhere watching... xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow, the Ghost Gym's up for grabs?! If it is, I kinda want it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

FFLN said:


> If you really want it, I don't mind if you take it. Right now, I haven't made up my mind. Besides, if I really want it, I'll just take the gym title at a later time.



Thanks, but you will come to know I am not easy to defeat. Ghost gym here I come


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

There is a simple way to solve this Ghost Gym problem, gentlemen. We will have a race around the world. We will start on the morrow, 1700 in Time Square. Everyone agreed?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2007)

Where's best place to level up a Ground/Fighting Pokemon real quick? Like around those areas Battle/Survival Area?

Not E4 either please.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha how dare you! The random banters in MY gig!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Dam... if there was double trainer battle like in emerald we could have NP and Shadow be the 2 ... twin gym leaders xDD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

^ Now, now Old Chap. Let's not get easily angry now. Save your energy for the race...the RACE AROUND THE WORLD!!! Muahahaha *cough*HAHAHAH!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Where's best place to level up a Ground/Fighting Pokemon real quick? Like around those areas Battle/Survival Area?
> 
> Not E4 either please.



that really depends on the pokemon you want to train


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dam... if there was double trainer battle like in emerald we could have NP and Shadow be the 2 ... twin gym leaders xDD



That would be cool as hell lol.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> ^ Now, now Old Chap. Let's not get easily angry now. Save your energy for the race...the RACE AROUND THE WORLD!!! Muahahaha *cough*HAHAHAH!



I'll leave the maniacal laughter and the cough to you, though :byakuya


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dam... if there was double trainer battle like in emerald we could have NP and Shadow be the 2 ... twin gym leaders xDD



If that was the case, I would be with Mystictrunks instead.


----------



## Saito (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody want a battle?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dam... if there was double trainer battle like in emerald we could have NP and Shadow be the 2 ... twin gym leaders xDD



ok, that's so not cool:

WHY AM I SECOND?!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dam... if there was double trainer battle like in emerald we could have NP and Shadow be the 2 ... twin gym leaders xDD



I don't know. Two male gym leaders...sharing the same gym...always battling together...seems kinda Clay Aiken if you know what I mean...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

oh I hope I'm at least not the "other" part of Clay... ;\


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Kamina lets fight  this time I wont use regi x].


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Brokeback Gymnasium


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Should I keep this Riolu?
Timid
IV's: 22 22 2 27 27 22

EDIT: The minute Shadow makes advances at me, he's getting cattle prodded.


----------



## Saito (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Kamina lets fight  this time I wont use regi x].



Ok meet you there


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Prinny: I'm in teh lobby.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Should I keep this Riolu?
> Timid
> IV's: 22 22 2 27 27 22
> 
> EDIT: The minute Shadow makes advances at me, he's getting cattle prodded.



Def is too slow. I would use it for breeding.

EDIT: Cattle Prodded? Is that some kind of euphemism for gay sex?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Should I keep this Riolu?
> Timid
> IV's: 22 22 2 27 27 22
> 
> EDIT: The minute Shadow makes advances at me, he's getting cattle prodded.



OK WHAT THE?!

Anyway. What Mecha said. While defense isn't that important for a lucario, it's still better if it was higher. I can be a good for breeding though.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Cattle prodded means being struck with a prod, a tool used by farmers to make the cattle obey.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Def is too slow. I would use it for breeding.
> 
> EDIT: Cattle Prodded? Is that some kind of euphemism for gay sex?



NO! A Cattle Prod is a device that delivers moderate voltage shocks to whatever it touches. Think of it as a large Tazer


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey Ninja. Is the everstone trick working with the Lucario I let you borrow?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 19, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hey Ninja. Is the everstone trick working with the Lucario I let you borrow?



It's working perfectly.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 19, 2007)

hey can someone plz tell help me ,i need to know about the legendary pokemon that shows up at that tablet on route 224 and i also need some help on getting a kiria or ralts in the game ,and also can someone tell me how to clone pokemon


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any special pokemon showing up there. Maybe Aruseus but that's if you got a special ticket or something


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> that really depends on the pokemon you want to train



Luario, it's at Level 42 right now.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any special pokemon showing up there. Maybe Aruseus but that's if you got a special ticket or something


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh my God!

Recording these EV's is so annoying


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I don't think there's any special pokemon showing up there. Maybe Aruseus but that's if you got a special ticket or something



To fight arceus you need to go where you fight palkia/dialga...maybe the tablet is for shemi.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

hey everyone does anyone know the true reason for the cherish ball and when are the nintendo events coming id go cross country for these pokemon o and if anyone wants to trade pm me ill have to update my FC (started a new game) F.Y.I: 1)no Aruseus appears at the spear pillar(place that u caught the pokemon on the front cover for pkmn noobs) the pokemon you meen i think is spirtomb and to get him you need to tlk to 26 people in the underground i think.
2) Lucario is a awesome pokemon to train (my first to train to 100) KEEP AURA SPHERE.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 19, 2007)

I MUST have one of these games... +_+ I wanna buy one later this week. I'm thinking I'll get Diamond, but I'm not sure yet!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

J said:


> Oh my God!
> 
> Recording these EV's is so annoying



I don't record. I just approximate. Although, it's somewhat easier to EV if you use the Poketch Counter. Just tap in the EVs that you've put into whatever stat for whichever Pokemon that you're training.

Sheimi is on the island that has a bunch of flowers. I also thought that tablet was for Arceus, although now I remember that it does mention something about the top of Mt. Coronet for Arceus instead.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah and good to see a girl diamond player if u need help u can pm me or one over the guys here is a great game


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Azures flute is necesary for Arceus. The tablet... I believe its for Shaymin.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks!

I've recently ended up re-obsessed with Pokemon, and Diamond seems to have a better selection. Can't wait 'til I get it~


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

good luck trying not getting addicted like most of us here, lol


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

1) is oaks letter for Shaymin nintendo event needed and membership pass for the dark one darkia i think
B.T.W: ok updated my friend code
Edit: y not get addicted it like drugs now lol ur welcome by the way im Brandon (duh)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've recently ended up re-obsessed with Pokemon, and Diamond seems to have a better selection. Can't wait 'til I get it~



You can get all version specifics from the GTS easily. I say you chose from which legend you like the best. Imo palkia is the best one both in stats and moves (spacial rend >>>>>> time roar....time roar is sorta usless sadly :/ and palkia only has 1 weakness ) so i chose pearl .


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

You want addicted?  I got 300 hours in


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

And to the next page we go...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 19, 2007)

the other part I don't like about Diamond is I'd run into wild Purugly than Skuntank for the speed EVs in the route next to the fight area


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

> You want addicted? I got 300 hours in



I got 366+...and pokemon battle revolution isn't out yet...my summer is doomed XD.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

addicted 300 hrs tlk to me when u got 500+


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Are you claiming that you have over 500+ hours?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

I think i am cool with just my current team...even w/o EV training.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I think i am cool with just my current team...even w/o EV training.



Define "cool"...i think hero made a very on the spot statement a few pages back...i'll repost it for ya: "People who havent done ANY EV and IV work. I'll be serious and honest with you. You WONT be able to win againts ANYONE here that has EVed/Iv trained their pokemons. You WONT be able to win the tournament either. But still theres hope.
The 2 guides made by SilentStorm are Super helpful and will let you go over the basics quick. I can also provide you with Pokerus (doubles the EV. SO its easier to EV train) but you have to give me time to infect my whole pokemons. That is all. "


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

Brandon if you have 500+ hours you must have a great team  Want to battle ?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Define "cool"...i think hero made a very on the spot statement a few pages back...i'll repost it for ya: "People who havent done ANY EV and IV work. I'll be serious and honest with you. You WONT be able to win againts ANYONE here that has EVed/Iv trained their pokemons. You WONT be able to win the tournament either. But still theres hope.
> The 2 guides made by SilentStorm are Super helpful and will let you go over the basics quick. I can also provide you with Pokerus (doubles the EV. SO its easier to EV train) but you have to give me time to infect my whole pokemons. That is all. "


100% right not a single chase 


FFLN said:


> Are you claiming that you have over 500+ hours?



long over about 647:14

Edit:yeah ill pm u when im ready i can't do it till maybe 10:00 a.m EST time


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Brandon said:


> 100% right not a single chase
> 
> 
> long over about 647:14
> ...



647...damn man...did you like play every day for 15 hours since aprill 22? Cause i play for 4-8 each day and only have 366...or is the 647 your japanese version?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Brandon said:


> long over about 647:14



That's the NA release, right? Not the Japanese version? D/P was released about 60 days ago, and your playtime shows that you've played about 27 full days' worth of Pokemon. Assuming that you spent around 12 hours a day playing it, that would put it at around 54 days worth of gameplay.

That's a bit much to comprehend.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Define "cool"...i think hero made a very on the spot statement a few pages back...i'll repost it for ya: "People who havent done ANY EV and IV work. I'll be serious and honest with you. You WONT be able to win againts ANYONE here that has EVed/Iv trained their pokemons. You WONT be able to win the tournament either. But still theres hope.
> The 2 guides made by SilentStorm are Super helpful and will let you go over the basics quick. I can also provide you with Pokerus (doubles the EV. SO its easier to EV train) but you have to give me time to infect my whole pokemons. That is all. "



when I meant cool, I mean I'm ok with it.

Also, my PKMN is pretty high level for me to do any EV training, and I'm stubborn with my PKMN.  I don't like to create another Inferape when I already have one.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Man Brandon O_o

@ Dre: Well, to be specific, I have 314:29


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> when I meant cool, I mean I'm ok with it.
> 
> Also, my PKMN is pretty high level for me to do any EV training, and I'm stubborn with my PKMN.  I don't like to create another Inferape when I already have one.



You seem to not understand (or don't want to at least) how competitive battling goes...stubborn is when you like your pasta without cheese no matter how good people tell you it is....sticking to weak unEVd pokemon just because it's the first one you trained sounds more like something a lazy or uninformed about the greatness of EVing peson would do. And if your either of the two options you're basically gonna suck donkey wang if you battle someone who has done his IV breeding and EV training. And if you're ok with that then it's all good...it's just i can't fathom how anyone could be ok with something like that....(damn my pride  )


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 19, 2007)

yeah on jap duh english its only 315 hold on im transfusing my pkmn to my english now ok its 327:19


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey J, didn't u said u wanna battle me?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, hold on.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 19, 2007)

Brandon said:


> yeah on jap duh english its only 315 hold on im transfusing my pkmn to my english now ok its 327:19



Well, you should be more specific next time, since most of us who're posting on here are playing on a NA cartridge. The 327 seems more normal.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 19, 2007)

Uh, Linkaro, Do you have my FC?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 19, 2007)

I dont know why but I feel like the tourny is going to be a disaster


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I dont know why but I feel like the tourny is going to be a disaster



In what way? People cheating? People not showing? People kicking your ass right off the bat? 

Either way PBR will come 3 days after the turney starts so we'll have something to do if it's a disaster...which i doubt will be of course.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 19, 2007)

What do you mean Hero?..


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm with Hero. I mean I'll be working A LOT next week so it's gonna be hard for me to schedule a duel and that can screw the entire tournament.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I'm with Hero. I mean I'll be working A LOT next week so it's gonna be hard for me to schedule a duel and that can screw the entire tournament.



I think you're overreacting...many people here work 8 hour shifts but getting 30 mins to have a battle once every 2 days shouldn't pose any problem to someone who has already trained a team worth competing....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

J said:


> Oh yeah, hold on.



not yet.  I have to shower first.  I'll tell u when I can battle.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm gonna design more badges in the process 

I already have 2 concepts for the Psychic and Dark gyms~

Anyone else want me to make theirs?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I'm gonna design more badges in the process
> 
> I already have 2 concepts for the Psychic and Dark gyms~
> 
> Anyone else want me to make theirs?



How do you make em? Do you use a program? I may wanna give it a shot...but if i can't do it i'd love if you made mine  .


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I think you're overreacting...many people here work 8 hour shifts but getting 30 mins to have a battle once every 2 days shouldn't pose any problem to someone who has already trained a team worth competing....



For me it's more than 8 hours that's why -_-


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> In what way? People cheating?* People not showing?* People kicking your ass right off the bat?
> 
> Either way PBR will come 3 days after the turney starts so we'll have something to do if it's a disaster...which i doubt will be of course.



Yea that. I dont care about winning.... Though I'll try x] and Kira hasn't log on since... 3 days ago xD


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I dont know why but I feel like the tourny is going to be a disaster



me too......:amazed '
ZOMG ZOMG~!!!!!!!! I HAVENT DONE LIKE ANY SERIOUS BREEDING I HAVE TO WORK ON MY SALAMENCE IM SO GONNA LOSE~!!!!!!!!

^
thats why im worried probably gonna disconnect on the 2nd match or 3rd....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> How do you make em? Do you use a program? I may wanna give it a shot...but if i can't do it i'd love if you made mine  .



First I use my mind. First think up some designs, layout, etc. colors too
Then I use my tablet and draw anything that needs to be drawn that Photoshop can't provide right away ie. intricate shapes, spikes etc.
Finally, I use Photoshop to give the badges a bit more life and texture etc., and also add any shapes that are easier to make by default, ie perfect circles etc.

There 

First I need the name of your gym, so I can make a badge based off it. Since it's not the video game, our gym names, I guess, are also the names of our badges. In my case, my gym and badge are both called "Pinnacle". I assume Kira's badge is the Mind Crush Badge, and Count's badge is the Legendary Badge.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I have my team all done and ready to go. Though I'm trying to get a Raikou xD I think I have an adamant one (LOL)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Crashing Falls = Cascade....

Hence the "Cascade Badge" in the game
Though I don't understand how a drop of water becomes a cascade....
Again, I blame mistranslation


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I dont know why but I feel like the tourny is going to be a disaster



I'm no Oracle, but I have the same feeling...


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> First I use my mind. First think up some designs, layout, etc. colors too
> Then I use my tablet and draw anything that needs to be drawn that Photoshop can't provide right away ie. intricate shapes, spikes etc.
> Finally, I use Photoshop to give the badges a bit more life and texture etc., and also add any shapes that are easier to make by default, ie perfect circles etc.
> 
> ...




tablet you mean a sketch book or something?
I took a computer imaging class it helped a little i need some brushes and textures....


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> tablet you mean a sketch book or something?



I mean a drawing tablet that you connect to your computer and you can draw with it.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

It took me 2 years to realize a Wacom's a tablet...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

ok I'm online now J


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I mean a drawing tablet that you connect to your computer and you can draw with it.



Shit, i knew it too... thats what i need cuz my scanner is like a arcane piece of shit. Thx, um how much do these tablets fetch for?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

*Are you gay?*

This happened to me on Serebii. Notice the are u gay ad, iono kinda thought it was funny~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Shit, i knew it too... thats what i need cuz my scanner is like a arcane piece of shit. Thx, um how much do these tablets fetch for?



I got a cheap one, so it was about 30 bucks on ebay 

@Dreikoo
I think you should stick to something "waterfally", so instead of Cascade, which is a small waterfall, you should have the Cataract Badge. Cataracts, their first definition, are huge waterfalls~


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I got a cheap one, so it was about 30 bucks on ebay
> 
> @Dreikoo
> I think you should stick to something "waterfally", so instead of Cascade, which is a small waterfall, you should have the Cataract Badge. Cataracts, their first definition, are huge waterfalls~



This posts deserves a witty reply from Blind Itachi...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> This posts deserves a witty reply from Blind Itachi...



Hence why I said "the first definition" of the word, which comes from Latin.....

Or else, just call it the Niagra Badge.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

eye cataract badge..O.O?


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Sigh..........


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Maybe you'd find better luck in naming the badge after a Greek/Roman water deity or something...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

I am pretty much thinking right now about a Aquarius design...the urn and water coming out of it


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

^wow thats actually a good idea,both posts...Bleach is on.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

And that's games ppl!!!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

^w8! what just happen where you in a battle who won?
You i assume, what where they using?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Here, this might help -


----------



## FFLN (Jun 20, 2007)

Just call it the Kisame badge and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^w8! what just happen where you in a battle who won?
> You i assume, what where they using?



hehehe....is manphy allowed?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

^ nerd, jus kidden alteasst rep the irl for trying ~


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

something like this?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

w8 refresh my memmory whats a manphy that *New * Water Legend?! 
~ you beat it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> something like this?



Try to add a bit more corners than circles where the water splashes so it'll look like it's falling with a lot of power behind it but other than that it looks great .


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 20, 2007)

I say call it the Deluge Badge.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> w8 refresh my memmory whats a manphy that *New * Water Legend?!
> ~ you beat it?



yes and yes....where's J?  I wanna congratz him on a good match. and teaching me on giving Jolteon a new move to prevent a ele-ground showdown.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

^what move tis it be?!

man finally a good speed iv aerodactyl =D~


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Blacksmoke want to fight?   I havent battled you before


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^what move tis it be?!
> 
> man finally a good speed iv aerodactyl =D~



HP ice or shadow ball most likely.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^what move tis it be?!



well...his was faster than my Roserade and his use ice beam ...but Roserade survive and used Pedal Dance.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

ok so something like this?...colors will change of course


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ok so something like this?...colors will change of course



 Hell yeah...you got it my friend  .


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ok so something like this?...colors will change of course



so...what happen if I win that badge?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> so...what happen if I win that badge?



You can put it in your sig and it'll help you in your quest to challenge the e4 and the champion...although i'd get to EVing my stuff before challenging any gym leaders..


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> so...what happen if I win that badge?



You get to put it on your sig~ and have your name on Dreikoo's thread as someone who beat his gym


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> You get to put it on your sig~ and have your name on Dreikoo's thread as someone who beat his gym



so...If I say I wanna challenge u?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Blacksmoke want to fight?   I havent battled you before



Not now Hero its 1:01 am where i am, Im tired and my pokemon are all disorganized and stuff...
If I were to battle it would be a devasting loss for me.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

There's a lot more than EVing to winning Pokemon battles... I have all EVd Pokemon (I made my boyfriend EV them) but I still suck... (granted, I'm not really sure what half the moves do, and I only battle with cute Pokemon...) 

Pokemon involves a lot of strategy...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> so...If I say I wanna challenge u?



Click on my sig, follow the gym rules, and ask when to challenge me...<<
I won't be taking challenges till tomorrow night though


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> There's a lot more than EVing to winning Pokemon battles... I have all EVd Pokemon (I made my boyfriend EV them) but I still suck... (granted, I'm not really sure what half the moves do, and I only battle with cute Pokemon...)
> 
> Pokemon involves a lot of strategy...



Can I test it out?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> There's a lot more than EVing to winning Pokemon battles... I have all EVd Pokemon (I made my boyfriend EV them) but I still suck... (granted, I'm not really sure what half the moves do, and I only battle with cute Pokemon...)
> 
> Pokemon involves a lot of strategy...



Meh, perdiction and switching and er setup of a sweeper, hazers and annoyers. 
Not too complex, mostly fun.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Prediction is fun if you are the one effectively predicting. I have seen many cases where I predict all too well its scary  and sometimes I predict too much and get owned xD


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Prediction is fun if you are the one effectively predicting. I have seen many cases where I predict all too well its scary  and sometimes I predict too much and get owned xD



and it is quite frustrating, picking on opion one or two.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> There's a lot more than EVing to winning Pokemon battles... I have all EVd Pokemon (I made my boyfriend EV them) but I still suck... (granted, I'm not really sure what half the moves do, and I only battle with cute Pokemon...)
> 
> Pokemon involves a lot of strategy...



The thing is that that was the timing that i learned those stuff...i always since my silver had strategy and knew what moves did and stuff like that and i'm sure most people here (except the noobs or the ones who didn't play since like red) are in the same boat so i sorta expect everyone to be able to do that thus it comes down to what pokes you use and if you EV em...of course i agree that if one has no knowledge of strategy and combos then surely him using EVd pokemon won't matter much but i view everyone (perhaps faulty) as to be able to function in a battle to the closest to ideal way.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 20, 2007)

Ah, Linkaro, I see you were dilusionsal upon the arrvial of my Manaphy.  And yes, it *is* allowed.  Check the ban list yourself.

And what move for Jolteon are you talking about?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Prediction is fun if you are the one effectively predicting. I have seen many cases where I predict all too well its scary  and sometimes I predict too much and get owned xD



yeah sometimes its best not to predict only if you know your opponnent is an expert and there not aware you guessed their next move is when predict pays off. Then you get that "Oh yeah~" feeling

J scares me he looks like a fierce rival. Are you using a special sweeper manaphy or a rain rester hehehe.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

J said:


> Ah, Linkaro, I see you were dilusionsal upon the arrvial of my Manaphy.  And yes, it *is* allowed.  Check the ban list yourself.
> 
> And what move for Jolteon are you talking about?



Maybe I will teach it Iron Tail.  He has Thunder, Thunder Fang, Thunder Wave and Last Resort.  n which, these move provide useless against a ground type.



BlackSmoke said:


> J scares me he looks like a fierce rival.



argree.  First sight and I thought I will be in a rough time...which I was.


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

^hope your joking...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

J, give me Manaphy please so I can breed it...then I'll give it back to u.  I'll lend u Deoxys.



BlackSmoke said:


> ^hope your joking...



on what?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Eww thunder and thunderblt? Teach it... actually dont teach it ANY tm moves >_> You're Jolteon is an ingame team correct? if it is dont bother using TM moves... Considering using TM after you make a better jolteon.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Eww thunder and thunderblt? Teach it... actually dont teach it ANY tm moves >_> You're Jolteon is an ingame team correct? if it is dont bother using TM moves... Considering using TM after you make a better jolteon.



Thunder Fang, not bolt...and he has battle many Gyados, that his attack is high.

ingame?  What do u mean?  I can say that Jolteon was a egg at first.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Learning what ALL moves do is so difficult... I can barely remember the Garden State Parkway...


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> J, give me Manaphy please so I can breed it...then I'll give it back to u.  I'll lend u Deoxys.
> 
> 
> 
> on what?



   the whole thing hahaha and irontail...

no offense to you... i likes you brawl is a good game!


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> the whole thing hahaha and irontail...
> 
> no offense to you... i likes you brawl is a good game!



-_-
I'm more about speed and I can't waste time powering up and make my oppnest weaker unless nessary.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, Linkaro, wanna battle?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Learning what ALL moves do is so difficult... I can barely remember the Garden State Parkway...



jus metagame moves O.O 
wanna make out?


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

NOBODY EVER WANTS TO MAKE UT WITH ME~!!!?!?!!?!!
IM GONNA KILL MYSELf

Yipee a bagon female with 30 0r 31 ivs in hp


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> jus metagame moves O.O
> wanna make out?



I read that as I was texting my boyfriend...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Hey, Linkaro, wanna battle?



maybe someother time.  Graduation is tomorrow.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

AWH... no-one wants to battle me...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmm AS battle?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm AS battle?



OKay! (did we battle b4?)


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> AWH... no-one wants to battle me...



well...ok..I will...but I have to put on a fake sleep.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> well...ok..I will...but I have to put on a fake sleep.



Err, no sound, I don't feel like talking now... (tired as well)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Nop we haven't battled before ^^;


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero go on MSN!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

AS lets battle later then. x]


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

It started thundering when he used Thunder Fang... (freaky)


----------



## Kiro (Jun 20, 2007)

how do you find your freind code for Pearl?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Learning what ALL moves do is so difficult... I can barely remember the Garden State Parkway...



I suppose learning what they do is way to hard...but being into pokemon for all these years i somewhat never had to study em...i just remembered...without much action while playing the game. 


@linkaro: Why teach thunder fang to jolteon? Or last resort for that matter? It has crappy attack and most ground pokemon have high def so it won't do anything against em. (beating gyarados with jolteon is very basic and nothing to be proud of...i wonder why your opponents didn't switch em out for electivire or something like that btw  )


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone?



Can't...breeding my true rypherior as we speak  .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

I would pay 100,000,000$ to watch dreikoo and Duy fight. That battle should be so great the whole Wi-fi system will crash


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I would pay 100,000,000$ to watch dreikoo and Duy fight. That battle should be so great the whole Wi-fi system will crash



I can film it for ya...we're in the same bracket so it's mighty possible


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 20, 2007)

For some reason, I'm glad I'm not in the tourny.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I would pay 100,000,000$ to watch dreikoo and Duy fight. That battle should be so great the whole Wi-fi system will crash



    
Geez, you want to see me lose that bad?


Anybody want to battle?
I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

Man. It's the most annoying thing in the world to get a pokemon with the perfect IVs but with the wrong nature :|


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Geez,* you want to see me lose that bad?*
> 
> 
> Anybody want to battle?
> I'll be in the lobby.



No D:

Its just that you're both awesome and knowledgable xD


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 20, 2007)

^Teehee, I was just kidding and Dreikoo is the good one...I suck forreal.

GG Kitsune, I was surprised that your Blissey has Ice Beam because I saw it Seismac Toss me and immediatelly assumed that, that is its only attack. Oh well, luckily I set things up properly and weakened Blissey enough to make my final sweep full proof. I was really hoping for a full end game sweep for Garchomp, lol. I worked so hard hitting Skarm to around half life to make that plan go out, but noooooooooooooooo Ice Beam, blah.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Kitsune, I was surprised that your Blissey has Ice Beam because I saw it Seismac Toss me and immediatelly assumed that, that is its only attack. Oh well, luckily I set things up properly and weakened Blissey enough to make my final sweep full proof. I was really hoping for a full end game sweep for Garchomp, lol. I worked so hard hitting Skarm to around half life to make that plan go out, but noooooooooooooooo Ice Beam, blah.



Yeah GG Duy.  I thought your Gyrados would kill and sweep me, but somehow I got lucky there.  ^^  I also kept forgetting to rapid spin and that cost me bad.  ><


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 20, 2007)

whats the most common Pokemon used by people here


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

um hard to say when the most common everyone has there own style


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Everyone uses different pokemon but the most common are Gyarados/Ttar/Salamence/Starmies/Gengar/Weavile/Brelooms/Blissey/Donphan among (many) others


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah hes got the basic also the new evos


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Brandon I believe we dint have our battle... xD Wana battle now? 
I expect this to be a great match ^^


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

ill bump the time up but not now say 9:30 when i can get to a WI-FI spot


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh k lol. What time do you have now? I have when I posted this... 8:48. So that means if we have the same time we should be okay ^^ (differences in hour is a pain sometimes >_>)


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah its 8:50 here so what ur FC so i can put u in my pal pad so when where ready we dont have to wait mine is in my sig


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

*points at spoiler in sig*


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

ok ill be ready in about maybe 10 15 minutes


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

6 vs 6
100
single
no legendaries
 is that okay with you? ^^


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

perfect ill be ready in 5 min


----------



## Foretold (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow, did not know there was so many pokemon fans, i only know two other people who play the game.(I'm a girl)

Also, how long did it take you guys to finsh the game? I just got the  diamond verison 2 days ago.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

I dont remember but I think it went kinda fast for me


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

took me about 1 day(stayed up all night when i got it) 
Hero im ready


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm in too.


----------



## Foretold (Jun 20, 2007)

1 day!!! Wow, the last one took me like a month....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

hold on WI-FI is goin crazy


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

GG Brandon ^^; My salamence got lucky with that DD and was able to sweep completely through because of that. 
You should get a fast ice beamer.^^ If you encounter another Salamence this will happend - a complete sweeping of your team. ><


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

...
wow that was amazing the salamance single handedly took out one of my best teams
thanks ill teach my salamance ice beam


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Is your Salamence Spattacker? if it is then... teach it (Not sure if he can learn it though let me check.) If it isnt then I recomend you to get a Starmie ^^ Or a weavile with ice punch is very good too.

Edit: he cant learn ice beam or any other ice attacks :/


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

HP Ice is the only Ice attack it can learn...iirc.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats mere chunin level D: Againts a dragon a strong Draco meteor is enough 

Still I believe that he needs a wall or a fast pokemon (Weavile/Jolteon) because his team has a bad weakness againts Gyarados/Salamence.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm gonna get rid of my Gyarados all you Fuckers are using it!
Dusknoir owns Gyarados....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

if my salamance was fast enough i would have use draco on you


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

> I'm gonna get rid of my Gyarados all you Fuckers are using it!
> Dusknoir owns Gyarados....



LOL GTFO XD WAIT TILL I GET MY HAX ON YOU 

Lol j/k ^^ But I have my taunting.... you know what  so i'm safe muahahahaha


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Exactly why Dusknoir beats Gyarados every time.Well mine anyway.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I see... you expect taunt so you use thunder punch? Oh yea I knew that ...

xDD


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> LOL GTFO XD WAIT TILL I GET MY HAX ON YOU
> 
> Lol j/k ^^ But I have my taunting.... you know what  so i'm safe muahahahaha



ooooh taunting a DD Gya?     
ZOMG~?~?~?~~~?!!? you dont have a hazer?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey, Yoshi. Could you help me with my Fire Badge? I doubt I can design one. lol


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

u guys are disigning bagdes cool


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ooooh taunting a DD Gya?
> ZOMG~?~?~?~~~?!!? you dont have a hazer?



... no lol (to "taunting a DD gya" and "you dont have a hazer") I have a Phazer


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

.. the hell are these DD


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

DD = Dragon Dance...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

DD is dragon dance


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

What did I miss....and I sorta know how to counter these DD.  Just need the right PKMN.

nvm, no PKMN can't learn DD and Imprision at the same time.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

o ok i got killed like that


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Brandon said:


> o ok i got killed like that



so far, rasing Denfece is the only way.  Disable will only tempory stop DD.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

DD must teach to salamance


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Againts a Salamence/Gyarados/Ttar you HAVE to do the following

A. OHKO it quick after DD
B. Sleep it/burn it (Paralyze should work but its not as good)
C. Roar it
D. Haze it
E. Switch to a tank that can and WILL stop him (Skarm/Dusknoir among others)

If you dont that Pokemon WILL obliterate your whole team. 
Example: When I fought Brandon after 1 DD I was able to faint all his pokemon because he lacked a Wall/fast strong pokemon/hazer/phazer/Annoyer.

Pokemon that counter them are

Gyarados : Jolteon. Easily owns him even if he uses DD (assuming he has a adamant instead of jolly Gyarados)
Ttar : >_> Theres no easy way to take this monster down. Just go with a strong fighting attack.Like Infernape...(Choice band mach punch should take him down in 1 hit.)
Salamence : Starmie/Weavile/Milotic/ice punch dusknoir. Practicaly everything with ice should kill it fast.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

yep ill have to bring my articuno to our next battle hero


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol sure  But remember no legendaries x] (the 3 birds/dogs/regis/pixies are semi legendary so you can use them xD)


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 20, 2007)

ok cool then maybe next week ill have to put together a better team for the salamance and the rest of ur pkmn i diden't even see them


----------



## Magic (Jun 20, 2007)

lol sounds like Hero won...How did he win though was ita 6 to 0 match?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol yea. He dint have an effective ice beamer so... yea I won 6 vs 0 ^^;


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol yea. He dint have an effective ice beamer so... yea I won 6 vs 0 ^^;



After how many DDs? An effective choice scarfer or wall would work...although if he had a total weakness burst i suppose i understand how it went .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

...

After 1 DD... and I got intidimated after I OHKOed his gallade... so I ended up winning with a normal att, 1 speed salamence...

Maybe Brandon doesnt know what are EV/IV are? Though its unlikey due to his time playing both his Jap and US game.

Brandon do you know what EV/IV are? ^^;


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 20, 2007)

Can someone send me their everstone for breeding ^.^;


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Can someone send me their everstone for breeding ^.^;



You can dig up one from the underground.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hey, Yoshi. Could you help me with my Fire Badge? I doubt I can design one. lol



I think the one you have in your sig looks nice...Of course, I'd change the bottom to make it look like a laurel wreath


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Can someone send me their everstone for breeding ^.^;



Catch a Medicham and trade it to the person in the house at Snow point city for her Haunter.The Haunter is holding one.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

It's a miracle  I'm fighting (for now) a normal non-hax Battle tower... battle


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero, do you still want to have that training match? I got my wireless up and running now, so I'm up for a battle whenever


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh sure let me just finish this battle tower fight x]


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

KK i'm in the battle tower too, as soon as I finish these quick battles real fast


----------



## J c (Jun 20, 2007)

Can anyone help me think of a counter for this team?

Salamence
Swampert
Blissey
Gengar
Vaporeon
Heracross

Just so you know, the guy starts with Salamence.

*i m nub* T_T

Edit: Just so you know, this is for netbattle, so no D/P pkmns! Ty!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Ughh crap, I wasn't expecting the Tower Tycoon >.>


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 20, 2007)

^First one or second?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

First one... lol, I kicked his butt ^.^ only lost my Dragonite cause I wasn't expecting his rhyperior to know ice beam...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Chicken i'll be there in a sec  I brought the SUPER WRONG pokemon to the battle tower so every match is super hard @_@ luckily im at the last one.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol, kk just let me know when you're finished. You'll probably beat me 6-0 -.- but I'm not done EV training yet.

I'm mostly doing this for training just to see what the competitions like and when to switch what attacks to use against what, etc...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Done x] Lets battle  dont worry i'll go easy on you. I'll use the "long" way to try and defeat you...so you can learn about the moves and how people use it ^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Againts a Salamence/Gyarados/Ttar you HAVE to do the following
> 
> A. OHKO it quick after DD
> B. Sleep it/burn it (Paralyze should work but its not as good)
> ...



Dusknoi is so-so on the Gyarados match up. I think Dreikoo said his Dusknoir can stop Gyarados. That's why a lot of people go for a bulky set now and after I made a bulky one I never went back to the DD oriented one. No Dusknoir can OHKO my Gyarados thus far, atleast the more tank oriented ones. 

Please do take in account when considering a "counter". Counters are Pokemon that can come in on an incoming attack and take less than 50% life and threaten the opponent.

Gyarados: It is ambigous whether it's going to DD up or attack you. If this thing sees your whole team you might be in for some trouble and after one DD for sure. Jolteon can still outrun Gyarados after one DD if you dare sending it in on Gyarados, because it might Earthquake instead of DD. For sure some of its counters are Swampert, Weezing, Skarmory, and Dusknoir. Dusknoir is iffy since if it comes in on a 1 DD Gyarados's Ice Fang it might get hurt pretty bad, depending on your set.

TTar: Infernape is NOT a counter to TTar, it can however come in when something is dead to revenge kill. Weezing can threaten to Will-o-Wisp it, Swampert, Donphan, and Skarmory can threaten to Earthquake or Whirlwind it away. Also those 4 can come in pretty well on a CB Crunch, especially Skarm. Weezing however can come in greatly on a Focus Punch.

Salamence: Every Mence you see assume that it's a CSmence, so just send in your CSmence counter immediately. Which is why I think Mence is so damn cool this generaton, because it can threaten you with a potential CS Draco Meteor, Intimidate your ass, and set up DD. If it ain't you can just switch out and send out one of the counters I listed for Gyarados. Blissey can OHKO both DDmence and CSmence. DDmence cannot OHKO Blissey or even threaten a lot of damage after one DD so it's safe to Ice Beam it.

So when considering what beats what, take account in what can come in on it safely and kill it. Yea sure Starmie can threaten Salamence with Ice Beam, but it'll die instantly to an incoming Draco Meteor if it dare switches in. So always assume your counter is not even in battle yet.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Crap one sec, I forgot to bring a pokemon with fly when I went out >.< Biking back to the pokecenter


Why is it that right when I'm about to battle, my parents always decide to crush it... My dad is making me go hit golf balls with him, but I SWEAR in like 30-40 minutes, I will be back, and we can have our sparring match... Please don't be mad, I made you got all the way to the pokecenter and get ready, but I will battle when we get back.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Im waiting -_________________________________________-;;;;;;;;;;;;;!!!!!!!

edit: Nvm sorry about that. currently in a not so happy mood


----------



## kaichia817 (Jun 20, 2007)

how do u guys battl each other?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Over wi-fi... >_>


----------



## kaichia817 (Jun 20, 2007)

??????????


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

kaichia817 said:


> ??????????



Google it >_> .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

We battle each other via wireless connection made by the USB or our already owned wireless connection or something like that. Not sure dont care dont want to know.

Bascally because I see stupidity is big on you I'll put it simple. we fight using the internet and the wireless.... thing w/e magig of the USB/ and the other shit.

Someone else can explain it to you if you dont understand with my super simple straight to the DAM OBVIOUS point.


----------



## kaichia817 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> We battle each other via wireless connection made by the USB or our already owned wireless connection or something like that. Not sure dont care dont want to know.
> 
> Bascally because I see stupidity is big on you I'll put it simple. we fight using the internet and the wireless.... thing w/e magig of the USB/ and the other shit.
> 
> Someone else can explain it to you if you dont understand with my super simple straight to the DAM OBVIOUS point.



yes it is.


----------



## kaichia817 (Jun 20, 2007)

geez. just asking. dammit.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Kaichia, you're spamming is over now. Buh bye


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

does anyone here has good suggestions to good pokemon that learn Will-O-Wisp besides Gallade, Dusknoir and Weezing?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Ninetales.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Yeah, but you gotta find a way to get it out of Naruto first.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> does anyone here has good suggestions to good pokemon that learn Will-O-Wisp besides Gallade, Dusknoir and Weezing?



Arcanine...most fire pokes actually , also spiritomb drifblim mew and mew2.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jun 20, 2007)

does anyone have a togepi egg i could have over wifi im desperate to get one i want a togekiss so badly


----------



## Jazz (Jun 20, 2007)

I can breed my Togetic, But it'll cost a shiny stone XD


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

I have a togepi, but that question should be posted in the trade section of this forum, If anyone is up for a battle, I'm back from golf, so either post here, or PM me


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

Isn't Arcanine more of a Sweeper? Do you think Gallade can hold against attacks from non-DD Gyarados?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Isn't Arcanine more of a Sweeper? Do you think Gallade can hold against attacks from non-DD Gyarados?



Arcanine can do alot of stuff and it has intimidate and high enough HP so he can take a few hits. As for gallade...it most likely won't die from an unDDd waterfall from a gyarados unless it has it's absolute minimum level of hp and def but even if those stats are maxed it surely can't take 2 of em.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

it's okay. I think I'll go with Weezing wee


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

What is a good EV build for a Rhyperior?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> What is a good EV build for a Rhyperior?



Max attack and def EVs...i'm doing that right now .


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

@Dre knowing u and ur strive for perfection have u got any left over, (dont need to be good nature or have good IVs) rhyhorns for trade


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'm gonna start boosting my Rhyperior right now ^^
How do I know when the stat is maxed?


----------



## Masaki (Jun 20, 2007)

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTN:

I just got connected to my wireless router! 

I want someone to go to the wifi room to see if it's definitely working.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre knowing u and ur strive for perfection have u got any left over, (dont need to be good nature or have good IVs) rhyhorns for trade



I got a bunch of adamant ones with stone edge EQ and crunch egg moves.



ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna start boosting my Rhyperior right now ^^
> How do I know when the stat is maxed?



You write down the EV points you get and once you have 252 for each of those stats they're maxed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

what would u like for one


----------



## Banebanebane (Jun 20, 2007)

I've played a demo of one of these games at Meijer's. IMO, the PKMN battles are too long.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> what would u like for one



Got explosion TM or roost TM? Also what ability would you want the ryhorn to have? I got a bunch with both of em.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

no i anit got any of those  sorry
and if i did manage to get one i would have wanted rock head


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> no i anit got any of those  sorry
> and if i did manage to get one i would have wanted rock head



Ok sure i got a bunch adamant rock headers (that's the one i used too  30 IV in attack 29 in def  )


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

so anything else u would like >.> i will try and find them lurking somewhere in my boxes


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> so anything else u would like >.> i will try and find them lurking somewhere in my boxes



Sorry...i'm looking at the TM list and there's nothing else of it that i want and i got all pokemon except unobtainables...


----------



## Masaki (Jun 20, 2007)

Arg, I still can't connect with Aimless.

Can someone else try to connect with me?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

ok thanks anyways Dre


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo, do you still want flash cannon? Because I remember you wanted one and I realized I had it, I can still use that chikarita ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Dreikoo, do you still want flash cannon? Because I remember you wanted one and I realized I had it, I can still use that chikarita ^^



Not really but i'll take it cause i can just breed chikoritas for ya...we can trade in a few cause i'm in the battle park atm.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 20, 2007)

Is substitute a move that always goes first?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

i dropped my Ds now my wifi is moving really slowly  i think i broke it


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Kk no problem
w00t Chikorita!


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Dreikoo would you trade me a pair of rhyhorns(female adamant and male with egg moves) for explosion TM?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Hey Dreikoo would you trade me a pair of rhyhorns(female adamant and male with egg moves) for explosion TM?


Sure.

@kitsune: No, it's goes based on the using poke's speed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

my wifi is le fucked


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> my wifi is le fucked



That's an understatement...try inviting this time.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

ok re trying


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright if you are able to trade right now I will be waiting in lobby.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

forget it Dre


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Alright if you are able to trade right now I will be waiting in lobby.



I'm trying to trade with serp i'll trade with you after that.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

im re installing my shit so maybe i can trade later


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> im re installing my shit so maybe i can trade later



Ok...hope you can still fight in the turney...

Alcazar i'm going online...be sure you've added my FC.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for the rhyhorns Dreikoo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Thanks for the rhyhorns Dreikoo.



And thank you for the daibakuhatsu  .


edit: holy hell we reached 800 pages...i remember before the games were out this thread had barely 270 XD


----------



## FFLN (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And thank you for the daibakuhatsu  .
> 
> 
> edit: holy hell we reached 800 pages...i remember before the games were out this thread had barely 270 XD



You could get it by spending about 30 minutes at the slots.

There wasn't much to talk about before the games came out, in NA at least.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

FFLN said:


> You could get it by spending about 30 minutes at the slots.
> 
> There wasn't much to talk about before the games came out, in NA at least.



I prefer to trade 2 of the 40 ryhorns i got than spend 30 mins looking at that ugly clefairy though...and i do have another 4 of em...i still need more though


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And thank you for the daibakuhatsu  .
> 
> 
> edit: holy hell we reached 800 pages...i remember before the games were out this thread had barely 270 XD



I remembered when this thread had more serious posts with expectations of the game.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Kk Dreikoo, I just go into the lobby? I mean do I go into the lobby with the TM on a pokemon and trade?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

ahh on my browser it only 400 
and my wifi still wont work


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Kk Dreikoo, I just go into the lobby? I mean do I go into the lobby with the TM on a pokemon and trade?



Well you need to add my Fc and have the pokemon with the item yeah but i haven't bred your chikorita yet since i'm testing out my rypherior so i'll Pm you when i'm ready to trade.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> ahh on my browser it only 400
> and my wifi still wont work



I've been messing with mine for a good 2 hours with no results.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2007)

Kk, I'll just lvl my Rampardos till then


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

meh...battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Kk, I'll just lvl my Rampardos till then



I'm hatching it now. I'll be ready to trade in 5 mins or so.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> meh...battle?


 I'll battle you.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

ok...i'm online.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Did you add my FC because I don't see you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



I will.   I will battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Take it easy on the new kid, Skeets.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro I guess you don't EV train since I was able to outspeed both Weavile and Jolteon.

@Skeets: I will battle you after you battle Linkaro.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Alright let me add the your FC.
I'm using a pretty unbalance team atm...*shrug*

EDIT:I'm in Linkaro,make sure to add my FC.
Go ahead and Join Alca,since I don't see Linkaro.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

i...can't....connnet....darn...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

i wasn't able to connet.


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

I will battle anyone who finishes their battle. Skeets or Linkaro 2.0.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico said:


> I will battle anyone who finishes their battle. Skeets or Linkaro 2.0.



I'm free as of now.



Alcazar said:


> Linkaro I guess you don't EV train since I was able to outspeed both Weavile and Jolteon.



no...no I don't EV train.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll be on for more battles in 10 minutes.

GG Alca.I can't believe I didn't notice what your Garchomp had....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

I was waiting....and u disconnented....sucks to battle alcazar again....


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 20, 2007)

GG Skeets. Yeah I kinda expected something else to appear to take the blow after Garchomp killed its first victim.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

man....R U GOING ACCEPT THE CHALLAGE OR NOT!!???\

....
nvm....


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm free as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> no...no I don't EV train.



I will send you my code. Be ready in 10-15 minutes. >_<:


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 my friend code was sent. T_T


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone else wanna battle?



I'm online....waiting.


WAit Nico...YOu're TRADING!?!?!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico what's your FC?So we can battle in a bit.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Nico what's your FC?So we can battle in a bit.



I'm battling him.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh iight I got next with who ever.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

HUH!!!!???  WHAT JUST HAPPEN!?!?!?!


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm battling him.



Communication error. T_T


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

wha do u want to trade for?


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

That wasn't intended for you.  That Shinx. It knew Ice Fang and I was giving it to a friend.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone?



*sigh*

*turn DS on*


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Lets get's this resolved.

Linkaro 2.0, I will still battle you. Same pokemon. Except the first one. If not, then Skeets.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll battle who ever...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

So link another battle? decide the rules... and you may use ubers if you want. I wont though.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico I'll need your FC,if we're gonna battle.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> So link another battle? decide the rules... and you may use ubers if you want. I wont though.



I'm happy with my team.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

*Looks at lobby*
Link........ In battle

Oh well battle anyone else?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll battle you Hero,for like that 20th time...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

*waites for Hero or Nico*


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Sure fine by me.


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

That was a good game Linkaro 2.0. Though Giga Drain is not a valiant choice in todays game. X_X;


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico said:


> That was a good game Linkaro 2.0. Though Giga Drain is not a valiant choice in todays game. X_X;



well, what choice do I have if Roserade have low life.

well...we can say 1-1, although the first game was cut short then it is really then 0-1 your favor.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

...

Wait I have to do something first. I'll be quick


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

What the Fuck!
Who's gonna battle me?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

I'll battle link... if hes still there xD Skeets you can fight Nico


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have his FC...
I've asked twice for it...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

lmfao. Forget this. Lets battle skeets.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

my wifi is fried i cant connect, it wont work


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

iight ,I'm going in now...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> my wifi is fried i cant connect, it wont work



Are you using the USB Wi-Fi connector serp?


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

im using this wifi connector


Edit: it was working perfectly yesterday


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahh, well it's most likely just went out on you, return it and get the Official Nintendo one as a replacement


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

*sigh* sorry Hero but I'm gonna run,I'll rather not battle that "Thing"....
Edit:forget it you're actually not using that item you get points for that.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

i bought it off ebay


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> well, what choice do I have if Roserade have low life.
> 
> well...we can say 1-1, although the first game was cut short then it is really then 0-1 your favor.


1-1 If you want. But I did had a error.


Skeets said:


> I don't have his FC...
> I've asked twice for it...



I tried to pm you.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

brapp  brapp system restore FTW!!!!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> brapp  brapp system restore FTW!!!!



You fixed it? If you still want that ryhorn....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm lol skeets this may become a struggle battle x]


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

Mecha, I know one of the badges is yoshi, whose the other badge is? The one with the spikes


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

@ Mecha I would of but you guys are all packing that "thing" not cool at all...

@Hero I'm gonna run,you got it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Mecha, I know one of the badges is yoshi, whose the other badge is? The one with the spikes



Count's Dragon gym. You wanna battle?



Skeets said:


> I would of but you guys are all packing that "thing" not cool at all...



You mean Breloom, Skeets?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 20, 2007)

My breloom doesnt even have poison heal + toxic orb combo xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Piece of crap... only good is "stalling" D:< and I need a donphan... @_@ and a dusknoir x]
I want my team to be like duy....walls


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

well not ready yet Mecha. I am tranining a pokemon and I have 25 levels to go. Like Swiper use to say... OH MAN!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone want to fight? Not Hero. I don't want to fight anyone in my block.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Mech, I'll verse yah...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> My breloom doesnt even have poison heal + toxic orb combo xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Piece of crap... only good is "stalling" D:< and I need a donphan... @_@ and a dusknoir x]
> I want my team to be like duy....walls



Dusknoir is the crap


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Mech, I'll verse yah...



Ok, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

@dre yea that would be nice but u need too add my new friend code  i got a new one for some reason


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, give me 2 minutes.



No volume, I don't feel like speaking...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> No volume, I don't feel like speaking...



Ok, also let's keep details of the fight hush hush. At this close to the tourney, I don't want details getting out.

EDIT: In standby now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> @dre yea that would be nice but u need too add my new friend code  i got a new one for some reason



OK...just wait a sec cause i've finally got to make that "thing" for myself too...btw peeps shedinja is a good breloom counter....and ninjask even if it has speed boosts can get in , fire protect to get 1 boost so it'll surely be faster and then  use substitute to protect itself from sleep and if the breloom risks is and stays can aerial ace it...breloom sure is scary but not unbeatable .


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

what is this thing >.>


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Skeets, you have my friend code. I just added yours.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> what is this thing >.>



Brelloom with sub/spore and poison orb with poison heal.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico said:


> Skeets, you have my friend code. I just added yours.


No I don't.I have no pms..


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

i need one of those  i guess ill have to import from my ruby,  but i need to see finneon and its eveolved form and the other 2 river spirits


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> i need one of those  i guess ill have to import from my ruby,  but i need to see finneon and its eveolved form and the other 2 river spirits



Argh! go ahead,join the darkside.....


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> No I don't.I have no pms..



     

Your box was full so I reped it.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

skeets do u have the river spirits that u can trade me and trade back just for my poke dex


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

yeah,but why not see them yourself?
and Nico I'm in the lobby.

MECHA....


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 20, 2007)

Why do my Pokemon keep missing their attacks? I missed every other attack!

What's avoided mean?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

GG, Artificial.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

@skeets im lazy


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Why do my Pokemon keep missing their attacks? I missed every other attack!
> 
> What's avoided mean?



What attacks were they? If you use attacks with low accuracy like thunder blizzard focus blast zap cannon etc you'll miss a whole lot....that's why we use ice beam and thunderbolt instead of their inaccurate big brothers.


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

You're in battle Skeets. I will wait.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

can i have the rhyhorn now , Dre


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> What attacks were they? If you use attacks with low accuracy like thunder blizzard focus blast zap cannon etc you'll miss a whole lot....that's why we use ice beam and thunderbolt instead of their inaccurate big brothers.



That's exactly the reason why you missed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> can i have the rhyhorn now , Dre



In 5 mins.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

*sigh* they're was a reason I said I didn't want to battle you Mecha.I'll need to use certain pokes against the lot of you who use that "thing".
I'm gonna run since I don't wanna drag the battle on for 40 more minutes.

Nico I'm ready.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Why did you give up Skeets?



Skeets said:


> *sigh* they're was a reason I said I didn't want to battle you Mecha.I'll need to use certain pokes against the lot of you who use that "thing".
> I'm gonna run since I don't wanna drag the battle on for 40 more minutes.
> 
> Nico I'm ready.



Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know you were waiting for Nico. I thought you were just looking for any battle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

@Dre hows ur water badge coming along , need any help


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Why did you give up Skeets?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know you were waiting for Nico. I thought you were just looking for any battle.


Don't worry about....

@Nico lets try again,I restarted the game real fast.


----------



## Nico (Jun 20, 2007)

Hmmm.

That's odd. I'm in the room now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 20, 2007)

Anyone else (not in my Tourney block) want to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 20, 2007)

Nico said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> That's odd. I'm in the room now.



Hold,on let me check if I marked your FC right.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 20, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre hows ur water badge coming along , need any help



OK i'm going online now.

Yoshi took care f it...i haven't seen how it went from that early design but i loved how it looked so i'm sure it'll be great.


----------



## Serp (Jun 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> OK i'm going online now.
> 
> Yoshi took care f it...i haven't seen how it went from that early design but i loved how it looked so i'm sure it'll be great.



Well what do u think of my badge  made it myself

EDIT: and make sure u add my NEW friend code


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

1. What do you guys think about Jolly Gyarados? 

2. If two pokemons have the same speed. Who goes first?


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

@Mecha and ur gyrados is going for speed ey, i recommed a naive one instead 
 for number 2 that happened to me and we just alternated


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Uh...what happened?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Just the fact that I'm back.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> 1. What do you guys think about Jolly Gyarados?
> 
> 2. If two pokemons have the same speed. Who goes first?



1: If it's a DD gyara imo maxed speed IVs adamant one is the best one...still jolly one with maxed attack IVs or even possibly a bulky nonDD based gyara could work.

2: Either random or 50-50. I think one time you will hit first the next the opponent will but who goes first the first turn i have no idea ...and that may be the random part of it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Mecha and ur gyrados is going for speed ey, i recommed a naive one instead
> for number 2 that happened to me and we just alternated



The trade off in attack power makes me question if it's worth it to be Jolly. But I don't want to run into another Gyarados with the same speed as me...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Guys I found a glitch in the game.
> 
> When you use an Infernape against a Torterra don't use Overheat,it'll crash the game....



Well, it is called "Overheat"...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

Guys I found a glitch in the game.

When you use an Infernape against a Torterra don't use Overheat,it'll crash the game....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG, how the fuck did I quote before Skeet's post ^^^^. 

EDIT: Guess we're finding glitches here too.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

@Dre Thanks for the rhyhorn  u get reps and please comment on my badge


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Guys I found a glitch in the game.
> 
> When you use an Infernape against a Torterra don't use Overheat,it'll crash the game....



You think that was a crash? D:

Good Game Skeets! 


Your team is  unique.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

That's it Mecha's a Witch!

@Nico:No I think someone pressed that off button...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre Thanks for the rhyhorn  u get reps and please comment on my badge



Lol it's no big deal...just felt like  it ...and i think i already said somewhere that i liked the poison bottle part of it...maybe you missed lol...threads fly very fast here...that's why we need our own subforums...  .


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Hero, let's battle!!!!


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Skeets 1

Nico 0


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Dre thanks for the Chikorita ^^ 

Adamant would be the best nature for a tyranitar, right?

@ Linkaro, I'll battle you after I'm done catching a beldum


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Nico said:


> Skeets 1
> 
> Nico 0



Don't feel bad loosing to Skeets. He's one of the best on this forum.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

ah well, hero went offline....wolf?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Sorry Nico I had to leave again lol wanna battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ah well, hero went offline....wolf?



Sure, give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Dre thanks for the Chikorita ^^
> 
> Adamant would be the best nature for a tyranitar, right?
> 
> @ Linkaro, I'll battle you after I'm done catching a beldum



You're welcome and hell yeah adamant Ttars own  .


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Dre thanks for the Chikorita ^^
> 
> Adamant would be the best nature for a tyranitar, right?
> 
> @ Linkaro, I'll battle you after I'm done catching a beldum



umm...sure...depend if I can get your fc in five min.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

>.< its coming the match betwen me and sasu, i hope he/she doesnt use any phychics or steels


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

He/she is probably reading that right now and stocking up on all those pokemon ^^, My FC is in the trainer card in the spoiler part of my sig Linkaro


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Link, I'm on now. Hey guys, how much increase in attack does Muscle Band give you?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> >.< its coming the match betwen me and sasu, i hope he/she doesnt use any phychics or steels



umm, maybe you shouldn't be giving your competition advice. You never know who might be reading this post...sasugay


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> >.< its coming the match betwen me and sasu, i hope he/she doesnt use any phychics or steels



You're gonna use your gym team for the tournament?....I smell trouble lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

well maybe im double bluffing 

not my gym team, but most of my top pokemon are poisons i did raise them even before becoming a gym leader


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle later?...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

HA!!!! IT WORKED!!!!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

yoshi i still need my gym battle 

ill get you tomoz


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

WTF. Link, you got a connection problem or something?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

....what happen?



Mecha Wolf said:


> WTF. Link, you got a connection problem or something?



dunno...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ....what happen?



Ok, let's do this again. But we do exactly like we did the first time, up till we got dis. So now one can complain.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, let's do this again. But we do exactly like we did the first time, up till we got dis. So now one can complain.



u mean no one can complain.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> u mean no one can complain.



Oops, yeah that's what i meant.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

crap...bad mistake....


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

After you guys finish I'll battle you, or anyone else up for a battle right now ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

So does anyone know how much Muscle Band boost attack?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> After you guys finish I'll battle you, or anyone else up for a battle right now ^^



I'll battle you in about 5 mins...lvl 100 single no ubers item clause ok?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Wi-fi is slow/bad for everyone. so if you disconnect is no ones fault. I d/c with Kit/link and others already along with them with others xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?

EDIT: GG, Link. You're getting better.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

^im up for it


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> ^im up for it



I'm on now man.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

well...the good part was that I took out one of your PKMN than the last time.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> well...the good part was that I took out one of your PKMN than the last time.



You're starting to think in terms of strategy. That's good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Chickensoup you ready for the battle? I'm almost done with the e4.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You're starting to think in terms of strategy. That's good.



yea....I just need to train or EV train a baby Mudkip


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Let me just finish up with Linkaro


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Let me just finish up with Linkaro



5-3....right?

um...nvm...4-3


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol... I can't believe I forgot to bring a counter for water types >.>


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Lol... I can't believe I forgot to bring a counter for water types >.>



*reply in mic*


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

GG Mecha anyone else wanna battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Let me just finish up with Linkaro



Ok i'm ready...i'll invite ya when you're done.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

GG, Shinji. Anyone else?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Ahhh man, I need to reform my team Stupid
One sec Dre I'll battle you in a minute


Kk coming in now


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

HA!  And that's game! GG Chick

Wolf was right...I just need something to counter that DD very well.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> HA!  And that's game! GG Chick
> 
> Wolf was right...I just need something to counter that DD very well.



Snatch is a good counter to DD if you know it's coming, which it always is if you encounter a lead Gyarados. Now, the problem is that your Snatch pokemon is not powerful enough to KO Gyarados or take hits from Gyarados...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Heh your golduck was raping me cause I didn't have a water counter >.> very stupid of me


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

ughh I hate dusknoirs


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Chicken. Wanna battle me after you're done with Dre?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Snatch is a good counter to DD if you know it's coming, which it always is if you encounter a lead Gyarados. Now, the problem is that your Snatch pokemon is not powerful enough to KO Gyarados or take hits from Gyarados...



Well...that wasn't the plan.  It was a setup so Joltly won't get KO that quickly.  Wealvile is a Dragon Slayer if needed but Agaist Gyarados, it is just a prevention to stop Guarados.

Now   I can get Jolteon to be fast enough to execute a Thunder Wave.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> Well...that wasn't the plan.  It was a setup so Joltly won't get KO that quickly.  Wealvile is a Dragon Slayer if needed but Agaist Gyarados, it is just a prevention to stop Guarados.
> 
> Now   I can get Jolteon to be fast enough to execute a Thunder Wave.



I noticed you had Thunder Fang on Jolteon. Why? It should be Thunderbolt since it's a Sp. Attacker.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

KK mecha, after dre's done wiping the floor with me we can battle ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> KK mecha, after dre's done wiping the floor with me we can battle ^^



Ok, just post when you're done.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Heh your golduck was raping me cause I didn't have a water counter >.> very stupid of me



lol...but your Arinine was killing me.



Mecha Wolf said:


> I noticed you had Thunder Fang on Jolteon. Why? It should be Thunderbolt since it's a Sp. Attacker.



True...but I'm not lucky...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

okay wow.... this is gonna be a 6-0 fight lol >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol sorry bout that chicken...but i had to test out that rypherior...it was his first battle ....btw how much attack did yours have at lvl 100? mine had 416  .


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to check, I really have to finish EV training, but it was obvious I didn't have enough lol and just when I thought I might beat one, there goes the change >.> oh well I haven't started EV training him yet,  lol I was just gonna start after getting a couple test battles

Btw Mech Wolf we're all done


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Oh, I forgot to check, I really have to finish EV training, but it was obvious I didn't have enough lol and just when I thought I might beat one, there goes the change >.> oh well I haven't started EV training him yet,  lol I was just gonna start after getting a couple test battles
> 
> Btw Mech Wolf we're all done



You know that if he battles anything it still gains EVs and that there's is a max to the possible EVs it can have regardless of category right? Because it sounds like it has gotten a bunch of random EVS if it's a lvl 42+ pokemon that wasn't fully EVd from birth but has battled.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm having the greatest fight in the history of pokemon ever. I mean EVER.

The win is over 9000 so it must be hidden in spoiler tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Blissey VS blissey. The bitches ice beaming seismic tossing themself to the ground. This fight makes the mudwrestling bikini girl fight look like fail.
With both blissey with leftovers this battle is one that has lasted exactly 1 hour 23 minutes. This will in a struggle match. with slaps kicks and egg throwing chaos. 




Me Vs Kitsune. The battle is on


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

No no it's hardly battled, lol
I got it off a friend (probably not a very smart idea) but he said it was good enough for EV'ing


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I'm having the greatest fight in the history of pokemon ever. I mean EVER.
> 
> The win is over 9000 so it must be hidden in spoiler tags
> 
> ...



No no no....interesting match that I thought while taking a shower: Magikarp vs. MagicKarp or Feebas.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> No no it's hardly battled, lol
> I got it off a friend (probably not a very smart idea) but he said it was good enough for EV'ing



Sounds suspicious to me...anyways i'd never use a pokemon for my competitive teams if i don't know exactly how it's EVs go....it's not that hard either...that rypherior i used with the max IVs in attack i bred and EVd just today....really not that hard.



> No no no....interesting match that I thought while taking a shower: Magikarp vs. MagicKarp or Feebas.



Feebas would own magicarp...remember it can use other moves other than tackle and flail..it can surf use hypnosis mirror coat and so on...


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

I need to train my feebas so it will be a beautiful milotic, but I'm don't think I'll be able to max it's beauty with my terrible poffin making skills

How do I check the IV's?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

GG, Chicken.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Chicken.



!!!

I think I got it.  I prehaps know a way to beat your eletive with Jolteon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> !!!
> 
> I think I got it.  I prehaps know a way to beat your eletive with Jolteon.



No way...short of CS critical shadow ball i just see electivire quaking jolteon to hell.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol
I beat his electivire, with a lucky earthquake by my torterra, (thank god for quick claws) Anyone know where I can get Earthquake TMs?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> !!!
> 
> I think I got it.  I prehaps know a way to beat your eletive with Jolteon.



Hmmm. I would say that electivire isn't the pokemon you should worry about on my team. Taking out Electivire is not that hard.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Lol
> I beat his electivire, with a lucky earthquake by my torterra, (thank god for quick claws) Anyone know where I can get Earthquake TMs?



Battle park for 80 points each.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's a good place to EV level an elekid in attack from lvl like 1-20?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No way...short of CS critical shadow ball i just see electivire quaking jolteon to hell.



It just involve a special move and EVing Jolty's SA and Speed stats (In case I acendelty use Thunder Wave... )



Mecha Wolf said:


> Hmmm. I would say that electivire isn't the pokemon you should worry about on my team. Taking out Electivire is not that hard.



Ok...I just need time with my pal Joltly.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

^Get HP Ground


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Get HP Earth



HP ground won't OHKO Electivire unless you have a very high special atk. My lucario, who had 30 IV sp. atk and is ev trained in sp atk couldn't OHKO an Eletivire with HP ground at 61 power.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> HP ground won't OHKO Electivire unless you have a very high special atk. My lucario, who had 30 IV sp. atk and is ev trained in sp atk couldn't OHKO an Eletivire with HP ground at 61 power.



You realize that aura sphere would hit for more than hp-earth at 61 though right? Hp-earth would do 122 while aura sphere with the +50% from STAB would do 135...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You realize that aura sphere would hit for more than hp-earth at 61 though right? Hp-earth would do 122 while aura sphere with the +50% from STAB would do 135...



Sadly, did not realized that at the time...or wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Where's a good place to EV train attack from 1-20?

And how do I check Iv's?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Go to serebii.net to calculate IVs... As for attack, i usually look for shinxes


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks alot, now I can really get going on my EV training ^.^


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Fight anyone?  (Besides skeets/Mecha x])


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

ok...

I don't get the hidden power attacks.

I need help.

How the hell am i supposed to get a HP Fire? Or ground? etc.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Shion want to battle while you read that?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 21, 2007)

it's all based on the IVs unfortunately. that's why I didn't bother with that :|


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok...
> 
> I don't get the hidden power attacks.
> 
> ...



Hidden power's POWER (max 70 i think) and TYPE are determined by the IV's of your pokemon.. only a calculator can tell you what power and type it has...

so if you get attacked by someone with a jolteon with HP Grass... he's probably TOO lucky... or it's values are hacked to match the Ice Type...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

ah... i see...

@hero
No thanks bro, im re-making me team. i cant battle for at least a week.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

*Is mad Battle Tower Pokemon don't get added to PokeDex*


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm back from a job interview.


----------



## Foretold (Jun 21, 2007)

Can someone tell me a route in the diamond verison where you can get a Heracross.I have tried the routes where they are suppose to be, but i can't find even one.(Oh i have not gotten far into the game, i just beat the Canalave City gym leader) And please don't tell me to trade, because i don't have anything worth trading. Thanks!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> I'm back from a job interview.



We haven't battled yet have we? Wanna have a go?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

Hmmm... I seem to have amped up my JUS team now... cough *dreiko* cough...

i SHOULD be working on my pokemon team though....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> We haven't battled yet have we? Wanna have a go?



oK...WHY NOT.



Foretold said:


> Can someone tell me a route in the diamond verison where you can get a Heracross.I have tried the routes where they are suppose to be, but i can't find even one.(Oh i have not gotten far into the game, i just beat the Canalave City gym leader) And please don't tell me to trade, because i don't have anything worth trading. Thanks!



use honey on trees.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

Heracross is really rare, it only falls of Honeytrees.

Just use GTS like I did, I was lucky enough to get a Level 50 Heracross from it. ^^


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

ughh I've hatched like 100 larvitars! none of them are adamant T_T


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> oK...WHY NOT.



Ok be sure to add my FC...i'll be going online in 3 minutes.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> ughh I've hatched like 100 larvitars! none of them are adamant T_T



Did the same thing with my Cyndaquil...

I STILL havent hatched one with the right nature! lol


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, I'm working on it, but I also need to raise the beauty on my feebas, anyone got any good ideas to do it fast?


----------



## Foretold (Jun 21, 2007)

Damn, i tried the honey thing too........
Taichi, thanks i guess i will have to do that, if i want one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

@Linkaro: I'm online right now but i don't see you...you sure you added my FC?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Did the same thing with my Cyndaquil...
> 
> I STILL havent hatched one with the right nature! lol



really, I don't care about Narture. What I get is was I use.   I'm the real life version of Ash.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> @Linkaro: I'm online right now but i don't see you...you sure you added my FC?



yes I did.  I don't see u.

did u copy my fc right.  I checked your's and it was right.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> yes I did.  I don't see u.



You might wanna check if you added it right cause i don't see you either...i'll go check it too.

edit: i checked...i got yours right


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay you know what! I'm sick of this I'm just gonna grab my Jolly Larvitar and start Ev'ing... god dammit larvitars are a pain in the ass... Then I have to beautify my Feebas *sigh* getting a good team is too much work


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Okay you know what! I'm sick of this I'm just gonna grab my Jolly Larvitar and start Ev'ing... god dammit larvitars are a pain in the ass... Then I have to beautify my Feebas *sigh* getting a good team is too much work



Sad thing is, once you get it you'll realize they have crappy IVs and have to start over yet again


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

1418322542911


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Are you sure you added mine right or that 1418-3254-2911 is your FC? Cause i never had that problem before with anyone....

Chicken can you go online for a sec and check if you see me so that i know it's not from me please?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

True, but I really really am sick of this >.> Time to start EV'ing

kk one sec


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You might wanna check if you added it right cause i don't see you either...i'll go check it too.
> 
> edit: i checked...i got yours right



I dunnno...internet connetion?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes i see chickensoup...link you must not have added my FC right so check it again.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> Okay you know what! I'm sick of this I'm just gonna grab my Jolly Larvitar and start Ev'ing... god dammit larvitars are a pain in the ass... Then I have to beautify my Feebas *sigh* getting a good team is too much work




Give feebas lv 20 and over poffins made of wiki berries until it cant eat any more. then raise it a level and you have a milotic.

For larvitar, get a magcargo or a torkoal and have it in your party. then your eggs will hatch sooner.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 21, 2007)

I have a question. I remember last gen when you go on the battle tower there is a chance to spot a shiny there. So my question if can you actually battle shiny pokemon in the battle tower and, because if you can, I would like to avoid that in order to actually find a stupid shiny.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

the wi-fi is down apparently,I've been trying to connect with 2 friends of mine and no go.....


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes i see chickensoup...link you must not have added my FC right so check it again.



I did add you fc.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Then i don't know what's happening...it may be that the wifi is having problems but i did see chicken when he logged so it may only be for some of you and not us...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

so...I'll wait...til then...train my baby mudkip


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 21, 2007)

Wi-fi is currently down. You might be able to get on wifi but you wont be able to connect with people.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

When I went on I saw Dre, but I didn't see Link it seems like Link is having a problem


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have a question. I remember last gen when you go on the battle tower there is a chance to spot a shiny there. So my question if can you actually battle shiny pokemon in the battle tower and, because if you can, I would like to avoid that in order to actually find a stupid shiny.



What i think is that there's the same chance of facing one as there is of finding one in the wild...i've never faced one though and i've gained around 700-800 BPs or even more.



ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> When I went on I saw Dre, but I didn't see Link it seems like Link is having a problem



Yeah exactly....i suppose i'll get to finishing my true ninjask then


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Chicken wana have our battle now?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

If WiFi goes back up... let me atleast get my larvitar one level two, it shouldn't be long Shinx aren't that rare.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Okay sure I'll wait ^^ I'll be checking the GTS meanwhile.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> If WiFi goes back up... let me atleast get my larvitar one level two, it shouldn't be long Shinx aren't that rare.



Is the jolly larvitar bred to know dragon dance? Otherwise it's not gonna be any good sadly lol.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

kk ready ^^

Yeah, it knows DD


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

You're ready Chicken? K i'll enter the lobby in a sec


----------



## Vasp (Jun 21, 2007)

Looking to do a quick trade. I have a Rhydon that I would like to evolve. Doesn't really matter to me what you want to trade more or less because you'll be getting it back in the end anyway, lol. PM or reply to me here, and we can swap friend codes and whatnot.

My Code is:

Pearl ~ 0172 8030 0149


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't see you, did you add my FC? Or are you not in the lobby yet?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

I am in the lobby...


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Wifi trading & battle is currently down, but not sure about gts. So just put your rhydon up for trade (look for something impossible to get), make a trade with someone on gts and take back your rhydon so it will evolve.


----------



## Vasp (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji said:
			
		

> Wifi trading & battle is currently down, but not sure about gts. So just put your rhydon up for trade (look for something impossible to get), make a trade with someone on gts and take back your rhydon so it will evolve.



Ahh, I see I see. I didn't know a trick like this worked. Thanks!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

KK well since Wifi isn't working I'm gonna go do something else, see you later


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Cya. We'll battle later then. Battle tower here I come


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 21, 2007)

more battle points eh, hero?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

I think someone just ripped me off during a trade. He said his Jirachi is real but I just have a feeling it's not. >.<
Can anyone confirm this?
Says it was met at Level 22 at Route 226. Sounds kind of fake.
*Misses my Electivire*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 21, 2007)

lmao jirachi can only be obtained through one of the games and its should be level 30, i got mine from pkmn snap.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Taichi said:


> I think someone just ripped me off during a trade. He said his Jirachi is real but I just have a feeling it's not. >.<
> Can anyone confirm this?
> Says it was met at Level 22 at Route 226. Sounds kind of fake.
> *Misses my Electivire*



Yeah it's hacked...and why would you trade electivire for a jirachi anyways? He's much more useful. 

Only way to get jirachi is to transfer em from coloseum's bonus disk to the gba games and pal park it or get it from an event and pal park it thus there is no way to have a not pal parked jorachi as of yet.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> more battle points eh, hero?



Lol yea. But I'm aiming for 100 wins instead of battle points. x] Its getting harder and harder with the massive hax they have. That includes double teams and by miracle of Hax a attack thats either super strong and super effective or a x4 effective attack.(Bastiodon with thunder againts my Gyarados >_______>)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

^Kind of desperate for one I guess.
I'll probably get another Electivire somehow hopefully.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Is wifi still down?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah it's hacked...and why would you trade electivire for a jirachi anyways? He's much more useful.
> 
> Only way to get jirachi is to transfer em from coloseum's bonus disk to the gba games and pal park it or get it from an event and pal park it thus there is no way to have a not pal parked jorachi as of yet.



BS; I got one in the Pokemon Store... (though you still need to EV it, so it's not very useful...)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

^ I still can't believe there IS a pokemon store...


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah you can get Jirachi from event stuff and the Pokemon centers etc.

Edit--

GameFAQs has a list under D/P on how to tell if your Pokemon are legit, if you have any questions, I suggest you check it.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 21, 2007)

Fake.  Is the OT "WISHMKR"?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 21, 2007)

Afraid it isn't. >.<

It's some queer name.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey J...wanna trade?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Link ill battle you....


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji, do you want to start first? o:


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

nico whats your fc?


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Just sent it to you.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright im on...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 21, 2007)

So Wi-Fi is working now?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 21, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have a question. I remember last gen when you go on the battle tower there is a chance to spot a shiny there. So my question if can you actually battle shiny pokemon in the battle tower and, because if you can, I would like to avoid that in order to actually find a stupid shiny.



Yes. There are shiny Pokemon in the Battle Tower. I battled against a shiny Meowth in the FR Battle Tower, and I was not happy about that.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

GG Nico that was a close battle ^.^


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> GG Nico that was a close battle ^.^



If Torterra came out before Garchomp...XD

Good Game.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 21, 2007)

@Linkaro: 4 wut


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Let's battle Nico, I haven't battled you.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

SHould i use a jolly larvitar with max iv in 5 stats (9 in hp)...i dont want to brreed anymore ;[[

Also im retraining my Milotic (Bold tank) i need a suggestion for its ev spread.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

J said:


> @Linkaro: 4 wut



...
Your Manphy for my Deoxey.  Don't worry, I'm just going to breed it and return it back to u.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> ...
> Your Manphy for my Deoxey.  Don't worry, I'm just going to breed it and return it back to u.



You do realized that breeding a Manaphy will not give you another manaphy, right? It'll give you a Phione, which has much crapier stats.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You do realized that breeding a Manaphy will not give you another manaphy, right? It'll give you a Phione, which has much crapier stats.



Yes...which will:

A: Fill more of my PKdex.
B: Make my cousin wanna kill me.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd feel more comfortable trading you a Phione itself instead of Manaphy.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

J said:


> I'd feel more comfortable trading you a Phione itself instead of Manaphy.



ok...how about trading Manaphy and Dexoey, then trade back, then Phione and Dexoey, then trade back?


----------



## azuken (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOD GOD!
I got this game on the day it came out. STILL CANT BEAT THE DAMN ELITE FOUR!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

azuken said:


> GOOD GOD!
> I got this game on the day it came out. STILL CANT BEAT THE DAMN ELITE FOUR!



Good god indeed...i beat it 4 days after it came out with a team of lvl 40s and 1 50 on my first try...so i don't know what you're doing wrong.


----------



## azuken (Jun 21, 2007)

Any Team suggestions for the Elite Four?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 21, 2007)

azuken said:


> Any Team suggestions for the Elite Four?



u need:

Fire
Dark
Flying
Ice
Grass
Water
Fighting
Maybe Electric


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

azuken said:


> Any Team suggestions for the Elite Four?



Sorry if it sounds way to weird to answer something like that...basically any competitive team would own the e4...i've heard people breezed through it with a balanced team of 50s and i with my 40s with a few exceptions didn't have any trouble. Allmost any pokemon with the exception of the really useless ones like luvdisc if trained correctly (even not EVd) could work..


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

i brezzed through it with my milotic and a raikou


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> i brezzed through it with my milotic and a raikou



You had a bunch of 100s from trades so it's not the same...we're talking about people who only played the ingame stuff and used unEVd ingame teams...


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

well it was only 2 lv100s in my team for back up i beat most of them with my very own infernape  and other lv45-55 i had trained....
for the most part


----------



## nyu (Jun 21, 2007)

man this sucks i got a lv.100 pokemon through a trade, to mainly use it to level up my pokemon beacuse once a pokemon gets to lv.100 it doesn't gain anymore exp. well thats what i thought beacuse i just killed the champions spiritomb and the pokemon that was holding exp. share only got 1086 and i know you get more then that for beating it. it said charizard was the only one to get the exp.. so just thought i say this incas anyone else goes to do it.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 21, 2007)

I beat the E4 With a lv. 50 Torterra and lv. 50 Dialga.  Though I did need to use my lv. 34 Staraptor and lv. 44 Luxray too.


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

azuken said:


> Any Team suggestions for the Elite Four?



What is your team?


----------



## cereal121 (Jun 21, 2007)

i beat pokemon pearl version 1 day and 12 hours after i bought it and i bought it at about 9 and went to bed at 12 and already had the 4th badge 
the next day at noon i had it beaten and i bought it the day it came out to so thats an added fact but ive had the game since april 22nd and i still havnt taken it out of my ds


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

cereal121 said:


> i beat pokemon pearl version 1 day and 12 hours after i bought it and i bought it at about 9 and went to bed at 12 and already had the 4th badge
> the next day at noon i had it beaten and i bought it the day it came out to so thats an added fact but ive had the game since april 22nd and i still havnt taken it out of my ds



You sound like you're pretty good at this game, wanna battle?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone know any fast leaf-types?

What nature should it have (for speed)?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone know any fast leaf-types?
> 
> What nature should it have (for speed)?



Sceptile is a speed demon (can reach 370+ speed at 100) and has decent Sattack...if you want it as a special sweeper go for +spd - attack nature (i don't remember the name) and if you want it a physical sweeper with leaf blade and x-scizor go for jolly nature. Also there's a few pokemon that double their speed if sunnyday is on like trophius but i'm not sure if that's also what you want.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

spectile is quite fast, the best nature to go for would be hasty or timid depending on what u value more atk or def

Edit: Too late dam u Dreikoo


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Serp said:


> spectile is quite fast, the best nature to go for would be hasty or timid depending on what u value more atk or def
> 
> Edit: Too late dam u Dreikoo



Victory is mine .

(and lol for def on a sceptile...that thing dies from anything...it has to either go first and kaboom the hell out of anything or rely to focus sash to power up with his ability...)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Victory is mine .
> 
> (and lol for def on a sceptile...that thing dies from anything...it has to either go first and kaboom the hell out of anything or rely to focus sash to power up with his ability...)



Err.... that's not good...

Maybe Cradidly?

EDIT: Can't you just breed him to have Synthisis?


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

Sceptile	hp:70	atk:85	def:65	spd:120	spa:105	spd:85	total530
well these are his base stats and he can reach up to 372spd with good ivs, and nature as well as EV training

Edit: LOL at cradily his speed base stats are like 43


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm gonna just give him Synthisis (Why do I have the feeling I'm gonna be up all night breeding my Pokemon?)

EDIT:

It needs a name!.... Either Marisol or Josephine...


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone know any fast leaf-types?
> 
> What nature should it have (for speed)?



Jumpluff! =D

One of the cutest in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Err.... that's not good...
> 
> Maybe Cradidly?
> 
> EDIT: Can't you just breed him to have Synthisis?



Cradily is way way too slow and it's a tank so like most tanks it has high defences but very slow speed. Most fast pokemon share this "do or die" trait like weavile jolteon electrode ninjask etc...you can't have both endurance and speed....with a very few exceptions.

And you may be able to breed synthesis to it but even it will only cure half it's Hp but attacks will nail it for a minimum of 70% and for 120% most of the time  .


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

so go with the fast italian sounding little bastard Treecko (due to his voice in the dub )


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> ...you can't have both endurance and speed....



*resists urge to make an off-the-cuff sexual joke.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle who I haven't fought in a while and not in my Block.


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> *resists urge to make an off-the-cuff sexual joke.



 
dirty mind


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

Wait, so, Sceptile is bad?

Make up your minds! You guys are giving me schizophrenic responses!


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

Sceptile is ugly and disgusting but fast so go with him and name him/her Roslin


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone wanna battle who I haven't fought in a while and not in my Block.



I will batlle you, just give me a few minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Wait, so, Sceptile is bad?
> 
> Make up your minds! You guys are giving me schizophrenic responses!



No it's not bad. As i said it's a great fast grass pokemon. We're just showing you the whole picture and don't hide the negatives so they won't bite you in the ass without you expecting em. 

Just don't teach it synthesis and go for an all-out attack setup that will not allow it's foes to get an attack in because he can't endure attacks but it can attack pretty good. (or a focus sash setup)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I will batlle you, just give me a few minutes.



Ok, will be on in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm going with the Sceptile, and the name Marisol; even if it's a boy. Hey, no-Pokemon is perfect. (Gotta love 'Some Like It Hot')


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

What's a good EV build for an Aipom/Ambipom?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> What's a good EV build for an Aipom/Ambipom?



max attack and speed.

Also breed to it fake out and teach it last resort (only those 2 moves) and i'll really work wonders.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Anyone want a battle?


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 21, 2007)

kk thanks, and also what's a good EV build for a Sudowoodo/bonsly?


----------



## Nico (Jun 21, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone want a battle?



Would you want to go again?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure... ^.^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 21, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> kk thanks, and also what's a good EV build for a Sudowoodo/bonsly?



I'm not sure...i kinda always thought of those pokes as useless and never saw em under a competitive light so i can't really help ya...


----------



## Serp (Jun 21, 2007)

Sudo is a tank so concentrate on Def but he also has good atk base stats of 100 so u could focus on that aswell but he fails in all other areas


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol, he looks so funny, I'd love to see an ubered out sudowoodo owning everyone and seeing the looks on others faces >.<

plus Brock has one, so I know it's good ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

GG, Alcazar. Speed Boost Garchomp + sword Dance = Pretty much over.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

GG Mecha. I guess I shouldn't have relied so much on luck...

I can't believe your chomp was able outspeed mine.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> GG Mecha. I guess I shouldn't have relied so much on luck...
> 
> I can't believe your chomp was able outspeed mine.



Well 1. I had Speedboost. 2. Jolly, 31 IV in speed, EV trained in speed. There is absolutely no Garchomp in this world faster than it (barring items of course).


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Well 1. I had Speedboost. 2. Jolly, 31 IV in speed, EV trained in speed. There is absolutely no Garchomp in this world faster than it (barring items of course).



Hmm, well mine had choice scarf and was jolly but only 30 iv in speed. Just beat me by one point...


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 22, 2007)

urrgghh...im pretty sure that wasn't me since i was at the green bar


----------



## Nico (Jun 22, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Sure... ^.^



Odd..that didn't happen last time. o-o


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Hmm, well mine had choice scarf and was jolly but only 30 iv in speed. Just beat me by one point...



It must be the speed boost then. Wait, you hard choice scarf on both Aerodactyl and Garchomp? Cause I don't think Aerodactyl can beat my DD Gyarados unless it had Choice Scarf...


----------



## Nico (Jun 22, 2007)

Shinji said:


> urrgghh...im pretty sure that wasn't me since i was at the green bar



Maybe it's the weather over here....

Battle tomorrow?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> It must be the speed boost then. Wait, you hard choice scarf on both Aerodactyl and Garchomp? Cause I don't think Aerodactyl can beat my DD Gyarados unless it had Choice Scarf...



I guess you didn't notice my Aerodactyl had life orb, his Hp was being drained each time it attacked. Aerodactyl just has monsterous speed.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I guess you didn't notice my Aerodactyl had life orb, his Hp was being drained each time it attacked. Aerodactyl just has monsterous speed.



Hmmm, it must be Jolly or something then. I was surprise when it one DD could not outsped it.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hmmm, it must be Jolly or something then. I was surprise when it one DD could not outsped it.



Yes its jolly and had 31 iv in speed which would bring his speed to 394.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 22, 2007)

Nico said:


> Maybe it's the weather over here....
> 
> Battle tomorrow?



~Sure dddfdfdsgfdsfdsfdsfdsfds


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Yes its jolly and had 31 iv in speed which would bring his speed to 394.



Ah, that would explain a lot.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha, would you like to battle? I modified my team (...again)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Mecha, would you like to battle? I modified my team (...again)



Sure, give me ten minutes.

EDIT: I'm online now.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 22, 2007)

Lol one more EV build question, what's a good EV build for a Kingdra?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm up for some battles later if anyone is interested.   

(later=now, interested=desires the honor)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'm up for some battles later if anyone is interested.
> 
> (later=now, interested=desires the honor)



Can I test your new team, kitsune? Can't now though. fighting Artificial_Sunshine.

EDIT: nevermind. I'll let the other guys battle you.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'm up for some battles later if anyone is interested.
> 
> (later=now, interested=desires the honor)



I will battle you Kitsune while Mecha finishes his fight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'm up for some battles later if anyone is interested.
> 
> (later=now, interested=desires the honor)



I'd like to battle ya...haven't done so in a while. I'll be online in 3 mins...lvl 100 single no ubers item clause ok?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

I give f-in up, there's no way of beating your stupid b....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I give f-in up, there's no way of beating your stupid b....



So you decided to shut off your DS instead of running? Just to keep a good record?

EDIT: Kitsune, I won't battle you tonight. I'll let you battle Alcazar and Dreikoo.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So you decided to shut off your DS instead of running? Just to keep a good record?



No, I hurled my Gameboy across the patio... 

I missed the pool... I think

EDIT: Did you see my record?  (lolz) I have better records than James Bond...


----------



## Vasp (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, so I tried the GTS to evolve my Rhydon, and well lets just say I really suck. I couldn't manage to get it to evolve and really, it'll probably just be easier on myself if I could find someone to help me out. Anyone willing to do a quick pokemon trade back and forth to evolve my Rhydon?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn i got beat by an inch... i'll battle ya once you guys finish i suppose....hope you won't have a blissey face off .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Vasp said:


> Ok, so I tried the GTS to evolve my Rhydon, and well lets just say I really suck. I couldn't manage to get it to evolve and really, it'll probably just be easier on myself if I could find someone to help me out. Anyone willing to do a quick pokemon trade back and forth to evolve my Rhydon?



Did you have the it hold the Protector?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo want to battle?


----------



## Vasp (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I did

I'm not 100% sure I did it properly though. I followed the steps that were posted earlier, but, as you can probably tell, I'm sure I did something wrong.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

OK...since kitsune is already fighting someone...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Um, guys? I didn't miss the pool... 

So now, at 1 am, I'm going to jump into my pool (clothed), swim down 6 feet and retrieve my now deceased Gameboy (and I'm not even drunk!) 

How am I explaining this one to Best Buy!? 

(Eh, I have a Pink DS as well; I just hope the game's alright!)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, guys? I didn't miss the pool...
> 
> So now, at 1 am, I'm going to jump into my pool (clothed), swim down 6 feet and retrieve my now deceased Gameboy (and I'm not even drunk!)
> 
> ...



WTF? You really did throw it in the pool? Wow, I never knew Breloom had that kinda effect on people.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Man, Legaia 2 is addicting! I just picked up my DS after two days of gameplay


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Well my little expirement was a disaster. GG Dreikoo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

GG alcazar...you just let my ninjask go wild (5 speed and 4 attack stages and sub BP on a garchomb XD )...if your medicham held focus sash you could take out my comb .



Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, guys? I didn't miss the pool...
> 
> So now, at 1 am, I'm going to jump into my pool (clothed), swim down 6 feet and retrieve my now deceased Gameboy (and I'm not even drunk!)
> 
> ...



If you're not kidding...i'd worry more about your game file being deleted by being in the water than getting a new DS...


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> GG alcazar...you just let my ninjask go wild (5 speed and 4 attack staged and sub BP on a garchomb XD )...if your medicham held focus sash you could take out my comb .



Well I was trying something out and wasn't to sure what to do when Ninjask came out. SO I just went crazy with the agilities in hopes of outrunning and overpowering with medicham.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Somehow I get this mental image of Artificial_Sunshine being one of those spoiled white girls. Please tell me you're not, AS.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Can I test your new team, kitsune? Can't now though. fighting Artificial_Sunshine.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind. I'll let the other guys battle you.



I kinda wanna battle you after the other night.  Come on!



Alcazar said:


> I will battle you Kitsune while Mecha finishes his fight.



Sure if Mecha really wont.  ^^



Dreikoo said:


> I'd like to battle ya...haven't done so in a while. I'll be online in 3 mins...lvl 100 single no ubers item clause ok?



Ohhh, no come back.  Sorry I posted this then got distracted.  ><



Mecha Wolf said:


> So you decided to shut off your DS instead of running? Just to keep a good record?



I know a certain someone who does that.  I wont' name names but he's annoying and a bastard.  And is associated with a hard substance.



> EDIT: Kitsune, I won't battle you tonight. I'll let you battle Alcazar and Dreikoo.



hmph, lol.



Mecha Wolf said:


> Somehow I get this mental image of Artificial_Sunshine being one of those spoiled white girls. Please tell me you're not, AS.



lol You have such a way with women.   Like when you said I look like a stereotypical asian with a bad webcam.



Ok so since there is a mish mash of things I'll just be in the lobby all night waiting for battle, so anyone who's up for it meet me in there.  Thanks.  ^^ (as long as you're not in my bracket)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Well I was trying something out and wasn't to sure what to do when Ninjask came out. SO I just went crazy with the agilities in hopes of outrunning and overpowering with medicham.



I expected fake out and last resort combo ambipom so i played a bit less aggressive at first but after the second agility i just went wild with the sword dances...you need either a strong ice sharder or some strong ice moves using pokemon in your team with focus sash cause pokes with DD (or DD-like effects) can rampage your team.


@kichune: let's faito~


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I kinda wanna battle you after the other night.  Come on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you really want to that bad, I'll get on and battle you.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I expected fake out and last resort combo ambipom so i played a bit less aggressive at first but after the second agility i just went wild with the sword dances...you need either a strong ice sharder or some strong ice moves using pokemon in your team with focus sash cause pokes with DD (or DD-like effects) can rampage your team.



Well I normally would have a counter but took them out for the expirement

EDIT: I will battle you Kitsune if you aren't alredy battling Dreikoo, if so I will wait.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm wet... (well, at least the pool was heated)   

Well, I'm gonna put the gamecard in my fingernail dryer; that should work... 

As for the DS... well, I liked the glittery butterfly stickers on it; I'll miss said device. (My pink one has glittery Unicorns....seriously) 


Ewh! This feels so gross! I'm actually dripping on my Notebook! Not to mention I possibly ruined my satin pj's!

EDIT:



Mecha Wolf said:


> Somehow I get this mental image of Artificial_Sunshine being one of those spoiled white girls. Please tell me you're not, AS.



Of course I'm not a spoiled _white_ girl! 

I spend very good money on maintaining my 'Hollywood' tan.  (You subscribe to Xbox Live, I subscribe to a year long tan... actually, I have Xbox live; but you get the image)


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

I have only one pokemon left and then my team will be complete


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune, I thought you said you were online? I'm waiting now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

> I know a certain someone who does that. I wont' name names but he's annoying and a bastard. And is associated with a hard substance.



Is it that koala noob? I fought him once and he took like 5 mins to send out his last poke to be slaughtered...like he waited for me to turn it off or something lol...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have only one pokemon left and then my team will be complete



I've just been training pokes at random without first considering if my team was balanced.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Is it that koala noob? I fought him once and he took like 5 mins to send out his last poke to be slaughtered...like he waited for me to turn it off or something lol...



Actually I'm talking about someone we all know well.  I don't wanna say who but his name is Yoshi.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Lawl yoshi doesn't do that...he may run away but he never turned it off...on me at least.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

well I tried my best because me and Kitsune is going to be like... Yugi vs. Joey. I hope I'm not the Joey


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I spend very good money on maintaining my 'Hollywood' tan.  (You subscribe to Xbox Live, I subscribe to a year long tan... actually, I have Xbox live; but you get the image)



What's so bad about XBox Live?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> What's so bad about XBox Live?



Nothing nearly as bad as Playstation 2/3 live...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> well I tried my best because me and Kitsune is going to be like... Yugi vs. Joey. I hope I'm not the Joey



Why not? Jonouchi was always much cooler....Red Eyes Dragon >>> Black Magician . (in the original japanese of course where they showed all the fights and cursing and uber jokes he made that were too adult for 4(crap)kids) .




Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Nothing nearly as bad as Playstation 2/3 live...



So is your game alive....?

My original red died on me while on vacation and i had everything so i'm always sensitive in matters of deleted games  .


----------



## Countach (Jun 22, 2007)

yoshi=cheater


----------



## Jazz (Jun 22, 2007)

But Jonouchi is secretly a furry D:


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Should I keep this Riolu?
IV's 12 7 22 27 22 27


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So is your game alive....?
> 
> My original red died on me while on vacation and i had everything so i'm always sensitive in matters of deleted games  .



Ser o paracer... espera que s?

It's still in my nail dryer; I put it on the first setting, though (let's not fry the poor game)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Also if you remember the yugi vs jonouchi fight...yugi would lose but jonouchi played a different card so he wouldn't win and yugi won (after a cool dramatic talk that got gayfied in the dub...)...so you actually don't wanna be yugi...unless you feel kichune will be generous towards you .
> 
> 
> And yeah Jp yugioh owns....not like the kiddie crap of the dub...all times you heard "go to the shadow realm" it actually means to die....just to name one blatant censoring.
> ...



Yeah, I agree on that fact. Although I heard that the "Shadow Realm" is supposed to be hell.

EDIT: That Lucario is going to be a Sp. rusher and It's Timid


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Damn Mecha, I forgot you had that last pokemon still alive.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

well as long as you tell me where I can find the jp version I would see the whole show.

I prefer listening to Cloud or Overlap than the inane US intro :\


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

GG, Kitsune. 

Oh, and yoshi runs away, he doesn't turn off his ds. 

And Artificial_Sunshine, you do sound like a spoiled white girl. 

I forgot who asked about the lucarios, but it's hp is too slow, keep trying. 

Count, what do you mean yoshi cheats?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> well as long as you tell me where I can find the jp version I would see the whole show.
> 
> I prefer listening to Cloud or Overlap than the inane US intro :\



IT'S TIME TO D-D-D-D-D-DUEL!


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Yeah, I agree on that fact. Although I heard that the "Shadow Realm" is supposed to be hell.



And next someone will be telling me 'going to the Negaverse' in Sailor Moon meant death as well...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Yeah, I agree on that fact. Although I heard that the "Shadow Realm" is supposed to be hell.



Shadow realm doesn't exist. It's a word dubbers made up to mask death. Now to die is to go to hell if you're a bad person but that is not related in any way with what was said in the anime. "You'll die if you lose the duel" sounds way different than "you'll go to the shadow realm if you lose the duel" and also "go to hell" can be more of an expression most of the time than meaning the actual place so it is somewhat different depending on it's context.




> Ser o paracer... espera que sí
> 
> It's still in my nail dryer; I put it on the first setting, though (let's not fry the poor game)



No habla espaniol....does espera mean night? Sounds like the greek word for evening-early night.

Well post when you check it cause i got that empathy thing for ya .


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Sigh...Kitsune is spreading rumors again, all because she feels inferior to all of us , especially me for some reason....maybe because I've beaten her 14 times in a row...o_o?

<_< Pokemon has changed her for the worst...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> GG, Kitsune.
> 
> Oh, and yoshi runs away, he doesn't turn off his ds.
> 
> ...



great. Kitsune, As and Count are being talked to but not me... bull


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> great. Kitsune, As and Count are being talked to but not me... bull



Hey there, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Count says I cheat now? Again, 17 wins out of 17 battles with him say anything?

h


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> great. Kitsune, As and Count are being talked to but not me... bull



Shadow, what is your last pokemon that you needed?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Sigh...Kitsune is spreading rumors again, all because she feels inferior to all of us , especially me for some reason....maybe because I've beaten her 14 times in a row...o_o?
> 
> <_< Pokemon has changed her for the worst...



Well we vouched for ya .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Where is Kira? The Tournament is like now and haven't seen him in a week. He hadn't even reply to that PM i sent him about the result of my first match.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you Dreikoo 
For that, I will work on your badge now despite being so sleepy....


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No habla espaniol....does espera mean night? Sounds like the greek word for evening-early night.
> 
> Well post when you check it cause i got that empathy thing for ya .



Translation: Possibly... I hope 

Oh, and Espera isn't night; night in Spanish is noche. Lolz, remember that song "One Night (Una Noche)"?

Thanks for feeling _mi dolor _


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

I thought espera meant wait.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Espera does mean wait.....


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

GG Alcazar.  Wow that Yanmega's good (makes me want to put it on my bug team).


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the confirmation, Yoshi. My spanish is not what it used to be


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you say, "Gotta catch them all!" in spanish?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Guys, it's quite insulting when someone Babblefish's phrases and then tries to correct a Spanish speaking individual... 

It could mean wait, but in my phrase, it very well meant I hope... 

Ser o Paracer literally translates as "to be or to seem"


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> GG Alcazar.  Wow that Yanmega's good (makes me want to put it on my bug team).



GG Kitsune. Yeah Yanmega always surprises and usually kills at least 2 pokes because of it.



> How do you say, "Gotta catch them all!" in spanish?



It would translate into "Los tengo que capturar todos"


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Guys, it's quite insulting when someone Babblefish's phrases and then tries to correct a Spanish speaking individual...
> 
> It could mean wait, but in my phrase, it very well meant I hope...
> 
> Ser o Paracer literally translates as "to be or to seem"



Ahem, I speak Spanish as well...Espera is a noun, meaning wait
Esperar means to both wait AND it also means to hope for something

Esperanza means hope, noun form of the verb that means to wait...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

lolz

My team is finally done. Just in time, eh? 

Your Poke don't have to be above 50 for Wi-Fi to set them to 100, right? It's not like Battle Tower?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lolz
> 
> My team is finally done. Just in time, eh?
> 
> Your Poke don't have to be above 50 for Wi-Fi to set them to 100, right? It's not like Battle Tower?



Not at all. All pokemon will be set to 100 in wifi, if you choose to.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2007)

Go away,for 3 days k?
And nah it's not like Battle tower.Shit I'm using level 40 pokemon.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lolz
> 
> My team is finally done. Just in time, eh?
> 
> Your Poke don't have to be above 50 for Wi-Fi to set them to 100, right? It's not like Battle Tower?



I think it autolevel to 100 no matter what level they are originially. Hey Tenshi, Kira doesn't seem to be replying, are you also incharge of the Tourney? Can we report results of matches to you too?


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 22, 2007)

Finally got Pearl!

Well, actually, I was GOING to get Diamond, but I ended up changing my mind. I'd like a Poochyena some day, but I figured I could just trade a Houndour for it or something.

I didn't realize the forum was having a tournament. That's so awesome! I can't wait until I get farther, and can participate in things like that!


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> How do you say, "Gotta catch them all!" in spanish?



Let' see here...

¡Vete a jalar el pescuezo al pollo!

¿tienes loción?

....

Let's hope BI isn't here...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I'll take charge of the tourney is Kira's a no show (haven't seen much of him in 4 days...hope he's ok).

And let's not start any official tournament matches until at least 10 hours from now (it's 2:35 AM here---me and Kira live like 15 mins away from each other so waiting till it's at least noon here should be good for both of us---I'm going to sleep soon).

I'll lock the tournament thread for now, though.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

1) Go pull a chicken's neck
2) Have lotion? XP


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Let' see here...
> 
> ?Vete a jalar el pescuezo al pollo!
> 
> ...



 Don't worry I wont ruin your fun.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, I'll take charge of the tourney is Kira's a no show (haven't seen much of him in 4 days...hope he's ok).
> 
> And let's not start any official tournament matches until at least 10 hours from now (it's 2:35 AM here---me and Kira live like 15 mins away from each other so waiting till it's at least noon here should be good for both of us---I'm going to sleep soon).
> 
> I'll lock the tournament thread for now, though.



That's the thing. Me and my 1st round opponent (Stumpy) decided that it was most convenient for both of us to have our battle earlier this week. I won. So I'm not sure if you want me to fight him again...It was a mutual decision afterall.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Also i've never seen my opponent posting and i tried contacting him but to no avail...could you try to contact him and if he doesn't reply replace or disqualify him tenshi?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

I posted the rules for disqualification in the tournament thread, guys. Last post.

And Mecha Wolf, I'm going to need confirmation from him. Just in case and all. Nothing personal. 

If you can't reach him within 24 hours of the tournament start he'll just be disqualified anyway. 

Let's not have matches before they're scheduled for the rest of the tournament --- unless it absolutely must happen for personal reasons --- ok, guys?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone not in my bracket (sorry Dreikoo) up for a battle? 

I finally made my team and I kinda don't why my first Wi-Fi battle to be the first round of the tournament. 

This n00b needs last minute experience!!

Oh, and whoever agrees: *I'll disqualify you from the tournament if you divulge anyone in my team. *


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll battle you....oh... wait....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> And Mecha Wolf, I'm going to need confirmation from him. Just in case and all. Nothing personal.



I just send him a PM to tell him to send you and Kira a PM. But if you want proof, this is what he wrote on THIS thread afterwards.



Stumpy said:


> yea he owned the shit out of me and honestly there would be no point in doing it again on the 22 with the way things went.



The page # is 773 and post # 15453. My post about the battle is just three post ahead of that one.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't worry, skeets. With all the experience I'm sure you have under your belt, how could you lose? 

...



Edit: Mecha - Well, even so, he gets the 24 hours. Your next match is scheduled for Saturday whether or not he responds.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Ahem, I speak Spanish as well...Espera is a noun, meaning wait
> Esperar means to both wait AND it also means to hope for something
> 
> Esperanza means hope, noun form of the verb that means to wait...



My Spanish grammar sucks..., I probably should've used Espero,  Though, _Cypher_, it still would've meant hope... 

(I still think you're using babblefish)


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Anyone not in my bracket (sorry Dreikoo) up for a battle?
> 
> I finally made my team and I kinda don't why my first Wi-Fi battle to be the first round of the tournament.
> 
> ...



Battle me, oh mighty one!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> My Spanish grammar sucks..., I probably should've used Espero,  Though, _Cypher_, it still would've meant hope...
> 
> (I still think you're using babblefish)




....Whenever we battle, let's converse in Spanish. Your grammar sucks? Aww too bad.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright, Kitsune...adding you to my friend list and getting on now. My info's back in my sig.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I posted the rules for disqualification in the tournament thread, guys. Last post.
> 
> And Mecha Wolf, I'm going to need confirmation from him. Just in case and all. Nothing personal.
> 
> ...



Since the thread is locked i'll post it here..although it sorta belongs there.


My opponent is not a member cause i looked throughout the members list and he wasn't there. He was registered by a request of another member so he may not have ever been a member actually....here's the post of him registering...Link removed


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, and there's item + uber clause, Kitsune. Preparing for the tournament and all. >_>

@Dreikoo: As I just informed Kitsune via PM, please save all info regarding opponents till Kira or I make the official tournament thread later today (in approximately 9 hours now).

The 1st post of that new thread will keep track of all the wins, loses, and forfeits.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Don't worry, skeets. With all the experience I'm sure you have under your belt, how could you lose?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



That's cool.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Oh, and there's item + uber clause.



Ok see you in there.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> ....Whenever we battle, let's converse in Spanish. Your grammar sucks? Aww too bad.



Seriously?

Ooh, we can listen to RBD as well?!  I can't wait for the show to come back on Telemundo... (I even own the RBD fanclub here!... no-one joined) 

...or Belinda, or Fey, or Panda?  (Panda > Fall Out Boy) 

I may have have sucky grammar (well, in all languages) but I sure as hell know the culture! (bet you can't sing S?lvame by heart)


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Ooh, we can listen to RBD as well?!  I can't wait for the show to come back on Telemundo... (I even own the RBD fanclub here!... no-one joined)
> 
> ...



Just stick to discussing Pokemon for now....
btw, aren;t you white though...that's like Dreikoo and his Japanese thing....

RBD sucks


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Just stick to discussing Pokemon for now....
> btw, aren;t you white though...that's like Dreikoo and his Japanese thing....
> 
> RBD sucks



Well my whole life i was into games and anime even before i knew what it was or the exact terminology...that's what i enjoy the most in my life...i don't see anything wrong with it just cause i was born in greece and not japan...i'm living in the US now anyways .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> Just stick to discussing Pokemon for now....
> btw, aren;t you white though...that's like Dreikoo and his Japanese thing....
> 
> RBD sucks



Are you implying Latinos haven't flourished in America long enough to produce spoiled, unappreciative spawn? 

My Mom's Italian and Spanish, my grandparents speak some weird Castillian dialect...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, that was so much fun. Thanks again for the match, Kitsune.

I'm going to be insane with the battle requests from now on, guys. xD

WiFi battling = weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Wow, that was so much fun. Thanks again for the match, Kitsune.
> 
> I'm going to be insane with the battle requests from now on, guys. xD
> 
> WiFi battling = weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



Yeah it is fun, addictive even.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Imagine how crazy the random wifi of PBR will be...only 3 days left...i can't wait XD.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

It's out in 3 days!??! OoO

And here I haven't pre-ordered it! Been so damn busy. D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> It's out in 3 days!??! OoO
> 
> And here I haven't pre-ordered it! Been so damn busy. D:



Yup yup. Today's the 22th and it comes on the 25th. And yeah i'm barely containing myself...it's good that the tournament starts so i'll be distracted a bit. Btw tenshi i may be fighting you on the second round (my first most likely since my 1st opponent isn't a member of the forums)....that's gonna be fun . Curse that damn bracket b .


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I look forward to that assuming I get passed skeets. 

...

Our bracket sucks lol.

Even if I manage to beat skeets and then you I might have to go against Duy Nguyen? Ah, gawd.

---

Really should be getting to bed, then...faster I rise, faster the tournament officially starts unless Kira beets me to it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Yeah, I look forward to that assuming I get passed skeets.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Night man...i wish i could sleep it's almost 4 am here but i'm not sleepy at all and i'm about to eat some eggplant ala parmezan


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

someone battle me and use some legendary pokemon i need to get my national and im just 3 away


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> someone battle me and use some legendary pokemon i need to get my national and im just 3 away



You don't "see" the pokemon you face on wifi battles.


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You don't "see" the pokemon you face on wifi battles.


crap trading works then right


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

lol I can't sleep...got too excited, I guess. D:


ZeroDegrees said:


> someone battle me and use some legendary pokemon i need to get my national and im just 3 away


You can find all the Pokemon you need to get the national dex in-game.

Which three are you missing?

You say you need legendary Pokemon...you don't need to see Palkia/Dialga, do you? Because the old lady in Celestic (sp?) Town will show you the legendary you can't get in your game.


----------



## new-era (Jun 22, 2007)

looking forward to this. Nice sig man ^^


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 22, 2007)

I was thinking i was the only one restless tonight


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2007)

Dang. I can't get to sleep.


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lol I can't sleep...got too excited, I guess. D:
> 
> You can find all the Pokemon you need to get the national dex in-game.
> 
> ...



thanks the palkia is what in needed and the old lady showed it
the other 2 were random because i skipped a couple of trainers


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 22, 2007)

what #'s in the dex are missing?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

gooooooooood morning. 

*in mind *
*tourny tourny tourny tourny*

@_@ Time to pass some PPmax before I ask yoshi for the battle


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 22, 2007)

What sucks so much is that we get Diamond/Pearl on the friggin 29th or something of JU-FRIGGIN-LY. (England)


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

So after like 5 hours of sleep I'm up again. xD

Tournament officially begins in approximately 2 hours.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Tenshi Lets battle  I NEED to test my team one more time @_@ and because we are both on different blocks it wont matter if we know each other teams (Unless we battle for the final championship match. Which I doubt because I know I wont win D: )


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, sure. Could use something to wake me up.

Getting on now.

No divulging of my team.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

is the tourney like..... now? today? oO where'd my opponent go >.> xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Me and Hero are engaged in epic stall wall war right now. o.o

And yes, the tourney's today, DD.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont like talking... so sorry if I dont answer xD I have 16 pp on softboiled/ice beam x]


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, that was fun. Even if it was like a 30 min stall war. 

Cursed PP!!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Muahahah Great match Tenshi  I now see the weaknesses my team has @_@ If your attack were critical the match woulda been over some time ago. But PP  depletion win prevailed. xD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

T-minus 1 hour to tournament start!!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Does not matter to me XP


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

I should make the "Place your bets on who's gona win the tournament" Thread

xDD


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2007)

I cant even find my opponent


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Its still early  Plus you still have 24 hours and you can schedule it 48 hours from when the tourny starts too. So no rush.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I should make the "Place your bets on who's gona win the tournament" Thread
> 
> xDD



What in the blue hell would we bet with, rep?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes rep . But that would be rep-whoring. and I KNOW pretty much everyone will pick Duy so it will be a "Place your bets on Duy" thread.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2007)

reps as bets?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Well just found a Jirachi on GTS, does this sound legit to you guys:
OT: WSHMKR
Arrived at Hoenn at Level 5


----------



## Kagemizu (Jun 22, 2007)

15 minutes left


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Well just found a Jirachi on GTS, does this sound legit to you guys:
> OT: WSHMKR
> Arrived at Hoenn at Level 5


not really to me


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

But how? I thoguht it arrives at level 5. >.>


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Well just found a Jirachi on GTS, does this sound legit to you guys:
> OT: WSHMKR
> Arrived at Hoenn at Level 5



It should have a fatefal encounter in its location.

Or so I have heard.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Rild's dupe.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> It should have a fatefal encounter in its location.
> 
> Or so I have heard.



it wont say fateful encounter, only if its in the advance cartriges it will, but the OT should be the game where you get it from, mine was from pokemon channel, and that was the OT name. 'CHANNEL'


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I had WISHMKR but it didn't have fateful encounter. >.< Damn cheatin' people at Gamefaqs. >.>

EDIT:
Shit, I'm against Kira in the first round.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't worry I believe its legit.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Guys, if you've had name changes, please inform me in the tournament thread so as to avoid confusing your opponents.


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2007)

i have


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Same here, my name changes are in my SIG.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Well just found a Jirachi on GTS, does this sound legit to you guys:
> OT: WSHMKR
> Arrived at Hoenn at Level 5



It's definately real.  WSHMKR is one of the legit OTs for Jirachi.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

^Couldn't it have been the trainier's name though? Since there is no Fateful encounter on it when it came from Hoenn.

Also are these good stats for an EV trained Milotic:
HP: 232
Atk: 80
Def: 176
Sp. Atk: 173
Sp. Def: 182
Spe: 127


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> ^Couldn't it have been the trainier's name though? Since there is no Fateful encounter on it when it came from Hoenn.
> 
> Also are these good stats for an EV trained Milotic:
> HP: 232
> ...



Sounds legit since the one you get from coloseum is lvl 5 i think. And pal parked pokes don't have the fateful encounter.

And what lvl is that miliotic?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> ^Couldn't it have been the trainier's name though? Since there is no Fateful encounter on it when it came from Hoenn.
> 
> Also are these good stats for an EV trained Milotic:
> HP: 232
> ...



Japanese God on Youtube

Look for it in this guide, it says how to tell if event pokemon are legit.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

It's Level 66.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> It's Level 66.



It doesn't look EVd....too low stats all around...my offencive millotic has about the same Satt at lvl 50 and my special tank one has a bit more Sdef at lvl 50...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Really? The guy offered me that Milotic and this Charizard Lvl 50:
HP: 153
Atk: 146
Def: 86
Sp Atk: 108
Sp Def: 102
Spd: 140


While another person offered me this Absol:
Arkzrael (Absol)
Level: 52
Nature: Adamant
HP: 132
Att: 201
Def: 82
Sp.Atk: 86
Sp.Def: 79
Speed: 126



Should I trade for any of these or keep it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Really? The guy offered me that Milotic and this Charizard Lvl 50:
> HP: 153
> Atk: 146
> Def: 86
> ...



The absol sounds good but the charizard is beyond crappy...my lvl 50 zard has 169 Satt and 144 speed and higher stats on all of the others (which i don't know how it can be cause i EVd him in only Satt and speed...did he only Ev that zard's speed and rare candy him or something).


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

^That's what I was wondering, my non EV trained Charizard has stats close to his and it's only 9 levels higher. So is the Absol for Jirachi good or should I ask for more from that person?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a flying Pikachu in the Pokemon Store in the City; it says Pokemon Center for where I met it... 

PS: I'm lucky! (I should play the lotto) I left my game under a fingernail dryer the whole night, & when I put it in a different DS, it worked fine, no data lost! 

Hell-yeah!

As for my DS Lite... Well, I opened it up and left it out to dry (I voided the already voided warranty) 

I don't wanna get a new FC; then my trainer card will be obsolete


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Taichi said:


> ^That's what I was wondering, my non EV trained Charizard has stats close to his and it's only 9 levels higher. So is the Absol for Jirachi good or should I ask for more from that person?



Meh i don't know...i'm not a big fan of jirachi lol...





Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I got a flying Pikachu in the Pokemon Store in the City; it says Pokemon Center for where I met it...
> 
> PS: I'm lucky! (I should play the lotto) I left my game under a fingernail dryer the whole night, & when I put it in a different DS, it worked fine, no data lost!
> 
> ...



Yay! 1 for the survival of games 0 for liquid death.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 22, 2007)

That Jirachi is probably legit. The trainer number should be 20043, or something like that since it was released in 04 during March or April.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Posting to see the next page...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2007)

Tenshi when would you like to battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Right now I wish EBA had Wi-Fi lol


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Tenshi when would you like to battle?


Whenever you're ready.

As far as I know, I'm available all day.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2007)

Lets go now I guess,since I gotta a few things to do in a bit.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry for taking 10 mins to respond, was watching the latest Shippuuden.

Coming on now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Tenshi vs Skeets.... I wonder who will win @_@


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Tenshi vs Skeets.... I wonder who will win @_@



Me too...cause whoever it is he's gonna be my next opponent .


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

It's gonna be like Shishio versus Kenshin.... eh... Skeets is Kenshin I guess?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 22, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Tenshi vs Skeets.... I wonder who will win @_@



Who's a gonna win?!?!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm calling Skeets on this one


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 22, 2007)

Um, do you guys know where the nicknaming man in Pokemon Pearl is? I can't find him anywhere...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Eterna City, AS. Eterna City


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 22, 2007)

GG Tenshi.I was a bit focused,with the WU playing in the background.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the tournament going on ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Is the tournament going on ?



Yup...it's the 22nd isn't it?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

lolz Skeets annihilated me. 

Anyone still in the tournament want to fight for lols?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 22, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> lolz Skeets annihilated me.
> 
> Anyone still in the tournament want to fight for lols?



I'm up for  it, let me just add you.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

So Dreikoo and Skeets how do you both feel about fighting each other the next round?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> So Dreikoo and Skeets how do you both feel about fighting each other the next round?



Excited as ever i suppose...i was always of the mindset that i'm gonna have early finals with my bracket so i'm somewhat interested to have my first round a quality do or die battle .


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I'm up for  it, let me just add you.


Alrighty. 

Getting on now.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo!  Battle me?  This time I'll wait for you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Dreikoo!  Battle me?  This time I'll wait for you.



Sorry i'm in the battle park and i'm on the 3rd trainer so it'll take a while (i'm using some of my best work so i may break my record...i'm on trainer 80 atm XD )


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 22, 2007)

GG Alcazar.

Very fast Aero you have there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2007)

I feel confident about my first match


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't.

Where has Kira been? Haven't seen him at all.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Dreikoo, are all or only half of the hatched pokes IV's inherited from it's parents. Just need to make sure


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone heard from Serp or Sasugay yet?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

you will get a mixture.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 22, 2007)

whres blind itachi @_@....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL the forums is wacked. Triple and double posts here and there xD

Btw Tenshi can we battle? I need to test my final tourny team.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Nope. Anyway Mecha, once my DS is charged up I'll give back the Lucario.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 22, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?    I'll be in the lobby.

Also, since the forums are being shitty, I'll be in pokechat if anyone wants to join in.





Dreikoo said:


> Kichune i can battle now if you want.
> 
> (and yeah i did break my record...84 wins ftw  )



GG Dreikoo.  And damn, I never made it past like 40 in the battle tower.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Nope. Anyway Mecha, once my DS is charged up I'll give back the Lucario.



Let's wait till after the Tourney. I'm in breeding frenzy right now trying to get better pokes for the next couple of rounds.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Anyone wanna battle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GG...that damn freeze on gross and crit on rhyp really did me in....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Let's wait till after the Tourney. I'm in breeding frenzy right now trying to get better pokes for the next couple of rounds.



Sure, I can wait. Once my DS charges, I'm getting back to my Staryu hatchery...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Anyone wanna battle?    I'll be in the lobby.
> 
> Also, since the forums are being shitty, I'll be in pokechat if anyone wants to join in.
> 
> ...



If it makes you feel better, me neither.


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2007)

Sausgay i am posting an offical challenge now at the time of 23.44 u have till tomoz this time to respond b4 i win by default


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Serp said:


> Sausgay i am posting an offical challenge now at the time of 23.44 u have till tomoz this time to respond b4 i win by default



I haven't seen him post here in weeks. Maybe he decided to drop.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey are the matches best 2/3? Or just 1 fight?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Hey are the matches best 2/3? Or just 1 fight?



Single elimination. So just one battle.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Just got a Semi-Legit Darkrai for that WISHMKR Jirachi. xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2007)

whi wants to battle me


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

*YAHOOOOO I WON MY FIRST ROUND!!!*
Was so nervous I was going to lose......Still GFG. 
Gir why did u have a cyndaquil?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

^I accidentally brought it. That's why I wanted a rematch.


----------



## Magic (Jun 22, 2007)

O.O ......i w8 20 mins 4 yeah not my fault for incompetence on your part


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 22, 2007)

I was sort of in the 4th consecutive power outage of the day.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 22, 2007)

hey.. why you disconnected it?... ...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 22, 2007)

Battle anyone that isn't in my block?


----------



## Countach (Jun 22, 2007)

anybody in a block here


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, what's up count?


----------



## Serp (Jun 22, 2007)

i am


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

i ment cool people


now sleep

/_\


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuck you


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuck you


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Fuck you


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

Coutach, I wanna battle your gym now.


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

nicely played serp

kit.. post in gym thread


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

Countach said:


> nicely played serp
> 
> kit.. post in gym thread



I did but you never responded!


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

i was gone on a business trip *goes to gym thread*


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

haha


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm so fucking pissed! My mom read an article in the newspaper this morning about kids being addicted to video games, and now she thinks I'm one of those kids, and has banned me from my video games from today itil the weekend.  I had to forfeit my first round match... I'm so angry, I even had my team almost ready...  Hopefully there will be other tourneys


----------



## Countach (Jun 23, 2007)

.......... .,,,km,l


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Just got back from playing Legaia 2, sweetness.


----------



## azuken (Jun 23, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> I'm so fucking pissed! My mom read an article in the newspaper this morning about kids being addicted to video games, and now she thinks I'm one of those kids, and has banned me from my video games from today itil the weekend.  I had to forfeit my first round match... I'm so angry, I even had my team almost ready...  Hopefully there will be other tourneys



A similar article was posted in the Oregonian. Gotta love the great state of Oregon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> I'm so fucking pissed! My mom read an article in the newspaper this morning about kids being addicted to video games, and now she thinks I'm one of those kids, and has banned me from my video games from today itil the weekend.  I had to forfeit my first round match... I'm so angry, I even had my team almost ready...  Hopefully there will be other tourneys



Well you may be addicted but as long as you don't allow it to ruin your life but just play alot it's no big deal...and i don't get what your mom thinks will accomplish by taking away your DS for such a short time...it's not like you'll forget about it and you'll actually want to play more cause of the time you went without playing. Oh and how old are you? Taking away your stuff sounds like something a parent would do to his 10 year old kid...or haven't you "trained" your parent's well ?


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

that bastard chunnion jon , took one of my clone deoxys and said that hey would give me the pokemon i asked for the next day as he gave me 3/4 of the deal already and he just dissappered


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> that bastard chunnion jon , took one of my clone deoxys and said that hey would give me the pokemon i asked for the next day as he gave me 3/4 of the deal already and he just dissappered



you got scammed but it was just clone so does it matter


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 23, 2007)

Im finally getting this game this tuesday. Is it easy to trade for the starters online? I always like to play with the 3 starters in all the games


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

the fact is nnot what he took but the fact that he should learn not to fuck with the Serp.


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

hey serp your gym up and running because i want to challenge you


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> Im finally getting this game this tuesday. Is it easy to trade for the starters online? I always like to play with the 3 starters in all the games



Sure you can get all the 3 starters quite fast ^^ As soon as you get to the first gym you can get your FC and then you can connect  and ask anyone here for the starters.


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

anyone want to battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Zero I havent battled you before  So wana battle?


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

sure add my friend code 
and could you post yours


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

*points at spoiler tag in sig*


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

ok on in 10 minutes ok
any rules


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Um 
level 100
single
no legends (You can use semi-legends x])
6 pkmns

is that cool with you? ^^


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

alright im on


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Good morning. Battle anyone?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Good morning. Battle anyone?



I will battle you, just need a few minutes.


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

Blind Itachi, sorry I dc'ed and didn't contact you afterwards......Anyway you fully blindized me  ....How the hell did he lose the first round.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 23, 2007)

Can anyone here help me evolve my Kingdra, please?


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

^ya get on right now
check if my fc is the sdame as in ur pal pad


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ^ya get on right now
> check if my fc is the sdame as in ur pal pad



LOL, I didn't know I already had you registered.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Blind Itachi, sorry I dc'ed and didn't contact you afterwards......Anyway you fully blindized me  ....How the hell did he lose the first round.



Because different sections of the bracket are alot better than others


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

^yea I sorta lucked out fighting qho I did >.<
My next opponent Alcazar will most likely rape me T_T


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Ugh there could be a power outage T_T So if I d/c you know what to blame x]. Though I hope not im doing good againts your hippo D:


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Ugh there could be a power outage T_T So if I d/c you know what to blame x]. Though I hope not im doing good againts your hippo D:



Well I beg to differ...Looks like it will go on forever.

EDIT: nevermind, damn that was close.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 23, 2007)

does anyone have a dawn stone?


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

thx 4 telling me he has a hippo O.O


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Dont worry I'm confident he will beat you Blacksmoke. Fighting againts him is no walk in the park


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> thx 4 telling me he has a hippo O.O



Well I guess now I will use a different physical wall againts you. So no harm done.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Battle anyone?(Cept ppl from my block ) I need to check some more teams with my team @_@


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sure you can get all the 3 starters quite fast ^^ As soon as you get to the first gym you can get your FC and then you can connect  and ask anyone here for the starters.



Awesome, thanks man. Now I really can't wait to get the game


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Blind Itachi, sorry I dc'ed and didn't contact you afterwards......Anyway you fully blindized me  ....How the hell did he lose the first round.



Cause he fought one of our best...DD.

(also you might just be kinda weak because i fought him right after and my Ttar basically stomped his entire team...almost made him wanna run but you know...Uchiha don't run away!  )

I'm willing to test my new 416 attack power pokemon on ya if you like .


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

i guess i beat sasu by default


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo I havent battled you before O_O Wana battle now? I need to test my team and I'm sure your team is going to be perfect.

Edit: Ugh nvm >_> Have to go. Maybe later x]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Dreikoo I havent battled you before O_O Wana battle now? I need to test my team and I'm sure your team is going to be perfect.



Since the turney is being reconfigured i wouldn't wanna reveal any of my true teams to people who i consider good so i'm afraid i'll decline.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

dreikoo battle me ,this is my first time ever using wi fi ,and i wanna battle u dude single battle all levels

edit my girl is takashi ,and friends code is 4553 6978 5562


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> dreikoo battle me ,this is my first time ever using wi fi ,and i wanna battle u dude, doesnt single battle all levels



Ok...what's your FC?

And lvl 100 no ubers item clause rules sound ok?


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

diamond fc i beleave ,and i dont got anyone  thats lvl 100 just lvl 94 and lower .


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

lol  diamond FC

and ull battle me later Hero, cos im a no threat noob ey


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> diamond fc i beleave ,and i dont got anyone  thats lvl 100 just lvl 94 and lower .



The wifi will auto level your stuff all to lvl 100...just make sure you don't have multiples of the same items or uber and join my invite and all your team will be 100.

I'm be going online in 1 minute from....NOW.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

u'm serp this is my first time using  the gts or the wireless abttle system man so yes I am a noob to the hole thing


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

no no im calling myself i talentless noob at pokemon that hold no threat , to others since i spend most of my time reading and shit


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> u'm serp this is my first time using  the gts or the wireless abttle system man so yes I am a noob to the hole thing



Didn't you hear me when i said no ubers....why the hell did you have mewtwo....?

I suppose i can beat it anyways but the rules were different...


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

I forgot to go back and change sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Meh no big deal....mewtwo only took out my rhyperior cause he is easy to beat if you got a strong Sp attacker...it's just that we should uphold the rules...if you want we can have a legendary pokemon battle too...


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

okay done ,hey dreikoo wanna go again


also do u have a mew or extra milotic ,and a extra light ball


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> okay done ,hey dreikoo wanna go again
> 
> 
> also do u have a mew or extra milotic ,and a extra light ball



Ok i'll be there in 2 mins will a legend team....and sorry i only got 1 of each thing you listed.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Our Father in Heaven,
    hallowed be your name,
    your kingdom come,
    your will be done,
    on earth as in Heaven.
    Give us today our daily bread.
    Forgive us our sins
    as we forgive those who sin against us.
    Save us from the time of trial
    and deliver us from evil.
    [For the kingdom, the power, and the glory are yours
    now and for ever.] Amen. 

 i pray for Shin


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

O.O can u clone the mew with light ball


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice battle . I whipped out my lugia it was bored...sorry . ( you need physical attackers to take it out...that last ice beam only did like 30 HP damage to it)


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

yea but i'm still tryiung to collect pokemon and train up  a team I like the best .


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> yea but i'm still tryiung to collect pokemon and train up  a team I like the best .



Literally everyone here does that. You can have that while in the same time covering all bases such as having both physical and special attackers for when the occasion arises.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 23, 2007)

Should I give Choice Scarf or Band to my garchomp (jolly max IV in attack & speed)?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



I'm up for a battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Should I give Choice Scarf or Band to my garchomp (jolly max IV in attack & speed)?



Give it focus sash and teach it swords dance...problem solved .


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> I'm up for a battle.



Cool; I'll sign on


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 23, 2007)

GG AS.  Your Lapras is strong.  :amazed


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> GG AS.  Your Lapras is strong.  :amazed



Your Confuse Ray ruined me!  

GG... 

Is it? I didn't EV it, I don't think... (It's from my Sapphire game) 

Let me check it's stats...


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

dreikoo can I ask u for a favor man ,can I get the data off of ur derxoys luiga kygore and mew,so I can go look them up in gts,because I cant look up pokemon I've never seen or have dats on when trying to trade in gts man


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> dreikoo can I ask u for a favor man ,can I get the data off of ur derxoys luiga kygore and mew,so I can go look them up in gts,because I cant look up pokemon I've never seen or have dats on when trying to trade in gts man



No sorry i would never trade away those pokes. If i do that they won't like me any more and they're 100 so raising their friendship without lvling em up would be a pain.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

sup peeps well i got to charge my DS but in like 20 min ill trade some one a lv 100 lugia for best offer


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

ALCAZAR GET IN THE WIFI WE WILL BATTLE NOW >.<


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> ALCAZAR GET IN THE WIFI WE WILL BATTLE NOW >.<



Demanding much


----------



## Magic (Jun 23, 2007)

O.O ooops the tourney is on hold.....Aw well Ello peoples =p


----------



## Tash (Jun 23, 2007)

just got the game 4 my birthday. I love it but part of me feels like i should have waited for pokemon onyx to come out.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> O.O ooops the tourney is on hold.....Aw well Ello peoples =p



Smoke can we battle? You seem to be getting cocky lately  Such silly things... I must test them ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Just got back from playing Legaia 2. A really random (and stupid) question just popped into my mind and I want to ask it, "Would you ever battle drunk and/or stoned?"


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Just got back from playing Legaia 2. A really random (and stupid) question just popped into my mind and I want to ask it, "Would you ever battle drunk and/or stoned?"



I've never been stoned nor i plan to...and drunk would depend on how drunk it was...i haven't been drunk in a while but usually you don't play or even have access to games where you go to get drunk lol. I suppose if for some reason was to be drunk at home though...why not.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

So what's happening with the Tourney? We still do 2nd round now?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Just got back from playing Legaia 2. A really random (and stupid) question just popped into my mind and I want to ask it, "Would you ever battle drunk and/or stoned?"



I'm usually under some-form of influence while I'm online... 



> I've never been stoned nor i plan to



High School for you must've been really boring...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I'm usually under some-form of influence while I'm online...
> 
> 
> 
> High School for you must've been really boring...



Remember i'm greek....there's wasn't any kind of "stuff" at school...or the whole country for that matter . But yeah it was when i started high school when i became really hardcore with anime (mainly) and games so i just cared about that...never went at parties or anything...just LAN parties or magic the gathering national tournaments or anime 48 hour marathon events of our main greek anime forums once every few months.

Boring for you maximum excitement and happiness for me .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to play the Poke TCG until after I graduated from HS, stopped playing MTG months ago. Right now I miss alcohol.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Remember i'm greek....there's wasn't any kind of "stuff" at school...or the whole country for that matter . But yeah it was when i started high school when i became really hardcore with anime (mainly) and games so i just cared about that...never went at parties or anything...just LAN parties or magic the gathering national tournaments or anime 48 hour marathon events of our main greek anime forums once every few months.
> 
> Boring for you maximum excitement and happiness for me .



Not even, like, Vicodin or Percocet? Snorting aerosol cans?

Damn, if you're in college, I recommend you head to the nearest Frat party, ASAP. (Those are Greek, so they should be in Greece)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I used to play the Poke TCG until after I graduated from HS, stopped playing MTG months ago. Right now I miss alcohol.



I used to play pokecards till i started HS cause all my friends stopped cause it wasn't "adult" enough so i had no one to play with. One of my best friends still loved the game so he was a closet pokecarder so we played at home once in a while...and i started MTG during the first middle of my first HS year and went on playing it till one year after i finished HS where i had to leave greece and all the friends i played and went to beat turneys with ...although i still have my cards (2-3k$ or more worth of cards i got 9 great decks of tournament lvl ) so if there's people playing MTG at the college i'll go to next September i may start again....hope the new cards they'd have won't kick my ass XD.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Not even, like, Vicodin or Percocet? Snorting aerosol cans?
> 
> Damn, if you're in college, I recommend you head to the nearest Frat party, ASAP. (Those are Greek, so they should be in Greece)



I could very easily abuse Prozac right now since I have a constant supply of it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Not even, like, Vicodin or Percocet? Snorting aerosol cans?
> 
> Damn, if you're in college, I recommend you head to the nearest Frat party, ASAP. (Those are Greek, so they should be in Greece)



I'm starting college next semester....and all those names sound chinese to me lol....and again i really didn't look any kind of that stuff up...i never cared...and i still don't XD.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I could very easily abuse Prozac right now since I have a constant supply of it.



Do you need a hug? 

They tried to put me on an SSRI due to my 'not eating' thing, but I didn't want to... (they have some pretty shitty side-effects) 

Damn, Dreikoo, you really know how to spend your money  (3grand on cards? Shoes, I'd understand, but cards?)



Dreikoo said:


> I'm starting college next semester....and all those names sound chinese to me lol....and again i really didn't look any kind of that stuff up...i never cared...and i still don't XD.



Poor soul...


----------



## Nico (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



If you still want to.  After Kins.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Do you need a hug?
> 
> They tried to put me on an SSRI due to my 'not eating' thing, but I didn't want to... (they have some pretty shitty side-effects)
> 
> ...



3 grand or so over a period of 4 years...not on 1 go and i may have spent that but the cards i own based on rarity are worth well over 10 grand now. And you really shouldn't feel bad for me...i'm way too happy from my life so far...maybe a bit too much lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I used to play pokecards till i started HS cause all my friends stopped cause it wasn't "adult" enough so i had no one to play with. One of my best friends still loved the game so he was a closet pokecarder so we played at home once in a while...and i started MTG during the first middle of my first HS year and went on playing it till one year after i finished HS where i had to leave greece and all the friends i played and went to beat turneys with ...although i still have my cards (2-3k$ or more worth of cards i got 9 great decks of tournament lvl ) so if there's people playing MTG at the college i'll go to next September i may start again....hope the new cards they'd have won't kick my ass XD.



The Poke TCG got me trips to vegas since a couple of people I played with and myself went going to play in their state tourny and Gym Challenges (which were world's qualifiers and I think they stopped doing Gym Challenges for reason unknown to me) even though we had them in Arizona. Hell William Hung plays the game I actually saw him a couple of times. People were actually on the second floor of the mall singng "She Bangs"


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 23, 2007)

hey dreikoo are u able to breed mew ,if so can u bread me on of its eggs dont care what type of nature it is .


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

^You cant breed any legendary except Manaphy


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey dreikoo are u able to breed mew ,if so can u bread me on of its eggs dont care what type of nature it is .



Why don't you just go on the GTS, use Pokesav, or something?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey dreikoo are u able to breed mew ,if so can u bread me on of its eggs dont care what type of nature it is .



Legendary pokemon...don't breed....how could you not know that? lol


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Legendaries are sterile and barren so....


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

well... i might have played xbox live online drunk and my friends lost all self-respect for me o well they weren't good friends anyway...

o and for that guy that posted the thing about pokemon onyx its not real...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Seriously, WTF is going on with the Tourney?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

no idea i wanna join it though when i have free time and have a better team


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Seriously, WTF is going on with the Tourney?



Maybe we should have a different competition...

How'about a Beauty pageant? (ooh, I can use my new bathing suit!) 

Or maybe a karaoke contest... (ZomG, the possibilities)


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

WTF pokemon right???

wait why am i freaking out thats not my attitude im sasuke uchiha
...
...
...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Maybe we should have a different competition...
> 
> How'about a Beauty pageant? (ooh, I can use my new bathing suit!)
> 
> Or maybe a karaoke contest... (ZomG, the possibilities)



 That sounds fun...if only at LEAST the pokemon contest were wi-fi... it would be possible ^^



> wait why am i freaking out thats not my attitude *im sasuke uchiha*


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

hallo :rezno


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

What's with all this madness? All I want to know is if we continue the Tourney or not?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Maybe we should have a different competition...
> 
> How'about a Beauty pageant? (ooh, I can use my new bathing suit!)
> 
> Or maybe a karaoke contest... (ZomG, the possibilities)



No, a drinking contest! To the liquor store!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> What's with all this madness? All I want to know is if we continue the Tourney or not?


Patience! friend! Patience!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

^ coulden 't have saied it better my self


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> What's with all this madness? All I want to know is if we continue the Tourney or not?



This is not madness this is the NFs!

Seriously...it's under construction basically...most likely it'll go on...wait for kira to post the official word.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 23, 2007)

paitence is the key yawn...
ok ill probly  logg off mi speech is bein effected


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

@Dre:You're lucky,I was gonna run through you with my Dunsparce.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo, do you want to battle?  There's no pool around, so you don't have to worry about me submerging my DS... (Which, strangely enough, still works)


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

I wanna at least have one tourney battle, so i can lose in style


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> I wanna at least have one tourney battle, so i can lose in style



You wanna do our second round battle now?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Dreikoo, do you want to battle?  There's no pool around, so you don't have to worry about me submerging my DS... (Which, strangely enough, still works)



OK i'll face ya...i'll be online in 4 min.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

ok u can gimme a few minutes


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

you guys aren't supposed to battle until further notice,read the thread.
Just a heads up...etc.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, you guys can battle for now.

More than likely I'll find a way to continue the tournament WITHOUT playing with the existing brackets too much.

It's as simple as me assigning people who would normally have to wait an extra day for their next opponent with someone with the same problem. So don't fight people with the same situation if that's your situation. 

I'll try to do that later tonight, though. Kinda busy now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha im ready to battle


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> Mecha im ready to battle



Ok, give me a minute to add you.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

may god bless me today


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Ehh, I have a feeling I will loose this one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2007)

I see Dreikoo and AS going at it on Wifi. xD


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

im le dying


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

GG serp. I guess I was overprepared.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> GG mecha, ur too damn fast



Yuh, that pokemon is a bitch (no name mentioned here please) if you don't see it coming.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

GG mecha, ur too damn fast


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

I hope you're satisfied now to experience your first real tourney battle.


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

yea i guess so


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

AS that was way fun...i didn't expect you have so many unlearnable moves and abilities on your pokemon (extreemspeed hera or shadow force rotom or sceptile with groudon's ability XD )....you really need a common strategy for em to work though...and i hope you don't use those pokes in the tunrey cause you'll get banned lol.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Damn, does EVERYONE do that Breloom thing?

That's it! I'm officially making a counter for it...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> That's it! I'm officially making a counter for it...



That's what everyone say...before Breloom destroys them...again.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> AS that was way fun...i didn't expect you have so many unlearnable moves and abilities on your pokemon (extreemspeed hera or shadow force rotom or sceptile with groudon's ability XD )....you really need a common strategy for em to work though...and i hope you don't use those pokes in the tunrey cause you'll get banned lol.



Is it a good or bad thing that you're like, the first person (since, like, ever) to notice that?

And the funny thing is? 

I STILL suck!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Damn, does EVERYONE do that Breloom thing?
> 
> That's it! I'm officially making a counter for it...



Well....my starmie could do the same lol....i just wanted to be safe cause i dunno which pokemon may have some crazy move with 999 power or something...when you see a sceptile with groudon's ability you think anything is possible lol.




Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Is it a good or bad thing that you're like, the first person (since, like, ever) to notice that?
> 
> And the funny thing is?
> 
> I STILL suck!



Well..you must have faced noobs ( basically it's a bad thing for them lol)....and you don't suck...you just haven't worked nearly enough to be as good as some of us are...some changes and the perish song thing were decent moves.....but i predicted what you were going for with your hera so i used spore while it was asleep just in case and it went downhill for you from there lol.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, do tell us Artificial. How do you get all those unlearnable moves onto those pokes?


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

im rasing my own breloom so i can keep up with you guys im not as good, well more like cant be bothered to EV train , so maybe if i actually took so time, ha, i could maybe just once beat someone in battle, yea like that will ever happen.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't even have a shroomish, how do you expect me to use Breloom AS


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well....my starmie could do the same lol....i just wanted to be safe cause i dunno which pokemon may have some crazy move with 999 power or something...when you see a sceptile with groudon's ability you think anything is possible lol.



999 attack? If such...ahem...possibility existed, Trust me, you would've known...  (use tackle to pwn a Latias...)


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 23, 2007)

Just because you got beat by a certain poke doesn't mean you gotta go get one for yourself....


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yes, do tell us Artificial. How do you get all those unlearnable moves onto those pokes?



There's more to me than blond highlights and underwear that costs more than a PS3

I have my ways...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> 999 attack? If such...ahem...possibility existed, Trust me, you would've known...  (use tackle to pwn a Latias...)



Yes...except if the substitute is up , takes the hit , and my poke spores you thus disabling that "possible" threat. That's why i faced you all out and didn't allow you to do more stuff and see my whole team like in our previous matches...cause i didn't know what to expect so i was serious lol.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 23, 2007)

Just because everyone is getting owned by a breloom now everyone is getting one? 

I'm guessing it will be a good idea to bring my counter into every match in the tourny then.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Just because everyone is getting owned by a breloom now everyone is getting one?
> 
> I'm guessing it will be a good idea to bring my counter into every match in the tourny then.



I never said I was getting one, as a girl, it's like, the Cardinal rule to NOT copy someone. Unless it's like, their shoe is blue, and yours is green, but the same style; you could probably get away with that.

Let's see here,  I'm thinking a Charizard with that move that stops you from making any moves the next turn, and of course, Early Bird, so he wakes up faster from a sleep...

Yep, that should work...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp, open your gym. I want your poison badge!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I never said I was getting one, as a girl, it's like, the Cardinal rule to NOT copy someone. Unless it's like, their shoe is blue, and yours is green, but the same style; you could probably get away with that.
> 
> Let's see here,  I'm thinking a Charizard with that move that stops you from making any moves the next turn, and of course, Early Bird, so he wakes up faster from a sleep...
> 
> Yep, that should work...



Better yet...hack insomnia instead of early bird for the charizard so he won't even fall asleep lol .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Better yet...hack insomnia for the charizard so he won't even fall asleep lol .



Score 1 for Dreikoo.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Better yet...hack insomnia instead of early bird for the charizard so he won't even fall asleep lol .



Maybe I should make him a water type, so if someone tries to Hydro Pump him, nothing will happen...


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle... i wanna see how tough breloom is XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Maybe I should make him a water type, so if someone tries to Hydro Pump him, nothing will happen...



Yes but against a breloom him being water type is bad cause brelooms have grass attacks too and if he's a breloom counter you should concentrate on just that.

 (btw seriously...you'll get banned from like everything if you use something like that or the other pokes i faced...for fun and to present a challenge on people they're good...really good...but really don't use any of it on official battles)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Anyone wanna battle... i wanna see how tough breloom is XD



Sure. I'll battle you. I'm assuming you have a Breloom then.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

You should make a Pure Power Slaking, AS


----------



## Serp (Jun 23, 2007)

hey thats my plan  slaking FTW


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 23, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sure. I'll battle you. I'm assuming you have a Breloom then.



no i dont o.o


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> You should make a Pure Power Slaking, AS



Pure power slaking with extremespeed at 40 PP .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 23, 2007)

Shinji said:


> no i dont o.o



Well, I'll bring my Breloom and hopefully can deploy him effectively.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a really good Blissey; that may or may not know Close Combat (yet it still sucks, go figure) 

The only legit Pokemon I have is my Laparas, and that's cause I traded it over from Sapphire... I never bothered to EV it, though, so who knows how good it is...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Serp said:


> hey thats my plan  slaking FTW



Hell yes, Slaking is a pimp.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I have a really good Blissey; that may or may not know Close Combat (yet it still sucks, go figure)
> 
> The only legit Pokemon I have is my Laparas, and that's cause I traded it over from Sapphire... I never bothered to EV it, though, so who knows how good it is...



Blissey has crap for attack so ofcourse it sucks...it's meant to be played as a special tank....and is the legit lapras the one with snow warning ability and hydro cannon? (btw surf is better...i dunno why you'd "teach" hydro cannon to your lapras...)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Blissey has crap for attack so ofcourse it sucks...it's meant to be played as a special tank....and is the legit lapras the one with snow warning ability and hydro cannon? (btw surf is better...i dunno why you'd "teach" hydro cannon to your lapras...)



I gave it plastic surgery?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Dreikoo, did you manage to catch my response to the post you made about   why you quit the poke TCG  several pages back.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Hey Dreikoo, did you manage to catch my response to the post you made about   why you quit the poke TCG  several pages back.



I think i replied to that on one of my posts...look again.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

GG Shinji. That's exactly how you counter Breloom.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

GG Mecha o.0


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> The Poke TCG got me trips to vegas since a couple of people I played with and myself went going to play in their state tourny and Gym Challenges (which were world's qualifiers and I think they stopped doing Gym Challenges for reason unknown to me) even though we had them in Arizona. Hell William Hung plays the game I actually saw him a couple of times. People were actually on the second floor of the mall singing "She Bangs"



Nope, didn't see one for this one


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Nope, didn't see one for this one



Oh that one...well i read it...i thought i replied lol.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Pokechat is dead today...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

Every time I go there it's dead


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja, lets battle.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

Sure, I'll go into the Lobby


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, give me 2 minutes.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Ninja can I battle you aswell?

Edit: ;[[[ The stores around here are delaying PBR's release date to the 26th


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

I wonder when will the next tournament be.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Nico, let's battle, since I never battle you.

EDIT: GG, Ninja.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Shinji said:


> Ninja can I battle you aswell?
> 
> Edit: ;[[[ The stores around here are delaying PBR's release date to the 26th



^ Not mine, they already got the games in yesterday, ready to have them on the shelves monday morning


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

GG Mecha, at least my Dusknoir actually did something this time. I thought for some reason my Gyarados was going to outrun that Electivire.

EDIT: Now for the Bagon hatching shenanigans


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Nico, let's battle, since I never battle you.
> 
> EDIT: GG, Ninja.



I'm busy with Hef. T__T

**


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> ^ Not mine, they already got the games in yesterday, ready to have them on the shelves monday morning



lucky east coast people


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2007)

I have to ask. How do you teach Donphan rapid spin, and the fang moves.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Rapid Spin can be learned at Lv6, and You need Heartscales for the Fangs


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> I have to ask. How do you teach Donphan rapid spin, and the fang moves.



Not sure about the fang moves either heart scale or egg moves but i think he learns rapid spin on his own.

edit: i checked...fangs are from the heart scale guy rapid spin he learns at lvl 6.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Not sure about the fang moves either heart scale or egg moves but i think he learns rapid spin on his own.
> 
> edit: i checked...fangs are from the heart scale guy rapid spin he learns at lvl 6.



How do I teach it a move at level 6 when it evoles into Donphan at level 25. I don't see it on phanpy's moveset.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2007)

Heart scale.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello my sweet bitches!  Pokechat?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 24, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Hello my sweet bitches!  Pokechat?



It is desolate here!


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 24, 2007)

Apparently!  Tomorrow then!  XD


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

[GFX-BETA]Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann 13 (RAW)

Tournament's back on, peeps.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

Sweet i won first round opponent failed to respond


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey Sasuke wanna battle o.o


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

now um... im training my team for the second round of the tournament so maybe in 2 hrs?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

....Sure.......


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok i can't find Artificial Sunshine on the member list


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine.


----------



## Pein (Jun 24, 2007)

battle anyone


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok ill try that


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Ill battle you


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

okey ill try that


----------



## Pein (Jun 24, 2007)

shinji you wanna battle?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Yea......im on wifi right now


----------



## Pein (Jun 24, 2007)

ok im on in 2 minutes


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

GG Zero............


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

am i suppose to fight alcazar or silent storm oO?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 24, 2007)

I dropped out cause I couldn't be bothered to go all the way(had a ton of other pokemon game related stuff to do), so not me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

oh i c 8)
its alcazar then? hmm...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

^Yeah, I moved him down to Block D because B was far too crowded.

He's your next opponent.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

is he online?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm here...


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok hi then


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Tenshi, I've never battle you. You up for a match?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh, sure.

Just give me a sec to add you and do something in my game real quick.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Uh, sure.
> 
> Just give me a sec to add you and do something in my game real quick.



Ok, let's do it in ten minutes then.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 24, 2007)

Actually, I'm ready now.

I'll be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Tenshi can we battle later? ^^


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Tenshi can we battle later? ^^



We could battle now. O:


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Hmm sure  I'll be using my fun team though x]


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Friend code sent to you.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

K im in the lobby ^^


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

GG, Tenshi. Once again, Breloom came through for me.


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Wait, I need to get your FC. XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

*Points at sig* 

edit: what happened? O_o


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> *Points at sig*
> 
> edit: what happened? O_o



I pressed the off button. Emergency came. =/


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh I see... Anyways do you want a rematch?


----------



## Countach (Jun 24, 2007)

murhloom.......


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

WATCH OUT FOR THAT SALAMANCE IF HE'S USING IT!!!

i diden't see the rest of his team but they must be good


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Dont worry we dint fight because we D/c. Plus I went and fought with my fun team x] Though the only move I could do was subs


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

hi alcazar, when do u wanna battle?

EDIT: i lost 8(... made a mistake on the very first move XD
oh well, im out of the game 8) less tension for me XD


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

o wow well got to be careful


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh, am I going blind or did the Tourney thread just disappeared?

EDIT: Oops, there's a subforum for it now.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

lv 100 double match anyone.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Man I thought getting a good IV Legendary would be easier than hatching. I've been softressetiing for the past 6 hours trying to get the right Azelf. >.<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

shinji,that ditto u traded me was bad, it wasnt 31 IVs, it just had vitamins...


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

my ditto stays in the day care center to make eggs when i want them


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

anybody lv100 single battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> my ditto stays in the day care center to make eggs when i want them



Thanks for the info...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

lol...like totally informative >.>


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> my ditto stays in the day care center to make eggs when i want them



rlly!!!!!!!   would have never guessed but i guess t4ti!!!!


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

np i want a pakila ill trade a lv 100 lugia


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> np i want a pakila ill trade a lv 100 lugia



is the lugia hacked.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

nope pure from emerald met at navel rock


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> shinji,that ditto u traded me was bad, it wasnt 31 IVs, it just had vitamins...




.....are you sure? it wasnt mine so im just as shocked... o.o i can give your salamence back...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> my ditto stays in the day care center to make eggs when i want them



Beautiful. 

.......l


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

why the hell does it matter if it's hacked you still get the pokemon


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Nyu your random. To who your talking to?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> why the hell does it matter if it's hacked you still get the pokemon



yes but you have a chance of your game getting ruined trust me happened to me before.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 24, 2007)

Shinji said:


> .....are you sure? it wasnt mine so im just as shocked... o.o i can give your salamence back...



yup im sure, i was breeding with it and ive been gettin 8 Ivs... which is awful, so i suspected that it must be the vitamins that made it '31'. i gave it some EV reduction berries and it really was the vitamins


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ur game must be fuxk up


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

my gym didnt get put in the new section


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

single lv 100 battle anyone. no ubers.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

UM i need a rare candy


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah sure but how many pokemon


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

6 vs 6  nyu.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

i wanna know who wins


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

wats your fc nyu


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

mines 1160-6272-9199

and what do you consider uber.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

legendaries (includes regies,dogs,birds, and elfs)and wabafett, whynot, tyraniturd.


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> UM i need a rare candy



I could trade you one. D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

nyu said:


> mines 1160-6272-9199
> 
> and what do you consider uber.



There's isn't space for consideration. Ubers are clearly listed. Just look at the list of banned pokemon from the tournament , all those are the ubers.



koalakid said:


> legendaries (includes regies,dogs,birds, and elfs)and wabafett, whynot, tyraniturd.



No you're wrong. Ttar regis and dogs birds and elfs are not ubers.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> legendaries (includes regies,dogs,birds, and elfs)and wabafett, whynot, tyraniturd.



Lol   Reps for making me laugh


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

ok i will be there in like a min beacuse i have to go to a different place in my house and i won't be near a computer untill after the battle. se you there.


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> legendaries (includes regies,dogs,birds, and elfs)and wabafett, whynot, tyraniturd.





Dreikoo said:


> There's isn't space for consideration. Ubers are clearly listed. Just look at the list of banned pokemon from the tournament , all those are the ubers.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're wrong. Ttar regis and dogs birds and elfs are not ubers.



he asked wat *I* consider a uber. and they are uber to me.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

Why don't you just say that anything that's more powerful than (list out your team) is considered uber...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> he asked wat *I* consider a uber. and they are uber to me.



Yes , but the subject is not under debate or consideration. I corrected him too because asking you what you consider ubers is a wrong question. 

Basically the list is closed and not under possible change and it's the list of banned pokemon of our tournament not any others. So unless you somehow manage to change the opinions of the people who made the list (smogon people i think) you can't use the term ubers to describe any other pokemon than the ones on the list .




Mecha Wolf said:


> Why don't you just say that anything that's more powerful than (list out your team) is considered uber...



Cause it would take way too long .


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

nice game but i finally won a match wooo whoooo. shiny mime jr ftw!!!!(yes my long life dream to get a shiny mime jr was complete now i need a shiny adament earthquaking,shadow clawing,rock sliding and close combating teddiursa) but nyu you had too many pokes that r weak against water that's y like milotic took out 2/3 of you team.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

well thats a heated conversation


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Is this a good Azelf

Naive Nature
Iv, 8, 24, 12, 28, 0, 30

Or should i go for a higher one?


----------



## nyu (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah i know that but alot of them were test runs and since the ones i would normaly used weren't ubers but you thought they were. also all of there speed sucked none of them had over 120 in speed.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah thats really good


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

lv 100 double battle anyone. no ubers. 6vs6(fc in trainer cardz)


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Yes , but the subject is not under debate or consideration. I corrected him too because asking you what you consider ubers is a wrong question.
> 
> Basically the list is closed and not under possible change and it's the list of banned pokemon of our tournament not any others. So unless you somehow manage to change the opinions of the people who made the list (smogon people i think) you can't use the term ubers to describe any other pokemon than the ones on the list .



Lol dreikoo its their game man let them be. We all know whats considered uber but if THEY wanted to play the game like that then I see no problem it wont bother you xD


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> lv 100 double battle anyone. no ubers. 6vs6(fc in trainer cardz)



I'll battle you. o;


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Ill battle you ill be on in 5 min


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

so... anyone got heatran


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

me **


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

alright ill vs you nic0 wats your friend code


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Sasuke_Uchiha said:


> so... anyone got heatran



I think almost everyone does.


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

Dre  you sure like to make people feel stupid


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Serp said:


> Dre  you sure like to make people feel stupid



I think they do it to themselves...i just point it out sometimes .


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> alright ill vs you nic0 wats your friend code



Already sent to you. O:


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Nico wanna battle afterwards?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Nico we dint finish (nor start lol xD) our battle do you want to rematch later?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

nah i just like to ask random questions


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

alright im ready.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 24, 2007)

Dreikoo, I think you'll get a kick out of this...

So, I was winning (seriously, I had 3 Pokemon, all health left) and my opponent had 2 (1 a dragon, which I could've easily pwned with my Lapras) 

Then he pulled out a Blissey... (and I got my ass subsequently handed to me via a cute egg-thing)

Only to realize, I didn't have 3 Pokemon left, I had FOUR.

Guess what it was?

An Infernape....


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

koalakid said:


> alright im ready.



Lol, sorry. XD

I though you said single. XD

I don't do doubles.

Hero, sure after this. 

Shinji, maybe tomorrow. =X


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

nico where are u.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

Koalakid ill battle you.... XD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Dreikoo, I think you'll get a kick out of this...
> 
> So, I was winning (seriously, I had 3 Pokemon, all health left) and my opponent had 2 (1 a dragon, which I could've easily pwned with my Lapras)
> 
> ...




Yeah i read your post in the tourney thread. You always need to remember what you got left and what you opponent has left but again that comes with experience and with long long playtimes .

That stuff happens if you haven't fought alot... it's not funny...just normal...i find your lapras having hydro cannon much funnier actually lol. (cannon is 150 power but takes two turns while 2 surfs at 95 power each is 190 power...a lot more dmg)


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

If single. I'm coming then .D:


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I'll battle you, Koala.


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm sorry. I'm not a Double Battle person. T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2007)

Ain't it about time for a new thread?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Nico ill be there in a sec


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

i thought i said no ubers *coughmanaphyandtyraniturd* but anyways good game.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

GG Koala. I got mad skillz I guess though 

EDIT: Tyranitar and Manaphy are Ubers?  Since when? I DEMANDO TO SEE THE UBER LIST


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

J said:


> GG Koala. I got mad skillz I guess though
> 
> EDIT: Tyranitar and Manaphy are Ubers?  Since when? I DEMANDO TO SEE THE UBER LIST



No they're not...the guy made up his own uber list with no regards to reality...so don't worry about it lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

NO**


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Ugh it seems we are having problems communicating Nico D:


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No they're not...the guy made up his own uber list with no regards to reality...so don't worry about it lol.



Oh, lol


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

TTar isn't a confirmed uber YET, and I don't think Manaphy is either.

Anyway....

*
OFFICIAL PBR THREAD!!!*
Gooo!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Heh, "YET"


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 24, 2007)

ok well im board


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey serp got thoughs scales let me finish my battle then ill give them to u ok?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

You're a board? OH MY LAWF


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Ugh it seems we are having problems communicating Nico D:



It appears so.  D:

I don't know why.


----------



## Serp (Jun 24, 2007)

WHERES MY GYM THREAD


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Uh, Serp, Just post it again.


----------



## Nico (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry about that Shinji. =x

Did we have the same idea for our starter?


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 24, 2007)

Nico you wanting to battle?


----------



## koalakid (Jun 24, 2007)

lv 100 single 1vs1 battle.


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 24, 2007)

Can anyone help make a good team or point out a good guide for that? My current team is in my sig.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

A weavile with max speed/attack

Ice punch
Brick Break
Aerial ace
*Insert filler*

Can hit hard 5/6 of your team 

Maybe you should try getting a good wall? 

And thats all the advice I can give you x]


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Can anyone help make a good team or point out a good guide for that? My current team is in my sig.



There are infinite posibilities....try finding good pokemon that you like , max out their important stats through Ev training and IV/nature breeding. And start mixing and matching em till you have a succesfull roaster. That's what i do i have 30+ battleworthy pokemon and i mix and match .


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> A weavile with max speed/attack
> 
> Ice punch
> Brick Break
> ...


Such as a Snorlax?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2007)

Gyarados walls Weavile easily,unless they get lucky and freeze you with Ice punch...etc.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Snorax isnt as good anymore :/ Maybe a Dusknoir... wait that adds to the Weavile weakness xD Maybe a Skarmory?


----------



## Portaljacker (Jun 24, 2007)

Is Snorlax good too? Although I'd probably use Gyarados more. Should I give him the two water HMs?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

its better not to give them hms I think although surf helped me out so many times


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

GIR-kun said:


> Is Snorlax good too? Although I'd probably use Gyarados more. Should I give him the two water HMs?





basye said:


> its better not to give them hms I think although surf helped me out so many times



Gyarados is pure physical. Only give him Waterfall. A Gyarados using Surf screams "Noob".


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2007)

Nah,Surf is Special.Gyarados is all Physical.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

No. give it only 1 o.o 



That will help.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2007)

Somebody stole my smiley.....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol nonsense...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 24, 2007)

It's private now bitch...


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 24, 2007)

Lol we are getting off topic. So Gir-Kun if your planning on using Gyarados make sure you have a counter for Jolteon/Vire/Starmies/Gengars. A good SPwall will help. 

Edit: LOL skeets... orly?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

basye said:


> its better not to give them hms I think although surf helped me out so many times



never have surf or ice beam on Guyrados, or dragon pulse on chomp ;o


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

really thanks for the advice 

Mecha -  im a surf noob!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 24, 2007)

I thought you had my chomp with your Ice Beam but it did less than a half


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 24, 2007)

basye said:


> really thanks for the advice
> 
> Mecha -  im a surf noob!



Lol. A lot of people get memerize by the 90 power too. And not realize it's only for special attackers.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 24, 2007)

@ shinji - I was suprisied by that also

@ mecha - thats true


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Rate my craptastic Manaphy!



> Lv. 36
> @ Hydration
> Naughty
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

J said:


> Rate my craptastic Manaphy!



Attack nature sorta sucks for it....and it needs to have acird armor in there i think...my good one has 114 Satt and 100 spd at lvl 38.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Acid Armor eh? Any other moves?  I think It'll have a good SATTK when I'm done with it, currently EVing it against rt 230 Beautiflies.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 24, 2007)

J said:


> Acid Armor eh? Any other moves?  I think It'll have a good SATTK when I'm done with it, currently EVing it against rt 230 Beautiflies.



Not really... replace grass knot with acid armor and it's nature with an Sattack one and you have a clone of my manaphi lol.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 25, 2007)

dang does anyone know were the offical trading thread went , I'm trying to get some pokemon such as blazeken ,I need to find someone who is willing to let me use there light ball so I can breed and pikachu with volt tackle ,and i need to get a mew

edit: I'm not very good with gts, I cant sereach for pokemon I have never seen  before in my pokedex


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 25, 2007)

They moved that thread to the online gaming dept at the very top of this section.

And you should ask someone to just show you a mew so you can get one on GTS.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Shin said:


> dang does anyone know were the offical trading thread went , I'm trying to get some pokemon such as blazeken ,I need to find someone who is willing to let me use there light ball so I can breed and pikachu with volt tackle ,and i need to get a mew
> 
> edit: I'm not very good with gts, I cant sereach for pokemon I have never seen  before in my pokedex



The thread is in the online subforums at the top of the page.

And no one can look for stuff that they haven't seen on the GTS.


----------



## neji48 (Jun 25, 2007)

pearls better than dimond


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

neji48 said:


> pearls better than dimond



You can't really say that you know


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> You can't really say that you know



He could say Palkia is better than Dialga though . (basically the same thing since all other pokes are easily obtainable through the gts)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> He could say Palkia is better than Dialga though . (basically the same thing since all other pokes are easily obtainable through the gts)



True, he could say that.

EDIT: Is a Meowth obtainable in diamond?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> True, he could say that.
> 
> EDIT: Is a Meowth obtainable in diamond?



They are but only in those trophy garden "events"...although i've set mine to be full with eevees because breeding those can take ages with all those egg steps they need.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> They are but only in those trophy garden "events"...although i've set mine to be full with eevees because breeding those can take ages with all those egg steps they need.



I have the patience for that. Anyway how do you set said events?


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

@dre eevee dont take that long i just breed about 10 or so a minute ago, now dragons take hella long, even with a macargo >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I have the patience for that. Anyway how do you set said events?



I'm not exactly sure on the details...you just go to the mansion before the garden and on the right room there is the owner with his butler and there'll be a sequence with the butler telling him than his garden has this one rare pokemon and there are a few possible species of pokemon that have a chance to be there...one of em is meowth...my first one was eevee so i never talked to the owner again so i'm not sure on how you change from one species to the next.




Serp said:


> @dre eevee dont take that long i just breed about 10 or so a minute ago, now dragons take hella long, even with a macargo >.>



Actually both take the same unless they changed it in D/P...i've never tried it actually...i just know they require 10k steps each....and of course magcargo hatching...it's basic stuff lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm not exactly sure on the details...you just go to the mansion before the garden and on the right room there is the owner with his butler and there'll be a sequence with the butler telling him than his garden has this one rare pokemon and there are a few possible species of pokemon that have a chance to be there...one of em is meowth...my first one was eevee so i never talked to the owner again so i'm not sure on how you change from one species to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm probably better off getting from my FireRed, I was just too lazy to do it right away lol


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

@Dre i read an article bout eggs on serebii but i cant find it now


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 25, 2007)

omgosh! PBR is out 2day! does any1 have it yet? i dont have mine yet, needs to b shipped from the US x_D


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 25, 2007)

since I'm a West coast resident, no PBR for me until Wednesday


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey everyone. Anyone wana have a battle? xD

Edit: Actually nvm somehow lost all will to battle.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 25, 2007)

Out of curiosity, did Shadow Blade end up dropping the Normal Gym?

If he did, I'd be glad to take it up if I can ever get my connection to work 100%.


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

hey everyone i got my ulitamate team


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 25, 2007)

i live in Central Region, and PBR won't be released 'till tommorow

Sasuke wanna battle?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

um... im trading so in 10 min maybe


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Sasuke did you already trade away your Lugia?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

yep for a lv 100 palika


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't even have a Wii so I'm on the outs with PBR


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 25, 2007)

i getting it soon


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

Sasuke can we battle? I need to test some things @_@


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank God I live on the east coast, but PBR isn't in stores, Wal Mart sucks with that sort of thing, and people already reserved all 40 of the PBR games, so no PBR for me until Saturday


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2007)

that stinks J *has PBR in hands*


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone else thinks this thread should be moved to the online gaming subforums?....it's annoying to have to jump from one subforum to the other if you wanna check all pokemon related posts.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with yea dreikoo


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup, agree with Dreikoo. Like a fat chick standing in front of a hot chick, this need to move.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 25, 2007)

Yup, move it! move it!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 25, 2007)

I do too, Dre.  GOGOGO


----------



## Serp (Jun 25, 2007)

**


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 25, 2007)

Pokechat!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 25, 2007)

Moving this thread then.

And it sucks, the local Gamestop and Best Buy don't have PBR until tomorrow. 

Oh, well...planning on waking up promptly at 10 anyway.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

Yay easier navigation xD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Moving this thread then.
> 
> And it sucks, the local Gamestop and Best Buy don't have PBR until tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, well...planning on waking up promptly at 10 anyway.


Same thing with me dude....gotta wait till tomorrow...it's a good thing that tomorrow i'm going to go through my contact lenses training (just got glasses XD...3 years of just screens and only a bit of far away bluryness...i'm happy ) and that place is 3 shops away from my gamestop so i'll do both things in one trip .


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2007)

too lazy too buy a wii, so no pbr for me


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 25, 2007)

Countach said:


> too lazy too buy a wii, so no pbr for me



Just get one from e-bay...easier than ordering a pizza .


----------



## Countach (Jun 25, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Just get one from e-bay...easier than ordering a pizza .



there is only one game i'll buy wii for and its not PBR


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 25, 2007)

Chat with us now dammit!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 25, 2007)

ack... no activity in about one hour... i wanted to play a game before going home ...


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ack... no activity in about one hour... i wanted to play a game before going home ...



wanna play a match


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 25, 2007)

oh.. of course.. thank you! ... tournament rules, no duplicate items etc... let me add you to my pad...


----------



## Pein (Jun 25, 2007)

im on in 2


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 25, 2007)

It was a good Game... thank you... i hope we can fight again soon...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone want to battle that I haven't fought in a while?

EDIT: Nevermind, going to bed.


----------



## shadow_wisp (Jun 25, 2007)

I've just finished the Elite 4 and gotten the National Dex on Diamond and captured most of the legendaries so far... Although I'm not sure what to do now... I'm thinking of setting up my Wi-Fi connection soon to play online but until then is there anything that I have missed?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 25, 2007)

Well... theres the Battle tower and the underground  along with contests.  But in the end what matters is the joy of using your pokemon that you breed and EV/IV train to wi-fi ^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 26, 2007)

hey is it possible for an empoleon to learn a move called Ice blade ,if so how do I get it on my empoleon


----------



## kewlmyc (Jun 26, 2007)

I got my PBR yesterday, and it's awesome.  The only bad thing is that Wi-Fi is full of ubers and sucky Garchomps (Lol, I also have a garchomp, but at least it's ev trained).  My PBR FC is in my sig if anyone wants to be my PBR Buddy.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 26, 2007)

Shin said:


> hey is it possible for an empoleon to learn a move called Ice blade ,if so how do I get it on my empoleon



There is no move named ice blade....where did you hear about it?




kewlmyc said:


> I got my PBR yesterday, and it's awesome.  The only bad thing is that Wi-Fi is full of ubers and sucky Garchomps (Lol, I also have a garchomp, but at least it's ev trained).  My PBR FC is in my sig if anyone wants to be my PBR Buddy.



I'm getting it today....gay gamestop i reserved it at won't have it until today afternoon  .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> There is no move named ice blade....where did you hear about it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least you have a Wii, man. Because I'm just IV breeding Salamence and listening to Metallica at the same time.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm getting it today....gay gamestop i reserved it at won't have it until today afternoon  .



I know what you mean. I went in there earlier today and was told that they didn't have it yet. I will check back with them later in the day.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 26, 2007)

Just picked mine up.

But anyway guys, use the PBR thead for PBR discussion lol.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2007)

Arigato Megami-sama! I finally got some decent breeding stock!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2007)

Dreikoo, I managed to pull this up after I asked you if Meowth was obtainable in Diamond or not


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 26, 2007)

I'll fight mecha... is it okay?...


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 26, 2007)

Sorry I haven't been here, and REALLY sorry I didn't competein the tournament...I was on Vacation. I HATE VACATION! Who won the tournament by the way?


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

sasu feel like a battle , now


----------



## Sasugay (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't right now. I have to get ready to leave for a doctor's appointment.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> I'll fight mecha... is it okay?...



Ok, meet me in the lobby.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

Scared much


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

GG, Blind.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 26, 2007)

OMBG what a great battle.. we fought to the last breath... *shakes hand* the emotion has made me feel great... thank you...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

^ Yep, a very good fight indeed. Anyone else want to battle?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 26, 2007)

Serp said:


> sasu feel like a battle , now


ill battle u want to try out my new team


----------



## Magic (Jun 26, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Smoke can we battle? You seem to be getting cocky lately  Such silly things... I must test them ^^



I suck imo, im breeding a team i came up with a friend the past week.....
Wont be battling for a long time.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in the lobby if anyone wants to battle.

Woops sorry Hero...my WiFi is going wild again, lemme try and fix it.


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

Why why is my wifi so fuked, but luckily it worked for a while


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 26, 2007)

maybe it's your connection^^^

or if you bought the USB....


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

i have the usb and its working ok ATM just slow


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

You still need the heart scale, Serp?


----------



## Serp (Jun 26, 2007)

yea, but could u save it till tomoz and tell me what u want for it , peace


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Serp said:


> yea, but could u save it till tomoz and tell me what u want for it , peace



I need an earthquake TM...

EDIT: Actually, scratch the quake TM. I need either a Wacan Berry, or a Lum Berry. Preferably the Wacan Berry.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 27, 2007)

Ya know what, I hate burmy.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Nvm just fixed it. By the way does anyone have a lvl 50-60 Gallade and Froslass? I wil trade them a 75 Groudon and 49 Palkia or 100 Kyogre.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jun 27, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I need an earthquake TM...
> 
> EDIT: Actually, scratch the quake TM. I need either a Wacan Berry, or a Lum Berry. Preferably the Wacan Berry.



I can give you a lum berry


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, i need petaya berry.., anyone have it?

@Shadow. 
wanna battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 27, 2007)

shion, i can battle 8)
seems like no one's online xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2007)

This thread has really slowed down


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah thats probably because theres like six other pokemon threads.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2007)

It really slowed down when the thread was moved


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

You can only battle so often...with the same people.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2007)

Sad but true


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone want to trade or battle?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2007)

You have a lileep?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Who? Are you asking me?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a Lileep, Omanyte, and Aerodactyl.

Call me the fossil maniac :iguzo


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Who? Are you asking me?



yes I am asking you


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey J, I trade you a Giratina, Palkia or Groudon with a Zap Plate for a 55-60 Gallade or Froslass.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2007)

^ your sig makes me feel guilty.... ^_^
I got kyogres and groudons avaible for trade , legits level 74 u may have to use 1 or 2 lower ev berries on them 
PM me if your interested in trade ^_^


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Blacksmoke do you have a 55-60 Gallade or Froslass?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Lets do it. Im a big noob though lol.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2007)

Anyone up for some quick battles before I go to work?

Hopefully my game doesn't dc like yesterday.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Ill battle either one of you.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Level 100 Single.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Level 100 Single.



I'll battle you. Adding you now. I don't want to battle Duy because I might have to fight him later.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok got it. Im going on the WiFi right now. Lvl 100 single?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 27, 2007)

mecha I havent battled u yet lets battle when your done


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

WtF? It doesnt work...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems like we're having some porblems connection. Try battling Duy.



basye said:


> mecha I havent battled u yet lets battle when your done



LEt's see if we can connect and battle. Need your FC man.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok I saw you on the lobby thing and I accepted but then it disconnected me.. Hey Duy, Ill battle you.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Ill battle either one of you.



Sorry for the late reply, adding you right now.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 27, 2007)

ok 6 on 6 I guess let me add u my fc is 0645 2664 1251 also im testing out this team


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Sorry for the late reply, adding you right now.



Ok got it. Just a heads up, I really suck lol.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok found you and got in.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 27, 2007)

^Did you DC or was it me?


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 27, 2007)

hey u'm guy with the squares,I got a gallade ,but its lvl 53 ,do u have a mew or dexoys man


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone have adamant larvatar?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 27, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Did you DC or was it me?



My router disconnected cause my mom pulled out the plug to fix it lol. Sorry, lets battle again sometime. You were owning me though.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> anyone have adamant larvatar?


I could breed one for yea dont know how long it would take


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Battle anyone who's not in the tourney?


----------



## Sasuke_Uchiha (Jun 28, 2007)

hey everyone got event pkmn


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

What do you mean? Event pokemon like Arceus and Darkrai?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Battle anyone who's not left in the Tourney?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 28, 2007)

Wanna battle? Im up for it.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

My cosins want to battle.  Anyone wanna battle him?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> My cosins want to battle.  Anyone wanna battle him?



Sure, I'll battle him. What's his FC?


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sure, I'll battle him. What's his FC?



090294085585 is his friend code.  Name is Josh.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> 090294085585 is his friend code.  Name is Josh.



Ok, adding and going on wifi now.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Ok, adding and going on wifi now.



let him get his PKMN at his Daycare first.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

sup my peeps


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

lol nice....he's egear for a rematch.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> let him get his PKMN at his Daycare first.



He can use more work.



Linkaro 2.0 said:


> lol nice....he's egear for a rematch.



Tell him to get back on.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey serp, once I'm done EV training. I'll get to work on on the Slaking of death.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> He can use more work.
> 
> Tell him to get back on.



meh...he not really that smart.  Useful that I never meation IV or EV training to him.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> meh...he not really that smart.  Useful that I never meation IV or EV training to him.



If he really want to get a taste of wifi battling, I'll give him all he wants.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

Prinny i need one of your babies , for that slaking of death, shall bare many children


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Linkaro after your cousin is done battling Mecha tell him if he would like to battle me.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

ok.  *leaves to read Spanish*


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 28, 2007)

hey serp and ninja


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep, he really needs work. Take it easy on him Alcazar.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yep, he really needs work. Take it easy on him Alcazar.



He's making some changes.  I ban him from use legendarys

btw, fc is 090294085585


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2007)

The minute I heard he was getting his pokemon out of the daycare, I lost all hope of him surviving the match.

What was his faults mecha.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> The minute I heard he was getting his pokemon out of the daycare, I lost all hope of him surviving the match.
> 
> What was his faults mecha.



He doesn't have a counter for baton pass or dragon dance. And no strategies. And I think Link said he doesn't EV train or care about IV.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Yep, he really needs work. Take it easy on him Alcazar.



I'm using a new team so he/she has a slight advantage, but I don't think that will help him.

Linkaro tell your cousin I'm waiting on wifi.


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2007)

仮面の軍勢 said:


> Hey Blacksmoke do you have a 55-60 Gallade or Froslass?



no sorry


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2007)

....my team is almost ready....

Soon I will be in competetive battles...


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> He doesn't have a counter for baton pass or dragon dance. And no strategies. And I think Link said he doesn't EV train or care about IV.



yeah....I never told him.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2007)

Serp said:


> Prinny i need one of your babies , for that slaking of death, shall bare many children



Kitsune made this possible, so if she ever needs a man whore....


----------



## Magic (Jun 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....my team is almost ready....
> 
> Soon I will be in competetive battles...



Breeding for ivs is so AHAHBGDASg
im still working on breeding my garchomp  
then i have too breed 5 more pokemon  .......


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 28, 2007)

BlackSmoke said:


> Breeding for ivs is so AHAHBGDASg
> im still working on breeding my garchomp
> then i have too breed 5 more pokemon  .......



I use my rule of 12, the everstone trick, and my insanely good luck.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 28, 2007)

everstone trick?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 28, 2007)

somebody wants to fight?... 6 pokemon, no duplicate items, etc...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?

Edit:I'm in the lobby,so anyone who wants to battle go ahead and join.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> somebody wants to fight?... 6 pokemon, no duplicate items, etc...



I will battle you, I don't think we have before.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I will battle you, I don't think we have before.



um...my cousin want a rematch.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um...my cousin want a rematch.



EDIT: I'm guessing Blind is battling skeets so I will batle him now.


----------



## Samurai G (Jun 28, 2007)

hey can someone help me I need to know what would be  good natures for theses 12 pokes

1.charizard
2.lanturn
3.blastoise
4.leafeon
5.umbreon
6.espeon
7.poliwrath
8.arcanine
9.empoleon
10.gallade.
11.milotic
12.Lucario


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> He doesn't have a counter for baton pass or dragon dance. And no strategies. And I think Link said he doesn't EV train or care about IV.



Going by this, he won't last very long in online play especially against people on this forum.

Linkaro, you should show him my guides I made for newbies, the links are in my sig.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone up for some games?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 28, 2007)

gg skeets... your idea of increasing the speed instead of two stats was unexpected and effective...

Okay Alcazar.. let me put you in my pad...

Edit: oh he's busy...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

GG Blind.With Stealth rock up and it holding life orb,it makes up for the lack of attack increase.

Duy I'm on now if you wanna battle.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> gg skeets... your idea of increasing the speed instead of two stats was unexpected and effective...
> 
> Okay Alcazar.. let me put you in my pad...
> 
> Edit: oh he's busy...



I'm almost done so just hang on.

EDIT: I'm waiting on wifi.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

Lets have 1 more match.

Edit:   My cousin wrote that.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

GG Blind. I can't believe how extremely lucky you are, quick claw activating twice in a row.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice game.. you got me cornered but luck smiled upon me this time =P...


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Duy! where'd you go?!

Anyone else wanna battle?
I'll be on,so feel free to join my game...


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Which should I get a Cindoquil or Charmander, I need a fire type for my team and I'm not sure which is better.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Which should I get a Cindoquil or Charmander, I need a fire type for my team and I'm not sure which is better.



Infernape in much better than those two.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Infernape in much better than those two.



Ok what about Blazikien?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Blaziken wishes he was Infernape.


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 28, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Ok what about Blazikien?



Infernape is still better.


I didn't like the ape at first either, but he's grown on me, just give it a chance


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 28, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Ok what about Blazikien?



Infernape is much faster than blaziken with only a bit lower attack and speacial attack. Infernape is better.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Infernape is much faster than blaziken with only a bit lower attack and speacial attack. .



And better Movepool.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

Infernape  
is one of the 3 great things, that makes everything better 

monkeys
ninjas
pirates


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

...Pirates?


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

, you deny that Pirates of the carribeen and/or is not made of win.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

The first one is made of win.  Second is confusing , but good.  Third is basically filler.


----------



## Linkaro (Jun 28, 2007)

...Pirates?

oh wait....words takin.  Inferape can also be ninja too


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2007)

This crap is starting to tick me off maylenes lucario keeps killing off my pokemon. Then i have to go back to the gym and solve the whole dam puzzle again.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

PROTIP:  Get a Pokemon that knows ground or fire type moves.  Even fighting works against Lucario, remember, it's part steel type.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Battle anyone who's not still in the tourney?


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2007)

Hah! Just got her with my Staravia's aerial ace. The drain punch kept on hitting me with critical damage thats what made it so hard.

I need a break I've been doing nothing but playing for the last 2 days straight.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> This crap is starting to tick me off maylenes lucario keeps killing off my pokemon. Then i have to go back to the gym and solve the whole dam puzzle again.



You do realize you have the option to save right before facing her so you don't have to redo the whole gym riddle again right?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Salamence or Garchomp?


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

Depends, What's the moveset?


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh I was just wondering if one is any better than the other. So they're pretty much the same then?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 28, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Salamence or Garchomp?



Depends on your team...both great pokes...mence is a tad more versitile chomb is a bit faster....you decide


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Depends on your team...both great pokes...mence is a tad more versitile chomb is a bit faster....you decide



Ahh ok thanks, I'm just gonna keep my Salamence then.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2007)

Regarding the Salamence vs. Garchomp discussion.

Salamence is not as fast as Garchomp right off the bat, but it does learn Dragon Dance in which Garchomp doesn't (if Chomp learned DD, totally broken). Also Mence has a bigger movepool, but sadly it doesn't learn Outrage like Chomp and Dragonite.

BUT!!!!!
Slap on Choice Spec on a Modest Salamence with Draco Meteor and tear up anything as long as it ain't a Steel type or Blissey.

Chomp gets STABed Outrage and Earthquake. It also learns Swords Dance to already boost its massive ATK stat a Jolly Chomp can hit up to 333 SPD. Sure it won't outrun Starmie or some of its other threats, but you can set up Swords Dance and Substitute for some total beasting. 

BUT!!!
Like Choice Spec Mence, slap on Choice Scarf outrun almost everything and STAB Outrage/Earthquake for some great end game sweep.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

This has been a Duy Nguyen infomercial.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 28, 2007)

I've heard pearl has more pokemon?


Anyways, does anyone know where to find a working emulator for one of the two roms? Or an alternative method to how i can play the games on my computer??


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

Both games let you obtain 493 Pokemon.

An d I know not of where to find a ROM for these games.


----------



## Serp (Jun 28, 2007)

J u want a shiny stone


----------



## Jazz (Jun 28, 2007)

Got it already.  Thanks anyway


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm in the lobby if anyone wants to battle.

This time I'm on forreal, lol. My girlfriend came over earlier when I posted the last battle invite, so I had to capitalize on the moment and asked her to help me wash and clean my car, teehee.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 28, 2007)

Duy I'll try and be on in a bit.


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

I NEEDD HELP WITH WIFI HOW COME I CANT GET AN ELEKID ? OR A MAGMORTAR OR AN ELECTIVIRE OR DUSKNOIR, NEED HELP! ANYONE WANT TO TRADE SOMETHING FOR A MAGBY WITH THE ITEM THAT MAKES HIM EVOLVE!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?
I'll be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> I NEEDD HELP WITH WIFI HOW COME I CANT GET AN ELEKID ? OR A MAGMORTAR OR AN ELECTIVIRE OR DUSKNOIR, NEED HELP! ANYONE WANT TO TRADE SOMETHING FOR A MAGBY WITH THE ITEM THAT MAKES HIM EVOLVE!!



You have to encounter it outside by meeting a AI trainer with one or have one already for it to be in your GTS catalog.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Mecha,battle?

Edit:Ah!


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

WHERE CAN I FIND ONE? like at the battle tower? any suggestions?


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

HERES MY FRIEND CODE! 1890 8223 7160!


----------



## Jazz (Jun 29, 2007)

Ok, listen.  You find Elekid by having Firered in your DS, then going to Valley Windworks.

You find Dusclops by using the Pokeradar at 224.  Which, of course, you have to do after seeing all 150 Sinnoh Pokemon

You find Magby by hhaving Leafgreen in your DS, then going to Stark mountain.

There, happy?


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

ya i knew all of that thanks, i want to see like an electivire or and electebuzz so i am able to trade for it
i dont have firered and im not going to get one just to do this


----------



## Jazz (Jun 29, 2007)

You're screwed.  Battle tower doesn't count towards Dex Data.  Unless you have some friends with those Pokemon, or if any of us here are willing to, you're screwed.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Great game, Duy.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2007)

^GG to you too. 

<3 my 400+ SDEF TTar, makes me feel good inside when people try to hit it with Ice Beam or something of the likes. Starmie would probably have to 3HKO it with Surf, pwuahhahahahaha.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 29, 2007)

lol i'm the true pokemon master.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 29, 2007)

Really now? Lol.


----------



## Tenrow (Jun 29, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^GG to you too.
> 
> <3 my 400+ SDEF TTar, makes me feel good inside when people try to hit it with Ice Beam or something of the likes. Starmie would probably have to 3HKO it with Surf, pwuahhahahahaha.



How's it's defense?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jun 29, 2007)

^My TTar has 249 DEF and 295 SDEF (442 SDEF under Sandstorm which is always). So yea, it will probably still die to a decent Earthquake or Mach Punch.


----------



## Kyou (Jun 29, 2007)

Questioooooon~~~ Is it possible to evolve a Wurmple into a Silcoon then Beautifly in Pearl, I've tried like 3 or 4 and they all turn into Cascoon, >_<


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Chibi_Reno said:


> Questioooooon~~~ Is it possible to evolve a Wurmple into a Silcoon then Beautifly in Pearl, I've tried like 3 or 4 and they all turn into Cascoon, >_<



I think that depends on it's nature or something...serebii talks about "personality values" which i've never heard before but i think it's safe to assume that they mean nature related.

Just try a few different natured ones or just trade over the GTS for a silcoon/beautifly...it's not the hardest poke's to find by any means...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 29, 2007)

i thought cascoon and silcoon depends on the time, like in r/s/e?


----------



## Golden Byakugam (Jun 29, 2007)

i have diamond.
is there anyway to get a plusle and a minun?/
any???


----------



## Hio (Jun 29, 2007)

Pokemon is for babys


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Hio said:


> Pokemon is for babys



If that's true, you should be a pokemon master then...


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

ok, i need a serious question answered...

lets say i battle an alakazam in the wild that gives 3 satk ev's. do i have to earn a level to gain those 3 ev's?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok, i need a serious question answered...
> 
> lets say i battle an alakazam in the wild that gives 3 satk ev's. do i have to earn a level to gain those 3 ev's?



when you battle you win them... when you gain a level the values are added to the stats and you get the bonus... (that's why you can see sometimes the stats get a jump after ev training with pokemon of a way lower level... like lvl 3 starly's)


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

ah.... so every 4 ev points is +1 stat point added?


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jun 29, 2007)

hey could anyone help me trade evolve my scyther into scizor?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 29, 2007)

Lets talk about Marriland for a minute.

1. I haven't seen the guy battle yet, but I heard he is bad at battling, why is that.
2. Why do people hate him so much.
3. I heard he stages his matches, is that true.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol I got my internet back. Stupid USB messed it somehow @_@

Though I doubt I'll battle for a (long) time.


----------



## Jazz (Jun 29, 2007)

Ronin0510 said:


> hey could anyone help me trade evolve my scyther into scizor?



Sure, I'll do it

EDIT: 



> Lets talk about Marriland for a minute.
> 
> 1. I haven't seen the guy battle yet, but I heard he is bad at battling, why is that.
> 2. Why do people hate him so much.
> 3. I heard he stages his matches, is that true.



1. Watch his videos on Youtube, he doesn't really incorporate a lot of battle styles though.

2. He thinks he's the top dog of Pokemon Diamond, but I personally don't hate him.

3. I dunno, He Might.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 29, 2007)

Why do people talk about him anyway? Is it just because he posted some videos on youtube or does he actually influence any of the Pokemon trends and "competitive decisions" like some of the members of smogon?


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

......do 4 ev points give me +1 stat point?

Oh, and about marriland....

He is a 19 year old fatty with no life...

This guy plays pokemon for a living...

He THINKS he is top dog because he has not lost a battle YET, and has his own forum.

I personally don't like him because of his ego.


----------



## Youngfyre (Jun 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......do 4 ev points give me +1 stat point?
> 
> Oh, and about marriland....
> 
> ...




i haven't seen him ?
how do u know he's fat? and is 19 year old
i need proof so i can classify him as a loser


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

a quick search provided me with answers, his youtube says he is 19, and i found a video of him  
fiesta


----------



## Youngfyre (Jun 29, 2007)

^^to me his voice doesn't sound like the ones in is gameplay videos


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

that was on his profile as was all the pokemon videos,


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 29, 2007)

btw chapter 360 is out

Look at the top, it proves he is 19.

The vid serp gave is him.

The one vid he explains about some stupid tournament...


----------



## FFLN (Jun 29, 2007)

How is he the best? Not losing doesn't mean that he's the best at anything.  Someone can never go into a Pokemon battle and therefore never lose, but that doesn't make them the best at it.

Anyway, if that's all there is to his battling, then it's nothing impressive. Someone can have a team full of max IV, beneficial nature and EV spread, as well as a good moveset, but if they don't have a strategic sense then they still wouldn't equal players who are the best in that area.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 29, 2007)

Marriland... lol. Someone get Duy over there to fight him. It will be his first and most memorable raping lose ever


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 29, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Marriland... lol. Someone get Duy over there to fight him. It will be his first and most memorable raping lose ever



Or I could do the honors of rapingly calmly beating him in a friendly game though I am not in the same leauge as Duy or am I
 -_-.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

noob question wheres the move guy not the deleter


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Basye thats my heart scale!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

The pic you put up says it Serp. We must establish Team Note!!!!!


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

join us prinny


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp I have 2!


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

2 for Serp!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

1 Serp 1 For My Shiny


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

hey guys somebody wants to battle?..


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm the one who came up with the name, so I will join!!!!!!! Team Note FTW


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

§erp for senator!!!!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll battle,shits been a little dead on here.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey whose up for a battle? 3v3 0r 6v6 no ubers.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

I will Xipher 1 on 1 so no switching out


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 29, 2007)

Question. Should I reinstall my USB and risk breaking my internet once more or should I wait? 
I want to battle badly @_@


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Basye. please add me on msn.
We will go from there.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

I dont use my msn anymore so this is ok my code it 0645- 2664- 1251


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm on the lobby, 6 vs 6 no ubers, no duplicate items etc...


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

ok so 1v1. level 100 no ubers basye?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

6 vs 6 1 on 1 just means u cant switch out and yea no ubers


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2007)

noob question ubers are legendary right?


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

ok connecting


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> noob question ubers are legendary right?


yes it does


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh ok thanks


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

damn... skeets is gone... anyone wants to battle?...

6 vs 6, no duplicate items, no ubers etc...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

thats what I fotgot to say duplicate items ><


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll go on now,if you still want to.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Good game Basye. Who else wants to play?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

yea good game your team has some good speed


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol, yea. my teams pretty fast.


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2007)

i wish i had my ds lol. most of my pokemon are lvl 50 exept i have one lvl 100 one.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol, were's your ds Inarigo?


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2007)

not with me. lol it's at my house and im at another house.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, lol. 
Does anyone know where I can challenge the first gym leader in Narutoforums?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Xipher said:


> Oh, lol.
> Does anyone know where I can challenge the first gym leader in Narutoforums?



Just post in the gym threads and ask for a match. In the meantime, I can battle you so you can see how good your team is.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

GG Blind.Your Crow should have Sucker Punch!

Anyone else still up for some battles?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

good game skeets... i predicted wrong some of your attacks XD... rhyperior is being a lot of a burden lately.. but charizards cry when they see him lol...

anyway... i'll be on the lobby if someone wants to fight... 6 vs 6, no duplicate items and no ubers...


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 29, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> good game skeets... i predicted wrong some of your attacks XD... rhyperior is being a lot of a burden lately.. but charizards cry when they see him lol...
> 
> anyway... i'll be on the lobby if someone wants to fight... 6 vs 6, no duplicate items and no ubers...



I'll battle you.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

Mecha wolf ready when you are. 6v6, lvl 100 no ubers. do we do duplicate items or not?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Xipher said:


> Mecha wolf ready when you are. 6v6, lvl 100 no ubers. do we do duplicate items or not?



No duplicate items, since most gyms don't allow them anyway. Let me add you and log on.

EDIT: I'm in the lobby now.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

k im waiting


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

Recently I've been thinking, we're going to have Gym Leaders. We're going to have an Elite Four, along with the pokemon champion. All we're missing is the crime syndicate.....


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

ugh... broken in half... by an outrage...

anyone wants to battle?...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't right now


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

prinny im like pryce, leader of the crime,  gangs and the gym leader


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna battle?



I'll battle you Skeets.


----------



## Xipher (Jun 29, 2007)

good game mecha, I knew my team needed to be redone. I appreciate the match.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Xipher said:


> good game mecha, I knew my team needed to be redone. I appreciate the match.



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Give me a sec mecha,I'll be on.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Give me a sec mecha,I'll be on.



Lol, let's make this fast dude. I got like 15 minutes.

EDIT: Nevermind, Blind just joined me for seom reason. I'll have to fight him.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Argh! anyone else?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ill battle u  skeets in a min


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

iight but you gotta give me your FC.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ok im ready now mine is 0645 2664 1251 ill see u in there


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

GG, Blind.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

man... you didn't switch out lol...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

hey blind wanna battle after I battle skeets or is he on?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

let's battle then basye... i'll add you now... you know the rules...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

ok let me just add u


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

My fault basye I went to play Ball real fast.
I'll battle you next then.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

gg blind could u help me with my team abit?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

good game basye... i think i'll call it quits for today... it's damn cold here...

Edit: oh.. of course... get my  msn from my profile... it's way better to talk there XD...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

blind help me with my team plz what changes should I make?


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Team Note 
we must all aquire a pokemon thar presents Team Note


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

anyone want to battle ? and if we do can u make sure u hve like a magmar,magmortar, electivire,electebuzz, or a dusknoir in ur party so i can look for them no the GTS ? thanks =]!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

That doesn't work,you need to see them in-game.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

sleets u killed my team


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

GG Basye.You need Earthquake on your Chomp...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

yea can u help me with my team also


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

how can u see an electebuzz in game? thats impossible


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Evolve an Elekid.
You'll need a fire red or leaf green in your DS while playing,and elekid appears.


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 29, 2007)

get a elekid


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 29, 2007)

so there is no way in hell u can get an elekid or even see one if u dont have a firered. which i dont have , i have leaf green, i mean i can evolve my magby but other than that no huh


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

apotter92 said:


> so there is no way in hell u can get an elekid or even see one if u dont have a firered. which i dont have , i have leaf green, i mean i can evolve my magby but other than that no huh



Exactly. Without a fire red or someone to trade an elekid to you via friend code contact you can't obtain electivire or electabuzz.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, Dre you kno whats up with Yoshi, i anit seen him online, here or MSN


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> Hey, Dre you kno whats up with Yoshi, i anit seen him online, here or MSN



I haven't seen him either for a long time...maybe he started learning another 14 languages and is a bit busy lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

And when u insulted me and basye, with that motto of your, even thou it was against me, it was made of win


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> And when u insulted me and basye, with that motto of your, even thou it was against me, it was made of win



Read my reply in the trade thread .


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Still made of win  !!!

Team Note, will take down
Shea and yoshi and anyone wee deem a threat


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp said:


> Still made of win  !!!
> 
> Team Note, will take down
> Shea and yoshi and anyone wee deem a threat



More like

Team note will not digress

To take out everything that's not wearing a dress

No mater our spelling or lvl of IQ

Our plans are made to trouble the likes of you

(riming is fun if you don't have to follow rules like i had to in school  )


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> More like
> 
> Team note will not digress
> 
> ...



I see that your team is very tolerant to cross dressers.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 29, 2007)

lolol... Dreikoo wins this round...

but you should keep it down ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I see that your team is very tolerant to cross dressers.



Lawl i'm not in the team...i'm not sure what it is really...i just enjoy messing with serp as i'm sure he knows  .


----------



## Serp (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes thats why i like Dre, 
hes not rude about it, just funny, unlike some other members *cough *cough


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I see that your team is very tolerant to cross dressers.



We will become the gods of the new pokemon world!


----------



## theredfox12 (Jun 29, 2007)

has any one battled marriland that guy thinks he is good


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 29, 2007)

^Lol. Even koala kid can take him on. 

Battle anyone? I DONT have my wi-fi working.

.....


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 29, 2007)

Serp, do you think it would be wise to make a Team Note thread


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 29, 2007)

@ ninja  YES


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 29, 2007)

Is grass knot a better move than energy ball?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Kitsune has joined our ranks, I rejoice!!!!! *dances*


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a bit offended that you guys form a team without asking me to join.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I am a bit offended that you guys form a team without asking me to join.



Then I formally offer you a chance to join Team Note as a Lieutenant


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Then I formally offer you a chance to join Team Note as a Lieutenant



That's alright. Since I am offended, I will choose to destroy you from the outside! Speaking of which, I challenge you to a battle to defend your team's honor! Now!


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Lord Kira says no, , it is his law we abide by.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Lord Kira says no, , it is his law we abide by.



Your lord does not even allow you to defend your honor? Maybe you should change some of those rules to accommodate this...pathetic turn of events. I demand satisfaction sir! Face me on the dueling field or take your shame away from here.


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 30, 2007)

what are the lvls of the gym leader's pokemon?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Maybe someone should form a group like SPK to opposse team note.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Maybe someone should form a group like SPK to opposse team note.



You form it Alcazar and I'll join. Together, we can take these guys down.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> what are the lvls of the gym leader's pokemon?



Mine are 100...most of em .


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Mine are 100...most of em .


i only have one of those.:amazed


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Jun 30, 2007)

> Maybe someone should form a group like SPK to opposse team note.



The opposition? Oh I wanna join!


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You form it Alcazar and I'll join. Together, we can take these guys down.



Very well, together we shall get to their lord Kira. 



Takumi Matsuki said:


> The opposition? Oh I wanna join!



Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Very well, together we shall get to their lord Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.



So, what does SPK stand for again?

To Death Note:


You---Us---World Domination

As you can see, we are clearly standing between you and world domination...what will you do now?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Very well, together we shall get to their lord Kira.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome aboard.



I'm interested in joining the opposition too....death shall befall the heathens


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> So, what does SPK stand for again?



It stands for Secret Provision for Kira.

Maybe we should name ours SPPK Secret Pokemon Provision for Kira?

EDIT: Welcome Dreikoo. Now we are 4 members strong.

Where is your Kami Team Note?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> It stands for Secret Provision for Kira.
> 
> Maybe we should name ours SPPK Secret Pokemon Provision for Kira?



I think SPK is cool enough. Too many "P" in the second one.



Dreikoo said:


> I'm interested in joining the opposition too....death shall befall the heathens



Welcome aboard Dreikoo. Their lord Kira shall have his hands full now.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

this shows how popular i am


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think SPK is cool enough. Too many "P" in the second one.



Alright then just SPK.

Kira I have challenged you, now are you up for the challenge?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Alright then just SPK.
> 
> Kira I have challenged you, now are you up for the challenge?



And me afterwards!

Some Rules of Team SPK (No fancy artwork cause that's how we roll):

1. Beat any "lord", jester, queen, king, fruitcake that stands in our way.

That's it.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> this shows how popular i am



You know this is where we start recruiting, Serp 

To all others: The world can a much better place under our careful guidance.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

but, i made this team to go against, the evil of the pokemon forum, the evil one shall not be named, and now i have so many enemies


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hello I'm here .... xDDDDD
> 
> We should make a team war



So are you with us Hero?


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> It stands for Secret Provision for Kira.
> 
> Maybe we should name ours SPPK Secret Pokemon Provision for Kira?
> 
> ...



Hello I'm here .... xDDDDD

We should make a team war  I'll take you all on x]


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Apparently, team SPK is so powerful, it lets me quote a post before it's posted ^^. So are you with us Hero?


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

How the hell does Mecha keep quoting people before they post. 

And yes this is WAR!!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Read the white text, Mecha


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Read the white text, Mecha



I see. Well, Hero, you can do that...or you can join us. Think of the power you can have!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Actually why dont we make a proper threads about the teams/guild w/e and give a brief (funny xD) description and then I would like to think which one to finally pick 

Though I'm currently on Team Note.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Actually why dont we make a proper threads about the teams/guild w/e and give a brief (funny xD) description and then I would like to think which one to finally pick
> 
> Though I'm currently on Team Note.



I see...so this means War then!


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

come with us


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Just as planned. Though...


*Spoiler*: _DeathNote final Ep spoilers. Heavy read at own risk_ 



Its sad because in the end Light died... maybe our team will die out like him?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> come with us



Dude, he's trying to grab your balls! What kind of a sick team is this?!


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol Mecha is kinda right  Maybe you should get a better pic >_>


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

I summon the greatest of all YUGIOH cards  
KIRA!!!!!!


@hero well the pic came up as corrupt so im amazed you even saw it


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol bad card. x[

You have to sacrifice 3 monster to summon him.... and if someone uses a "Mikami" hes going down quickly. 

Go to Devart and try to get something good xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

So the Kira you guys meant was that guy and not the Kira here in NF? Hmmm....


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Lol you though it was ~Kira Yamato ~?


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

How is that Card Bad  its perfect,
you seem to be against lord Kira


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

So NF Kira is not on your team then? Well...this is going to be easier than I thought.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> How is that Card Bad  its perfect,
> you seem to be against lord Kira



Hey Serp, watch what you say. Every apostle is valuable to Lord Kira.

@Mecha: ROFL

EDIT: Silent Rule #1: Mods are not to be brought into this.


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> How is that Card Bad  its perfect,
> you seem to be against lord Kira



Who knows I may pull a Aizawa


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

And I could pull a Manga Mikami


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

stop the last thing we need it trouble within the group


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Manga Mikami? Is it different from anime?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _ED Spoiler_ 



Yes actually, just after Light gets shot several times by Matsuda. Light tells Mikami to kill them but he turns against him at the last minute saying "You are not God, you are trash!"  


EDIT: Light also dies in the very same warehouse after he begs Ryuuk to use the note on them; but it was used on him instead. In the epilogue Mikami kills himself ten days after being sent to prison.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Join us Hero, we have better to offer. The best you are going to get out of Team Note are Swimming Lessons:


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Lets stay together, for the sake of our goal
"shin Sekai no Kami" (sp)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Did you get all that, Hero. I just want to make sure


EDIT: Serp's right. I'm not sure about my skill but I know I currently lack the countermeasures needed for this task. Then again, I always question my own skill.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

and our swimming lessons come in Gif form


----------



## Inarigo (Jun 30, 2007)

that's swimming lesson was funny. lol


----------



## Judgemento (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp lmfao +reps for you


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Even though Matsuda was badass in the final ep.


----------



## Tenrow (Jun 30, 2007)

yo anyone still up? I need to check my IVs :\
EDIT: Never mind :\


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> yo anyone still up? I need to check my IVs :\
> EDIT: Never mind :\



I'm up .

Use serebii's IV calculator for the IVs. That's what anyone here who you'd ask would do lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

im starting to doubt smogon..

im trying to make a gengar, and smogon tells me that i can teach it counter.... YOU CANT TEACH GENGAR COUNTER. or even by egg. whats up with that?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> im starting to doubt smogon..
> 
> im trying to make a gengar, and smogon tells me that i can teach it counter.... YOU CANT TEACH GENGAR COUNTER. or even by egg. whats up with that?



You can teach counter to it from the move tutor in FR and LG. Same with seismic toss and counter on a blissey .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

......does anyone have a hasty ghastly with counter....

ill trade shinies for 1


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

does anyone know how to turn on JavaScript on a computer?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

ok thanks also should I put stealth rock on my Rampardos the moves it knows right now are head smash, flamethrower, zen headbutt, and earthquake


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

I say fuck them all  
 hello all


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

basye said:


> ok thanks also should I put stealth rock on my Rampardos the moves it knows right now are head smash, flamethrower, zen headbutt, and earthquake



Rampardos is strict physical so erase flamethrower from it ASAP. Replace it with either stone edge or avalance since stealth rock is for more tough pokemon and rampardos would wither away if it tries to set it up.

(btw what's with people teaching rampardos flamthrower ?...i fought one of em in PBR wifi that used flamethrower on my dusknoir XD...that one gave me a real good laugh)


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

sorry im kind of new to the physical stuff and most people give it flamethrower for the anime out but ill take it off now XD


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

anime,


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

That gave me a few laughs


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

basye said:


> sorry im kind of new to the physical stuff and most people give it flamethrower for the anime out but ill take it off now XD



This is news to me...only people i know who gave it flamethrower is you and that guy i fought in the PBR wifi  lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Dre , im suprised your here with , and not with Shea on PBR


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Dre , im suprised your here with , and not with Shea on PBR



I'm playing PBR as i type this (and all other posts  )


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> This is news to me...only people i know who gave it flamethrower is you and that guy i fought in the PBR wifi  lol.


I feel bad for putting it on there also does fire spin even trade pokemon the used baton pass?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

basye said:


> I feel bad for putting it on there also does fire spin even trade pokemon the used baton pass?



I'm not sure...either you can't use baton pass or it just doesn't transfer. Fire spin is such a sucky move i've got no experience with it since the red and blue days lol.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

?????????????????? WTF


Dre, u r truly talented


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

hm is it better to put it on a ninetails or a infernape?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> ?????????????????? WTF
> 
> 
> Dre, u r truly talented



I thought we already established that .




basye said:


> hm is it better to put it on a ninetails or a infernape?



To put what?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

fire spin im going to test it out


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Recently I've been thinking, we're going to have Gym Leaders. We're going to have an Elite Four, along with the pokemon champion. All we're missing is the crime syndicate.....



I think that's already around with the people who do promise trades, keep your good Pokemon, and never trade back.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Basye refer to the above post.

@Dreikoo: I was about to ask if your Wii got fried


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

basye said:


> fire spin im going to test it out



Neither actually...but if you HAD to , go for ninetails.

And on the PBR note....i just pwned a bunch of uber legends (deoxys palkia giratina) with my Ttar XD.


@prinny: no but i burned through 2 brand new super extra energiser batteries for the wii-mote .


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

get a fighting, pokemon, with quick attack, focus blast, bulk up and double kick 
 you got yourself a Goku.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> I think that's already around with the people who do promise trades, keep your good Pokemon, and never trade back.



I'm 75% Italian, live on Staten Island (largest % of Italians in a county in the US) and I think I'm notorious. 

I declare Team (insert name) leader!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jun 30, 2007)

man I have PBR I just dont have a wii XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

AS we already have a team. Would you like to join Team Note

@Everyone: Everyone should already know by now that Aura Sphere is _SO_ the Hadouken!


EDIT: If I see something like the pWo or something, I'll be laughing my ass off.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Neither actually...but if you HAD , to go for ninetails.
> 
> And on the PBR note....i just pwned a bunch of uber legends (deoxys palkia giratina) with my Ttar XD.



I would be pwning uber legends, but I haven't trained any Pokemon that can single-handedly withstand the more pwnsome ubers like Mewtwo or Kyogre.

I can see how Tyranitar could've beaten those three though. I'm guessing they didn't use any fighting moves?



Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I'm 75% Italian, live on Staten Island (largest % of Italians in a county in the US) and I think I'm notorious.
> 
> I declare Team (insert name) leader!



Well, you could always be the Team Bunny or Team Fluffy leader. Procuring cute Pokemon all over the world and replacing them with... less cute Pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> AS we already have a team. Would you like to join Team Note
> 
> @Everyone: Everyone should already know by now that Aura Sphere is _SO_ the Hadouken!



Actually aura sphere's JP name is hadou dan so yeah pretty close. Also focus blast is named kiai dan so both of those are DBZ-escue moves.




> I can see how Tyranitar could've beaten those three though. I'm guessing they didn't use any fighting moves?



I had trick room up so everything went down with 1-2 hits .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually aura sphere's JP name is hadou dan so yeah pretty close. Also focus blast is named kiai dan so both of those are DBZ-escue moves.



Aura Sphere would a Street Fighter reference.


EDIT: Tremble before the power of Trick Room


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah, Trick Room. That'll throw them off. Someone I battled against had their Dialga use Trick Room on me... but it wasn't very effective since most of my team is composed of relatively slow Pokemon anyway. The Trick Room also faded out right before I sent in my fast Pokemon.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Team, note FTW , "shin sekai no kami"(sp)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Ah, Trick Room. That'll throw them off. Someone I battled against had their Dialga use Trick Room on me... but it wasn't very effective since most of my team is composed of relatively slow Pokemon anyway. The Trick Room also faded out right before I sent in my fast Pokemon.



Nice, way to play the room.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Ah, Trick Room. That'll throw them off. Someone I battled against had their Dialga use Trick Room on me... but it wasn't very effective since most of my team is composed of relatively slow Pokemon anyway. The Trick Room also faded out right before I sent in my fast Pokemon.



I faced a dialga that had hyper beam XD...oh the laughs. (and he used it on my attack form deoxys to boot lol)


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Team, note FTW , "shin sekai no kami"(sp)



Wow, that's a really stupid idea. It's not even creative.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I faced a dialga that had hyper beam XD...oh the laughs. (and he used it on my attack form deoxys to boot lol)



Yeah. The random battle system sure is a nice way to check out all of the different battling styles at different levels.

Also, I've gotta admit that the 3 vs 3 is a good idea for the random battling. That way, people who stack uber legends won't be guaranteed a win just by powering through less powerful teams.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

@Dreikoo: Don't know if you managed to catch the post, but I found out how to change the garden pokes.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> @Dreikoo: Don't know if you managed to catch the post, but I found out how to change the garden pokes.



You just talk to the guy each day.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Yeah. The random battle system sure is a nice way to check out all of the different battling styles at different levels.
> 
> Also, I've gotta admit that the 3 vs 3 is a good idea for the random battling. That way, people who stack uber legends won't be guaranteed a win just by powering through less powerful teams.



Actually the 3v3 can go both ways....with the exception of someone having a team of 6 mew2s for example , being able to use the 3 uberest ubers is a big bonus too...although if one can identify em and pick 3 pokes against em it's still fair game .





> @Dreikoo: Don't know if you managed to catch the post, but I found out how to change the garden pokes.



Oh , no i didn't. How do you do it?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually the 3v3 can go both ways....with the exception of someone having a team of 6 mew2s for example , being able to use the 3 uberest ubers is a big bonus too...although if one can identify em and pick 3 pokes against em it's still fair game .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






This should explain everything, mi amigo.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Wow, that's a really stupid idea. It's not even creative.



 Y U B H8ING, how can villians, even be original , its either take over this, destroy that or both h


----------



## FFLN (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Y U B H8ING, how can villians, even be original , its either take over this, destroy that or both h



A Team Fluffy would be leet.



> Actually the 3v3 can go both ways....with the exception of someone having a team of 6 mew2s for example , being able to use the 3 uberest ubers is a big bonus too...although if one can identify em and pick 3 pokes against em it's still fair game



While it's still a big advantage to use 3 ubers, the other team can at least pick their strongest Pokemon for dealing with the three ubers that they feel will be picked. Not all 6 Pokemon in a team can take out an uber by itself, so it's just more fair that they won't be able to use their full uber power.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Wow, that's a really stupid idea. It's not even creative.



What would you suggest, Team Otome (JP for Maiden)


----------



## Tash (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry but I have a noob question to ask. If I level up a pokemon before it gets 4 EVs for a stat do those EVs remain for the next lvl or do they reset. I look at some EV guides but they didn't answer this question.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

they remain


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

I like to welcome our newest member to team SPK: Duy Nguyen.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

SPK?

i can battle, i havnt battled for ages XD
i wanna use some pokemons that i havnt used for ages x_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> SPK?
> 
> i can battle, i havnt battled for ages XD
> i wanna use some pokemons that i havnt used for ages x_D



We're countering Team Note.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll be on waiting for who ever wants to battle,just join my game.
Item clause and all that....etc.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

lol gud game skeets haha, blissey is so shit haha XD
i mean that to my blissey xD


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> What would you suggest, Team Otome (JP for Maiden)



Err, a lot. (Besides, what does Death Note have to do with Pokemon?)

Team Twilight, Team Noche (night) Team Solanum (not sunny in Spanish, it's the Zombie virus in World War Z) Team Dysphoria.

If I were on a [original] team, I'd give everyone a signature fake Pokemon.

EDIT: 



Mecha Wolf said:


> I like to welcome our newest member to team SPK: Duy Nguyen.



Seriously, people, check a dictionary, magnetic Poetry, something.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

You should get one with natural cure.
It would of healed the status on the switch.

I'm still on if anyone wants to battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

yeah, it wasnt my blissey, i got it off GTS, ddnt u notice the masterball? lol but yeah, ill think of rebreeding one 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

i wanna try something in double battle now 8_D never tried it b4 xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Since you're going to introduce members Mecha....

Presenting Team Note's newest member: Dynamic Dragon!!!   *Shines spotlight on said dude*


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone willing to accept some random nobody into a team.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Anyone willing to accept some random nobody



You can be my protege, seeing that I'm the only one that does crime-syndicate esque things... 

I'll send you a Starmie that knows fly!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

No hacks please >: (


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

Slient join team Note  it is your destiny


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> No hacks please >: (



Good, 'cause I don't know how to teach Starmie fly, and I don't feel like writing a code for it...

EDIT: Now I'm officially the Ghost Gym leader. 

I need a badge and a little siggy thing. 

Otherwise, I'll always battle people, no weird rules like "I only battle on Thursdays, but the date must be an odd #"


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

i can make u a badge


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> i can make u a badge



Does the Specter badge sound good?

What happened to that guy who made the sigs? I have a whole dress picked out!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

Serp said:


> Slient join team Note  it is your destiny



Meh, can't argue with destiny.

I join, accept me or pay


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

welcome silent  your are one of us now  TEAM NOTE SOUND OFF!


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Meh, can't argue with destiny.
> 
> I join, accept me or pay



Or you can join us...much better destiny for you my friend.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm, maybe.

Explain the pros and cons of your team, you do the same Serp .


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Hmm, maybe.
> 
> Explain the pros and cons of your team, you do the same Serp .



Pro: We have Duy, Alcazar, and me. That's 3 out of the 4 Elite Four. 

Cons: We don't suck...if that's what you're into.


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

pros: we got a better name, we got kitsune , kira, DD, prinny, ME , basye and much more,we are kind, and we hope to take over the pokemon world! 
and i make Badge/Pictures and shit 

Cons: well the biggest con, is that u think why didnt i join sooner


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm, hard choice.

I might join Mecha's team, that is, if they plan on taking down people like marriland.

Ah hell with it, sign me up mechawolf (please don't kill me)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

i dont even knw what i have to do >.> i just joined cos i was asked X_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Hmm, hard choice.
> 
> I might join Mecha's team, that is, if they plan on taking down people like marriland.
> 
> Ah hell with it, sign me up mechawolf (please don't kill me)



Welcome aboard!


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome aboard Silent Storm, you made the right choice.

Also maybe we should remane our team. We need to be more original with our team name than just copying the SPK.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Welcome aboard Silent Storm, you made the right choice.
> 
> Also maybe we should remane our team. We need to be more original with our team name than just copying the SPK.



Hah, I have no talent in the creativity department. You guys will have to cover for me on the naming thing.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Welcome aboard Silent Storm, you made the right choice.
> 
> Also maybe we should remane our team. We need to be more original with our team name than just copying the SPK.



Agreed. I'll join if you rename. 

Suggestions: 

Team Twilight, Team Noche (night) Team Solanum (not sunny in Spanish, it's the Zombie virus in World War Z) Team Dysphoria...

I'll go think of more


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmm...how about the Grand Fuerza Brigade?

Thats just from the top of my head, I will go think of others. Or if AS thinks of some that you guys like then we could go with that too.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

can some1 please tell me what these new teams are all about??? im totally clueless about these >.>


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

So whats up with these teams? o.o


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

How about Team X-Law >_>.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can some1 please tell me what these new teams are all about??? im totally clueless about these >.>



Well Serp said he created his team to dominate the pokemon world and rid it of all evill or somthing like that. 

Then us we just made a team to oppose them.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Teams are for later when we have team wars!


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone up for some battles?



I'll battle you skeet.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Give me a minute Mecha,I'm helping a friend with something.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jun 30, 2007)

Teams wars .

When these start I am coming for you Serp.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Team Chaos/Chaotic, Team Resonance, Team Rampage, Celestial Delinquents, Team Trauma...


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Team Solanum sounds the most interesting so far...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Team Solanum sounds the most interesting so far...



Really? 'Cause I'm pretty fond of Celestial Delinquents...


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Here is some others I thought of: Team Saturos, Team Boreas, Team Corona(this one sounds pretty good)?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Here is some others I thought of: Team Saturos, Team Boreas, Team Corona(this one sounds pretty good)?



Not really, Corona is a beer...


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Not really, Corona is a beer...



Well its where I got the inspiration for the name -_-;

So any other suggestions?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

GG Skeet, glad I left Breloom at home.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

GG.
Meh...
Those Critical hits are retarded,and how the hell did you avoid an EQ...


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 30, 2007)

ANYONE WANT TO BATTLE?  And can you put a electebuzz or and elekid or an electivire in ur party so i am able to trade with them =]?

FRIEND CODE = 1890 8233 7160


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?
I wanna try something new.


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 30, 2007)

skeets can i battle you? but can u put like an elekid or an electebuzz or an electivire in ur team =]?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

I already told you,it doesn't save on your Dex.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

I will battle you Skeets.


----------



## apotter92 (Jun 30, 2007)

then u cant get a elekid or anything if u dotn have firered. PERIOD?


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

My Fault Alcazar,Today's not my day...
I promise you a better match next time...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Um, what happened to the guy who made Gym leader zigs?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Um, what happened to the guy who made Gym leader zigs?



It's Dynamic Dragon.  He's still around.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> It's Dynamic Dragon.  He's still around.



Should I PM him to make a ghost gym leader thing?


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 30, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Should I PM him to make a ghost gym leader thing?



Yeah, I hear he's been busy but you should try.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> My Fault Alcazar,Today's not my day...
> I promise you a better match next time...


GG Alca,and again My fault for not bringing my "A" game...
At least I made you work a bit in the end....*shrug*

I'll probably be back on later today,if you wanna go again...
I'm a bit dizzy from looking at the DS and Computer Screen all day....


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> GG Alca,and again My fault for not bringing my "A" game...
> At least I made you work a bit in the end....*shrug*
> 
> I'll probably be back on later today,if you wanna go again...
> I'm a bit dizzy from looking at the DS and Computer Screen all day....



Yeah sorry for streching out the match. I just wanted to make sure my last poke would 1HKO it to avoid Ice beam.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

We mainly did Team Note for kicks, then the ball started rolling. Looks like my poke teams need to stop sucking, along with myself. I only said Team Note to mess around didn't think there would be some funny art on it. I mainly joined for so-called creative license. 

But like I said about my skills, I always question them. Because I make good moves at one point then I make horribly stupid moves for one reason or another then that is where everything goes to  
shit. The way I operate is I just raise random pokes just because I wanted to raise them at the time, without any consideration to if it would benefit my current team. Hell, I'm close to clueless when it comes to building teams.  I believe most of the people who have battled me have seen my bouts of stupidity

I'm just trying to explain myself for my suckyness, so don't flame me.

You guys could name yourselves Team Bastion, defenders of the natural order of the world

EDIT: Mecha do you still want to wait after the tourny's over to trade your Lucario Back


----------



## Serp (Jun 30, 2007)

dudes the teams are for, fun and to stop yoshi   and marriland . why must u oppose us we have no hostility between us.

Plus i partly believe pokemon should be fun, not all, evs and ivs and that shit


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jun 30, 2007)

stop yoshi? whats yoshi been doin lately.... fill me in xD


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Pluralism is fun. More sides = more fun.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2007)

Ketsuban said:


> is it really online? if it is i might actually buy it.



attention all challengers!!!!! in diamond and pearl
THOMAS 
diamond friend code 3866 4582 8654
invite free battle single

pass the word


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> attention all challengers!!!!! in diamond and pearl
> THOMAS
> diamond friend code 3866 4582 8654
> invite free battle single
> ...



I'll battle you. We'll follow this forum's rule. Lvl 100, 6 on 6, no ubers, no OHKO/DT/Mini, no duplicate items.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Ill fight you afterwards...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 30, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> It's Dynamic Dragon.  He's still around.


attention all challengers!!!!! in diamond and pearl
THOMAS 
diamond friend code 3866 4582 8654
invite free battle single
pme


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> Mecha Ill fight you afterwards...



I will battle you while they fight.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

Ill battle you alcazar


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ill battle you alcazar



Alright let me just finish this battle first.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm confused on something, how do you get Soft Rock onto Rhyperior?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I'm confused on something, how do you get Soft Rock onto Rhyperior?



You mean Solid Rock? Just evolve a Rock Head Rhydon.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

GG very close this time i thought yanmega was gonna pull of some grass move on my swampert


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You mean Solid Rock? Just evolve a Rock Head Rhydon.



Thanks for the info, didn't know it was that simple.


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> GG very close this time i thought yanmega was gonna pull of some grass move on my swampert



GG, my new pokes were killed off right from the start -_-


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

I may be able to battle later tonight, got some new pokes I need to test out.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

There are too many people online! What are you guys all doing there?!


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

^I want to battle you.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> ^I want to battle you.



It saids I already have your FC. Who are you again?


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

I am..Shinji


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> I am..Shinji



LOL. Ah, ok. Let me get this match over and we'll fight.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

Alcazar. 3v3. no legends


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Alcazar. 3v3. no legends



EDIT: Nvm forgot I had gym battle so after I finish it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

GG, arcane. But you need a lot more practice.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 30, 2007)

hey im shions bro, wanna battle next after you battle my bro alcazar. i added you. my new friend code is 0172 8280 6949


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> hey im shions bro, wanna battle next after you battle my bro alcazar. i added you. my new friend code is 0172 8280 6949



So is it going to 6v6 or 3v3 like Shion?


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 30, 2007)

6V6 NO Legends after shions battle with u. double or single doesnt matter


----------



## Alcazar (Jun 30, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> 6V6 NO Legends after shions battle with u. double or single doesnt matter



Alright then singles.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

GG, Shinji. Suprise you pulled a legendary on me.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

GG Mecha I really hate that ninjask lol


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone here have time to help me evolve my graveler and machoke?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Shion's brother, I want to fight you since we have never fought.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

Good  battle Alcazar. my bro says too. Our battle was all luck. lol.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

Well,anyone wanna battle?
Gonna use my fun team...


----------



## _Fin_ (Jun 30, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Shion's brother, I want to fight you since we have never fought.



Ok. 6v6. no legends. I added u.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Ok. 6v6. no legends. I added u.



Ok, be right there.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

Fin do you want to battle afterwards??


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

I'll battle you now,I haven't battled you yet...I think.


----------



## Lazybook (Jun 30, 2007)

Alright.......


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

Doppeldanger is Shinji.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

he has a helluva lot of posts.........^


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm going in now,had to delete someone off my FC to add you...*shrug*


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2007)

Slaking is going to be a bitch, it looks like


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

......probably me.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm going in now,had to delete someone off my FC to add you...*shrug*



I've deleted like 5 ppl so far. (shion you're still in on mine  )


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jun 30, 2007)

GG, Fin. Just get some decent EV trained pokes and a strategy and you'll be good.


----------



## Biscuits (Jun 30, 2007)

GG Doppel...
My Togepi is easily my favorite poke to use.


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

since i had a pokemon egg shop i had to keep deleting ppl over and over


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey Serp want to battle? I don't think we have before.


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

Ha im ranked the bottomest here, if u want a challenge ask any of the others


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

If serp spend as much time breeding and EVing as he does on Photoshop, he would be one hell of a trainer.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

Alcazar, I'll try my luck against you. Although I don't the most balanced team right now.


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

ah mecha, thats not ture im just genious on photoshop and dont spend more than 20min sessions and a breed a shitload aswell , but i dont like EVing


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 1, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Alcazar, I'll try my luck against you. Although I don't the most balanced team right now.



See you in the lobby then.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle?
I'll be in the lobby waiting...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

GG Alcazar, that Garchomp was the death of me.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 1, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> GG Alcazar, that Garchomp was the death of me.



GG Prinny, I had a very rough start because of your crobat.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 1, 2007)

Ninja would u mind if we battled?


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

I wish I have my DS back....


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

guys i found my old forum, and it has Chat  , i even made a whole new section for us 
our gallery


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone else wanna battle? I'm in the lobby feel free to join.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone else wanna battle? I'm in the lobby feel free to join.



I wanna but I have no ds and i have started over with a new team except for Infernape.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Sure lets battle skeets... its been some time since we last fought


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

come on dont be dickheads , i even edited in a chatbox, for us to talk


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 1, 2007)

Just got back from vacation and here to show I'm still alive and I will be opening my Ground Gym next week.  Started working on my badge and still getting 2 Pokemon prepared.  

Also got Battle Revolution so I will probably add my Wii Code and if any gym battles want to take place on there instead, that will be awesome


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

Hiya  , your not gonna back stab me are you.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Just got back from vacation and here to show I'm still alive and I will be opening my Ground Gym next week.  Started working on my badge and still getting 2 Pokemon prepared.
> 
> Also got Battle Revolution so I will probably add my Wii Code and if any gym battles want to take place on there instead, that will be awesome



hey dude. It's been a while since I have seen you here. I would love to battle you some time ^^


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 1, 2007)

Aljksfdjlsh. Just caught a shiny Marill~!!

Sorry, I had to bring it up somewhere! I've never caught a shiny Pokemon before, and I'm really excited! (My brother got a shiny Jinx once... At least the one I got was a lot cuter than that.)


----------



## Serp (Jul 1, 2007)

Sakura Join team note!


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 1, 2007)

What's that...?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Haha shinies are cool, got my first one 2 days ago, a zubat 

I have a question, if you evolve the shiny, is the evolution shiny as well?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2007)

♥ Sakura ♥ said:


> What's that...?



It's the team of "evil" losers like team rocket for the team wars that will take place in the forums. Although you could jion SPK instead which is the resistance team to it which consists of actual strong battlers (mecha alcazar...me  ) and not people who have to clone mew in order to win battles .


And yeah shiny pokes remain shiny when they evolve. (how would there be shiny evolved forms of pokemon not caught in the wild like stone evolutions or starters? )


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It's the team of "evil" losers like team rocket for the team wars that will take place in the forums. Although you could jion SPK instead which is the resistance team to it which consists of actual strong battlers (mecha alcazar...me  ) and not people who have to clone mew in order to win battles .
> 
> 
> And yeah shiny pokes remain shiny when they evolve. (how would there be shiny evolved forms of pokemon not caught in the wild like stone evolutions or starters? )



LOL  

Good morning x]


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

how do u create a gym?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> LOL
> 
> Good morning x]



G'morning  . (although i've been up since 10 PM yesterday  )




> how do u create a gym?



All positions are taken so you need not worry about it. (plus gym leaders need to EV their pokemon and i think you were the one who didn't so.... )


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> All positions are taken so you need not worry about it. (plus gym leaders need to EV their pokemon and i think you were the one who didn't so.... )



um...

1. u kinda confuse me with my cousin Josh, who battled here under my name somewhat few days ago.

2. I have started to EV train a bit.

3. I don't care about type.  I mean create a gym that goes againt the Eeveelutions.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It's the team of "evil" losers like team rocket for the team wars that will take place in the forums. Although you could jion SPK instead which is the resistance team to it which consists of actual strong battlers (mecha alcazar...me  ) and not people who have to clone mew in order to win battles .
> 
> 
> And yeah shiny pokes remain shiny when they evolve. (how would there be shiny evolved forms of pokemon not caught in the wild like stone evolutions or starters? )



I joined Team Note because they called it Team Note and this is the reason why it's called Team Note:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2007)

Linkaro 2.0 said:


> um...
> 
> 1. u kinda confuse me with my cousin Josh, who battled here under my name somewhat few days ago.
> 
> ...



Well if people use your name and say they don't Ev their stuff it's not my fault for not knowing they're not the "real" you. Maybe put it on your sig that sometimes other people use your name cause there's no way for us to know it. And EV training "a bit" most likely won't cut it...you need bunches of fully and properly EVd pokes for competitive battles. Finally all gyms has been decided that they are to be divided by types so just cause you want to do an eeveelution gym it doesn't mean you can and all types are already taken so agaen don't worry about it.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well if people use your name and say they don't Ev their stuff it's not my fault for not knowing they're not the "real" you. Maybe put it on your sig that sometimes other people use your name cause there's no way for us to know it. And EV training "a bit" most likely won't cut it...you need bunches of fully and properly EVd pokes for competitive battles. Finally all gyms has been decided that they are to be divided by types so just cause you want to do an eeveelution gym it doesn't mean you can and all types are already taken so agaen don't worry about it.



*anime cry*

well...it was a good idea though.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

What Dreikoo said about Team SPK is true, we are the team to join. (though we are thinking about a name change). And we also have Duy, Silent Storm, Basye, and I'm sure there is more.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

God a team of all the strongest people in. That's not really fun.

I mean if Duy, Skeets, Mecha, Dreikoo, Alakazar and everyone's there, of course it'll be the team to join because that'll make it unstoppable! 

But I like the idea. Maybe we should have like a team tournament with 3 people and each member will have his own turn. Kinda reminds me of Flame of Recca ^^


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> God a team of all the strongest people in. That's not really fun.
> 
> I mean if Duy, Skeets, Mecha, Dreikoo, Alakazar and everyone's there, of course it'll be the team to join because that'll make it unstoppable!
> 
> But I like the idea. Maybe we should have like a team tournament with 3 people and each member will have his own turn. Kinda reminds me of Flame of Recca ^^



Then join us (Team Note) we are only doing this for fun.

EDIT: I thought Baseye was on our side.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 1, 2007)

and what if I am a lone rogue striving for peace and quiet serenity while trying to resolve his inner turmoil...

...

I'll think about it.


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> and what if I am a lone rogue striving for peace and quiet serenity while trying to resolve his inner turmoil...
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll think about it.


:amazed 
No fair!!!  that was my idea too!!!


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Lol I'm thinking of making a Dewgong and Cleffable just for laughs 
Anyways battle anyone?


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol I'm thinking of making a Dewgong and Cleffable just for laughs
> Anyways battle anyone?



...
at least Taillow got a chance....

Maybe.  For now, I'm working at a office and later, I have to recover my DS.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 1, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> and what if I am a lone rogue striving for peace and quiet serenity while trying to resolve his inner turmoil...
> 
> ...
> 
> I'll think about it.



Sure, you can be a rogue...or you can join us!


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes join us, its your destiny .


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Yes join us, its your destiny .



*trance* 

Yes it is.....

*remove trance*

Nah, I think I'll go on a different team or myself.

I f/g who was the one that I fought before and end up in a tied between Blissey and Infernap.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Battle anyone? ^^



> I f/g who was the one that I fought before and end up in a tied between Blissey and Infernap.



That would be me xD I was lucky it dint have any physical moves xDD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2007)

You calling me mister?


----------



## Linkaro (Jul 1, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> That would be me xD I was lucky it dint have any physical moves xDD



ah yes....I still having laugh about it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?
Serious/Fun whatever....


----------



## _Fin_ (Jul 1, 2007)

ill battle. 6v6 single or doubler no legends. fun battle cuz my team isn't ready yet


----------



## Jazz (Jul 1, 2007)

... now when you say legends...?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 1, 2007)

he logged off.^

lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 1, 2007)

<_<

>_>

I knew that


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 1, 2007)

.....should i make a "rate my team" thread?

seems suitable to go along with the team making thread.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 1, 2007)

Battle ANYONE ? D:

You may use even ubers(2 max) I just want to battle @_________@


----------



## Jazz (Jul 1, 2007)

@Shi:  Nah


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 1, 2007)

N E 1 Want 2 battle


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> hey dude. It's been a while since I have seen you here. I would love to battle you some time ^^



Haha, ya it has been a while?  Do you have Battle Revolution, I really like to try fighting on there.  If not, old DS battling is cool.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Kagemizu lets battle ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

i want to battle, vut am busy.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 2, 2007)

lets get it im waiting


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

ill battle in like, 10 mins.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 2, 2007)

want to battle Shion?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> want to battle Shion?



.....OH HELL YES!!!

but i gotta finish something first. 

itll take me like, 10 mins hopefully.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm in already


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

this may take a bit longer shadow....

sit tight.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

.....you know what shadow?

i suggest you go get a snack or something.... cuz this task of mine is getting redundant


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 2, 2007)

gg Hero next time i will line up better any one else up for a match


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Shadow you may battle me xD I'm like 100% ready 
Yea good match Kage ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

sorry shadow. im gonna take too long....

i gonna have to call off our battle....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

wait....nvm. the battle is still on. 6v6.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 2, 2007)

sorry I battled Shea's gym and lost in a neck to neck match.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

its ok. i kept you waiting too long! lol


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 2, 2007)

I caught Palkia on the second Ultraball.  

He got my Staraptor down to 7 HP, and I used Endeavor


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Lol I caught mine on the first ultra x] I saw a vid where someone caught it with a ultra ball with full hp in a instant


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

I caught Dialga with a Dusk Ball.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

check this dude out

Do you  see or hear anything wrong with this?  

YAY FOR P0K3YMANZ


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 2, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> check this dude out
> 
> Do you  see or hear anything wrong with this?
> 
> YAY FOR P0K3YMANZ



I'm guessing where they say Catch and Trade, they just show battle scenes for each and not what the guy says.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 2, 2007)

Actually thats true too... though the main joke there was how he said Pokemon... its very original shall we say? x]


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2007)

hey guys my prototype for the normal gym, , even thou it can be used as grass gym aswell.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

Serp said:


> hey guys my prototype for the normal gym, , even thou it can be used as grass gym aswell.



This image hit me for an ice badge actually....imo it needs more white to be a normal badge but either way it looks nice  . (and more green with red on the rose for a grass badge )


----------



## Serp (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Dre , at least someone likes it, And it does look like an ice badge dont it 
 i tried to give it more white but it lost all the detail


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

Serp said:


> Thank you Dre , at least someone likes it, And it does look like an ice badge dont it
> i tried to give it more white but it lost all the detail



The maybe try making it a grass one and come up with another design for the normal one...maybe something with polkadots .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

can a pidgeot know spikes or toxic spikes?

im thinking of making an annoying one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> can a pidgeot know spikes or toxic spikes?
> 
> im thinking of making an annoying one.



No way lol....only bird that can use em is skarm and that's cause it's part steel. 

(and annoyers are usually pokes with confuse ray and toxic not spikers like what you wanna do )


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 2, 2007)

Serp, I didn't say I didn't like it. I actually think it's awesome. But yeah. I think the Blue is overthrowing the white but still it has a great design!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 2, 2007)

My fire gym is ready incse anyone wanted to know. xD But I'm too lazy to make a cool design and make a new topic just for it.

If anyone wants to challenge me, I'll put my F/C in my sig. I accept both D/P or PBR battles.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Taichi said:


> My fire gym is ready incse anyone wanted to know. xD But I'm too lazy to make a cool design and make a new topic just for it.
> 
> If anyone wants to challenge me, I'll put my F/C in my sig. I accept both D/P or PBR battles.



What are the rules to your gym? I want to challenge you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

Taichi said:


> My fire gym is ready incse anyone wanted to know. xD But I'm too lazy to make a cool design and make a new topic just for it.
> 
> If anyone wants to challenge me, I'll put my F/C in my sig. I accept both D/P or PBR battles.



You really should make a thread though so people can converse about your gym battles and so people can post challenges etc. Also for listing the winners and your badge and the 6-12 pokes that you will chose from when you battle like the rest of us.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

hmmmm....... my competetive team needs 2 more to be done!!!!


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jul 2, 2007)

I still have only had this game for a little while, and my main set is all just around level thirty. (Yeah, yeah, I'm a D/P n00b. For now.) I wish there were more ghost Pokemon though... I'd like to make a set of them, but there's barely even enough species to.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 2, 2007)

What's the moveset for a competitive Gyarados?

I know Ice Fang, and Dragon Dance, and Waterfall, but what's that last move?

And w00t! I just added 30 EV's of SATK to my Drifblim today


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 2, 2007)

Taunt or EQ


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

J said:


> What's the moveset for a competitive Gyarados?
> 
> I know Ice Fang, and Dragon Dance, and Waterfall, but what's that last move?
> 
> And w00t! I just added 30 EV's of SATK to my Drifblim today



I don't want to TAUNT you.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

EQ^^^.

thats the one. DDGyara?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

I rather have Taunt than EQ anyday. Taunt has saved me so many times.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 2, 2007)

What's Taunt do again?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 2, 2007)

Only allow opponent to use damaging moves. So no hypnosis, thunder wave, spore, etc.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, sweet.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

^Gyarados comes standard with Taunt and Dragon Dance, as for the last two moves go for one of these because it has the best type coverage you just need to pick the one that is best for your team.

Ice Fang and Earthquake
Waterfall and Stone Edge/Return

There is a full DD Gyarados set that only has DD, SE, EQ, and Waterfall, but it's not the best thing in the world.

By the way........
*TRANSFORMERS THE MOVIE WAS FUCKEN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2007)

You saw it in the Expo?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

^Yup, saw it today at 12 or 1pm.

Everyone was all loud and shit when Optimus came, and the fighting scenes and presentation of the movie was totally sick. They also screamed loud as hell when the original Transformer quotes were said, I almost gizzed in my pants when that magical quote came out..."Autobots, roll out". Oh yea, if you guys do go watch it, make sure to stay during the credits.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm gonna see it tomorrow,with a bunch of friends who are all Transformers fans.
The movie is crazy long though.Hopefully it's worth it sitting on a chair for 2 and a half hours...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'm gonna see it tomorrow,with a bunch of friends who are all Transformers fans.
> The movie is crazy long though.Hopefully it's worth it sitting on a chair for 2 and a half hours...



Lawl you must not have watched enough anime...or must have spread it really wide...cause compared to that 2:30 hours is nothing lol. 12 hours str8 sounds normal to me .


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2007)

@Dre my assement of you, seems all u do, is play pokemon and other games, sit down and watch nonstop anime and bully people online,  do u even leave your house


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

I need to see that Transformers movie.

That yellow Autobot is Bumblebee, correct?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

fighting and going off topic again?...

before it gets worse anybody want to battle?... 6 vs 6, no duplicate items, no legends etc...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Serp said:


> @Dre my assement of you, seems all u do, is play pokemon and other games, sit down and watch nonstop anime and bully people online,  do u even leave your house



Close and when i have to . (well i found happiness in that so ha to people's opinions about what defines "life" / "having a life"  )


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> fighting and going off topic again?...
> 
> before it gets worse anybody want to battle?... 6 vs 6, no duplicate items, no legends etc...



i can battle BI 8)
i wanna test a pokemon too ^^' its an uxie if u really wanna know 8_D


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 3, 2007)

what pokemon can learn trick room?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

most psychics and ghost


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i can battle BI 8)
> i wanna test a pokemon too ^^' its an uxie if u really wanna know 8_D



oh lol.. i'll battle in a second... i'm on the elite 4 getting some exp =P... but... an uxie?... i don't think i can handle an uber...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

*crashes through wall* OH YEAH!!!!

Attention everyone, I have something to announce.

I am now the Grass Gym leader!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

ooooo 8D can i have the first honor? lol xD NP, wanna spar with me?



Blind Itachi said:


> oh lol.. i'll battle in a second... i'm on the elite 4 getting some exp =P... but... an uxie?... i don't think i can handle an uber...


wait... uxie is an uber? oO... i thought its one of the allowed ones like articuno the dogs and that 8(...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

DD, I got the gym just now. I must get some leafy beats.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

oki dokey 8)
u mind sparring with me a bit? BI is busy 8_D
i just wanna check some pokemon's stats ^^'


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 3, 2007)

Dang congrats ninja I wanna be a gym leader


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> *crashes through wall* OH YEAH!!!!
> 
> Attention everyone, I have something to announce.
> 
> I am now the Grass Gym leader!



congrats!!!!!!!



edit: yeah uxie ain't an uber...and sucks compared to the godly azelf anyways lol


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

u knw the LG rule, does that mean all the LGs inc the trios in every generation?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Sure. Sorry for the late reply, had to feed my niece.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn you Prinny, I wanna be a Gym leader


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 3, 2007)

to late J I said that first


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u knw the LG rule, does that mean all the LGs inc the trios in every generation?



There's the no ubers rule....which you know what it is.... and the no legends rule that bans all legends regardless of how good they are just cause they can't breed and are only one of em per game cartridge. (which i find cowardly and pointless and a bit hypocritical considering most teams will use dragons or Ttar or metagross or starmie or weavile or gyarados...that are all much better than legends such as the trios or rotom etc.)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

good good 8)

@NP: ill meet u in there ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Finally figured out how many EV's I trained TTar in attack

It's 239 

EDIT:  Adamant is a good Regigigas nature, right?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

xD gg NP ^^' i wasnt expecting charizard to do the rest X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

J said:


> EDIT:  Adamant is a good Regigigas nature, right?



Hell yeah .


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Np you opened your gym up? o.o


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

You can chalk this one up to stupidity, DD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Sweet!

But what's a good moveset?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Never expected a Bellyzard in the first place, I really should have switched to my Gyara when I saw it

EDIT: btw DD, do you have a Lileep and Shroomish


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

J said:


> Sweet!
> 
> But what's a good moveset?



confuse ray Twave ice punch crush grip/EQ.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Never expected a Bellyzard in the first place, I really should have switched to my Gyara when I saw it
> 
> EDIT: btw DD, do you have a Lileep and Shroomish



yup, got both, i can just attach a root fossil to shroomish 8)


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Never expected a Bellyzard in the first place, I really should have switched to my Gyara when I saw it
> 
> EDIT: btw DD, do you have a Lileep and Shroomish


I do.........


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

NP: im inside waiting, do u have any torchic or mudkip? i have the final evolve forms but i cant b bothered to breed it X_D


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Bellyzard sucks imo...ok he's not that bad but compared to a full fledged Spattacker with air slash Dpulse focus blast/sub and flamethrower he's much less versitile/good all-around. Only thing he can do well is surprise unprepared/unaware opponents but lacks the ability to 1hko gross Ttar and dragons from the get which takes away a whole lot.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

i think NP can say something diff lol.
it OHKO a gyarados with firefang 8)

same thing happened with kitsune's gym battle 8)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Kk, how od I teach it thunder wave?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

TM move....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> NP: im inside waiting, do u have any torchic or mudkip? i have the final evolve forms but i cant b bothered to breed it X_D



Let me check

EDIT: I do not


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

erm a weedle/caterpie err... i dunno what im missing my my pkdex x_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> erm a weedle/caterpie err... i dunno what im missing my my pkdex x_D



Would a Claydol do?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

But I only have one TM


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

NP: yeah or a baltoy if u have 1?

J: dont worry theres loads in battle park oO


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> NP: yeah or a baltoy if u have 1?
> 
> J: dont worry theres loads in battle park oO



i'm heading in, man

EDIT: Dre, would this be a good move set for Torterra
Synthesis
Wood Hammer
EQ
Curse


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

alrght ill be there


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> i think NP can say something diff lol.
> it OHKO a gyarados with firefang 8)
> 
> same thing happened with kitsune's gym battle 8)



I do recognize it's power but compared to the one i described it's a whole lot weaker/easier to stop. NP was in the unaware/unprepared opponent category....if you try to bellydrum against me/people i face you'll either not even get the chance cause your zard will have too low Hp to do it or will die from the next turn....with the exception of a miss or me sending something that charizard totally owns typewise...which i don't use tons of .


And beating bug pokes with zard is like beating dragons with ice pokes...nothing to be too proud of / base your opinions on the worth of said pwning poke. Also if your bellyzard did it at 50% or less Hp my regular one could do it without falling that low .




Ninja Prinny said:


> i'm heading in, man
> 
> EDIT: Dre, would this be a good move set for Torterra
> Synthesis
> ...



I'd rep wood hammer with seed bomb....with slow pokes you don't want to have recoil....no matter how high def you got.



edit: ding ding 2000 posts XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

oh trust me, dont underestimate bellyzards, because if your not expecting one, your team will fade away easily. bellyzard are powerfull if you have the right moves. ofcourse it only leaves them with about 50%-25% HP, but that wont matter once the belly drum has been used, dont forget blaze activating too.

just because u dont use one doesnt mean they suck. ur just being ingorant as usual. cocky much? now i see why u and serp argue 

EDIT: NP, oh no i cant seem to connect 8( im getting a 51200 error oO... need to fix that first 8S weird....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh trust me, dont underestimate bellyzards, because if your not expecting one, your team will fade away easily. bellyzard are powerfull if you have the right moves. ofcourse it only leaves them with about 50%-25% HP, but that wont matter one the belly drum has been used, dont forget blaze activating too.
> 
> just because u dont use one doesnt mean they suck. ur just being ingorant as usual. cocky much? now i see why u and serp argue



But with only 100 base speed even with maxed spd and speed nature (it can't hold choice scarf cause it would get stuck to bellydrum) it's only a matter of time if not right away for it to face a faster pokemon and if he gets hit once his whole strategy will crumble if not lose it's chance of even happening. It may be that i'm used to using/facing fast pokes or trick room teams but maxed speed zard rates on my slower pokes list thus him getting attacked is somewhat unavoidable. 

And frankly most decent attacks should hit him for 50%....and most zards i've faced have gone down in 1 hit before getting even 1 attack in (some not even S.effective) thus them using BD seems somewhat funny to me....maybe you got a max Def/HP zard with sub and a speed berry but still...i'm not afraid yet. 

(and with serp we don't "argue"...it's more of a joke/witty non-mean insults  thing lol )


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone need the Rock Polish TM?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> oh trust me, dont underestimate bellyzards, because if your not expecting one, your team will fade away easily. bellyzard are powerfull if you have the right moves. ofcourse it only leaves them with about 50%-25% HP, but that wont matter once the belly drum has been used, dont forget blaze activating too.
> 
> just because u dont use one doesnt mean they suck. ur just being ingorant as usual. cocky much? now i see why u and serp argue
> 
> EDIT: NP, oh no i cant seem to connect 8( im getting a 51200 error oO... need to fix that first 8S weird....



Sadly a Starmie can make charizard think twice before doing that.... choice specs starmie OHKO its most of the time even w/o the drum HP reduction ^^;
But if you are able to pull a Ninjask -> Charizard combo. Then Starmie wont even get the chance x]


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate GTS.

I can't trade any of my Quaza's


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

well dont judge yet unless you've actually used one. and please stop saying that other strat sucks. i have both type of zards and ofcoures, you have to think carefully when you unlease a bellyzard. salac on a speed enhanced zard outruns almost all the 360+ speed pokemons. (and 394 i think, outran a crobat thats for sure). and if a none effective hit can kill a defensive pokemon like dusknoir, gyrados or w/e then sure it is powerful. ofcourse it can die with 1 surf, hell what charizard wont. but who would be stupid enough to go against a water type anyway? thats like sending breloom out to a crobat.

but all im saying it both types can have their advantages. dont just decide on one just because u use only one of its moveset.

and please driek, stop trying to look like the smart1 here, i think every1 knows as much as you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I do recognize it's power but compared to the one i described it's a whole lot weaker/easier to stop. NP was in the unaware/unprepared opponent category....if you try to bellydrum against me/people i face you'll either not even get the chance cause your zard will have too low Hp to do it or will die from the next turn....with the exception of a miss or me sending something that charizard totally owns typewise...which i don't use tons of .
> 
> 
> And beating bug pokes with zard is like beating dragons with ice pokes...nothing to be too proud of / base your opinions on the worth of said pwning poke. Also if your bellyzard did it at 50% or less Hp my regular one could do it without falling that low .
> ...



Truth in the unprepared statement since I never faced Bellyzard before. I never thought it was possible but breeding is made of both Win and Fail in many ways.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

anyone wants to battle?... 6 vs 6 no duplicate items no ubers etc... i'm on the lobby


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Sadly a Starmie can make charizard think twice before doing that.... choice specs starmie OHKO its most of the time even w/o the drum HP reduction ^^;
> But if you are able to pull a Ninjask -> Charizard combo. Then Starmie wont even get the chance x]



u mean starmie is already out? then ninjask does the speedpass? zard would still die, a modest zard wont even kill a starmie...

but if it was a starmie being switched in to a belly zard, then no, once u switch from a bellyzard, its all over.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> well dont judge yet unless you've actually used one. and please stop saying that other strat sucks. i have both type of zards and ofcoures, you have to think carefully when you unlease a bellyzard. salac on a speed enhanced zard outruns almost all the 360+ speed pokemons. (and 394 i think, outran a crobat thats for sure). and if a none effective hit can kill a defensive pokemon like dusknoir, gyrados or w/e then sure it is powerful. ofcourse it can die with 1 surf, hell what charizard wont. but who would be stupid enough to go against a water type anyway? thats like sending breloom out to a crobat.
> 
> but all im saying it both types can have their advantages. dont just decide on one just because u use only one of its moveset.
> 
> and please driek, stop trying to look like the smart1 here, i think every1 knows as much as you.



Yes i've never used one but i've considered it and calculated all of it's options. 

Like the speed berry thing...don't think i don't know anything about it...even by not having one it doesn't mean i don't know how to counter it or how it would play on paper...thus i can judge it....no-one has all 493 pokes fully EVd on a competitive level with all their possible movesets...i don't have a Specsmense yet but give me one and i'll play him like the guy who had it since april 24.... most people do know how to counter or how they would play with stuff that they've never happened to use...or so i'd like to think.

And i think i also admitted it has it's advantages....against slower opponents or opponents who for some reason can't hit something with mediocre (at best) defenses for 50% or people who never saw him before...too bad i don't think that's such a great achievement.

 And i'm just expressing my opinion here i don't try to "look smart"...whatever that translates too... and if everyone knows the same then what i'm speaking about shouldn't stand out at all and should seem like whatever everyone else says when they express their opinions about different pokemon movesets...which i think it does so i don't really get what you mean by me "sounding smart".


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> anyone wants to battle?... 6 vs 6 no duplicate items no ubers etc... i'm on the lobby



Sure, In alreeady


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

@driek: You see, you even said it has advantages, all i said was dont judge unless you've used one. The reason why it ticked me was because i used one and you said that they sucked, and yet youve never used one, thus making me look really bad. 8)

so there you go, just to clear things up.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> u mean starmie is already out? then ninjask does the speedpass? zard would still die, a modest zard wont even kill a starmie...
> 
> but if it was a starmie being switched in to a belly zard, then no, once u switch from a bellyzard, its all over.



Actually I believe that today games are too offensive to let someone get even 1  Bellyzard out. ^^;


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Damn, I forgot about your DDing Tar


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Actually I believe that today games are too offensive to let someone get even 1  Bellyzard out. ^^;



Yes exactly what i was saying.




> @driek: You see, you even said it has advantages, all i said was dont judge unless you've used one. The reason why it ticked me was because i used one and you said that they sucked, and yet youve never used one, thus making me look really bad. 8)
> 
> so there you go, just to clear things up.



I said "bellyzards sucks...ok they doesn't suck but...". I thought you saw that .

 And yeah every poke has some advantages i never said it had none...just not enough for me. And again i know how you'd play it even though i never used one cause i've done my homework about it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

good game... yeah.. it got the chance to dance.. but i was trying my kitty to see how hard it hits... and i think it does... XD...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Actually I believe that today games are too offensive to let someone get even 1  Bellyzard out. ^^;



it all depends 8)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

It hits too hard.

What nature is it?

(and btw, I didn't name the Lucario)


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm I wish to battle one sometimes T_T
DD will you battle me? My pokemons arent as super offense oriented as dreikoo but I would like to see how it fares againts a mixed team ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

i wish i could, but i said earlier that im getting a 51200 error 8S... weird...

EDIT: i think i managed to fix it now 8).. i think >.> we'll see if im online then u knw the rest XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 3, 2007)

Ha Ha I battled that Belly-Zard...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

K then xD Tell me when you are able to battle me.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Wait, Poison is weak against Psychic? OH SHI-


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

@skeets: whats ur thought about it?

@hero: i can go online now 8)

@NP: if ur still around, u still want that breloom?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

K give me a sec


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, btw, im trying some UU pokemon xD if theyre actually any good XD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> @skeets: whats ur thought about it?
> 
> @hero: i can go online now 8)
> 
> @NP: if ur still around, u still want that breloom?



Hell yes, dood. A Very crucial need.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 3, 2007)

Real quick question, does anyone know the move chain that allows squirtle to learn mirror coat?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol, btw, im trying some UU pokemon xD if theyre actually any good XD



cool.. you know.. i'm slowly making Golduck into the OU play XD... people have been using them here now with some weird combos...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

I firmly believe crobat should be an OU....i just don't get why it's an UU....mine has even taken down a Ttar and some others after the Ttar without even EV training...(blind it was you i think right?  )....severely underrated poke.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

What the bloody hell is an OU and UU?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

J said:


> What the bloody hell is an OU and UU?



OverUsed UnderUsed. Pokemon categories...the best ones like Ttar salamence etc are OUs....pokes likw flareon crobat lanturn meganium and a bunch of semiweak (or believed to be semiweak) pokes are UUs.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, Ok, thanks


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol DD vs me

currently I have 3 pokemons left he has 1

We are currently.....blissey fighting 

Lol walls. If I switch I may die @_@


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

omg, just kill me already XDDDDD... swampert wont die from stealth rock XDDD.... or else we'll b here forever xD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Incorrent. Logic tells me that I should wait till your seismic PP is killed....my swampert has around 79 Hp left.... seismic toss will kill it. Switching salamence is not an option either stealth rock will lower me to around 5 HP and then a seismic toss would be fatal.

Edit: Lol critical dragon claw.  So much for logic xDDD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

finally! lol that took ages XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Good battle DD. Though you dint bring the Zard x] Idk if I would be lucky or unlucky if you brought it though...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I firmly believe crobat should be an OU....i just don't get why it's an UU....mine has even taken down a Ttar and some others after the Ttar without even EV training...(blind it was you i think right?  )....severely underrated poke.



You believe in the power of the Crobat, may Megami-sama bless you!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

lol i wanted to test that raticate xDDDD thats y 8)


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 3, 2007)

Mirror Coat squirtle, how?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

egg move i think


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> You believe in the power of the Crobat, may Megami-sama bless you!



Lawl...it's like believing that the sun is hot...crobat kicks major ass...basic stuff.....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lawl...it's like believing that the sun is hot...crobat kicks major ass...basic stuff.....



The first time I ever fought DD, my half EV trained crobat got me in a 20 min stand off against his Milotic and we each had only one poke left. Sure I lost, but I annoyed the hell out of him!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

lol yeah, we were annoying each other with recover and confusion xDDDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol yeah, we were annoying each other with recover and confusion xDDDD



That was some insane fun! XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> The first time I ever fought DD, my half EV trained crobat got me in a 20 min stand off against his Milotic and we each had only one poke left. Sure I lost, but I annoyed the hell out of him!



Did your crobat not have toxic or something?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

.... 20 minutes?  Lol DD did the milotic have Ice beam or surf?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

it did, but i switched out after the 2nd effect i think lol, and it cant kill me with fly x_D... so... we were just annoying each other 83

@hero: yeah it did, but remember i was confused too 8_D


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Did your crobat not have toxic or something?



It had toxic, it was just that after his Milotic hit itself several times. Ice Beam took me out.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> It had toxic, it was just that after his Milotic hit itself several times. Ice Beam took me out.



How did toxic not take it out after 20 minutes? Even if it only did recover it would have gone down after like 10-15 turns. Or did you not use toxic and only used confuse ray cause you saw it hitting itself alot?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Let me clarify because I managed to remember it accurately just now, it was hitting itself but when I was about to use toxic DD switched pokes and I hit that poke instead. Several minutes later I KO it and we're both down to one poke.

I thought he was going to attack so I used protect so I wouldn't make any unnecessary gambles, only to see he used recover and I wasted a protect. The turn he was actually going to attack, I used confuse ray since now it was a gamble either way and I got the snake eyes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Let me clarify because I managed to remember it accurately just now, it was hitting itself but when I was about to use toxic DD switched pokes and I hit that poke instead. Several minutes later I KO it and we're both down to one poke.
> 
> I thought he was going to attack so I used protect so I wouldn't make any unnecessary gambles, only to see he used recover and I wasted a protect. The turn he was actually going to attack, I used confuse ray since now it was a gamble either way and I got the snake eyes.



Replace protect with fly...same effect + strong stab dmg.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Replace protect with fly...same effect + strong stab dmg.



Moveset is Fly, Protect, Toxic, Confuse Ray


----------



## koalakid (Jul 3, 2007)

can i create a gym?(wit a badge)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 3, 2007)

lol no... all the gyms are already owned by some1, u need to challenge them for places


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Moveset is Fly, Protect, Toxic, Confuse Ray



Ah , then replace it with cross poison instead .


----------



## koalakid (Jul 3, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol no... all the gyms are already owned by some1, u need to challenge them for places



ahhh nuts.


----------



## Serp (Jul 3, 2007)

Grass gym-Smoke that shit


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm glad kitsune persuaded me to do this

EDIT: Serp that is sweetness


----------



## Countach (Jul 3, 2007)

i lack pokemanz


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 3, 2007)

Um, can someone make me a Ghost badge? (please?)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Countach said:


> i lack pokemanz



No, you lack cannabis Count


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> No, you lack cannabis Count



I've played Pokemon drunk; never tried stoned...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> I've played Pokemon drunk; never tried stoned...



I miss alcohol T_T


----------



## furious styles (Jul 3, 2007)

the first time i beat the d/p elite four i was stoned out of my mind

i woke up the next morning and said "what the shit i beat the elite four last night?"


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I miss alcohol T_T



Paxil & Vodka don't mix?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a question: What would be a good nature to raise a Squirtle? Im still sorta new to all this


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Artificial_Sunshine said:


> Paxil & Vodka don't mix?



I don't pop pills because I want to, unfortunately I need them. There are times where I intentionally don't take them because i feel enslaved to them.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 3, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> I don't pop pills because I want to, unfortunately I need them. There are times where I intentionally don't take them because i feel enslaved to them.



I have a 'not eating' thing, so they've tried to put me on stuff... Granted, the side effects would've caused weight loss, so they left me as-is...


----------



## R3trograde (Jul 3, 2007)

OK, can someone tell me what the hell an Adherence Scarf is, ie what it is and where I can find one? I hear people on the Smogon forums talking about AG Starmie and I want to know if they're collectively on pot or something, cuz when I looked on GameFAQs and Serebii, neither had Adherence Scarf as an item.


----------



## Davee (Jul 3, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> OK, can someone tell me what the hell an Adherence Scarf is, ie what it is and where I can find one? I hear people on the Smogon forums talking about AG Starmie and I want to know if they're collectively on pot or something, cuz when I looked on GameFAQs and Serebii, neither had Adherence Scarf as an item.



Adherence Scarf is Choice Scarf
You get Choice Scarf from the Exchange Service Corner in Battle Park.
It costs 48 Battle Points (BP)  and you can get BP from completing the Battle Tower.



Battle anyone?


*Spoiler*: __ 




6v6 100 Singles
Sleep Clause
Freeze Clause
Specie Clause
OHKO Clause
Evasion Clause
Uber Clause


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> OK, can someone tell me what the hell an Adherence Scarf is, ie what it is and where I can find one? I hear people on the Smogon forums talking about AG Starmie and I want to know if they're collectively on pot or something, cuz when I looked on GameFAQs and Serebii, neither had Adherence Scarf as an item.



AG is Adherence Glasses aka Choice Specs, and AS is what Davee just said.

Anyone up for some battles, I might be on in a bit.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol davee let us fight. Then later lets fight too duy ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I jhust got back from the Fireworks show.


----------



## Nico (Jul 3, 2007)

judge|dre said:


> the first time i beat the d/p elite four i was stoned out of my mind
> 
> i woke up the next morning and said "what the shit i beat the elite four last night?"



Hans + Pokemon


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

...

Duy what iv/ev is your blissey? I cannot believe my Modest choice specs gengar did only around that damage.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Jeez, it's always so dead here


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Best battle in the history of pokemon. 

Thank you Duy it seems as my team is increiably good. Who woulda though it woulda ended in 1 vs 1 Ttar vs Gengar @_@ That prlz was the game over though.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 3, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ...
> 
> Duy what iv/ev is your blissey? I cannot believe my Modest choice specs gengar did only around that damage.



252 HP, 4 SATK, and 252 SDEF (Calm!!!)

Teehee, she ain't Bold like most Blisseys. Wait a minute I just thought of something, did you CB your Swampert? I'm guessing that's why Earthquake hit my Garchomp so hard and the only good reason why you would Earthquake Garchomp in the first place. Also damn that Critical Hit on my Blissey, ruined my perfect setup for end game,  .

I really wish TTar wasn't so cool, I'd so much rather use Donphan,  .

Edit: You should've sent out Skarm way earlier against TTar, and you should get Hypnosis on Gengar. Gengar vs. TTar would totally be one sided in my favor...my TTar hits 400+ SDEF plus TTar was already paralyzed and if you did had Hypnosis it would've failed.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 3, 2007)

Idk if I should take that as a indirect complement for the great battle or a indirect insult to my team.

But oh well this is just a game ^^ I hope no one takes this seriously.... well if they want self satisfaction which in that case.... please do continue. ^_^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Man, PBR is too easy.  I need a real challenge, like when I face you guys


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

lol, i'll give you a challenge J.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Shit.

I mean Ok, Gimme a sec


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

I REALLY need someone to help make me a Fire Badge. >.> Please.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

Try asking serp, dood.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

J said:


> Holy Shit, Mecha, I'm... tied with you? OH SHIT



You lucky Infernape with Quick Claw was what got me.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Great match Mecha, Can't believe I actually got through some of your poke's


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

J said:


> Great match Mecha, Can't believe I actually got through some of your poke's



If your Infernape was as fast as it should be, you would have won.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

How have you been Mecha?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

^ Been better. But shrug.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 3, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> If your Infernape was as fast as it should be, you would have won.



Yeah, I need to breed another one.  The one I have now is... is... CALM


----------



## Davee (Jul 3, 2007)

@Mecha: There are reasons why they have Sleep clause.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 3, 2007)

I have to balance out my team and raise a whole grass team, compared to this you have it easy for now. Later, no one ever knows.....


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 3, 2007)

Davee said:


> @Mecha: There are reasons why they have Sleep clause.



We don't have it in this forum.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2007)

^He did request it in his match request.

Man, no one here Gengar @ Wide Lens and abuse Hypnosis yet? That shit will tear you up, just like Garchomp @ Bright Powder under Sandstream with Subs+Swords Dance and to what I just learned, Bright Powder is allowed here too.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^He did request it in his match request.
> 
> Man, no one here Gengar @ Wide Lens and abuse Hypnosis yet? That shit will tear you up, just like Garchomp @ Bright Powder under Sandstream with Subs+Swords Dance and to what I just learned, Bright Powder is allowed here too.



Ah, I didn't see it. Well, I guess I'll give up since he did request it and I would be gone without it.


----------



## Davee (Jul 4, 2007)

How much spore PP do you have left anyway?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Davee said:


> How much spore PP do you have left anyway?



PP maxed it so it's like 24 i think.


----------



## Davee (Jul 4, 2007)

How much speed does that breloom have?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Davee said:


> How much speed does that breloom have?



Max speed for a Breloom...any Breloom.


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

I finally got good IVs for my gible but know I need to know what nature to make it for a special sweeper. This shizz keeps me confuzzled.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2007)

^STOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do not make Garchomp become a special sweeper, it shit sucks as one. Garchomp should be Jolly or Adamant and a physical sweeper only.


----------



## Davee (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm sure I could've finished it then.  Anyway, my question was how much did you have left.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Davee said:


> I'm sure I could've finished it then.  Anyway, my question was how much did you have left.



I think there was still about 17 PP left for spore.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^He did request it in his match request.
> 
> Man, no one here Gengar @ Wide Lens and abuse Hypnosis yet? That shit will tear you up, just like Garchomp @ Bright Powder under Sandstream with Subs+Swords Dance and to what I just learned, Bright Powder is allowed here too.


By how much does it raise the accuracy of moves?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2007)

^I am not too sure probably 5 or 10%


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

Rules for the Cannabis Gym have been posted


----------



## Allen89 (Jul 4, 2007)

Excuse me for sounding like some noob, but what's with Breloom. It's fighting grass, weak against fire, pyschic, poison, flying, ice omg.


----------



## Serp (Jul 4, 2007)

but u forget its made of win! unlike sizor fire will rape his ass over and over


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Allen89 said:


> Excuse me for sounding like some noob, but what's with Breloom. It's fighting grass, weak against fire, pyschic, poison, flying, ice omg.



You sound like you've never faced one . It can own whole teams easily if set up correctly and no poke that is there to specifically counter it exists in the opponent's team. I'll give you a clue...look at what moves it's pre-evolution learns that it does not learn.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

serp, is ur gym available yet? oO


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

Like dreikoo said breloom can own your whole team if you arent prepared for it. The move that is used on EVERY Breloom  and makes it popular is...

Spore (EVERY Breloom WILL have it. If it doesnt that Breloom prolly sucks)

This baby is a 100% hit sleep move. Breloom speed isn't the highest but max speed jolly can outspeed Ttar/Gyarados...and I'm sure that you as a smart person would kill any mayor threats to Breloom before sending him out (Starmie Gengar Weavile etc etc)

Lol dont worry about it being weak to many types... it does play a mayor role but if you are able to set up a substitute you just have to spore any incoming threats (Most ppl switch after they have their pokemons sleeping) and BAM that threat is neutralized. ^^ Keep in mind this situation is that if you sent Breloom againts a pokemon that is slower than you or that wont hurt breloom alot. 

Oh yea almost forgot...

Poison heal + Toxic orb combo. If this were in any other pokemon (Blissey LOL) it would be so broken it would be ilegal.

This combo works like this. When toxic orb activates you get poisoned... that sounds bad but Poison heal activates each time you get hurt by poison and instead of decreasing your HP it recovers it ^^ By like 10 % I think it was (Way better than leftys)


----------



## Allen89 (Jul 4, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You sound like you've never faced one . It can own whole teams easily if set up correctly and no poke that is there to specifically counter it exists in the opponent's team. I'll give you a clue...look at what moves it's pre-evolution learns that it does not learn.



You're right, I've never faced one before, though I've never really battled much either . And yeah, i totally forgot about spore, and I didn't know it was a 100% sleep inducing ability, since I thought they would never put such an imbalanced ability in.



Hero's Card said:


> Like dreikoo said breloom can own your whole team if you arent prepared for it. The move that is used on EVERY Breloom  and makes it popular is...
> 
> Spore (EVERY Breloom WILL have it. If it doesnt that Breloom prolly sucks)
> 
> ...



So I get it now. What you're saying is Breloom is the pokemon that will destroy you if you happen to be unlucky enough to be slower then it, which probably some pokemon will be with a Breloom that's been trained properly in speed. And I think Breloom with Mach Punch can even counter Weavile, so that's -1 to a big threat. 

And that combo you mentioned sounds pretty damn haxed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Like dreikoo said breloom can own your whole team if you arent prepared for it. The move that is used on EVERY Breloom  and makes it popular is...
> 
> Spore (EVERY Breloom WILL have it. If it doesnt that Breloom prolly sucks)
> 
> ...



1 poison heal tick is like 2 ticks of leftovers...heals 12.5%.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me Drei. ^^ There you have it Allen. Its 12.5% HP heal recover.... marvelous isn't it?


----------



## Allen89 (Jul 4, 2007)

Sure is, and thanks for the info, never knew there were so many tricks in pokemon.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Actually focus punch and seed bomb would be better for it than match punch cause weavile can be slept too...only exception is breloom being send on a weavile....and if you BP a few speeds on it you're set.

Best counters for it are pokes with insomnia or just taunting it and killing it fast...although most would either fire a focus punch if behind a sub after taunted or just switch .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

gengar is the best counter by far, resists both of its atk, and can just taunt it 8)


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

That thing just laughs at grass pokes.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Speed Boost Breloom is almost unstoppable.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

That is if no one is aware of the sleep clause


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 4, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> That is if no one is aware of the sleep clause



Sleep clause is so gay. And I don't think we have it in the official NF rules.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

hey shadow... i see you're online...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

What's a good nature for a Paras?  I just caught one is the Safari Zone and it's timid


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

lol y would u want a paras oO...



> Sleep clause is so gay. And I don't think we have it in the official NF rules.


i dont like that rule too 8_D but its fair if you think about it, since every1 here has a breloom now 8D


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 4, 2007)

i am suprised not a lot of people use leafeon it has excellent def and atk . what can i do to increase special atk


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't use it since it learns Leaf blade at Lv71 and in real life I only battle with  Lv50's


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 4, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Sleep clause is so gay. And I don't think we have it in the official NF rules.



lol you say it because you have a Breloom, lol XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

uh?.. wasn't the sleep clasue for double battles?... "the player can't induce sleep on more than 1 opponent active pokemon at a time"


anyway... does anybody want to battle?.. i see DD witing for a battle.. are you free?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

oh hi blind, na im not, i was actually waiting for my friend cos im just IV checking ^^'


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

oh... hey shion.. how you did that thing of the chat?... and if you wanna battle please turn off the mic or join me...


----------



## Tash (Jul 4, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^STOP NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do not make Garchomp become a special sweeper, it shit sucks as one. Garchomp should be Jolly or Adamant and a physical sweeper only.



Aw shit now i got to breed for jolly or adamant. But thanks DN


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

is there anyone who wants to battle? ;/__\;... 6 vs 6 singles, no ubers etc...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

blind, can u help me, i need t check my IVs, after that we can battle if u want ^^'

EDIT: dont worry bout it now 83
checked them ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?
I've been breeding for my gym for awhile and I need a brake...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

okay.. that way i'll check some stats too...

Edit: hello?...

hey skeets.. let's battle then...


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 4, 2007)

J said:


> What's a good nature for a Paras?  I just caught one is the Safari Zone and it's timid



Paras can be Impish, Careful, Adamant or Brave.  Timid is kinda of useless since it's slow anyway and doesn't need special attack.  Anyway, make sure it learns spore and X-scissor.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

give me a sec Blind.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Kit, It already knows Spore


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

Going in now,Blind.
Editid yours freeze too?
Lets go again same starters.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

skeets what gym do u own now?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Going in now,Blind.
> Editid yours freeze too?
> Lets go again same starters.



yeah... actually mine went directly to blank screen > PokeCenter...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

Steel.Currently Working on it,should be up in a few days.

Oh and blind I think that was me who slammed the game and it froze...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine is going to take longer.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

ah ok 8) kool, gonna be like the advance champion? XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

You'll see,eventually...
But nothing like his team,which sucked.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Oh and blind I think that was me who slammed the game and it froze...



lol... somehow it didn't show me the error screen it just sent me out XD...

hey DD... i'm free now... i'll be waiting...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 4, 2007)

Make it count Skeets, you have a good arsenal.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

blind, gimme an hour 8_D just gonna test this pokemon out ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

lol.. i've been ditched ... anyone wants to fight?...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

i wanna try raticate again xD.... xDDDD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

Finally, I have a Sub-Puncher.

Too bad Toxicroak has a bad Nature (Bashful)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

blind,im finaly ready ^^

lets try some new pokes out 83


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

lol gg blind 8D played too much with my raticate XD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

my kitty is fearsome... it brought down a garchomp lol...

when you did endeavour the first time i knew what your plan was... but i couldn't do anything but getting hit by it T/___\T...

does your rat have a plan to fight steel?.. i can't quite figure something but hypno-bite like there's no tomorrow =P...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

lol xD hypnotising kitty xD

EDIT: fighting steel? i just use him for starters really ^^' he can be used for anything 8) but he's a 1 off pokemon x_D...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

much better than attract now that i've tried it on a real fight... and she kills substitutes too ... i'm gonna use a king's rock to give it a chance (or five) of activating...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

wanna battle again? diff pokes?
i wanna test some more 83, figure which team works best 8)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

okay... i'll go in with diff pokes too...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm does anyone want to battle? ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

heeeey, i thought u were using diff pokes >.>

EDIT: sorry, had to, all my pokemon were different... i wasnt expecting thesame thing >.>


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

uh?... but you know i only have 10 pokemon for battle... unless you count my other golduck my other 2 tyrannitars and my other 2 persians... it was going to be the same... fake out and everything... it's the move i decided to leave on all my persians to kill things that survive with 1 hp...

Edit: i used the infernape again right? XP... i'm used to it now.. it's my only special sweeper ... please forgive me for not making more different ones ./__\.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

lol sorry u cudve said earlier x_D... all the pokes i had with me were for stalling, ofcourse that wont work on any of ur pokemons x_D


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

i still could've lost you know... never give up... don't you thik i got scared as hell when i saw a semi-uber? D:... i only kept going cause i believed that my snipering could take it down XP...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

lol uxie is the crappest out of the three... did u see ow much it did with uturn? lol x_D... i only use it for stealth rock purpose... the rest of the team would just be bait to either pokemon x_D swampter and so on...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

*battle/trade pokemon*



Duy Nguyen said:


> Same here, I can't wait for Diamond and Pearl to come out.
> 
> I remember when Pokemon hit America. I was all over the cards and the game. I hope it comes out soon, but then again I'm dead broke right now. Maybe I should ask my girlfriend to get it for me, I hope she doesn't think I'm weird for getting a Pokemon game...[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654

im looking for
pokemon: mudkip, tododile, and shiny bug pokemon
items: dawn stones, heart scales 

let me know the time and day


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm does anyone want to battle? ^^



attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654

im looking for
pokemon: mudkip, tododile, and shiny bug pokemon
items: dawn stones, heart scales 

let me know the time and day


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 4, 2007)

how many times do u have to post the same massage oO...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 4, 2007)

Sleep Clause is not gay.

There are many things in Pokemon that I think the creator should've fixed a long time ago or is totally broken. Sleep for one is one of those broken game mechanics. Sleeping just cripples you for a random amount of time, which turns the game stale and random. I would love it if they made sleep breakable upon hit or after a certain amount of time (like Rest). I also think critical hits and frozen is stupid as hell too, but I'll leave that out of this because I'm sure no one wants to hear it right now.

Lets scroll through a battle using one of the best sleepers in the game...Gengar.

Gengar @ Wide Lens I forget but the item gives it an increased accuracy to Hypnosis, I'm just not sure by how much.

Gengar will outrun loads of stuff just for everyone's information. Just don't start out with it because Weavile will kill you for free. So lets say Gengar found a way to come in safely.

Gengar uses Hypnosis and sleeps that Pokemon
From here if Sleep Clause isn't in place, Gengar can Hypnosis again
The other guy switch out in fear of getting owned while asleep
Oh SNAPS!!!! Gengar just slept the incoming Pokemon

Here on out...the other guy is aware that you will do it again, so it's ambiguous but it's pretty damn safe that Gengar can Hypnosis again for the hell of it.

Gengar can easily sleep 2-3 if not all of your Pokemon if it wanted to. Leaving you with a team of crippled Pokemon, and since they're all fucked through sleep the other guy can send in something like Gyarados or TTar to Dragon Dance up and we all know 3-4 DDs is enough to obliterate teams.

This was one of the reason why I might just stop playing Pokemon all together, because randomness equals shit to me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

Hypnosis has 70% accuracy... misses usually on critical moments... now leaf blade... that is a broken attack... well... they threw off the balance a bit XD...

anyone wants to fight?...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

I need wide lens :/ Anyone has them?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

until som one will trade with me


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

attention all trainers!!!! i wana trade
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654

im looking for
pokemon: mudkip, tododile, and shiny bug pokemon
items: dawn stones, heart scales 

let me know the time and day


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jul 4, 2007)

Blind I'll fight you. I'm on right now.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

hey mechawolf, kitsume, come out come out where ever you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

come to the lobby then.. i'll be waiting... 6 vs 6 no legeneds no double items etc...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> Blind I'll fight you. I'm on right now.



who the heck are you?????????????? whats your freind code


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

whats taking so long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

Stop posting like that please...

@Dotaitos: it's the first time i manage to do something like this @/__\@...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

Dude, Shut the fuck up.  Ok, We'll get to you soon, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Dotaitos16z (Jul 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> it's the first time i manage to do something like this @/__\@...



O_o I came at you blind from boredness. And pretty much the only pokemon that I have EV trained is my Typhlosion. o_O


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Hypnosis has 70% accuracy... misses usually on critical moments... now leaf blade... that is a broken attack... well... they threw off the balance a bit XD...
> 
> anyone wants to fight?...



ill fight you blind   lets go

Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

Dotaitos16z said:


> O_o I came at you blind from boredness. And pretty much the only pokemon that I have EV trained is my Typhlosion. o_O


lol, I've only EV'd four.

Manaphy, Tyranitar, Infernape, and Staraptor


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles?

And I agree with you Duy,Breloom was just as broken.People needed to bring certain pokes just so that Breloom wouldn't spore everyone to death.Wide lens Gengar,wow...

Solid Rock is Broken...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

hey skeets... did we fought today? ?... if not come to the lobby...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

We did,do you still want to?
I'm using a different team all together.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

i can't remember @/___\@... but i'll mostly use what i have... so let's play... it's better than waiting...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 4, 2007)

hey skeets, blind,  ill fight you lets go!!!!
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Jazz (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm thinking it's not wise to trade an Adamant Regigas


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 4, 2007)

goood game skeets XDDDDDD... i aaaaalmost bring down the blissey lol... what was the last one?... don't think i could've survived til then...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 4, 2007)

Tyranitar,didn't want it to get put to sleep...


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jul 5, 2007)

I am not dead guys...I was just really sick in the hospital....

And yes, I did play Pokemon while I was there 
And apparently we got PBR now too...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 5, 2007)

Lol welcome back Yoshi ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 5, 2007)

8O does a choice scarf adamant garchomp outrun a starmie? +50% in speed right? so something like 450+ speed?

and does the +sdef on sandstorm work only on rock types?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

Yoshitsune said:


> I am not dead guys...I was just really sick in the hospital....
> 
> And yes, I did play Pokemon while I was there
> And apparently we got PBR now too...



Hey dude how are you? (and how's my badge?  )





Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O does a choice scarf adamant garchomp outrun a starmie? +50% in speed right? so something like 450+ speed?
> 
> and does the +sdef on sandstorm work only on rock types?



CS chomb outruns anything without spd boost except max spd speed form doexys and ninjask i think. And yeah the Sdef is only for rock types.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 5, 2007)

i haven't posted in here for a while... i know this seems lame but what poke do you think reprasents you...

i think i'm a... magikarp... weak and pointless lol XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 5, 2007)

@driek: ah! i c i c... cheers

@DC: erm... hmm  a gallade!  not, i dunno xDDDD


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

death-child said:


> i haven't posted in here for a while... i know this seems lame but what poke do you think reprasents you...
> 
> i think i'm a... magikarp... weak and pointless lol XD



Lugia.... a legendary pacifist but beware if i get mad .


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 5, 2007)

lol true... i couldn't think of anything but magikarp at the time so i just put him, but i really think i'm... Jolteon, enegtic, loyal (dog), a good companyon, prefers fun more than fighting... that's all i can think of now lol XD


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 5, 2007)

hey any one want to battle i need practice
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

Since some were wondering i checked it. Turns out wide lens increases accuracy by 10%. So if a move has 70% accuracy it now becomes 77%.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

What gyrados is better, jolly or adamant.

Is it me or is it easy to rip off serebii members.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

It is so easy.  I got a Gallade for my shitty Heracross.

And Adamant is better for Gyarados.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok cool.

I know, I just got a shiny magikarp off there, it was jolly nature, but the IV's however -_-.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

What IV was dominant?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

The speed I think, it was in its 20s, but meh, I will still train it.

BTW whats the best porygon I should train.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Modest.  Even though that list had it have only two real attacks (Damaging)  You could paralyze his entire team with Thunder wave, and keep going at it because of Recover.

Plus... I got a shiny Kricketune from some guy at Serebii @_@

I just traded the three (Crappy) Regi's to get it along with TM51


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

lmao, you gotta love tose n00bs.

Ok, Modest it is, now to start breeding for it , or i could just ask on serebii, but that would be too easy.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I'm going in for the nigh impossible.  A Good (ATK) Natured Bagon.

But I think you could get one on Serebii.  What's your Username there anyway?  I'm J-San since J was "Too short"


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

They prolly just cloned or hacked those stuff...i find it hard to believe they just gave em away.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Basically everyone clones their stuff there.  I wish I could get cloning to work V_V


----------



## Tash (Jul 5, 2007)

I wouldnt clone anything next thing u know ur DS will burn out. It does some type of corruption to the system right.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

The guy wanted a Lugia level 100, I had one so I figured why not clone it and trade him.

At above poster - With D/P they use a double saving system, so it makes sure 1 save file is there if one is currpted, kind of like thew 3rd gen save system but better.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, but the game has two save files so it won't be deleted.

And It seems I'm getting the Dragon Dancing, Adamant (Or Lonely, or Naughty) Bagon, but at an equal (or greater) price.

MY ADAMANT REGIGIGAS!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> The guy wanted a Lugia level 100, I had one so I figured why not clone it and trade him.
> 
> At above poster - With D/P they use a double saving system, so it makes sure 1 save file is there if one is currpted, kind of like thew 3rd gen save system but better.



You're lucky.  I get practically raped by IM's asking if I'll trade my Shiny Lugia.

EDIT:  My bagon is gonna be kickass. It's Adamant, with Aerial Ace, Dragon Claw, and Dragon Dance.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 5, 2007)

grrr... again with this?... can't people effort?...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 5, 2007)

effot?

10 char


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2007)

J-san said:


> Yes, but the game has two save files so it won't be deleted.
> 
> And It seems I'm getting the Dragon Dancing, Adamant (Or Lonely, or Naughty) Bagon, but at an equal (or greater) price.
> 
> MY ADAMANT REGIGIGAS!



Lawl that's just funny...you know they prolly just had a female adamant mence hold and everstone right? . Totaly not worth an adamant regigigas...unless that bagon has like godly IVs.


----------



## Tash (Jul 5, 2007)

I imagine the guys on seribii are getting laughs from that one.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

Nope, people there would trade a Shiny Rayquaza for a Shiny Bidoof


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 5, 2007)

you can't take them seriously... and thats what i wish we could prevent from happening here...

Support Legit Play and one day your effort will be rewarded...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

online wont work here 

I got a wireless access point, it finds it but then it wont connect


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 5, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> online wont work here
> 
> I got a wireless access point, it finds it but then it wont connect



Maybe it's the channel... what error do you get?...

if you can go into the router/wireless acces configuration be sure to have it on channel 1 or 11... (it happened to me)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

It isn't a router, its this white thingy that I got with my asus motherboard

its set to channel 1

and I get a 52000


----------



## Tash (Jul 5, 2007)

yea its a pain in the arse to deal with wifi problems


----------



## R3trograde (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm looking for opinions, I've bred two Yanma and have to decide which one to choose. I'm looking at a set with protect, hypnosis, Bug Buzz and Air Slash, possibly replacing Hypnosis with the HP Ground with 70 BP I bred. I have to decide based on EVs - 

Yanma #1              
    2                           
    7                           
    27                        
    31                          
    2                           
    27                          

Yanma #2
     12
     17
     17
     22
     12
     27
(Speed is last).

Basically should I go with the Yanma with the superior Sp. Attack stat and pass up the more well-rounded one with decent Sp. Def and and Def, or the well-rounded one?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 5, 2007)

I think I'm getting sick of Pokemon.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 5, 2007)

thats because u win to much mecha


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 5, 2007)

go to help you find Wi-Fi hotspots to find out the problem


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 5, 2007)

Death-Child, we have never battle. Let us battle.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 5, 2007)

He's Offline

  8 Badges. You can steal a Gym from anyone.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 5, 2007)

Mecha which gym are you going to take over? ^^

I think I'll go and take on Tach's gym when I have 1 more badge (2 more if the one Kit gave me doesnt count)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't think it does, Hero.  Might as well replace it with tthe original


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone here want to battle? Well not battle, I just need to check the IVs of some adament larvitars I breeded. I dont have a battle team yet


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm bored, anyone want to battle?

I'll be in the lobby.

These are the rules I like to go by...
Sleep Clause
No Ubers
No Bright Powder and Lax Incense
Item Clause is not required


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> I don't think it does, Hero.  Might as well replace it with tthe original



Yea :/ I hope someone could help me take them all and make it into 1 image while removing the current one and adding the shiny one.

Halcyon i'll help ya I need to check some IV too ^^


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome my FCs in my sig. Ill be in lobby soon


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

^Halcyon I added you if you want to head on in and battle.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll battle you Duy.Don't expect much since I wont be using my competitive team.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> I think I'm getting sick of Pokemon.



hey mecha lets battle

Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 6, 2007)

who does not want to battle?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone up for a battle im bored too
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> ^Halcyon I added you if you want to head on in and battle.



If you mean IV checking then Im in. I dont have any battle worthy pokes yet, still breeding for some


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 6, 2007)

Does anyone want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Ill battle ya alcazar ^^


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 6, 2007)

See you in lobby Hero.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2007)

The Prinny is back from playing a few rounds of UFS. Update: I have begun working on my gym team.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

GG Skeets, made a little too many mistakes that match on my part. Like forgetting to Taunt when I had to for Gyarados and near the end I should've sacrificed TTar instead of Blissey since I could've gotten off a Twave.

But all went well when I saw Ice Punch...that just screamed CSchomp Outrage GOGOGOGO!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone want a 3v3 battle?  It's aminly to test my Salamence.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> GG Skeets, made a little too many mistakes that match on my part. Like forgetting to Taunt when I had to for Gyarados and near the end I should've sacrificed TTar instead of Blissey since I could've gotten off a Twave.
> 
> But all went well when I saw Ice Punch...that just screamed CSchomp Outrage GOGOGOGO!!!


Yeah,GG.CSchomp is the new thing eh?
Did your T-Tar have Choice Band?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 6, 2007)

GG Hero. Looks like I need to make some changes in my lineup.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Yea thank you too ^^ Now I have a effective (Risky due to sandstorms) way to counter... well you know who  :]


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2007)

If anyone else wanna battle I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

^Yea my TTar was running CB. That's why I might consider using Hippowdon, since that's the only real counter to TTar nowadays and it can take a hit from a CBed Crunch plus heal it off.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Hippowdon?  THIS IS TYRANITAR TOWN MUTHAFUCKA!


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Yeah,GG.CSchomp is the new thing eh?
> Did your T-Tar have Choice Band?



Okay stupid question that needs clarity, but It's probably self-explanitory. The acronym CS stands for Choice Scarf not Choice Specs right? Or is it interchangable?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

^Interchangeable, that's why a lot of people just say CGmence or Smence but I still call it a CSmence.

I guess you just have to know what's up.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

That remids me, What item should I attach to a Physical Salamence?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

^Leftovers or Life Orb and maybe even Expert Belt.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, I'll set it to Leftovers.  Man, now I gotta max out it's Attack stat (V_V)


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> Hippowdon?  THIS IS TYRANITAR TOWN MUTHAFUCKA!



hey dude calm down its not that serious and by the way 

tyranitar *sucks!!!*


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure everyone knew I was Joking


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

@ Arcane. Lol lets fight I'm sure that I can own you with my Ttar <3


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, that's two shinies for some of my crappy pokemon (In this case, my Electivire)


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol so it was a trade between crappy pokemons?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

No, well yes, but the Shinies are for novelty purposes (Ripping the users of Serebii off)


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> @ Arcane. Lol lets fight I'm sure that I can own you with my Ttar <3



anytime Hero. but right now i dont have a wifi connection where im currently at. the best tme for me would be tommorow say.... 1:00pm- 12:00am
ill give you my FC later if you didnt see it all ready.

i got your FC


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> No, well yes, but the Shinies are for novelty purposes (Ripping the users of Serebii off)



Lol J +rep for owning.



> anytime Hero. but right now i dont have a wifi connection where im currently at. the best tme for me would be tommorow say.... 1:00pm- 12:00am
> ill give you my FC later if you didnt see it all ready.
> 
> i got your FC



Sure thing :0


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice, Now I'm working on a Shiny Salamence XD

Serebii fucking rocks when you have the right Pokemon.

EDIT:  Is it me, or do PBR Pikachu's sell like Hotcakes there?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

death-child said:


> go to help you find Wi-Fi hotspots to find out the problem



the site doesn't have my wireless access point thing


Odd thing is

Metroid prime hunters worked but not pokemon  

using it for my wii works too


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

^Send Pokemon in for repair?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> Nice, Now I'm working on a Shiny Salamence XD
> 
> Serebii fucking rocks when you have the right Pokemon.
> 
> EDIT:  Is it me, or do PBR Pikachu's sell like Hotcakes there?



What shinies did you get from them?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> ^Send Pokemon in for repair?



ITs a american import


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Have you tried checking "wireless router help"? ^^ ( 99.99% chances that yes ._.)

Even though sometimes their instructions are like innacurate every basichelp should be there. Maybe you can try e-mailing or asking someone here to help you? ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> What shinies did you get from them?



Primeape and Kricketune


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2007)

I have just noticed, most of my best pokes are in pokeballs, weird isn't it, must have been the countless breeding.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> I have just noticed, most of my best pokes are in pokeballs, weird isn't it, must have been the countless breeding.



Lawl...with the exception of legends they all should be in pokeballs or they wouldn't be truly your "best" ones .


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2007)

yep, most of my legendaries are in ultraballs, great balls, dusk balls and master balls(legenary dogs and Lati@)  

Anyways, I want to train a weavile but is this a good set.

Weavile @ Focus Sash
Nature: Jolly (+Speed, -Sp.Atk)
EVs: 40 HP, 252 Atk, 218 Spd
- Swords Dance
- Ice Punch
- Night Slash
- Brick Break


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> yep, most of my legendaries are in ultraballs, great balls, dusk balls and master balls(legenary dogs and Lati@)
> 
> Anyways, I want to train a weavile but is this a good set.
> 
> ...



Max out it's speed. Hp isn't needed for it at all. (much more with focus sash)
And replace SD with either pursuit or aerial ace....weavile covers types so well it most likely won't need the added attack...at least mine doesn't. (it's jolly too but it has max att and spd IVs and i give it expert belt or life orb to hold cause any poke faster than it most likely won't be able to 1hko it and i love finishing off fighting pokes with aerial ace after lurring em to attack )


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, I will max out his speed, oh I can't wait to own people with it .

Now have have to go and breed for , sign, anoher day, another pokemon in a pokeball....83(-_-)

Edit - Whart do people thin k of cloning, is it stealing, illigal, wrong.

Do you agree with what the anti cloners are saying.

here


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 6, 2007)

^About your Weavile.

Weavile @ Expert Belt or Choice Band
EVs: 4 HP, 252 ATK, 252 SPD (Jolly)
-Brick Break
-Ice Punch or Ice Shard
-Night Slash
-Pursuit

Pursuit is a big must on Weavile, it'll assure you a kill on Gengar, Alakazam, Starmie, and some other regardless if they switch out or not. I think it'll OHKO Azelf regardless too. The Swords Dance set is not the best thing in the world due to Weavile's shitty defenses and even if it did live through a Focus Sash you forget how common TTar is in standard play.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 6, 2007)

Hmmm, good set, I will use that.

Finally, a jolly sneasal, now for IV's .


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles? Before I start breeding again...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 6, 2007)

Im a new player, just got my DS, pokemon diamond, and wifi... friend code is 0902 9877 9693, cant do much yet highest level pokemon is only lvl 28 lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Ok, I will max out his speed, oh I can't wait to own people with it .
> 
> Now have have to go and breed for , sign, anoher day, another pokemon in a pokeball....83(-_-)
> 
> ...



Lol. ^^; **


----------



## Hylian (Jul 6, 2007)

anyone got a Ho-oh?? it's one of my favorite legendaries, but it's impossible to
get without cheating or something..


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Rinku said:


> anyone got a Ho-oh?? it's one of my favorite legendaries, but it's impossible to
> get without cheating or something..



Actually you get it from nintendo events and pokemon coloseum. Nothing except D/P event legends are unobtainable so don't rush to call people with ho-ohs cheaters.


edit: I read that thread about the cloning and i agree with what the anti cloners say...some of the pro cloners use excuses same as the hackers basically..."oh the event is too far away" "oh it's too hard to get event pokes "etc. I never went to an event but i traded legit legends or rare pokes for legit event pokes and i never had to leave my house so all that kind of excuses it basically bull. If you can't legitily obtain something...then you do not deserve having it no matter if your friend cloned or hacked it for you...YOU didn't earn it.

Simply put....earn your shit , put an effort into obtaining em...you'll be rewarded by them actually being worth something and amounting to something.


----------



## Hylian (Jul 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually you get it from nintendo events and pokemon coloseum. Nothing except D/P event legends are unobtainable so don't rush to call people with ho-ohs cheaters.



oh i didnt know u could get it in coluseum..if only i didnt sell it. and i didnt mean to call them cheaters (or at least in a negative way)

i thought it was only obtainable through nintendo events, which i never see around here


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Rinku said:


> oh i didnt know u could get it in coluseum..if only i didnt sell it. and i didnt mean to call them cheaters (or at least in a negative way)
> 
> i thought it was only obtainable through nintendo events, which i never see around here



After you purify all shadow pokemon and beat the 100 trainer tower mode you get a ho-oh in coloseum. (and there's only a negative way to call someone a cheater...in pokemon atleast )

Lugia is obtained in the gale of darkness game btw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Actually you get it from nintendo events and pokemon coloseum. Nothing except D/P event legends are unobtainable so don't rush to call people with ho-ohs cheaters.
> 
> 
> edit: I read that thread about the cloning and i agree with what the anti cloners say...some of the pro cloners use excuses same as the hackers basically..."oh the event is too far away" "oh it's too hard to get event pokes "etc. I never went to an event but i traded legit legends or rare pokes for legit event pokes and i never had to leave my house so all that kind of excuses it basically bull. If you can't legitily obtain something...then you do not deserve having it no matter if your friend cloned or hacked it for you...YOU didn't earn it.
> ...




ok please tell me where there is a pokemon event in my country

oh wait there never has been one

oh yeah where are those psyducks that you need to cure, I completely forgot where they are


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ok please tell me where there is a pokemon event in my country
> *I never went to an event but i traded legit legends or rare pokes for legit event pokes and i never had to even leave my house *



Ignore basic point-making sentences much?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ok please tell me where there is a pokemon event in my country
> 
> oh wait there never has been one
> 
> oh yeah where are those psyducks that you need to cure, I completely forgot where they are



Hi Vegitto.  Those duckies are north of Solaceon Town (the breeding town, with the pokemon day care and the unknown cave etc.).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

if I may ask

whats up with those badges I See in some people's sigs


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> if I may ask
> 
> whats up with those badges I See in some people's sigs



You get them after you beat some of the gym leaders here on NF. You can find the gyms if you scroll down here in the online gaming section.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

EDIT:  Anyone got TM71?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 6, 2007)

J-san said:


> Anyone want to battle?
> 
> EDIT:  Anyone got TM71?


yea I do.............


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Would you like to trade for it?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 6, 2007)

what do u have?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> You get them after you beat some of the gym leaders here on NF. You can find the gyms if you scroll down here in the online gaming section.



I shall never have one


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Im a new player, just got my DS, pokemon diamond, and wifi... friend code is 0902 9877 9693, cant do much yet highest level pokemon is only lvl 28 lol.



Dont worry wi-fi makes them level 50 or 100 for the match.  
Only thing you have to worry is EV spread, movesets, natures, Iv's, hold items and strategies... @_@;


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

What would you like, Basye?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 6, 2007)

For example there was an event that was touring Nationwide in the US called "Pokemon Rocks America". They were giving away the Mystic Ticket which allowed people to access Navel Island (in FrLg) which had both Lugia and Ho-Oh (in their respective areas). I went to the one in Arizona (which is where I live btw) early with a good friend back when we were still playing the poke TCG. Basically before the event even started.

We waited for at least half an hour before the doors opened and i got in, got my shit, owned some people with my friend's unlimited deck, waited, owned noobs with my half EV trained pokes, got a Metang with refresh which Nintendo was giving out, and got random stuff. You don't get to do that kind kind of stuff by hacking


----------



## Jazz (Jul 6, 2007)

Still need TM71 guys


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 6, 2007)

um u have expert belt?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Lol it seems ALOT of people are having problems with that part.



> Back in Veilstone City, head on over to the giant black building in the
> northeast corner of town. That's the Veilstone Galactic Building, and right
> now, you're out of luck, because there's no way to get past the locked door
> that's inside. However, there's a clumsy Team Galactic member outside of the
> ...



I hope that helps ^^ thats inmediately after you go to the lake.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 6, 2007)

Can someone help me with my team? So far im using 

Luxio
Gastly
monferno
psyduck
staravia
Budew  cant get him to evolve


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 6, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Can someone help me with my team? So far im using
> 
> Luxio
> Gastly
> ...


lololololololololol..... first of all budew evoles through happiness ,second go to 
serebbii.net,and third why psyduck?!?!?!?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 6, 2007)

Posting to see next page.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Can someone help me with my team? So far im using
> 
> Luxio
> Gastly
> ...



Once you get to the daycare place give em a magicarp and an abra. (the guy in there with the glasses gives you an app that allows you to see the levels of pokemon in the daycare) go up and down in that route with the bike for a long time untill abra is lvl 17 and the magicarp is lvl 19 and take em out. Evolve each one  level (by either giving em exp share to hold or switching em in a battle and then instant switch out so they'll get exp) and you'll have a great arsenal for your game...replace gastly and psyduck with gyarados and kadabra/alakazam.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 7, 2007)

YEs I do Basye


----------



## Jazz (Jul 7, 2007)

Jesus, this thread has been dead the past two days


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone have time for an Iv check?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

J-san said:


> Jesus, this thread has been dead the past two days



I contribute it to PBR being released combined with people taking vacations etc...


Halcyon go to serebii's IV calculator to check IVs. (poke needs to be lvl 50ish for accurate results)


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 7, 2007)

Hehe thats the bad part. I was planning on checking my newly breeded adamant larvitars


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 7, 2007)

Someone around that can battle me? I need to test my internet wifi thing.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah sure.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 7, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Yeah sure.




Ok, let me get on.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

can some1 battle me? i need to check my IVs, not an actual battle ^^' 8_D


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can some1 battle me? i need to check my IVs, not an actual battle ^^' 8_D


yeah ill battle you dynamic
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

btw, im not actually battling ^^' i just need to check the stats of some pokemon at lvl 100, then once im done, just switch off the game 8_D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry, Kit. I got dis. Guess this new connection is not that stable.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

are u willing to do that? im just gonna switch off when im done ^^'


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> btw, im not actually battling ^^' i just need to check the stats of some pokemon at lvl 100, then once im done, just switch off the game 8_D


oh well................ ok


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

any one up for a battle, i need to test this new squad.
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

are u willing to do that?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> are u willing to do that?


why not lets go
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

oops, sorry dont worry anymore xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Anyone wanna have a quick battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

skeets can u go online?i need to check IVs XDDDD
i thought i finished, but my friend decided to leave me Y_Y


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone wanna have a quick battle?


yeah lets go 
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Let me add you.

DD I have my friends DS so add this FC. 5240 8440 5548 name's GRUM.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

alright cheers


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

DD did you add my friend's FC?
Check above.

Arcane I don't see you,did you add me?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

oh, do u have a new 1? oO... i swear i have u already xD

EDIT: im inside on standby


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah, but let me check, cause i dont see you


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Add my friends FC:5240 8440 5548 name's GRUM
I have his DS so you can check ivs all you want I'll just leave it there.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

skeets i c u, 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Look above! add my friend's DS FC!


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

oh ok cool 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

ok...doesnt seem to be working on either of us oO


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

DD you host.
EDIT: Keep trying it should work.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

hes not there nemore @_@


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Just connect to me after my battle...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

ok, ill wait for u 8)

EDIT: why is this happening now! Y_Y...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

@skeets
lets go again
after you battle DD
nlce metagross bty


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

@skeets, no, oO... this was working earlier when i tried it just before u battled oO

EDIT: i think its going nowhere @_@... stupid wifi.......


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

ok, ill try again after

and ill try with arcane to, if u dont mind arcane


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

Hallo everyone whats the update


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

hey serp
can u help me check my IVs?
just go online and battle me at lvl 100 (not battling exactly, just gonna switch off after i checked the stats)


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

i would but due to my wifi being over fuck lately if u remember, i d/c all my wifi stuff  sorry


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

8( i cant connect with the others either... is it a UK thing? xD

EDIT: arcane,can u try if u can connect?

EDIT2: oO... me and arcane connected straight away


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe becos our wifi need to travel further through the net, therefore it has more chance to get messed. e.g if a piece of string is strecthed it has more space for it to be cut. 
 are you getting any of this.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

maybe 8(... lol

edit: arcane, thanks very much for ur help ^^


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

@ DD,   sure  hope you can fix your wifi problem

i had to deal with the same thing near where i live


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

DD...just use those pokes in PBR..they'll autolvl to 50 and you can check their IVs.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

does it take longer in PBR?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

Anybody else wanna battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> does it take longer in PBR?



Longer to do what? Just battle a coloseum with lvl 50 rules and tada....faster than feeding candies actually lol.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 7, 2007)

the whole process basically xD
erm, thats the same thing i do on wifi, 'cept on lvl 100.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> the whole process basically xD
> erm, thats the same thing i do on wifi, 'cept on lvl 100.



Well...just 1 upload is all it takes...unless for some reason you need to give em items too...with just 1 upload all your pokes are transfered...you just have to equip your trainer cards with the pokes you wanna check and that doesn't take long.


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

i want PBR, does it even have a story mode or are you use pay like £40 for a 3d battle tower 
Hi Dre!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Serp said:


> i want PBR, does it even have a story mode or are you use pay like ?40 for a 3d battle tower
> Hi Dre!



It has a few coloseums but they were way too easy for me...what you pay for is the random wifi which is really godly.


And...ummm...HI!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

If anyone wants to battle I'll be waiting in the lobby...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 7, 2007)

Battle anyone? I'm in the lobby


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

so its is a 3D battle tower


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 7, 2007)

J what's your FC? I haven't battled you yet.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 7, 2007)

Gimme 5 minutes,  Skeets


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

anybody have any duskstones they dont need


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 7, 2007)

dusk stone?

.... never freakin heard of one in the game.

Ill see if I have one though, just for the hell of it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> dusk stone?
> 
> .... never freakin heard of one in the game.
> 
> Ill see if I have one though, just for the hell of it.



It's the item that evolves murkrow and mismagius.


----------



## Serp (Jul 7, 2007)

i have some, i would give it but my wifi is messed


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 7, 2007)

Hmm anyone want to battle?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Hmm anyone want to battle?



hey hero lets go
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh k arcane  sorry for the late reply ><


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

good ill be in the lobby
Diamond FC 3866 4582 8654


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 7, 2007)

6 vs 6
No legends
single?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

@hero
nice battle 
btw do you have a mudkip and/or some dusk stones


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 7, 2007)

I have a dusk stone if you want one


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> I have a dusk stone if you want one


name some thing you want for 1 stone unless youll give it for free


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 7, 2007)

Well the only thing I want is the Stealth Rock TM. If you don't have that I don't mind giving you one for free.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2007)

yes i have a stealth rock tm


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 7, 2007)

ok. sorry for the late responce I played Gundam Warriors. Anyway, when do you want to do the trade


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle? I wanna do something besides breeding...


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Longer to do what? Just battle a coloseum with lvl 50 rules and tada....faster than feeding candies actually lol.



Ooh, I hadn't even thought of that. That'll be useful since I've got bunches of low level Pokemon that still need to have their IVs checked. After I get an accurate assessment, it'll be slightly easier to choose the Pokemon that'll be released.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Ooh, I hadn't even thought of that. That'll be useful since I've got bunches of low level Pokemon that still need to have their IVs checked. After I get an accurate assessment, it'll be slightly easier to choose the Pokemon that'll be released.



Go to gamefaqs, if you have an account there and go to the training board. There is usually someone willing to have an IV battle. Most accurate way of course is to autolevel to 100 and then check from there.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Battle anyone that I haven't battled in a long time or never?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone that I haven't battled in a long time or never?



I'm bored. I'll battle you
6vs6 Tournament Rules


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

K awesome.

6 vs 6
no legends
single
species clause? (No same pokemon xD)

^^


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> K awesome.
> 
> 6 vs 6
> no legends
> ...


Yups
What's your OT?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

OT....?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> OT....?


What's your ingame name?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

It isnt necesary having the same name as mine...  You can name me Hero(or anything else) if you want


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> It isnt necesary having the same name as mine...  You can name me Hero(or anything else) if you want



Oh ok. Sorry I recently got Wifi, and I've just started to use it :\


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Dont worry. The more you play the more you learn ^^ Best of luck for both.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Rofl...
done in by my own sandstorm 

I messed up bad. I should have switched to Ttar in our little loop. Would have beaten you if i still had infernape :\


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Intense battle Jiraiya ^^ and lol yea sandstorm is a double edge sword But I though I was going to lose you had like 4 pokemons left and I only had swampert @___@
I'm glad that that last pokemon was Jolteon.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Intense battle Jiraiya ^^ and lol yea sandstorm is a double edge sword But I though I was going to lose you had like 4 pokemons left and I only had swampert @___@
> I'm glad that that last pokemon was Jolteon.


Thanks for the great game. So far I've only been battling my newbie freinds and doing BT battles


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

can sum1 IV check with me...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Question.

Sandstorm only gives the spdef boost to rock types?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 8, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Question.
> 
> Sandstorm only gives the spdef boost to rock types?


Yes that's correct. I'm not sure whether or not this applies to Hail and Ice types or if Sandstorm gives synergy to Stone Edge, like how Hail does with blizzard. I'm pretty sure it does since 90% of the time Stone Edge hits for me.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

sandstorm = +sdef of rock types
hail = +accuracy of blizzard
raindance = +accuracy of thunder
sunnyday = - charge mode for solarbeam


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> sandstorm = +sdef of rock types
> hail = +accuracy of blizzard
> raindance = +accuracy of thunder
> sunnyday = - charge mode for solarbeam



Also , raindance = solarbeam at 50% power and sunnyday = 75% hp healed by morning sun and all others 30% healed by it and thunder at half accuracy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry to interrupt, but I have a question. I am about to challenge the Pokémon League for the second time (the first time I got to Cynthia and lost because I ran out of moves I needed). My question is, is there a place in Pearl Version where I can buy Elixir, Max Elixir or Ether? I really need a few.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but I have a question. I am about to challenge the Pok?mon League for the second time (the first time I got to Cynthia and lost because I ran out of moves I needed). My question is, is there a place in Pearl Version where I can buy Elixir, Max Elixir or Ether? I really need a few.



No there isn't , you only get what you can find in the game. What i did was just not use any of em and saved em all for the e4....i had a few of em left after beating the e4 actually.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 8, 2007)

^ yea same with me


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, when do you plan to open your Gym Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Oh yeah, when do you plan to open your Gym Dreikoo?



I'm waiting for yoshi to make my badge...i got pbr so i'm somewhat fulfilled when it comes to challenging battles so i didn't feel the need to rush to open like some other people .


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm waiting for yoshi to make my badge...i got pbr so i'm somewhat fulfilled when it comes to challenging battles so i didn't feel the need to rush to open like some other people .



Reasonable, I'm still swamped with raising my team. I just hope that this will be an amusing experience.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Go to gamefaqs, if you have an account there and go to the training board. There is usually someone willing to have an IV battle. Most accurate way of course is to autolevel to 100 and then check from there.



Huh? What's the point of doing that? If I was looking for an IV battle, I could just find one on this forum. Also, there's no need for an IV battle now that I can just get a good estimate through PBR. It'll be easier for checking up on the IVs for my horde of low-level Pokemon.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Battle anybody?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

wow... no 1s here oO... hey J, we can battle quickly if u want 8)
then i need to go to sleep ^^'
whats ur FC?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

You have it already

And what time is it where you live Oo?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

its 12:30 am xD
erm i deleted urs i think cos i never engage battle with u x_D


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

XD

And DAYUM!  It's only 7:30 here


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

lol,so, wats ur FC, i just checked i did delete it ^^'


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

4682-4953-8998


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

ok,meet me in there ^^
im gonna try a team ive never used b4 8S


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

kk

Me too XD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Damn, the yawn strategy


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2007)

J wanna battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

After the battle with DD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

8D nice game J ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I got unlucky by falling for all those old strategy's (FEAR Rattata/Yawn, etc)

EDIT:  Ready Skeets

EDIT: EDIT: Does nyone have the stone edge TM, I need it for my Salamence.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

lol, yeah, i dunno y, but every1 just uses infernape against my ratata X_D, i was gonna use pursuit, but i was too hesitant that i think u might just kill it XD XD

EDIT: J, i have it, do u have a koffing, magby, torchic, mudkip, paras? i need them for pkdex ^^'


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Heh heh.  Infernape is my only good fighting type (Well, him and Hitmonlee)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

xD i c haha well anything can kill ratata surely xD

btw, check my previous post, i have what ur asking for ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

I have Koffing


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 8, 2007)

anyone have ghastly with counter?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Uh, DD?  You awake/alive?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 8, 2007)

oops hi J, yeah ill have ur koffing for it ^^

EDIT: AHHH! what happened oO


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Okm, I am in da lobby


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 8, 2007)

whats a good move set for my mismagius


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

Shadow Ball
Curse
Perish Song
And... Er... Mean Look


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 8, 2007)

basye said:


> whats a good move set for my mismagius


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 8, 2007)

alright thanks J


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 8, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No there isn't , you only get what you can find in the game. What i did was just not use any of em and saved em all for the e4....i had a few of em left after beating the e4 actually.



Thanks for the help. I challenged again and I won this time. I just tried to conserve my moves for the end. The biggest problem I was having was my Palkia kept running out of it's dragon type moves and I needed them to take down the level 66 dragon that Cynthia uses (I don't remember it's name, I am still trying to learn the D/P Pok?mon names). I finally got her though. Thanks again.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Garchomp?  I got lucky with my critical hit spacial rend on it @_@


----------



## FFLN (Jul 8, 2007)

For her Garchomp, I just had my Golduck use Blizzard on it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 8, 2007)

When I first challenged the Elite 4, I entered only with 3 Pokemon (Empoleon, Infernape, and Staraptor) around level 55-ish.

Since my Empoleon lacked Ice Beam (didn't want to waste the TM), I remember I had to get creative with Staraptor's Intimidates in order to take down Garchomp. Twas fun. She's easily the best Elite 4 Champion, imo.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone(That I havent battled in a long time or never) wants to battle? Just to kill some time


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone up for some battles ?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2007)

J-san said:


> Shadow Ball
> Curse
> Perish Song
> And... Er... Mean Look



Lawl that's not such a good moveset actually. Pain split thunderbolt shadow ball confuse ray/destiny bond goes with it much better.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 8, 2007)

K. 

Woot!  I'm beating Tower Tycoon Palmer (21)

His Dragonite was a bitch

EDIT:  Beat him.  What should I buy with my 56 BP?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 9, 2007)

anybody have a magmarizer they don't need


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

I'll be on in a bit,what rules though?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2007)

^Sleep Clause, no Item Clause, and no Ubers.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmm...
iight,I'll leave that pink whore in the box,extends the matches another 25 minutes when using her......*shrug*


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2007)

^Skeets you punk, do you really have to CS Starmie for that end game kill, lol. Should've Earthquaked on my part, I forgot you had a TTar laying around, and wtf that set on Infernape surprised me.

Edit: Weezing is totally cut from the team now, would've kept it if I still used Donphan. Which I still think is the better choice for my team, but TTar just screams sexy. Gotta get myself a hungry hungry hippo now.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah,That's _MY_ Ape,works wonders against Gyarados leads and most walls.
Overheat + Blaze + STAB = Death

Too bad Sandstorm is so common now...

And that Starmie is required now,that CSchomp is pretty popular now...
And I had to do a little recon to see if your T-tar truly had CB...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 9, 2007)

anybody have a magmarizer they don't need


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone wana battle?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

i can battle if you still want...


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 9, 2007)

what should be a ninjask's speed at lv 100 if youre making a speed boost + baton pass?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Sure BI lets battle ^^


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

Give me asecond... i got a new DS and i need to add you again..

also here's my new code... 0344 6445 9461


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken when you changed to another DS you get a new FC righ?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah.. didn't know about that... anyway... i'm ready and in the lobby...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Lol kk let me just add your new FC


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

my UU team got abused ... nice game... you really were trying to protect that swampert...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Great game BI ^^

Yea Swampert is the heart of my team    If it dies the game most of the time goes downhill >_< 
I hate infernapes @____________@ My team screams "Infenrape me"


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2007)

You of all people know my team dies to Tbolt, Hero


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 9, 2007)

Sorry NP I haven't battled you in a time so I dont remember ^^;;


----------



## AmaterasuKage (Jul 9, 2007)

Is it possible to get all the Pokemon?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2007)

Legitimately, not at this time


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2007)

AmaterasuKage said:


> Is it possible to get all the Pokemon?



All except arceus darkrai and shemi. Although you'd have to already have some good stuff to offer for trade if you're want the rarer legendaries such as mew deoxys celebi etc. but you didn't go to an event to obtain em.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?

I wanna mess around with this setup.


----------



## Magic (Jul 9, 2007)

Guys guess what im back from camp and finished breeding my perfect garchomp...
In a month or so my perfect team will be complete and I can battle once again


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

anyone up for some battles?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

skeets! u have PBR right? can i try it out with u? ive never battled online b4, (cept random battles, not friend codes)


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

Well my friend is playing right now...
Besides it's only 3 vs 3 it kinda sucks.
You might as well just battle random people online.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

oh no! really? even with a friend code???? Y_Y.... waaa


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

I've heard you can put it 6 on 6 but I have yet to find anything on it.If I knew you couldn't I wouldn't of bought the game....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

i cant even change the rules to lvl 100 when im battling an ingame person in two players... i dunno what they mean by 'more battle pass'.... and have u challenged that lvl 5 rule in battle park?


----------



## Floatin (Jul 9, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Well my friend is playing right now...
> Besides it's only 3 vs 3 it kinda sucks.
> You might as well just battle random people online.



3v3 is awesome. No boring walling and such. Just straight up brawl.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

The fact that you can see each other's team before the battle kills it...
And there's no option for how many pokes you want to use.
The Game is mediocre at best.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah thats what i hate bout it too... ><.... i rated this 5/10 when i got it X_D
i bet its 0/10 if u dont have the DS game XD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

Battling online sucks,since people always use ubers...
I could of sworn I heard someone say they where banned from online...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah i thought theyre banned, but it turned out to be a glitch, i could go online with one of the lake pokemon when i first got the game, but now i can


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 9, 2007)

Just the other day I battled a team of Rayquaza,Groudon,Mewtwo....


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> yeah i thought theyre banned, but it turned out to be a glitch, i could go online with one of the lake pokemon when i first got the game, but now i can



Time for a total recall


----------



## Jazz (Jul 9, 2007)

What moveset should my Jolly Yanma know?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

depends on its ability

protect, hypnosis, air slash, bug buzz


----------



## Jazz (Jul 9, 2007)

Speed Boost


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah, use the 1 above


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> All except arceus darkrai and shemi. Although you'd have to already have some good stuff to offer for trade if you're want the rarer legendaries such as mew deoxys celebi etc. but you didn't go to an event to obtain em.



Actually, there was a glitch in some early release Japanese versions of the game where you could get Darkrai. Unfortunately, they noticed and took it out before it hit America.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 9, 2007)

Razorblade Romance said:


> Actually, there was a glitch in some early release Japanese versions of the game where you could get Darkrai. Unfortunately, they noticed and took it out before it hit America.



At the risk of losing your save


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone have an Alakazam around lvl. 50 they wana trade?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone wants to battle?... 6vs6, no duplicate items, no legends etc...


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 9, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Anyone wants to battle?... 6vs6, no duplicate items, no legends etc...



Um, I can verse you


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

I can fight too if you're up, BI.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

okay.. i'll be on the lobby. make sure to write my new code...

TO... please fight me after this one...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 9, 2007)

Anybody have the Brick Break TM?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Alrighty. I'll save in front of Wi-Fi desk waiting.

Post here or PM when ready.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW! That was... INTENSE! I rule


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry.. my boss was here and i played some turns without looking and took much of your time =P... how did the lapras survive 2 thunderpunches?... i saw one chipping more than half of the hp ...

and what happened in the last turn?.. your slaking was sleeping and i saw nothing else...

TO: i'm free now.. in all senses...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 9, 2007)

> [WOW! That was... INTENSE! I rule


I take it you won?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 9, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> sorry.. my boss was here and i played some turns without looking and took much of your time =P... how did the lapras survive 2 thunderpunches?... i saw one chipping more than half of the hp ...
> 
> and what happened in the last turn?.. your slaking was sleeping and i saw nothing else...
> 
> TO: i'm free now.. in all senses...



I Perish Song'ed your last Pokemon.  (I like to think it sang Rebelde)  Laparas' have the highest HP for water Pokemon; though it surviving two thunderpunches surprised me as well...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

DAmn... i want a rematch... i had the wrong items... i don't need two pokemon holding lucky eggs ...

I'll use the same pokemon you use whatever you want ...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the match, BI. Always fun to play a match with my full team (I'm so used to PBR matches now D: ).


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Was that for me, BI?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

of course... if i'm going to lose i prefer to do it when all my resources have been taken away and not because i didn't had them...

also... cuuuuuurse you blissey... cuuuurse you... i can't believe it used the quick claw in the only turn that i had a sure kill against it...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Alrighty, I'll get back on now.

Going to use two different members, though. Want to test them out.

Edit: And yes, the Fat Bitch loevs you.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 9, 2007)

that sounds cruel for some reason ./__\.

NOW MY WHOLE FATE REST IN MY KITTIE'S SHOULDERS! ...

edit:

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!... it always fails when i need it the most T/___\T...

Good game man... i knew Foolish Sunuvmann couldn't really tell your real strenght... *goes to kill him*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

GG, BI.

I'm good for any other match if anyone else wants.


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 9, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> that sounds cruel for some reason ./__\.
> 
> NOW MY WHOLE FATE REST IN MY KITTIE'S SHOULDERS! ...
> 
> ...



Hey, is your Gym open?  I don't think I challenged you yet.  (My gym will open Wednesday...if someone makes me a badge)

EDIT: I'll verse yah TO, if you want to...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

All right, Artificial. 

I'll add you and get on now.

Edit: Whoa, how come everything is moving so slow? Is your connection good?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 9, 2007)

Communication error? O_o


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jul 9, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Communication error? O_o



BAH! WiFi kicked me off! (But I was losing anway)

It was slow for me as well. I put the Nintendo Wifi thingy into my laptop; though I had'to use a phone line, 'cause the WiFi here sucks (in 'teh' Hamptons)


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? I need a break from breeding >_>


----------



## Jazz (Jul 9, 2007)

Sunshine, I want to battle you since I never have before.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? I need a brake from breeding >_>


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone want to battle? I need a break from breeding >_>


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 9, 2007)

Damn, I didn't even come across this topic until now. I wish I could battle someone...but looking at my sig, you could tell I'm hardly serious about battling. >_> Oh well, if anyone wants free wins, I'm here. XD


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you guys know how to get Leafion? I cant figure it out.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Leafeon info


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

you go to a rock which has mose on it in a forest somewhere... with evee in your party... that help

Also does anyone want to battle


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

JackoRobinson said:


> Do you guys know how to get Leafion? I cant figure it out.




Scroll down on that page.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

death-child said:


> you go to a rock which has mose on it in a forest somewhere... with evee in your party... that help
> 
> Also does anyone want to battle



3 on 3?       :3


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, guys!
Deathchild Lets battle!

Wait sorry cant at the moment...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

k i'll vs you Axel


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

k, one min.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

k cya in there


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Do you guys watch the tv show of pokemon?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

nope but there are quit a few who do

Where are you Axle

There you are


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dude can we do a lvl. 50 battle?

-edit- forgot to deposit


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

How the battle going? Death child and axle


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

sure... what were are you going


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Hows the battle


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

death-child said:


> sure... what were are you going



Sorry I forgot to depost my pokemon,


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

good i just lost... gg Axle should have used ice beam instead of surf damb it... gg though


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. My Toro might be a physical sweeper, but it has a good spc. def. It might not have ohko'd him.


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Good work, Axle
Too bad DC


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

yep Gachamp is pretty good at all round... Jacko do you want to VS me now


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

JackoRobinson said:


> Good work, Axle
> Too bad DC



Wanna battle?


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure okay sounds like fun.
Give me a sec


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm up for a battle, myself.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm afraid to battle _you_


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

do you want a full party battle or 3 on 3


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

lol why? xD

I have more loses than I do wins and I got knocked out the 1st round of the tourney. >.>


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll VS you Tenshi 6 on 6


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

JackoRobinson said:


> do you want a full party battle or 3 on 3


3-3 is my fav. =3 FC? 


TenshiOni said:


> lol why? xD
> 
> I have more loses than I do wins and I got knocked out the 1st round of the tourney. >.>



Your modly powers still intimidate me.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

All right, death-child. Adding you and entering the Wi-Fi room now.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

k see you there


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

my friend code is = 4338 9646 9187


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

need to increase party soz


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kay. So how 'bout a three on three battle, lvl.50?

btw: My fc is in my sig spoiler.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess you forgot you only had 3 Pogeys on you?


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Im in and waiting


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

yep i'm doing about 5 things at once so forgive oh great tenshi lol XD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Commin in. X3


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

here we go axle


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle me?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh snap. Deoxys down and out. XD


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow you beat me so easy


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

EffortValues my friend, I am a good breeder. X3 

BTW: What do you want for the dexoys?


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Your too good for me


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> Anyone want to battle me?


I'm fighting death-child right now but I'll battle you afterwards.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle via DS or PBR?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

lol now 6 on 2 the odds are against me


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

No thanks, Its sorta Special to me, Also My shiny Crobat.  Those to are my keepers.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

-edit- Oh. DDDDDDDDDDD:


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hurray I finally got a actual ds lite and diamond but I have only 2nd badge and can't find next town any tips?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone up for a battle via DS or PBR?



Three on three?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the match, death-child.

I'm ready, Alcazar.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Hurray I finally got a actual ds lite and diamond but I have only 2nd badge and can't find next town any tips?



Check your map .

I don't remember what place is after the 2nd badge since i beat the game on april 25 when it first came out but when i didn't know where to go next i always looked at my map and saw the possible towns that were close to the town i was at.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

keep going right and you'll find your way to the end

GG Tenshi... i haven't played in a while i need to get a better party... Spose that's my gym badge party so there are no guys of the same type


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## JackoRobinson (Jul 10, 2007)

Has anyone here seen naruto ultimate fan flash 6, With the pokemon theme song. Its so funny.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I found a cave that might be where I need to go but it's nearly pitch black and I can't get out!


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2007)

I might be getting a Wii, as im going canada in 2 weeks , my mum said she might  give me the money to buy it and PBR


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Three on three?



Why 3 on 3?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Jacko, try to stay on topic. Only Pokeymanz D/P discussion here.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> I found a cave that might be where I need to go but it's nearly pitch black and I can't get out!



Teach flash to one of your pokes and use it there...although i think that you shoudln't need flash that early...i really don't remember


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why 3 on 3?


Because that is the way I like, but 6-6 is fine too.  

@Dreikoo: I can't find your gym.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I was told flash didn't work in 3rd gen lol I'll try that after I do some more underground digging first,Also how do I use the GTS or find it for that matter?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Teach flash to one of your pokes and use it there...although i think that you shoudln't need flash that early...i really don't remember



lol i never found flash through the whole game... so i never used it


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol i never found flash through the whole game... so i never used it



A shop sold it. It's not a HM anymore it a TM 70somethign but it was sold for cheap.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> A shop sold it. It's not a HM anymore it a TM 70somethign but it was sold for cheap.


Oh? I actually found it on the ground somewhere.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Because that is the way I like, but 6-6 is fine too.
> 
> @Dreikoo: I can't find your gym.


I'm up for a 6 vs 6...
Item Clause?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol, one sec I seem to gave lost my connection.  

-edit- It's back.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Because that is the way I like, but 6-6 is fine too.
> 
> @Dreikoo: I can't find your gym.



I've not opened yet...waiting for one of our artists here to finish my badge first but he was very sick and in the hospital so i dunno when i'll be opening...good thing is that PBR has fulfilled all my battling needs . (if you play really late at night all the kickass JP players are online and that's real fun...and sometimes painful fun XD )


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've not opened yet...waiting for one of our artists here to finish my badge first but he was very sick and in the hospital so i dunno when i'll be opening...good thing is that PBR has fulfilled all my battling needs . (if you play really late at night all the kickass JP players are online and that's real fun...and sometimes painful fun XD )



 O RLY?                **


Skeets said:


> I'm up for a 6 vs 6...
> Item Clause?


Sure...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> O RLY?                **



Btw are you new here? I don't remember your name but you have more posts than our average newcomer here lol.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Do any of the unfair trades like Manaphys for Starters even get accepted?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Btw are you new here? I don't remember your name but you have more posts than our average newcomer here lol.



Well I've been on the forums a while now but to here I am pretty new. X3 



darkwater297 said:


> Do any of the unfair trades like Manaphys for Starters even get accepted?



I know, rite!?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going in now,don't forget to add me...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Sup everyone 

Anyone wana battle?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't have lvl 100s.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

doesn't matter,they get auto leveled to 100.My highest level poke is 55 and that's only because it needed to learn a move....


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

ooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm chilling in the Wi-Fi room if anyone who already has my FC wants to battle.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Do any of the unfair trades like Manaphys for Starters even get accepted?



They used to....like 4 days after the game was out in the US a few people got some crazy stuff for starters. Although for now i don't really know cause i got pretty much everything so i didn't test it. The craziest thing i got was one my jirachi for a lvl 5 bagon i think lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Tenshi ill battle ya


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Is something up with your connection? That was weird. xD

Edit: Here we go!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

And? why did you DC? you should of just taken the L.It's no big deal.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Your ttyr has a life orb! 

BTW: I didn't mean to DC, but I put my game on the table to type this and the connnection was lost.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol it went from slow wi-fi to super fast in no time 

Edit: Wth happenend? O_o


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

GAH!!!

Communication error!! How lame!!! >_<

And it was starting to get good, too.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure thing. 

Getting on now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea. >< Shall we go again?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle tomorrow around 10:30 pst?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow thats alot of switching Tenshi o.o


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone got a lvl. 60 or up ho-oh or lugia? I can't use the GTS because I haven't seen 'em.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wondering if you battle someone who has maybe a Arecesus or a pokemon you haven't seen before does that pokemon register in your pokedex or is it only in the wild/trainer battles outside of wi-fi?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Anyone got a lvl. 60 or up ho-oh or lugia? I can't use the GTS because I haven't seen 'em.



I got both...although i wouldn't trade the ho-oh since it's my only one but i could part with one of my lvl 100 lugia...it's EV trained though so the price will be something...big . 

(it's not a clone i got 2 totally different lvl 100 lugia...i don't like cloning it's unfair imo)



darkwater297 said:


> Just wondering if you battle someone who has maybe a Arecesus or a pokemon you haven't seen before does that pokemon register in your pokedex or is it only in the wild/trainer battles outside of wi-fi?



Any arceus you see is surely hacked. It's event hasn't happened yet , also any shemi and any darkrai without a japanese name. But for the record , no , you don't "see" stuff you face in wifi battles or the battle tower.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I got both...although i wouldn't trade the ho-oh since it's my only one but i could part with one of my lvl 100 lugia...it's EV trained though so the price will be something...big .
> 
> (it's not a clone i got 2 totally different lvl 100 lugia...i don't like cloning it's unfair imo)



What do you consider...big? 

The only real things of values I got are my Mew, Empoleon, Palkia, and Giratina.  Most of which are easy to get.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I already know that about Darkrai and Arecuese though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> What do you consider...big?
> 
> The only real things of values I got are my Mew, Empoleon, Palkia, and Giratina.  Most of which are easy to get.



I already got these....i suppose a good natured with good IVs and either Ev trained or totally untrained legend like groudon or kyogre would be the only thing i want....since i got all obtainable pokes lol.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. I don't have either.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh, man.

That was a fun battle. xD

You got to admit it was freakin' hilarious when Starmie got that last minute Freeze in before biting it. Truly noble star, how I love thee.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea awesome battle  ^^

Yea and remember when Blissey used quick claw when she MOST needed it? I was like ""


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

That Quick Claw on Blissey has saved me soooo many times against other opponents it's not even funny. I love that fat bitch.

But I'm always unlucky against you.

Sing missed 3 fucking times. D:


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ninja I have some leftovers what will you give for 'em?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm back from several hours of Stella Deus.

EDIT: what do you need Axle?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I dunno, lol, what do you have to offer?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i saw DC on the previous page... were you talking about me... and if so what was it about it didn't make any sence... just wondering... also anyone want to battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> That Quick Claw on Blissey has saved me soooo many times against other opponents it's not even funny. I love that fat bitch.
> 
> But I'm always unlucky against you.
> 
> Sing missed 3 fucking times. D:



I dont "hear" cheap songs  

But yea this battle was rather unlucky for you thanks to stealth rock and all the status I gave you xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I dunno, lol, what do you have to offer?



Need any starters or dusk stones. Or any specific pokes


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

9 badges hero... man your my idol *gets on hands and knee's and bows down infront of hero*


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

No its actually 8 badges ^^; 

I'm sure you can also get them ^^ Just have to fight the gyms.... haven't see you challenge them yet so good luck


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Need any starters or dusk stones. Or any specific pokes



Chimchar,Yanma, or larvitar would be nice, but they are  a big price for such an item.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone know the stats and info on the Eigakan Darkrai obtained on May 14?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

lol so the goldon scarb didn't count then... so you need one more to challange for the position in a gym

EDIT: Does anyone know good electic type (execpt: Raichu, electivrie, Jolteon, Zapdos and luxray)


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

The blue 1 doesn't count  the golden one substitute it.

I really want nintendo to give us more Wi-fi things @_@ Like underground or poffins/contests/battle tower double friend team battle


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol so the goldon scarb didn't count then... so you need one more to challange for the position in a gym
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone know good electic type (execpt: Raichu, electivrie, Jolteon, Zapdos and luxray)



Magnezone is decent. 

Arg, I can't decide what gym to challenge.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah that'ld be great but unless they stoped prodution and brought all the games back... so sadly it won't happen till the next game


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Pachirisu is mayor ownage. Its high speed pair with that monstrous spatt OHKO shuckle 

Anyways Raikou is good...along with magnezone ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a quick three on three battle?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

k thanx for the electic poke tips... does anyone have a raikou

EDIT: Also what's a good nature for electic poke's

lol my post number is the same ether way you put it


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Chimchar,Yanma, or larvitar would be nice, but they are  a big price for such an item.



Chimchar is no big loss


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Chimchar is no big loss



Are you saying ya got one?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Are you saying ya got one?



Plenty of them


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I asume you have one with a naughty or lonely nature?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

any1 have an unused uxie?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I asume you have one with a naughty or lonely nature?



Looks like I had way fewer than I thought and unfortunately I don't have any of those natures

EDIT: I may have one DD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

what nature is it?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Bummer. How 'bout mild or gentle?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i have a uxie with a hasty nature


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

My Uxie has the unhelpful jolly nature and has advaced two levels. (I didn't EV level it. ) 

Basicly not very good.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

My Uxie is Bashful and the Chimchars I have are lax, impish, and quirky


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

oh no 8( never mind x_D thanks anyway guys

i was looking for a defensive nature, bold, relaxed, impish, calm, gentle etc


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> My Uxie is Bashful and the Chimchars I have are lax, impish, and quirky



None of those will help it for what I have planned.  

Any other pokemon your willng to part with?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> None of those will help it for what I have planned.
> 
> Any other pokemon your willng to part with?



Not at this time, man


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle sama I believe we havent battled before .... do you want to battle?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Judging by those badges I think I would lose. DX


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm bored :\ anyone wanna battle?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> I'm bored :\ anyone wanna battle?



Three on three, no uber?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Three on three, no uber?



Yeah cool.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Why is wobbufet a uber exactly? I forgot


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

D: 

Be warned Jiraiya is hard to take down too. Last time we battled the match ended really close.... My swampert(almost dead) and his Jolteon (I'm lucky it was jolteon anything else woulda owned me)


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

See ya there. FC in my sig spoiler. 



darkwater297 said:


> Why is wobbufet a uber exactly? I forgot


Because it is SO annoying. 


Hero's Card said:


> D:
> 
> Be warned Jiraiya is hard to take down too. Last time we battled the match ended really close.... My swampert(almost dead) and his Jolteon (I'm lucky it was jolteon anything else woulda owned me)


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

XD don't worry i'm not very good with 3 vs 3.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm trying to find a Elekid for a trade at valley windworks and I can't its been like 0 mins!
edit: 20


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Off to a decent start I think.  

And then I died. x.x


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

D:

Battle Anyone?

You can use ubers if you want ^^

I'll bring my ubers too if you use them though >:d


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

hero, lets batoru 8) i wanna try my new improved ratata X_D


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> I'm trying to find a Elekid for a trade at valley windworks and I can't its been like 0 mins!
> edit: 20



i have 10 or more eleckids... you want one


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

That was pretty good. I was a little scared when you took down my Salamence, and I was praying that stone edge didn't kill my Infernape. If you had used earthquake, I think you might have killed it and you could have won. Still good game


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Rattata eh?  

Okay


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I didn't take into account infernapes fighting type. Then I would have used earthquake.  

I didn't use swords dance either.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

hero: lol remember when i used raticate?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure death-child,I'm trading the elekid to someone for a eevee just to let you know.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

what? sandstorm?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea lol it was annoying... but I got a counter


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dark wanna battle?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure can it be after I get elekid then get the eevee I want so badly?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I didn't take into account infernapes fighting type. Then I would have used earthquake.
> 
> I didn't use swords dance either.



I personally do not feel that boosting is usable on 3on3s, in most occasions. I really dislike 3vs3s, I entered my local hobby shop's tournament and got my ass handed to me cause it was a 3vs3.

The reason why you should have used EQ isn't about Infernape being a fighting type. The reason why you should have used EQ was because you would have done more damage even though SE has 120 on the grounds that it was a neutral type against SE. Since the Land Shark is ground you would have gotten STAB bonus on EQ, making it a 150 rather than a 100 atk physical.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

xD what? sand storm?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Of course dark.  

@Jiraya: Sandstorm was in effect, and that would power SE. Also Toro's atack is much higer then his special, so it did make some sense.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Let me guess you want it as 3 on 3? XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow thread is moving like 3x


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

shit, i dont have any fast ones on my team xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Sure death-child,I'm trading the elekid to someone for a eevee just to let you know.



Sure i have heaps any way so i don't care


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Let me guess you want it as 3 on 3? XD


I would prefer tha, but anyway is fine.  


Hero's Card said:


> Wow thread is moving like 3x



I bring the party.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

About to get on wi-fi now so wait for me on there ok?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kay.  **


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Diamond FC: 1160-6889-0022

It's in my sig.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

cool what's your FC Dark

NVM see you there


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Was talking to death but what is your friend code anyway Axle since I'll be battling you soon.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh lol. 4596-6625-0565


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Waiting sucks ,Tell me when you get on wi-fi death.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Of course dark.
> 
> @Jiraya: Sandstorm was in effect, and that would power SE. Also Toro's atack is much higer then his special, so it did make some sense.



 did you not realize that EQ was changed into physical in 4th gen?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> did you not realize that EQ was changed into physical in 4th gen?



 O RLY~~!!!


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you so much death!


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> O RLY~~!!!


Yeah, that was why I was so confused on why you didn't use EQ on me.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

I ended the battle with a bang... Deidara style 

I had alot of fun on this match ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

lol gg hero xD i shudnt have told u about ratata XD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Endeavur on rattata? Right?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

uhuh xDDDD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

EQ was always Physical


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Endeavur on rattata? Right?



Thats a clasic. A rattata with quick atack. endavur, and a focous band.  

@Ninja: At some point I got it in my head it was special. 

@Dark: Hurry up, I wanna start this battle, finish it, and goto bed.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Too bad the strategy is kinda easy to crack with sandstorm/status ><

DD Idk why but I was pissed off when I saw your charizard D:


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

lol thats why i guessed sandstorm at first xD

y were u? only a zard xD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

D< Must kill those evil zardines 

Lol.

hmm...battle Axle sama, Dark or NP?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Let me just deposit some pokemon axle so wait on wi-fi for me.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I've been doing nothing but waiting.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Thats a clasic. A rattata with quick atack. endavur, and a focous band.



Focus Sash... Focus band only has 30% chance of working. Focus Sash has 100% at full hp.

FEAR's big weakness is Hail/Sandstorm, but yeah it's still fun. 

On the EQ issue, I didn't realize that EQ was physical in the 1-3rd generations because it didn't make physical contact...

Guess I was wrong all this time


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm on wi-fi where are you?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm going to double-check friend code just incase.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Focus Sash... Focus band only has 30% chance of working. Focus Sash has 100% at full hp.
> 
> FEAR's big weakness is Hail/Sandstorm, but yeah it's still fun.
> 
> ...



I believe its 12.6%


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Also is it lv.100 single or free? =/


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I believe its 12.6%



On Gamefaqs, it says 10%. Oh well in any case I'm wrong


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh wait...I forgot 12.6 % is poison heal's HP recovery o.o
Still close ^^ 

xD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm guessing axel went to bed?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm... Dark want to battle me ? ^^


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure but I'm low level.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Dont worry theres a level 50/100 option.

Btw what rules?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

No legendarys?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

So...

6 vs 6 
100
single
no legends?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah let me just add you and I'll be on wi-fi.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

You named your pokemon after FF spell names?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol yea xD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Just wondering what were your other pokemon? 
Since I sucked and only killed your Weezing and almost got your Salamence.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Actually you dint kill weezing o.o

But anyways my other pokemon was swampert (Nicknamed: Waterja )^^


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I killed something since it showed it! ><


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh no lol that was the prlz my salamence had ^^ When the battle ends and you see the pokeballs a lil darker (Not gray) it means that the pokemon finished a battle with a status. (Like paralyzed, burn, poison or sleep)


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh,I see now I just got my 3rd plate a flame plate which is completely useless to me now.Also just wondering why isn't my phione registered in the dex? It is technically a Shinoh pokemon.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

It register after you get the national dex.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't been in this thread for a long time...

Still training my mon's....

Whats up all?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Nothing really just being bored and fighting some trainers in 3rd Gym.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

hmmm... I see

Im playing JUS, so im having some fun. 

Waiting to see if dreiko replies to my challenge though.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll battle ya Ha-ri ^^

And on other news.... I got owned byMASSIVE hax on battle tower >_>


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

I shall be your opponent, Ha-ri!

Edit: Well damn.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 10, 2007)

Alright 

6 vs 6
100
single
no legends?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

K sure ^^ meet you in the lobby


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, why the hell are words like LOL and ROLF in D/P.


I have only just noiticed them.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Which trainer would be the best one to wail on for attack EV's?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Got a Totodile awhile ago and got 3rd badge and going to next town!


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I got own'd. Oh yeah sorry for the long wait, the router hates me and keept disconecting.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Which trainer would be the best one to wail on for attack EV's?



Check my EV training guide for attack EV's for trainers.  

Link in sig.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Nah. My team was just more diverse than yours. Though I personally like your team ^^. BTW when you saw me thunderbolting Blastoise why dint you switch to vire?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 10, 2007)

I forgot about his motor ability -_-, yeah I need to work on my team.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Silent Storm said:


> Check my EV training guide for attack EV's for trainers.
> 
> Link in sig.



Honestly forgot about that, thanks dude


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Silent why don't you try asking someone to move the guides to the online subforum?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

Mainly cause I can't be bothered to ask lol.

Meh I will ask now.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

How the fuck do I work the IV calculator?


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 10, 2007)

^Its not that hard, just put in its current stats on the first row and then its evs, if any, on the second. 

I like your avatar btw. o.o


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

batoru batoru batoru 8D

haha nothing, just being bored xD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, thanks.

And I know, I've gotten a rep for it.  Have you seen stupid Sakura project 2?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

You need to know the stats and EV's of your Pokemon.

I would recommend EV training your Pokemon and using it while your Pokemon are at level 50 to get accurate results, but if you don't state the EV's though, all of them will turn up as 31, some n00b on serebii attacked a person by calling him a cheater cause he didn't use the IV calculator properly and the fact the Pokemon he traded for was at level 5 =/.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

silent, got ne shiny dittos yet?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

I recorded the EV's, but Salamence is lv. 73...


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

No, haven't been bothered to search for some.

But you could ask on serebii, there will always be n00bs giving them away, lol at my anti serebii attitude.

Or I could search for one right now(when I am not busy 0_o), you pick.

lv 50 or over is good J-san.

lol at the Fat Sakura.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

erm... could u do it? lol i dont even know serebii forums that well x_DDDDD

edit: actually i dont know it at all @_@


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I will search for one.

Nature does not matter right.

Also you don't mind what game it came from.

Edit - Actually, I am very busy, I have six Pokemon to EV and get to level 100, I can't possibly search for a shiny ditto anytime soon.

I would go to the DP trades and battle forum on serebii and ask for one, but offer up something big.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, WTF does this mean?

HP IV:          0      [0 ~ 0]     0%
Attack IV:    20    [19 ~ 21] 48%
Defense IV:   5    [4 ~ 6]    42%
Sp.Atk IV:    22    [22 ~ 23] 96%
Sp.Def IV:    2     [2 ~ 3]     67%
Speed IV:    30    [30 ~ 31]  97%


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 10, 2007)

First column displays the IVs, the second shows the range of the possible IVs, , and the third shows the percentage of the first column been accurate.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

And, is it good or bad? XD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want a battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Sure, I'll battle you Axle.

EDIT: My FC is 4682-4953-8998


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Fc?                 **


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

In post XP


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle...?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 10, 2007)

30 IV's in speed is good, 20 in attack is alright I guess.

The rest, meh, doesn't really matter, but speed is the most important one.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Friend Code and also axel want to do that battle now?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Is 3-3 good?

After this Dark.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll do 3-3 with you after your battle.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, Sure Axle

Speed is all that matters?  Hmmmm....  That's great, I guess.

Gah!  Folks on Pokemonelite are smarter than Serebii folk.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm waitin J.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Lol I just got a Prinplup for a Luxray,It's really hard to find good deals on pokemon I have.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Batoru anyone?


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 10, 2007)

Ill fight you hero........ i believe you already have my fc....

Edit - nvm i gotta finish E4


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah! Choice Specs Manaphy save the day!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. I got owned. XP

-edit- I want a remach, forgot to give items.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle-sama or J-san (Lol ) wana battle? ^^


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

@Hero: Sure, but later.

@Axle: XD, I wasn't expecting Garchomp to be faster than my Salamence


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm battling Axel next


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Well I have an invite up so first come first serve I guess.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Doesn't matter you don't have my FC anyways... xD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Had to get it a town! >.<


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Internet has been screwy for a couple of days. I miss anything important?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Not really I don't think.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

No, I actually won some Wi-Fi battles though


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Not really, Mecha.

@Axle: Do you need any epidemic gold?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. Gengar to the rescue!


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I've lost both of my wi-fi battles.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

w00t. Hold items truly change the outcome.  

-edit- Sorry dark.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn that Gengar.  I should use my Gengar...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn error...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Wait a min my wi-fi is acting shitty.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Dragon team is near completion.  >


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dark what do you wabt for the Phione?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Phione's are pretty worthless when it comes to trading :/

EDIT:  I need some Heart Scales, guys.  Does anyone have any that the would trade?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I want a Manaphy!  

lol. Rack up another win for me.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Hah!  I got my Manaphy from Kitsune, but at the cost of my Shiny Illumise.

You're better off buying Ranger and getting Manaphy from there.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 2 heart scales what do you want to give me?  
I almost killed your Gengar!!!


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

I need some Batorus @_@


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Um, what do you want?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

My Gengar is Haxed.  

Phione should be easy to get, rite?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll battle you what's your FC? Also just a minute I want to check the GTS for something.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Um, what do you want?


Depends on what you have.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

This conversation is gettin us nowhere.  Just ask If I have a Poke, If I do, I may trade itl.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

3 on 3 anyone?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

I swear to God this thread is moving faster than Jesse and James blasting off AND the speed of light.

Axle lets battle D:


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Chimchar or Leafia?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

don't have them.  I do have a Glaceon though.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm planning on leveling my Eevee for that 
do you have any 2nd gen starters? or a Cherubi?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

I got a shiny Sneasel *gloats*

I have Cherrim XD

And I _Do_ have Feraligatr and Quilava, but I'm too lazy to breed them.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I swear to God this thread is moving faster than Jesse and James blasting off AND the speed of light.
> 
> Axle lets battle D:



3 on 3 no uber, no dupes?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

Hmm... 3 vs 3... I'm not good with those but k


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

3 vs. 3 is my specialty. Short and to the point. :/ 


Dark, what do you want for the Totadile?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 10, 2007)

._.

I'm sorry I lost all will to battle. Plus my USB is having one of its "Lets not work at this time" bitchyness.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

o.o 


That's too bad.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

oh oh oh! BATORU BATORU!!! xDDDDD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I finally got a lvl.1 tutwig. DX 

And it only cost a Delcatty.

I'll battle ya Dragon.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

lol if u want to ^^,

im not doing nething at the mo 8(... so bored xD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I thought this post: 


> oh oh oh! BATORU BATORU!!! xDDDDD



Meant you wanted one. Or were you mimiking Hero?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

lol no, hero mimiced me xD... i said it earlier haha

but yeah, i can battle if u want 8) rules?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

3 on 3 no uber, and be careful not to spill my pokemans guts all over.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

lol ok x___D erm, whats ur FC?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

4596-6625-0565


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

ok, ill be there, just figuring out who to delete off my palpad


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Training of one of my Gym pokes is currently underway (while listening to DDR music),


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Ugh. lol XP               **


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 10, 2007)

xD nice battle axle, i thought ur garchomp would outun my mence x_D


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I worked on attack EV more then speed. x_x


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 10, 2007)

Who wants to "Battoru"?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone have a Totadile, Larvitar, or Chimchar up for trade?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

I can breed a Totodile


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

@ Axel,you can max out both his attack and speed...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Skeets said:


> @ Axel,you can max out both his attack and speed...



I know but his sp.def and def was in the pits so I had to work some there. They still suck. ;-; 

I guess I could just breed another and max him out.

@Ninja: What do you want for it? I can throw in leftovers.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Anyone have a Totadile, Larvitar, or Chimchar up for trade?



I got all 3...you got explosion and trick room and energy ball TM?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I got all 3...you got explosion and trick room and energy ball TM?



Only trick room. :/


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering if someone would do me a favor 

i was hoping to evolve my kadabra but obviously i need to trade/trade back..

is any one willing to help me out ? my FC is 1375 4303 6238


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Let me think about it Axle

EDIT: Do you have Sludge Bomb?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kokui no Otoko said:


> hey guys i was wondering if someone would do me a favor
> 
> i was hoping to evolve my kadabra but obviously i need to trade/trade back..
> 
> is any one willing to help me out ? my FC is 1375 4303 6238



I'd be glad to help.  

My fc is in my sig. 

Also can I send over my porygon with up-grade? And maby again later with doubious disk?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

tenshi if your still waiting i can battle you (i have got a better team this time) legends?

lol my DS just had it's first flight


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks alot ill go do that rightnow then


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

and yeah no problem


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Cool.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle, do you have Sludge Bomb?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

@Ninja: Used it on Gengar. 

@Kokui: 1 min.


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

cool thanks axle and let me know when u want to evolve trade the porygon 2 so i could help you out


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kokui no Otoko said:


> cool thanks axle and let me know when u want to evolve trade the porygon 2 so i could help you out



How 'bout right now? 

I also got a  Rhydon with the protector if anyone wants it.


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

allright let me get back on


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

lol. I got a lvl 18 Porygon Z.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, I need some TM's

TM23- Iron Tail
TM82-Sleep Talk
TM76-Stealth Rock
And TM36-Sludge Bomb


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

J I have TM82.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll battle you skeets


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

ill battle u skeets, what level are your pokemon on though?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kokui no Otoko said:


> ill battle u skeets, what level are your pokemon on though?



In wi-fi battles their auto-leveled to lvl.50 or 100.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Doesn't matter,since they get leveled up to 100 on wi-fi.
What's your FC?


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

oh allright thanks for leting me know..that's pretty cool..as weak as my pokemon are lol


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

1375 4303 6238


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Got it,I'm going in now.Don't forget to add mine.


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

im sorry...im new to the wifi in general..imma noob ..

where do i meet you for the battle? upstairs or downstairs?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Downstairs. Same place for the trade.


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

ahh thanks axle...lol imma horrible noob


----------



## Kokui no Otoko (Jul 10, 2007)

maybe i should have just stayed lost LOL wow...

good battle skeets...lol i was hoping to atleast take your tyranitar with me ...but..Crunch said otherwise LOL

thanks for the battle


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

GG don't worry about it,the more you battle the more you get used to it.
You'll need a good Ground poke to counter a Tyranitar...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

hey anyone up for a battle


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm up for a battle.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

k 6v6 do you want legends

soz my intrnet pasword changed and i forgot it before i changed it on my DS


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Anybody got a good Movese for a Sneasel?


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

I need to EV train bad now. Palmer keeps owning my pokes, but I need to beat him to get the power items.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

death-child said:


> k 6v6 do you want legends
> 
> soz my intrnet pasword changed and i forgot it before i changed it on my DS



Sounds good to me.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm getting owned by you for the 3rd time


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

I want that latias.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

1 sec J.......


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hell no!!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

What is up with Garchomp dying?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

He has a life orb. :/ 

btw: I hate your Gyarados so very much.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

XD

I know, right?

And wat's the life orb do?

And what damn nature is that Chomp?  I outran my Jolly Dragonite :/


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

My Toro has a jolly nature. XD 

GG. It was close!  If my Toro would have survived I would have won. ;-; 

Life orbs powers up all moves.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Uh, I still had Choice Band Salamence left, you'd still be dead.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

My chomp would kill it first.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?  I wanna try some new pokemon out.

Edit: I'll just wait in the lobby if anyone want to challenge me.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i wish i could but i got this strange pass key thing and i can't remember it after i put it on my lappy and i i can't find were i wrote it down lol


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Anyone up for a battle?  I wanna try some new pokemon out.



A quick 3 on 3?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> A quick 3 on 3?



Ok, see you in there.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Nuh uh, It'd own JOO



Pfft. Bi0tch plz.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> My chomp would kill it first.



Nuh uh, It'd own JOO


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll battle you kitsune even though I shall lose.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Dark, I want to battle you..


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone who I haven't fought wanna fight?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

O.O 

A draw.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> O.O
> 
> A draw.



Yeah not every day that happens.  GG

And Darkwater, 6 on 6 ok?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Draw? Explosion? Selfdestuct?! DESTINY BOND!?!?!?!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Draw? Explosion? Selfdestuct?! DESTINY BOND!?!?!?!



Nah he killed me with EQ and then his life orb took him down (at least I think that's what happened).  XD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

ok let me just add you.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Draw? Explosion? Selfdestuct?! DESTINY BOND!?!?!?!



Chomps life orb finished him. His greatest strength also brings his greatest weakness. ;-;


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

You sound pretty good, Axle. Let's battle.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2007)

mecha dont kill the poor boy


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Axle is good.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You sound pretty good, Axle. Let's battle.


I'm to scarred.  


J-san said:


> Axle is good.



I'm okay, but I will be good when I finish raising my team. They just hatched.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 10, 2007)

You won the second you switched Jolteon out


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Serp said:


> mecha dont kill the poor boy



You have too much confident in me. I'm not that good.



J-san said:


> Axle is good.



That's why I want to battle him.



Axle Sama said:


> I'm to scarred.
> 
> 
> I'm okay, but I will be good when I finish raising my team. They just hatched.



If you can hold your own against Kitsune, you'll do fine with me. So do you want to fight or not?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice shiny Latias!  It's so pretty.

Mecha, why you no battle me?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Nah. In a few days or so after my team is done. And Kitsune was out of her domain, I was only lucky.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> Nice shiny Latias!  It's so pretty.
> 
> Mecha, why you no battle me?



Because you know what I'll use. But don't worry. I'm building a total new team and will fight you and the rest of the old people once that's up.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2007)

Mecha  u got 8 gym badges challenge the E4


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 10, 2007)

i'll vs you in 24 hours mecha


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Guys, can you rate my competetive team?

Salamence@Leftovers
Dragon Dance
Dragon Claw
Earthquake
Ston Edge

Manaphy@Mystic Water
Surf
Ice Beam
Grass knot
Acid Armor

Gyarados@Earth Plate
Earthquake
Dragon Dance
Waterfall
Ice Fang

Drifblim@Damp Rock
Psychic
Shadow Ball
Rain Dance
Thunder

Dragonite@Expert Belt (Currently working on Moveset)
Thunder
Fly
Dragon Claw
Dragon Rage

Infernape@Quick Claw
Aerial Ace
Flame Wheel
Close Combat
Blast Burn (Last resort move)


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Serp said:


> Mecha  u got 8 gym badges challenge the E4



I am part of the E4. And I hate to have to face the rest with my current team since the element of surprise is gone. I need a new team to stir things up.



death-child said:


> i'll vs you in 24 hours mecha



If i'm on, sure.


----------



## Serp (Jul 10, 2007)

u could always take some of my pokemon Ev train them , use them then give them back perfectly trained  
cos im too lazy


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Guys, can you rate my competetive team?
> 
> Gyarados@Earth Plate
> Earthquake
> ...



The plates only raise your attack by 10% so they are not really worth it.  I'd suggest sitrus berry, shell bell, or life orb on Gyarados.  As for the moveset, dump waterfall.  I know it's hard to have no STAB move, but Taunt is far superior because will save you from roar/other hazing moves like that and status problems, which will ruin your dragon dancing.




> Infernape@Quick Claw
> Aerial Ace
> Flame Wheel
> Close Combat
> Blast Burn (Last resort move)



Give if focus sash or expert belt because it will outspeed enough stuff as is (although I'd know better if you could put the natures and EVs).  Give it the anti-wall moveset.  Close Combat, Overheat/Flamethrower, Grass Knot, Thunder Punch.  If you don't have the egg move then I don't know what.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 10, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Kitsune said:


> The plates only raise your attack by 10% so they are not really worth it.  I'd suggest sitrus berry, shell bell, or life orb on Gyarados.  As for the moveset, dump waterfall.  I know it's hard to have no STAB move, but Taunt is far superior because will save you from roar/other hazing moves like that and status problems, which will ruin your dragon dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time to go breeding!  But I used Grass knot on Manaphy, you wouldn't happen to have one, would you?

And remove my STAB? 

I guess I should


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

hey is lonely a good nature for magikarp, or is defense to important to sacrifice.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> Time to go breeding!  But I used Grass knot on Manaphy, you wouldn't happen to have one, would you?
> 
> And remove my STAB?
> 
> I guess I should



With grass knot on Manaphy you may not need it on Infernape.  I don't know too much about Manaphy.  If you want a Chimchar with T-punch I can hatch you an egg.  Edit: If you don't want your Infernape to be a mixed sweeper, then just make it physical with a physical fire move and no grass knot.  That can be quite effective too.

About the Gyarados, you can remove Ice Fang instead if you really like Waterfall.  I just highly recommend Taunt.



Bajan3535 said:


> hey is lonely a good nature for magikarp, or is defense to important to sacrifice.



No, Gyarados needs to live trough a couple hits for dragon dancing and stuff.  As long as no electric moves come in, it's very good defensively.  Adamant is the one and only nature for him.  Possible Jolly, but that isn't as good.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll delete Waterfall since it's an HM.

And Manaphy is my team's Special Sweeper, Doing MASSIVE DAMAGE with a Choice Specs.

And ok on that Chimchar, anything in particular you want?


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

Damn i didnt even consider jolly. I think I just had 1 but I released it for the box space.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 10, 2007)

J-san said:


> I'll delete Waterfall since it's an HM.
> 
> And Manaphy is my team's Special Sweeper, Doing MASSIVE DAMAGE with a Choice Specs.
> 
> And ok on that Chimchar, anything in particular you want?



I'm pretty well off for now.  Just bring anything.



Bajan3535 said:


> Damn i didnt even consider jolly. I think I just had 1 but I released it for the box space.



I can hatch you an adamant magicarp with the everstone trick.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok Kit, I brought a Dragonair (I got millions of em)


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

alright this magikarp is being an a**hole.  I threw an ultraball and it wouldnt work I bet it's the one i need too.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Watch out for it's Splash attack!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 10, 2007)

does anyone here want me to finish working on my gym XD?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes, I want to get ym ordianry old badge >:^(


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

POASTING!!


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

OK I have an Adamant Gyarados The IVs are like this:
Hp:0
ATK:31
DEF:0
SPATK:31
SPDEF:29
SPD:31

I figure the S.defence would make up for the defense since ppl would probaly try to hit it with TBs. And its a sweeper so i dont know if hp will matter.Should i keep it or trash it.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

Whoa. 

Nice Gyarados


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Keep it as a parent and breed it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

That Gyarados is only good for breeding. The low HP and Def will come back to haunt you if you use it in battle.


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

what are the chances of the off spring having the same nature as the parent
or does the parents nature have nothing to do with the childs.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> what are the chances of the off spring having the same nature as the parent
> or does the parents nature have nothing to do with the childs.



I don't think it does because I had to hatch 7 gible before it had a jolly nature.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

Everstone trick. Just put an everstone on a mother with the nature you want and you should get about 40% of the offspring with that nature.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Doh. I wish I knew that.


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

Dag I see I'm going to be doing alot of breeding tommorow but maybe ill get lucky. It would be easier if I had a poke W/ flame body.

Any one got an extra everstone


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 10, 2007)

Go to snowpoint city and catch a medicham.Then go back into Snowpoint city and trade it to the person inside one of the houses.They give you a Haunter who just happens to hold an everstone....


----------



## Tash (Jul 10, 2007)

Thank you skeets


----------



## slayeritachi (Jul 10, 2007)

i beat the game in 1 week itz quick and ez only had 1 trouble.....catching the 2 ppl who run away from you lol and by putting a egg wif a pokemon wif ability flame body ur eggs will hatch quicker that happen 4 me getting all my eevee eggs (grand total of 8) lol i hatched them quick enfu 2 get umbrean and esbian 
and glacion and leafeon lol


----------



## slayeritachi (Jul 10, 2007)

pearl/diamond ez i beat it in a week got only alil over 200 pokemon total only had trouble wif runaway pokemon and btw have magmar in ur 6 pokemon thing cuz u can hatch eggs quicker if u do i did it wif my eevee eggs


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 10, 2007)

^ Dude. Use punctuation. And if you really want a challenge, you need to try wifi battling.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 10, 2007)

I want everyone's opnion on my future Normal Gym Team.

*Staraptor*
Roost
U-turn/Endeavor
Brave Bird
Endure (If i use Endeavor) /Aerial ace

*Vigaroth*
Slack off
Slash
Bulkup
Yawn

*Zangoose*
Flail
Swords Dance
Endure
Slash

*Togekiss*
Wish
Yawn
Dreameater
Psychic

*Clefable*
Healing wish
Thunderbolt
Sing
Fake Tears

*Snorlax*
Rollout/Crunch
Yawn
Block
Rock Slide


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 10, 2007)

Sounds reasonable.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

how do you work out IV's


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I've never bothered with them.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 11, 2007)

^You might regret you ever said that. It kinda sucks to have say a Timid Starmie with 0 IVs into SPD. You just missed out on 32 SPD stats right there and yes it's 32, from 29-30 it's weird.

*@ Death Child:* Go here to calculate your IVs . The best way to check a newly hatched Pokemon's IVs is to just battle in a lvl 100 match with a friend and just plug in all of your Pokemon's stats to calculate it.

Make sure to add in your EVs to the corresponding slots too, or you'll get outrageous IVs for your Pokemon.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I have time, I'll just wing it for now, EV has me busy enough. @_@


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 11, 2007)

anyone have a magmarizer they don't need


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 11, 2007)

My game just blew up..... I was in a 2v2 battle killed one pokemon, my pokemon who didnt attack yet leveled up and learned a new move, I learned the move but deleted the move that was in Que to attack... when time came for it to attack the game turned black and I havent been able to turn it back on since...





j/k anyone want to battle PM me if so friend code is 0902 9877 9693


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

i don't know if this is right can someone make sure this is possible:

  lvl:30

Elecitivire actual stats:

  HP:99
ATK:90
DEF:47
SPA:63
SPD:64
SPD:73

Elecitivire IV's:
  HP:31
ATK:31
DEF:07
SPA:05
SPD:28
SPD:31

just making sure it's not to high


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in the 5th gym right now and I have a pretty kickass Spirittomb that knows some hp nullifiying egg move or something.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

death-child said:


> i don't know if this is right can someone make sure this is possible:
> 
> lvl:30
> 
> ...



Go on wifi, subtract w/e EV points that you gave it and auto level to 100 to check it's IVs as accurate as possible. Although you want to make your IV's as high as possible, you still have to make sure that it's as accurate as it possibly can.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

i used the IV caculator to get that... what you say is possible but i can remember what EV's i gave it... i think it was just HP EV's that i know of


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

death-child said:


> i used the IV caculator to get that... what you say is possible but i can remember what EV's i gave it... i think it was just HP EV's that i know of



Well anyway, you should be as accurate as possible. Go to gamefaqs or something to IV check your pokemon by auto leveling to 100.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

k sounds cool but i need to fix my wifi first by finding out my password WEP key


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG I am so bored, I feel like my heads gonna explode. Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 11, 2007)

DD, I have cleaned my PM box out, you can send me PM's now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Jiraiya we can battle ^^


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Jiraiya we can battle ^^



Yup, I'm so bored right now


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

K going in now


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> K going in now



So am I, sorry I got DCed for some reason :\


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Good match Jiraiya ^^ It seems this time I got lucky prlzing your infernape getting a stealth rock up and being able to DD my salamence up.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Good match Jiraiya ^^ It seems this time I got lucky prlzing your infernape getting a stealth rock up and being able to DD my salamence up.



I'm having a really off day, my concentration is just shot since I lost my 77 streak in the battle tower :\ oh well. Thanx for the battle.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

I also recommend you to lose the trainer card ^^; Even though I already fought you so I had experience againts you I wont deny that that trainer card helped me.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 11, 2007)

back again. wazaa every 1.

My team is close to ready once more.... my first battle will be against Shadow in his gym.... MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 11, 2007)

anyone have a magmarizer they don't need


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 11, 2007)

Depending on how long IV breeding takes, I may nail the majority of my Gym team in terms of EV training in a short time.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I just cought a shiny Buizel 8D


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Gimme it


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Im going through adamant magikarps like crazy. All of them the right nature none of them the right IVs.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol J it seems your avy is making a big earthquake splash on the HoU x]


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

any1, hero, mind helping me IV battle?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

any one want to battle


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'll battle you but I need to get to a pokemon center so wait for me on wi-fi?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

k i'm abotu to vs taichi for the fire page... so i'll vs you after


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

nevermind bout my request ^^;
IVs checked 8)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol J it seems your avy is making a big earthquake splash on the HoU x]



Still? OMFG


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Anybody anna help me do an IV battle?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm in w-fi where are you death?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

just ugetting out a better party rather than my gym... do you want legends

EDIT: i'm on now


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

min-legendaries are ok but no actual legends.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Death, have we battled before?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

no, after i'm finished with dark i'll vs you though


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Any of you guys wanna help me IV check when your done battling.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

I will, Bajan


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you whats ur FC.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

gg dark... you next J


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Death, Rock Slide on a TTar?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah it's an old ttar... but ttar is rock

EQ is 4X SE on infernape


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

True, True.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

ouch that's one strong surf... lol i almost killed my gengar but not my blasikin


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Equake is actually 2x effective to Infernape not 4x ^^ Still it ALWAYS  OHKO unless the pokemon has his attack lowered(Like 3 stages) + burned or if the infernape has focus sash.

I personally hate infenrapes @_@ Im glad I have the absolute counter for it


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

lol... gg J yeah it was a good match but i hate that dam manaphy

EDIT: i haven't vs you before hero... want to vs in 20 mins


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Thank you whats ur FC.



My Code is 4682 4953 8998


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

^^ I think he's challenging your Infernape.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol... gg J yeah it was a good match but i hate that dam manaphy
> 
> EDIT: i haven't vs you before hero... want to vs in 20 mins



Yeah, Manaphy is a beast


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

J im goin on now.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

LMAO, Go Salamence!

"Woah!"

Oh God, I just checked my Tangel'as EV's.

It has 85 Sp. Def at lv. 100 DX


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

death-child said:


> lol... gg J yeah it was a good match but i hate that dam manaphy
> 
> EDIT: i haven't vs you before hero... want to vs in 20 mins



Hmm k  But let me just test my USB first... I installed some stuff to my computer... and normally my USB goes into "Lets not work at this time" mode when I install something new >_>


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks J I think I may have my magikarp


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

k see you in there for a test run

can we use legends in the accutal battle


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm... k sure  I'll use mine too though <3

>: )


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

k i'm ready for the test run

I'm in


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

IV battle any1?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

K be there a 1 min or 2...


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 11, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> IV battle any1?



I will, see you in lobby.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Dynamic I'll help you.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

did you make that communication error by turning off your game or was that your wi-fi


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

It seems that even with all thats running on my comp its working quite well ^^ K lets get on with the real battle. Though there may still be a tiny chance of d/c >_>

Yea that was me who d/ced on purpose.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

k, just a minute, 1 more egg xD


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

let's go hero

dam 3rd time lucky


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 11, 2007)

Lol wut? I dont see you in the lobby.... try reconnecting XP


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Dynamic I'll wait in the lobby if you're ready


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

btw  im done, just switch off when ur finished ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

i went in and out and your not there now

Soz i can't do it now g2g


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Dynamic do you happen to have an extra macargo


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Does anyone know where i could SEE a Munchlax? its the only one left for National Pokedex (See meaning trainer or wild)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

bajan, no sadly 8(, but i can give u an egg 8)


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Putting honey on a tree is the only way in the wild. I think some breeder trainer has one.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Does anyone know where i could SEE a Munchlax? its the only one left for National Pokedex (See meaning trainer or wild)



catching one in the wild is hard enough, but I think when you double battle against Team Galactic in one of the Lake battles, you rival has one.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 11, 2007)

Really!! mine didnt......

@Bajan where is this breeder trainer?..


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 11, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Really!! mine didnt......
> 
> @Bajan where is this breeder trainer?..



wait, sorry I meant in the sky pillar battle.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Dynamic I'll take u up on the offer for that egg, any thing u want in return?

@Jiraiya: Yea hes right the rival had it I dont know why I thought the breeder did, but ur best bet now is to buy a bunch of honey and slather it over any tree you see.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 11, 2007)

erm, anything will do, but i cant trade now, cos im going to bed ^^' can u wait tomorrow?


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

yea no prob


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

Omfg I just dropped my stylus and can't find it and its been 20mins


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Considering that the stylus is not that small, I would say you should get your eyes check out...or get that haystack out of your room.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

I already had them checked out like 5 years ago i can't read with my right eye.its not that much of a haystack it only fell near trash can and I moved everything out of corner but can't find it.


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 11, 2007)

is a Kabutops an uu Pokemon


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> I already had them checked out like 5 years ago i can't read with my right eye.its not that much of a haystack it only fell near trash can and I moved everything out of corner but can't find it.



It's in the trash can.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 11, 2007)

Nope, it is very very weak.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

lol it was in a fritos bag I ws about to throw away.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Did you take it out and was about to eat it thinking it was a frito.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh,on i was throwing the bag away and noticed something poking in it.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Darkwater do you wann help me do an IV battle for this last batch of magikarp?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Anybody want to help me with an IV battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally, the right IV's after a week of breeding.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 11, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Finally, the right IV's after a week of breeding.



How many rounds of said breeding?


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Mecha can you help me IV battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How many rounds of said breeding?



Oh God, like maybe 10.



Bajan3535 said:


> Mecha can you help me IV battle?



Sure, I can help you out. Give me 5 minutes.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Mecha can you help me IV battle?



I can IV battle you.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 11, 2007)

Ow, that's a major bitch. The things we do for good IV's


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Just tell me when you're done so I can disconnect.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Is 15 a good number for defense IVs on my Magikarp.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

No, go for 20-31


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Mecha do you think u can manage to connect again.
Or J since your still on.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Mecha do you think u can manage to connect again.
> Or J since your still on.



I'm in the middle of something. J is on your best bet.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

J-san  please

EDIT:nvm


----------



## Jazz (Jul 11, 2007)

Huh, what?


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

I needed an IV check


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mecha want to battle now


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

death-child said:


> Mecha want to battle now



Ok, sure. Give me 5 minutes here.

EDIT: Online now.


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Join my game by mistake mecha?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Join my game by mistake mecha?



No, didn't you need to check IV?


----------



## Tash (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh then why did u disconnect or was it me


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Oh then why did u disconnect or was it me



I figure you could check it even with me disconnecting... but guess not. Death_Child, I'm waiting.

EDIT: Ok, tired of waiting, back to what I was doing.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

soz my internet stuffed up and i couldn't open any pages... my DS wi-fi also stuffed up and it wouldn't let me do anything soz mecha


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Does Exp. share split the EVs gained to the pokemon holding it.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> soz my internet stuffed up and i couldn't open any pages... my DS wi-fi also stuffed up and it wouldn't let me do anything soz mecha



So it's fixed now?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

yeah i'll vs you now


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

death-child said:


> yeah i'll vs you now



Ok, let me log on.

EDIT: In lobby now.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

k adding your FC then i go in


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmmm. I guess the only fault is your Gengar didn't know Thunderbolt...and it's a bit too slow for a Gengar.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

*sigh* I guess I'll have to settle with this last magikarp I hatched. They IVs are average and it has a good nature, but I'll settle because I want to get a good team together before my vacation ends.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Hmmm. I guess the only fault is your Gengar didn't know Thunderbolt...and it's a bit too slow for a Gengar.



yeah i got owned... i'm trying to build a electric team to challange the electic gym or become of a sub for different time battles


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone need a TM64?


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 12, 2007)

what do you want for it?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Just notice that TM69 is Rock Polish. *snickers*


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

A question what type of nature should my Dialga be for benficial nature and is it possible to get a shiny if I restart or it predetermined when I make new game?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Could someone please come and answer my question?  I'm nearly to Dialga.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 12, 2007)

You can restart, but it's a waste of time.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

dialga has good stat's but it's not that hard to beat... just catch it as a momento and not for battle


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

IV battle any1?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

What's the difference between regular and IV battling?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

lol IV battling u just check the stats then turn off, its not really a battle ^^'


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

IV battles are just to check IV's not to accual battle


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

DC, wanna IV battle?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

sure i'm boried as hell so sure


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, let me add u quickly 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, cool, are u checking IVs too? if not, ill just turn off when im done ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm in and ready


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

ok, cool, are u checking IVs too? if not, ill just turn off when im done ^^

EDIT: i dont see u x_X... did u add me?

EDIT2: i c u now 8D

EDIT3: im done 8)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

erm not at the mo, but ill help anyway 8)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

do you need any more IV battles... cause i need to check 2


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

erm not at the mo, but ill help anyway 8)

EDIT: im inside waiting 8)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

thanx DD...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Decided to breed my eevee and now have Glacia and Leafia ^^


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

cool sounds cool dark... hope they are useful to you


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

This is one dead topic, where the hell is everyone.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

That guy no one likes has finally revealed his team.

I am quite frankly not impressed at all.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol who Silent?


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

I think he's talking about Marriland.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh lol he did?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah I am lmao.

Search it up on youtube and read his FAQ.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cjn4ncuapI[/YOUTUBE]

OMG the best team ever. I am so scared

I am sorry but his tem is too predicable.

Well here would be my suggestions for his team.

Max out speed EV's for salamence, fdon't get Max IV's in HP cause HP is not that important.

Jolly Garchomp should have a 252 attack/ 252 speed and 4 HP, will cause more damage.

Tyranitar should have a 252 attack, 252 speed and 4 hp, not 252 EV's in HP,

Blissey seems OK'ish

More EV's in defence for Skarmory

Weavile could most likely take down more than half of his team, so he should rethink his movesets and lineup.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Just go on his forum and talk smack about him thats why he took alot of the challenges he put on youtube.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

> Just go on his forum and talk smack about him thats why he took alot of the challenges he put on youtube.



Its not worth it, why would I register on his forum just to challenge him, most likely he will turn me down cause I am new to his forum.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey silent check the trading thread I have something your looking for.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

;____; 
Hes team makes Baby Jesus cry out in laughter

"The team you FEAR" I fear more his ugly face than his team.



> Q: Stop wasting time with inexperienced players and battle some GOOD players!
> A: When I am accepting challenges (I am not right now), I'll battle good players if they challenge me. But I'll also battle my eager fans that may not be "super-competitive" *but just want to have a chance to battle someone famous.* I don't have a point to prove, and I don't go out of my way to challenge good players. I don't challenge people. That's just how it is.



This made me lol too much xDDDD

Oh btw that Blissey is bad for the following reasons:

Bold? she wont resist any Attack anyways. 
That EV spread for her is making her lose valuable spdef (she has enough but will easily be 2hko by a choice specs focus blast gengar/alakazam) 

Thats not all his skarm spike + roar is outdated. I personally use toxic + roar it can make everything cept steel (Only OU that come to mind is metagross and magnezone and both are put down by equake easily) be poisoned thus making the switch more probable.

Among other things but theres no reason to continue  He said he was going to trow that outdated team away anyways.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Hey silent check the trading thread I have something your looking for.



I am waiting in the lobby right now ^_^.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 12, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ;____;
> Hes team makes Baby Jesus cry out in laughter
> 
> "The team you FEAR" I fear more his ugly face than his team.
> ...



Yeah really, even my unbalanced team could kill his


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 12, 2007)

whats the fastest way of evolving milotic can someone also tell me the best moves set for it please.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 12, 2007)

Marriland's team is so generic, any good player would be able to predict his moves left and right.

And this is his reason for not accepting challenges:


> Q: BATTLE ME PLZ?!/1
> A: No. I'm not accepting challenges now, because people were just getting way too frantic over battling me. Besides, I have more important work that I need to be getting done. Remember, sites that have 30,000+ people visiting a day take priority over foolish skirmishes against random players.



I remember reading somewhere that he is actually planing on surpassing serebii as number one pokemon site, lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Exactly alcazar ^^ His team is very easy to predict due to its simpleness...and Infernape rape them all except Salamence and Garchomp too

Infernape @ Life orb

Overheat
Grass knot
Tpunch
CC

= 

Blissey/skarmory/Ttar/Gengar dead


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Can't forget about weavile.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a Life Orb? lol, I need one.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

sorry silent I had to take care of sumthing I'm going in now.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok, so am I.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Did you want the grass knot too.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh yea silent thats exactly what I was mising ^^

Infernape take care of those and Weavile sweeps the other 2.

Fast, strong and good. Add a Skarm just in case and a Starmie/Alakazam with a Mixed sweeper Lucario and bam you have urself a perfect team againts his team.
He only has Gengar as spattacker so Blissey in this case isn't necesary and kazam/Star take care of it even if they are modest ^^


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, that was really all I needed.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Just finished traning my shiny Floatzle to be a special sweeper, wonder how she will turn out. @_@


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Gah!  I can't clone to save my life V_V


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Axle, we still have to battle sometime.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Axel that shiney buizel you caught had good IVs and nature you're lucky


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

J-san said:


> Gah!  I can't clone to save my life V_V


Cloning is bad. v_v 


Mecha Wolf said:


> Axle, we still have to battle sometime.



I still have to raise my new pokemanz.

@B: It has a neutral nature.  

And I don't know it's IV's.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Cloning is bad. v_v
> 
> 
> I still have to raise my new pokemanz.



CLONING IS GREAT!

But I can't make it work


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

I really want to battle you Axle D:

Dam can we battle like later (Or in a few mins xD)?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> I really want to battle you Axle D:
> 
> Dam can we battle like later (Or in a few mins xD)?



In a lil' bit I guess. I'll have to use my slopppy team D:


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

I feel so lucky. I caught a Sneasel with good IVs and nature.


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 12, 2007)

Anyone want to battle...? I''ll be using 2 leftovers.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Hero, You're stretching the screen wtih those badhges


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

You do have alot of badges are you going to steal someones gym.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

What?? o_o

Weird... It doesnt stretch the page for me


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats cause your using Firefox, like I am.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Firefox is the best.  

Hero I'm ready for a battle I guess.


----------



## theredfox12 (Jul 12, 2007)

does any one know a good move set for milotic


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

By huntertracyh at 2007-07-12


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Firefox(Along with Opera *insert anything else besides IE*) is win.IE users should change to it instead of using that piece of shit (No offense.)

Axle you still wana battle? I got over 99999 500 internal error just from my "change sig" to this thread...which was on my suscribe thread so it was faster... I thank god >_>


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

theredfox12 said:


> does any one know a good move set for milotic




check this page it gives you all sorts of options.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> *Firefox(Along with Opera *insert anything else besides IE*) is win.IE users should change to it instead of using that piece of shit (No offense.)*
> 
> Axle you still wana battle? I got over 99999 500 internal error just from my "change sig" to this thread...which was on my suscribe thread so it was faster... I thank god >_>



lol. True, true. Firefox = win. :3 

Anyways not now, my Rhydon and Garchomp need to make babiez so I can see if the baby will have SE and EQ.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol k >P

Well then time to watch ep 15 of TTGL ^^


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Are Palmer's pokemon all EVed


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Better Be, Iron Tail took out my TTar in one hit


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

any1 have quilfish, plusle, minun, stantler, magby? need it for pkdex 83


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

I have Magby, but you'd need to trade it back

What time is it there BTW, like 10 or something?


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, does anyone want to battle? My FC is 4940 2627 0291.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 12, 2007)

oops hi J, erm yeah its 1030 8)
ill trade a lil later ^^


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 12, 2007)

I am need IV battle. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll help you give me a minute im going on.


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

When your done just turn off the connection


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm battle hungry... feed me a battle

EDIT: Scrach that i need to go feed myself some real food now


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the colors in your sig Silent.
Still hungry for that battle Death?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll be in the lobby if anyone wants to battle.

Let me know if I haven't added you yet.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'll fight you.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

yep i'm still hungry for that battle Dark... just a min or 2


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Just got a legit Lugia.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2007)

Darkwater I just added you so I'll see you on if you're still down.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

I WANT IT! :YELL


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Axle:  I have a legit Shiny Lugia 

PS, guys, check this out


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

lol. It was obviously raised on rare candys, sure you want it Dark?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe just trade backs for dex entry?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Kay. What do you have? I want a dex entry too.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

Dark do you still want to battle


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah Death just a minute I'm battling Duy,I have a Darkrai hacked obviously for tradebacks?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 12, 2007)

Dark I gtg so maybe tomorow. Bai guys.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

i have a liget shiny darkrai (Jap E4 Cheat)


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok Axel Bye.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Those leftovers are getting really annoying when you have them on like every pokemon.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Dark, wanna battle?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Sure after my battle with Death.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

So are the three psychic legendaries any good enough to use in competitive battling?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Those leftovers are getting really annoying when you have them on like every pokemon.



I run a lot of Bulky/Set up Pokemons so Leftovers = Good shit. But nothing beats Dialga and Latias, if you got the right set they alone will run my team. Okay maybe except after 2 DDs from Gyarados.

GG though. Also, if you're talking about the Elves; Azelf is a very good special sweeper. One Nasty Plot will most likely sweep teams easily. However, Weavile revenge kills Azelf for free.

Anyone else wants to go at it?
No Ubers
No Item Clause
Sleep Clause


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I run a lot of Bulky/Set up Pokemons so Leftovers = Good shit. But nothing beats Dialga and Latias, if you got the right set they alone will run my team. Okay maybe except after 2 DDs from Gyarados.
> 
> GG though. Also, if you're talking about the Elves; Azelf is a very good special sweeper. One Nasty Plot will most likely sweep teams easily. However, Weavile revenge kills Azelf for free.
> 
> ...


Ok You-Iee


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

What is your FC by teh way J-san?


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey the box trick worked. Woow


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

What box trick?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Hey the box trick worked. Woow


I know right?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wtf Death I still had my Latias left why did it do that?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

@Dark do what...

If anyone what's to vs me i'll be in the lobby (if I don't have your FC post your FC and say you want to vs me and i'll add you)


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

The trick to get new wallpaper in your computer boxes.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Dammit, shitty Tpunh was shitty

Edit: Gah, A Bronzong V_V


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

All I need is a naughty female chimchar and I'll have all I need to make my team.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 12, 2007)

do you want to battle again Dark... this time i have some legendary's as well

EDIT: I'm now an ANBU recruit alright


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Dammit Duy, stop switching out so much XD


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 12, 2007)

Not until I get my national dex >.> I'm going to be afk now.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

I may, after my shower


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 12, 2007)

GG J, didn't know Gyro Ball would hit so hard.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Me either O_o

I wish It had heatproof, not Levitate, lol


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Not until I get my national dex >.> I'm going to be afk now.



MY FC is 4682 4953 8998


----------



## Tash (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there more than one razor fang in the game.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes, 48BP at the Battle Tower


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm back on if anyone wants to battle.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone want a lvl.50 untouched legit Lugia?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Me!!!~!!!!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Ome min Dark I'm gettin a Totodile. 8D

BTW: What do you have to offer?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

What do you want? >.> I might be able to get it


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Well lets see. 

Untouched legit Deoxys, Jirachi, Celebi, or somethin else of value. >.>


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 13, 2007)

I want it too. D:

Do you know how to clone it? :3


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

My friend has a untouched deoxys, I have a legit mystery mew <.<


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Cloning bad.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 13, 2007)

J-san, let us battle.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> My friend has a untouched deoxys, I have a legit mystery mew <.<



Get me that thar Deoxys and we have a deal. :3


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 13, 2007)

Cloning is no biggy,Only reason I don't do it is cause I haven't learned yet...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

She has a legit Lugia though same friend that gave my shiny Latias by the way.
Anything else I myself can give you?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 13, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> J-san, let us battle.



Umm... Ok, Gimme a second


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> She has a legit Lugia though same friend that gave my shiny Latias by the way.
> Anything else I myself can give you?



Well, Celebi and Jarachi are always good, but Serebii has tons of those I could find someone who has one. 

How 'bout a nice shiny?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 13, 2007)

Gah, Wi-Fi is down.

Gimme a few minutes Mecha


----------



## Jazz (Jul 13, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> She has a legit Lugia though same friend that gave my shiny Latias by the way.
> Anything else I myself can give you?



K, since Mecha is battling, I want to battle you, Dark.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll have to try my luck on finding a shiny once I complete national dex and damn catching that blue Aself or whatever took like 4 resets of 30 dusk balls.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 13, 2007)

J-san said:


> K, since Mecha is battling, I want to battle you, Dark.



I'm ready now dude. What is you FC again?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Mespirit is really pissing me off.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

if some one want a battle i need a challange


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I already ran into it like 30 times and ran away 3 times on accident and it still won't get in the damn dusk ball and it keeps staying on the right side of Sinoh and when I got there its on the left side


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 13, 2007)

^It's pretty late to reply, but if you still want to battle I'm on right now.

Same goes for everyone, also I rather not fight with Ubers but I'm somewhat whatevers about it.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Not until I get my pokemon from fire red


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

@Duy: k i'll vs you just got to add you

EDIT: I'm using legends cause i have no chance otherwise


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

does any1 have:
stantler, quilfish,jigglypuff, and a lunatone?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I got a jiggly puff on my fire red.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol talk about ownage... gg Duy i got massively owned


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Crap I can't kill Cynthia's Garchomp.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 13, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Crap I can't kill Cynthia's Garchomp.



Ice Beam? Hell I just killed her Garchomp with 1 CC from my Infernape the first time around.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

He one hits my Latias when I try.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I FINALLY CAUGH MESPRIT!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 13, 2007)

whats a good move set for murkrow?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol After I gave Cynthia a 2nd try I used calm mind like 7 times and One hit everyone of her pokemon with my Latias.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I got my beloved Mew back!


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> I FINALLY CAUGH MESPRIT!



Is that the one that keeps running away?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

Anyone want a battle?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 13, 2007)

Sooooooo booooorrrrrrrreeeeeeddddd

Dammit where is everyone, this thread is really dead.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> Anybody want to battle?




i'll fight.. tell me your FC... if you're still there...

actually i'll battle anyone... so tell me if you want to...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

ossu! finally completed pokedex!

'cept shaymin and arceus ofcourse lol, but still got the 2nd star xD


----------



## Tash (Jul 13, 2007)

I hate Palmer and his damn Milotic.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

if any1 sees me inside wifi dont engage battle with me ^^', im just IV battling with a friend 8)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

does anyone have a power lens... i can give you a trick room or a masterball?

EIDT: does anyone know if the smily still means pokerus is working?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

I just got an ev trained Milotic. 8)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!

This sux!!! I was babysitting and this kid asked if he could play my Ds lite (ussually i dont lend it out) but he kept on asking so i said sure and he loves pokemon games....just dont save anything is said...........................HE FREAKIN' DELETED MY FILE!!!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol XD... that's why i don't trust anyone under the age of 10 with my games... why didn't you just turn it on to your file


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 13, 2007)

PKRS never goes away, the smily means it can't spread.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

I thought he was going to but i guess he wanted to start a new game and didnt ask...so he deleted my file...he said "well i didnt save anything like you asked"

ugghhhhhh....so many trades......so much time training......so many transfered pokemon from emerald and fire red!!!!.......

^^what??


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

yeah that happened to me on my... silver... saphire and fire red... so never again am i going to trust anyone with my game again (these are only my poke ones)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

Me,... never again will anyone even touch my DS lite....still in mint condition i am very proud to say...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

you know the second file save thing...  could you retvieve the file some how hmmmm


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

death-child said:


> does anyone have a power lens... i can give you a trick room or a masterball?
> 
> EIDT: does anyone know if the smily still means pokerus is working?



pokevirus is as rare as getting a shiny, so u should know how valuable it is, its only a 24-hour thing. once u get the smiley face, it means u dont have the virus anymore and ur pokemon is healthy. and yes this is right,im the one who proved it here in the forums 8)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

wait you can have 2 saved files???!!

and you cant retrive them anyway....once deleted....cannot be retrieved


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 13, 2007)

he meant that there are two save files made, 1st is the ingame, 2nd is the save file before u go into wi-fi.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

cool cause i got it so i'm hell lucky (but i've always wanted to catch a shiny)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

@Dynamic Dragon. oh ok 

Just started over: 2 Badges, Infernape, Haunter, Rosellia


----------



## FFLN (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!
> 
> This sux!!! I was babysitting and this kid asked if he could play my Ds lite (ussually i dont lend it out) but he kept on asking so i said sure and he loves pokemon games....just dont save anything is said...........................HE FREAKIN' DELETED MY FILE!!!!



Do not give up hope.  You too can still be a Pokemon master. You'll just... have to put 300+ hours back into the game... and find trades... and play through your old games... and hope that you get good IVs and shinies again.

You should've just let him play Ruby or something on your DS.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 13, 2007)

I know.........................stupid me!!

My party was almost perfect too! just had to get another Grass Knot TM


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol EV training takes ages... but it's all worth it


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 13, 2007)

Can someone help evolve my Kadabra?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

Vyse said:


> UGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!GOD DAMMIT!!!!!!!
> 
> This sux!!! I was babysitting and this kid asked if he could play my Ds lite (ussually i dont lend it out) but he kept on asking so i said sure and he loves pokemon games....just dont save anything is said...........................HE FREAKIN' DELETED MY FILE!!!!



did he go over the anti-deletion system of the game?... how sad DX...

anyone wants to battle?...


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 13, 2007)

If you're still interested I will battle you Blind.

EDIT: Is anyone else interested in a battle?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

okay.. i'll meet you in the lobby... remember that i have a new code...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to battle you next Blind,I can't get the damn Trophy Garden to supply Eevees I've resetted like 50 times and I've gotten everything but them I want some shiny eevees


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

lol i could breed you an evee i need to breed one myself soon anyway (surfing Jolteon)


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

damn alcazar... you switch too much... i was wondering when we would fight... anyway... didn't notice i left my houndoom there... i tried to not use it cause as you could see it can't do anything...

good game... that hippowdon is fearsome... if used well...


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 13, 2007)

GG Blind, I thought I was done for a minute there. Hippowdon laughs at TTars hes the perfect counter.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I won't be battling for awhile since it seems I'm going for a shiny pichu now,wish me luck.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 13, 2007)

Alacazer, I'd like to battle you sometime.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 13, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Alacazer, I'd like to battle you sometime.



Alright then we could battle in ten minutes, need to finish dinner.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 13, 2007)

hee hee hee... ha ha ha..... HA HA HA HA!!!!!

MWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 13, 2007)

don't spam shion... does anyone have a battle lens


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 13, 2007)

Good luck trying to get a shiny. You basically have to encounter like 8000 normal pokes to get one shiny.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lol my friend hacked and got shiny Deoxys.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 13, 2007)

^  Ewww, you child molester.  (lol Kira made it, big suprise).



darkwater297 said:


> I want to battle you next Blind,I can't get the damn Trophy Garden to supply Eevees I've resetted like 50 times and I've gotten everything but them I want some shiny eevees



I have a shiny Eevee I may part with, what can you offer me?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 13, 2007)

Well since Shadow Blade isn't on anyone else want to battle?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 13, 2007)

I shall battle you, Mr. Champion!

And I'm glad to see your custom ninja rank is finally fucking working...only took 2 days after I set it. Damn Vbulletin.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 13, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> I shall battle you, Mr. Champion!
> 
> And I'm glad to see your custom ninja rank is finally fucking working...only took 2 days after I set it. Damn Vbulletin.



Alright then meet you in lobby.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice battle, Alcazar.

Damn critical hit h4x. D:


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 14, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Nice battle, Alcazar.
> 
> Damn critical hit h4x. D:



 Looks like my new pokemon had quite a bit of success, GG.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

what's the best type set for battle tower (eg. fire, water, thunder etc)


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 14, 2007)

death-child said:


> what's the best type set for battle tower (eg. fire, water, thunder etc)



I don't think its really matters, every once in a while the battle tower will send out pokes that have advantage over yours. Just make sure your pokemon cover most if not all pokemon weaknesses.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok power lens here i come


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jul 14, 2007)

Sorry Alacazar connection problems. Also working on the 4th member of my gym


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

does anyone want to battle with me in battle tower

At 4:20 i'm going in normal

I'm going in now


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

in battle tower there's a wifi section... i hate wobbafet but the female one... well lol


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

I want to fight you death after I get my mew up more level then it will be my first level 100


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok after i finish this round of battle tower i'll vs you


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm gong in Wi-fi hope you are there. >.>


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

soz i got kicked off my DS and comp by my little bro... i'm ready now see you in there


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe I should of said Legit legends only >.>


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

it is got it from Jap E4 cheat


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Don't fuck with my firered team 
Goodgame though I completely forgot that Aura Sphere was physical I think and forgot how to deal with you Jirachi somewhat.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

lol... gg Dark how'd you get a mew


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Toys'r'us event mystery mew.
A dear friend gave it to me


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok... toyr'us doesn't exist in aus lol


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

I also got a Manaphy egg tonight and hatched it at Regigigas "statue".


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Death want to trade dex entrys? Like I send you a pokemon you dont have and you send me one I don't have like say your Jirachi? and say my Arceus?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

lol... i got my jirachi from channel

EDIT: yes but i have an arceus... i need a mew... and that's it cause i completed my fire red pokedex


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

We trade back once we trade them understood?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

yes i don't want to lose my jirachi any way


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Wait nevermind it just doesn't feel right >.> If you want I could try and give you a level 9 mew that is in a friend's box that can't be use on GTS for dex?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

ok sure dark...

I hate my bro he delted my lvl 99 typhlosion before i could migrate it


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm going to bed in like 5minutes just wondering where can I get leftovers and things?
The GTS is horrible on alot of trades because they all almost want Level 9 and under Mew which is impossible even with Action Replay.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

that's the idea so they can clone their poke's

leftovers battle tower


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't see any there though =/


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

well they defenatly at the the S,R,E battle tower


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

So is it like the crystal version of battle tower where you fight like 10 fights and get 1BP? I don't remember emeralds.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah but to get it this one the only way to get it is...

on victory road
Wild muchlax
or pickup


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok I see now well I'm going to bed then I'm going to pal park my snorlax then breed a munchlax.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

only on wild munclax so breed won't get you one


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

u can get a munchlax by attaching a full inscence to a female snorlax while breeding.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

This is soo boring......(my pearl)............

does anyone want an infernape btw?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 14, 2007)

:/ 

It seems the pokemon community right now is dead... from Gyms to trade and even battles. @_@


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 14, 2007)

I blame PBR cause it is so addicting from what I have heard .


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 14, 2007)

Lol ~ 

Anyways cant you connect PRB to a friend coded DS?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 14, 2007)

Actually, PBR did have a lot to do why I didn't play my Diamond or Pearl much last week. 

He's probably right.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 14, 2007)

Pity :/ I dont have PRB... Nintendo sure loves to force their costumes to buy their shit. (In a indirect way anyways >_>)

Well lol obvious everyone does ~


----------



## Jazz (Jul 14, 2007)

PBR sucks major cock.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in need of a Jirachi.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

I was thinking of buying PBR...is it worth it?(the $50 that is)


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

its only worth it if u have the DS games, if not, definitely pointless


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 14, 2007)

Sadly, I have to wait till the UK release to get it .

Plus I don't have a Wii.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 14, 2007)

Battle anyone? 
edit: Nvm


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

I do have Pearl..so...i think i will get it  also how do you transfer pokemon from PBR to Pearl?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

just to simple wireless 8)
it just reads ur pokemon, not transfer them 8)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

would i be able to get all EV's for sp.Atk in 9 lvl's for eletrive


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

death-child said:


> would i be able to get all EV's for sp.Atk in 9 lvl's for eletrive



Depends on what lvl he already is. (my elekid that is now my true electivire got maxed spd and atk Evs by lvl 24 or so)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

i started at lvl 30 and maxed out at 39 so that seems right... now to max out speed and HP... and defence and Sp.Def... basicly all stats lol


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

@Dynamic Dragon....wait it just reads them? you can get a pokemon from PBR to your Pearl/Diamond?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

erm yeah it only reads ur DS save file, it wont actually transfer the pokemons.
and u get a surfing pikachu from PBR via mystery gift 8)


----------



## Tash (Jul 14, 2007)

I think I maxed out my Weaviles EVs in attack but it seems too quick. It had the power item on and seems to have maxed in 5 lvls. Where it used to get 7 now it's only getting 4 after training on 15 bibarels.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

bajan, do u still want that slugma?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

is PRB anything like collisum and XD

Any one want to go in battle tower with me


----------



## Tash (Jul 14, 2007)

@Dynamic Dragon: sadly my internet connection is down. Im using my aunts computer now but it doesnt have wireless internet. It wont be back until tuesday so i cant do anything till then. But if you still have it on tuesday what would you want for it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

yeah sure 8) no prob
erm dont really need anything cos i completed my pokedex, but if u have a life orb or expert belt that would be great 8)


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

were do you find rain dance


----------



## Tash (Jul 14, 2007)

Ravaged path is the same place that has the Gible and the little girl that you have to lead out of the cave right?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

It is and I just palparked a Slugma too lol


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2007)

if you have more than 1 marcargo in your party does it speed up eggs EVEN! faster?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Serp said:


> if you have more than 1 marcargo in your party does it speed up eggs EVEN! faster?



I don't think so.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm in love with my Milotic.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I'm in love with my Milotic.



Did you hold the DS up to a mirror while using Attract? Cause that might be it. Classic DS Mirror Attract trick.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 14, 2007)

^ lmao xDDDDDD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Did you hold the DS up to a mirror while using Attract? Cause that might be it. Classic DS Mirror Attract trick.



 **


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

So what did you want for that Lugia again Axel?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

How come everytime I post I kill threads?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

lol you kill threads...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Just wondering does anyone here have a Tanabata Jirachi? The 07/07/07 one.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#111 (Jul 14, 2007)

i have a channel one


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2007)

darkwater297 said:


> Just wondering does anyone here have a Tanabata Jirachi? The 07/07/07 one.



????????????

WHAT?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 14, 2007)

Nevermind but *squeel* I have a legit Movie Darkrai now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 14, 2007)

nice!!

i have!!........oh wait NVM


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello, Im about to take on the elite 4 for the first time and I was wondering if anyone can help evolve my Kadabara? Just a real fast trade and trade back. Ill be on for awile just send me a PM.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'll help I need to get to a pokemon center though so do you mind if I look for a Kadabara too?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Dark lets battle ^^

6 vs 6
Single
100
?

Btw how about we both use 1 semi legendary for our team


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Define semi-legendary for me


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Hmm nvm then :]

Edit: I'm in


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hold on trying to see if I'll get a EV trained Shiny Gallade.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow the negotiations seems to be fierce to take this long.


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah lol the person said yes to my EV Empoleon then someone offered a Empoleon almost like mine except ev trained in sp atk and sp def,now I just added a shiny seadra and now waiting.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

K then I'll brb while you get the Gallade ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2007)

hmmm where are all the gym leaders at this time x_X


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Masturbating,The damn person isn't responding on the board so  have to wait I also added a Deoxys lol.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol dark.

How about we battle by adding 1 legendary to our team this time? ;P


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Only one? D:


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol... k 3 then 

I only will use 2 though. ^^


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm entering wi-fi now the bastard still hasn't replied.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol k  Im entering now too


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Man I hate fighting Blisseys.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 15, 2007)

Lol 

I though I said only 3 legends D:

But anyways i'm glad that Blissey helped me tremendously instead of stalling the whole game x]


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Legendarys? Crap I thought you said Ubers >.< I'm sorry.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 15, 2007)

The Prinny has arrived!!!!


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello Prinny!


----------



## willtheshadow (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone explain how light ball works. I have heard multiple things from doubling sp attack and attack power, doubling sp attack only as well as only raising it by x1.5.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 15, 2007)

It doubles Pikachu's Sp.Atk, will


----------



## willtheshadow (Jul 15, 2007)

Are 100% sure thats what it does, nothing else


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, I'm quite sure.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 15, 2007)

sp.atk and atk


----------



## willtheshadow (Jul 15, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> It doubles Pikachu's Sp.Atk, will





Dynamic Dragon said:


> sp.atk and atk



you see this is what im talking about. I want to believe dragon cause thats what I hoped it did. o well iguess i never be sure. Thanks for the feedback poeple.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 15, 2007)

^It doubles Pikachu's SATK stat. So with perfect IVs and max EVs in SATK, Pikachu will hit 436 SATK. That's not saying much for Pikachu, but if you like Pikachu that much...go for it. Much like how Thick Club doubles Cubone's and Marowak's ATK stat.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 15, 2007)

^ I believe it also doubles Attack of Pikachu in the 4th generation (diamond/pearl), but someone would have to confirm that.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 15, 2007)

whats a good move set for hounchkrow?


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 16, 2007)

Man the thread is dead around these parts.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

dark, u mind helping IV battle?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm looking for a battle....
I haven't battled in a fews days now...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

skeets can u help me iv battle?
i need to do it 5 times xD


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

I might be battling someone...
If not I'll help you out...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

ok, just reply when ur available 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Well they're not showing...

I'll go in now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

oki doky 8) meet u in there

ill just be switching off when im done 8)
(need to do it 5 times if u dont mind x_X)


EDIT: i have a feeling that this isnt gonna work like last time Y_Y


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

It's ok,got a spare T-wave tm?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, u can get it from battle park cant u?

oh noes X_X.... its really not working 8(

edit: oh yes!!!! it worked!


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know why it's being such a bitch for us to connect....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

ok, thanks for that 8)
i can trade u the twave now ^^


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah really? Good looks...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

good looks x_X?

edit: im inside waiting 83


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

HA Ha.
Good looks as in "Hey Good Looking out"

Well Good looks on the T-wave...
Wanna have a quick battle?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

erm ok xD... ill try some new pokes

edit: im inside waiting


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

That's what I'm doing,I'm kinda sick of using the same ones....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

very defensive team ^^ 
gg skeets 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

meh,Umbreon's really no good this gen...
Was that a CScarf Chomp?

Wanna go again later?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

ok 8)
sure ^^,

wanna try it on pbr? maybe in an hour?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

iight.

Just give me a heads up.
You should add me on msn....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

o ok, PM me ur address 8)
i prefer to use yahoo if u hav it 8)


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

Click on the logo under my avatar.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

ok,i added u 83


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 16, 2007)

iight just give me a heads up when you wanna battle.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 16, 2007)

For those who weren't sure, Pikachu's attack is also doubled with the Light Ball. However, the only good attack for Pikachu is Volt Tackle, so it's really up to you, especially since Pikachu's attack is slightly higher than its special attack.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 16, 2007)

Tezuka Kunimitsu said:


> For those who weren't sure, Pikachu's attack is also doubled with the Light Ball. However, the only good attack for Pikachu is Volt Tackle, so it's really up to you, especially since Pikachu's attack is slightly higher than its special attack.



it so hurtss you if used against a blissey lol... or a gyarados...

didn't know about the attack boost.. thanks ...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 16, 2007)

BI, mind IV battling with me?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll IV battle with anyone who needs it...just dont expect a great party from me...


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2007)

Mecha, whenever you see this. I'm ready to give back the Lucario at any time.


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 17, 2007)

What's an IV battle?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

we get connected on a battle at lvlv 100 to check the stats of the pokeomn.. that way we can know it's exact Individual values.. it's not a real battle.. we only write down the numbers and disconnect...


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm in need of an Electrizer, its somewhat urgent, i got some TM's (Earthquake, Shadow Ball, Sludge Bomb) and some berrys (Salac, Liechi) to trade.

I can trade it for pokemon if you want, i have ALL of them (legendary non-included since most cases i got only 1 of each and i want to keep it xD)

I hope someone here can help

My FC: 1031 8066 4368

Answer here or PM me, thanks


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

BI want to batoru?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

LordTyrano? said:


> I'm in need of an Electrizer, its somewhat urgent, i got some TM's (Earthquake, Shadow Ball, Sludge Bomb) and some berrys (Salac, Liechi) to trade.
> 
> I can trade it for pokemon if you want, i have ALL of them (legendary non-included since most cases i got only 1 of each and i want to keep it xD)
> 
> ...



i have electirizers... but i only do legit trades... sorry...



Hero's Card said:


> BI want to batoru?


just let me get done with this GYM challenge and i'll post here again to battle you...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh k.

6 vs 6
Single
100
? (The usual lol )

??????????????????????

wtf is this? When I check my save file a... kinda notebook appears... saying like "July 15 Used PC" and other stuff


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

x_X any1?

damn, vayse always replies when im not here x_D


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> i have electirizers... but i only do legit trades... sorry...



Legit trades? >_>


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

means unhacked 83


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2007)

What do you need done DD?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 17, 2007)

If i could hack why would be I in need of an electrizer? XD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

NP, i need to IV battle 3 times ^^'
willing to help out?

lol got a shiny togepi after breeding all these togepis


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha!.. hey Hero... if only my quick claw activated again you would've been trashed by my golduck like many others XDDDD...

you had luck... but yet again... i'm a brawler style trainer... i don't like walls and you had... two...

that was a great fight though...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Walls suck. Sweepers FTW!


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Even if  quick claw activated and killed Salamence I still had Blissey anyways ;P
and even if you had 3 amnesias (6 Spdef up) the sandstorm woulda taken you @_@
Great match though ^^ I wanted to Destiny bond with Gengar but I forgot you had psychic


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

any1? IV battle ;_;.... 3 times? xD


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2007)

I've got time, DD.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

kool, ill meet u in there ^^
thanks alot 83


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Even if  quick claw activated and killed Salamence I still had Blissey anyways ;P
> and even if you had 3 amnesias (6 Spdef up) the sandstorm woulda taken you @_@
> Great match though ^^ I wanted to Destiny bond with Gengar but I forgot you had psychic



ha ha ah.. the cloud nine protects me from climate XD... it would be a battle between your ice beam and mines to see if i could freeze you...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm glad that my Blissey is calm with EVs on spdef ^^
So it would be a battle that would take alot of time.

Btw battle anyone else ^^


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero wanna go three on three? (If I can connect DX )


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

D:

 lol 3 vs 3.... K sure


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

I ish in the lobby. D8

You got lucky Milotic missed. DDX


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

You brought a legend D: Even though I won (By luck ;P) Next time inform me if you are going to use a legenddary


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Jirachi ain't uber though. D:


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

hey axle.. i'm ready... and you're right.. jirachi is only semi-uber...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

8_( IV batoru Y_Y


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> hey axle.. i'm ready... and he's right.. jirachi is only semi-uber...



Kewl. 8D And Jirachi isn't banned, and she/he fainted anyway.


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 17, 2007)

I need an IV battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

ya?
ill battle with u 8)
need to do it 2 times 8)


----------



## Vongola (Jul 17, 2007)

ill get this game, comes out in a few days in the UK i thinks...


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> ya?
> ill battle with u 8)
> need to do it 2 times 8)



I don't need to do it anymore, but I'll help.

Setup the room, I'm in an IV battle right now, so just wait a bit.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

oh ok,thanks, one more batch to check ^^


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

? 

Uk still doesnt have this game?

Yay theres still a chance that the pokemon thread may be lively again.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

lol only me and silent are the one in the UK thats in this forum that has the game. my sister preordered it for me though x_X so i might be getting pearl... 8___D..... comes out in the 25th here i think.

jiraiya: thanks for the help ^^


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> lol only me and silent are the one in the UK thats in this forum that has the game. my sister preordered it for me though x_X so i might be getting pearl... 8___D..... comes out in the 25th here i think.
> 
> jiraiya: thanks for the help ^^





=O

My sister reordered my game aswell.

*dun, dun, dun*


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Alcazar i'll battle ya


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Alcazar i'll battle ya



Let me just finish my current battle.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

8O i think i may have made the 2nd most amazing discovery about this game 8O.......

correct me if im wrong, but togepi, doesnt learn the move wish as an egg move right? but through leveling up.

well, this is what happened... i bred to togekisses with each other, both 'really got along well'...

and the resulting eggs had the egg move wish! 8O

how did that happen?

here is my thought:

either its because the parents get along really well, and both of them had that move learnt.

well, both parents knew the move wish, but when i was breeding a male togekiss with a ditto or w/e, the only move it passed was twave. but when i bred it with a female togekiss, it passed on wish...

could this be another way of passing down moves? same species, a similarity in moves, and must really like each other?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe because ditto breeding is moar seriouz bizzniz? I really don't know...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

first i was breeding a male togekiss with a ditto, and the eggs only had twave passed on, but when i bred it witha female togekiss, wish was passed on.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

I dunno why it didn't learn it with the ditto, it should have. @_@


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

well, wish is not an egg move to togepis


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Well I have breed pokemon and they had moves that wern't egg moves, If it _*levels up*_ to learn the move, it can learn it through breeding. 

_*Egg moves *_ I belive are moves that it couldn't learn nomaly.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Have you tried breeding with a female togetic without wish? Maybe the mother has somehing to do with it.

And Hero I'm ready to battle.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

K i'll be there in a sec ^^


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

uh, hello unless ur totally ignorant about what im saying, TOGEPI DOESNT LEARN WISH WHEN ITS AN EGG!

and egg moves are moves that can be learnt by a baby pokemon when its hatched not because it cant learn it, take a houndour for example, it learns nasty plot as a final move, but it can still learn nasty plot as an egg move.

if it was a TM that a baby can learn, then yes thats understandable, hence the first try where togepis only inherited twave.

but wish is not a TM nor an egg move.



> Have you tried breeding with a female togetic without wish? Maybe the mother has somehing to do with it.


thats what im thinking, i think the mother has something to do with it. and they need to like each other a lot? because this didnt work when i was breeding other that liked each other a lot, and the only way for pokemons to like each other 'a lot' is when they breed with thesame species.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2007)

You did this with a ditto, DD?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> uh, hello unless ur totally ignorant about what im saying, TOGEPI DOESNT LEARN WISH WHEN ITS AN EGG!
> 
> and egg moves are moves that can be learnt by a baby pokemon when its hatched not because it cant learn it, take a houndour for example, it learns nasty plot as a final move, but it can still learn nasty plot as an egg move.
> 
> ...



....No need to get mad.  

I'm just throwing suggestions, I ain't a breeder. Just accept that you got it I guess.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> thats what im thinking, i think the mother has something to do with it. and they need to like each other a lot? because this didnt work when i was breeding other that liked each other a lot, and the only way for pokemons to like each other 'a lot' is when they breed with thesame species.



Were those other Togetics too?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

> You did this with a ditto, DD?


lol x_____D no

ok, let me explain as clearly as possible

togekiss, male
moves: twave, aura sphere, air slash, wish

ditto, genderless
moves: bloody hell, even if it was playing the male it cant pass anything cos it only knows TRANSFORM!

egg result: togepis with these moves: growl, charm, and Twave

thoughts: twave is a TM that can be learnt by togepi, logical, no questions
---------------------------

Round 2

Togekiss, male (the male i used above)

and

Togekiss, female
moves: air slash, charm, twave, wish (not trained, just for breeding purpose)

egg result: a togepi with thesame moves as the previous, with the adition of wish.

conclusion: togepi gets an egg move from its parents if they both know it? and it only works on moves that can be learnt through leveling up? ill leave the thinking to u.



> Were those other Togetics too?


huh?


> ....No need to get mad.
> 
> I'm just throwing suggestions, I ain't a breeder. Just accept that you got it I guess.


not mad, just totally o_O with what u answered... cos its like duhhh @_@


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> huh?



Was the other pokemon you bred with just the ditto? Have you tried breeding with a non-wish feamle togetic to see if it really is "get along really well thing"?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

im trying it with a female that doesnt know wish now 8)
lets see the resulting egg, if it still has it, then it has something to do with same species + dad

*EDIT

IT DOESNT HAVE WISH! 8O IT MUST BE THE FEMALE + REALLY WELL.
now, i need to check if it works with a female that gets along normally, though i dont have any other females x_X.... cos 87% are always male...

hmm... so, so far, it has to be a move that can be learnt through leveling up when its a baby... and both parents has to be thesame species, and both must have the move....*


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

here wait guys...i just got my Wifi USB and i am having trouble connecting...can someone help me?....also wasnt someone asking for a Thunderwave TM?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 17, 2007)

If both parents have wish, it passes on. I think


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

ya and it has to be a move that the baby learns whilst leveling up, i wonder if that would work with an infernape that knows nasty plot.... hmmm.... >.>


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

GG Hero, sorry for the crappy match I was ducking for cover over here >_>;


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> 8O i think i may have made the 2nd most amazing discovery about this game 8O.......
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


babies learn most of the moves their fathers have, only if they can also learn them on their first stage...


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

not quite, because as i said, wish is not an egg move 8)
if it was a TM and an egg move then yes 83

anyway, its been answered. look above.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol Nonsense Alcazar. You battled great ^^ I always like your team because you always pick original pokemon while still doing a great strategy.
Lol ducking for cover? xD I kinda noticed something was strange when you took longer for some moves and stuff.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm...can someone help?.....


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

help with? oO?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Lol Nonsense Alcazar. You battled great ^^ I always like your team because you always pick original pokemon while still doing a great strategy.
> Lol ducking for cover? xD I kinda noticed something was strange when you took longer for some moves and stuff.



Well for me trying to use standard pokes and using standard strategy are really predictable so I always try to have the element of surprise.
And the ducking for cover part wasn't suppose to be funny  there was a freaking drive-by near my house >_>



Vyse said:


> hmmm...can someone help?.....



try nintendowifi.com to find the problem if you are using the USB thing from nintendo.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

^I'm sorry. You dint specify so I though it was funny.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

umm. well i went to nintendowifi.com and it seems that everything should be working. but where do i go for trading/battleing? do i go to the Wifi settings on the Menu?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ^I'm sorry. You dint specify so I though it was funny.



It's alright I'm just a little bit shaken up.

Want to have a rematch with different pokes?



> umm. well i went to nintendowifi.com and it seems that everything should be working. but where do i go for trading/battleing? do i go to the Wifi settings on the Menu?



Just go downstairs of the pokemon center and talk to receptionist there to go on wifi.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Sure ^^ But are you gona be bring any of the trios? (Birds/Dogs/...Things.../Pixies)
Because I want to bring this Jirachi that I got


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

oh wow 

i feel dumb...hahaha


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Now if I told you I were it wouldn't be a surprise would it? 

But you can bring the Jirachi if you want, and thanks for the heads up ^_^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

anyone want to battle?....as you may know though my file got erased so i my party sux now..

FC: 1418 3941 1796


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Hero are you going on? If you don't show up soon I will battle Vyse >_>


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

oooh sorry LOL I though you wanted to battle later 

anyways ill be there in a  sec


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

so Alacazar. this is my first time on and it will take some good time before i get my part back to where it was..so i will probably loose..just getting the feel for skill level here and strategies.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Well alright let me just finish with Hero and we will battle Vyse.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

sick!...haha i am excited


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 17, 2007)

OH YES!!!! my theory was right!

it worked with a diff pokemon, i tried it with an infernape that knows the exact same moves

nasty plot was what i was after, so both knew it, and both got on really well, and guess what 83

nasty plot was passed on! woot! xD

so, heres how this works, this is very handy for obtaining moves that can only be learnt in its baby stage, instead of having to wait a couple of levels before u evolve that pokemon. So, moves like nasty plot on chimchar, spore on shroomish, sucker punch on murkrows etc. in other words, its like getting all ur desired moves when its a baby 8D

how its done:

- they both have to be thesame species
- they both must have the move.
- the move needs to be a move that can be learnt by the baby, basically moves from its baby form.
- (unsure) but i think they have to like each other, so far, the ones ive tested likes each other very much... so im assuming this still works even if they just 'like' each other

thats all 83

wow fascinating XD, first, the female everstone trick, now this 8D


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll battle you Vyse.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

ok....umm i suck so...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 17, 2007)

That's ok. What's your FC?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

GG Hero, I made some very bad predictions towards the end...

Vyse go on wifi for the battle.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

FC: 1418 3941 1796


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 17, 2007)

Great game Alcazar. The Skarm Vs Rhyperior thing was fun.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

i am already there


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, I'll let Alcazar fight you since he's done. We'll fight later or something.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 17, 2007)

Anybody want to battle?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow.... I can't believe you let me set up 6 DDs


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

ohhh SHIT!

I forgot i was breeding....also i only have 3 badges...I havent been so intent on playing it after my file was deleted.You know after about 2 dragon Dances you could have murdered my party. XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

Yah i should have at least switched in Psyduck then disabled it...


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Well at least it was fun destroying water pokemon with ice fangs XD 

And you should make the infernape a mixed sweeper so you could have done real damage with a grass knot.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

yah i am waiting till i beat the game then give my Iv'd/ Ev'd Infernape This move set:

Close Combat
Flare Blitz
Grass Knot
**not quite sure yet**

But just so you knowi am not a complete n00b at this just waiting..have a lot of catching up to do..btw where did you get a Red Gyarados?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> yah i am waiting till i beat the game then give my Iv'd/ Ev'd Infernape This move set:
> 
> Close Combat
> Flare Blitz
> ...



It's a shiny Pokemon, lol


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

awwww...Does anyone have one that they want to trade ?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> yah i am waiting till i beat the game then give my Iv'd/ Ev'd Infernape This move set:
> 
> Close Combat
> Flare Blitz
> ...



Actually you should go for:

Close Combat
Flamethrower
Grass Knot
Nasty Plot

IMO this set is better than the other as it gives infernape some versatility and less chance of getting walled. And I got the shiny Gyarados in a trade.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

hmmm does anyone have a Red Gyarados??

or a Tyranitar?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 17, 2007)

I have a TTar I don't need anymore


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 17, 2007)

I'll play right now if anyone wants to battle.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

@j-san what do you want for it?

@Duy...i'll battle you but idk if you herd that the party you were helping me with got deleted. So i might need some help again..


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 17, 2007)

Got a DS and daimond Today, Finally got it, got a freind code and everything but i'm not going to out it up untill i train my team

If anyone's nice enough to trade me a good poke for a 20ish one out of generousity that will be great


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

Can i be your first battle after you are done training? 

we are both basicly on the same block.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 17, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Can i be your first battle after you are done training?
> 
> we are both basicly on the same block.


Sure**
btw, anyone want have a Snorlax no one wants around 30?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 17, 2007)

I could probably dig up some pokemon around 30 for you Jess if you want then, but no snorlax though.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm, Clefairy and a, poygon maybe?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 18, 2007)

I have porygon but not at lvl 30. How about these:Electabuzz, Chameleon, Zangoose?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Alcazar said:


> I have porygon but not at lvl 30. How about these:Electabuzz, Chameleon, Zangoose?


Ahyeah, i forgot about Zangoose, sure  i'll pm you my code


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 18, 2007)

Vyse said:


> @j-san what do you want for it?
> 
> @Duy...i'll battle you but idk if you herd that the party you were helping me with got deleted. So i might need some help again..



Oh yea fo' sho'.

It would be better if you hit me up on AIM instead of asking FAQs on the forums. Also I have this tendency to leave my AIM on without an away message when I go out so.......don't hate me if I don't talk to you back till hours later.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> OH YES!!!! my theory was right!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Um... I don't want to burst your bubble or anything, but... that's been known since breeding in G/S/C. Pokemon will inherit moves, that both parents know, that the baby Pokemon can also learn through level-up. It's been a while so I don't remember if both Pokemon have to be of the same species or if they only have to have the same move. For example, if a Zangoose and Absol that both had Slash were to breed, the baby Pokemon would also have Slash. I don't remember if it works like that or if it's only for the same species though. Breeding faqs on Gamefaqs are sure to mention this already though. You can also check the G/S/C faqs and you'll see that it's mentioned in there as well.

Just thought I'd mention this before you go and post it around other Pokemon boards, if at all. Other posters may not be as... kind when telling you about that.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

ah i c, dayum 83


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 18, 2007)

whats a good move set for kingdra?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are some great movesets, Id go with the Sniper set:


move 1: Waterfall
move 2: Surf / Hydro Pump
move 3: Rain Dance
move 4: Dragon Pulse
item: Leftovers
ability: Swift Swim
nature: Lonely
evs: 252ATK / 240 SPATK / 16 SPD


name: Dragon Dance
move 1: Dragon Dance
move 2: Waterfall
move 3: Return
move 4: Hydro Pump / Draco Meteor / Substitute
item: Leftovers / Scope Lens
ability: Sniper
nature: Adamant
evs: 6HP / 252 ATK / 252 SPD

name: Sniper
move 1: Draco Meteor
move 2: Dragon Pulse
move 3: Surf
move 4: Ice Beam
item: Scope Lens / Choice Specs / Choice Scarf
ability: Sniper
nature: Modest
evs: 6HP / 252SPATK / 252 SPD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

What's a Good Turtwig Nature?  So far I haveMild, Careful, Gentle, Adamant, and Relaxed.  The one I'm breeding with is Jolly.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

J-san, adamant would be your best bet.

@Vyse: Draco Meteor is a terrible thing to waste, that is what you would be doing giving it to Kingdra.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Unless you attach a White herb, then you can use it twice with no recoil


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Where do you find slakoth in Pearl?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Swarm in Eterna Forest


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 18, 2007)

Serebii is your best friend for locations, they have location of Pokemon in Diamond and pearl


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay! I finally got a legit Darkrai!


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

How in the blue fuck did you get a legit one?! I though the best you could get was semi legit.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Which would you go with on a dragon team, Kingdra or Latios/Latias?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

Latios, Axle. Gotta go with the Latios.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Thats what I thought.  

I don't know how to get a dragon scale anyway.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 18, 2007)

Idk why but I believe that somethings should be done so we can hopefully atract more people to just buy the game and come and play because right now everything is dead like never before.

1. Either make a new tread with an opening post with basic info of the game and the links to Gym's, Guides, Trading and chat or just edit the current one for that. (Though I believe this isn't horribly necesary because most of the threads are in the now smaller Online subforum)

2. Remake the gym leaders thread(Like edit first post or make new thread).... some are horribly inactive(Like Yoshi and countach) and we need to ask NOW "Can you still be able to work in the gym" "Can you still attend it?"  

Those that can keep up with their gym and keep it nice and all will obviously still have them(Like BlindItachi and Kitsune and some others)  but some people (Like DB and Mystictrunks)  wont have time due to different reasons...so remaking the first post so we could see Whos currently active and whos inactive would be great.

3. Move Silent's guide here ;-;

4. Gym leaders.... maybe they should tell in the first OP post or in the gym leader thread if they are going to be absent so we could know.

I perfectly understand that some people here work have Uni or other things but if you cant attend then its better if you tell ^^
If you get bored of the game and cant or wont play the game then it will also be easier to substitute him/her if we could have this things more organized.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> How in the blue fuck did you get a legit one?! I though the best you could get was semi legit.



The Moviecame out a few days ago 

And I had to trade my Shiny Lugia, but it was owrth it.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

can some 1 IV battle with me?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Sure DD, Mind if I bring a Poke taht needs an IV check?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, I see my Turtwig has barely any Speed IV's


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

u can switch off when ur done btw, i check mine really quick


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

OMFG

My Turtwig had like 11 IV's in Speed V_V

Which sucks, because it's adamant.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

8_D dont worry turtwig isnt really built for speed ^^'

btw, can we do it 1 more time?
just 1 batch left to check 8)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

I know, but I want it to have at least a decent speed stat to outrun Choice scarf Hera's.

And sure.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

x_X are u making a choice scarf torterra? 8O....

EDIT: done, thanks very much for helping 8)


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynamic I can trade now do you have that macargo.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

ok kool, not magcargo,magby 8_D

meet u in there, do u have a grepa berry? can u attach one if u have it?
i ran out on those


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Hold on then let me find a grepa berry


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> x_X are u making a choice scarf torterra? 8O....
> 
> EDIT: done, thanks very much for helping 8)



Maybe >_> <_<


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

o ok, im inside waiting, if u dont have it, dont worry i can wait 8)


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynamic it looks like im out of grepa too is there anything else you need


----------



## Magic (Jul 18, 2007)

Was wondering do you guys breed for all your pokemons stats ivs to be 27-31 or jus the ones it needs to do its job? bcuz i find breeding for every stat 27-31 ivs is very hard O_O


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Mostly just luck.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

any1 have any greppa berry? i need two


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Dynamic would you happen to know the specific location to get a grepa in  the game


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Grepa?  Lemme check...

Nope, I do have an Enigma berry leftover from my Darkrai, however


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

@bajan: no sadly lol... x_D erm... dont worry bout it, trade me anything for now, i can wait for i 8)


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

got two grepas yaay


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

hold on my wifi is messing up again


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

lol, look at what I found on Ebay


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks very much for the greppa berries bajan ^^


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks dynamic


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

thats the pansyest looking palkia ever lol.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like an awesome plushie


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Holy Crap, Hypnosis + Nightmare + Bad dreams = a badass combo.

I just need to get Dark Void now.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

can sum1 IV battle with me really quickly? just need to check 1 pokemon 8_D

EDIT: any1 x_X?.... just need to check 1 pokemon.... J?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

We need a new D/P thread.  20k posts is enough.  Recycle it or something


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

j, yelp me again Y_Y xD pwees


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 18, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Idk why but I believe that somethings should be done so we can hopefully atract more people to just buy the game and come and play because right now everything is dead like never before.
> 
> 1. Either make a new tread with an opening post with basic info of the game and the links to Gym's, Guides, Trading and chat or just edit the current one for that. (Though I believe this isn't horribly necesary because most of the threads are in the now smaller Online subforum)
> 
> ...




 Has anyone played Shoddybattle? It's like netbattle... its missing some things but its fun ^^


----------



## Si Style (Jul 18, 2007)

Yo DD, my Dad's back from America today and I asked him to look into a DS for me.

Once I get me a copy of the game you can look forward to that beating you've been wanting from me 
Decided to keep my Pidgeot too. I'm being really thickle; 80% of my pokemon descisions are based on look . If Pidgeot is really ass-hat I'll replace him with Cloyster (Still not sure I like the new pokemons) - A bit diverse in terms of type and ability (Closyter is actually probably the straight opposite of Pidegot) but he looks awesome...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Sorry DD, no can do, I'm busy training Darkrai


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

Si Style said:


> Yo DD, my Dad's back from America today and I asked him to look into a DS for me.
> 
> Once I get me a copy of the game you can look forward to that beating you've been wanting from me
> Decided to keep my Pidgeot too. I'm being really thickle; 80% of my pokemon descisions is based on look . If Pidgeot is really ass-hat I'll replace him with Cloyster (Still not sure I like this new pokemons) - A bit diverse in terms of type and ability (Closyter is actually probably the straight opposite of Pidegot) but he looks awesome...



wehey! 8D
i cant wait dude xD haha... pidgeot and cloyster eh? haha gluck with those XD. message me when u have the game ^^

@bajan 8(.... not even for 3 seconds in wifi x_X.... only 1 pokemon x_D
or any1 one?


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

If you want the thread to be more lively you have to start up another tourney before the thread dies completely we need new subject matter.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Anybody wanna 3v3 battle? 1 uber?


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

@dynamic did you need an IV battle if that was it i'll try but this new modem business has some how messed up my wifi. I had to go out on my porch to get a connection to do your trade but its raining now so I dont know if I can get it to work.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 18, 2007)

oh,dont worry bout it nemore xD


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Anybody want a Shiny Groudon?


----------



## Tash (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm thinking about putting a crobat in my team to revive the lost art of annoyers.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say something about the inactivity.  Even though I'll admit that my raging, obsessive, 16 hour-a-day pokemon craze has died down a bit, I'll always be around to some extent (for a few simple reasons).  I spent too much time on all my pokemon to just dump the game and never play it again.  I like most of the people that post in these threads (more than the rest of the forum).  And, I don't wanna get too rusty during the time between now and the next tourney.  ^^  That is all.


----------



## Lazybook (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone want to battle..? o.o

Also I have like 40+ shinies in my pc that i dont need... let me know if anyone wants them (free)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> Anyone want to battle..? o.o
> 
> Also I have like 40+ shinies in my pc that i dont need... let me know if anyone wants them (free)



I'll take those Shinies


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 18, 2007)

Doppelganger said:


> Anyone want to battle..? o.o
> 
> Also I have like 40+ shinies in my pc that i dont need... let me know if anyone wants them (free)



I'll take a some of those shinies.  Whatever is good that you want to give me.  I'll try to get you what you want in return (TMs or items if you want and if I have them).


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 18, 2007)

I've created a Tourney for those rookies who are new to Diamond and Pearl or for those who don't battle wifi that much. It's a good chance to get more involve with the whole wifi things for the newcomers. Here's the link:
here


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 18, 2007)

I'll take em' all


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> I'll take those Shinies



I'll have some!....what ones you got?...also about that Female Chim. i have tried to bredd like a thousand times...maybe those breedable pokemon where wrong. does anyone know who breeds with Infernape?

@J-san...i am sry what did you want for that Tyranitar?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

I need a Metagross


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 18, 2007)

J-san said:


> I need a Metagross



Same here.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a metagross.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

I could get one...or do you want a Metang?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Either is fine


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm i could transfer one from my Emerald once I finish my pokedex in pearl..


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

I got one now..... **


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I got one now..... **



Ok, (lol hinthint)

What do you ant?

Vyse, I'll give to for free.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

ooh ok  thank you...can we do it soon?..


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Nuthin, really. A larvitar would be nice.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

Vyse said:


> ooh ok  thank you...can we do it soon?..



Wehn you say soon...?

@Axle:  Uh, Ok


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

1 min my wi-fi is acting terrible. ;-;


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

@J-san i mean the Tyranitar..and how bout after your trade with Axle..or before what ever... i am on..just need your FC


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in the lobby..


----------



## Jazz (Jul 18, 2007)

God Damn, this Larvitar has the catch rate of a Shiny Chatot


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

i am confused..i know how to get to trade and battle but is the lobby different?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Metang has a ctch rate of threee, the same as non-mascot legendaries.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 18, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

not really...my party sucks so i will battle you later...J-san I need to get off in 20 min so can we do the trade before then..also my internet connection has been shaky lately so i really need to do it soon.

Oh did you guys hear there is a NF Rookie Tourny!


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 18, 2007)

J-san I gtg, maybe we can make the trade tomarow. :/


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry Axle, TTar won't breed, and I can't catch one.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

Trade now?....sry i am sooo impatiant


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Any one want to trade pokes?
I need a Skorupi and a Togepi
also, if you ahve a soothe bell, that would be great to help togepi evolve


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

maybe tommorrow good sir what are you offering?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Anything i can catch


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

We still need atleast 3 more participants for the Rookie/Amateur/Newcomeer DP Tourney. Kage Bunshin FC

If you are interested, please go to the thread and sign up. You have nothing to loose and the prizes are pretty nice.


----------



## Susano'o (Jul 19, 2007)

IM BAAAAACCCKK! lol


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Battle anyone?


Sure, 3 vs 3?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Argh!!!! 
Fine if you want,though I do prefer 6 vs 6....
Item clause?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Argh!!!!
> Fine if you want,though I do prefer 6 vs 6....
> Item clause?


well, i only have 3 pokemon worthy of battle use, item clause? I don't care


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok give me a sec to add you....


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry about that, forgot i had other pokes with me.
Also, want to trade?
i need a moonstone, soothe bell, and a togipi


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

wanna go again?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> wanna go again?


Maybe later, read my last post


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

I got a moonstone....and a togepi...


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I got a moonstone....and a togepi...


alright, what fo you want for them?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Got any spare tms?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

Jess, since you just got the game, you should think about joining the Rookie Tourney. See my sig for the link.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Got any spare tms?


yeah. i barely use them.

rock polish
silverwind
avalanche
grass knot

and more


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Grass knot will do.Do you have a stealth rock?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Grass knot will do.Do you have a stealth rock?


stealth rock...
Yeah i oot that, i'll send over two  free pokes with them fir your togpi and moonstone


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

ok I'll go in now....


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

in the lobby


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

Crap my bad I can't find the moonstone...
I can give you both a male and female togetic so you can breed them...
Will that do?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Crap my bad I can't find the moonstone...
> I can give you both a male and female togetic so you can breed them...
> Will that do?


how about just a togetic for both of the tm's?
i think you can still breed with ditto


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 19, 2007)

alright but I'll give you the both of them,I'm going in now.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmmmmm, I've been reading a lot of the previous posts and people are concerning about the lack of activity in this thread.

A majority of which is that the game has already been out for a very long time now. The thread was flourishing before because people were trading and asking for help on EVs, IVs, and movesets. To what I've known so far there are a batch of new players that just joined this thread. How do I know this? I see posts like "I need a Larvitar/TTar", because everyone wants TTar when they first start out. So things might pick up sooner or later.

Also the lack of competetion died out. I don't know about you guys but I've been running around fixing my team and making drastic changes. 

Correct me if I'm wrong and please do not take this as an offense, but a lot of players here made up their team, tweaked around with it, and left it as is. Even when they get demolished by another team because they got countered or had no answer to a problem during the fight, they just stick with their teams and ignore the problem at hand. So they just ignore and stop playing with that certain player because they are afraid of losing. Well tough, you gotta lose some to gain some.

So I propose this since none of the other veteran players of this forum hasn't done it already. I will take any questions regarding team building, EVs, and battling basics via PM or AIM. I've posted various times for battles and before it was easy to get competetion but later on no one wants to duke it out anymore. You can contact me and send me a full 6 Pokemon team spreadsheet of your EVs, IVs, and movesets and I will harshly critique it. Maybe this may boost old players and rekindle their love for the game, help new players get introduced into competetive battling, and hopefully bring back what was great before...competetion.

Also seriously........I am not that great at Pokemon or anything for that matter but if I tell you your team is total shit with a bunch of standards put together you better rethink your whole team if you ever want to hop on this fun ride called competetion.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 19, 2007)

Also if anyone needs any EV training spot guides, look in my sig.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ The reason that people stick with same/similar teams is because it takes a shit load of time to get a totally new team going, especially if you are breeding for IV and stuff. I'm redoing my whole team right now and I'm barely just on the third pokemon and it's been days of breeding without a good IV one. Infact, I would say that unless someone is ARing their pokes. It takes atleast six weeks to breed and train a new team.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

hmmm Jess i have a Soothe Bell if you need it...I like your Avalanche TM


----------



## karate1kid (Jul 19, 2007)

okay i'm stuck..
i just caught giratina, not sure if thats right, 
and now i have know idea what to do after the red head guyy takes the magma stone or something like that. could use some help


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

karate1kid said:


> okay i'm stuck..
> i just caught giratina, not sure if thats right,
> and now i have know idea what to do after the red head guyy takes the magma stone or something like that. could use some help



Go talk to him in a house and after that go back to where the stone was to catch heatran.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

I was going to say the same 

does anyone have a shiny Magickarp?


----------



## Tash (Jul 19, 2007)

Vyse I still have your happiny.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 19, 2007)

any one want some TMs?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

Which one's you got?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 19, 2007)

name some.....................


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

Stealth Rock?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> Stealth Rock?



yeah i have stealth rock?
ill give them for any the following
totodile
kabuto
shaymin
 any shiny bug and flying pokemon
focus sash x3


----------



## Tash (Jul 19, 2007)

what about aerial ace?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> yeah i have stealth rock?
> ill give them for any the following
> totodile
> kabuto
> ...



I'll do it for Totadile, just give me a few breeding minutes.  It'll be an egg though.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

All you new guys need check out the Rookie Tournament. Link is in my sig.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> what about aerial ace?


yes i have areial ace? right now im about to log off guys, so just PM me if you wanna talk business. ill be on later tonight at 10:30 eastern standard.
 later.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Im in need of an electrizar. I have master balls, tms 1-50 and some more, and a few various pokemanz and items. 

I am kinda desprate.  @_@


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

But Electivire sucks unless you breed the right one.

Trust me on that.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 19, 2007)

^He just has to breed the right one >_>


----------



## Hiyatsu (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone have a tropius?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

@Bajan.... those pokemon you gave me that breed with infernape are not working...i have spent like 5 hours searching for them and going back and trying to breed....(its harder because i dont have Fly yet )

can someone give/trade me a ditto? so i can breed for Bajan? i have some good TM's/Items.

^^ i could get one....what Nature?


----------



## Hiyatsu (Jul 19, 2007)

Anyone have a Tropius?

I got pichus with volt tackle
hitmonchan and lee
and iono, ask


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

what Nature do you want?


----------



## Tash (Jul 19, 2007)

@Vyse: Forget the nature I'll take any female chimchar you can breed

I'm looking every where to find what it can breed with but did you try an aipom


----------



## Hiyatsu (Jul 19, 2007)

any neutral, haven't decided if i'ma go all hybrid or all special with it.

or just any at all....


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

haha ok Bajan but i was asking about the tropius..also did you see my other post? here it is:



> @Bajan.... those pokemon you gave me that breed with infernape are not working...i have spent like 5 hours searching for them and going back and trying to breed....(its harder because i dont have Fly yet )



@Hiyatsu...i'll see if i can get one for you.


----------



## Tash (Jul 19, 2007)

@Vyse: 





Bajan3535 said:


> @Vyse: Forget the nature I'll take any female chimchar you can breed
> 
> I'm looking every where to find what it can breed with but did you try an aipom



And if you have an aerial ace tm I'll toss in a oval stone to evolve your happiny.


----------



## Hiyatsu (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you, man i was refreshing the last page over and over and just noticed a new one started hahahah


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

yah i have tried Aipom it always says "they dont seem to like each other much"

^^haha yah. so whats your party?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

They'll still breed, it just takes longer


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 19, 2007)

Speaking of aipom i need a fully iv'd aipom in attack and speed and with the breeding move fakeout
Well trade any of my good collection of tm's and decent lvl'd pokemon


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

We now have 10 people registered for the Rookie Tourney. Their names are listed in the first post of the thread. If you think you have registered and do not see your name there, PM me or post in the Rookie Tourney thread. For those who still want to enter, there's still plenty of time and spots. There are a lot of great prizes and there might still be more prizes donated by fellow members. See the thread (link in my sig) for more info.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> But Electivire sucks unless you breed the right one.
> 
> Trust me on that.



I asked for an *electrizer*. You know the thing to make Electabuzz evolve.


----------



## Tash (Jul 19, 2007)

Arcane I got a shiny illumise for aerial ace.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 19, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I asked for an *electrizer*. You know the thing to make Electabuzz evolve.


And *Electivire* is the evolution of Electabuzz, which has a shitty moveset, unless you breed one with elemental punches


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh, I misread you.  

I thought you said *Electrike *.And breeding with the elemental punches won't be to hard.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> And *Electivire* is the evolution of Electabuzz, which has a shitty moveset, unless you breed one with elemental punches



Breed one with Cross Chop and Thunderpunch. Add Earthquake (TM) and Thunderpunch and you're set.

EDIT: Oops, suppose to be breed for Cross Chop and Ice Punch.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2007)

I have my info.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 19, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> ^*Ice punch :]



Lol, yeah Ice punch. No point in breeding Thunderpunch


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> And *Electivire* is the evolution of Electabuzz, which has a shitty moveset, unless you breed one with elemental punches



The only elemental punch that Electivire needs from breeding is Ice Punch. Well furthermore, Ice Punch is the only elemental punch Electivire actually needs. Thunderbolt has proven itself to be much better than Thunder Punch in terms of versatility and the ability to hit certains things like Weezing which otherwise walls it a lot more and OHKO on Skarmory.

All in all, the only two moves Electivire needs through breeding is Ice Punch and Cross Chop. You can TM it with Brick Break but Cross Chop is loads better even if it has 20% less accuracy.

Electivire @ Expert Belt
EVs: 252 ATK, 80 SATK, 176 SPD (Lonely)
-Cross Chop
-Thunderbolt
-Ice Punch
-Earthquake

Now go hit 13/17 of the types out there for super effective.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 19, 2007)

**


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 19, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> The only elemental punch that Electivire needs from breeding is Ice Punch. Well furthermore, Ice Punch is the only elemental punch Electivire actually needs. Thunderbolt has proven itself to be much better than Thunder Punch in terms of versatility and the ability to hit certains things like Weezing which otherwise walls it a lot more and OHKO on Skarmory.
> 
> All in all, the only two moves Electivire needs through breeding is Ice Punch and Cross Chop. You can TM it with Brick Break but Cross Chop is loads better even if it has 20% less accuracy.
> 
> ...



Refer to my link above. Thunderpunch allows you to put more EV's in speed, which can help *alot*.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 19, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Refer to my link above. Thunderpunch allows you to put more EV's in speed, which can help *alot*.



Correct me if I'm wrong but Motor Drive increases your SPD by 1.5x. If that's the case I just went and checked out the IV calculator and such...with 176 SPD EVs and 25 SPD IVs (264 SPD) after Motor Drive, Electivire will hit 396 SPD. That outruns everything outside of Ubers and Ninjask.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 19, 2007)

^Exactly. Axle I believe that you still haven't had battle experience using or fighting againts a vire correct? Because Vire's main use is its ability. 
Also ppl who had Tpunch instead of Tbolt had a hard time againts my weezing and even with my skarm after I did roost.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2007)

What if I'm not hit by an electric attack? I'm just viewing it from both sides and thunderbolt and tpunch both have equal pros & cons. :/


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2007)

^Electivire ain't so hot without getting the boost from Motor Drive. That's why people usually run it with Gyarados on their team. You should try and bait for Electivire to get the Motor Drive going regardless of which set you're going for. 

Also make sure you have a decent counter to Hippowdon. Hippowdon is not afraid of the Gyaravire combo at all, especially if it runs Stone Edge instead of Ice Fang. Oh yea, since you are pretty set on going for Tpunch instead of Tbolt watch out for Weezing. It too is not afraid of the Gyaravire combo if Electivire is running Tpunch.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 20, 2007)

............. just wanted to see the next page


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 20, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I have my info.



Uhh, this is a warning for you and to all competitive players out there. Metagame strategies and movesets are great if not fantastic, but if your opponent knows for a fact that you know what you have they will and know how to counter that pokemon, that's why you should learn as much about the logistics of the game to learn and make up movesets and strategies, that way your opponents get frazzled when you do make a really unique and powerful strategy.

Also try not to use Smogon's Movepool for every single one of your pokemon, since more or less everyone knows the strategies from Smogon.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

hmm good point^^. btw jiraiya do you have a baby(lv.1) Togepi/egg


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

hmmm does anyone want to IV battle with me?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone gonna attend the Gamestop Tournament tomorrow?

Rate My Drawings


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey Skeet's, want to do a 3vs3?


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

can some1 help me IV battle


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone gonna attend the Gamestop Tournament tomorrow?
> 
> Rate My Drawings



I called Gamestop at my place and they said it won't be a real official tourney. Just come and hang out with other pokemaniacs and stuff...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

electivire is only predictable if you know for sure someone has one. But then he can switch it out on you the next round...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Uhh, this is a warning for you and to all competitive players out there. Metagame strategies and movesets are great if not fantastic, but if your opponent knows for a fact that you know what you have they will and know how to counter that pokemon, that's why you should learn as much about the logistics of the game to learn and make up movesets and strategies, that way your opponents get frazzled when you do make a really unique and powerful strategy.
> 
> Also try not to use Smogon's Movepool for every single one of your pokemon, since more or less everyone knows the strategies from Smogon.



I'm not using my Electivire for competitive battling. At least not yet.  

So I don't mind if he is predictible. 

And only one of my pokemanz has a move pool from smogon. 

Anyway I don't even have an electrizer yet. I have chained a little more then a box full of elekids and I still havent got one. ;-;


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2007)

Jess said:


> Hey Skeet's, want to do a 3vs3?


My bad,just saw this.Sure if you're still up for it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2007)

Someone wants to battle?... 6 vs 6 no duplicate items no banned pokemon etc...

and axle.. i have electirizers... do you have a magmorizer?...


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

Skeets said:


> My bad,just saw this.Sure if you're still up for it.


in a minute, batteling the elite four


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 20, 2007)

Let me know when.Do you have MSN? you should add me,I tend to forget too check on here.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 20, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Someone wants to battle?... 6 vs 6 no duplicate items no banned pokemon etc...
> 
> and axle.. i have electirizers... do you have a magmorizer?...



No I don't. Want anything else? :/


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

We still have 3 spots available for the Rookie Tourney.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey, does anyone have a Gligar and a Razor fang?


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a razor fang


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

IV battle any1?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll go for it DD, need to do some myself


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

o ok, ill do it in a bit i just realized i had 5 eggs to hatch when i turned on my DS x_X

EDIT: i hatched em, ill meet u in there ^^


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 20, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Uhh, this is a warning for you and to all competitive players out there. Metagame strategies and movesets are great if not fantastic, but if your opponent knows for a fact that you know what you have they will and know how to counter that pokemon, that's why you should learn as much about the logistics of the game to learn and make up movesets and strategies, that way your opponents get frazzled when you do make a really unique and powerful strategy.
> 
> Also try not to use Smogon's Movepool for every single one of your pokemon, since more or less everyone knows the strategies from Smogon.



Well the surprise factor is pretty cool and all, but the Smogoners have developed those Pokemon to be the best that they can be. Also a lot of Pokemons are predictable regardless. 

The only Pokemon that actually surprise me that I often fight is Salamence, because I don't know if it's gonna DD or DM. Regardless I send out Blissey anyways. Why? If it DMs then Blissey served its ultimate purpose. If it DDs...Dragon Claw from a 1 DD Salamence can't drop Blissey, but Blissey can drop it OHKO with Ice Beam (with no item help). Then again I run Hippowdon so I'm not really scared of any physical sweepers. Also TTar can blow me away sometimes, like those wtf Ice Beam TTars.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 20, 2007)

You done, DD?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah, only takes me 5 seconds ^^'


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

can someone help me IV battle.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm looking for a snorlax, must have adamant narute, i'll trade a good pokemon with a tm.


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anybody have an extra female chimchar just ask for what you want and ill make something happen.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 20, 2007)

Battle, battle, battle @___@

Lets see I haven't battled Jess... Jess want to battle?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Battle Jess and see if he/she will be good for the Rookie Tourney, Hero.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 20, 2007)

he will... trust me... muahahaha!...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 20, 2007)

He looks like he knows his stuff :]
Still I wonder how he does things... will he use spore to a pokemon that is already asleep predicting a switch or will he focus punch/Sub/seed bomb/stone edge? (This scenario is with breloom)


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle, battle, battle @___@
> 
> Lets see I haven't battled Jess... Jess want to battle?


Sure, 4vs4



Mecha Wolf said:


> Battle Jess and see if he/she will be good for the Rookie Tourney, Hero.


I have more than one badge, sorry


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 20, 2007)

K i'll be in the lobby in a minute or 2


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

I gotta ev train more.


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

I wish EVs were the most of my worries.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 20, 2007)

Good game Jess. :]

I noticed your team is still in training and I wanted to ask if your going add to a wall?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 20, 2007)

BATTORU, ANYONE?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

@Bajan....i am trying very very hard to get you Chimimar but everytime i breed and when i get an egg it turns out to be the other pokemon.

I will trade a good TM for anyone who has a Ditto. i have lots..just ask and i'll get it to you.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone have an extra macho brace?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Basye you should consider joining the Rookie Tourney. Info is in my sig.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 20, 2007)

what are you offering?..

Mecha do you have a Ditto?..or a shiney Magickarp...also a lv.1 Bagon?


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 20, 2007)

@ mecha - just did

@ vyse - what would u like?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 20, 2007)

Vyse said:


> what are you offering?..
> 
> Mecha do you have a Ditto?..or a shiney Magickarp...also a lv.1 Bagon?



None of those atm. If you want a Ditto, Kitsune has a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Jul 20, 2007)

I got a ditto


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

@Vyse: Dont worry either way the happiny is yours. I went through the trouble of breeding of breeding it for you. But I plan on joinig mechas tourney and I need an Infernape for my strategy so please pardon my impatience.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone want some TMs


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

Do you have rockslide? i need two of them.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 20, 2007)

Jess said:


> Do you have rockslide? i need two of them.[/QUOTE
> yes i do.do you have any of the following
> focus sash X3
> totodile
> ...


----------



## Tash (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a shiney bug poke. I'll trade it for a female chimchar.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 20, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> Jess said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have rockslide? i need two of them.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 20, 2007)

@jess i already have a boat load of aerodactyal,and a gota azleaf
@Bajin what kind of bug is the shiny???


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 21, 2007)

There is now only 1 spot left for the Rookie Tourney.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> There is now only 1 spot left for the Rookie Tourney.


hey mecha sign me up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> @jess i already have a boat load of aerodactyal,and a gota azleaf
> @Bajin what kind of bug is the shiny???


i just remembered, i have a riolu with pokerus


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 21, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> hey mecha sign me up!!!!!!!!!!!



Ok, I've added you. So this means we're all set for the Tourney.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

hmm i got to hurry up and finish my team then.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Bajan do you want to temporally have my Infernape to breed? seing as i can't do it, can i trade you my Infernape and have you breed it then trade it back?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone up for an iv battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

sure why not...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

ok,thanks.I need to do it a few times,if that's alright with you.
I'm going in now...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

oh ok...be there soon have to add you.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

Just keep trying,it's acts up a lot...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

oh ok....i though it was my internet connection hold on


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

Edit: wait for me I'm gonna get other pokes.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

ok..will do


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

last time.
Do you need anything?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

oh i guess there was an Error. well i got my Iv's recorded

^^like a pokemon?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

Anything...I'll see if I can hook you up.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

wow thank you 

here hold on a sec i have very low battery

Edit:

Umm i am really looking for a Shiney Magickarp..with good Iv's.

also maybe a Lv.1 Bagon...Good Nature and Iv's


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

hmm....A good bagon,damn.
I got a few but not sure on the natures or ivs.they all got egg moves though.
Dragon dance,Hydro pump.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Good i would like Hydro Pump.

Man no one seems to have a Shiney Magickarp


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 21, 2007)

ok let give you it.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

right now?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Skeets i have to go for now but i will be back on later for the trade.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 21, 2007)

can someone help me out ,I need to find the place were i can make poffins or poke block for my feebas also what would be the best type of berry to get so I can make blocks or poffins for making feebas evoles,also i'm looking for someone to trade with I need a blazekien,mew and kygore.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

well for poffins to feed Feebas you need *all* of them to be Chesto Berries..and i think you can make them at the Contest center...I coud get you a Blazekin and a Kyogre but it might take a while(a week) because i just bought Emerald.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 21, 2007)

O.O cool what do u want to trade for in return then .


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

Do you happen to have a shiney Magickarp? with good Iv's?

or a Heracross good nature and good Iv's, Choice Specs?.....uhh Rhydon?(good nature/Iv's).....Ditto?...Togepi,


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

hmm  what do you consider good nature


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

idk?...haha the sugested nature at Smogons.com..but did you see my post to you earlier?

Do you want to have my male Infernape..to Breed on your D/P then trade it back when your done. Because i have no clue how to breed that thing.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

lol the female determines what species the egg is its ok though I'll use gts. But do you want your happiny now.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 21, 2007)

uhhh sure i'll see you in like a minuete 

I am sry for the trouble...if there is something else i could do for you then i will.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone know why Vyse was banned?


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

Whatever it was it happened ten minutes after he posted last. Hope this doesnt affect his spot in the tourney.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone up for a battle!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 21, 2007)

WAHAHAHAHA!!! Vyse got banned for nothing


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone want some TMs  for the tourney


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

LOL? Why did Vyse got banned?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone want to BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * *


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll battle you arcane, 4vs4

Dang, he's offline


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

hey jess if your still on lets battle


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

okay i'm in the lobby       .


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

anybody have an extra female chimchar.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 21, 2007)

I will battle you Hero, I'm getting tired of shoddy's lack of animation.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea... plus the lack of Focus sash and endure and other great moves 

K then I'll be in the lobby in a minute or 2 ^^


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Yea... plus the lack of Focus sash and endure and other great moves
> 
> K then I'll be in the lobby in a minute or 2 ^^



They actually updated a few hours ago because of stuff like Bronzong using glitched EQ for a massive 4562% damage. I think all the moves are in now and I see focus sash is usable now.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2007)

any one want to battle? I want to test my team


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

lmfao 4562% damage


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey alacazar, after you battle hero, lets battle, 4vs4, and maybe trade some pokes later.


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 21, 2007)

GG Hero, if only I hadn't lost froslass I could have 1HKO'd most of you pokemon.

@Jess: sure I will be waiting in the lobby.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

Well I doubt that wake up slap could OHKO blissey  
Only threat in your team was Infernape.
That thing could OHKO everything on my team...Cept kazam but he was already dead x[


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Well I doubt that wake up slap could OHKO blissey
> Only threat in your team was Infernape.
> That thing could OHKO everything on my team...Cept kazam but he was already dead x[



Well blissey would have been a 2HKO, I knew I had lost when you left in Zam to take the wake up slap -_-.


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

just 1 more pokemon and my tourney team is done.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

Mayyyyyyybeeeee 

I could just paralyze it then softboil and wait till its paralized then slowly but surely kill it  Unless it had lum berry 

Nice game though ^^


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang, if i have used my staraptor at first and then super crit slash your frosslass with my zangoose i could've had a shot.

btw, do you have msn?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

soory about that jess i had to do something earler. any one up for a battle


----------



## Alcazar (Jul 21, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Mayyyyyyybeeeee
> 
> I could just paralyze it then softboil and wait till its paralized then slowly but surely kill it  Unless it had lum berry
> 
> Nice game though ^^



I was setting up Blissey for KO with Tauros' Pursuit but was foiled 

Nicely played as always.

@ Jess: yes I do but only use every so often.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 21, 2007)

Hero, what moveset do you recommend for a Skarm?


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2007)

arcane hit me up


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2007)

anyone im in the lobby for lv 100 6v6


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone have a Modest Slowpoke with goos iv's?
Trying to get a slowking and if you would give a kings rock when you trade it to me that would be great.
I also need the tm's t-wave, and Icebeam.
Name what you want and i'll see if i can get it.
Also, i just got a riolu with pokerus.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 21, 2007)

NP lets talk in MSN


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Ninja prinny do you happen to have a female chimchar?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

Kagemizu said:


> arcane hit me up


ok i got your friend code. im in the lobby


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

Arcane I have a shiney Illumise what are you willing to trade for it?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

sure bajin ill trade for it after this battle with kagemizu


----------



## Tash (Jul 21, 2007)

Alright PM me when your done and well hammer out the details.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 21, 2007)

hey guys ill be back in just 30 minutes i have too do something real quick


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 21, 2007)

match done
any one else up for a match??


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

hey anyone got a totodile? ill trade TMs for it


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

I have one. I don't really know any tm's I need though...Have an electrizer? If you do I could throw in something extra.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> I have one. I don't really know any tm's I need though...Have an electrizer? If you do I could throw in something extra.



would you do electrizer for totodile


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2007)

I doubt that any one has this but i'll give it a shot
Does anyone have a solrock from Pokemon XD that has Baton pass with jolly nature?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Arcane: Sure.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Arcane: Sure.



alright! give me a few of minutes. and ill be in the lobby


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Im a waitin.



-edit-And still waitin.......


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Im a waitin.
> 
> 
> 
> -edit-And still waitin.......



just a few minutes longer


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

al right i got the electrizer. im comingtoo the lobby


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Kewl. :3 **


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 22, 2007)

does anybody have a random lucario that they dant care about at all that i could have for free?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Anyone have a Shieldon?
i'll see what i have


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 22, 2007)

Jess, I have one. 

Arcane, I waited and waited for you to realize you forgot to add me, but you didn't. I would post but I got like a million 500 internal server errors. -_-


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 22, 2007)

hey axel, im goning in the lobby now


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, arcane, after your done with axel, want to have a 4vs4?
Gotta tryout a newteam


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll battle you.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 22, 2007)

gg, one more battle?


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2007)

Jess said:


> gg, one more battle?



Oh yeah sure.  ^^


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> Anyone know why Vyse was banned?



That was Bogus....I got Banned for Posting in the wrong section..it wasn Even inappropriate...it was about the Latest Naruto Chapter..


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 22, 2007)

Well if it was the "spoiler" thread then.... the banning was justified.... they always have it very big at the opening post that no one may discuss it there at all.


----------



## Tash (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone know where you find the evolution Item for Rhydon.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

It was in the Library..and i was pretty sure the English version was released..so i didnt think you need to spoiler tag anything..


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 22, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Does anyone know where you find the evolution Item for Rhydon.



It's on the northeast island, behind one of the houses on the south east area of that island.


----------



## Tash (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you kitsune


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

hmmm J-San are you on?....I was wondering if we could have that trade now.

Also Skeets can you give me that Bagon now?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 22, 2007)

hmm i see some people asking is so and so has MSN, Yahoo..etc..

why doesnt anyone get the program Trillian?...it gives you acess to talk to people from all networks...and is still free.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 22, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

You is a calling us out!


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol 

Ignore the sig :]

But nvm anyways i lost will to battle xD


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

That was quick.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 23, 2007)

again just wondering if any1 had a lucario for free is all


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 23, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> again just wondering if any1 had a lucario for free is all


ill give you a riolu  if you have a totodile or any shiny bug pokemon or a shiny trecko or a focus sash


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 23, 2007)

any one have a shiny trecko????
ill give you any TM you want


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have 2 questions... I hope this is the right thread.

1. Which one do you recommend on buying? Diamond or Pearl? I'm leaning towards Diamond, but you guys may know which one has better/coole pokemon in it. (I like the one on the cover of Diamond more than the one on pearl)

2. Which one should you choose in the beginning? For me, it's either the pinguin or the monkey... 

Sorry, I'm not good with names... (I know the first 151 and some others though). The last game I played was gold/silver, so...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

first which do you like better.

Salamence or Tyranitar?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 23, 2007)

any one have a shiny TRECKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ill give you anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 23, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I have 2 questions... I hope this is the right thread.
> 
> 1. Which one do you recommend on buying? Diamond or Pearl? I'm leaning towards Diamond, but you guys may know which one has better/coole pokemon in it. (I like the one on the cover of Diamond more than the one on pearl)


Seeing as it's very easy to obtain all the version-exclusive Pokemon due to GTS and other people online, I'd just go with the one you like the sound of better. Or choose based on which legendary you like better: Dialga (Diamond) or Palkia (Pearl). 



> 2. Which one should you choose in the beginning? For me, it's either the pinguin or the monkey...


In all honesty, Fire Monkey is widely considered to be the best starter in competitive play. He has all the right stats in the right places and can do a crap load of damage before he inevitably dies (dude has crap defenses). 

But don't let that make you think that Penguin and Grass Turtle are bad Pokemon. Hardly. They both have their uses and can do them well. 

I chose the Penguin. I love Penguins.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 23, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Seeing as it's very easy to obtain all the version-exclusive Pokemon due to GTS and other people online, I'd just go with the one you like the sound of better. Or choose based on which legendary you like better: Dialga (Diamond) or Palkia (Pearl).



Then it's decided... I'll get diamond! ^^ Thanks



> In all honesty, Fire Monkey is widely considered to be the best starter in competitive play. He has all the right stats in the right places and can do a crap load of damage before he inevitably dies (dude has crap defenses).
> 
> But don't let that make you think that Penguin and Grass Turtle are bad Pokemon. Hardly. They both have their uses and can do them well.
> 
> I chose the Penguin. I love Penguins.



I like pinguins too... And Pochama (yeah, I actually know the japanese name ^^) has the greates design IMO. It's last evolutions looks good too... But here I am only talking about looks!  Shame on me! 
No, seriously... I hate the design of Fire Monkey (nope... Don't know his name yet ) it looks like the main character of some kind of 3-yo show. And it's first evolution looks worse! The last one is okay though.

I'm gonna give it som thought and I'm alredy thinking about picking li'l pingy ^^


@Vyse: It doesn't matter ^^ They both look equally cool. (Had to google their names, lol)


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Dialga got nothin' on Palkia.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

Well the Penguin (Empoleon) comes in great handy later in the game. The first 3 elite 4 are Bug, Ground, Fire.....so basicly if you have him trained well he can take out Bug with Drill Peck..Ground with his water and fire with water attacks..thats who i first started with anyway..


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Piplup was my starter.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

Yah...but now i have a Infernape...

J-san you on?...you too Skeets?


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 23, 2007)

wat do u guys think good natures 4 my pokemon would b?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

Well what is your part?


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 23, 2007)

on my trainer card in sig


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

DAAAAMN... i've been trying to breed a nice lucario... and when i got an adamant one i noticed it had 6 on all it's starting stats...

goddamnit it's iv's where

hp 13
att 1
def 31
sp.att 31
sp.def 30
spd 30

Whyyyy!?... why did the attack had to be so low?... it totally makes the adamant nature unworthy...  if it was modest or timid i would be dancing but it had to get the worse iv on it's best stat -/__\-...

this is the terror of becoming an Iv breeder... one becomes too perfectionist... i don't like this riolu


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 23, 2007)

oops sorrry about the double post the first didnt register untill after the second


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> DAAAAMN... i've been trying to breed a nice lucario... and when i got an adamant one i noticed it had 6 on all it's starting stats...
> 
> goddamnit it's iv's where
> 
> ...



Lucario breeding in itself is absolute bitch BI, Mecha and I have been there.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

I have too.....it does suck.....


----------



## Skulllad (Jul 23, 2007)

i dont got DS so i never played it    ='(


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 23, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Dialga got nothin' on Palkia.



Palkia is ugly 

=)

And about starter pkmn... I'm gonna pick pilpup! He's cool! (I actually remembred the name of the starters! Pilpup, Chimchar and Turtoile(?) )

Just a few days left until it's released


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 23, 2007)

> att 1



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 23, 2007)

does anybody know what good natures for lucario torterra milotic gengar typhlsoin and tyranitar would be?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


> Lucario breeding in itself is absolute bitch BI, Mecha and I have been there.


It's all because that goddamn 12.5% female ratio ...


Silent Storm said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl



...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 23, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> does anybody know what good natures for lucario torterra milotic gengar typhlsoin and tyranitar would be?


Depends.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2007)

Mangekyou Itachi said:


> does anybody know what good natures for lucario *mild or adamant depending if you wanna make himn a physical or special sweeper* torterra *adamant* milotic *modest* gengar *modest * typhlsoin *modest* and tyranitar *adamant* would be?



11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> 11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2007)

Ninja Prinny said:


>



Well 10char limit is gay  .


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 23, 2007)

can any1 IV battle with me 2wice?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

somebody wants to battle?... i just missed a challenger and now i feel sad =P...

6 vs 6 no duplicate items no legends etc...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 23, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> can any1 IV battle with me 2wice?



I will Iv Battle with you

Btw Skeets Can we trade that Bagon Now?

^^ I would Battle you but my Party SUX!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

XP... anyway.. i'll keep waiting for someone who wants to battle...


----------



## Tash (Jul 23, 2007)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!    I somehow managed to delete my game by accident 
Now I have to hurry up and get together a new team by saturday.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

UH?... how can someone delete their game?.. the safety save file is there... and the "no you can't save a new game without pressing a confusing series of buttons on the start screen" secure is to avoid this too...


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 23, 2007)

hey blind u never gave me my gym battle ,can I plz have it now also can I get ur username for ur game and ur friends code


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

You can put any name as it's the one you'll use to know i'm there... and my code is on my sig...

you can make your challenge again on the gym and please post your code there...


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?
Sleep Clause 
No item clause
Preferred...
If interested just join.I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 23, 2007)

iight i wont post it in the gym blind here is my friends code ,4553 6978 5562


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

what's the sleep clause for single battles?.. i've asked but nobody gives me an answer.. they only know the double battle one...

@Shin: posting there makes it official... i'll quote your other post to put up the result then... i'll be waiting on the lobby...


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Battle anyone?

No item clause... thats all


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2007)

only one poke can be put to sleep at a time.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

ha ha ha!.. what kind of clause is that?.. then the player who's sleep has to be force to keep his sleeping pokemon on the field!... switching out to avoid another sleeping status is only at the risk of being put to sleep again!... it makes sense on a double battle cause only one active pokemon can be asleep.. while the other one supports it doh...

and Shin.. please read all the rules from the gym.. after you do i'll be waiting...


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

I want a battle, i have 1 uber on my team since im training for a tourney wit 1 uber per team so you can have one too. Its somewhat a warning XD i dont want anyone complaning that i got 1 uber wether if i loss or not

If anyone's interested FC:  1031-8066-4368

Singles


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 23, 2007)

I totally lost my gym battle .


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

LordTyrano? said:


> I want a battle, i have 1 uber on my team since im training for a tourney wit 1 uber per team so you can have one too. Its somewhat a warning XD i dont want anyone complaning that i got 1 uber wether if i loss or not
> 
> If anyone's interested FC:  1031-8066-4368
> 
> Singles



okay.. i'll take that risk... using my awesome Underused pokemon...  i'll see you in the lobby... please don't use duplicate items...


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> okay.. i'll take that risk... using my awesome Underused pokemon...  i'll see you in the lobby... please don't use duplicate items...



Ok, no problem, every item is different


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

*coughs up blood* i didn't think you'll use it from the start with the choice scarf... overkilling... XD


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

I lol'd when Tyranitar and Kingdra missed the same turn xD




Blind Itachi said:


> *coughs up blood* i didn't think you'll use it from the start with the choice scarf... overkilling... XD



Yeah, its for killing everything i can and set the weather


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 23, 2007)

i even lost my will to battle... this is so sad XD...


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 23, 2007)

AW u guys are so lucky im dying to play pearl and diamond i had to sell my ds a year ago for money to live on, times arent so hard now but i cant raise the funds to get a new ds and game tell me................is it good??


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

I've just got this game, transfered my older pokes, train 2 new ones and made this party with the (kinda stupid) tournament rules

After the tourney i'll prepare a non-uber party ( i don't like em that much) and lets have a fair rematch x3


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Battle anyone? I'll be using 1...semi uber


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Battle anyone? I'll be using 1...semi uber



Me, i have 1 uber its okay?

Singles, no repeat item 

FC: 1031-8066-4368


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry Im in a battle now ><

Maybe later?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

Its cool, i'll be waiting here (and in the lobby XD)


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Electrizers are hard to find in pearl. ;-; 

BTW: Which do you think is beter, absol or weavile?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Weavile by far.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Electrizers are hard to find in pearl. ;-;
> 
> BTW: Which do you think is beter, absol or weavile?



Weavile, its faster


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Mkay. I already have a trained absol but I have time for a Weavile. >.>


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

Well, new Absols have Super luck, wich is a more fiting trait for Absol than pressure, so if you want one of those, you may want to train a new one anyway n_nU


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Lord I'll be in the lobby in a minute


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

My absol has super luck.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

Battle anyone? 6v6, One Uber?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Omg  I dont like wall fights >_>


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL!!  its gonna take forever XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

My latios and your Kingdra.... well they are both useless to both with this walls out >_>

Its blissey againts blissey now @_@ I hate this >_>
Should we just turn off and try again?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

if you want to, lets call it a with.... OH MY O_O frozen!!

damn xD if only my garchomp were faster


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol twathed 

sure lets try again then xD
Mine has PPmax on every move so it would take 56 turns to finish  (took the PP of all my moves and checked how many turns)


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL mine too!

Anyway, good battle!  (before the bliss >_>)

Wanna try again, or later?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

yea sure lets battle later.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2007)

Battle anyone? no item clause,cause I'm too lazy to keep switching items.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

Wanna battle, Hero?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 23, 2007)

*sorry for flooding*

Lets try later, i have to do some other stuff

Cya XD


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Sure lets battle J


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

What rules?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Blissey clause
 thats all


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Blissey clause
> thats all



Meh, my blissey sucks ass anyway


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

J/k 

No rules just
6 vs 6
100
single

you know the usual


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 23, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

Fucking Blissey sucks


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea Blissey is everywhere.
Even at the prostitution center 

But seriously that thing makes battle x3 longer


----------



## Jazz (Jul 23, 2007)

And Suckier


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't have a blissey. Well I do but I never use it. <.<


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone have a shiny trecko. ill trade you any TM or TMs.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 24, 2007)

Hero's Card said:


> Yea Blissey is everywhere.
> Even at the prostitution center
> 
> But seriously that thing makes battle x3 longer



Don't hate on Blissey...

You blame CSmence for forcing one on everyone's team. People could use Empoleon as a CSmence counter, but that thing sucks outside of that. Worst of all, if the person really loves their CSmence that much they'd get Hidden Power Ground and tear up Empoleon.

If it weren't for that, I'd probably still use Umbreon.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 24, 2007)

Tell me, where did I say I hated her? Heck I use her every time... Im just saying the truth that Blissey in some cases stalls the matches horribly.

As in wall Vs wall


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a question:

Do the eggs of a shiny poke with great IVs have the good IVs of their dad? Ive been breeding charmanders for three weeks now and have yet to find a decent IVed adamant Charmander


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Idk i am no good at breeding..

@Skeets can i have that bagon now? I need it for the Tourny comming up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 24, 2007)

Halcyon Dreamz said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Do the eggs of a shiny poke with great IVs have the good IVs of their dad? Ive been breeding charmanders for three weeks now and have yet to find a decent IVed adamant Charmander



3 of the IV's are taken from the parents randomly... and 3 are generated by the game... so you'll have to keep breeding and checking until the IV's you want pass down...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2007)

Dammit. My game is unlucky. I can't hatch a jolly sneasel or fine and elekid with electrizer.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 24, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Dammit. My game is unlucky. I can't hatch a jolly sneasel or fine and elekid with electrizer.


hey axel, ill happlytrade you an elekid with electrizer for your totodile.
just PM me for the time and date and later details.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 24, 2007)

anyone have a adamant Dratini with good iv's?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Not yet but i probably will in like a month 

also does anyone know if they can help me with my Ev training?

I am trying to Ev my Happiny(eventually Blissy) against Tentacool and Mantyke. But whenever it levels up it's Sp. Defense only goes up about +3. This Ev training With my Kadabra works (for Sp.Attack) also it dosent work for my Magickarp (now Gyarados) Does switching out a pokemon still give it Ev's?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm only one pokemanz from getting the National Dex, it's really gay. I'm trying to get that crappy yellow bee pokemon (not the evolved one).


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 24, 2007)

Damn it... Everyone battles eachother... Until the game is released in sweden and I'm strong enough to face anyone, noone will be interested in the game anymore !


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Not yet but i probably will in like a month
> 
> also does anyone know if they can help me with my Ev training?
> 
> I am trying to Ev my Happiny(eventually Blissy) against Tentacool and Mantyke. But whenever it levels up it's Sp. Defense only goes up about +3. This Ev training With my Kadabra works (for Sp.Attack) also it dosent work for my Magickarp (now Gyarados) Does switching out a pokemon still give it Ev's?



It isn't really noticable in the early lvls, but it still gets evs.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2007)

No One Suspects The Butterfly said:


> I'm only one pokemanz from getting the National Dex, it's really gay. I'm trying to get that crappy yellow bee pokemon (not the evolved one).



You just need to see the bee poke not catch it...and if you fought all ingame trainers you would have seen it i think...you might wanna backtrack to places where you skipped trainers and are near bug forests.


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 24, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Damn it... Everyone battles eachother... Until the game is released in sweden and I'm strong enough to face anyone, noone will be interested in the game anymore !



I'll be =3

I bought this game for the sole reason that its gonna give me fun and challenge for quite a while (and im talking years, maybe till 5th gen comes out o_O... maybe after!!)


...well, im not playing only pokemon and not even daily, if its your only hobbie you get bored pretty soon. Thats how i know its going to last a loong time for me till i quit


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 24, 2007)

> You just need to see the bee poke not catch it...and if you fought all ingame trainers you would have seen it i think...you might wanna backtrack to places where you skipped trainers and are near bug forests.



I've fought all trainers I've seen I think.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 24, 2007)

O FUCK YES FINALLY!


----------



## Tash (Jul 24, 2007)

lol where did you find it?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 24, 2007)

Axle, mind pming me your msn address?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't got a msn. @_@


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 24, 2007)

Get Trillian you can chat with people from all networks..


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 24, 2007)

i might later, anyway any of you up for a battle?
4vs4


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 24, 2007)

LordTyrano? said:


> I'll be =3
> 
> I bought this game for the sole reason that its gonna give me fun and challenge for quite a while (and im talking years, maybe till 5th gen comes out o_O... maybe after!!)
> 
> ...



Well of course it's not going to be my only hobby ^^ My playing "schedule"
PS2: Maybe 1 sitdown in 2 weeks if I don't have any OMGZORS game and like.. 4 sitdowns a week if I have one (until i finish it)

PSP: Only when i'm taking a shit or at nights before sleeping (lying in my bed) if I don't have anything better to do (like reading something)

DS: It can happen that I play during the day... But as PSP it is used at some nights.

So I don't play that much.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 25, 2007)

I need Drifloon to get my nat. pokedex.... sucks I have to wait til friday for it, can anyone tell me what the capture rate on them is like?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

I think you can find one at Valley Windworks..Also there are some trainers that have them.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

I think you can find one at Valley Windworks..Also there are some trainers that have them.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 25, 2007)

I want an Electric pokemon special sweeper. What do you guys suggest?

Raichu, Ampharos, Electivire or some other poke?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Electrive. thats who i'd have.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 25, 2007)

Hmm... Another 2 things.

If you change the name of a pokemon... What will happen with its name when it evolves?

and

It seems I'm the kind of only one who's going to pick/picked the girl in the beginning. Never seen a video where the player is the girl. Don't you guys think the boy looks REALLY boring? I'm going for the girl, lol!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

I did at first 

and when it evolves it will say

Your Hayne(nickname) evolved into a Blissy.

Edit:

Wow i just got the Sickest trade!

Dawn Stone,Water Stone, Thunderstone, Dusk Stone, Shiney Stone For:

Lv.1 Chimchar, Lv.1 Heracross, Lv.1 Feebas, Lv.1 Riolu, Lv.1 Larvitar!

btw does anyone have a Grass Knot TM?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 25, 2007)

No One Suspects The Butterfly said:


> I want an Electric pokemon special sweeper. What do you guys suggest?
> 
> Raichu, Ampharos, Electivire or some other poke?



Electivire makes a much better physical sweeper it's almost a crime running it as a special sweeper you'll miss out on hitting 13 out of 17 types super effective. Jolteon, Zapdos, Raikou, and Magnezone are great special sweepers.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 25, 2007)

How do you get Slakoth btw? Gamefaqs says it's a swarm in Eterna Forest but what swarm? :S


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Well you have to get the National Pokedex. then you know on the TV it says that whatever pokemon is in swarm...thats what it is..


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

I finally got an electrizer.  

So a little more training and I'll need to trade.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 25, 2007)

Ah I c thanks.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

@Axel I'll trade with you.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

hey do you guys have any advice on how to beat the elite 4? I have beaten the first two one time but couldn't beat the third one....ing


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats your party?

btw nice avy.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

i have an infernape, lucario, floatzel,staraptor, and abomasnow


----------



## Jazz (Jul 25, 2007)

The E4 is easy as hell dude, how can you be having problems?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Whats your Party??

I will help.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

J-san said:


> The E4 is easy as hell dude, how can you be having problems?



idk its probly cause my pokemon suck azz... 

but did you do to make it so easy?

and my party is infernape, dialga, staraptor, lucario, and floatzel


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

here you want my Gyarados to help you?

its moveset sucks Ass but it can still Sweep most of them. I am saving my Earthquake/Taunt Tms for an Ev trained gyarados.

It is Lv.58, I used it to take out the first 3 elite 4. then i hd to loose on purpose in order to trade with someone.
when using it against the second Elite four beware of Quagsire's Double Team....It sucks having such boosted attack then missing everytime.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

ok that would be great. how do i trade with you?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

do you have nintendo Wifi?

or a wireless connection?


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

to the internet? i think so...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Well if you do then go downstairs in a Pokemon center.

Find out your Fc, post it, then go and talk to the 2 people and connect to the internet.


----------



## Tash (Jul 25, 2007)

Assuming Driftblim is giving you trouble then you should either hit it hard before it starts to double team or use a 100% accuracy attack like aerial ace.
With the team you said you have nothing else should give you trouble.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

how do i find it? does the lady tell you it?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

IV battle any1?


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 25, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> IV battle any1?



Can you do it with me twice?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Jul 25, 2007)

oh hi NP,yeah sure 8)
ill meet u there ^^
u can switch off, cos i only have 3 to check


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 25, 2007)

man this sux I cant connect... ing


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks DD, thanks to this my gym will open a little faster.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

Someone want to help me evolve my electabuzz?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Someone want to help me evolve my electabuzz?



Just do the GTS trick. That's how i evolved all my trade-evolve pokes.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 25, 2007)

oh lol.. don't tell me.... you put it up for offer and then just get it back? XDDD...

anyone wants to battle? ... no duplicate items 6 vs 6 no legends...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

BI that dosen't work. ;-;

What do I do?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 25, 2007)

IV battle anyone?


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

NVM I found a way.

Anyways......My electivire is ALIVE!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh lol.. don't tell me.... you put it up for offer and then just get it back? XDDD...
> 
> anyone wants to battle? ... no duplicate items 6 vs 6 no legends...



Put it up , trade for something else on the GTS and take it back.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait GTS Trade? how does that work?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Skeets? You there? I would like to trade now...NF is acting up so idk if you got my PM


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Wait GTS Trade? how does that work?



There's only only 1 way of it working. (GTS = global trade system)


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh well....haha NVM i feel stupid...

But You guys should go to this site:

here.

You have to register but the Admin is Really cool and has LOTS of shiney/Rare pokes

IF you help him with the site(like me) he'll give you free pokes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 25, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Oh well....haha NVM i feel stupid...
> 
> But You guys should go to this site:
> 
> ...



Meh...they're most likely cloned or hacked otherwise they wouldn't give em away and those kind of pokes are worthless.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Dang, i need a adamant Aron or a Jolly Dratini, good iv's
also, i need someone to give me tips on how to fully EV train pokemon


----------



## Dave (Jul 25, 2007)

DOWN WITH ESCA!
UP WITH DESU!

also
go to this site for help with EV's


and here is a cool EV and IV calculator


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 25, 2007)

Dreikoo when will your gym open?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 25, 2007)

Ahh, need some help.. Finally decided to play the game again after ignoring it for more than a month.

I am looking for 2 TMs, Thunderbolt and Psychic but I have no idea where to find them. I looked at gamefaqs aswell.
It said Thunderbolt is found at a Power Plant but I've never seen a Power Plant in the game before.. As for Psychic, I don't know what Round 211 is.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 25, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Ahh, need some help.. Finally decided to play the game again after ignoring it for more than a month.
> 
> I am looking for 2 TMs, Thunderbolt and Psychic but I have no idea where to find them. I looked at gamefaqs aswell.
> It said Thunderbolt is found at a Power Plant but I've never seen a Power Plant in the game before.. As for Psychic, I don't know what Round 211 is.


I have t-bolt
What do you have?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 25, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Ahh, need some help.. Finally decided to play the game again after ignoring it for more than a month.
> 
> I am looking for 2 TMs, Thunderbolt and Psychic but I have no idea where to find them. I looked at gamefaqs aswell.
> It said Thunderbolt is found at a Power Plant but I've never seen a Power Plant in the game before.. As for Psychic, I don't know what Round 211 is.



uh.. i think it means the Windworks and not power plant... and route 211?...


----------



## darkwater297 (Jul 25, 2007)

Just reset your DS to like thursday 11:55pm then wait like 6 minutes.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 25, 2007)

IV battle anyone?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2007)

Would anyone like to have some battles?


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 26, 2007)

Battle in 15 minutes


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 26, 2007)

jiraiya12345 said:


> Battle in 15 minutes



I'll add you if you still want to battle.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> I'll add you if you still want to battle.



Damn you Duy. You caught me without my precious Breloom.

EDIT: Hippowdon is pretty nice. Gotta get me one of those.


----------



## Mangekyou Itachi (Jul 26, 2007)

*im desperate*

does anybody ahve an arceus lv 1 shiny i could have actually shiny or non would be fine i dont care if it was hacked adn a dark rai lv 1 hacked or not i dont care witha a rash nature


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2007)

We're not noobs so we don't hack here.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang I just started a new fire red to get a good Zapdos and Mewtwo.


----------



## Allen89 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thunderbolt TM is on an island above the wind works. You gotta surf to that area to get it. Or ofcourse, you can get it at the game center.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 26, 2007)

Wait Dreikoo...they are hacked?

He said that they werent....but they are some pretty cool people on there who i know dont hack.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone up for a battle in a few minutes?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice I am very Happy!...I just got a Legit shiney, untrained Gyarados!

Finally!

Once i am done Ev'ing it and My Alakazam does anyone want to battle?

Also plz i am looking for a Grass Knot Tm!!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone up for a battle? 
i need to test my team for the tournament on saturday


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 26, 2007)

I just need to train one last sweeper.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 26, 2007)

my team is far from ready


----------



## Haxxz (Jul 26, 2007)

lmao i just got it XD n started so i'lll be far from any battles. Unless i play 24/7 o.O


----------



## Haxxz (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and if anyone wants to trade me a turtwig and a piplup any level for random pokemon like a starly or something, that'd be awsome, i want all 3 starter pokemon = )


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 26, 2007)

You made an Action replay thread... don't expect any trades battles or trust from someone like me...

a game purist...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

But Im getting AR tomorrow 

But namely just to clone.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 26, 2007)

haha...hmm My Red Gyarados is unbeatable!!!


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh yeah?  You wanna battle then, Vyse?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 26, 2007)

Vyse said:
			
		

> haha...hmm My Red Gyarados is unbeatable!!!



Thunderbolt!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 26, 2007)

hmmmm....um...well my gyarados hasnt really been trained that much....dosent even know DD yet...BUT IT WILL BE UNBEATABLE!!!(in the Rookie tourny)



Btw J-san can i have that tyranitar now?


----------



## Tash (Jul 26, 2007)

My team is nowhere near ready, luckily tomorrow after my practice I can devote the rest of my day to pokemon.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Putting Explosion on a Metagross is good, right?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 26, 2007)

J-san said:


> But Im getting AR tomorrow
> 
> But namely just to clone.




i'm sorry... i have to list you down as highly suspicious... *turns his back to you*


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> i'm sorry... i have to list you down as highly suspicious... *turns his back to you*



Boo hoo


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

Battle anyone? I wanna test things out.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 26, 2007)

My Porygon Z has exceeded expectations.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 26, 2007)

My team is nearly ready OMG!

The amount of ownage is formidable although I:

- Haven't tested them out.
- Put the team together randomly.
- Masturbated over them vigorously to increase their EVs.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

Ill battle J-san send me a PM with your friend code


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Why a PM?  I'll just post it here.

4682 4953 8998


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

K just give me a sec i gotta finish this battle tower match


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright, fork


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

You spanked me j-san, what was your last pokemon?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Good game.  Your team is too OU though, I could think of their movesets in my head.

But good game nevertheless

Oh, and equip Big root to Roserade, and Shell Bell to Gyarados.

EDIT:  Manaphy, remember?  It only had 50 HP so I thought to not bring it out.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah... thats actualy the team I went threw the game with, just recently beat the elite 4 and got my national pokedex. btw that shiny metagross was very nice.
I want to drop my weavile for something else just dont know what... maybe a Rampardos?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, I traded a Shiny... ummm.... Mewtwo for, yeah, Mewtwo.

I could see you weren't expecting that Explosion XD


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

That damn skarmony of yours.... maybe ill get one of those


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Ha, I only use it as a Stealth Rocker, didn't know it was so good XD


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

I think ill use my hippowdon as a stealthrocker...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Hippowdong!


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

Just got an old amber, Aerodactyl here i come lol


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Battle anyone?



I'll battle you Skeet.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

Item,Sleep clause?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Item,Sleep clause?



If you want sleep clause, we can do sleep clause. Don't care about items.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok,I'd prefer the sleep clause....and I'm too lazy to take off the duplicate items.So I'll meet you in there.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

Now i just got to spend the time and hatch a jolly Aerodactyl with Rock head...


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 26, 2007)

GG, Skeet. I should have left Ninjask at home and chose another poke.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 26, 2007)

GG Son...Yeah...Ninjask is too weak to stealth rock....


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

anyone happen to have a female miltank they want to trade? i know this is the wrong place to ask but its the most active


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 26, 2007)

Battle anyone?

I have 1 uber in my team (for a tournament purposes) so you can have one too

Item clause only... i have to practice with some other stupid rules but besides the 1 uber per team i dont care lol


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, sure Tyranno.

My FC is 4682 4953 8998


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok! mine is in my sig... see you there


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Dude, no way.

My Deoxys has like 503 SATK, how did Kyogre withstand that T-bolt?

And what the fuck, how much speed does it have?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 26, 2007)

Pheew!!! i didn't believe i would outspeed deoxys with my choice scarf, i was lucky, nice shinys btw!

And good battle!!


Edit: Im confused/amazed too!! my kyogre has 311 S.Defense (379 is max with neutral nature, mine being modest) i didnt expect to survive the T-bolt, i thought i was doomed >_>


----------



## Jazz (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn choice Scarf >_>

But yeah, GG.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 26, 2007)

WHat pokemon makes eggs hatch faster?


----------



## LordTyrano? (Jul 26, 2007)

Slugma, Magcargo, Numel and Camerupt





....LOL your post count is the 1337!


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey j-san,  do you have a shiny trecko??
if you do ill trade you any TM or TMs.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

No, the only shinies I have is Mew, Latios, Deoxys, Houndoom, Metagross, and something else I forget


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 27, 2007)

Hmm i only have Shiney Gyarados....which i am trading for a Manaphy!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 27, 2007)

Another Noob question by moi. 

What's the biggest difference between Shiny and normal, excluding the fact the they shine and are more rare than normal


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2007)

Well the Shiny Poke is probably Hacked....etc.Besides that and the color,there's nothing....


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Hmm i only have Shiney Gyarados....which i am trading for a Manaphy!!!


I traded a Shiny for my Manaphy


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm stil looking for someone with a light ball ,or if they can trade me a pichu with a modest nature that has bolt tackle.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeez, no one told me AR took so long to load...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 27, 2007)

geez... if someone wants a legit battle lvl 100 6 pokemon no duplicate items no legends i'll be waiting and ready all day...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Just caught a shiny pikachu.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 27, 2007)

Damn it... I knew this would happen!  
I'm starting to lose interest in buying Diamond! Here in Sweden, it's kind of a taboo to play pokemon if you're over 12.  It feels a bit awkward! I know I shouldn't care what others think, but I have no specific interest in pokemon (well... I don't HATE it) and havn't played the games since gold/silver. 
Diamond/Pearl caught my interest because of the great reviews and wi-fi etc. 
Now here I am, trying to decide if I'm gonna buy a game which I'm really unsure about for 450 swedish kronas which is ~$65 

I need help... It seems a bit wierd for a guy my age to play it here in sweden where it's - as I said - some kind of taboo!
What should I do, guys? :/ Help me out on this one.

It seems wierd to post "should I buy pokemon or not" in a pokemon thread, but please try to put yourselfs in my position


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

O.O does it have light ball ,if so i will trade u for the light ball man.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

No it dosent.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

dang ,but do u have a light ball that i can use ,i will trade u a lvl 100 metwo for it man.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

-______- 

Battle anyone?


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

I do I wanna battle ,lvl 100 double,no dulicate pokes, or items and no ubers


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Kay meet ya there. 

Friend code?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 27, 2007)

Battle anyone? 
6 vs 6 
no ubers
Sleep Clause
Item Clause on or off.You choose.


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

my friends code is 4553-6978-5562 ,whats ur friends code


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

it's in my sig.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

I can hack you a Light Ball... I think


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

oh really ,thanks j-san


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 27, 2007)

Hackers are n00bs. 

And no one but n00bs want hacked items.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 27, 2007)

Totally ignored <.<


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

Axle Sama said:


> Hackers are n00bs.
> 
> And no one but n00bs want hacked items.



i'm a desprit noob that needs it .


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2007)

@Mugiwari If you dont want to be scrutinized by your peeps then do what I do play in secrecy and if your friends ask lie.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

Actually, I'll give you mine.  I can hack them so what the hell.

@Axle


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 27, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> @Mugiwari If you dont want to be scrutinized by your peeps then do what I do play in secrecy and if your friends ask lie.



Well, when they come over to my place, they'll be like "OMGZORZ! YOU PLAY POKEMON?! GAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" or something.  
It's enough that I'm almost the only one of us who loves anime! It's number 2 taboo since everyone thinks all animes are like pokemon or digimon or some other 4-kids show. They seem to air only 4-kids dubbed animes here! With the exception of Naruto and some others airing on a channel a few people have 

Well, the anime part is okay, it's growing so much that noone cares too much about who watches it and who doesn't. But about this pokemon thing it's different and as I said, I've got nothing against it! Used to love it when I was younger. Seriously... Still have my uber-trading cards somewhere (waiting for their value to grow and sell 'em *evil laugh*)
I just don't wanna "ruin my reputation" because of this... I hate it that everyone has to give a darn  Just mind your own businesses! 

EDIT: If I decide to buy it, it's what I do though. The thing that you said. 

And what do you guys mean by "hacking"? I don't get it... Do you actually hack? Like gameshark hack? Or is it a slang for something normal you do in the game? Again, sorry for being such a noob here


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

yesh i would like to know how ppl hack the game too .


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

J-san said:


> Actually, I'll give you mine.  I can hack them so what the hell.
> 
> @Axle





cool thanks j-san whats ur friends code, mine is 4553 6978 5562 ,btw what do u want for the light ball


----------



## Jazz (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have Grass Knot TM?

EDIT:  My AR is updating.  I'll tell you when, K?


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 27, 2007)

yes i do have grass knot do u want that tm


----------



## Cero (Jul 27, 2007)

I just started getting into it again, i bought it the first day and then stopped playing for some reason


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember when I used AR in ruby. It made my game crash whenever I went into the bag so I dont dare try using one for the DS.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 27, 2007)

Would anyone have a Calm ditto?

FYI I already asked Kit.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone up for an IV battle?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 27, 2007)

I like the towns and the 3d-ness of it,but some of the pokemon and their names bite...also the way the gameplay looks is kinda weird...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 27, 2007)

Aww i want a Grass knot Tm................I have asked like 5 times here...

^^yah your right a lot of the New pokemon are lame but there are a "select few" that are cool


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Aww i want a Grass knot Tm................I have asked like 5 times here...
> 
> ^^yah your right a lot of the New pokemon are lame but there are a "select few" that are cool



By select few you mean chimchar.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 27, 2007)

haha yah he is chill........hmm speaking of him i just got a Chimchar egg


----------



## Tash (Jul 27, 2007)

cool but I already got a chimchar.


----------



## axx58 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone happen to have a couple spare toxic TMs? I am trying to get some move sets completed for a few of my guys.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 27, 2007)

what are you offering?


----------



## axx58 (Jul 27, 2007)

Are you looking for anything specific? I have no idea what you would like, so let me know and I'll do what I can.


----------



## Inarigo (Jul 27, 2007)

What's a good way to level up?


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 28, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> What's a good way to level up?



Battling other pokemons.


----------



## Mecha Wolf (Jul 28, 2007)

_*_ said:


> So, I'm working on a Dragon Team (boredom, and nothing better to do.)
> 
> Any suggestions on pokes/movesets?
> 
> I'm currently training Gyrados, Rayqauza, Giratina, Altaria, Dialga, and Charizard(despite not being a full on Dragon.) I know it's a terribly illegal team, but I have no others



You realize that Gyarados and Charizard are not Dragon types, right?


----------



## Twilit (Jul 28, 2007)

Mecha Wolf said:


> You realize that Gyarados and Charizard are not Dragon types, right?



I did not mean to post that. I realized how massively stupid it was; sorry


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 28, 2007)

Dammit man I wanna have Fire Red/Leaf Green Pokes, but I can't get em until I see em.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

axx58 said:


> Are you looking for anything specific? I have no idea what you would like, so let me know and I'll do what I can.



hmmm do you have a Modest Nature Bagon Lv.1 untouched with Hydro Pump?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 28, 2007)

Posting....


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

does anyone have a light ball ,I really need one ,I'm willing to trade anything just name it and I will try to get it as quick as possible .


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm also looking for a torchic any nature


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

I got both....
Got a Ice beam and Thunderbolt tm?


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

yea i got them in my pokemon firered ,I just gotta migrate a few of my pokes to bring both items to my diamond


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

let me know when you're ready....


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

hey skeets long time no see


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

kk i will let u know when i'm ready skeet ,O.O serp ur back


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

I was always here >.> lurking

o.0 And Shin should i remember you


----------



## Twilit (Jul 28, 2007)

Does anybody here have a Treeko or Chicorita?

I'm breeding starters, and those are the only other two I need.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

I have all starters right now im trying to fix my wifi, so gimme a while and ill give u eggs


----------



## Twilit (Jul 28, 2007)

Serp said:


> I have all starters right now im trying to fix my wifi, so gimme a while and ill give u eggs


What do you want for zem?


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

lets only get that far if i can get the wifi to work


----------



## Twilit (Jul 28, 2007)

Serp said:


> lets only get that far if i can get the wifi to work


Heh, take your time. My mother's out anyway for about a half an hour or so, and she has the key to her house, with WiFi.

I'm at the non-wi-fi house


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

Serp said:


> I was always here >.> lurking
> 
> o.0 And Shin should i remember you



serp how can u forget me of all ppl that really hurts u forgot me ,and skeet I only have ice beam man do u want something else other than thunderbolt.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

o.O did we have an arguement or something or battle or what  i havent been here in ages


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

we had an epic battle ,then u said u would give me a gym battle the next day but u never showed.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

wanna gym battle now  i just fixed my wifi


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

sure i want a gym battle ,my friends code is in my sig .


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

6 on 6 battle right serp.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2007)

met u online asap


----------



## Samurai G (Jul 28, 2007)

lol dang is there something wrong with the wi fi its moving extremely slow for some reason.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

hmmm my party is almost ready.....i think i'll challenge a gym soon


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone wanna battle
BTW if anyones in my bracket for the rookie tourny, im online now


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll battle you,what rules do you want?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 28, 2007)

just bought pearl, jebus im confused. how do i get my friend code?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 28, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'll battle you,what rules do you want?


6v6 no legends,no copy idems


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 28, 2007)

its just come out in the uk, so im a complete noob, i wanted to trade, if poss i guess all i have of any worth is my starter pokemon which is my grotle, i would be patient but i cant believe the opening pokemon you get in this game are geodudes an zubats again anyway if anyones interested let me know.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

arcanecapricorn said:


> 6v6 no legends,no copy idems


ok,give me 3 minutes...
meet you in there.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd be up for a battle, Duy Nguyen. 

You're the only person in the Elite 4 I haven't fought.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone have any unwanted pokemon they wouldnt mind trading? not trying to be rude i just wanted to play thru the game with something more interesting than the pokemon on offer at the start. cheers.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

GG,Arcane.A Special Garchomp! WTF!
Oh and Tenshi I'll battle you,with my make shift team..ha ha...It's fun that's for sure.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Special Garchomp?  What moves did it know?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

@skeets rematch
that tyranatar is going down


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

@ J-san Does it matter? A Special Chomp is no good....

@ Arcane,ha ha it was the bug that was the problem.
I'll battle you after Tenshi finishes....
So much for my makeshift team...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice battle, Skeets.

Weavile got that lucky Ice Punch freeze h4x in the beginning. Screwed up your makeshift strategy.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah...ha ha...I haxed your Fat Whore.That made my day....
I'll be up for another battle,after Arcane(if he still wants that rematch).


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

@tenshi lets battle after i fight skeets


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

I am almost ready to battle someone 

haha just need to train a little more


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Yo, battle anyone?  I'm gonna use a slightly different team...


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

I will in a few min.

can we do 3vs3 because thats all i have right now.haha


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Uh... sure...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

arcanecapricorn, PM me when you're ready.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

Well my party is :
Lv.100 Blissy
Lv.100 Ryperior
Lv. 47 Alakazam...

..

Btw does anyone want a Shiney Blissy? I caught it myself i just dont like Shineys.......anymore...i ev'd it to lv.100

But now i am getting a better one.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

curse you skeets. ohwell  looks like its back to the drawing board


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

k hold on Skeets i'll be there in like 5


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> arcanecapricorn, PM me when you're ready.



im ready..............


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

All right, heading to the Wi-Fi room, then.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

ha ha,that's my real team...much worse than that makeshift one.
You gotta check the movesets on some of your pokes...

@Vyse,Don't bother leveling pokes to 100...
Just ev train them....I have a level 32 infernape in my team...


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

You ready yet, Vyse?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

almost someone wanted to breed with my Blissy so now they are giving it back


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

K_..................................._


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

ughh i cant have it for 10 more min.....i'll battle you withought Blissy hold on.(when i get him back re-match)

3 on 3 right?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Ah! Skeets, you surprised me XD

EDIT:  K Vyse, let's let me and Skeets get done.

EDITEDIT:  Hmmm...  What speed does your Starmie have?  The reason I outran it is because of my Choice Scarf


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

can you wait........2 min?

I can have it back sooner


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

My bad,I thought you were someone else...
I ran though,since I had 4 pokes....lol


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I evened it out anyway XD


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

k i am on!

3 vs 3

id care about rules


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

I knew it was scarfed.Pretty obvious,your Manaphy was about to get killed...lol


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

J-san do you have my Fc?

You on???


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Vyse said:


> k i am on!



Do you have my FC?  I don't see you... It's 4682-4953-8998


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

GG, arcane.

A lot of your movesets were really unexpected.

I'm up for another battle if someone wants one. Preferably against someone I haven't had the privilege.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I knew it was scarfed.Pretty obvious,your Manaphy was about to get killed...lol



I need to give it better DEF >:^O

But since it can take two EQ's from a Garchomp, it's gotta have a somewhat good DEF.

And it was that obvious? :sweat


----------



## Fulcata (Jul 28, 2007)

I did the Wi-fi Batttle Tower earlier today, and I think he was using a hacked Dragoonite.
@___@;
He 3-0d my team just by using Outrage.
That includes my Bastiodon. 
><;
(Arcanine and Salamence were my other two. Typically I use Arcanine/Slamance/Luxray)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> GG, arcane.
> 
> A lot of your movesets were really unexpected.
> 
> I'm up for another battle if someone wants one. Preferably against someone I haven't had the privilege.



How 'bout me?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

I thought i did....hold on


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

Sure thing, J-san. Adding your code and getting on now.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

Uhm...If it outran starmie,it had to be Scarfed....
Though,I was expecting it to have Focus sash.

Anyone else up for a battle?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Wait, I got four, not three pokes


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 28, 2007)

J-san i am on..........

Start a battle i see you...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

Er...where's your friend code, J-san? >_>;


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

What, when I was responding, you logged off :\


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Er...where's your friend code, J-san? >_>;



4682-4953-8998


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

@tenshi what did you mean my moveset wre unexpected


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

Your movesets aren't exactly the standard for some so it threw me off.

For example, your Nasty Plotting starter.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

Battle anyone? I'm crazy bored...


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

anyone have a shiny treecko???????


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Tenshi, Uh, EQ win't work on Salamence XD

huh, you D/C'd?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

WTF?!??!!?

Communication error??!

That was one of the best battles I've ever had. 

You didn't disconnect, did you, J-san?

Edit: I know. I predicted a switch since I didn't think you'd leave salamence in.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

It was a good battle 

Naw, I didn't D/C.

I tell you what though, that was one of the longest I've ever had too 

EDIT: Yeah, I couldn't afford to switch him in and out, losin 80 HP every time due to Stealth Rock.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, I'm up for a re-match if you want. 

Damnit it all, though...it could've gone either way what with your Fat Bitch and weakened Manaphy still alive and me with 4 barely surviving Pokes.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 28, 2007)

lets go skeets, im using a different team


----------



## Jazz (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry Tenshi, but I g2g.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 28, 2007)

iight,Arcane...


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 28, 2007)

No prob. It wouldn't be fair what with each other knowing the other's team so well, anyway. 

Raincheck.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Anyone up for a match? 4vs4


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 29, 2007)

Jess said:


> Anyone up for a match? 4vs4



4 vs 4 one on one sure.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Okay, i'll be in the lobby


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 29, 2007)

Sry J-san since it took so long to play, i had to get off the computer. but we can play once my party is in better shape.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 29, 2007)

Does anyone know the stats of a legit PALCITY Lucario i need to check mine.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

What are it's stats,level and evs?


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 29, 2007)

I shall battoru you, skeets.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 29, 2007)

Its lvl 50
nature: modest
hp 140
atk 114
def 82
sp atk 141
sp def 86
speed 109


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

ok.give me 3 minutes...

@Chuunin_jon
He looks clean.Might want to check if it has any evs.


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 29, 2007)

K thnx for the help


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 29, 2007)

Chuunin jon, I was wondering what pokemon is that on your trainer card above the Tyranitar?


----------



## Chuunin_jon (Jul 29, 2007)

Its a dusknoir


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow,Hax much Tenshi?
GG,I really need my fat bitch back,noir doesn't cut it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice battle, Skeets. 

Gotta love that Fat Bitch.

Edit: What h4x? Quick Claw? xD

It's saved my ass too many times to replace it. Gotta love the sheer unpredictability of it.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd normally have mine,but I was breeding it.She forgot all her moves...
I'm broke in the game so I can't buy tms....

And yeah,that quick claw....I was gonna sweep the rest of your team....


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 29, 2007)

Your Chomp runs Choice Scarf, right?

In that case, I actually doubt it would've killed Blissey in one shot with over 500 of its HP left.

Ran into many Scarfed Chomps on Battle Revolution, and unless I just so happened to fight non-31 ATK IV Chomps ever time, my Blissey can take at least 1 Outrage from a Scarf Max Attack Chomp.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 29, 2007)

Probably....

Now that I think about it,I shouldn't of sacrificed my Ape....
Dumb move by me....
We shall battle later on! When I get my fat bitch back!!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 29, 2007)

Skeets i will battle you 3 vs. 3


----------



## Jazz (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey Vyse, I never got o battle you yesterday, so battle?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle?

Tenshi you down?


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 30, 2007)

whats a good moveset for Noctowl?
im thinking about using one in the tourney


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 30, 2007)

anyone want to battle.

Yah Sry J-san i had to get off both times. haha if your on i'll battle you


----------



## Tash (Jul 30, 2007)

put that in your search bar for movesets.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Does anyone want to Battle, NOW?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Ill battle J-san


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

K, I'll be in the lobby


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa, *claps*  Excellent battle.

But how you outran a CScarfZam is beyond me


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh shit great fight j-san


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I love my fireape,  but yeah probably the best fight ive ever been in.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2007)

battle anyone? 
6 vs 6
No ubers
Sleep clause...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Bah i gotta raise another hippowdon this time with Slack off....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone up for battles?

I'll be in the lobby.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2007)

Got an ice beam you can trade me? 
I can give you a male impish hippo with slack off....


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 30, 2007)

Posting @_@

I bought Phoenix wright so... my soul now belongs to that game D:


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd battle you Duy,but I'm afraid we'd be packing too similar of a team....


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

hmm i dont have ice beam.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> I'd battle you Duy,but I'm afraid we'd be packing too similar of a team....



Oh?

What do you run now? The only thing I would remember us having the same are Gyarados, CSchomp, and Blissey in which you copied form me, hmph.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Duy your hilarious


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2007)

Duy Nguyen said:


> Oh?
> 
> What do you run now? The only thing I would remember us having the same are Gyarados, CSchomp, and Blissey in which you copied form me, hmph.


Lies! 
I don't run Gyarados anymore.I find my Ape to be more useful,seeing as it crushes walls...

Blissey? friend! Who don't pack Blissey? Hmph....
Besides I'm using Noir atm...Blissey forgot 3 of her moves....lmao.Stupid old lady deleting my moves.

I'm running Chomp ever since I used it to run over everyone in that Gamestop Tournament....


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 30, 2007)

^Teehee I'm just playin. How'd you get an old lady to delete all of your moves?

And Hero, you don't play anymore?


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm taking a break xD

But bad thing is school for me starts soon (7 days @_@) so I doubt that I could battle much.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 30, 2007)

The old lady from the Day care....
I was breeding my current Blissey...


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2007)

Battle anyone?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Ill battle Axle if your still on


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm back if your still up for it. 

-edit- gtg again. XP


----------



## Tenrow (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm on and willing to battle right now


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll battle someone.

3 vs 3


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Ok, I'll battle you.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 30, 2007)

k i'll be on in a sec


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

K then... (limit)


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Uh Vyse, you there?


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 30, 2007)

hmm that was my second online battle ever......and those where my worst pokes. I dont know how to use my Alakazam...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

J-san want a rematch?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate that Sneasel.
Correction Weavile


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

@Vyse:  MY Alakazam's Moveset is Charge Beam, Energy Ball, Psychic, and Focus blast.

@ Fork: No thanks.

EDIT:  It was a Weavile XD


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

WTB a battle


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry, I'll battle you later, I'm gonna battle Jiraiya now.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 30, 2007)

So hows everyone? 

damn error


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Doing good, thinking of replacing my roserade with a miltank....... but not sure yet.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

OMFG

I beat Jiraiya 

He used Hyper Beam, which was (strangley enough) Weaker than thunderbolt

I think because of the STAB...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 30, 2007)

Well im going to do some battle tower, gotta get some TMs


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 30, 2007)

Lets go peeps in bracket B.


----------



## Tash (Jul 30, 2007)

Will a hasty nature suffice on my Infernape?


----------



## Jazz (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes it will...


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 31, 2007)

I want to make a naruto themed team....

Ninetails = Naruto

Blissey= Sakura

Sasuke= Raichu

Deidara= any pokemon with explosion

Kisame= Sharpedo

Chouji= Snorelax


----------



## Inarigo (Jul 31, 2007)

cool. i was thinking sasuke would be a snake pokemon


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 31, 2007)

yea my cranidos got the pokerus virus!! never had that b4.
really want to trade someones murkrow for a misdreavus.anyone interested?? pretty basic trade but ive just bought pearl.
the only shiney ive ever had aswell was a weezing and needless to say when it exploded itself right o n the spot,gutted, wasnt the word.


----------



## Inarigo (Jul 31, 2007)

do u want a egg?


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Jul 31, 2007)

Anyone want to battle?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Jul 31, 2007)

Inarigo said:


> do u want a egg?



if you were talking to me egg would be fine.( did you want a male or female misdreavus?)


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 31, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> I want to make a naruto themed team....
> 
> Ninetails = Naruto
> 
> ...







I think that...

Naruto = Ninetails

Sakura = Wigglytuff ()

Sasuke = Absol or Houndoom

Kakashi = Smeargle 

K now for the other teams

Ino = ... Something on NU area... hmm Mawile or 

Shikamaru = Alakazam

Chouji = Snorlax

Kiba = Any dog... Mightyena

Shino = Scizor

Hinata = Clefable 

I dont want to bother with the other filler characters... (Akatsuki and such)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

Itachi = Arceus


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

Sai=Smeargle


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 31, 2007)

Hmm that too...

I though Kakashi = Smeargle a lil better because he can learn all the enemies(Pokemon) skills


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

God dam EV training is looooooong.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 31, 2007)

Really? For me its kinda easy.... With pokerus and the power items ^^

Only problem is IV and breeding >_>


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

Battle anyone? Testing somethings.
No item clause please.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn I haven't been here in a while, haven't battled ether.

Boring days, boring days.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

SS battle?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll battle, this is gonna be my first online battle evar . Btw what are the rules?


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

6 vs 6
No duplicate pokemon....etc.
Meet you in there.


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 31, 2007)

Bah, won't be battling till I get my Weavile, Porygon Z, and Electrive to Lv.100


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I tried  to make some sort of Dragon crew.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

lol aww man


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

Why? they don't have to be at 100.

GG,No One....
Too,many dragons....


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm in the mood to battle again hmm.


----------



## Biscuits (Jul 31, 2007)

Yo,I'm waiting for someone.Please don't join my match.
We can battle afterwards.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

I am trying to raise a Skarmory.........and a Starmie...and Bagon..haha


----------



## Jazz (Jul 31, 2007)

SS, I could give you a Shiny Modest Porygon-Z for free...


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

Give it to me plz .


----------



## Silent Storm (Jul 31, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why? they don't have to be at 100.
> 
> GG,No One....
> Too,many dragons....



I know, but to me, Lv 100 is always the goal in team building, Wi-Fi didn't stop me from abandoning that goal.

@J-san - Thanks for the offer, but I am not into shinies anymore.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 31, 2007)

NEVAR


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 31, 2007)

Tomorrow I should begin battling.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

But WHY!?


----------



## Tash (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow it's so much easier to sweep through the game with an Infernape.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 31, 2007)

Dammit man I want a Growlithe.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 31, 2007)

Bajan3535 said:


> Wow it's so much easier to sweep through the game with an Infernape.



As apposed to what?


----------

